# Anyone else counting down to April 1st?



## MellyH

Hoping that my period doesn't play an April Fool's joke on me!

2DPO today. WOOOOO. This TWW is going much slower than last month! Maybe because I'm away on travel and don't have my husband to distract me. I don't know!

Anyway I'm still in the April testers thread but I wanted to hang out with some Bumpers in the TWW. :thumbup:


----------



## SadakoS

Me, pretty much! I think I'm 3dpo today (I don't chart, so just going by ovary twinges and OPKs) but I have had a pretty short LP since I started TTC (was on cerazette for about 8 years!) of about 10-11 days, so I'm desperately hoping that AF hasn't shown up by April 1st!
Glad to have a buddy xx


----------



## Miraya

Hey Melly,
I am new to this forum. I am 1DPO so waiting for April 2nd to do the test!Hope i get the BFP this time around!


----------



## MellyH

Hi Sadako! Wow, looks like you have long cycles. Are they long and regular? What is cerazette?


----------



## SadakoS

The last 3 have been fairly regular, this is my 7th month TTC but I've only had about 4 cycles in there!!
Cerazette is a progesterone only pill (mini pill) and it stopped my periods completely. I'm interested to see what happens this cycle as I ovulated about 4 days earlier than the previous few - I'm hoping it's actually the same length (about 55 days!) as it means that my LP is getting longer. But if the LP stays the same my cycle would be shorter than previously which is good too - it's such a long time to wait every time!


----------



## Princesa7

I am too!!! Af is due April 2nd but I'm counting down to the 1st to test!!

I'm 4dpo not much is going on -/


----------



## MellyH

Hi Miraya - welcome!! Hope you have a short TTC journey. :D

Sadako - yes that is certainly a long time to wait. Hopefully your cycles shorten down as your body gets used to its new operating mode! Well, really hopefully you have a super long (nine-month ;) ) cycle. :lol:

Princesa - I think being in the first week of the TWW is the toughest because you can't even symptom spot! There's nothing to do (except watch youtube videos of best breastfeeding practices ... :rofl: ).


----------



## Stellae

Yup! I hope it goes by fast for all of us!

I'm on a threw-caution-to-the-wind TWW lol. Hubby and I have been talking about trying in a July when he's done with the bar exam... but we haven't been cautious since like January lol. I usually at least make him use protection or not finish if I know I'm close to ov, but this time around we went the whole nine yards, two day before ov! I used to have really terribly long cycles, but ever since DS I've been like clockwork, with crazy EWCM and ov pain right on time. It only took one try with DS... I'm mentally prepping to revamp our tiny office into a nursery just in case lol!

Really random- does anyone else cramp up after SO finishes inside? I get cramps for like two days afterwards and feel sort of weighed down... it's weird!


----------



## mzhwd

Hi, ladies


I'm 3dpo today. DH and I have been trying for a few months. I had a doc appt today amd she said everything looks pretty good. We BD'd for like 6 days. She said that it's ideal to BD 4 days before your earliest expected OD, OD and 2 days after your latest expected OD. That's a lot of BD. Lol although its the same to BD every other day the did every day. Hopefully we caught my egg this month and baby #1 is in the makes.

@Stellae 

I haven't felt that way before. But this cycle I did have OV pains which sometimes I have and others I don't.

This morning I did have a upset stomach and I had to get something to soothe it. Although I didn't eat anything out of the norm, I'm still thinking that it must've been something I ate.

Baby dust to us all


----------



## MellyH

Stellae, I get cramps for a few hours aftewards if I orgasm. And I have read that sperm can stimulate cramps (to pull the sperm up into the Fallopian tubes) so I don't think it's unheard of!

Hiya mzhwd, 6 days is a good effort ;)


----------



## Stellae

I'd never heard of that before, thanks Melly! 

Crossing my fingers for all you girlies!


----------



## 2moms2be

Mind if I join you ladies? 2DPO today, AF due April 2nd. I tend to spot for days (sometimes a week) before the witch shows up, but I've started Vitex to to try to get that under control. This is my second cycle on Vitex. It shortened my period by a day (which was awesome!), but I started spotting really early. Blech.

FX that we have some April BFPs :)


----------



## MellyH

Hiya 2moms2be! Do you think you had good timing with your donation this month? I hope the Vitex helps! What is it supposed to do?


----------



## 2moms2be

MellyH said:


> Hiya 2moms2be! Do you think you had good timing with your donation this month? I hope the Vitex helps! What is it supposed to do?

Hi :) 

I think our timing was great this month... O day was CD15, and we got donations on CD11, CD13, and CD14! Doesn't get a whole lot better. I wanted one more on O day, but we couldn't swing it. Pretty well covered, though! :thumbup:

Vitex is supposed to help balance hormones and regulate your cycle. I tend towards being a bit irregular (not too bad), plus the spotting leads me to believe I may have a progesterone issue, so I'm hoping that might help it enough where I don't need medications/artificial hormones. I do ovulate every month, so I think I'm generally okay, but the spotting drives me bonkers! I end up bleeding for what amounts to two weeks every month. Not fun. Praying to the Vitex gods ;)


----------



## MellyH

Ahh I see, well I hope it's helpful!


----------



## Diddy2013

I'm counting down! I expected af march 26th but I ovulated five days later than expected so I'm thinking April fools day is my day!


----------



## MellyH

Yay Diddy! Well not yay for ovulating late but yay for joining the thread. :lol:


----------



## Diddy2013

MellyH said:


> Yay Diddy! Well not yay for ovulating late but yay for joining the thread. :lol:

I will take late ovulation over no ovulation, so I'm happy to be here. But now inhale to keep myself preoccupied until testing time!!!


----------



## MellyH

Yes, I need some distraction!

Hmmm Friday night on the couch, my cat purring beside me, my husband out of town. Must be time to eat a pile of chocolate and watch chick flicks!


----------



## 2moms2be

MellyH said:


> Yes, I need some distraction!
> 
> Hmmm Friday night on the couch, my cat purring beside me, my husband out of town. Must be time to eat a pile of chocolate and watch chick flicks!

Sounds like my Friday night, haha... DW works til late on Fridays, so I hang out with my kitties, and more often than not, some chocolate too ;) 

Trying to move this TWW along... :coffee:


----------



## Diddy2013

Does anyone else have sleep issues during the tww??? I have found myself getting up tree hours before I need to lol, I hate it!!


----------



## Princesa7

Diddy2013 said:


> Does anyone else have sleep issues during the tww??? I have found myself getting up tree hours before I need to lol, I hate it!!

OMG yes!!!!!! lol every damn day,and then I'm either wide awake and am exhausted by mid afternoon.


----------



## SadakoS

I slept SO much last night, went to bed at about midnight and only got up at about 11am!! And felt so groggy when I woke too - just about with it now at almost 2pm lol

I had really bad trapped wind yesterday, it was very uncomfortable! And I've had barely there cramping the last couple of days too. Nothing else to report though, just patiently watching the days tick past...


----------



## jess31187

Yay, I'm glad I found you ladies! I'm a 4/1 tester =)

This is our 6 month TTC, I used OPKs for the first time, but I didn't quite get it right... I started testing 2-3 times a day starting at CD9, and I had pretty consistent light lines, some a little darker, some a little lighter all the way through CD22, and then barely-there lines. Don't know if I just drank to much water/tea or what... or didn't ovulate, but we BD every 2 days and I've been feeling bloaty, had a back ache and cramps for about a week now, the same way I felt when I m/c in December @ 7 weeks. Trying to wait tip 4/1 to test... that will be a week late for me and I figure it will be a fun April Fools activity =p 

Fingers crossed everyone!!!


----------



## jess31187

Diddy2013 said:


> Does anyone else have sleep issues during the tww??? I have found myself getting up tree hours before I need to lol, I hate it!!

I've been exhausted during the day, and the when it's time to go to bed.. wide awake! My DH is a bit annoyed, but hey he did this too lol


----------



## MellyH

I haven't had problems getting up, but last night I stayed up until 2am needlessly watching movies on the couch. :lol: So I'm tired today!


----------



## SadakoS

I've been so sneezy today (5dpo), and now my nose is all stuffy - hopefully a good sign although I always say I'm not going to symptom spot...


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

im on my 2week wait now, it drives you crazy after so many months of the 2ww lol but this month has been so much different for me. I read so many success stories of Soya Isoflavones that im trying it. Count down to pregnancy and Fertility friend both decided i ovulated on the 19th which is most annoying because it means for the past 5month me and boyfriend have had wrong timing. I have much more hope this month, we BD on 16th and 17th but i also felt things for the first time ever, like on CD 18 and 19 i had like a tapping feeling near my ovaries then CD 20 wen i went to bed i was feeling alot of pulling down there for some reason. Also for the past 3 days now iv felt so tired, like i can get up at 12 in the afternoon and then feel tired again by 2pm, weird if you ask me? anyway for the last 3month AF has come either the 31st or the 1st. So i am also waiting on the 1st and constantly checking my charts to see if anything changed LOL. 

It would be an awesome bday present for my boyfriend if i get a bfp as its his bday on 17th april.


----------



## Tmb0047

Hi ladies! Mind if I join in?!

I'm 1DPO :)


----------



## Diddy2013

MellyH said:


> Yes, I need some distraction!
> 
> Hmmm Friday night on the couch, my cat purring beside me, my husband out of town. Must be time to eat a pile of chocolate and watch chick flicks!




SadakoS said:


> I've been so sneezy today (5dpo), and now my nose is all stuffy - hopefully a good sign although I always say I'm not going to symptom spot...

During the day and before 9 I'm ready to sleep for hours!!! But nope 230am is my friend!!!

This is the second time I have heard something about runny noses. I am stuffed up for no reason, nose running. No other cold symptoms just that...is that a symptom?! Lol


----------



## mzhwd

Hey everyone. I hope that the weekend is going well. I said I wouldn't symptom spot, but.... TMI I've had really loose stools every morning for the past 3 days. I thought it was something I ate. So I didn't eat anything I ate the previous day, but still had the same results the next morning. I guess I'll just have to wait to see what the morning beholds. I've never heard of that being a type of early pregnancy symptoms. Hopefully this leads to my first BFP. I feel like at 5dpo it's too early to have symptoms, but it's been years since I've had diarrhea and that was due to a stomach bug. Does anyone else feel any symptoms?


----------



## Diddy2013

mzhwd said:


> Hey everyone. I hope that the weekend is going well. I said I wouldn't symptom spot, but.... TMI I've had really loose stools every morning for the past 3 days. I thought it was something I ate. So I didn't eat anything I ate the previous day, but still had the same results the next morning. I guess I'll just have to wait to see what the morning beholds. I've never heard of that being a type of early pregnancy symptoms. Hopefully this leads to my first BFP. I feel like at 5dpo it's too early to have symptoms, but it's been years since I've had diarrhea and that was due to a stomach bug. Does anyone else feel any symptoms?

They say you can have diarrhea or constipation.....just like every pregnancy symptom is an af symptom lol. I would say aside from breast tenderness and maybe frequent urination.


----------



## mzhwd

Diddy2013 said:


> mzhwd said:
> 
> 
> Hey everyone. I hope that the weekend is going well. I said I wouldn't symptom spot, but.... TMI I've had really loose stools every morning for the past 3 days. I thought it was something I ate. So I didn't eat anything I ate the previous day, but still had the same results the next morning. I guess I'll just have to wait to see what the morning beholds. I've never heard of that being a type of early pregnancy symptoms. Hopefully this leads to my first BFP. I feel like at 5dpo it's too early to have symptoms, but it's been years since I've had diarrhea and that was due to a stomach bug. Does anyone else feel any symptoms?
> 
> They say you can have diarrhea or constipation.....just like every pregnancy symptom is an af symptom lol. I would say aside from breast tenderness and maybe frequent urination.Click to expand...


Hi, Diddy2013

Thanks for replying this is crazy. Lol I wish there was an easier way to know if we're Preggo or not. I think I'm going to test a little early maybe at 12dpo. When are you going to test?


----------



## MellyH

I think everything has been called a symptom at some point!!!


----------



## Diddy2013

mzhwd said:


> Diddy2013 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mzhwd said:
> 
> 
> Hey everyone. I hope that the weekend is going well. I said I wouldn't symptom spot, but.... TMI I've had really loose stools every morning for the past 3 days. I thought it was something I ate. So I didn't eat anything I ate the previous day, but still had the same results the next morning. I guess I'll just have to wait to see what the morning beholds. I've never heard of that being a type of early pregnancy symptoms. Hopefully this leads to my first BFP. I feel like at 5dpo it's too early to have symptoms, but it's been years since I've had diarrhea and that was due to a stomach bug. Does anyone else feel any symptoms?
> 
> They say you can have diarrhea or constipation.....just like every pregnancy symptom is an af symptom lol. I would say aside from breast tenderness and maybe frequent urination.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hi, Diddy2013
> 
> Thanks for replying this is crazy. Lol I wish there was an easier way to know if we're Preggo or not. I think I'm going to test a little early maybe at 12dpo. When are you going to test?Click to expand...

I am trying to hold off till April 1st I would be 13dpo then. I was expecting af 3/26 but ovulated way later than anticipated! Who knows if I can wait that long, I am trying though!


----------



## shell-bell

Hi ladies,

I didn't see this thread and started one for AF due 4/4. Anyway I'll join you ladies here too. MellyH I wa part of your 2ww group last cycle. Let's hope we get our BFP's this cycle! Here's my story this cycle:

AF is due 4/4, anyone want to wait with me? I got a pos opk on the evening of the 21st. We bd in the evening on the 17/3, in the morning of the 20th and this morning (22/3). But not feeling too confident because we didn't bd on the day we got the pos opk. Anyway baby dust to us all xxx


----------



## Shilo

Hey ladies! I'm 4dpo today and in my first ever tww! We have been TTC for 3 1/2 years but I have PCOS. I haven't ovulated in about 5 years. Started Metformin on January 30th and took Provera to bring on AF for the first time since August. Stopped doing OPKs because I figured I was out since it was CD30 something and it was my first cycle on Metformin. Also made plans to start Provera to bring on AF on the 27th then start Femara so I had given up. Had some weird pains last week and my fiance and friend convinced me to test. Sure enough I got a positive OPK on CD42 and CD43. My first ovulation in years! It was late but I'll take it.

If I get a BFN this cycle, I still plan to do Femara next cycle. I'm just so excited I ovulated. I plan to start testing at 8DPO on the 27th.


----------



## Diddy2013

Shilo said:


> Hey ladies! I'm 4dpo today and in my first ever tww! We have been TTC for 3 1/2 years but I have PCOS. I haven't ovulated in about 5 years. Started Metformin on January 30th and took Provera to bring on AF for the first time since August. Stopped doing OPKs because I figured I was out since it was CD30 something and it was my first cycle on Metformin. Also made plans to start Provera to bring on AF on the 27th then start Femara so I had given up. Had some weird pains last week and my fiance and friend convinced me to test. Sure enough I got a positive OPK on CD42 and CD43. My first ovulation in years! It was late but I'll take it.
> 
> If I get a BFN this cycle, I still plan to do Femara next cycle. I'm just so excited I ovulated. I plan to start testing at 8DPO on the 27th.

Good luck!! I thought I missed my ovulation or that I didn't ovulate. Was taking opks around the time I normally O with clomid and nothing. Stopped testing and one day noticed eggwhite cm, decided to test that evening and positive opk! Let's hope this works on the pregnancy test lol


----------



## Mom2sam

Hi yes cant wait til the 1st as will be 9dpo & i'm going to test! With both previous pregnancies got bfp on 9dpo so i'm sure either way i'l knw altho will test agsin as 10th as unsure exactly wen i ovulated. Af die on 4/5th April. Good luck ladies lots of babydust. X


----------



## 2moms2be

4DPO today, and I swear this tww is the longest yet. Blah. And this is bizarre, since it's so early & can't possibly mean anything at this point, but my nipples have been sore for DAYS. This usually happens, but way closer to AF. If I wasn't so positive of my O day, I'd swear she was about to show. So uncomfortable :( 

I'm wondering if it's the Vitex? I took it last cycle too and this didn't happen. IDK. How's everyone else faring?


----------



## Tmb0047

I will be 11DPO on the 1st.....I have no will power do I will probably start testing with cheapies at 7 or 8 DPO  Luckily I have a pretty busy week planned that should help keep me from going crazy! Sure hoping that FF confirms O when I plug in tomorrow's temp!


----------



## Diddy2013

If I go by my first positive opk date I am 5 DPO, but my FF app says 4 DPO....

If I test earlier than April 1, 2014 I am technically illegally apart of this forum.....:winkwink:

Shhhhhh:blush:


----------



## Tmb0047

Oh no, diddy.....I would be in the same boat!...I promise to try my best to hold out until April! Would be cool to test on April fools and get a positive!


----------



## Diddy2013

I think it would be fun to get a positive on April fools day as well because then my husband wouldn't believe it lol he wants me to wait till April 3, which is my second apt with my new doctor.


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Haha yea it would id be unsure whether to believe if the test was playin tricks on me lol I'm 4DPO now and dying to test haha so I don't know how il manage to last another week lol


----------



## MellyH

I might institute a rule that by commenting on this thread you are tacitly agreeing not to test until April 1st. :rofl: No false BFNs for us! We are strong!!

shell-bell, Shilo, welcome to the thread! 

I just ran my first 10K race this morning and it was bloody hard. Of course it's only afterwards that I'm like AM I SUPPOSE TO PUSH MY BODY SO HARD IN THE TWW?! ARGGHOQOQNIF!OQIHOI!!!! So now I'm frantically googling. Sigh.

5DPO!

Mom2sam, I agree, this TWW is the slowest yet! (Out of two :rofl:)


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

MellyH said:


> I might institute a rule that by commenting on this thread you are tacitly agreeing not to test until April 1st. :rofl: No false BFNs for us! We are strong!!
> 
> shell-bell, Shilo, welcome to the thread!
> 
> I just ran my first 10K race this morning and it was bloody hard. Of course it's only afterwards that I'm like AM I SUPPOSE TO PUSH MY BODY SO HARD IN THE TWW?! ARGGHOQOQNIF!OQIHOI!!!! So now I'm frantically googling. Sigh.
> 
> 5DPO!
> 
> Mom2sam, I agree, this TWW is the slowest yet! (Out of two :rofl:)

Well done on the 10k race can't see it making any difference. If your 5dpo then surely you can test on 31st? Lol


----------



## Tmb0047

I guess we will have to wait and see who caves first!!


----------



## SadakoS

I've already peed on ICs today and yesterday - 5 and 6 dpo - so I win the caving challenge:haha: It makes me feel better, I don't think I could wait until I might actually be able to get a +!!


----------



## MellyH

Sadako, as long as you feel better and not worse that you got BFNs!


----------



## Tmb0047

sadaka - Thanks for taking the bullet, now I wont feel as bad when I cave! :thumbup: I can usually make it to 7 or 8 DPO. I can handle those BFN as I expect them then...Its around 10DPO when I start to feel sad staring at the stark white test. With my last pregnancy I got a negative on an IC at 10DPO and a clear positive on a FRER at 11DPO....then I was kicking myself for not trying my FRER at 10DPO. I like to see just how early I can know :) hehe :dohh: Why do we torture ourselves?!


----------



## SadakoS

yeah it does make me feel better - more relaxed. I think I'd explode if I just kept waiting and waiting...
It's so funny though, I'm 30 and up until last year I had never taken a pregnancy test in my life, but now I must have taken about a hundred in the last 7 or 8 months :haha:

6dpo (i think) for me today, and my bbs are hurting this evening. I usually have on and off sore/sensitive nipples throughout the 2ww, but the sore bbs is a new thing for me. I had kind of shooting pains in my right bb either on o day or 1dpo, which I've also never had before. Really trying not to read too much into it.


----------



## Diddy2013

mummy_smurf2b said:


> MellyH said:
> 
> 
> I might institute a rule that by commenting on this thread you are tacitly agreeing not to test until April 1st. :rofl: No false BFNs for us! We are strong!!
> 
> shell-bell, Shilo, welcome to the thread!
> 
> I just ran my first 10K race this morning and it was bloody hard. Of course it's only afterwards that I'm like AM I SUPPOSE TO PUSH MY BODY SO HARD IN THE TWW?! ARGGHOQOQNIF!OQIHOI!!!! So now I'm frantically googling. Sigh.
> 
> 5DPO!
> 
> Mom2sam, I agree, this TWW is the slowest yet! (Out of two :rofl:)
> 
> Well done on the 10k race can't see it making any difference. If your 5dpo then surely you can test on 31st? LolClick to expand...

My best friend ran a half marathon not realizing she was pregnant and she is happy healthy 25weeks. I only signed up for 5k's last year because of trying to get pregnant. I think you'll be just fine. I ran a marathon before we started trying because it was something I wanted to do before kids. 

I am sure ill cave on testing but right now I'm strong!!! (Maybe because I know there is no chance at a positive) lol


----------



## Mom2sam

Melly i think u'l be fine back away from google altho google's my best freind these days haha! is AF due on 1st for u? I seriously bow down to the ladies who can hold out til af i hav the poas itch even at 7dpo lol altho earliest i giv in is 8dpo. Last cycle wen at 9dpo i got a BFN i knew i was out because at 9dpo if it's always BFN af does follow or it eithr shows for a bfp me. So i guess that itch kps nagging 'u can knw nw so do it! Plus i get over it that way before af arrives x


----------



## MellyH

Yes, my period is due on April Fool's Day! Very appropriate. :lol:

Diddy, halfway through my 10K I was thinking to myself HOW DOES ANYONE DECIDE TO DO THIS FOR HOURS AND HOURS? Props to you for the marathon. :D


----------



## Diddy2013

MellyH said:


> Yes, my period is due on April Fool's Day! Very appropriate. :lol:
> 
> Diddy, halfway through my 10K I was thinking to myself HOW DOES ANYONE DECIDE TO DO THIS FOR HOURS AND HOURS? Props to you for the marathon. :D

Yeah I never thought that would even be a goal for me. It takes a lot of time and training (things that would be hard with a child/kid/baby) props to people who are able to do it under those conditions lol.

I haven't done runs longer than 5 miles since ttc.


----------



## Tmb0047

Does anyone else get super excited for 3DPO when FF gives you your crosshairs?! I can't wait to go to sleep tonight so I can get up in the morning and temp! Bahaha!


----------



## MellyH

:lol: I am not temping but I can definitely relate to the excitement!


----------



## Diddy2013

Tmb0047 said:


> Does anyone else get super excited for 3DPO when FF gives you your crosshairs?! I can't wait to go to sleep tonight so I can get up in the morning and temp! Bahaha!

Yes definitely! I keep comparing my chart to the one I got pregnant on... Is it April yet?


----------



## 2moms2be

Tmb0047 said:


> Does anyone else get super excited for 3DPO when FF gives you your crosshairs?! I can't wait to go to sleep tonight so I can get up in the morning and temp! Bahaha!

3DPO is my favorite! I get so self-satisfied when that O is confirmed lol... I've never seen a BFP, so the + OPK and the 3DPO crosshairs are by far the highlights of my sad little life ;)


----------



## cantw82bmum

Count me In on the wait ladies


----------



## Diddy2013

The best part of the tww is here. Monday...work, a chance to be busy, a chances for nine hours to pass without me realizing!!!


----------



## SadakoS

I work full time, doesn't make the time go any faster for me!


----------



## Tmb0047

Got my crosshairs today! :happydance: 3DPO

Mondays are no different for me except for the number if children that are home with me! My distractions this week will be cleaning the house and packing for our trip Friday. We head out Friday afternoon on a one week trip to visit family :)


----------



## MolGold

April 1st is 14DPO for me, which is when I should expect AF - NOT to arrive  I really hope I get my BFP this Fool's day :D


----------



## Mom2sam

I kp thnkng if i gt a bfp on April 1st i'd b itching to tel my family but no1 would beleive me not even DH unless i tested infront of hm lol x


----------



## Mom2sam

MolGold said:


> April 1st is 14DPO for me, which is when I should expect AF - NOT to arrive  I really hope I get my BFP this Fool's day :D

MolGold fx for u x


----------



## MellyH

TMB, the family trip will be distracting at least!

Hahaha Mom2sam, you're right! I didn't even think about that. :lol: No-one would believe us.


----------



## Diddy2013

Work doesn't stop me from checking in at lunch! Anyone having any signs, symptoms , or nothing. I had some stomach discomforts the last two days but aside from a runny nose nada!


----------



## MellyH

Well I'm 6DPO so I don't think I'd be having any 'symptoms' yet. I am keeping a weather eye out for implantation cramping or bleeding though!

It would be hard to tell anything today because I'm so hungover and stiff from the race yesterday! I feel like I've been beaten up with bricks. Nausea-inducing bricks. :lol:


----------



## SadakoS

My bbs really ache today, and I've never in my life had sore bbs!


----------



## MolGold

Haha.. true, everyone would think its a prank! Lol :D

I am stressed after a tiring weekend too.. I can't tell if My backache is because of implantation or just plain old physical work. :| I hope I can refrain from reading too much into the 'signs' and testing too soon. We know how heartbreaking that can be..


----------



## MellyH

My boobs don't hurt (and I hope my officemate didn't notice me just giving them both a good squeeze :lol:)


----------



## Tmb0047

MellyH said:


> My boobs don't hurt (and I hope my officemate didn't notice me just giving them both a good squeeze :lol:)

Bahahahaha :rofl:


----------



## Diddy2013

MellyH said:


> My boobs don't hurt (and I hope my officemate didn't notice me just giving them both a good squeeze :lol:)

That's the thing I noticed with my previous pregnancy where I miscarried. I couldn't even sleep in my stomachs because my boobs hurt, my husband keeps asking about it lol


----------



## Mom2sam

MellyH said:


> My boobs don't hurt (and I hope my officemate didn't notice me just giving them both a good squeeze :lol:)

Hahaha that made me chuckle!


----------



## Mom2sam

MellyH said:


> TMB, the family trip will be distracting at least!
> 
> Hahaha Mom2sam, you're right! I didn't even think about that. :lol: No-one would believe us.

I thnk if i do get bfp on April 1st i wont tel til next day lol or maybe few days x


----------



## Mom2sam

I never get sore boobs even before af & in pregnancy not until at least 16/20 weeks lol maybe i'm just weird or have dead boobs

3dpo tmrw so 5/6 more days til i'l be testing i'm a little nervous as times getting closer x


----------



## Gingerspice

I'm planning on doing a test fri am, but that will be early. Then will do Apr 1st also. Not actually due until Apr 3rd. I really want this to be a positive as timing wise it works out on so many levels


----------



## Stellae

Twiddling my thumbs over here... How is today only 6dpo?!


----------



## MellyH

Stellae said:


> Twiddling my thumbs over here... How is today only 6dpo?!

SERIOUSLY. Slowest six days ever!


----------



## Diddy2013

I had some light pink spotting when I got home from work today....hopefully it's the implantation kind?!?!


----------



## SadakoS

MellyH said:


> My boobs don't hurt (and I hope my officemate didn't notice me just giving them both a good squeeze :lol:)

I've been doing that all day to convince myself I'm not imagining it! Really hope no one saw me!!


----------



## MellyH

Diddy - hopefully?!?


----------



## Diddy2013

MellyH said:


> Diddy - hopefully?!?

What if af is coming early....
I'm nervous.....originally I figured af was due around 3/26, but I ovulated five days later than normal...so that should set my luteal phase back.


----------



## Mom2sam

Fx crossed Diddy that it's ib x

I'm 2dpo & remembered i wanted t try the pinapple core frm 1dpo-5dpo anyway jyst had my first lil slice of core know its best to hav on empty stomach but oh well just remembered & last ate at 6pm so its all good. Dunno if itl wrk but thought i'd try 
Anyone else tried it?


----------



## MellyH

What does the pineapple core do?


----------



## jess31187

I love reading all the posts on here! I am going crazy symptom checking... cramps here... pangs on my side... sore boobs... OYE! What will be, will be! Easier said than done though, huh? =)

I work at a middle school, so my days go pretty fast, but sometimes I catch myself worrying about when my kids are that age and if I made the right decision..! I am contemplating taking FRER on Wednesday... a waste @ 10 dpo?


----------



## SadakoS

I'm a total poas-aholic so I'm wasting my ICs up until 11dpo and then I'll try a FRER...


----------



## Diddy2013

I want big signs and symptoms lol but it's really to early for that. My nose is running and that's all I got going for me. Actually feel like af is building up though...only 6dpo so time will tell.

Anyone else having luck?!


----------



## Mom2sam

MellyH said:


> What does the pineapple core do?

I'v read it helps with implantation if u eat from 1-5dpo if you google it lots of ladies tried it but thy say not to have it before u ovulate as can mke the cm hostile so aftr ovulation & to stop once u get ur bfp too. Alot of women eat it who are going through ivf too to help the embryo implant as its works as natural blood thinner too like baby asprin would x


----------



## Mom2sam

jess31187 said:


> I love reading all the posts on here! I am going crazy symptom checking... cramps here... pangs on my side... sore boobs... OYE! What will be, will be! Easier said than done though, huh? =)
> 
> I work at a middle school, so my days go pretty fast, but sometimes I catch myself worrying about when my kids are that age and if I made the right decision..! I am contemplating taking FRER on Wednesday... a waste @ 10 dpo?

Im beginning at 8dpo as with both times that i wer pregnant it showed by 9dpo some it wil show later but if u cheapie ic maybe start using thm at 10dpo & if u see somethng then get a frer x


----------



## Mom2sam

Did abit of reading last night i guess were all at stage of possible implantation now & i read the advise thy give to ladies after embryo transfer to help with implantation & guess couldn't hurt for us to try too. One was trying to eat warm foods like soups etc & kpn ur feet warm wearing socks & soaking ur feet with warm water. As it said doing ths keeps the uterus warm & thats wat eggy needs to bury itself & get cosy. Interesting cant hurt too try & if anythng itl sure relax relax me through 2ww lol x


----------



## Diddy2013

Mom2sam said:


> Did abit of reading last night i guess were all at stage of possible implantation now & i read the advise thy give to ladies after embryo transfer to help with implantation & guess couldn't hurt for us to try too. One was trying to eat warm foods like soups etc & kpn ur feet warm wearing socks & soaking ur feet with warm water. As it said doing ths keeps the uterus warm & thats wat eggy needs to bury itself & get cosy. Interesting cant hurt too try & if anythng itl sure relax relax me through 2ww lol x

I've been drinking warm/hot caffeine free raspberry tea!


----------



## Tmb0047

Funny all the little tips and tricks! Wonder what actually works?!

I'm feeling like my temps have been low the past few days. I definitely O'd, but the low temps make me wonder how my progesterone is this cycle. I know it peaks around 7DPO so hopefully I'll see it rise. The cycle I conceived my DS on fumera my post O temps never dropped below 97.7 and spent a lot of time at 98 or higher!


----------



## Diddy2013

I feel like I am going to cave on Saturday and screen...,


----------



## Mom2sam

Diddy2013 said:


> I feel like I am going to cave on Saturday and screen...,

Hw many dpo wil u b on sat?


----------



## Mom2sam

Diddy2013 said:


> Mom2sam said:
> 
> 
> Did abit of reading last night i guess were all at stage of possible implantation now & i read the advise thy give to ladies after embryo transfer to help with implantation & guess couldn't hurt for us to try too. One was trying to eat warm foods like soups etc & kpn ur feet warm wearing socks & soaking ur feet with warm water. As it said doing ths keeps the uterus warm & thats wat eggy needs to bury itself & get cosy. Interesting cant hurt too try & if anythng itl sure relax relax me through 2ww lol x
> 
> I've been drinking warm/hot caffeine free raspberry tea!Click to expand...

I thnk i might get some only warm drink iv had is tea & coffee oops i knw its bad but i just felt so tired today needed t wake up! X


----------



## Mom2sam

Tmb0047 said:


> Funny all the little tips and tricks! Wonder what actually works?!
> 
> I'm feeling like my temps have been low the past few days. I definitely O'd, but the low temps make me wonder how my progesterone is this cycle. I know it peaks around 7DPO so hopefully I'll see it rise. The cycle I conceived my DS on fumera my post O temps never dropped below 97.7 and spent a lot of time at 98 or higher!

Hoping for a rise for u! Hw many are u today? X


----------



## Tmb0047

Mom2sam said:


> Tmb0047 said:
> 
> 
> Funny all the little tips and tricks! Wonder what actually works?!
> 
> I'm feeling like my temps have been low the past few days. I definitely O'd, but the low temps make me wonder how my progesterone is this cycle. I know it peaks around 7DPO so hopefully I'll see it rise. The cycle I conceived my DS on fumera my post O temps never dropped below 97.7 and spent a lot of time at 98 or higher!
> 
> Hoping for a rise for u! Hw many are u today? XClick to expand...

I'm 4DPO today :) My plan is to hold out till March 31st to test....puts me at 10dpo. I found out at 11dpo last time....


----------



## Diddy2013

Mom2sam said:


> Diddy2013 said:
> 
> 
> I feel like I am going to cave on Saturday and screen...,
> 
> Hw many dpo wil u b on sat?Click to expand...

I will be 10dpo, which is early but not the earliest I've ever tried lol


----------



## Mom2sam

10dpo is not early in my books lol i plan on starting 8dpo. Last cycle had heard lots of ladies gtn evaps on ics so at 7dpo i peed on one t mke sure no evaps that was my excuse n no evaps absolutely nothing not evn a shadow until af came lol at least i knw no evaps! Stil gt few left f ths cycle x


----------



## MellyH

I think different batches of tests have different evaporation potential! But if you're using tests all from the same batch you're probably safe. 

Guess what, guys? T-MINUS-ONE-WEEK UNTIL APRIL 1ST!

I feel totally normal and boring here at 7DPO. I'm trying to pretend this veeeery veeeeery faint pain on my lower left is implantation or something but I'm basically just willing the pain to be there at this point. :lol:


----------



## Stellae

So I'm a super shallow breather and I used to get this thing where I'd be so relaxed falling asleep I'd stop breathing for a second, and wake myself up taking a big deep breath. Super scary! But the only time I had it before was in my first trimester, I think it was hormones and pressure spiking my GERD and messing up my breathing, because propping myself up helped.

Terrifying... but possibly an early early sign of being preggo lol! Going to the doctor tomorrow to make sure I don't have sleep apnea or something, though I really really doubt it I don't fit the profile at all.


----------



## Diddy2013

I promised my husband I wouldn't go rogue peeing on things :) 

I would love nothing more to go to my doctors appointment next Thursday with a blazing bfp!!!


----------



## Mom2sam

MellyH said:


> I think different batches of tests have different evaporation potential! But if you're using tests all from the same batch you're probably safe.
> 
> Guess what, guys? T-MINUS-ONE-WEEK UNTIL APRIL 1ST!
> 
> I feel totally normal and boring here at 7DPO. I'm trying to pretend this veeeery veeeeery faint pain on my lower left is implantation or something but I'm basically just willing the pain to be there at this point. :lol:

Melly not t get ur hopes up but i got that left side pain the month i gt my bfp & it just gt stronger over nxt couple days. Fx for u but i'm getting it nw & i'm 3dpo. But like i said it did stay few days before my bfp i'm going t stay optimistic for us both x


----------



## Mom2sam

Stellae said:


> So I'm a super shallow breather and I used to get this thing where I'd be so relaxed falling asleep I'd stop breathing for a second, and wake myself up taking a big deep breath. Super scary! But the only time I had it before was in my first trimester, I think it was hormones and pressure spiking my GERD and messing up my breathing, because propping myself up helped.
> 
> Terrifying... but possibly an early early sign of being preggo lol! Going to the doctor tomorrow to make sure I don't have sleep apnea or something, though I really really doubt it I don't fit the profile at all.

My DH goes through that & i he been tested for sleep apnea but all results came bk normal he still does it & it freaks me out as u hv t shake him t wake him! X


----------



## Mom2sam

Diddy2013 said:


> I promised my husband I wouldn't go rogue peeing on things :)
> 
> I would love nothing more to go to my doctors appointment next Thursday with a blazing bfp!!!

I dont tel mine i'm testing no more altho i bet he knws i do it on sly as sometimes wen in a rush just throw in bathroom bin or end up leaving in bathroom he wont dare say anythng tho as the poas monster needs feeding so he knws i dnt listen lol the last time we hd ths conversation he told me dont all women just wait to see if thr period is a few weeks late before testing. I was like 'few weeks?!' But then again thnk bk in the days thy never had early detection tests lol x


----------



## MellyH

Hahah, one of the reasons I'm not testing until I'm late is because my husband would think I had genuinely lost the plot. :lol:


----------



## Mom2sam

MellyH said:


> Hahah, one of the reasons I'm not testing until I'm late is because my husband would think I had genuinely lost the plot. :lol:

Mine knws iv lost the plot! Lol ttc mkes me a lil loopy as i'm such a control freak & ths is something i hv no control over so sitting here twiddling my thumbs in 2ww drives me nuts he lucky i dont start poas at 1dpo lolz x


----------



## mzhwd

Hey ladies. I'm glad this is almost over. I read somewhere that on average 80% of the time implantation is completed between 8dpo-10dpo on a 28 day cycle. Then it only takes a few days for the BFP on a HPT. I want to hold out but the wait is killing me. I haven't bought any test yet so I guess I'll see how long I can last. If I can at least make it to the end of the week, I will feel proud of myself. Lol


----------



## SadakoS

I'm super crampy this evening, not feeling good :(


----------



## Mom2sam

Mzhwd thanks that means 4/5 days for full implantation for me. That's if it is all going to plan. X


----------



## Mom2sam

SadakoS said:


> I'm super crampy this evening, not feeling good :(

Hw many dpo are u, i cramped all the way upto a bfp & a week after was due even more so than i cramp pre af x


----------



## Diddy2013

Well we have agreed to Saturday, though I know come 8dpo I'm gunna want to lol


----------



## SadakoS

I'm 8dpo today. I feel a bit sicky this evening too, but that could be my terrible cooking :haha:


----------



## Tmb0047

I am hungry! Eating everything in sight! Drinking tea and water now and have locked myself out if the kitchen until it's time to cook dinner! Hehe


----------



## MellyH

Sigh, still nothing here. Maybe faint pains but sometimes they're on the right and sometimes they're on the left! So I'm not putting any faith in them. :lol:


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Anyone else here considered being naughty and testing on Mother's Day? I will be 11dpo by then with af due either 31st or 1st :baby:


----------



## cantw82bmum

I am 8dpo, cramping, upper back ache and tender nipples... I was optimistic, thought it was definitely my month but not so optimistic anymore :( waaaahhh


----------



## sirouseman

Hey all! I am sorry to join in so late. I usually join in the forums when I have a week left to go before AF arrives.This is my most hopeful tww ever... my chart just looks unbelieveably good... almost too good to be true. Triphasic and a huge implantation dip on 7 dpo. I have been taking maca every few days and it has regulated my hormones very well and made my cycles very classic. This is only the second or third time ever that I have had my ovulation happen before day 20. It happened day 16/17 this time. Anyway, I usually stop temping after I confirm O and a few high temps, but thia time I have temped all the way to 10 dpo and now I am choosing to stop. My temps have been 98.34 for 4 or 5 days in a row with the implantation being 97.67. I thought the low temp was a fluke but I re took the temp twice and it was the same! I do not have any cramping or spotting yet which I usually do, but maybe I am just speaking too soon :(? We shall see. If my AF is not here in 4 days ... then it is a really good sign. I have hardly any symptoms... it's been strange... I would count myself out if it were not for my chart with the patterns it is showing!


----------



## TTCmarie

Wish you the best, it sounds promising!! :)


----------



## Mom2sam

Sirouseman sounds very very promising i wouldv tested by now but looking forward to ur bfp x


----------



## Diddy2013

MellyH said:


> Sigh, still nothing here. Maybe faint pains but sometimes they're on the right and sometimes they're on the left! So I'm not putting any faith in them. :lol:

I hate twinges they are impossible to understand!!!


----------



## MellyH

mummy_smurf2b said:


> Anyone else here considered being naughty and testing on Mother's Day? I will be 11dpo by then with af due either 31st or 1st :baby:

Christ, you scared me. :lol: Mother's Day isn't until May 2nd! I was like I FORGOT TO SEND MY MUM A PRESENT!


----------



## MellyH

My boobs are maybe possibly a little bit more tender today than yesterday? Still barely registering unless I squeeze them though. :rofl:


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

MellyH said:


> mummy_smurf2b said:
> 
> 
> Anyone else here considered being naughty and testing on Mother's Day? I will be 11dpo by then with af due either 31st or 1st :baby:
> 
> Christ, you scared me. :lol: Mother's Day isn't until May 2nd! I was like I FORGOT TO SEND MY MUM A PRESENT!Click to expand...

Then your country must be different because here in the uk it's 30th march


----------



## Diddy2013

I've heard a few people mention Mother's Day and I keep checking my calendar thinking that's not for a while lol!....i still don't have a lot going on, maybe my uterus feels heavy, like maybe something's attached there lol ;)


----------



## sirouseman

Melly, Mother's Day is May 11th this year not the 2nd. Only know because my son was born may 8 2011 and that year it was MD! It won't fall on his bday again until age 7, then 14, then 21 yrs old haha!


----------



## MellyH

Yes, May 11th, I don't know where I got 2nd from (maybe I added the two 1's in my head?!). My mother is in Australia. Australia and the US have the same Mother's Day but different Father's Days! Very confusing. And apparently the UK has a different day again.


----------



## mzhwd

For some reason I can't sleep. Ugh!! I wish that I had some sort of definite symptoms.


----------



## sirouseman

Mzhwd, isn't insomnia a symptom? I am 11 dpo tomorrow approx of a 12 dpo norm. No spotting yet!! This might be it... I keep getting paranoid now of cramps starting up or suddenly seeing some blood when I wipe after using the bathroom. It's getting close... I won't be temping anymore from this point because it will just really depress me if this is another failure... my first baby took me 14 cycles, 3 round of clomid... after coming off 10 straight years of birth control. But only 5 of those cycles I was actually ovulating so I gueas it realistically only took 5 cycles because it happened on my 5th.ovulating cycle. Lately I just been missing the.timing because I have not ovulated the same day and been slightly irregular like 30-38 days. But last 3 cycles been 29-34 so I am hopeful with timing this well I may be.able to acheive it quite soon. I recommend everyone take maca cause it is seriously a wonder pill for fertility. And I credit it toward my success with making the first baby happen! W have friends in Carlsbad, CA that own Sol Raiz Organic maca brand.which is old at almost every whole foods type store... you can buy it off their website or phone order too :) I know it will help you girls if you have had any troubles


----------



## SadakoS

9dpo. Well I have no sore bbs this morning, and no cramps either. Apart from my back hurting a little I got nothing. I didn't even test - me, the serial tester! Really feeling out.


----------



## Diddy2013

SadakoS said:


> 9dpo. Well I have no sore bbs this morning, and no cramps either. Apart from my back hurting a little I got nothing. I didn't even test - me, the serial tester! Really feeling out.

The only other time I ever got a bfp, I was convinced I was out, I essentially was waiting for af, I took a screen hoping af would come soon. Bfn....I went to the gym and did something's and when I came back there was this faint line. I'd been taking tests for a year I'm very used to stark white!!!...ended up bfp. I had no symptoms, just felt like af was coming.

Other than that my story doesnt have a good result...but your not out until your out!

Today marks 7 dpo for me....every morning I take my temp and pray it's still high.....so far I'm there. What's new with everyone else?!?


----------



## Mom2sam

Think mothers day is Sunday 30th here in uk wouldn't a bfp on mothers day just be the best! Here's to hoping it wrks out that way 4dpo arghhh could ths go any slower i thnk i'm getting impatient nw i dont thnk i can hold out at all definitely testing Sunday 8dpo either way its ok as DH & DS hv planned out mothers day, ds told me lol said i couldn't hold it in. Thyv planned t mke me breakfast & in evening tke me out for a meal plus flowers & a gift i said to DH just get me a frer as a gift he just laughed i thnk he thnks i'm joking but i'm not lol x


----------



## MolGold

Ah! I can't seem to hold out and want to cave in and Test! The TWW suspense is killing me already... give me strength!! :|


----------



## Mom2sam

MolGold hw many dpo are u? If u'v managed to hold out thn i say kp going it's so hard tho i'm only 4dpo & gtn desperate to test x


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

I will b 11dpo on Sunday hehe fingers crossed for us


----------



## MolGold

I am 8 DPO. waiting to test till atleast Sunday - 12DPO.. :coffee: But it is HARD! :wacko:


----------



## Tmb0047

5DPO...higher temp made me happy this morning :)

Molgold - you're doing great! I say keep going....just a few more days!

Mim2sam - I'm only a day ahead of you....let make a packed and agree not to test until the same day?! You in?

So excited to hear of the first BFP in here!


----------



## MellyH

Yes I'm seeing some awesome charts in here (MolGold, Tmb!) so I'm excited to see how many turn into BFPs!

8DPO here... eeeeeeee!!! No sore boobs. Still the maybe faint crampy twinges in the lower left this morning but who know what that means, maybe implantation but it's barely even registering. I'm probably just paying too close attention to my body's normal daily feelings!


----------



## Mom2sam

Tmb0047 said:


> 5DPO...higher temp made me happy this morning :)
> 
> Molgold - you're doing great! I say keep going....just a few more days!
> 
> Mim2sam - I'm only a day ahead of you....let make a packed and agree not to test until the same day?! You in?
> 
> So excited to hear of the first BFP in here!

Lol agreed! Wen will u be testing tho? Plz dont say once u'v missed af coz then i'l definitely break the pact lol x


----------



## Mom2sam

MellyH said:


> Yes I'm seeing some awesome charts in here (MolGold, Tmb!) so I'm excited to see how many turn into BFPs!
> 
> 8DPO here... eeeeeeee!!! No sore boobs. Still the maybe faint crampy twinges in the lower left this morning but who know what that means, maybe implantation but it's barely even registering. I'm probably just paying too close attention to my body's normal daily feelings!

8dpo already! So another 4/5 days to go? Those twinges ur describing is it constant? X


----------



## 2moms2be

7DPO. My poor boobs. They've been killing me since 2DPO, not getting any better.

BLAH.


----------



## Tmb0047

Mom2sam said:


> Tmb0047 said:
> 
> 
> 5DPO...higher temp made me happy this morning :)
> 
> Molgold - you're doing great! I say keep going....just a few more days!
> 
> Mim2sam - I'm only a day ahead of you....let make a packed and agree not to test until the same day?! You in?
> 
> So excited to hear of the first BFP in here!
> 
> Lol agreed! Wen will u be testing tho? Plz dont say once u'v missed af coz then i'l definitely break the pact lol xClick to expand...

I want to wait till Monday but can possibly be swayed to Sunday...What are your thoughts? Sunday puts me at 9 you at 10...Monday puts me at 10 and you at 11....Or we can do the April Fools Day test :) hehe


----------



## Tmb0047

MellyH said:


> Yes I'm seeing some awesome charts in here (MolGold, Tmb!) so I'm excited to see how many turn into BFPs!
> 
> 8DPO here... eeeeeeee!!! No sore boobs. Still the maybe faint crampy twinges in the lower left this morning but who know what that means, maybe implantation but it's barely even registering. I'm probably just paying too close attention to my body's normal daily feelings!

Are you still standing strong for April 1st? Or are you getting the itch?!?!


----------



## MellyH

I'll be holding out until April Fool's Day. :lol:

Mom2sam, if I pay attention I can tell there's a little twinge happening, but I have to be paying attention! So I can't tell whether it's constant. :rofl:


----------



## MellyH

HOLY SHIT. I'm eating my breakfast and I have a huge wave of nausea! Trying to decide whether to keep typing or run to the toilet! Is 8DPO too early for that?! Deep breaths!


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

How do you guus link ur ff charts in ur signature?


----------



## MellyH

I think there is a way on FF to show the bbcode that you paste into the signature.

Well, the nausea when away and then I burped and now I feel fine. :lol: So maybe it was just a burp. :rofl: This is hilarious.


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Thanks managed it had to create a personal page 1st


----------



## Mom2sam

Tmb0047 said:


> Mom2sam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tmb0047 said:
> 
> 
> 5DPO...higher temp made me happy this morning :)
> 
> Molgold - you're doing great! I say keep going....just a few more days!
> 
> Mim2sam - I'm only a day ahead of you....let make a packed and agree not to test until the same day?! You in?
> 
> So excited to hear of the first BFP in here!
> 
> Lol agreed! Wen will u be testing tho? Plz dont say once u'v missed af coz then i'l definitely break the pact lol xClick to expand...
> 
> I want to wait till Monday but can possibly be swayed to Sunday...What are your thoughts? Sunday puts me at 9 you at 10...Monday puts me at 10 and you at 11....Or we can do the April Fools Day test :) heheClick to expand...

I thnk ur a day ahead of me i'm 4dpo today so Sunday i'l be 8dpo & u 9dpo. I'm ok waiting til Monday then i'l be 9dpo u'l be 10 x


----------



## Mom2sam

MellyH said:


> I'll be holding out until April Fool's Day. :lol:
> 
> Mom2sam, if I pay attention I can tell there's a little twinge happening, but I have to be paying attention! So I can't tell whether it's constant. :rofl:

Yea month i gt my bfp i noticed it got stronger on 8dpo then hd a sharpish pain on exact same spot & later that day followed by ib so hoping ths is it for u x


----------



## Tmb0047

Mom2sam said:


> Tmb0047 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mom2sam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tmb0047 said:
> 
> 
> 5DPO...higher temp made me happy this morning :)
> 
> Molgold - you're doing great! I say keep going....just a few more days!
> 
> Mim2sam - I'm only a day ahead of you....let make a packed and agree not to test until the same day?! You in?
> 
> So excited to hear of the first BFP in here!
> 
> Lol agreed! Wen will u be testing tho? Plz dont say once u'v missed af coz then i'l definitely break the pact lol xClick to expand...
> 
> I want to wait till Monday but can possibly be swayed to Sunday...What are your thoughts? Sunday puts me at 9 you at 10...Monday puts me at 10 and you at 11....Or we can do the April Fools Day test :) heheClick to expand...
> 
> I thnk ur a day ahead of me i'm 4dpo today so Sunday i'l be 8dpo & u 9dpo. I'm ok waiting til Monday then i'l be 9dpo u'l be 10 xClick to expand...


Whoops, my bad! I knew I was a day ahead of you...not sure what happened to my brain ----Could be a symptom! Pregnancy brain! hehe
Monday was my original plan so lets stick it out together :) Its really not that far away...just have to keep busy over the weekend!


----------



## Mom2sam

Ok ladies after a little persuading myself i'v decided shall we just all test on April fools. Wat do u thnk tmb0047 you, Melly & myself? & for waiting i'l go get myself a frer to test with on Tuesday as i'l be 10dpo so it's worth a frer lol 

Melly are u going to test on 1st? X


----------



## Mom2sam

Tmb0047 said:


> Mom2sam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tmb0047 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mom2sam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tmb0047 said:
> 
> 
> 5DPO...higher temp made me happy this morning :)
> 
> Molgold - you're doing great! I say keep going....just a few more days!
> 
> Mim2sam - I'm only a day ahead of you....let make a packed and agree not to test until the same day?! You in?
> 
> So excited to hear of the first BFP in here!
> 
> Lol agreed! Wen will u be testing tho? Plz dont say once u'v missed af coz then i'l definitely break the pact lol xClick to expand...
> 
> I want to wait till Monday but can possibly be swayed to Sunday...What are your thoughts? Sunday puts me at 9 you at 10...Monday puts me at 10 and you at 11....Or we can do the April Fools Day test :) heheClick to expand...
> 
> I thnk ur a day ahead of me i'm 4dpo today so Sunday i'l be 8dpo & u 9dpo. I'm ok waiting til Monday then i'l be 9dpo u'l be 10 xClick to expand...
> 
> 
> Whoops, my bad! I knew I was a day ahead of you...not sure what happened to my brain ----Could be a symptom! Pregnancy brain! hehe
> Monday was my original plan so lets stick it out together :) Its really not that far away...just have to keep busy over the weekend!Click to expand...

Lol lets hope it is pregnancy brain as i too hv just nw washed a load & was meant to put in dryer but put bk in washer! Arghh lets mke ourselves suffer even longer & test on Tuesday with Melly? Lol x


----------



## Mom2sam

MellyH said:


> HOLY SHIT. I'm eating my breakfast and I have a huge wave of nausea! Trying to decide whether to keep typing or run to the toilet! Is 8DPO too early for that?! Deep breaths!

By 8dpo in most cases implantation is complete. Altho sum women implant earlier or later but 8 being most common so i thnk it definitely isn't too early! Woohoo i'm actually gtn excited at u feeling sick! Lol i gt a good feeling about u f ths cycle esp with that left side twinge x


----------



## Tmb0047

With my last one I found out at 11DPO with a FRER (nice, clear and easy to see - not a squinter) and then I kicked myself for not using it at 10DPO! .......I can try my best to hold off to 11DPO but I may cave on Monday....


----------



## Mom2sam

Snotty type cm for me today apart frm that nothing even my twinge has gone hmm stil early i gta stop symptom spotting til at least 6/7dpo! X


----------



## Mom2sam

Tmb0047 said:


> With my last one I found out at 11DPO with a FRER (nice, clear and easy to see - not a squinter) and then I kicked myself for not using it at 10DPO! .......I can try my best to hold off to 11DPO but I may cave on Monday....

I knw wat u mean coz i gt a clear enough second line both pregnancies at 9dpo on frer & kept thnkng hmm would it hv shown on 8dpo lol so Monday it is & guess we can test again on Tues too lol x


----------



## MellyH

If I don't get my period on April Fool's Day I will go out and buy a test. :lol: I am too scared to think any further than that!


----------



## MolGold

I agree with Monday - I would be 13 DPO then, should be an OK time to test in case of late implant too, eh? Though I am ok with Sunday too. What shall it be then, ladies?

Lets all form a support group and post HPTs here on the decided day :D


----------



## Tmb0047

MellyH said:


> If I don't get my period on April Fool's Day I will go out and buy a test. :lol: I am too scared to think any further than that!

I bow down to you! =D&gt; Your willpower amazes me! I am a weak, weak human being! :dohh:


----------



## Tmb0047

The whole April Fools Day testing kinda had me stressed out. I'm not a superstitious person, but for some reason I wasn't sure I could handle a BFP or a BFN on April Fools!

Okay, we are up to 3! Lets keep each other strong ladies! 

tmb0047
mom2sam
molgold

Testing on March 31st :)


----------



## MellyH

I think if you guys hold out until March 31st you should be happy with that, and certainly avoid testing on April 1st if it makes you superstitious!

Oooooh those little niggly pains down on the left are getting a bit more insistent!


----------



## Mom2sam

Yes MolGold Monday it is! Melly hope Af wont come & i'l b testing frm 9dp0 til 11dpo anyway as stil early for me. We will get at least 1 bfp if not more between us all i'm hope we all get thm & jump to pregnancy boards tgethr. Is it just me or is anyone nervous to test nw x


----------



## Mom2sam

Melly i bow down to u too! I thnk i proved t myself last cycle hw weak i am by sneaking a test in at 7dpo lol altho i knew no chance of it evn having implanted yet! X

So i'v just read about hw laughing is good for u in so many ways & surprise surprise implantation being one of thm! They advised to laugh ur way through the 2ww. Hmm thnk il skip that one unless i find something funny x


----------



## MellyH

I'm absolutely nervous to test!! That's one of the reasons I want to wait until I have to. :lol:


----------



## Mom2sam

I completely get why ur waiting nw as of today i'm also feeling a little nervous. I kp thnkng shall i just kp the excitement of nt knowing a little longer i kp telling myself it's a BFN i'l b ok as only second cycle trying but iv bloody wrked hard ths month with all the bedding & obsessing ovr opks & counting dwn i will feel slightly bummed bout doing it all over again. But then i reassure myself a baby is for life & if it means waiting a little longer its worth it n i feel bettr again. I thnk i'm jus crazy ha x


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Do you lot not think about tryin soy isoflavones? I'm on my first cycle trying them and it helped me a lot this month it's the first month I knew for defo wen I ovulated lol I don't know if I'm nervous or excited to test lol not decided if I'm testin on 30th or 31st or no doubt both haha


----------



## Mom2sam

I hvnt actually tried thm myself so i couldn't say but just wanted t say good luck for wen u test hun & hoping uv caught it ths cycle, kp us updated x


----------



## sirouseman

How's everyone doing this morning? Made it to 11 dpo.. no spotting yet. No cramps yet either. Woke up sweating from a real crazy vivid dream.. very rare thing for me. I don't feel pregnant at all though so the only hope I have is my incredible lookong chart with what looks to be distinct and huge imp dip 7 dpo.


----------



## Tmb0047

sirouseman said:


> How's everyone doing this morning? Made it to 11 dpo.. no spotting yet. No cramps yet either. Woke up sweating from a real crazy vivid dream.. very rare thing for me. I don't feel pregnant at all though so the only hope I have is my incredible lookong chart with what looks to be distinct and huge imp dip 7 dpo.

Post your chart, post your chart! I love looking at charts :)


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Tmb0047 said:


> sirouseman said:
> 
> 
> How's everyone doing this morning? Made it to 11 dpo.. no spotting yet. No cramps yet either. Woke up sweating from a real crazy vivid dream.. very rare thing for me. I don't feel pregnant at all though so the only hope I have is my incredible lookong chart with what looks to be distinct and huge imp dip 7 dpo.
> 
> Post your chart, post your chart! I love looking at charts :)Click to expand...

Me too post it so we can see hehe 

Thanks for the good luck iv not felt to bad today although last couple of nights iv been havin weird dreams and im not usually a dreamer


----------



## Mom2sam

sirouseman said:


> How's everyone doing this morning? Made it to 11 dpo.. no spotting yet. No cramps yet either. Woke up sweating from a real crazy vivid dream.. very rare thing for me. I don't feel pregnant at all though so the only hope I have is my incredible lookong chart with what looks to be distinct and huge imp dip 7 dpo.

It's evening here & ok thanks, but today still got headache tho so might hva early night wen i put DS t bed might get t bed myself. Body feels achey too like just before i come dwn with a fever & i feel cold. Weatgers nt bn too good tho today. I dont temp but i hear high temps is good? 11dpo wow & u hvnt tested? I'm bad influence sorry lol


----------



## MellyH

I haven't thought about the soy isoflavones but I've read in other threads about people trying them - what are they for again?


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

They are like Clomid they will make u ovulate earlier or even kick Start ovulation and make ur eggs stronger I took them CD 3-7


----------



## MellyH

Ah okay, so you would take them if you didn't think you were ovulating or if you were ovulating late in your cycle? I'm only two cycles in but both time I seemed to clearly ovulate around CD13/14 so I think I'm good for now! Hard to say anything about egg quality at this point though.


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Yep ppl also say if u take earlier on ul produce more eggs , this cycle I ovulated late, CD 20 so I'm hoping it will fetch it forward a bit, my systems messed up wen I came off the pill never knew wen to expect af it's only last 2 or 3 month it's always come on 31st or 1st lol


----------



## MolGold

Mom2Sam : I know exactly what you mean - its my 2nd cycle officially but I have recently had the heart to try after a previous loss. And I have worked hard as well. 

I had multiple tests done, needles poked, doctor visits, utrasounds for checking PCOS. Thankfully all was normal.
Then, the follicle scans (6 visits), started taking pre-natals, progesterone, timed BDing, started temping, CM check, Cervix check and made some lifestyle changes, in case. I really want this. Noone can judge how serious you are by the amount of time you have been TTC. I know a lot of ladies have put a lot of heart into it. Hope for our BFPs soon!!

Ok ,rant over :D


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

I say good on you glad everything was normal I can t imagine how horrid it would b to have all your dreams taken away from you. 

I know what u mean about being serious I am the same, let's face it all the tempin and checking for cm, implant bleedin etc shows it we will all be ttc buddies and enjoy the journey together  I use about 3 diff sites to record my data lol


----------



## sirouseman

Tell me if this works girls. Here's my chart from now and last month!! Analyze it for me. Hehe https://FertilityFriend.com/home/427d81

I am way too chicken too test. With my first on a 34 day cycle I did not test till cd 38 or 39 lol of course by then instantly with the first drop of pee I got two very dark lines and I had symptoms galor as soon as my definite missed AF.. not much at all in the 2ww except for nausea that first days of tye conception 24 hrs later, but this second time around I hav a feeling it will be different.


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Worked for me, looking good. My temps have stayed in higher range since o up to now


----------



## Mom2sam

MolGold said:


> Mom2Sam : I know exactly what you mean - its my 2nd cycle officially but I have recently had the heart to try after a previous loss. And I have worked hard as well.
> 
> I had multiple tests done, needles poked, doctor visits, utrasounds for checking PCOS. Thankfully all was normal.
> Then, the follicle scans (6 visits), started taking pre-natals, progesterone, timed BDing, started temping, CM check, Cervix check and made some lifestyle changes, in case. I really want this. Noone can judge how serious you are by the amount of time you have been TTC. I know a lot of ladies have put a lot of heart into it. Hope for our BFPs soon!!
> 
> Ok ,rant over :D

Lets hope all this hard work pays off for us. Nw i feel guilty u'v tried harder! So were both on second cycle trying after a loss here's to hoping we get our rainbows soon! X


----------



## mzhwd

I'm testing on Monday too. I hope this is our month ladies. I'm not going to buy my FRER until Saturday so as long as I can make it passed Sunday Morning I'll be ok. Lol


----------



## sirouseman

I have had some unusual heavy thirst and slight nausea one night at 2 AM and one morning, and a bad headache yesterday, as well as also a lot of breaking out (more than normal), but nothing to make me think I am pregnant still... it is all so subtle or can be brushed off as hormonal typical stuff. My boobs feels the same as usual. I guess maybe it is the calm before the storm or I am not preg at all!? Maybe it will all hit me hard again the day of or after missed AF which is coming soon!!


----------



## Mom2sam

mzhwd said:


> I'm testing on Monday too. I hope this is our month ladies. I'm not going to buy my FRER until Saturday so as long as I can make it passed Sunday Morning I'll be ok. Lol

Yay i'm excited we hav more ladies joining the big Monday test! Hw many dpo wil u be Monday? Good luck hun & i'm also going to wait til Sunday to buy me frer or else i'l prob use thm on 7dpo lolz!


----------



## MolGold

Sorry again for the rant girls :D and Thanks for being there! 
Mom2Sam - We have all worked equally hard and prayed harder.. Here's to our BFPs!!
:dust:


----------



## Mom2sam

sirouseman said:


> I have had some unusual heavy thirst and slight nausea one night at 2 AM and one morning, and a bad headache yesterday, as well as also a lot of vreaking out (more than normal), but nothing to make me think I am pregnant still... it is all so subtle or can be brushed off as hormonal typical stuff. My boobs feels the same as usual. I guess maybe it ia the calm before the storm or I am not preg at all!? Maybe it will all hit me hard again tue day of or after missed AF which is coming soon!!

I thnk ur high temps are symptom enough at ths point so hopefully AF wont cone & u'l get a lovely surprise on Tuesday! X


----------



## sirouseman

Thanks mom2sam! I am dying in suspense!! This morning I thought there would probably be spotting as a precursor to AF expected to be here by no later than 13 DPO. Biting my nails at 11 dpo right now. Trying to take my mind off thinking about AF and thinking every slight cramp is AF!! What a crazy April Fools this may turn out to be rofl! And this time I told myself I will have this baby's gender be held as a surprise if I end up with my bfp.


----------



## Tmb0047

sirouseman said:


> Tell me if this works girls. Here's my chart from now and last month!! Analyze it for me. Hehe https://FertilityFriend.com/home/427d81
> 
> I am way too chicken too test. With my first on a 34 day cycle I did not test till cd 38 or 39 lol of course by then instantly with the first drop of pee I got two very dark lines and I had symptoms galor as soon as my definite missed AF.. not much at all in the 2ww except for nausea that first days of tye conception 24 hrs later, but this second time around I hav a feeling it will be different.

Your chart is BEAUTIFUL! I would have tested by now! lol... GL to you!!!!


----------



## Mom2sam

MolGold said:


> Sorry again for the rant girls :D and Thanks for being there!
> Mom2Sam - We have all worked equally hard and prayed harder.. Here's to our BFPs!!
> :dust:

Aww that's wat were all here for to kp eachother going & rant to eachother as i'm sure if we didn't hv eachother i onw i'd b going mad! I hvnt evn told family i'm ttc never mind discussing cm & opks & bding routine with thm! Nice t hva place & lovely ladies we can discuss this with. Cant wait til next week nw!! I too wana see lots of bfp here even if mine isn't one of thm i'l b equally happy for everyone else x


----------



## Tmb0047

So it seems that all of you will be tested earlier than me on Monday :( I'm on Canada Central time which puts me quite a few hours behind a lot of you....


----------



## Mom2sam

sirouseman said:


> Tell me if this works girls. Here's my chart from now and last month!! Analyze it for me. Hehe https://FertilityFriend.com/home/427d81
> 
> I am way too chicken too test. With my first on a 34 day cycle I did not test till cd 38 or 39 lol of course by then instantly with the first drop of pee I got two very dark lines and I had symptoms galor as soon as my definite missed AF.. not much at all in the 2ww except for nausea that first days of tye conception 24 hrs later, but this second time around I hav a feeling it will be different.

Dont b chicken hun pluck up courage & pee! I bet u see a positive! Oh man i am bad influence haha if we were all living together i'd hv all urs pees lined up & be sticking hpts in thm for u!! :happydance:


----------



## Mom2sam

Tmb0047 said:


> So it seems that all of you will be tested earlier than me on Monday :( I'm on Canada Central time which puts me quite a few hours behind a lot of you....

Whats the time difference x


----------



## Tmb0047

2:45pm here right now...


----------



## Mom2sam

7.40pm here in Uk so 5 hrs difference i plan on testing with fmu on Morning so around 7am wen i get up t get DS ready for school. Or might save the fmu & dip the test once i get bk from dropping DS to school & DH t wrk etc x


----------



## Mom2sam

sirouseman said:


> Thanks mom2sam! I am dying in suspense!! This morning I thought there would probably be spotting as a precursor to AF expected to be here by no later than 13 DPO. Biting my nails at 11 dpo right now. Trying to take my mind off thinking about AF and thinking every slight cramp is AF!! What a crazy April Fools this may turn out to be rofl! And this time I told myself I will have this baby's gender be held as a surprise if I end up with my bfp.

2 more days eeek! I say high temps, plus No spotting plus cramps is all pointing to 1 thing- BFP!! Cant wait to see ur test nw x

I noticed my cramps were worse before a bfp than pre AF x


----------



## MellyH

Well I will freely admit to not having tried very hard yet. Started last month, I'm not temping, but I am excited! And incredibly clucky! :lol:

sirouseman, your chart looks great!

I am in PDT time ;)


----------



## michmash

I'd like to join the group. My AF is due on the 1st of April and I hope Aunt flo chickens out and doesn't show up at all!

So far my 'symptoms' look promising but I just don't want to get my hopes up so I'm trying to just wait till the 31st to test.. My cycles vary from 27 to 31 CD so I'm waiting the longest I could and will be testing on CD29.
Though this tww is getting a toll on me and don't know if I'll make it till then! :haha:
I also kinda made up my mind that i am actually preggo since I got pregnant within our first month of trying with my first and was hoping it will be the same this time.. so I will be pretty devastated if I got a BFN.. grrr I hate myself!


----------



## sirouseman

I thought implantation dips were a rare thing and I never had one with my first and only pregnancy... I am going to frame this chart if it ends up bfp. It is nicer than my chart with my first pregnancy which mainly only had flat line temps of 97.7-97.9 the whole tww and no dips. I just remeber being consisently very creamy cf and mild/dull cramps... then on the day I expected AF or the day after, I suddenly felt weird as heck ... like anxiety/panic attack/ smells bothering me, no appetite for anything except for salty lays potato chips lol. I am breaking out a lot for no apparent reason that I can conclude to... so maybe this might end up a girl I bet cause the chart is so different looking and I am breaking out and gained like 1-2 lbs lol. They say boys never steal their mother's beauty but girl pregnancies wreak havoc lol. I think my chart looks triphasic but seriously I have had similar looking charts and dips for no reason just because it was a cold morning, so I am still doubting and being very cautiously optimistic

Mom2sam and Tmb, you two are so funny about the time zone diffrence and testing lol


----------



## Diddy2013

Lots going on around here today, just took a bit to catch up!!! I don't have any symptoms but twinges...and twinges happen regardless.... 7dpo...feeling pretty good at the moment....just waiting!


----------



## mzhwd

Monday I will be 13dpo. I'm glad some of us are testing on the exact day even if we are a few hours apart. :winkwink:


----------



## SadakoS

I have some brown tinged cm this morning (10dpo) which is usually the start of af, so i'm guessing thats me out :cry:


----------



## sirouseman

So sorry sadakao... how long have you been trying? I know how heartbreaking it can be. It seems to be more painfully depressing each time... but I know we are all bound to reach our goal as long as we keep aiming for the target.


----------



## Diddy2013

Morning to all. Officially 8dpo over here...no symptoms....but I had a dream I tested positive this cycle. (Feels like I'm setting myself up for a let down), but my temps are still up and this morning is highest it's been. What about everyone else, anyone cave and test?

I've been thinking about taking opk as a science experiment...see what it looks like whether af shows or positive hpt..


----------



## Mom2sam

Morning ladies Only 5dpo here so cant even cave in yet lol had dream last night that my freind had a baby but she hs been sterilised so doesn't plan on hvn any kids she done hvn her kids & thr all grown up nw. Also woke up with a cold today & dull ache in abdomen. Now i'm getting cramps like pre AF type but only 5dpo so hoping it means something x


----------



## Mom2sam

Diddy2013 said:


> Morning to all. Officially 8dpo over here...no symptoms....but I had a dream I tested positive this cycle. (Feels like I'm setting myself up fora not down), but my temps are still up and this morning is highest it's been. What about everyone else, anyone cave and test?
> 
> I've been thinking about taking opk as a science experiment...see what it looks like whether af shows or positive hpt..

Ooh lets hope that dream comes true! X


----------



## Mom2sam

SadakoS said:


> I have some brown tinged cm this morning (10dpo) which is usually the start of af, so i'm guessing thats me out :cry:

I'm sorry altho implantation can happen anywhere from 6-12 dpo i thnk do u normally hv spotting? X


----------



## SadakoS

I've been off the pill for about 8 months but only had about 4 full cycles in that time. And yeah, i usually spot from about 10dpo. I've just ordered fertilaid to try, has anyone used it before? I currently use vitex and vitamin b complex


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Hoping I'm not out this cycle as well, 8dpo and my temps gone down almost 0.20 degrees :( still never know could be implantation dip lol


----------



## Mom2sam

Oh sorry sadakp hoping u get it next cycle. Not tried fertilaid is it to regulate cycles? 

Mummy-smurf at 8dpo implantation sounds about right fx crossed for u 

Afm 5dpo today & getting cramps like the ones u'd get just before af hope it's not but got 8/9 days til af due i dunno x


----------



## Mom2sam

How's everyone doing today? Ladies hw ya'l feeling any symptoms. I swore i wouldn't look too much into all ths symptom spotting ths cycle but it's started again. Tried to ignore it but the cramping still thr just that dull ache crampiness u get wen af arrives. Also dwn below (tmi) felt a sharp pain n it's on & off like wen af is on full force?? i really hope ths means somethng as my cramping etc only starts once af does & ths other pain dwn below. Anyone notice any cramping? X


----------



## Tmb0047

Good morning everyone (or afternoon!) :)

mom2sam - not much new with me. 6DPO and not much to report. I'm a little irritable and (TMI) I have so much creamy CM!

mommy_smurf - try not to let one temp drive you nuts. A number of things could cause a dip. It very well could be implantation!


----------



## Tmb0047

SadakoS said:


> I have some brown tinged cm this morning (10dpo) which is usually the start of af, so i'm guessing thats me out :cry:

Just realized how long your cycles are! I feel ya! I tried vitex out in December/January/February but ended up stopping it prior to this cycle as it would have interfered with my femara. I'm not sure if it was helping me or not....it made my skin horrendous! And I spotted for 11 days shortly after starting it....I probably quit to soon to give it a real shot at working so I can't say anything bad or good about it. I hope it helps you :)


----------



## Tmb0047

We leave on our family trip (to visit family) tomorrow. I plan to leave my thermometer behind...It will be hard, but I think it will help me to not stress out. Also, we are spending the Friday at the MIL and the Sat nigh at the SIL....I plan to leave my tests packed away in the truck so I wont be tempted to use them either morning. I'm thinking I will succeed with waiting until Monday :)


----------



## Diddy2013

MellyH said:


> Hoping that my period doesn't play an April Fool's joke on me!
> 
> 2DPO today. WOOOOO. This TWW is going much slower than last month! Maybe because I'm away on travel and don't have my husband to distract me. I don't know!
> 
> Anyway I'm still in the April testers thread but I wanted to hang out with some Bumpers in the TWW. :thumbup:

Melly how's your wait going?!?


----------



## Mom2sam

Tmb0047 said:


> We leave on our family trip (to visit family) tomorrow. I plan to leave my thermometer behind...It will be hard, but I think it will help me to not stress out. Also, we are spending the Friday at the MIL and the Sat nigh at the SIL....I plan to leave my tests packed away in the truck so I wont be tempted to use them either morning. I'm thinking I will succeed with waiting until Monday :)

Lol u sure u can trust urself with those tests? Lol i knw i wouldn't b able to trust myself that's why not buying my frer til Sunday evening. Hav a nice time away & make sure to update ur results on Monday good luck x


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Not much for me in symptoms today I didn't even dream last night but I felt something not painful or anything just felt weird dull pain down below lol 4 days til test as long as af don't show her face on Monday hehe


----------



## Mom2sam

Hope af stays away from u mummy-smurf.. 3 more days ladies! Eeeek ths is getting exciting & nerve wrecking! X


----------



## jennylynn1234

So I am expected to get my period April 5th, but I am hoping and praying this month is the month I with get a Positive test! I feel as though I get so anxious and start thinking everything is a symptom. I have had a cough the last few days, and always wake up hungry no matter if I eat a big meal for dinner or not. Also I have been urinating alot, at first I just thought it was because I was drinking so much water which contributes to it I am sure but at I only do that in the morning but if I take a sip of water before bed I have been having to get up and use the bathroom and I never have to get up in the middle of the night. Had slight back pain. Have been constipated the last few days. Also I have noticed that I have had a slight discharge this morning. It is mostly watery leaving a wet spot and then a little strechy material like you get when you are ovulating but I have already ovulated this month. Hope I can join you all in the journey and get a positive result!


----------



## Tmb0047

Welcome, Jenny! I am 6DPO :)

Mom2sam - I bought them at the beginning of my cycle. I have a few cheapies but I will definitely safe my FRER for Monday....and I'm leaving the cheapies at home so I won't have the temptation.


----------



## Mom2sam

Welcome Jenny sure u can join us & lets hope all those symptoms prove towards a bfp for you! Wen are u planning on testing? I am also 5dpo so a little behind everyone else on here i thnk but a few of us are all testing tgether on Monday i'l b 9dpo then x


----------



## Mom2sam

Tmb that reminds i hv few ic left from last cycle hehe i better just kp thm lockd away x


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Thanks me too I decided il join u all and wait til Monday to test il be 12dpo by then with af due day after at latest so should surely show by then this is of course as long as my lp hasn't got longer or anything I don't know wen I ovulated last 6 cycles to know if the soy brought it forward or not. Time will tell


----------



## sirouseman

Still breaking out real bad on my face and had another vivid dream last night.. 2nd in a row. I am 12 dpo now. Cf is still creamy but I stopped temping 2 days ago. AF could still show up within 2 days and be considered on time... I don't want to get my hopes up to high :/ This is usually the point I get soo crushed.


----------



## sirouseman

Not yet a single speck of spotting yet, not even a needle pin point size speck which is a good sign though. Trying really hard to keep my mind off any cramping to think of as AF coming. This is the farthest I have got woth this success in all my tww's so far and best looking chart in my life... seriously so I don't know. It's all up in the air!


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Hopefully it's a good sign for you


----------



## 2moms2be

sirouseman said:


> Not yet a single speck of spotting yet, not even a needle pin point size speck which is a good sign though. Trying really hard to keep my mind off any cramping to think of as AF coming. This is the farthest I have got woth this success in all my tww's so far and best looking chart in my life... seriously so I don't know. It's all up in the air!

I'm crossing my fingers for you... this sounds promising :thumbup:


----------



## Mom2sam

Mummy smurf thats fab u can test with the rest of us. 

Siriousman no spotting is usually a good sign for me! & dont worry about af type cramps i just read early pregnancy symptoms are so similar to pre af so doesn't mean anything. X


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Mom2sam said:


> Mummy smurf thats fab u can test with the rest of us.
> 
> Siriousman no spotting is usually a good sign for me! & dont worry about af type cramps i just read early pregnancy symptoms are so similar to pre af so doesn't mean anything. X

Mom2sam - Yes I just can't decide if to use my last frer to accommodate for the 1-2days soy May or may not have added

Iv never spotted in my life, wen I conceived my 1st there was no signs at all just I count hold off any longer than af due day lol got my faint positive day af was due although I wasn't temping etc back then the only thing I did was tack af hehe


----------



## Mom2sam

Mummy smurf do u have any ic? I normally start with those & if i see anything then i switch to frer altho hate those ic so just going t test with a frer on Monday x


----------



## sirouseman

I wish I could just sleep thru this next 2-3 days and really wake up pregnant! Sorta like bypass AF!


----------



## sirouseman

Before I even plan to go buy an hpt from the store I will start temping again and see if I am still in the 98's between 14-16 dpo. I don't like to test if I have any doubts! Especially being the tests cost over $20 these days for the good ones. Yesterday, my significant other was frying leftover steak on the stove and I seriously and to run and try to escape the smell. It was so overpowering. I told him to turn on the stove fan to suck up all the smoke and ventilate the room. I felt like I was suffocating, but I have had similat avwrsions when I am close to AF or around time of ovulation my smell and taste is slightly heightened... but woth pregnancy I become a bloodhound dog.


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Mom2sam said:


> Mummy smurf do u have any ic? I normally start with those & if i see anything then i switch to frer altho hate those ic so just going t test with a frer on Monday x

 Good question.. Iv seen people mention Ic a few times and wandered what it is? I know it's obviously a test lol but what's it called


----------



## Mom2sam

Ic are internet cheapies. The really cheap strip ones lol x


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Ah yes i have lots of them lol :blush: when we first started TTC i felt need to test lots haha so i still have a good 30 of them  i was just thinking one of them wouldnt show positive if af is coming late?


----------



## Diddy2013

I am excited for the test dates around the corner. I think I am convinced I will do a test at 10dpo which is Saturday. If it is negative I will wait until April 2 to follow up. I have a doctor appointment follow up on the 3rd, to see how things are going. 

If I am pregnant I can say things are going awesomely!!!! Few short hours away.

I figured I would want to test more today because the last time I had a bfp, I randomly tested 8dpo and got a faint positive. I've been doing pretty good!!!!


----------



## Tmb0047

Good for you, diddy! I'm kind of glad you are testing on Saturday....I will live veraciously through you to avoid testing myself!


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Hmm how weird, just now I felt like I really needed the toilette it felt like I had a water infection or something, iv had them In past and know they are painful wen u go so it's not a water infection. But then wen I looked at my knickers there's a small wet patch and I couldn't work out what it is. Iv had pms pains on and off lasting say 10-15 min it's very odd I feel wet right now lol sorry for tmi it does look like blood but wen I wiped there was no sign of any blood. What do you all think?


----------



## Diddy2013

Tmb0047 said:


> Good for you, diddy! I'm kind of glad you are testing on Saturday....I will live veraciously through you to avoid testing myself!

Lol I hope I don't let you down then. I have no symptoms though...and my twinges sort of died off....up in the air!


----------



## Mom2sam

Diddy2013 said:


> I am excited for the test dates around the corner. I think I am convinced I will do a test at 10dpo which is Saturday. If it is negative I will wait until April 2 to follow up. I have a doctor appointment follow up on the 3rd, to see how things are going.
> 
> If I am pregnant I can say things are going awesomely!!!! Few short hours away.
> 
> I figured I would want to test more today because the last time I had a bfp, I randomly tested 8dpo and got a faint positive. I've been doing pretty good!!!!

Good luck Diddy hope u see a bfp Saturday i dont thnk i'd b able t hold out much longer than 9/10dpo myself x


----------



## Mom2sam

sirouseman said:


> Before I even plan to go buy an hpt from the store I will start temping again and see if I am still in the 98's between 14-16 dpo. I don't like to test if I have any doubts! Especially being the tests cost over $20 these days for the good ones. Yesterday, my significant other was frying leftover steak on the stove and I seriously and to run and try to escape the smell. It was so overpowering. I told him to turn on the stove fan to suck up all the smoke and ventilate the room. I felt like I was suffocating, but I have had similat avwrsions when I am close to AF or around time of ovulation my smell and taste is slightly heightened... but woth pregnancy I become a bloodhound dog.

That could surely be pointing towards pregnancy hoping ur temps stay up! X


----------



## Mom2sam

mummy_smurf2b said:


> Hmm how weird, just now I felt like I really needed the toilette it felt like I had a water infection or something, iv had them In past and know they are painful wen u go so it's not a water infection. But then wen I looked at my knickers there's a small wet patch and I couldn't work out what it is. Iv had pms pains on and off lasting say 10-15 min it's very odd I feel wet right now lol sorry for tmi it does look like blood but wen I wiped there was no sign of any blood. What do you all think?

I'v had same tday even chkd underwear at a couple points & small wet patch i dunno runny cm? My cramps hv worn off tho. I hope it isnt af for us as too early i'm only 5dpo maybe just extra cm & hoping that means pregnancy & not AF for us x


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Mom2sam said:


> mummy_smurf2b said:
> 
> 
> Hmm how weird, just now I felt like I really needed the toilette it felt like I had a water infection or something, iv had them In past and know they are painful wen u go so it's not a water infection. But then wen I looked at my knickers there's a small wet patch and I couldn't work out what it is. Iv had pms pains on and off lasting say 10-15 min it's very odd I feel wet right now lol sorry for tmi it does look like blood but wen I wiped there was no sign of any blood. What do you all think?
> 
> I'v had same tday even chkd underwear at a couple points & small wet patch i dunno runny cm? My cramps hv worn off tho. I hope it isnt af for us as too early i'm only 5dpo maybe just extra cm & hoping that means pregnancy & not AF for us xClick to expand...

I'm 8dpo will be 9 tomorrow so af will be due for me in 3-4days once I'm 9dpo I hope I don't see any more tomorrow lol I'm thinking surely if my dip today was implantation then my temp should go up tomorrow morning or could it still go up even if af is coming that day?


----------



## mzhwd

OMG I am so glad tomorrow is Friday. Today at 10dpo I haven't had a lot of cramps. Idk why and if that's a good thing or not.

Diddy2013 I like tempting expectinge end too it helps me know if AF is rearing up. Well at least for the most part lol. 

So I've had steady tempt increase since OD for the most part. It's sort of weird. I want to see what it's going to be in the morning. For some reason I'm expecting a dip.


----------



## mzhwd

Mummy_smurf2be your chart looks great. It looks like you have a implantation dip. I bet you should get a bfp 3 days after implantation. :thumbup:


----------



## MellyH

9DPO has been totally boring here! I have watery CM but nothing to write home about.


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

mzhwd said:


> OMG I am so glad tomorrow is Friday. Today at 10dpo I haven't had a lot of cramps. Idk why and if that's a good thing or not.
> 
> Diddy2013 I like tempting expectinge end too it helps me know if AF is rearing up. Well at least for the most part lol.
> 
> So I've had steady tempt increase since OD for the most part. It's sort of weird. I want to see what it's going to be in the morning. For some reason I'm expecting a dip.

Here's hoping the morning comes quick I'm looking forward to temping in the morn, 7am on the dot haha.

Thanks I hope it is would be wonderfull, it's most annoyin right now I'm feeling so positive about it and know I can't know for at least 3days grr I want to test haha


----------



## mzhwd

I'm so freaking tired. I had such a long day at work, but at least it helped me keep my mind off of this FEW. How did you get your chart on there?


----------



## sirouseman

I'm really biting my nails over here... I feel like any moment AF will just surprise me out of nowhere. Usually it always comes first thing in the AM and I notice the spotting after doing my business in the toilet. So, tomorrow it might be here possibly... but who knows. I feel like I have on/off cramps throughout the day, but they are fairly moderate... not the sharp pain of AF cramping. I am seriously going to be sooo sad if this isn't it this time. SO wants to give TTC#2 a bit of a break after next month and will be off traveling :( I am starting to feel helpless if this doesn't happen and losing the hope... I would assume in my healthy state and solid cycles od 29-34 days and O usually cd 16-20 I could nail this rather quickly in less than 6 monyhs but it has been taking awhile... the timing hasn't been good or just haven't laid down lonf enough afterwards? I don't know. I just keep taking my maca supplements because they have helped me so much in the past and now, stabalizing everything. 13 dpo tomorrow!!!!


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

mzhwd said:


> I'm so freaking tired. I had such a long day at work, but at least it helped me keep my mind off of this FEW. How did you get your chart on there?

 If you go on FF and click where it says sharing at top, then if you haven't already done it then click setup under charting home page. Once set up click to view it then click the share tab and paste the chart thumbnail BBC code into a post or ur signature on here.


----------



## sirouseman

I am definitely not touching my thermometer for another few days because.I fear if I temp tomorrow I might see a low temp out of range of my 98.3's amd be super bummed thinking AF is on the way... right now by abandoning the thermometer since 9/10 dpo it takes stress off me and leaves me with some hope.


----------



## MellyH

Less stress is great, SM!


----------



## mzhwd

I know the feeling. But don't give up hope; it'll happen. I felt the same way earlier today to. I just feel like I should have some sort of symptoms by now, but nothing. DH and I are going to try again for 2 months if this isn't our month and then it's to the Doctor.


----------



## sirouseman

Mommy smurf.. here's my chart.. I am 13 dpo tomorrow of usually 12/13 dpo cycle! Ahh! So close it's getting!https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/427d81/thumb.png I barely have any symptoms which I would think stand out as either AF or pregnancy. It's so strange. Does this look triphasic? I don't even know if this is a legit 7 dpo imp dip or what?! Guess I will never know until AF comes or not!!!


----------



## mzhwd

mummy_smurf2b said:


> [inputs UOTE=mzhwd;32152303]I'm so freaking tired. I had such a long day at work, but at least it helped me keep my mind off of this FEW. How did you get your chart on there?

 If you go on FF and click where it says sharing at top, then if you haven't already done it then click setup under charting home page. Once set up click to view it then click the share tab and paste the chart thumbnail BBC code into a post or ur signature on here. [/QUOTE]


Ok cool. Thanks.

I just noticed my SMART PHONE inputs the words that it predicts I should've been typing lol :dohh: please excuse all typos.


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

mzhwd said:


> mummy_smurf2b said:
> 
> 
> [inputs UOTE=mzhwd;32152303]I'm so freaking tired. I had such a long day at work, but at least it helped me keep my mind off of this FEW. How did you get your chart on there?
> 
> If you go on FF and click where it says sharing at top, then if you haven't already done it then click setup under charting home page. Once set up click to view it then click the share tab and paste the chart thumbnail BBC code into a post or ur signature on here.Click to expand...


Ok cool. Thanks.

I just noticed my SMART PHONE inputs the words that it predicts I should've been typing lol :dohh: please excuse all typos.[/QUOTE]

Lol mine does that it's so annoying even more so wen I type some words it decides to put a gap in it most annoying. Your chart looks very hopefull, are you testing Monday or before. 

I was just wandering to myself about the tests... Say you have a 10mlui test and wen u test it's a very faint positive does that mean u have more than the 5mlui that's normal but not quite the 10mlui the test is checking for. If so then why is it you have to wait 2-3days for a positive since hcg is said to double every 24hours. Maybe I'm missing something, or they just say 2-3 to be sure or does it take so many hours before it sends the message to your body saying hey I'm pregnant so produce more hormones lol. Ok so now I make myself look daft haha.


----------



## sirouseman

Mzhwd, how many dpo are you? Your chart looks real good to me!


----------



## mzhwd

I don't quite understand the HCG stuff either. I think they just try to play it safe and give a general around about time frame lol

SM, your chart looks pretty good. Apparently on average the egg doesn't arrive in the uterus until 5dpo. I hope you get your bfp. 

I don't really know what to think of my chart. But I know that we BD all the right days. After I let my GYNO see my charts she highlighted all the days that we should BD either every other day or daily and it came out to be 9 days thats a lot of BD lol, but I guess next month that's where we'll be if necessary.


----------



## mzhwd

sirouseman said:


> Mzhwd, how many dpo are you? Your chart looks real good to me!

I'm 10dpo. Hopefully it's a BFP.


----------



## MellyH

I think that if you see a faint positive then your HCG must already be more than 10? If the test registers at 10? I don't know!


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

mzhwd said:


> I don't quite understand the HCG stuff either. I think they just try to play it safe and give a general around about time frame lol
> 
> SM, your chart looks pretty good. Apparently on average the egg doesn't arrive in the uterus until 5dpo. I hope you get your bfp.
> 
> I don't really know what to think of my chart. But I know that we BD all the right days. After I let my GYNO see my charts she highlighted all the days that we should BD either every other day or daily and it came out to be 9 days thats a lot of BD lol, but I guess next month that's where we'll be if necessary.

Glad it's not just me that has no idea then lol. Me n oh actually only bd twice this cycle which turned out to be greatish timing, well I ovulated on 19th n the last time was 17th so not to bad hehe, I hope we all get our bfp this month . Ff says I'd be due 10th December if I do


----------



## mzhwd

mummy_smurf2b said:


> mzhwd said:
> 
> 
> I don't quite understand the HCG stuff either. I think they just try to play it safe and give a general around about time frame lol
> 
> SM, your chart looks pretty good. Apparently on average the egg doesn't arrive in the uterus until 5dpo. I hope you get your bfp.
> 
> I don't really know what to think of my chart. But I know that we BD all the right days. After I let my GYNO see my charts she highlighted all the days that we should BD either every other day or daily and it came out to be 9 days thats a lot of BD lol, but I guess next month that's where we'll be if necessary.
> 
> Glad it's not just me that has no idea then lol. Me n oh actually only bd twice this cycle which turned out to be greatish timing, well I ovulated on 19th n the last time was 17th so not to bad hehe, I hope we all get our bfp this month . Ff says I'd be due 10th December if I doClick to expand...

That's funny...12/10/14 would be my date too. Hopefully we'll be bump buddies. 

MellyH

I believe you are right.....that you would have to have at least the minimum amount of HCG that the test picks up. But honestly the more I think I know about this and my cycles in general something and makes me second guess. Smh


----------



## Stellae

I just read a super interesting study on the correlation between what dpo omplantation occurs and the success of a pregnancy to go past 6 weeks. I'm not going into detail for fear everyone will start overthinking could-be implantation dips on their charts, but the study is here if anyone wants to read it!

https://www.unc.edu/news/archives/jun99/wilcox2.htm


Meanwhile my stomach feels kinda gross, but that might just be because we are living frugally but still spending more than my husband makes and I have no way of making money until June, our savings are steadily dwindling, and my husband has to take the most important test of his life in a few months, which will decide of we will be able to pay back his student loans or not!! ...and I might be pregnant!!

Curse you "throw caution to the wind" mentality! You can't really call it an "accident" if you very well knew what you were getting into lol!


----------



## sirouseman

I will check back in the morning to see how everyone is doing... updates tomorrow girls!! I have done internal checks of cf 12 dpo and still no spotting, so this is real good for me I think?! Til tomorrow...


----------



## Diddy2013

My understanding...Your body only produces hcg if implantation has occurred. Implantation is what starts making the hormone. When you get even a faint line you consider it positive. (I had a friend who did not realize this she took a handful of tests when her period was late...thought negative. I never saw her tests and sent her a picture of my positives....she had positive tests for a while and didn't know)

That being said, if your like me and test before your missed period you can catch it sooner. Lol tests today are really sensitive. With my pregnancy that ended in MC my dr office tried to rationalize at first I ovulated several days later than what I thought. It wasn't possible, they thought measured small for the dpo I was and pushed it back four days, next time pushed it back three days. I told them there is no way I picked up a positive at like 2dpo. Obviously it was because it wasn't progressing.

Also run the risk of detecting and early mc, where if you had waited till after your missed period you may not of known. And faintness of lines depends on how much hcg in system and how dilute your urine is. Apparently tests today go to mich lower levels.

As for me I will probably test tomorrow! It's only a day away!


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Not much for me to report yet today, no sign of any more blood lol and my tempurature only went up a little today so not sure if it would still be classed as implantation dip.


----------



## Mom2sam

sirouseman said:


> I'm really biting my nails over here... I feel like any moment AF will just surprise me out of nowhere. Usually it always comes first thing in the AM and I notice the spotting after doing my business in the toilet. So, tomorrow it might be here possibly... but who knows. I feel like I have on/off cramps throughout the day, but they are fairly moderate... not the sharp pain of AF cramping. I am seriously going to be sooo sad if this isn't it this time. SO wants to give TTC#2 a bit of a break after next month and will be off traveling :( I am starting to feel helpless if this doesn't happen and losing the hope... I would assume in my healthy state and solid cycles od 29-34 days and O usually cd 16-20 I could nail this rather quickly in less than 6 monyhs but it has been taking awhile... the timing hasn't been good or just haven't laid down lonf enough afterwards? I don't know. I just keep taking my maca supplements because they have helped me so much in the past and now, stabalizing everything. 13 dpo tomorrow!!!!

Try not to count urself out just yet & hopefully af wont show x


----------



## Mom2sam

Stellae said:


> I just read a super interesting study on the correlation between what dpo omplantation occurs and the success of a pregnancy to go past 6 weeks. I'm not going into detail for fear everyone will start overthinking could-be implantation dips on their charts, but the study is here if anyone wants to read it!
> 
> https://www.unc.edu/news/archives/jun99/wilcox2.htm
> 
> 
> Meanwhile my stomach feels kinda gross, but that might just be because we are living frugally but still spending more than my husband makes and I have no way of making money until June, our savings are steadily dwindling, and my husband has to take the most important test of his life in a few months, which will decide of we will be able to pay back his student loans or not!! ...and I might be pregnant!!
> 
> Curse you "throw caution to the wind" mentality! You can't really call it an "accident" if you very well knew what you were getting into lol!

That is interesting thnx, fx everything works out for u x


----------



## Mom2sam

6dpo & not much happening here ofcourse lol waiting waiting til i'm at least 8dpo before i start going all crazy. My sis just had her 12 week scan yesterday & just sent me her scan pic awww she only just tested 2 months ago times flying she still waiting for me to join her we had decided to try togethr but she conceived first cycle & im onto second i started trying 2 weeks aftr she found out. hoping to join her soon! X


----------



## Mom2sam

Melly u didn't come on yesterday i was thnkng wat if she caved in & has gt her bfp lol ur already 10dpo getting close to finding out nw x


----------



## Mom2sam

All ths hcg business confuses me too. I'v never bought or tried the 10mlu tests has anyone tried thm & are thy reliable? Also does anyone knw the sensitivity for frer tests? X


----------



## Diddy2013

I use wondofos which are 25 and frers are supposed to be 25 too but from what I've seen they actaully go lower than that...of course it depends on your dilution too. Digitalis are 50.


----------



## mzhwd

So I took my temp this AM and what a dip. I'm starting to feel out. I was expecting a dip but not that far. IDK I don't want to get my hopes up. :cry:

Mom2sam

I don't know how sensitive the FRER is. I usually pay 12.00 plus tax at a Wal-Mart here and it's a 3pk....like they give 1 extra or at least that's what the box says


----------



## Mom2sam

Thnx ladies we dont hv a wallmart here but i thnk last cycle i paid £6 somethng for pack of 2 frer at Tesco. I thought the digis were just as sensitive as frer i gt bfp at 9dpo on frer & digi last time i conceived but remember at docs it came bk negative that early & tested positive on thiers 3/4 days later the nurse had said i thnk that thy use 25mLu & frer & digi are more sensitive x


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Let's hope af don't show her face but I have a feelin she will too but we shall see roll on Monday


----------



## Mom2sam

Oops u wer right digi is 50mLu sensitiv x


----------



## kell

Can I join you girls please? 6dpo and will TRY to hold out til 1st April but I can't promise anything :haha:


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Sure you can


----------



## kell

Thanks :) good luck ladies, fxd for you all x


----------



## Diddy2013

I feel like I am in too good of mood to be pregnant lol


----------



## Tmb0047

Welcome Kell! Are you really working on number 6! Wowzers! Youre a brave woman!

Diddy - I feel like I'm far to miserable to be pregnant! lol

7DPO and not much to report. Busy cleaning and packing...we head out this afternoon :)

Hi :wave: everyone!


----------



## Stellae

I think I'm out. I have either food poisoning or the stomach flu and have had a very traumatic morning lol, so I don't think anything's going to stick.


----------



## Tmb0047

Stellae said:


> I think I'm out. I have either food poisoning or the stomach flu and have had a very traumatic morning lol, so I don't think anything's going to stick.

Oh no, I hope you feel better soon. If you are pregnant, I wouldn't worry about this ruining things....It's amazing what I pregnancy can endure! Look how traumatic morning sickness can be!


----------



## MellyH

Stellae, my stomach would be in knots as well!! I hope you're feeling better soon, and good luck to your husband!!

Mom2sam - it's been busy lately and you guys talk too fast! :lol: I snuck my head in but didn't post much. 10DPO here! Four days to go...

Welcome kell!! We will help you hold out. ;) No false BFNs for us!

Diddy - :lol: Would you expect to be cranky and miserable if you were pregnant?! Maybe you'll be one of those people who glows with happiness the whole time!

Tmb - have fun!


----------



## Diddy2013

MellyH said:


> Stellae, my stomach would be in knots as well!! I hope you're feeling better soon, and good luck to your husband!!
> 
> Mom2sam - it's been busy lately and you guys talk too fast! :lol: I snuck my head in but didn't post much. 10DPO here! Four days to go...
> 
> Welcome kell!! We will help you hold out. ;) No false BFNs for us!
> 
> Diddy - :lol: Would you expect to be cranky and miserable if you were pregnant?! Maybe you'll be one of those people who glows with happiness the whole time!
> 
> Tmb - have fun!

I've got very little to compare to so I don't know. But lots of people talking about feeling emotional and crying at small things, I feel opposite of that lol! Might of helped that I slept soundly last night for the first time during the tww... :)

I just figured id do something crazy by now. Lol


----------



## caz_hills

Hi ladies, I'm due this weekend so am hoping that this is our month! Probably won't test until Tuesday though as I get a bit testing happy so will resist for a while or I will drive OH mad!


----------



## kell

Hey ladies :) thank you! 

I am indeed working on number 6 :haha: I get broody far too easily lol 

I usually cave and test everyday far too early so I will keep popping in here for your help to stop me giving in :haha:


----------



## Stellae

Thanks for the positive thoughts ladies! Tmb that's a good point, I guess I shouldn't rule it out just yet. It isn't over until :witch: shows up!

Kell you are a very brave woman to go for six kids! it's easier with a few in their earlier teens I hope!


----------



## Mom2sam

Welcome Kell glad u could join us. I'm trying so hard not to test & i'm only 6dpo lol! 

Ladies why hv we started counting ourselves out already i think as times getting closer were getting nervous lol no ones out i say temps down or feeling too happy instead of emotional. Were all getting our bfp one way or another! N hopefully ths month... Erm i thnk i'm more nervous than anyone lol dH kps saying wen r u testing i said end of next week hate hm asking everyday i knw he just excited but i feel under pressure then like my pee has to prove something! Ha x


----------



## Mom2sam

Lol Melly i hv alot to say in 2ww & wen AF comes i dnt come on b&b for a few days t sulk & eat chocolate! X


----------



## SadakoS

Mom2sam said:


> Lol Melly i hv alot to say in 2ww & wen AF comes i dnt come on b&b for a few days t sulk & eat chocolate! X

Ditto, this is exactly the same as me!

So CD1 for me again now, and that last cycle was 5 whole days shorter than the previous 2 :thumbup:
And being a bit tmi, this AF seems different already, I usually bleed very heavily on the first day, with lots of clots, and it seems much more steady and no clots either. Hopefully all my supplements have helped a bit. 
I've got my fertilaid now, and my OH is ordering his as soon as he gets paid, so lets hope they help!


----------



## Tmb0047

sadako - So sorry that AF showed :( Where you tracking ovulation or just going with the flow? I hope the fertilaid helps you out....just remember, it takes time to work so try to be patient!

kell - My SIL is on her 7th and my BIL has 5, so big families are not out of the norm for me. We are working on number 4 but ARE stopping afterwards :) 4 is plenty enough for me!

mom2sam - We are getting closer! I almost forgot to pack my FRER's! They are packed now :) I'm all set for Monday morning!


----------



## MellyH

Sadako - bummer :( But it does sound like things are evening out which is great!

SIX! I'll see how I feel after one. We have been doing up budgets for working out if we can afford to buy a house and I was being conservative and including two kids in day care in the budget and my husband was like 'well that will be a few years away yet!' and I just looked at him and pointed at my stomach and said "What if it's twins right now?! That's two kids in daycare in 12 months!' and he went a bit pale. :lol:


----------



## Mom2sam

SadakoS said:


> Mom2sam said:
> 
> 
> Lol Melly i hv alot to say in 2ww & wen AF comes i dnt come on b&b for a few days t sulk & eat chocolate! X
> 
> Ditto, this is exactly the same as me!
> 
> So CD1 for me again now, and that last cycle was 5 whole days shorter than the previous 2 :thumbup:
> And being a bit tmi, this AF seems different already, I usually bleed very heavily on the first day, with lots of clots, and it seems much more steady and no clots either. Hopefully all my supplements have helped a bit.
> I've got my fertilaid now, and my OH is ordering his as soon as he gets paid, so lets hope they help!Click to expand...

Sorry af came iv also noticed first few hours wen i see af i'm like dammit but then get excited to try again! Hopefully u get it ths next cycle x


----------



## Tmb0047

MellyH said:


> Sadako - bummer :( But it does sound like things are evening out which is great!
> 
> SIX! I'll see how I feel after one. We have been doing up budgets for working out if we can afford to buy a house and I was being conservative and including two kids in day care in the budget and my husband was like 'well that will be a few years away yet!' and I just looked at him and pointed at my stomach and said "What if it's twins right now?! That's two kids in daycare in 12 months!' and he went a bit pale. :lol:

Haha...I love putting my DH in to shock!


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Tmb0047 said:


> sadako - So sorry that AF showed :( Where you tracking ovulation or just going with the flow? I hope the fertilaid helps you out....just remember, it takes time to work so try to be patient!
> 
> kell - My SIL is on her 7th and my BIL has 5, so big families are not out of the norm for me. We are working on number 4 but ARE stopping afterwards :) 4 is plenty enough for me!
> 
> mom2sam - We are getting closer! I almost forgot to pack my FRER's! They are packed now :) I'm all set for Monday morning!

Il be happy with 3 or 4 too hehe, as I'm guessin oh will want 3 and that will b 4 for me lol.

What time is everyone testing on Monday? God knows how il resist the urge to test on Sunday haha but I'm just gonna tell myself if I want my bfp then I have to wait til Monday lol 

I hope my temp goes back above cover line tomorrow I'm so confused with this morning temp being such a small rise, surely if it was implantation dip it should have gone straight back over the cover line. I think if it goes down again tomorrow il count myself out lol.

Iv decided for Aprils cycle il make a lot more effort... My oh is not very good at night he drops asleep to quick lol and he generally wakes about 6am lol so wen I wake to temp at 7 il try stay awake even if it's only every other day lol


----------



## Mom2sam

Tmb0047 said:


> sadako - So sorry that AF showed :( Where you tracking ovulation or just going with the flow? I hope the fertilaid helps you out....just remember, it takes time to work so try to be patient!
> 
> kell - My SIL is on her 7th and my BIL has 5, so big families are not out of the norm for me. We are working on number 4 but ARE stopping afterwards :) 4 is plenty enough for me!
> 
> mom2sam - We are getting closer! I almost forgot to pack my FRER's! They are packed now :) I'm all set for Monday morning!

I knw omG aftr ths weekend we'l either found out wer hopefully hvn a baby in 9 months or get ready to try again! Thats sum pressure arrghh i was just saying to DH it all comes dwn to that test , that one lil test determines a huge life change or not lol he said 'yep it's like taking ur lifes biggest test! Only difference u get a new take at it every month lol x


----------



## Mom2sam

MellyH said:


> Sadako - bummer :( But it does sound like things are evening out which is great!
> 
> SIX! I'll see how I feel after one. We have been doing up budgets for working out if we can afford to buy a house and I was being conservative and including two kids in day care in the budget and my husband was like 'well that will be a few years away yet!' and I just looked at him and pointed at my stomach and said "What if it's twins right now?! That's two kids in daycare in 12 months!' and he went a bit pale. :lol:

Lol we really knw hw to mke them go pale! Bless them x


----------



## SadakoS

I was away for the weekend when I noticed I had a bit of ovary type pain, so as soon as I got home I took an OPK and it was very positive. We DTD right away, but later that evening the OPK was much lighter so I do think it would have been better if we'd done it a day or 2 before at least!


----------



## MolGold

Haha! I just want my first baby right now. I think we'll take it one kid at a time  lol!
Monday testing, umm.. FMU means early on Monday. But with the time differences we will all be testing at separate times.. here's hoping for all BFPs!

I almost bought HPTs today but resisted. If they're in my bathroom, there's no way to stop. :D


----------



## MellyH

Yeah it's hard to know with that kind of timing - if you get the ovary pain and that means that's exactly when the egg is being released, and the egg only survives for 12ish hours, and someone else on the board was telling me it takes the sperm 12 hours to get to the fallopian tubes and to get set up and ready to go... you still might get it but it would be tight!


----------



## Mom2sam

mummy_smurf2b said:


> Tmb0047 said:
> 
> 
> sadako - So sorry that AF showed :( Where you tracking ovulation or just going with the flow? I hope the fertilaid helps you out....just remember, it takes time to work so try to be patient!
> 
> kell - My SIL is on her 7th and my BIL has 5, so big families are not out of the norm for me. We are working on number 4 but ARE stopping afterwards :) 4 is plenty enough for me!
> 
> mom2sam - We are getting closer! I almost forgot to pack my FRER's! They are packed now :) I'm all set for Monday morning!
> 
> Il be happy with 3 or 4 too hehe, as I'm guessin oh will want 3 and that will b 4 for me lol.
> 
> What time is everyone testing on Monday? God knows how il resist the urge to test on Sunday haha but I'm just gonna tell myself if I want my bfp then I have to wait til Monday lol
> 
> I hope my temp goes back above cover line tomorrow I'm so confused with this morning temp being such a small rise, surely if it was implantation dip it should have gone straight back over the cover line. I think if it goes down again tomorrow il count myself out lol.
> 
> Iv decided for Aprils cycle il make a lot more effort... My oh is not very good at night he drops asleep to quick lol and he generally wakes about 6am lol so wen I wake to temp at 7 il try stay awake even if it's only every other day lolClick to expand...

Lol mine said if we hvnt got it ths month next month it's everyday til after ovulation! I said no thankyou. Was hard enough eod following smep it gt so boring towards end i remember aftr dtd i was thnkng to myself it dont happen quick it might hv t go bk t once a week as prior t ttc! Lol 

I usually wake up to get DS ready for school & thn drop hm & dh to school & wrk so i might pee & leave it & do test once i get bk i hate wen DH stands outside bathroom saying has it shown, are u, is it not? Arghh he mkes me more nervous i'd rather not tel hm im testing & do it whilst he isnt thr x


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

For me making sure oh ain't there ain't a problem, we don't live together at mo, he's in the process of gettin a mortgage, should b all sorted within a month lol but I said Aprils gonna be our month since we have a whole wk n half together  and it's perfect timing going off FF lol so i won't b too down hearted if it's bfn this time cause I have that to look forward to.


----------



## Stellae

Diddy2013 said:


> My understanding...Your body only produces hcg if implantation has occurred. Implantation is what starts making the hormone. When you get even a faint line you consider it positive. (I had a friend who did not realize this she took a handful of tests when her period was late...thought negative. I never saw her tests and sent her a picture of my positives....she had positive tests for a while and didn't know)
> 
> That being said, if your like me and test before your missed period you can catch it sooner. Lol tests today are really sensitive. With my pregnancy that ended in MC my dr office tried to rationalize at first I ovulated several days later than what I thought. It wasn't possible, they thought measured small for the dpo I was and pushed it back four days, next time pushed it back three days. I told them there is no way I picked up a positive at like 2dpo. Obviously it was because it wasn't progressing.
> 
> Also run the risk of detecting and early mc, where if you had waited till after your missed period you may not of known. And faintness of lines depends on how much hcg in system and how dilute your urine is. Apparently tests today go to mich lower levels.
> 
> As for me I will probably test tomorrow! It's only a day away!


Yup Diddy you're right, implantation = hCG = positive test. Usually implantation is day 8 or 9, so getting a positive result before day ten ish is kinda hard... plus yea, you could end up losing it really early on, I'm going to wait until April 1 or 2 (2 is when AF is due) to test, I'd rather just get a negative or AF Bryan get a positive then realize I'd lost it!


----------



## sirouseman

I have officially made it to 13 dpo with not a single speck of spotting. I feel quite symptomless except for bloating and gas. I do not have any sharp cramps distinct of AF. I am still worries though AF will come any second.and.still could today or tomorrow out of.nowhere and be considered on time :/ so I am not getting too excited yet. My best signs are my chart and the no spotting. I would have def expected spotting by now and cramps... but my AF can be truly evil and show up out of nowhere even with no pms symptoms


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

How was your temp today sirouseman? Iv sent u a friend request on FF lol figured I'd add u while I was lookin had to scroll back through the thread to find ur chart lol I don't mind if anyone wants to add me too


----------



## sirouseman

I am on day 29 of my cycle right now and I have only had maybe 3 other cycles in years time to be as short as 29. Most are 30 to 34 days long. So, I am going back to compare my older charts and see what those other 29 days ones were like... I stopped temping at 9 or 10 dpo so I would assume it is still high if I have no spotting yet? My cycles are shorter now slightly because maca has regulated them. I used to have long irregular ones from 30-39, and O rarely ever happened before day 20. But for the last 2 or 3 cycles I have had 29/30 day cycles so I don't know.... AF could come at any moment :(


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

sirouseman said:


> I am on day 29 of my cycle right now and I have only had maybe 3 other cycles in years time to be as short as 29. Most are 30 to 34 days long. So, I am going back to compare my older charts and see what those other 29 days ones were like... I stopped temping at 9 or 10 dpo so I would assume it is still high if I have no spotting yet?

I'm not sure, I'm currently CD 28 lol


----------



## sirouseman

Mummy surf, are you usually irregular... what's your norm pattern?


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

sirouseman said:


> Mummy surf, are you usually irregular... what's your norm pattern?

I have been for quite a while never knew when I ovulated or even af was due but recently my af has always come on the 31st or the 1st. This cycle was the first time I pinpointed ovulation and I'm thankfull to soy isoflavones for that since it made it stronger- I felt things two days before n then on cd 19 I had my dip n then rise on cd 20 which confirmed it.


----------



## Mom2sam

I hav never temped but i thnk if nothing happens in next 3/4 cycles i will start as need to knw if i'm still laying eggs x

Today i'v had some more cramping i do usually get it before af so obv it's makin me a little nervous x

Sirouseman no spotting is definitely a good sign x


----------



## Mom2sam

kell said:


> Hey ladies :) thank you!
> 
> I am indeed working on number 6 :haha: I get broody far too easily lol
> 
> I usually cave and test everyday far too early so I will keep popping in here for your help to stop me giving in :haha:

I'd personally love a big family but coz first took 5 yrs to arrive my plans were thrown out of window but i have loads of nephews & neices & love big families my house is so quiet with just the one & so spend most my time with DS at families he loves it with all hs cousins & kps Saying hope u hav triplets so i get 3 brothers & sisters at once. I said plz dont b praying that! One at a time x


----------



## Diddy2013

Mom2sam said:


> Welcome Kell glad u could join us. I'm trying so hard not to test & i'm only 6dpo lol!
> 
> Ladies why hv we started counting ourselves out already i think as times getting closer were getting nervous lol no ones out i say temps down or feeling too happy instead of emotional. Were all getting our bfp one way or another! N hopefully ths month... Erm i thnk i'm more nervous than anyone lol dH kps saying wen r u testing i said end of next week hate hm asking everyday i knw he just excited but i feel under pressure then like my pee has to prove something! Ha x

Logical me knows (hopes) your right, illogical me worries about another mc.


----------



## Diddy2013

MellyH said:


> Sadako - bummer :( But it does sound like things are evening out which is great!
> 
> SIX! I'll see how I feel after one. We have been doing up budgets for working out if we can afford to buy a house and I was being conservative and including two kids in day care in the budget and my husband was like 'well that will be a few years away yet!' and I just looked at him and pointed at my stomach and said "What if it's twins right now?! That's two kids in daycare in 12 months!' and he went a bit pale. :lol:

I told my husband before we had kids I wanted to buy a house and run a marathon. Both were completed in 2012!!! The having the kid part is at 16 months (and counting) I like to have plans and organize things, but I never thought I would be baby-less after 16 months. 

Twins would be interesting though lol, at this point I would take it even though I know it would be....busy. :)


----------



## Sanne1234

Hi Ladies, just joined this page but enjoy reading your stories so far! My af is due on tuesday (april 2nd) and i really have a good feeling this time. Total control freak to have been testing for 2 days already. So far nothing but high hopes! Hope to see some happy news popping up here for all of you in the next days.


----------



## MellyH

Mom2sam, sorry about the cramping! Hopefully it's an embryo snuggling in. :D

Welcome sanne! Yay for high hopes! Fingers crossed. 

ONLY FOUR DAYS TO GO!


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Sanne1234 said:


> Hi Ladies, just joined this page but enjoy reading your stories so far! My af is due on tuesday (april 2nd) and i really have a good feeling this time. Total control freak to have been testing for 2 days already. So far nothing but high hopes! Hope to see some happy news popping up here for all of you in the next days.

Welcome and get settled in, everyone here is friendly and good to chat to and also pass a away the days it's helped me a lot, soon we will all be mum 2 be buddies hopefully  :happydance:


----------



## Mom2sam

MellyH said:


> Mom2sam, sorry about the cramping! Hopefully it's an embryo snuggling in. :D
> 
> Welcome sanne! Yay for high hopes! Fingers crossed.
> 
> ONLY FOUR DAYS TO GO!

I hope so & hoping it's not early af last cycle i started spotting at 9dpo til 13dpo thats wen af came full force was a weird cycle as usually only spot a day before af x


----------



## Mom2sam

Welcome Sanne great bunch here helps t join lovely ladies on ths journey wishing u all the best x


----------



## Mom2sam

mummy_smurf2b said:


> Sanne1234 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies, just joined this page but enjoy reading your stories so far! My af is due on tuesday (april 2nd) and i really have a good feeling this time. Total control freak to have been testing for 2 days already. So far nothing but high hopes! Hope to see some happy news popping up here for all of you in the next days.
> 
> Welcome and get settled in, everyone here is friendly and good to chat to and also pass a away the days it's helped me a lot, soon we will all be mum 2 be buddies hopefully  :happydance:Click to expand...

Aww i'm liking hearing that! Mum 2 be buddies x


----------



## Mom2sam

Diddy2013 said:


> Mom2sam said:
> 
> 
> Welcome Kell glad u could join us. I'm trying so hard not to test & i'm only 6dpo lol!
> 
> Ladies why hv we started counting ourselves out already i think as times getting closer were getting nervous lol no ones out i say temps down or feeling too happy instead of emotional. Were all getting our bfp one way or another! N hopefully ths month... Erm i thnk i'm more nervous than anyone lol dH kps saying wen r u testing i said end of next week hate hm asking everyday i knw he just excited but i feel under pressure then like my pee has to prove something! Ha x
> 
> Logical me knows (hopes) your right, illogical me worries about another mc.Click to expand...

I'm sorry to hear about ur mc hun really hope this time u get a sticky! Fx crossed for u x


----------



## sirouseman

Tomorrow is supposedly 14 dpo for me and no spotting yet at all! Everything tastes real good and I have had a voracious appetite and some acne breakout on my face, but that's it... no sharp cramps.... just creamy cf. I am really nervous though!! I am trying so hard to take my mind off the tww, but I can't!! Tomorrow is cd 30 with O happening on cd 16/17 approx. This could be it.. but theb I will feel so stupid to be tricked again by what I thought was a clear, huge imp dip on 7 dpo!https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/427d81/thumb.png


----------



## sirouseman

I have absolutely no nausea to report.. maybe I shouldn't jinx myself and speak so soon.... or.maybe I am nit pg at all... OR this pregnancy cpuld be real different than my first? I wonder...


----------



## Mom2sam

Sirouseman ur nearly thr! R u testing tmrw or day after? Fx for wen u test x


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

sirouseman said:


> Tomorrow is supposedly 14 dpo for me and no spotting yet at all! Everything tastes real good and I have had a voracious appetite and some acne breakout on my face, but that's it... no sharp cramps.... just creamy cf. I am really nervous though!! I am trying so hard to take my mind off the tww, but I can't!! Tomorrow is cd 30 with O happening on cd 16/17 approx. This could be it.. but theb I will feel so stupid to be tricked again by what I thought was a clear, huge imp dip on 7 dpo!https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/427d81/thumb.png

Still going to test tomorrow?


----------



## sirouseman

Tomorrow is supposedly 14 dpo for me and no spotting yet at all! Everything tastes real good and I have had a voracious appetite and some acne breakout on my face, but that's it... no sharp cramps.... just creamy cf. I am really nervous though!! I am trying so hard to take my mind off the tww, but I can't!! Tomorrow is cd 30 with O happening on cd 16/17 approx. This could be it.. but theb I will feel so stupid to be tricked again by what I thought was a clear, huge imp dip on 7 dpo!!


----------



## sirouseman

It's all over for me girls :,, ( it's amazing how quickly things can go downhill. I am so sad. I thought this was IT again. Should have known no nausea for me meant it wasn't good. I saw a speck of blood and spotting so it is done for sure.


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

So sorry to hear that :( I honestly thought u was there this month


----------



## MellyH

Ohhhhh SM, I'm sorry. :( Definitely full flow?


----------



## sirouseman

Not full flow yet or even close, but this spotting is falling right in line and on time with being AF and how my AF usually starts... see small specks of blood like the size of the end of a pin of a needle and like very faint pink that you'd need a micrpscope to see.... but... I see it :( I know it's AF coming. I am so sad. I really don't know how much longer SO will want to keep trying...he may want to take a long break.after next.month and will be.off traveling most of Summer :( next month is my only chance to nail this I feel like. I guess I will be back again girls.... next month. Hope to see ya all on another post.


----------



## MellyH

Okay, hopefully see you in the next thread!

Well I'm cranky and ravenous today (10DPO). Symptoms? Or obvious results of a very early start to work out?


----------



## SadakoS

So sorry sirouseman, it really sucks!! I'm feeling hopeful about my next cycle though, excited to see if it's any shorter. This AF definitely seems more balanced, lots of nice red blood, very few clots (and only tiny ones) when I usually have loads. My AF usually only lasts a couple of days, so it would be nice if I could have 3 days of proper flow. I can't believe I'm excited about my period.

FX here for everyone else, I'm rooting hard for all of you guys! Can't wait to log on and see the first BFP announcement!!


----------



## Mom2sam

So sorry sirouseman but if its not full flow u might stil be in i hd spotting in early pregnancy just tiny bits for 3 days x


----------



## caz_hills

So sorry that it's not been your month :( hugs x


----------



## Mom2sam

MellyH said:


> Okay, hopefully see you in the next thread!
> 
> Well I'm cranky and ravenous today (10DPO). Symptoms? Or obvious results of a very early start to work out?

Could be, i try not t symptom spot but end up doing it anyway lol cramps hav gone & face breaking out. Got a dull ache tho & legs ache i always get ths before af. Yesterday at night had sharp pain on left side then right that lasted for a few minutes i thought implantation? I dunno as time is getting closer i'm getting nervous & hoping i'v got it ths time but also trying to prepare myself if not so i'v bought a pack of 2 frer & some sanitary towls just incase lol x


----------



## Diddy2013

Did my early test. 10dpo bfn, now I won't be worried if I get fooled on fools day lol


----------



## Mom2sam

Diddy2013 said:


> Did my early test. 10dpo bfn, now I won't be worried if I get fooled on fools day lol

Oh i'm sorry might stil b too early to b showing tho x


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Come on girls one of us need to get a bfp


----------



## Mom2sam

mummy_smurf2b said:


> Come on girls one of us need to get a bfp

How many of us are stil waiting to test? X


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Mom2sam said:


> mummy_smurf2b said:
> 
> 
> Come on girls one of us need to get a bfp
> 
> How many of us are stil waiting to test? XClick to expand...

I am


----------



## Sanne1234

Woke up 5 AM this morning with a really upset stomach (never have this) and did an early test. Bfn :( i'm 13 dpo today, so i'll wait till Monday for next test. I hate waiting so much!! 

Sorry for the ladies that got their af. Much luck your way for the next cycle.


----------



## Diddy2013

I'm still in it I just don't know if I will win it lol


----------



## Mom2sam

Diddy its still early u could still get it x


----------



## Mom2sam

mummy_smurf2b said:


> Mom2sam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummy_smurf2b said:
> 
> 
> Come on girls one of us need to get a bfp
> 
> How many of us are stil waiting to test? XClick to expand...
> 
> I amClick to expand...

I thnk there's still at least 5/6 of us testing if not more hoping we get our first bfp soon on here x


----------



## kell

Still waiting to test. 7dpo today so will probably test Monday or Tuesday but I have 3 frer in my bag so will try and resist testing tomorrow!


----------



## Mom2sam

kell said:


> Still waiting to test. 7dpo today so will probably test Monday or Tuesday but I have 3 frer in my bag so will try and resist testing tomorrow!

How are u feeling today? I dont hv much happening apart frm a ache on the left side near ovary & breaking out in spots on back & face (that could b unrelated tho) gaah i just want Monday to hurry up x


----------



## MolGold

Oh I want monday to be here soon, and then I hesitate.. anxious to test! anyone caved in ? I am so scared of seeing a BFN :(
In other news, DH sensed my anxiety levels and planned suprise shopping / dinner date .. :D


----------



## Diddy2013

It's been quiet around here today!! What's going on with everyone!?


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

MolGold said:


> Oh I want monday to be here soon, and then I hesitate.. anxious to test! anyone caved in ? I am so scared of seeing a BFN :(
> In other news, DH sensed my anxiety levels and planned suprise shopping / dinner date .. :D

Aww that's nice hehe 

I also wish Monday hurry, iv had a headache for last few hours and I'm not riskin paracetamol it's more annoyin because in all my life iv had maybe 3-4 headaches I have a very good immune system to them I don't get them lol and I had a hot flush earlier also. I'm 10dpo, 11 2mo and I can't help but think this is a very good sign of start of pregnancy symptoms as I had a temp dip at 8dpo lol hurry up Monday!


----------



## MellyH

I have a headache today as well but I just spent four hours driving around with the real estate agent and I think I got a bit too much sun! Do people not take Tylenol when they're pregnant either? Geez, pregnancy sucks!


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

I'm Hoping my big rise in temp plus the headache is a good sign of progesterone/hcg rise hehe.what does Tylenolol do lol I wouldn't have a clue if it's safe lol


----------



## MellyH

It's what they call paracetamol in the US.


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Oh right I'd guess not then the only time they let u have paracetamol is when in Labour lol


----------



## MellyH

But whyyyyyyyy? :lol: Stupid sensitive baby.


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

MellyH said:


> But whyyyyyyyy? :lol: Stupid sensitive baby.

 I don't know ur not allowed lemsips and such either althou I still used them wen I got fed up of bein I'll with my first lol


----------



## Mom2sam

Hi ladies i'v had paracetamol lol my headache was bad stil thr tho. X


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Mom2sam said:


> Hi ladies i'v had paracetamol lol my headache was bad stil thr tho. X

I tried a bath hoping it would relax my body , no luck lol looking forward to tomorrow's temp now haha , that's got to b bad wen u look forward to temping


----------



## Mom2sam

mummy_smurf2b said:


> Mom2sam said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies i'v had paracetamol lol my headache was bad stil thr tho. X
> 
> I tried a bath hoping it would relax my body , no luck lol looking forward to tomorrow's temp now haha , that's got to b bad wen u look forward to tempingClick to expand...

Lol hope it stays high for u. Mothers day tmrw i thnk i'm just going t hva lazy day & let ds & dh spoil me x


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

I hope you enjoy mothers day. We get an hour less sleep tonight lol u know we Will be excited about testing by tomorrow hehe, the longer that witch stays away the better hehe.


----------



## Mom2sam

mummy_smurf2b said:


> I hope you enjoy mothers day. We get an hour less sleep tonight lol u know we Will be excited about testing by tomorrow hehe, the longer that witch stays away the better hehe.

I'l only b 8dpo tmrw & i'm already itching to test! Hw many dpo are u? X
Thanks would be even better if i gt a bfp for mothers day lol x


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

11dpo tomorrow so I'm also itching to test it's hard wen u have a good 30 of the ics ready and waiting haha I'm still tempted to try for my bfp tomorrow for mothersday haha


----------



## Mom2sam

mummy_smurf2b said:


> 11dpo tomorrow so I'm also itching to test it's hard wen u have a good 30 of the ics ready and waiting haha I'm still tempted to try for my bfp tomorrow for mothersday haha

Would be nice i only hv 3 ic tho at 25mLu & 2 frer so i thnk at 8dpo would b too early to show anythng as prob hvnt evn implanted yet or else i widv totally tested tmrw lol x


----------



## Mom2sam

Ok so both times i ws previously pregnant i gt bfp on 9dpo clear enough second lines too, so wen do u guess i mustv implanted? I find ths all so confusing as i knw ur body only starts t mke hcg aftr implantation & thn can take 2-3 days before it shows on a hpt so for those of us who get bfp on 9dpo does it mean we implant on 6dpo? X


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

My ics are 10miu they are the one step pregnancy test off eBay hehe


----------



## Mom2sam

I'v ordered them but i dont receive them til at least wednesday! Lol will hv already done frer by then. Are they good? Never used 10mlu ones before x


----------



## MellyH

I saw someone else explain it elsewhere on the boards that it depends on your baseline HCG, which can apparently vary from 1-5. So, if it doubles every day, and you start at 5, then a test that is sensitive to 10 will pick you up the day after you implant. So they would be 8DPO. But if you start at one, you need to go 1-2-4-8-16 - five days before you can be picked up on a test! But I doubt you were implanting at 4DPO. Between 6-8DPO is the 'norm' for implanting and sounds about right for you if your baseline HCG is ~2.


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Mom2sam said:


> Ok so both times i ws previously pregnant i gt bfp on 9dpo clear enough second lines too, so wen do u guess i mustv implanted? I find ths all so confusing as i knw ur body only starts t mke hcg aftr implantation & thn can take 2-3 days before it shows on a hpt so for those of us who get bfp on 9dpo does it mean we implant on 6dpo? X

I would guess so 6dpo is the earliest for most although iv read it can happen at 3dpo. If my dip at 8dpo was implantation then my 3days after is up tomorrow lol , come tomorrow my frer should easy give me an accurate result suremy because it says 6days before expected af which would cover right up to Friday if that counts tomorrow as well


----------



## Mom2sam

Right it's nearly midnight so i'm officially nearly 8dpo lol thnk i should get to bed now x


----------



## Mom2sam

mummy_smurf2b said:


> Mom2sam said:
> 
> 
> Ok so both times i ws previously pregnant i gt bfp on 9dpo clear enough second lines too, so wen do u guess i mustv implanted? I find ths all so confusing as i knw ur body only starts t mke hcg aftr implantation & thn can take 2-3 days before it shows on a hpt so for those of us who get bfp on 9dpo does it mean we implant on 6dpo? X
> 
> I would guess so 6dpo is the earliest for most although iv read it can happen at 3dpo. If my dip at 8dpo was implantation then my 3days after is up tomorrow lol , come tomorrow my frer should easy give me an accurate result suremy because it says 6days before expected af which would cover right up to Friday if that counts tomorrow as wellClick to expand...

I think i sense u'l b testing tmrw?? Lol if you do kp us posted! If my pee accidently slips onto a frer tmrw i'l let u knw too haha x


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

I couldn't comment if they are good this is my first time with them.

Melly I thought baseline Hcg was 5miu


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Will do and haha naughty, if u do that surely takes u to 12dpo, so if frer can detect it 6days prior what level Hcg is that looking for? I dnt see how that wouldn't cause false positives?


----------



## Mom2sam

I dunno i find it all abit confusing lol right to avoid confusion i shall wait til Monday x


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

I just read the box and instructions on my frer nothing says how much Hcg it picks up , very odd


----------



## MellyH

That's annoying, you'd like them to be explicit!


----------



## Baby4Princess

AF is due April 7th for me. Fingers crossed for all of us ladies. BFP! ;-)
I'm new here, but not new to TTC.


----------



## shell-bell

Morning ladies, I'm 9 DPO today and poas and I'm not sure if this is an evap. Could you give me your thoughts pls. No real symptoms except last night hubby and I dtd and afterwards I had discomfort in my lower tummy area which has never happened before. Any thoughts?

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=250086#share


----------



## caz_hills

Morning girls happy Mother's Day! Woke up and AF not here - due today so just hoping and praying she doesn't come..... Got some cramps still but FX for us all. How is everyone else today? x


----------



## kell

Argh I caved! Tested today 8dpo and bfn :( im silly x


----------



## Mom2sam

kell said:


> Argh I caved! Tested today 8dpo and bfn :( im silly x

it's still very early i knw last time i got bfn on 8dpo & bfp on 9dpo x


----------



## Mom2sam

Happy mothers day ladies! Hope everyones well Monday tmrw woop woop x


----------



## Mom2sam

shell-bell said:


> Morning ladies, I'm 9 DPO today and poas and I'm not sure if this is an evap. Could you give me your thoughts pls. No real symptoms except last night hubby and I dtd and afterwards I had discomfort in my lower tummy area which has never happened before. Any thoughts?
> 
> https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=250086#share

Hi the pics a little too far & wen i try too zoom in it goes all blurry hun x


----------



## Mom2sam

Welcome to all the new ladies & wishing u all the best x


----------



## shell-bell

Thanks mum2sam xxx. Are you testing tomorrow?


----------



## Mom2sam

shell-bell said:


> Thanks mum2sam xxx. Are you testing tomorrow?

Yes & i'm sooo nervous! Only second cycle too but i hate ths stage of the cycle it's so nerve wrecking! But i'm either 8/9 dpo tmrw here's whr it gets confusing coz i dont temp so just going by opk but i thnk i'm 9dpo tmrw anyway good luck to everyone for tmrw! Hoping to see lots of bfp tmrw x


----------



## kell

Mom2sam said:


> kell said:
> 
> 
> Argh I caved! Tested today 8dpo and bfn :( im silly x
> 
> it's still very early i knw last time i got bfn on 8dpo & bfp on 9dpo xClick to expand...

Thanks babe x I know but I hate seeing that bfn lol makes me worry x


----------



## shell-bell

Don't stress Kell, it's still early :hugs:


----------



## Mom2sam

kell said:


> Mom2sam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kell said:
> 
> 
> Argh I caved! Tested today 8dpo and bfn :( im silly x
> 
> it's still very early i knw last time i got bfn on 8dpo & bfp on 9dpo xClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks babe x I know but I hate seeing that bfn lol makes me worry xClick to expand...

I think u'l be in for a nice surprise tmrw dont worry altho i'm panicking myself lol x


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

As tempting as it was today iv not tested. Temp went down by like 0.13 degrees but to be honest I was expecting it lol I checked what my temp was before sleep and it hadn't gone up that much only too 36.22 althou I guess my bath last night could have brought it down lol.


----------



## Mom2sam

I dont knw much bout temping never temped but i hope i dont cave in today too! X


----------



## Diddy2013

My Update- Temp went down a bit this morning, a drop of .13

And that is all :)


----------



## Mom2sam

Diddy i dont temp is that good or bad? I keep thnkng af coming hv hd t run up to chek 3 times. But nope just cm x


----------



## Diddy2013

Mom2sam said:


> Diddy i dont temp is that good or bad? I keep thnkng af coming hv hd t run up to chek 3 times. But nope just cm x

I think temping can give you a lot of indicators but it's also stressful because you are supposed to do it at the same time everyday. So on weekends when I don't have work..... I still have an alarm for 530am. There are days when I would rather give it up because of the stress lol but my doctor wants me to continue tracking.


----------



## Mom2sam

Oh man i thnk it'd stress me out but i guess it's so useful to knw that ur ovulating & kp track of thngs but i knw i'd b stressing & getting up at 5am once i'm up i cant usually fall bk to sleep x


----------



## kell

Mom2sam said:


> kell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mom2sam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kell said:
> 
> 
> Argh I caved! Tested today 8dpo and bfn :( im silly x
> 
> it's still very early i knw last time i got bfn on 8dpo & bfp on 9dpo xClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks babe x I know but I hate seeing that bfn lol makes me worry xClick to expand...
> 
> I think u'l be in for a nice surprise tmrw dont worry altho i'm panicking myself lol xClick to expand...

I hope so :) thank God I've got you lot to keep me focused lol x


----------



## kell

shell-bell said:


> Don't stress Kell, it's still early :hugs:

Thanks chick, im trying not to lol x


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

I hope we see some bfps tomorrow.


----------



## mzhwd

Hey Happy Mothers Day to those ladies in the UK. 

It took me a while to catch up lol I had my nephews 7yrs and 2yrs yesterday and they kept me super busy. I am so happy that tomorrow is our day, but I think I may be out. I had a temp drop yesterday morning and today it didn't rise much. I don't have any symptoms, but I do feel slightly crampy so AF is probably gearing up.


----------



## Mom2sam

mzhwd said:


> Hey Happy Mothers Day to those ladies in the UK.
> 
> It took me a while to catch up lol I had my nephews 7yrs and 2yrs yesterday and they kept me super busy. I am so happy that tomorrow is our day, but I think I may be out. I had a temp drop yesterday morning and today it didn't rise much. I don't have any symptoms, but I do feel slightly crampy so AF is probably gearing up.

Me too bn feeling like af is going to come see me soon cramping & just feel like she coming. Last cycle felt like this & got spotting at 9dp0 that lasted for 4 days x


----------



## MellyH

Okay guys I'm out. :( My period came two days early, I didn't even make it to April 1st! I wasn't putting too much stock in this month but I still made my husband give me a hug this morning! He was all "Awww" and then turned back to his computer so I made him stand up and come over and be more comforting. :lol: Men!

kell, it's too early! Lots of people who got BFPs didn't get them at 8DPO. Hold off another two days if you can. 

Happy Mother's Day to all the UK mums, hope you get a nice surprise ;)


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Happy mothers day everyone  no sign of at for me yet fingers crossed lol


----------



## caz_hills

Sorry AF turned up :( it's just not the same for most me is it. Hugs to you x


----------



## Mom2sam

Sorry Melly xx


----------



## shell-bell

Sorry MellyH :hugs:


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Sorry to hear that Melly naughty witch *hugs*


----------



## Sanne1234

Sorry to hear Melly! Hugs


----------



## mzhwd

Oh no sorry to hear that Melly. :hugs:

Men smh

I think I'll be joining you again next month. If so I'm going to give it all that I got. Lol I'm really ready for baby #1 and I swear I feel like one chance a month is just so unfair lol.


----------



## kell

MellyH said:


> Okay guys I'm out. :( My period came two days early, I didn't even make it to April 1st! I wasn't putting too much stock in this month but I still made my husband give me a hug this morning! He was all "Awww" and then turned back to his computer so I made him stand up and come over and be more comforting. :lol: Men!
> 
> kell, it's too early! Lots of people who got BFPs didn't get them at 8DPO. Hold off another two days if you can.
> 
> Happy Mother's Day to all the UK mums, hope you get a nice surprise ;)

Sorry to hear that Melly :( Hope this is the last time you'll be seeing the ugly witch for a long while. Thank you, I know it's early but I couldn't help feeling disheartened. I'm feeling more optimistic now though, I'll hold out until Tuesday and test again at 10dpo x


----------



## Sanne1234

Really bad cramps right now :( please don't let it be what i think it is... Send me some positive thoughts please


----------



## MolGold

Ok I am pretty sure I am out too.. spotting started today. sorry girls, I wont be testing with you tommorow. All the best for your BFPs!


----------



## Tmb0047

Ladies....we are dropping like flies! Nothing to report here....9DPO and haven't tested....still planning to test in the morning.

You still with me mom2sam?


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Tmb0047 said:


> Ladies....we are dropping like flies! Nothing to report here....9DPO and haven't tested....still planning to test in the morning.
> 
> You still with me mom2sam?

I do wander how many of us are still testin 2mo lol


----------



## Sanne1234

I'm oficially out too. Gearing up for round 4! :)
Good luck to the ladies that are left i'll check this thread in the coming days ! XF to you!!


----------



## Tmb0047

Your chart looks good smurf!


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Ur just behinde me tmb I'm 12dpo tomorrow lol just been looking at yours which also looks good I think mom2sam is the same as u either 8 or 9dpo hehe. Is it down 2 3 of us now then?


----------



## MellyH

*hands out the chocolate and hot water bottles to MolGold and Sanne* Sorry guys. :(


----------



## Mom2sam

Tmb0047 said:


> Ladies....we are dropping like flies! Nothing to report here....9DPO and haven't tested....still planning to test in the morning.
> 
> You still with me mom2sam?

Hi yep i'm 9dpo tmrw & stil testing tmrw but nervous nw lol x


----------



## Mom2sam

Sorry to the ones who are out hopefully ur stil in for April tho so stil in with a chance for a bfp for April! GL ladies for next cycle x


----------



## Mom2sam

So there's Tmb007, kel, mummy smurf & myself left to test anyone else? X


----------



## Mom2sam

mummy_smurf2b said:


> Ur just behinde me tmb I'm 12dpo tomorrow lol just been looking at yours which also looks good I think mom2sam is the same as u either 8 or 9dpo hehe. Is it down 2 3 of us now then?

Yes hun i'm 8dpo today. Thrs 4 of us left i think and i'm hoping we get at least 1 bfp on here now lol If not we can all stil hang out together i'v loved our group :happydance:


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Mom2sam said:


> mummy_smurf2b said:
> 
> 
> Ur just behinde me tmb I'm 12dpo tomorrow lol just been looking at yours which also looks good I think mom2sam is the same as u either 8 or 9dpo hehe. Is it down 2 3 of us now then?
> 
> Yes hun i'm 8dpo today. Thrs 4 of us left i think and i'm hoping we get at least 1 bfp on here now lol If not we can all stil hang out together i'v loved our group :happydance:Click to expand...

Totally agree iv loved it. It's been so much more fun than doing it alone, I'm glad iv found you all. We will all stick together and I'd like to think even if only 1 of us get our bfp we can still stick together and chat, whose turn is it to put the kettle on? Hehe


----------



## Mom2sam

mummy_smurf2b said:


> Mom2sam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummy_smurf2b said:
> 
> 
> Ur just behinde me tmb I'm 12dpo tomorrow lol just been looking at yours which also looks good I think mom2sam is the same as u either 8 or 9dpo hehe. Is it down 2 3 of us now then?
> 
> Yes hun i'm 8dpo today. Thrs 4 of us left i think and i'm hoping we get at least 1 bfp on here now lol If not we can all stil hang out together i'v loved our group :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Totally agree iv loved it. It's been so much more fun than doing it alone, I'm glad iv found you all. We will all stick together and I'd like to think even if only 1 of us get our bfp we can still stick together and chat, whose turn is it to put the kettle on? HeheClick to expand...

Lol i think i'l put it on as i cant relax nw til i test & i need to knw either way. It has been alot more fun with everyone here. X


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Mmm hot chocolate with cream and marshmellows. Even if we get bfn tomorrow we still not out it takes some people longer in the cycle to get their bfp. April will be our month if not I'm sure of it.


----------



## MellyH

It's definitely fun and helpful to have a group of people around the same stage of their cycles! I hope we get some BFPs out of this thread yet ;)


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

MellyH said:


> It's definitely fun and helpful to have a group of people around the same stage of their cycles! I hope we get some BFPs out of this thread yet ;)

There is hope yet lol and I think my frer may make an appearance tomorrow haha.


----------



## sirouseman

Hey girls how are you all doing? I have a real important question!!! I hope someone can answer this for me because believe it or not, I cannot find anything on the web about it at all!!! Well, I am still waiting for actual period and I am 15 dpo now... I am pretty sure without a doubt the software on the app is correct with my temps for the accuracy of the ovulation day because it also coincides with my painful ovulation cramps. On 13 and 14 dpo I had classic tell-tale period cramps and the tinest bit of spotting. Some of it was yellow ewcm out of nowhere with very tiny blood speck. I doubt highly thos could be implantation bleed this late because i have a huge temp dip 7 dpo, so why would I get imp bleed 13 dpo ya know what i mean?! Since my spotting episodes I am back to plain, normal creamy cf. I am wondering two things: could the frmation of a mucus plug be evident and already starting as early as 4 weeks pg??? Could the yellow ewcm that day with blood speck been the starts of a mucus plug? OR..... could it be that dpo 13 and 14 since I am pretty much so clock work regular with my cycles that this been my body's reaction to ezpecting to put on a period for show but cpuldn't because I am pregnant??? Is it possible to have a mini, fake episode of placebo period or like a wothdrawal thing on expected day of AF?! I have never had a 15 dpo cycle. Temps are still high as heck and I am confused. Too chicken to test!!! I usually only have 12 dpo LP. I expexted AF on the forst day I had the spotting on 13 dpo which if my period came then would made it my usual 12 day LP. I feel like I had a fake episode of my period trying to come as usual but played out differently cause maybe I am pg?!! This is maybe an awful trick my body is playing for April Fools!?? :o I do not have any nausea just slight aversions to smells and bloating. Nothing else at all. This is sooo weird. Thought past tww's I had were crazy, but each gets crazier than the previous!!! I am also wondering If maybe the spotting was a threatened miscarroage?! However, thoe do not run in my history at all or chemical pregnancies. I refuse to test yet until I am atleast 18 dpo.


----------



## sirouseman

https:// https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/427d81/thumb.png


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

sirouseman said:


> Hey girls how are you all doing? I have a real important question!!! I hope someone can answer this for me because believe it or not, I cannot find anything on the web about it at all!!! Well, I am still waiting for actual period and I am 15 dpo now... I am pretty sure without a doubt the software on the app is correct with my temps for the accuracy of the ovulation day because it also coincides with my painful ovulation cramps. On 13 and 14 dpo I had classic tell-tale period cramps and the tinest bit of spotting. Some of it was yellow ewcm out of nowhere with very tiny blood speck. I doubt highly thos could be implantation bleed this late because i have a huge temp dip 7 dpo, so why would I get imp bleed 13 dpo ya know what i mean?! Since my spotting episodes I am back to plain, normal creamy cf. I am wondering two things: could the frmation of a mucus plug be evident and already starting as early as 4 weeks pg??? Could the yellow ewcm that day with blood speck been the starts of a mucus plug? OR..... could it be that dpo 13 and 14 since I am pretty much so clock work regular with my cycles that this been my body's reaction to ezpecting to put on a period for show but cpuldn't because I am pregnant??? Is it possible to have a mini, fake episode of placebo period or like a wothdrawal thing on expected day of AF?! I have never had a 15 dpo cycle. Temps are still high as heck and I am confused. Too chicken to test!!! I usually only have 12 dpo LP. I expexted AF on the forst day I had the spotting on 13 dpo which if my period came then would made it my usual 12 day LP. I feel like I had a fake episode of my period tryong to come as usual but played out differently cause maybe I am pg?!!

Iv read a while back if implantation happens at the later end of the cycle then your body doesn't have enough time to send a message to stop your period and there are also people out there who can be preg and still have period. So it's very possible, you really should test, I can't wait to test tomorrow it's bad because right now I just feel pregnant lol. I don't know if anyone else does this but last few days I keep looking at my tummy to see if I look pregnant haha well to be fair a pregnanct women's belly looks dif from someone who just has extra lbs agreed? And your said to put on weight a lot sooner after uv had 1 baby lol plus I am gassy and for the last hour wen I keep burping I get a taste of sick (yucky I know) and earlier I had a pain right in the middle down there and a very slight headache at the moment kind of like its there but it's not and a few cramps that didn't feel like af cramps. Anyway I shall hush now, when are you testing? I'm 12 dpo 2mo


----------



## sirouseman

Thanks for your response in trying to answer my questions... I guess only a Dr. Could really answer such stuff!? But it kills me to know those things so badly. I will test in 3 more days if AF is still not here. I did however brave it and take my temp the other day after spotting emded and it is still 98.34 range.


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Wow how are you going to hold off for 3 days I know I couldn't il be surprised if ur not pregnant, why not go docs for a blood test? 

I defo look like iv put on weight lol my frer will be out in the morning for sure haha. I wish I temped again the day I got my possible implantation dip lol

I hope you found my info helpfull hehe


----------



## Diddy2013

sirouseman said:


> Thanks for your response in trying to answer my questions... I guess only a Dr. Could really answer such stuff!? But it kills me to know those things so badly. I will test in 3 more days if AF is still not here. I did however brave it and take my temp the other day after spotting emded and it is still 98.34 range.[
> 
> At 15dpo I would want to screen on every type of thing! Lol. I hope whenever you do test it's favorable....this thread is moments from bfp's I can feel it!!!


----------



## Tmb0047

Got my frer at the bedside :) Will update in the morning!


----------



## MellyH

Excited for the update!!!


----------



## sirouseman

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/427d81/thumb.pngThis is getting very exciting and suspenseful!! Well, I really don't feel pregnant at all so I don't want to get my hopes up too high. It does look good for me at 15 dpo of a normally 12 dpo LP and high, stable temps, but tye only thing I have is slighy smell and taste aversions and that's about it. I am a little thirstier than normal and increase appetite.... but those are all nothing out of the ordinary or do not raise red flags... however, no distinct sharp AF cramps either...ahhh! So, I don't know. What I have noticed is after I eat something I feel real grossed out after the taste it leaves in my mouth or the smell... but it is ever so slight. I am syptom spotting and aanalyzing every th ing of course. Can you all take a look at my chart closely and tell me if you think the ovulation could have been much later than the cd 16 or 17 that it says... I think it is correct because I always get ewcm pre-o and then cervix was high soft open and had lots of O cramping cd 16 which by cd 17 evening were gone. We bd on the tail end of the egg being viable at 7:30 am of the temp rising to 97.5. I know my egg tends to linger lol because everytime I have BD before O we never had success! 

This is so hilarious that some of us are testing on April Fools day! Lol


----------



## kell

Sirouseman, sounds like you might be out first bfp! I would defo go to the doctors if you test bfn again, you need bloods done. Not everyone can get on with hpt, some don't shoe positive until like 6/7 weeks! 

Im 9dpo today and jeez I feel odd. My boobs are looking massive and they are so so sore. I have to wear my bra in bed they hurt so much. My nipples are massive and constantly erect. I'm bloated and feel rounded down there which is usual for me when pregnant as I have had 5 children. My uterus just starts to ping into preg position straight away. I feel nauseated soon as I wake up. I woke up busting for a pee but because OH was in there getting ready for work I almost wet myself! Couldn't hold it in. Also keep getting hot flashes and woke up soaked in sweat in the night. If im not pregnant I will eat my own foot! Lol either that or I've finally lost the plot :haha: 

Come on girls let's gets some bfps on here :)


----------



## sirouseman

Thanks for the optimism Kell! I have not taken an actual hpt test yet at all! I just keep waiting and checking each morning if there is any signs of AF. Wow you have had 5 pregnancies?!! Geez... you are prob the expert at knowing tye signs of your body with pregnancy for sure then huh?! My sense of smell and taste is very pronounced since the last few days. SO has a pair of brand new surfing booties underneath my side of the bed, and for some reason tonight I have just started tonnotice the smell being sooo strong of the rubber that it smells lile the whole room is a rubber factory of tires ornsomething!! But i still am not keeping my hopes up too high because ibhad spotting less than 2 days ago which most probably means AF on the way :/ Let me ask you Kell, has each tww symptoms with each child you have had been similar or the same? And do you think it is true that the gender leads to the personality of the pregnancy symptoms in severity? Did you have one pregnancy be a nauseous one right away and another pregnancy where you weren't at all??? Would be very interested to know!!!  

I bet at least one of us in this rather small group will get a bfp for sure. I have a feeling for sure! I have lost count how long I am ttc #2 now. I am ready for it to happen!!!


----------



## kell

I do usually know straight away after conception! Lol it's weird, I am pretty in tune with my body. But then I doubt myself because I test too early and get bfn and wonder if it's all into head! Very frustrating lol. 

All my pregnancies have differed to be honest, a lot of the same symptoms ie sore boobs but some I was nauseous and some I wasn't. I think the pregnancies I have the more symptoms I seem to have. I guess that's just because I know what to look out for? With my boys mostly I had nausea early on as in the tww but not all. And with my daughter I had nothing! Lol so I would say gender makes a difference but I don't know. Oooh and good aversions, with my youngest son I was on the verge of vomming at the smell of meat in the tww and pretty much all the way through, that was completely different to the last preg. Our bodies are so strange :haha: 

I hope this is your month! :) I have a feeling it is :D I tested today but only 9dpo and bfn. Said I wouldn't but I couldn't resist! I'll just test again tomorrow :haha: I feel so pregnant!


----------



## Mom2sam

Morning! I'm waiting to test with smu ladies as was awake til 2-3am with DH snoring felt like ages before i finally fell aslp & got up at 7am to get ds ready, went to toilet & ended up peeing in toilet & then realising i need to test! It's definitely lack or sleep or baby brain? Lol hoping it's the latter anyway come bk & update wen i'm ready for a smu & i'l b testing 9dpo today x


----------



## cantw82bmum

Ladies I just got my BFP!!! 20 months of TTC!!! 

Wish you all BFPs sending lots of sticky dust your way!!


----------



## Mom2sam

Kell might still be early some dont implant til about 8-9dpo x


----------



## Mom2sam

Sirousman i knw with my first i hd dne test but then had spotting for 3 days around wen af would hv been due. Hv u tested again? Sorry if u hav already mentioned x


----------



## Mom2sam

cantw82bmum said:


> Ladies I just got my BFP!!! 20 months of TTC!!!
> 
> Wish you all BFPs sending lots of sticky dust your way!!

OmG our first bfp! Congrats hun wishing u a healthy & happy 9 months x


----------



## cantw82bmum

Mom2sam said:


> cantw82bmum said:
> 
> 
> Ladies I just got my BFP!!! 20 months of TTC!!!
> 
> Wish you all BFPs sending lots of sticky dust your way!!
> 
> OmG our first bfp! Congrats hin wishing u a healthy & happy 9 months xClick to expand...

Thankyou sooo much!! I'm in shock I am still shaking!!


----------



## kell

cantw82bmum said:


> Mom2sam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cantw82bmum said:
> 
> 
> Ladies I just got my BFP!!! 20 months of TTC!!!
> 
> Wish you all BFPs sending lots of sticky dust your way!!
> 
> OmG our first bfp! Congrats hin wishing u a healthy & happy 9 months xClick to expand...
> 
> Thankyou sooo much!! I'm in shock I am still shaking!!Click to expand...


Congratulations!! That's fantastic :happydance: wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months!


----------



## kell

Mom2sam said:


> Kell might still be early some dont implant til about 8-9dpo x

I know, im just impatient. And now I feel a bit gutted but im not taking it as out. I will test again tomorrow x


----------



## kell

Cantw82bmum, how many dpo are you? Is this your first test this cycle?


----------



## Mom2sam

cantw82bmum said:


> Mom2sam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cantw82bmum said:
> 
> 
> Ladies I just got my BFP!!! 20 months of TTC!!!
> 
> Wish you all BFPs sending lots of sticky dust your way!!
> 
> OmG our first bfp! Congrats hin wishing u a healthy & happy 9 months xClick to expand...
> 
> Thankyou sooo much!! I'm in shock I am still shaking!!Click to expand...

Lol i hear ya it takes me days to beleive it wen i actually get a bfp x


----------



## Mom2sam

Ok i tested & BFN boo i knw i'm out as i still gt that feeling af will be early & cramping argh onto next month x

Tnb0047 & momma-smurf it's down to u both nw bring us those bfp ladies!! X

Still got hope for u too kel are u testing again? I think i'm just going to wait for my freind the witch to show up x


----------



## kell

Mom2sam said:


> Ok i tested & BFN boo i knw i'm out as i still gt that feeling af will be early & cramping argh onto next month x
> 
> Tnb0047 & momma-smurf it's down to u both nw bring us those bfp ladies!! X

Doesn't mean you are out! Take your own advice woman lol x


----------



## Mom2sam

kell said:


> Mom2sam said:
> 
> 
> Ok i tested & BFN boo i knw i'm out as i still gt that feeling af will be early & cramping argh onto next month x
> 
> Tnb0047 & momma-smurf it's down to u both nw bring us those bfp ladies!! X
> 
> Doesn't mean you are out! Take your own advice woman lol xClick to expand...

Haha i knw but i just feel out if i dont get a bfp or even a squinter at 9dpo i usually knw wat's coming i will test just once again tmrw coz i hv a frer left in pack but i knw it wil b a bfn x


----------



## Mom2sam

So much for a 3 hr old & not a drink since i woke up right time for a cuppa x

For those of us who are out or feeling out (myself) wat are ur plans for next cycle? I think i'm still going to follow smep but add some extra days towards end, third cycle so dont knw wat else to try. I need to plan ahead so i dont sit & sulk lol x


----------



## Sanne1234

cantw82bmum said:


> Ladies I just got my BFP!!! 20 months of TTC!!!
> 
> Wish you all BFPs sending lots of sticky dust your way!!

Congrats!!!


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Mom2sam said:


> Ok i tested & BFN boo i knw i'm out as i still gt that feeling af will be early & cramping argh onto next month x
> 
> Tnb0047 & momma-smurf it's down to u both nw bring us those bfp ladies!! X
> 
> Still got hope for u too kel are u testing again? I think i'm just going to wait for my freind the witch to show up x

Bfn for me this morning with no sign of the witch.


----------



## shell-bell

Congrats cantw82bmum! Good luck ladies xxxx you're not out till the witch shows xxx


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Congrats cantw82bmum


----------



## Mom2sam

Mummy smurf hw many dpo are you? I cant beleive this just tmb0047 left! X


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

12dpo. The witch best show her face in next day or two if she's going to before she ruins my plans for April :(


----------



## Mom2sam

Lol i knw wat u mean once i feel out i just want her here so can move on but i dont want mine coming just yet nd to know my body sorted itself out ths cycle. Last cycle was first proper period aftr bc pill for 2 months so had spotting 4-5 days before she showed up usually once i spot turns to full flow same day or next. X

So i been taking pregnacare conception vits for 3 months now i thnk i hav 6 pills left thr getting expensive do u thnk it's ok to switch to just regular folic acid nw? Anyone else taking vits etc x


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Mom2sam said:


> Lol i knw wat u mean once i feel out i just want her here so can move on but i dont want mine coming just yet nd to know my body sorted itself out ths cycle. Last cycle was first proper period aftr bc pill for 2 months so had spotting 4-5 days before she showed up usually once i spot turns to full flow same day or next. X
> 
> So i been taking pregnacare conception vits for 3 months now i thnk i hav 6 pills left thr getting expensive do u thnk it's ok to switch to just regular folic acid nw? Anyone else taking vits etc x

Il get back to you on that I'm currently doing some research on next months ttc plan lol but i think I'm gonna take the soya isoflavones earlier this month since my ovulation was as late as 20 is like to bring that forward and see what else can be taken with it.


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

I really don't think I'm out yet and if the witch doesn't show tomorrow il be more so convinced because today and yesterday I keep getting little twinges down there and still feel a little nausea, so I'm wandering if it's possible late implantation, I know it can occur up to 12dpo althou less likely then. It's not painfull but I feel it wasn't sure if I imagined it yesterday, it does feel like it's right the middle but low down


----------



## mzhwd

Congrats for the BFP. Hopefully we get more. Unfortunately, I will not be testing today. I was going to buy my FRER last night to ensure that I tested in the AM amd and I noticed that I had a box. I figured that I had one in it, why would I keep an empty box. So I didn't go to the store. When I woke up this AM to test and got the box it was empty. OMG why would I keep a empty box. Smh lol I feel so stupid and partly angry at myself, but it's ok. Everything happens for a reason.

I guess I will be waiting this one out since I'm so close to AF. She's due Wednesday.


----------



## Mom2sam

Ok so i just wiped & tiny bit of blood mixed with cm exactly like last cycle argh knew it so i think af should be here in next 3-4 days if it's anything like last cycle it was like this last cycle not even proper spotting it never reached my underwear until day before af but thr wen i wiped. Just glad she'l be here on time but no more testing just going to wait to see if she arrives on next few days last months LP was 13 days x


----------



## Mom2sam

mzhwd said:


> Congrats for the BFP. Hopefully we get more. Unfortunately, I will not be testing today. I was going to buy my FRER last night to ensure that I tested in the AM amd and I noticed that I had a box. I figured that I had one in it, why would I keep an empty box. So I didn't go to the store. When I woke up this AM to test and got the box it was empty. OMG why would I keep a empty box. Smh lol I feel so stupid and partly angry at myself, but it's ok. Everything happens for a reason.
> 
> I guess I will be waiting this one out since I'm so close to AF. She's due Wednesday.

Lol i sometimes forget to throw the box away. X


----------



## Tmb0047

Good morning! Sorry for those of you feeling out :(

10DPO and a BFP! I'm in shock!


----------



## mzhwd

Mom2sam said:


> Lol i knw wat u mean once i feel out i just want her here so can move on but i dont want mine cone yet nd to know my body sorted itself out ths cycle. Last cycle was first proper period aftr bc pill for 2 months so had spotting 4-5 days before she showed usually once i spot turns to full flow same day or next. X
> 
> So i been taking pregnacare conception vits for 3 months now i thnk i hav 6 pills left thr getting expensive do u thnk it's ok to switch to just regular folic acid nw? Anyone else taking vits etc x


When I told my doctor that we were TTC she too me to take Fish Oil/Omega 3 and Folic Acid from OTC. So i have a womens multivitamin that has 400mg Folic Acid and a vitamin that has 1200mg Fish Oil / 360mg Omega-3 just like she requested. She gave me the min mg needed for each. I don't remember, but i know those are meeting what she told.

As a certified pharmacy worker there isn't a real differnce. Find one with the recommended Folic Acid intake and it will work just as well.


----------



## cantw82bmum

kell said:


> Cantw82bmum, how many dpo are you? Is this your first test this cycle?

I'm about 13-14 dpo first test this cycle. Thought I was way out zero symptoms except sore chest lol oh and last night I woke up and drank all the water out of the kettle cos I was so thirsty (I'm OCD with bacteria and filtered water hahahah) so I thought something was up!


----------



## Mom2sam

Tmb0047 said:


> Good morning! Sorry for those of you feeling out :(
> 
> 10DPO and a BFP! I'm in shock!

OmG yay! I knew at least 2/3 of us had to get a bfp ths time! Huge congrats!! Xx


----------



## Mom2sam

mzhwd said:


> Mom2sam said:
> 
> 
> Lol i knw wat u mean once i feel out i just want her here so can move on but i dont want mine cone yet nd to know my body sorted itself out ths cycle. Last cycle was first proper period aftr bc pill for 2 months so had spotting 4-5 days before she showed usually once i spot turns to full flow same day or next. X
> 
> So i been taking pregnacare conception vits for 3 months now i thnk i hav 6 pills left thr getting expensive do u thnk it's ok to switch to just regular folic acid nw? Anyone else taking vits etc x
> 
> 
> When I told my doctor that we were TTC she too me to take Fish Oil/Omega 3 and Folic Acid from OTC. So i have a womens multivitamin that has 400mg Folic Acid and a vitamin that has 1200mg Fish Oil / 360mg Omega-3 just like she requested. She gave me the min mg needed for each. I don't remember, but i know those are meeting what she told.
> 
> As a certified pharmacy worker there isn't a real differnce. Find one with the recommended Folic Acid intake and it will work just as well.Click to expand...

Ok thanks so much i think i'l just get the folic acid & fish oil too for nw x


----------



## Mom2sam

mummy_smurf2b said:


> I really don't think I'm out yet and if the witch doesn't show tomorrow il be more so convinced because today and yesterday I keep getting little twinges down there and still feel a little nausea, so I'm wandering if it's possible late implantation, I know it can occur up to 12dpo althou less likely then. It's not painfull but I feel it wasn't sure if I imagined it yesterday, it does feel like it's right the middle but low down

It definitely can happen until 12dpo fx crossed for u x


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Tmb0047 said:


> Good morning! Sorry for those of you feeling out :(
> 
> 10DPO and a BFP! I'm in shock!


Congrats  

I'm not out til the witch shows up hehe


----------



## Sanne1234

Tmb0047 said:


> Good morning! Sorry for those of you feeling out :(
> 
> 10DPO and a BFP! I'm in shock!

Congrats!!! :happydance:


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Oh wow I feel a bit nervous now, I just went back to my frer I decided to keep hold of it for now lol I was looking at tests on count down to pregnancy and saw many ppl took their frer to bits to get the test stick bit out and get a closer look, and I'm seeing a second very faint line definitely. I don't think it would show on a pic but il try


----------



## Mom2sam

Get that pic up woohoo ths is exciting! X


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

https://i58.tinypic.com/2vi1pjs.jpg

Zoom in and ul see 2nd line


----------



## Mom2sam

Yes i see it & it looks pink! X

This is todays test right? I think ur definitely still in woohoo x


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Do u think it's positive then looms pink to me also I wish I had waited the 10min insted of dismissing it as neg lol I just went the toilette and had sum stringy cm dangling sorry for tmi lol my 10miu shows nothing at all so frer ftw, is there any tests that would maybe get darker line?

Yep today's test done around 12ish


----------



## shell-bell

mummy_smurf2b said:


> Do u think it's positive then looms pink to me also I wish I had waited the 10min insted of dismissing it as neg lol I just went the toilette and had sum stringy cm dangling sorry for tmi lol my 10miu shows nothing at all so frer ftw, is there any tests that would maybe
> Yep today's test done around 12ish

Def looks like a BFP to me!!!! Congrats! Awesome news!

Sorry mom2sam and other ladies who's AF arrived. Sending you all hugs xxx


----------



## Mom2sam

mummy_smurf2b said:


> Do u think it's positive then looms pink to me also I wish I had waited the 10min insted of dismissing it as neg lol I just went the toilette and had sum stringy cm dangling sorry for tmi lol my 10miu shows nothing at all so frer ftw, is there any tests that would maybe get darker line?
> 
> Yep today's test done around 12ish

Was it only thr after u took it apart or before u took it apart? I knw last cycle i saw nothing on the frer in time frame even aftr 10 mins later took it apart & a line appeared but i can say mine definitely didn't hv any pink to it, it was grey. So i guessed air hit it causing a evap. Thing is your's does look pink but why isn't it showing on other tests, maybe wait & take another in the morning fx crossed for u x


----------



## Mom2sam

shell-bell said:


> mummy_smurf2b said:
> 
> 
> Do u think it's positive then looms pink to me also I wish I had waited the 10min insted of dismissing it as neg lol I just went the toilette and had sum stringy cm dangling sorry for tmi lol my 10miu shows nothing at all so frer ftw, is there any tests that would maybe
> Yep today's test done around 12ish
> 
> Def looks like a BFP to me!!!! Congrats! Awesome news!
> 
> Sorry mom2sam and other ladies who's AF arrived. Sending you all hugs xxxClick to expand...

Af hasn't arrived yet i'm 9dpo tested & bfn so just felt out lol hd cm mixed with tiny bit of blood wen wiped so confused nw as to whether it's start of spotting & af will come in few days or ib? I dunno. Hv u tested again yet? X


----------



## shell-bell

Mom2sam said:


> shell-bell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummy_smurf2b said:
> 
> 
> Do u think it's positive then looms pink to me also I wish I had waited the 10min insted of dismissing it as neg lol I just went the toilette and had sum stringy cm dangling sorry for tmi lol my 10miu shows nothing at all so frer ftw, is there any tests that would maybe
> Yep today's test done around 12ish
> 
> Def looks like a BFP to me!!!! Congrats! Awesome news!
> 
> Sorry mom2sam and other ladies who's AF arrived. Sending you all hugs xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Af hasn't arrived yet i'm 9dpo tested & bfn so just felt out lol hd cm mixed with tiny bit of blood wen wiped so confused nw as to whether it's start of spotting & af will come in few days or ib? I dunno. Hv u tested again yet? XClick to expand...

Maybe IB!!! Fingers crossed Hun!

I just tested with a different ic and......
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 18.5 KB
Views: 16


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Mom2sam said:


> shell-bell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummy_smurf2b said:
> 
> 
> Do u think it's positive then looms pink to me also I wish I had waited the 10min insted of dismissing it as neg lol I just went the toilette and had sum stringy cm dangling sorry for tmi lol my 10miu shows nothing at all so frer ftw, is there any tests that would maybe
> Yep today's test done around 12ish
> 
> Def looks like a BFP to me!!!! Congrats! Awesome news!
> 
> Sorry mom2sam and other ladies who's AF arrived. Sending you all hugs xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Af hasn't arrived yet i'm 9dpo tested & bfn so just felt out lol hd cm mixed with tiny bit of blood wen wiped so confused nw as to whether it's start of spotting & af will come in few days or ib? I dunno. Hv u tested again yet? XClick to expand...

Nope just back from the shop with another box of frer I'm thinking of waitin til wed to use 1 of them and try with another cheapie in morn. Don't forget the cheapie is only said to detect 10miu where as frer must b a lot less since u can use it a lot sooner. It defo looks pink to me and my bbs are sore today more than any other day. 

I'm guessing evaps ain't pink then?


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

I think I see a Line there shell what dpo are you?


----------



## shell-bell

Thanks mummy_smurf2b! I'm 10DPO!!


----------



## MellyH

Huge congrats to cantw82bmum, Tmb and shell! That's so awesome. You guys must be over the moon!

mummy_smurf, I'm always suspicious of lines that appear after the timeframe, pink or not, so I would test again in a day or two. You're definitely not out yet though!!!


----------



## Stellae

Mom2sam I had cramps and backaches for a full week before my first bfp, so you never know! 

I'm tempted to test, but I'm really nervous of getting a bfp then a bfn or AF a few days later. That food poisoning I had a few days ago really has me fretting :-/!


----------



## jennylynn1234

I am now 9 DPO and I so want to test but I know it is too early and do not want to be disappointed. I am still constipated, been very short tempered latly which is not at all like me. I get mad about the silliest things. I had a weird sharp pain in my back two days ago just kind of hit me then would go away then come back onyl lasted a 30 secs. Feel hungry all the time and so sleepy. I wonder if this month will be it for me or if I am just convincing my self of this. I bought only one test so I would not be tempting to test until I should. What do you guys think? When should I test?


----------



## Tmb0047

jennylynn1234 said:


> I am now 9 DPO and I so want to test but I know it is too early and do not want to be disappointed. I am still constipated, been very short tempered latly which is not at all like me. I get mad about the silliest things. I had a weird sharp pain in my back two days ago just kind of hit me then would go away then come back onyl lasted a 30 secs. Feel hungry all the time and so sleepy. I wonder if this month will be it for me or if I am just convincing my self of this. I bought only one test so I would not be tempting to test until I should. What do you guys think? When should I test?

My FRER showed a nice pink line this morning at 10DPO :) It is light but easily seen. I am constipated, emotional, hungry and tired. GL!


----------



## Mom2sam

shell-bell said:


> Mom2sam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shell-bell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummy_smurf2b said:
> 
> 
> Do u think it's positive then looms pink to me also I wish I had waited the 10min insted of dismissing it as neg lol I just went the toilette and had sum stringy cm dangling sorry for tmi lol my 10miu shows nothing at all so frer ftw, is there any tests that would maybe
> Yep today's test done around 12ish
> 
> Def looks like a BFP to me!!!! Congrats! Awesome news!
> 
> Sorry mom2sam and other ladies who's AF arrived. Sending you all hugs xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Af hasn't arrived yet i'm 9dpo tested & bfn so just felt out lol hd cm mixed with tiny bit of blood wen wiped so confused nw as to whether it's start of spotting & af will come in few days or ib? I dunno. Hv u tested again yet? XClick to expand...
> 
> Maybe IB!!! Fingers crossed Hun!
> 
> I just tested with a different ic and......Click to expand...

Ooh that's a nice pink thick line! X


----------



## Mom2sam

mummy_smurf2b said:


> Mom2sam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shell-bell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummy_smurf2b said:
> 
> 
> Do u think it's positive then looms pink to me also I wish I had waited the 10min insted of dismissing it as neg lol I just went the toilette and had sum stringy cm dangling sorry for tmi lol my 10miu shows nothing at all so frer ftw, is there any tests that would maybe
> Yep today's test done around 12ish
> 
> Def looks like a BFP to me!!!! Congrats! Awesome news!
> 
> Sorry mom2sam and other ladies who's AF arrived. Sending you all hugs xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Af hasn't arrived yet i'm 9dpo tested & bfn so just felt out lol hd cm mixed with tiny bit of blood wen wiped so confused nw as to whether it's start of spotting & af will come in few days or ib? I dunno. Hv u tested again yet? XClick to expand...
> 
> Nope just back from the shop with another box of frer I'm thinking of waitin til wed to use 1 of them and try with another cheapie in morn. Don't forget the cheapie is only said to detect 10miu where as frer must b a lot less since u can use it a lot sooner. It defo looks pink to me and my bbs are sore today more than any other day.
> 
> I'm guessing evaps ain't pink then?Click to expand...

I myself hav never got a pink evap on frer only grey. I checkd frer box & it doesn't say sensitivity on it or on the paper instruction leaflet inside. I think its 12Miu or 15. I think its a bfp for u hun x


----------



## Mom2sam

Stellae said:


> Mom2sam I had cramps and backaches for a full week before my first bfp, so you never know!
> 
> I'm tempted to test, but I'm really nervous of getting a bfp then a bfn or AF a few days later. That food poisoning I had a few days ago really has me fretting :-/!

Fx crossed u get a nice bfp hun wen u test x


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Mom2sam said:


> mummy_smurf2b said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mom2sam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shell-bell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummy_smurf2b said:
> 
> 
> Do u think it's positive then looms pink to me also I wish I had waited the 10min insted of dismissing it as neg lol I just went the toilette and had sum stringy cm dangling sorry for tmi lol my 10miu shows nothing at all so frer ftw, is there any tests that would maybe
> Yep today's test done around 12ish
> 
> Def looks like a BFP to me!!!! Congrats! Awesome news!
> 
> Sorry mom2sam and other ladies who's AF arrived. Sending you all hugs xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Af hasn't arrived yet i'm 9dpo tested & bfn so just felt out lol hd cm mixed with tiny bit of blood wen wiped so confused nw as to whether it's start of spotting & af will come in few days or ib? I dunno. Hv u tested again yet? XClick to expand...
> 
> Nope just back from the shop with another box of frer I'm thinking of waitin til wed to use 1 of them and try with another cheapie in morn. Don't forget the cheapie is only said to detect 10miu where as frer must b a lot less since u can use it a lot sooner. It defo looks pink to me and my bbs are sore today more than any other day.
> 
> I'm guessing evaps ain't pink then?Click to expand...
> 
> I myself hav never got a pink evap on frer only grey. I checkd frer box & it doesn't say sensitivity on it or on the paper instruction leaflet inside. I think its 12Miu or 15. I think its a bfp for u hun xClick to expand...

I looked myself and couldn't find anything either but I'm just looking at their website now to see if that has any hints



> About our Early Result Pregnancy Test
> With First to Detect Technology, only FIRST RESPONSE captures scant amounts of pregnancy hormones6 days sooner than your missed period, no other test can do that.

I think it's less than 12 with it saying scant. I'm pretty sure I am myself but I have plenty of ics to use for the next week or two plus two more frer but I think it would be a waste doing a frer before weds.
FF suggested af is due tomorrow so if I'm not wrong shouldn't my hcg increase tomorrow?


----------



## Mom2sam

mummy_smurf2b said:


> Mom2sam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummy_smurf2b said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mom2sam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shell-bell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummy_smurf2b said:
> 
> 
> Do u think it's positive then looms pink to me also I wish I had waited the 10min insted of dismissing it as neg lol I just went the toilette and had sum stringy cm dangling sorry for tmi lol my 10miu shows nothing at all so frer ftw, is there any tests that would maybe
> Yep today's test done around 12ish
> 
> Def looks like a BFP to me!!!! Congrats! Awesome news!
> 
> Sorry mom2sam and other ladies who's AF arrived. Sending you all hugs xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Af hasn't arrived yet i'm 9dpo tested & bfn so just felt out lol hd cm mixed with tiny bit of blood wen wiped so confused nw as to whether it's start of spotting & af will come in few days or ib? I dunno. Hv u tested again yet? XClick to expand...
> 
> Nope just back from the shop with another box of frer I'm thinking of waitin til wed to use 1 of them and try with another cheapie in morn. Don't forget the cheapie is only said to detect 10miu where as frer must b a lot less since u can use it a lot sooner. It defo looks pink to me and my bbs are sore today more than any other day.
> 
> I'm guessing evaps ain't pink then?Click to expand...
> 
> I myself hav never got a pink evap on frer only grey. I checkd frer box & it doesn't say sensitivity on it or on the paper instruction leaflet inside. I think its 12Miu or 15. I think its a bfp for u hun xClick to expand...
> 
> I looked myself and couldn't find anything either but I'm just looking at their website now to see if that has any hints
> 
> 
> 
> About our Early Result Pregnancy Test
> With First to Detect Technology, only FIRST RESPONSE captures scant amounts of pregnancy hormones6 days sooner than your missed period, no other test can do that.Click to expand...
> 
> I think it's less than 12 with it saying scant. I'm pretty sure I am myself but I have plenty of ics to use for the next week or two plus two more frer but I think it would be a waste doing a frer before weds.
> FF suggested af is due tomorrow so if I'm not wrong shouldn't my hcg increase tomorrow?Click to expand...

Hopefully yes. I think if u have the ics just kp testing from tmrw. If thier 10miu should show i'v just been googling too & found same thing 'scant amounts'why cant thy be more specific & gv numbers lol x


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

It would at some point but like melly said it depends on how much baseline hcg u have from what I read earlier every women has diff amounts of hcg, so not everyone has 5miu before pregnant so it really then depends how quick it builds up and what the actual implantation day was but I'd say definitely by Thursday there should be at least 10. But the brand can also make a diff as shown by kells tests. On my first pregnancy thou I got a paint positive on a pound shop test on the day af was due which from that I'm guessing my hcg isn't very high.


----------



## Stellae

:bfn: a few minutes ago, so I'm thinkin' I'm out for sure! Oh well, I guess I'll cheer myself up with a tall glass of wine :lol:


----------



## Shilo

I'm out :( Got AF at 12DPO today. Picked up my Femara prescription and will be doing my first cycle with that.


----------



## mzhwd

Stellae said:


> :bfn: a few minutes ago, so I'm thinkin' I'm out for sure! Oh well, I guess I'll cheer myself up with a tall glass of wine :lol:

That always makes me feel better. :lol:


----------



## mzhwd

Shilo said:


> I'm out :( Got AF at 12DPO today. Picked up my Femara prescription and will be doing my first cycle with that.

Sorry to hear that the witch got you. Hopefully you'll get your BFP next month. :hugs:


----------



## Mom2sam

mummy_smurf2b said:


> It would at some point but like melly said it depends on how much baseline hcg u have from what I read earlier every women has diff amounts of hcg, so not everyone has 5miu before pregnant so it really then depends how quick it builds up and what the actual implantation day was but I'd say definitely by Thursday there should be at least 10. But the brand can also make a diff as shown by kells tests. On my first pregnancy thou I got a paint positive on a pound shop test on the day af was due which from that I'm guessing my hcg isn't very high.

That explains why everyone gets bfp at different times early for some & later for others. If it didn't show til af due day last time it prob is too early for you yet. Both times i gt bfp was 9dp0 so i usually knw i'm out if by 10dpo bfn which is today. I tested & BFN af due in 3/4 days x


----------



## Mom2sam

How is everyone doing today? X


----------



## Diddy2013

Happy April fools day! Af is here for me (no joke) back to cd 1


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Diddy2013 said:


> Happy April fools day! Af is here for me (no joke) back to cd 1

Sorry to hear that :(



Mom2sam said:


> How is everyone doing today? X

Does anyone know what miu boots home brand is? My ics are still saying no this morn so I'm debating buyin a boots test lol


----------



## Mom2sam

Mummy smurf i found this hope it helps x
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 28.5 KB
Views: 14


----------



## Mom2sam

Sorry its blurry! Anyway says boots own brand is 50miu x


----------



## shell-bell

Mom2sam did u test?


----------



## Princesa7

AF hit me today too!!!! =(


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Mom2sam said:


> Sorry its blurry! Anyway says boots own brand is 50miu x

Thanks means I'd have no chance then I just ordered some diff 10miu ones on eBay but I may get another frer out tomorrow


----------



## shell-bell

Sorry princesa7


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

shell-bell said:


> Sorry princesa7

Sorry princessa

Done any more tests shell?


----------



## Mom2sam

Yes shell bell another bfn this morning. Spotting today so af should be here in a day or two onto third cycle for me x


----------



## Mom2sam

Sorry princessa x


----------



## Mom2sam

Mummy smurf from everything i'v read i thnk frer is the most sensitive along with 10miu ic x


----------



## kell

I'm really losing hope now :( tested with a frer this afternoon and bfn :( im 10dpo. Feel like shit now, excuse language x


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Mom2sam said:
 

> Mummy smurf from everything i'v read i thnk frer is the most senisotive along with 10miu ic x

Not really sure about ics as iv seen some say it took longer for them to get a positive on them but tomorrow shall tell iv ordered some off amazon called Certain Ultra Early Pregnancy Test although I think there only one test in that lol but I also ordered a different pack ov 10 off eBay so one way or the other I should definitely get my right answer soon, tomorrow I'd be officially classed as late for definite and there is no signs at all that the witch is about to show up. Iv also read a couple of ppl say evaps on frer is rare.


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

kell said:


> I'm really losing hope now :( tested with a frer this afternoon and bfn :( im 10dpo. Feel like shit now, excuse language x

10dpo is still early, there's still hope yet.


----------



## Mom2sam

mummy_smurf2b said:


> Mom2sam said:
> 
> 
> Mummy smurf from everything i'v read i thnk frer is the most senisotive along with 10miu ic x
> 
> Not really sure about ics as iv seen some say it took longer for them to get a positive on them but tomorrow shall tell iv ordered some off amazon called Certain Ultra Early Pregnancy Test although I think there only one test in that lol but I also ordered a different pack ov 10 off eBay so one way or the other I should definitely get my right answer soon, tomorrow I'd be officially classed as late for definite and there is no signs at all that the witch is about to show up. Iv also read a couple of ppl say evaps on frer is rare.Click to expand...

I ordered thm & its what i used today think it's the one step ones 10miu & no evaps not even an indent lol in the past wen i hv got bfp ic did show it thier just not good for progression once u hv got a bfp x


----------



## jennylynn1234

Now I am 10 do and I have been having dreams that I am pregnant the last two days! Hoping this is my body telling me something. Anyone have dreams telling people you were pregnant before a bfp? Having some creamy white cm today and still constipated. Trying to hold off on testing. After is expected April 5th


----------



## MellyH

Sorry Diddy and Princes7 *passes the chocolate*

We need at least one April Fool's BFP!!!


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

jennylynn1234 said:


> Now I am 10 do and I have been having dreams that I am pregnant the last two days! Hoping this is my body telling me something. Anyone have dreams telling people you were pregnant before a bfp? Having some creamy white cm today and still constipated. Trying to hold off on testing. After is expected April 5th

I been havimy dreams for the past week except the last night or two but they wasn't ones of being preg which I think was an awesome sign for me because I don't dream. 
Only 4 more days to go lol til u may know lol go test with a frer hehe.

I really don't know why my ics not showing anything the only thing I can think of is if my hcg is low. I'm gonna book a doc apt for next week prob around thurs to b sure and ask for blood test but I'd hope to have to have confirmed with tests by then. My frer 2mo should defo give me a result.


----------



## Mom2sam

I had dreams past few days that not myself but other ppl are announcing thr pregnancies 2 of my sisters & my sister in law. Thought might be a sign but then i thnk it might hv been coz it's all i kept thnkng about whilst waiting to test lol 

Hope u get a bfp for wen u test fx for u x


----------



## Mom2sam

mummy_smurf2b said:


> jennylynn1234 said:
> 
> 
> Now I am 10 do and I have been having dreams that I am pregnant the last two days! Hoping this is my body telling me something. Anyone have dreams telling people you were pregnant before a bfp? Having some creamy white cm today and still constipated. Trying to hold off on testing. After is expected April 5th
> 
> I been havimy dreams for the past week except the last night or two but they wasn't ones of being preg which I think was an awesome sign for me because I don't dream.
> Only 4 more days to go lol til u may know lol go test with a frer hehe.
> 
> I really don't know why my ics not showing anything the only thing I can think of is if my hcg is low. I'm gonna book a doc apt for next week prob around thurs to b sure and ask for blood test but I'd hope to have to have confirmed with tests by then. My frer 2mo should defo give me a result.Click to expand...

How many dpo will u be tmrw? X


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

14 dpo 2mo


----------



## sirouseman

I am glad to hear some of us got our bfp's. I am already on CD 2 today :(


----------



## Mom2sam

mummy_smurf2b said:


> 14 dpo 2mo

I think it should show tmrw then fx crossed for u x


----------



## Mom2sam

sirouseman said:


> I am glad to hear some of us got our bfp's. I am already on CD 2 today :(

I'l be joining u next cycle. Bfn today & spotting x


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Mom2sam said:


> mummy_smurf2b said:
> 
> 
> 14 dpo 2mo
> 
> I think it should show tmrw then fx crossed for u xClick to expand...

Just booked my apt for next Thursday just in case lol now I need to figure an excuse why I'm going docs for oh because I'm trying to keep it a surprise til his bday on 17th haha

I do hope you all get your bfps next cycle.


----------



## jennylynn1234

Did I mention I woke up at 1:25 in the morning having to use the bathroom and an undescribeable thirst. Drank a whole bottle of gatorade. Hoping that we get some positive tests in the coming days. Baby dust to you all.


----------



## mzhwd

Mom2sam said:


> sirouseman said:
> 
> 
> I am glad to hear some of us got our bfp's. I am already on CD 2 today :(
> 
> I'l be joining u next cycIe. Bfn today & spotting xClick to expand...


Me too AF got me this AM. hopeully the second go around this month we'll have better luck. I pretty much have 28 day cycles how long are you ladies cycles??? I'm testing early this time too. Hopefully we'll still get our BFP in April just a few weeks later then expected. Here's to wishful thinking and a tall glass of wine.


----------



## Mom2sam

mzhwd said:


> Mom2sam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sirouseman said:
> 
> 
> I am glad to hear some of us got our bfp's. I am already on CD 2 today :(
> 
> I'l be joining u next cycIe. Bfn today & spotting xClick to expand...
> 
> 
> Me too AF got me this AM. hopeully the second go around this month we'll have better luck. I pretty much have 28 day cycles how long are you ladies cycles??? I'm testing early this time too. Hopefully we'll still get our BFP in April just a few weeks later then expected. Here's to wishful thinking and a tall glass of wine.Click to expand...

Hi yep i think most will still be in for end of April & hopefully get lots of bfp end of April or first week of May. My last cycle was 33 days & one before that 28. Usually 28-33 days. X


----------



## Mom2sam

mummy_smurf2b said:


> Mom2sam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummy_smurf2b said:
> 
> 
> 14 dpo 2mo
> 
> I think it should show tmrw then fx crossed for u xClick to expand...
> 
> Just booked my apt for next Thursday just in case lol now I need to figure an excuse why I'm going docs for oh because I'm trying to keep it a surprise til his bday on 17th haha
> 
> I do hope you all get your bfps next cycle.Click to expand...

Aww hope u can gv a lovely surprise wen i last conceived was few weeks before dh birthday too but i couldn't hold it in so ended up telling him lol x


----------



## Mom2sam

Jenny hw many dpo are u? Hoping it means a bfp for you hun wen are u testing? X


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Mom2sam said:


> mummy_smurf2b said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mom2sam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummy_smurf2b said:
> 
> 
> 14 dpo 2mo
> 
> I think it should show tmrw then fx crossed for u xClick to expand...
> 
> Just booked my apt for next Thursday just in case lol now I need to figure an excuse why I'm going docs for oh because I'm trying to keep it a surprise til his bday on 17th haha
> 
> I do hope you all get your bfps next cycle.Click to expand...
> 
> Aww hope u can gv a lovely surprise wen i last conceived was few weeks before dh birthday too but i couldn't hold it in so ended up telling him lol xClick to expand...

Haha I know what you mean I'm dying to tell him it's going to be so hard wen he's here as he's coming to stay for a week and half from weds. Iv worked it out il blame my heart burn. I do get it, have done since being preg with DD thought it would go after, no such luck so all il need to do is ask doc for some gaviscon while there hehe.


----------



## Diddy2013

Who is left to test?!?! I'm waiting for the april fools day bfp!


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Diddy2013 said:


> Who is left to test?!?! I'm waiting for the april fools day bfp!

I'm testing again tomorrow still waitin for my tests to confirm I'm preg lol.


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Hey all

So I was just led in bed and couldn't sleep, then if realised something that's got me thinking is this related. When me and oh first started to ttc I bought a big pack of ovulation sticks that said they 20miu yet wen I used them on my last cycle they didn't once get a second line, not even a hint of one, even if I try now, nothing. I then purchased a second lot which are 25miu and they show a line every time without a prob. Do you think it could be related to the Ic tests I currently have not working?


----------



## MellyH

Well ovulation tests and pregnancy tests are testing for different things, right? The ovulation test is testing for LH (leutenising hormone or something?) which surges when you ovulate. And pregnancy tests are for HCG. So I don't know how they would be related.


----------



## shell-bell

mummy_smurf2b said:


> shell-bell said:
> 
> 
> Sorry princesa7
> 
> Sorry princessa
> 
> Done any more tests shell?Click to expand...

I did mummy_smurf2b! Got my BFP - so happy! Waiting for all u ladies to join me! :hugs:


----------



## kell

Bfn this morning with fmu on a frer. 11dpo. I still feel pregnant and no sign of spotting or anything. Very strange x


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

MellyH said:


> Well ovulation tests and pregnancy tests are testing for different things, right? The ovulation test is testing for LH (leutenising hormone or something?) which surges when you ovulate. And pregnancy tests are for HCG. So I don't know how they would be related.

I was thinking hormonal imbalance or something althou I'm sure iv read ov tests also test for hcg

Congrats shell-bell


----------



## Mom2sam

Hi i hv seen women use opk as hpt so i did a couple cycle second line was thr but not really dark like it is wen its positive i think ur body has lh in it anyway throughout cycle & test gets darker wen lh surge peaks before ovulation. Thy say it cn also pick up hcg my second line ws thr but not really dark & thn af came anyway. Is ur second line really dark? X


----------



## Mom2sam

kell said:


> Bfn this morning with fmu on a frer. 11dpo. I still feel pregnant and no sign of spotting or anything. Very strange x

I'm sorry about the Bfn x


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Mom2sam said:


> Hi i hv seen women use opk as hpt so i did a couple cycle second line was thr but not really dark like it is wen its positive i think ur body has lh in it anyway throughout cycle & test gets darker wen lh surge peaks before ovulation. Thy say it cn also pick up hcg my second line ws thr but not really dark & thn af came anyway. Is ur second line really dark? X

Iv not tried in the last weekish so couldn't say. Grr my ics haven't arrived looks like it be tomorrow bit I'm still waitin on my other one from Amazon and wish it hurry I'm dyin for the toilette, another thing that confirms it for me if I don't go toilette soon enough I get those pains u get if you need to go and have been waitin ages but I get that a lot sooner and seem to feel the need to go a lot sooner wen some times I don't really need it much. Anyway looks like I can't try my new ics today since postman has been.


----------



## michmash

michmash said:


> I'd like to join the group. My AF is due on the 1st of April and I hope Aunt flo chickens out and doesn't show up at all!
> 
> So far my 'symptoms' look promising but I just don't want to get my hopes up so I'm trying to just wait till the 31st to test.. My cycles vary from 27 to 31 CD so I'm waiting the longest I could and will be testing on CD29.
> Though this tww is getting a toll on me and don't know if I'll make it till then! :haha:
> I also kinda made up my mind that i am actually preggo since I got pregnant within our first month of trying with my first and was hoping it will be the same this time.. so I will be pretty devastated if I got a BFN.. grrr I hate myself!

So I've been testing since 11DPO and the first one was a BFN, 2nd and 3rd I though I saw a very faint line, and then I tested again yesterday, on the 1st of April and got a BFP! Line was still faint but it was pretty visible. So happy right now! Wish you all get your BFP's soon :hugs:


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Congrats mishmash


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Iv just booked a new doc apt for Tuesday, it's driving me nuts I just want to know lol


----------



## MellyH

HOORAAAAAAAAY! Congrats michmash.


----------



## jennylynn1234

I am 11 DPO today and I am thinking about testing Friday or Saturday morning. I just do not want to test to early and get a false negative or be disappointed. Let hope for a positive


----------



## Mom2sam

Big congrats michmash! Wishing is happy & healthy 9 months. So wat dpo did u see it on test 11dpo? X


----------



## MellyH

Jennylynn, I'm the same, was waiting for when my period was due! Fingers crossed for you!!


----------



## michmash

Mom2sam said:


> Big congrats michmash! Wishing is happy & healthy 9 months. So wat dpo did u see it on test 11dpo? X

Thanks :) the first time I saw a definite positive was yesterday at 14dpo. Confirmed today with a digital :happydance:


----------



## mzhwd

Congrats Mishmash!!!!!


I've also heard of some women using OPK as a pregnancy test. IDK how well it works though.

For those of us moving on to a new cycle are you guys trying anything new this time. I don't really think I am. We're just going to BD more...but just once a day from CD8-16 that way I'll be certain that we catch that little egg.


----------



## Diddy2013

Cd 2 starting next round of clomid tomorrow!!!


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Diddy2013 said:


> Cd 2 starting next round of clomid tomorrow!!!

GL fx crossed for you


----------



## kell

Morning ladies. 

12dpo today and still getting bfn :shrug: thought I could see something but now not convinced. So frustrating because I feel pregnant! Waves of nausea all day, heavy lumpy sore boobs, cramps, emotional, waking up feeling sick every morning and dreaming about bfp. No spotting at all yet which is unusual before af. I'm losing my mind here.


----------



## kell

Oooh and congratulations Mishmash and the rest with lovely bfps :) x


----------



## Mom2sam

Cd1 for me af came today 

Kell u might hv just implanted later & so it's not showing yet? X


----------



## MellyH

Sorry mom2sam :(

I am not trying anything particularly new, although we may start a bit earlier this time. I'm just pleased that we have the whole week together over the fertile period this time!!!


----------



## Mom2sam

I'm thinking of just dtd every other day wen i finish af for 3 weeks lol still going to use preseed thats all. so last month my Lp was 13 days & ths cycle 12. Altho started spotting on 9dpo last cycle & 10dpo ths time. Does the spotting count wen u working out your Lp or do u count it from full flow. X


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Mom2sam said:


> I'm thinking of just dtd every other day wen i finish af for 3 weeks lol still going to use preseed thats all. so last month my Lp was 13 days & ths cycle 12. Altho started spotting on 9dpo last cycle & 10dpo ths time. Does the spotting count wen u working out your Lp or do u count it from full flow. X

Iv read it starts from the day that u have enough to need a pad.


----------



## MellyH

Definitely full flow, spotting doesn't count. My LP went from 13 days to 12 days as well! So I'm going to keep an eye on it.


----------



## Mom2sam

That's same as mine then last month 13 days this last cycle 12. I think were still ok as if it's shorter than 10 days considered too short. Need to order more opks tommorow i'm out of them. Alot more crampy this time with af cant wait for it to be over & start trying again x


----------



## mzhwd

Kell FX'd for you


I'm not trying anything different really either. I tried the every other day and that didn't work. So I'm going to try the once every day. I need to buy some good IC but idk which ones to get. Any suggestions


----------



## jennylynn1234

Can April 5th just get here all ready! I am so ready to test. Stomach ache all day and I am smelling things and do not like the smell, which makes it worse. Still having trouble with using the restroom as well. Even though I feel bad I would be okay with it if I knew it meant I could get a + test. No spotting yet, still a little discharge but not as much as it has been, hopefully a good sign. Good luck ladies on the next cycle, I am rooting for all of you!


----------



## Mom2sam

Not long now til u test Jenny fx crossed for you x


----------



## Mom2sam

mzhwd said:


> Kell FX'd for you
> 
> 
> I'm not trying anything different really either. I tried the every other day and that didn't work. So I'm going to try the once every day. I need to buy some good IC but idk which ones to get. Any suggestions

I might do the every day next cycle if smep doesn't wrk this time but says most will conceive in first 3 months of trying it so i'm thinkng gv it one more shot as has wrked in past if not then on to everyday x


----------



## Diddy2013

Went to my doctor today. She agreed to let me do clomid 100mg again for the next two cycles, after that she said she would try two cycles on 150mg. If we aren't successful then we move on to a fertility specialist. 

Talked about my luteal phase only being 12 days, she said that it was short and I have to have progesterone tested cd 25. She is allowing me to take the clomid cd3-7 because she had me do 5-9 and I ovulated way late. 

Is there anything I can do about my luteal phase?!?


----------



## MellyH

I think that's what people take Vitex for, Diddy.


----------



## Mom2sam

Diddy i cant understand why she would say that cycles before i got pregnant i always had a Lp ranging from 12-14 days. I dunno mine was 12 this cycle too. I'v read anything below 10 days is too short. Anyway just wanted to say wishing u all the best with the clomid i conceived my first with it but only on the cycle i used preseed too clomid really dries ur cm up so try using conceive plus or preseed too everytime u bd got my fx crossed for u x


----------



## BumbleBee10

Hope I can join in here! 
AF was due on 31st march and still not made an appearance yet. I tested BFN on Tuesday and Thursday so no idea what's going on. Only symptoms I've had is being a bit gassy, bloated and being quite hot. Had cramps/twinges on and off for about a week and (tmi) quite wet down there. My cycles are always 30 days since coming off the pill a year ago and this one is 36 and counting. 2 week wait becoming 3 weeks - frustrating! 

Xx


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

BumbleBee10 said:


> Hope I can join in here!
> AF was due on 31st march and still not made an appearance yet. I tested BFN on Tuesday and Thursday so no idea what's going on. Only symptoms I've had is being a bit gassy, bloated and being quite hot. Had cramps/twinges on and off for about a week and (tmi) quite wet down there. My cycles are always 30 days since coming off the pill a year ago and this one is 36 and counting. 2 week wait becoming 3 weeks - frustrating!
> 
> Xx

I will join that queue iv got tests playin mind games with me now that's frustrating.I'm 3-4days late now, iv read many stories of ppl not getting bfp til a week late.I also keep getting wet down there sometimes it's clear and other times it's what I'd call green lol. I'm on CD 35 at the moment.

Have u been charting?


----------



## MolGold

Hey girls!

Kelly and Mummy_smurf2b- FX for that BFP! 
Also, congrats all the ladies with their BFPS!!

Mom2sam - we are nearly together this cycle, right? yay!

I have been away a while and now I am back. AF went away yesterday and I was really geared up to try SMEP but husband has to be away during my O days which are 17Apr - 21Apr!!! I have heard sperm stays for 3-7 days, but considering that we has awesome timing ( BD on O-2 and O) last cycle but no BFP - I am already counting myself out. My second anniversary also fall when he will be away :( I am considering taking off work to join him just to get BDing in


----------



## BumbleBee10

No I don't chart atm, my OH wants to keep things fairly relaxed and tbh I'm not sure how the charts work! 
Xx


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

MolGold said:


> Hey girls!
> 
> Kelly and Mummy_smurf2b- FX for that BFP!
> Also, congrats all the ladies with their BFPS!!
> 
> Mom2sam - we are nearly together this cycle, right? yay!
> 
> I have been away a while and now I am back. AF went away yesterday and I was really geared up to try SMEP but husband has to be away during my O days which are 17Apr - 21Apr!!! I have heard sperm stays for 3-7 days, but considering that we has awesome timing ( BD on O-2 and O) last cycle but no BFP - I am already counting myself out. My second anniversary also fall when he will be away :( I am considering taking off work to join him just to get BDing in

If your anything like me you will take the time off lol the thought of missing a month would drive me mad but I suppose it depends if ur like me and will do anything lol


----------



## Mom2sam

MolGold said:


> Hey girls!
> 
> Kelly and Mummy_smurf2b- FX for that BFP!
> Also, congrats all the ladies with their BFPS!!
> 
> Mom2sam - we are nearly together this cycle, right? yay!
> 
> I have been away a while and now I am back. AF went away yesterday and I was really geared up to try SMEP but husband has to be away during my O days which are 17Apr - 21Apr!!! I have heard sperm stays for 3-7 days, but considering that we has awesome timing ( BD on O-2 and O) last cycle but no BFP - I am already counting myself out. My second anniversary also fall when he will be away :( I am considering taking off work to join him just to get BDing in

Sperm can live inside u for few days but i think its if its meant to happen will happen with just one bd if not we can try all we like like last month we followed smep & managed to follow it to the dot but nothing. Good luck tho watever u decide x


----------



## mzhwd

Jenny tomorrow's your test day FX'd for you.


Ladies what is smep?????? Maybe I should try it. And if you guys don't mind me asking how did you guys come to start taking Clomid. DH and I have really just started TTC for like the last 3 months so my doctor hasn't really did alot of test. She started w/ telling me to chart and OPK's which i did and my last appointment she actually said that i don't have to chart anymore if i didn't want to cause she had enough data and handed me a chart that looked almost identical to my FF chart and said that was the chart that they once used before FF and that I ovulate the day after FF says so every time just like her chart shows which would coincide with my temps.


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Smep = sperm meets egg plan. That is just basically bd every other day.


----------



## Mom2sam

Smep is sperm meets egg plan where u bd every other day starting day aftr af & then wen u get a positive opk bd 3 days in a row miss a day & once more (just incase u ovulate later than u thought). 
Also regarding clomid we'd been trying for 2 years with no result but i'd like to add hadn't used opks or anything & were just bd wen we felt like it. So aftr 2 years me & Dh had all tests & came bk fine so thy put me on clomid took it for 11 months & nothing so decided to use opks, follow smep & used preseed & voila gt pregnant! So first cycle just trying properly. Aftr that 6 yrs later decided to start ttc again so went off bc pill had 1 bleed used opk, preseed & smep again & conceivd again but no hb at 8 wks so here i am again moving onto third cycle nw. 

I thnk thy like u to be trying actively for 12 months here in uk before thy wil do tests etc & i thnk 6 months if ur over 35. On average they say evn if u are doing everything right there's still only 20% chance for a healthy fertile couple every cycle & goes up with every cycle & 90% will conceive within a year. So just hang in thr & i think use opks, chart, temp & bd frequently & hopefully u get ur bfp soon x


----------



## Mom2sam

Cd2 today & periods heavy ths time normally just heavy first day but heavy 2 days nw & hv had the worst headache since yesterday. Anyway ordered my opks & just cant wait t get going after af leaves the building! Hw is everyone else doing? X


----------



## mzhwd

Oh ok thanks for the info. 

I'm glad AF is nearly over tomorrow should be my last day and then I'm on to BD'ing. I'm honestly glad that time is here. :happydance:


----------



## MellyH

Sorry about the headache Mom2sam. :hugs: Mine was heavy too! Still getting used to the no-birth-control periods. :o


----------



## BumbleBee10

Well AF is now a week late but I've had quite a bit of cramping this morning that feels a lot like AF so I'm assuming it's on it's way - no spotting though so who knows. Not hopeful though :( xx


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

BumbleBee10 said:


> Well AF is now a week late but I've had quite a bit of cramping this morning that feels a lot like AF so I'm assuming it's on it's way - no spotting though so who knows. Not hopeful though :( xx

It's not over til the witch shows her face iv thought it was comin a few times because of cramps but here I am and she still hasn't arrived, now 17dpo lol iv read crampin is actually common in early pregnancy.


----------



## BumbleBee10

I'll keep my fingers crossed for both of us! I've been through so much rubbish this last month a BFP at the end of it all would just be the best thing ever, really hard to try not to think about it 
Xx


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

BumbleBee10 said:


> I'll keep my fingers crossed for both of us! I've been through so much rubbish this last month a BFP at the end of it all would just be the best thing ever, really hard to try not to think about it
> Xx

Good luck  my long wait is finally over - the witch showed her face so on to a new cycle finally. On the plus side I'm going to take my soy isoflavones earlier this cycle cd 1-5. Hopefully I will o before cd 19 this month and I'm going to take evening primrose oil up to wen I o. I'm sad the witch has come but relieved to finally have my answer and start a new cycle. I think I will also take fertility vitamins this cycle.


----------



## Mom2sam

Sorry mummy smurf good luck for next cycle. Cd3 & periods lighter today also iv ordered my opks they should be here early next week. Dh all eager to get going again think he is actually more broody than me saw my 8 month old nephew today & later said 'right were making one of these this month! I like hs enthusiasm he agreed to dtd everyday but i said will just do smep again & if doesn't wrk next cycle onto everyday. X


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

I should have known it was too good to be true hehe . Iv also ordered my opks today and I have sum clear blue smiley ones which il try make last for 2month or more lol here is hopin April is our month. I'm not sure if we will bd every day or every other day yet. Perhaps thou it was a good thing it didn't work this cycle as I have a hol abroad booked for Oct. So it will be clear for that if I conceive next month it would have been borderline this month.


----------



## MellyH

Argh, CD1 is the worst. Sorry mummy_smurf2b. :hugs:


----------



## BumbleBee10

Good luck for next cycle mummy_smurf2b xx
My cramping stopped after this morning so feeling nothing again this afternoon. I either want a bfp now or AF just to start so I can get on with next month 
Xx


----------



## Diddy2013

Just checking in with everyone. Cd5 nothingn fancy, day three of clomid. Not feeling as many symptoms as last month with it. Guess that's what happens after 4 months off it! 

I should ovulate sooner and get to test again in April! Where is everyone else at?!


----------



## MellyH

CD7 here. Yay sexy times!


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Diddy2013 said:


> Just checking in with everyone. Cd5 nothingn fancy, day three of clomid. Not feeling as many symptoms as last month with it. Guess that's what happens after 4 months off it!
> 
> I should ovulate sooner and get to test again in April! Where is everyone else at?!

Just out of curiosity diddly does clomid actually work? I read so many ppl say it did nothing for them so they used soy isoflavones instead. I looked Into buyin sum clomid but changed my mind lol


----------



## Mom2sam

Cd4 here nothing exciting yet just read up tho where we have 20% chance every cycle of conceiving with smep it gives u 40% chance so will be following it again we got quite a few bfp last cycle from our lovely ladies here so hoping rest of us left get it this cycle! cant wait for 2ww again x


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

I'm dreadin the 2ww cause it will drive me nuts wandering if every symptom is a sign haha and I know il be watchin every sign it's so hard not to


----------



## kell

Get ladies, how are we all? 

The witch came a day early for me, heavy and clotty so im defo out this cycle. We've decided to stop obsessing over it, going to NTNP for a while. The whole timing it right and obsessing for 2 weeks at a time only to be disappointed is far too stressful. If it's meant to be it will happen. Good luck to you all for next cycle, hope you all get some lovely bfps and January babies :) my youngest is a January bug and he's awesome! Take care girls x


----------



## BumbleBee10

Well I'm pretty sure AF has started this morning :( went to do a test and there was some blood, light but definitely still there. I'm devastated but I suppose at least now I can focus on next month and know for sure :/
Xxx


----------



## MellyH

Sorry kell and BumbleBee. :hugs:


----------



## Mom2sam

Sorry kell & bumble bee & i know wat u ladies mean i'v told myself not going to symptom spot or stress either but who knows wen 2ww comes good luck to everyone x


----------



## Diddy2013

mummy_smurf2b said:


> Diddy2013 said:
> 
> 
> Just checking in with everyone. Cd5 nothingn fancy, day three of clomid. Not feeling as many symptoms as last month with it. Guess that's what happens after 4 months off it!
> 
> I should ovulate sooner and get to test again in April! Where is everyone else at?!
> 
> Just out of curiosity diddly does clomid actually work? I read so many ppl say it did nothing for them so they used soy isoflavones instead. I looked Into buyin sum clomid but changed my mind lolClick to expand...

Without the clomid I do not ovulate on my own. I went 7 months with crazy cycles averaging 45-60 days and i never had a positive opk (ever). As soon as I started taking clomid they went to 29 day cycles. After the first two months, the doctor finally confirmed ovulation and in a few more cycles I got pregnant. 

That pregnancy ended in mc though. Without the clomid I wouldn't ovulate. I haven't tried anything else just what the doctor has told me. It does something for me.


----------



## Diddy2013

Mom2sam said:


> Cd4 here nothing exciting yet just read up tho where we have 20% chance every cycle of conceiving with smep it gives u 40% chance so will be following it again we got quite a few bfp last cycle from our lovely ladies here so hoping rest of us left get it this cycle! cant wait for 2ww again x

What is smep?


----------



## MellyH

Sperm Meets Egg Plan. I think it's have sex every other day from CD10 and then every day for two or three days once you get a positive OPK? I might have the details slightly wrong.


----------



## Diddy2013

That's sort of what we do, haha ill map out my plan of attack


----------



## mzhwd

Mummysmurf sorry to hear that the witch got you. :hugs:

Melly I feel the same way on to BD now. Hopefully it'll end with a BFP.


----------



## mzhwd

:hugs: to all the ladies that AF got


Today I'm CD6 I'm ready for this TWW for some odd reason I'm super nervous.....who knows.

I think if I don't get my BFP this cycle I'll try the SMEP method next time, but I'm hoping for the best this time around. I'm just ready for my 1st bundle of joy.


----------



## kell

Thank you girls :)


----------



## MellyH

Yeah it's just a codification of what the general advice is anyway, gives you actual days to aim for!


----------



## Diddy2013

Waiting to ovulate always seems to go so much faster...lol what about everyone else or am I weird.


----------



## mzhwd

No you're not weird. Lol this EWCM period this cycle has actually took me by surprise. Idk why it basically happens about the same time, but I've just been trying to keep my mind off this upcoming TWW. Here's to the next 7 days of :sex: lol I'm going to buy some IC this week I guess I could do it today but I don't know what sensitivity to look for. :shrug:


----------



## sirouseman

Hey girls.. I'm back too! :) Z Glad most of us seem to be reconnecting and meeting back up on this same post cause that way we all know each other's story kinda haha right?! I'm waiting to ovulate as well. I am taking a lot of maca and I swear it feels like I am ovulati ng earlier and earlier with it than my usual cd 20 O I have had for years. Last cycle it was cd 16 or 17, but this cycle I am already feeling like I am ripening lol and having pre O type pains n cramps and early arrival of EWCM! But there is always a problem... problem #1 is that SO friend is coming in from town and staying with us for 3 days and we prob won't get to BD those 3 days because we will not have much privacy!!! Darn... stressed about that. Prob #2 SO is leaving out of town as ofcd 17 so if I ovulate after that this is a bust again!!!! Crap so I am BD'ing evwry other day and hope early BD days prior to O leads to our BFP this time. I am using pre conceive lubricant and laying with legs in air a half hour and giving myself orgasm afterwards... sorry tmi. I am so desperate to makethis happen. I am losing patience... I am only charting again and going by signals of cramps and cervical fluid and my previous patterns.


----------



## sirouseman

If it happens this month the baby will be a Capricorn/Horse. I have it figured out every possible month lol. STUPID AF lasted 6 solid days this time and was so heavy 2 daysbof it and so much clots that I swear it looked like placenta or something!! Sometimes I wonder if I had been pregnant and it was a chemical, but I will nevwr know because I do not do any hpt testing at all. All I know is I made it to almost dpo 16 which was real weird and I had what looked like a huge imp dip 7 dpo. Are any of you taking prenatal already? Cause I hear the B vitamins and folic acid is essential to help conceive and also the omega's!!


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

sirouseman said:


> If it happens this month the baby will be a Capricorn/Horse. I have it figured out every possible month lol. STUPID AF lasted 6 solid days this time and was so heavy 2 daysbof it and so much clots that I swear it looked like placenta or something!! Sometimes I wonder if I had been pregnant and it was a chemical, but I will nevwr know because I do not do any hpt testing at all. All I know is I made it to almost dpo 16 which was real weird and I had what looked like a huge imp dip 7 dpo. Are any of you taking prenatal already? Cause I hear the B vitamins and folic acid is essential to help conceive and also the omega's!!

I started to but wandered if they would be cancelling out the soya isoflavones so stopped now I'm only taking evening Primrose oil, folic acid and soya isoflavones which is enough to make me feel like a tablet machine haha. Welcome back to the thread.


----------



## MellyH

I have been taking prenatals since September. :lol: I think my husband thinks I'm a weirdo.

CD12 here!


----------



## sirouseman

I possibly may have ovulated extremely early temp was 97.49 today which is quite higher than the 97.0-2 it was stuck at consistently after AF stopped. I am thinking it could be my thermal shift of ovulation cause my coverline is usually at that range of 97.5 and yesterday I felt strange abdominal crampa like O cramps and a day or two ago I had one day of EWCM and cervix is very high/soft... I will confirm O in the next day or two with temps. I am praying this was it because with BD we nailed the timing on this one! And I will not get to BD another 3 days from this point because we have comoany staying at our house!! I am going to try best not to symptom spot and just live life normally with no expectation this time. I think it will be my shortest cycle I have ever had... O is happening cd 11... which is crazy unusual. Used to be cd 15-20 and rsre occasion even later than cd 20 with 34 day cycles. But I am taking heavy doses of maca... so maybe it is making me super fertile and regular .... I hope. But I hear a vwry early O can mean immature eggs... hmm but my LP is usually long so hope that males up for things!! Will update in a day or two about O confirmation :)~ Wish everyone the bwst of luck this new cycle! My AF came the day before April Fools spotty and strange color and was hoping it would go awat and be false alarm or imp bleed...but I did go hiking that day it came so I keep wondering if that strain caused this not to hapoen for me? I swear I feel like I was preganant and it implantes but then didn't stick... I had soo many promising symptoms.


----------



## Mom2sam

Hey ladies hope everyone is well. Siriousman good luck hun hope u'v got it covered ths month, guess all we can do is try right & i onpw lots of women who only bd once & caught it. 

Cd9 for me af left the building cd 6 so we bd cd 6 & 7 so far from tmrw will do every other day, maybe everyday we shall see. Were supposed tp start smep whch wouldv meant startn t bd today but both been busy & too shattered so bk on plan tomrw hopefully. 
Did take pregnacare for 3 months but ran out few days ago & so just been taking vit b6 & folic acid 
Good luck to everyone kp us updated i'l be updating on here once thngs get exciting lol x


----------



## sirouseman

Still no O yet for me. Temp is 97.18... Needs to happen before cd 17 for this cycle to be a possible success. Will update soon... I am using pre conceive lubricant. I hope it will help the swimmers! Right now only cd 11.


----------



## MellyH

Woohoo, come on SM's eggs!

CD13 here and ovulation seems imminent. :D


----------



## Mom2sam

SM cycles i conceived i actually ovulated on cd18/cd19 so dont let that worry u x


----------



## MolGold

Hey there!

Mom2sam I know what you mean about being shattered.. I was put off so bad from the world once AF showed..
I am CD14 and no clue when I am gonna O. Hope its soon, before DH leaves for a week ( cd 19-23).. FX!


----------



## Diddy2013

MellyH said:


> I have been taking prenatals since September. :lol: I think my husband thinks I'm a weirdo.
> 
> CD12 here!

I do that too, but my husband knows I'm a weirdo lol 

Cd11 here, ovulation should be within the week. Blood work on cd25 to check...something :)


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Wow think I'm ovulating very early this cycle, I'm only CD7 and I have a tingly like feeling near ovaries and last cycle I had that I ovulated a couple of days after, il think il try my opks tomorrow, oh coming to stay tomorrow so hope it's not to late already my temps been weird this cycle dropped right down.


----------



## MellyH

Woo Diddy! Hope the bloodwork goes okay.

mummy_smurf2b - I feel like my cycle is moving earlier every period!


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

If I do ovulate in next day or two like I suspect I wander what that will do to my lp iv never ovulated this early, it will b about a week earlier than last cycle.


----------



## mzhwd

Hey ladies I can't believe it's that time again. Man this week has flown by for me. I ordered some IC's from a website called early pregnancy test and they came today. :happydance: it took them no time yay. I got my blinking smiley face on my CB digital OPK today which I've never gotten. I wonder why but none the less I got one today this AM. I'm going to test again tonight and in the morning. I usually get my straight smiley face on CD12 so that's tomorrow.


----------



## mzhwd

Diddy2013 said:


> MellyH said:
> 
> 
> I have been taking prenatals since September. :lol: I think my husband thinks I'm a weirdo.
> 
> CD12 here!
> 
> I do that too, but my husband knows I'm a weirdo lol
> 
> Cd11 here, ovulation should be within the week. Blood work on cd25 to check...something :)Click to expand...

Lol yeah im with you I think DH knows I'm a weirdo. 
I haven't been taking prenatals just regular vitamins and my omega's. I've tried maca just cause I heard it boosted libido after I came off of BC pills. I tried it for a few months, but I didn't see a difference and after so long for some reason my GERD started getting worse so I stopped and the GERD went away for the most part. DH took it too and said that he felt likehe had more energy. Lots of people love it. I would try it again probably just before bed next go around.


----------



## sirouseman

I think there is still a possibility that I ovulated and maybe had a fall back rise in temps. If tomorrow's temp is high then I guess it will mean I ovulated early with this cycle. Still don't know yet... but I hear that the woman's body has this way of syncing with the timing of when the man ejaculates and the ingredients of sperm unleash hormones or something that can spur on an earlier than usual ovulation. It's like a evolutional thing. Similar to how sperm softens the cervix when you are tryinf to induce labor and have sex. Cause ever since BD cd 10, my cervix has become very high soft open and O has tried to occur... I had a steady rise in temps to as high as where my coverline usually is, then it dropped down... maybe I juat slept with too many warm clothes or not enough hours of sleep and things got screwed up with temps. All I know is I am a bit confuses and still trying to figure things out lol. I need O to happen sonon because my SO is also leaving town soon!! AHHH! I am very anxious and impatient and annoyed we have guests over and cannot BD like crazy.


----------



## Diddy2013

Today is my first of several baby showers this season. (Actually this may be the first shower I've had to go to since ttc). My husbands side of the family (step sister) and we haven't seen them since right before Christmas and they only found out about my miscarriage after the fact. I think I will be okay but not with the concerned looks and the "how are you doings" that are about to come.

Dear people at this shower who know about what happened, don't pity me and treat me like I am broken. Lol


----------



## Mom2sam

Looks like most of you are close to ovulation & seems alot of dh will be away too so hoping ypu ovulate whilst dh are still around. Mine aint going no where but i'v come down with a viral infection & fever & so on anti biotics & just feeling really unwell got to take them over 7 days & i know i'l be ovulating in next 5/6 days so i better get sum bd in but really going to have push myself he being really good about it tho & offered me massages after he such a sweet heart. X

Diddy hope it all goes well x


----------



## sirouseman

Still no O... temp today 97.02 dead low...but maybe this is my dead low before the temp spike of O... only cd 12 or 13 now I think. Never had O before cd 15, but if it fails to come by the 16... or 17 of this month... my luck is doomd with this cycle! I have been overloading on 1000 mg maca per day... something's gotta give!!! And soon..


----------



## sirouseman

Mom2sam, what kind of inf? Uti or bladder thing? Hope you get better soon. Do you temp? I hate how fevers screw with everything bbt charting, cause 2 months ago I got a gnarly bladder inf that turned to a sinister kidney inf and I had fever and pain for almost a week.... it was horrid! I felt so hopeless about ttc during that time. Now I am so anxious waiti ng for O that I feel like I am causing it to delay! I have no ewcm really this cycle it seems... cause it is mixed with ejaculate and man, they both look the same to me. Queation I have is how long do you allow the sperm from intercourse to fester inside you until you go and wash it out? Because I know if I don't wash it out or consistently go pee to fluflush myself... then I will get an infection. I have had 2 kidney infections in the last 3 1/2 years from ttc and it really scared me that I was going to die :(


----------



## Mom2sam

SM it's just a viral infection so got a very chesty cough, cold sore throat & feverish i don't think i'd b able to bd at all if i got a urine infection hate them touch wood haven't had one in over 2/3 years now. 
Hang in thr your prob nearing ov ths week, i don't temp i only use opks & to ans question about hw soon going to toilet etc aftr bd. i stay laying down for 20/30 mins then usually go pee & wash etc x


----------



## Diddy2013

I survived the shower. My sil spent three hours opening gifts and I sat by people I didn't know so mostly small talk. Hopefully my next one goes as smoothly!

Cd13 low reading on the cbfm this am, I am hoping for a high very soon, like tmrw. :)


----------



## sirouseman

Cd 14 here... temp still low 97.18... any day now for O!


----------



## SadakoS

Hello, I didn't think I'd be back here again soon! I had 2 dark OPKs yesterday - I don't know if they were dark enough to be quite positive, but I have sensitive nipples today which usually happens around O time.
That was CD 17 - for the last few cycles I've ovulated on or after CD40, so this is so exciting for me! Just after I came of the BCP I had a "fake" O where I got a really nice positive OPK (but no other symptoms), but then after about 12 days when I was convinced AF should be coming, I had another few positive OPKs but then followed by sensitive nipples etc. I'm so hoping this is the real thing, and that the Fertilaid is working :thumbup:


----------



## Diddy2013

Cd14 STM waiting for O.
Low reading on cbfm.


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

I'm still waitin too althou I keep gettin feelin like its gonna happen any day keep gettin my tingly feelin and dull pains lol


----------



## Mom2sam

Were all so close to ov, i'm on cd12 & noticed ewcm today super stretchy & clear, no positive opk yet i'm thinking another 3/4 days. last cycle got positive opk on cd15 cycle before that cd17 so we shall see i think it'l be sooner though going by ewcm. Still going t start bd everyday now for rest of week. ds is not feeling too well either nw so we'l see how it goes. hopefully next week we'll all be in 2ww x


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

I'm planning on tryin one my cbd in a little while see what it shows should give me an idea


----------



## MellyH

Fingers crossed, Sadako!

I think I ovulated around CD13/14 again. No super-obvious pains this time, which is a little disconcerting, but both days my cervix was SHOWy and I had lots of EWCM, and then CD15 everything had gone back to 'normal'. So... hopefully I'm 2DPO?! :lol:


----------



## sirouseman

I got my pre-O dop today. Such a low temp you would think I am hypothermic lol at 96.79!!! Now I am just freaking out and stressed we will not get to bd today because of SO crazy work schedule and guests still staying at our house! Oh man. Well last time when I bd at pre-O dio it was apparently too early and seems maybe tomorrow is the more ideal day. BiBut I am going to try hard to pin down SO for a quickie even if I have to rspe and handcuff him in the bathroom jk lol... no maybe I am a lil serious. THIS IS IT ... it's GO time. All my O pains are here!! Cd 15 now. Last cycle was cd16/17... so maybe if no BD today I will still stand a shot???


----------



## Mom2sam

Melly already 2dpo woohoo! Fx crossed for us all this cycle. SM haha get hm handcuffed lol 
I'm on cd13 today going by ovia app in my fertile window, got ewcm on underwear no positive opk yet so stil waiting for egg to drop! We bd yesterday & going to continue through fertile week as smep really messed up this time. Hopefully a full week of bd throughout fertile window should have us covered x

How is everyone else are u ladies using opks? X


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

My cbd opk messed up yesterday so il try again in an hour or two just gotta hold back from drinking and going toilette which is hard lol I did a cheapie and it did look close to positive and the clear blue one did get two lines but 2nd not as dark I don't think. I'm guessing they work the same as my personna machine sticks where u get one line normal and two lines on ov days. We haven't been able to bd last 2 days though cause dd hasn't been well and also had injections yesterday so I just hope we get chance to either tonight or in the morn or I'm sure il b out this month. Il update you about 2pm with today's test.


----------



## SadakoS

My Opk has faded the last 2 days and I have really sensitive nipples as I usually do after O so I'm guessing I'm now in the 2ww!
Come on little eggies, pop out so we can all wait together again!


----------



## MellyH

Yay! TWW dance!!! 3DPO here :D


----------



## Diddy2013

Cd15 low reading, still waiting. No dancing for me yet!


----------



## MellyH

Come on Diddy's ovaries, get with the dance party!


----------



## SadakoS

MellyH said:


> Yay! TWW dance!!! 3DPO here :D

There aint no party like a TWW party...


----------



## mzhwd

Hey all

I am officially 1DPO. I can't wait to start testing next week. :happydance:


----------



## Mom2sam

Stil no positive opk yet cd13 but feel so unwell so i don't thnk i'l b dtd tonight. Had my hopes high for this cycle but i'm not well & ds not well hope i feel better & can get sum bd in otherwise this cycle a bust for me. 

Mummysmurf hope u manage it too so hard wen u gt poorly kiddies mine has kept me up all night & i'm not well myself so super shattered now. 

Melly 3dpo already! Mzwid & sadako yay for being in 2ww. Diddy i'm with u stil waiting for my egg t drop lol 

Wishing everyone lots of luck & lots of babydust xl


----------



## mzhwd

Mom2sam said:


> Stil no positive opk yet cd13 but feel so unwell so i don't thnk i'l b dtd tonight. Had my hopes high for this cycle but i'm not well & ds not well hope i feel better & can get sum bd in otherwise this cycle a bust for me.
> 
> Mummysmurf hope u manage it too so hard wen u gt poorly kiddies mine has kept me up all night & i'm not well myself so super shattered now.
> 
> Melly 3dpo already! Mzwid & sadako yay for being in 2ww. Diddy i'm with u stil waiting for my egg t drop lol
> 
> Wishing everyone lots of luck & lots of babydust xl


Oh no. I hope that you guy's feel better and you get your + opk soon. I know that I hate the feeling of thinking that I never had a chance and was doomed from the start. Idk maybe I just put too much thought and emotion into this sometimes or at least DH thinks I do.


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Still no sign ov an eggy for me either yet, my clear blue test errored so not having any luck with them :( still I will try again later, temps don't seem very helpful yet lol I had a big drop at start at my cycle just hope that wasn't it


----------



## MolGold

I have been OPKing too, no + OPK yet and its CD18 :(


----------



## MellyH

I doubt that was in mummy_smurf, not on CD5!!

MolGold, how frustrating. :( Do you check your CM/CP at all?


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

MellyH said:


> I doubt that was in mummy_smurf, not on CD5!!
> 
> MolGold, how frustrating. :( Do you check your CM/CP at all?

I never got the whole checking cp I tried a few times but I also read if uv had kids b4 it will stay high so I dunno.
I sure hope it wasn't its first time I seen such a big drop so early


----------



## MellyH

I have found it really straight forward and pretty obvious, the different positions/firmness (surprisingly so!) but yeah, I don't know what it would be like after kids. I definitely recommend it though!


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

well i am most confused now.. i use a few diff sites to put in my temp, countdown to pregnancy, ovia app and ff, FF shows nothing as yet but then i noticed last month it took it longer to decide and Count down to pregnancy has decided i may have ovulated on 13th, which would already make me 3dpo, if that turns out to be right i dont hold out much hope for this month because 13th was the first time we BD and then had 2 days without. iv included a pic of what CTP thinks below

https://i30.photobucket.com/albums/c322/sarah18056/chart_zpsf851603c.jpg


----------



## MellyH

I guess you have to wait a few more days and see if your temps stay there or have another jump!


----------



## sirouseman

I am cd 16 or 17 right now. Still waiting to O. Literally any day now. But if it doesn't happen by tonight or tomorrow it's a total bust for me because SO is leaving town. Hopefully the swimmers don't leave town...as in... hopefully they stay alive a few days in my uterus and camp out waiting for the egg a couple days.. if cd 17/18 is my last chance!! :( I have show, and ewcm.... and had a pre-O dip. Could be O-ing now for all I know!


----------



## sirouseman

Mummy smurf, your chart looks similar to mine with the huge pre O dip :) Sadakao, I am in the same boat as you... O is right around the corner!! Best of luck. FINGERS CROSSED! Praying hard for all of us.


----------



## Diddy2013

Maybe if I shake my body it'll ovulate.


----------



## MellyH

Diddy2013 said:


> Maybe if I shake my body it'll ovulate.

:lol:


----------



## mzhwd

Lol Diddy2013 I've felt the same way before. I'm thinking about taking a low dose aspirin to help implantation. Honestly I don't think that it's going to do much, but there's a small chance that it may help my little egg attach.


----------



## Mom2sam

Looks like were having a easter egg hunt on here with all these delayed ovulations! 

Cd15 & negative opk, On the other hand gives me more time to get some bd in so we managed to bd last night & prob will again tonight. Starting to feel a little better & dh was saying we'l just not stress about this time & only dtd if i feel upto it so that's what i'm doing but 4 day long weekend for us here so sure we can manage it over next few days


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Mom2sam said:


> Looks like were having a easter egg hunt on here with all these delayed ovulations!
> 
> Cd15 & negative opk, On the other hand gives me more time to get some bd in so we managed to bd last night & prob will again tonight. Starting to feel a little better & dh was saying we'l just not stress about this time & only dtd if i feel upto it so that's what i'm doing but 4 day long weekend for us here so sure we can manage it over next few days

Easter egg hunt sounds fun made me smile hehe


----------



## sirouseman

Things are a bust for me with this TTC cycle. DH left town early this AM at 4 AM and was too tired to BD last night which was my supposed ovulation! I couldn't temp and confirm it either this AM because he interrupted my sleep pattern waking up this morning to leave!! I was very pissy with him that he could not even muster up the energy to give me 10 min of BD. I am not having high hopes at all this TWW because of all this. Last BD to give me the smallest shot in this took place Tuesday evening and if I ovulated yesterday or this morning of Thursday, I believe the chances are slim unless he has super sperm :( I will be trying not to symtpom spot and just fet the TWW out of my mind completely this cycle if I can... igh such a bust! On the otherhand, it's strange I feel terribly nauseous this AM (supposed O or dpo 1) and sweet smells bothering me... but I also drank quite a bit of merlot last night and not enough water, so that's probably why.... haha and I said I would not symptom spot... ahh! lol I will keep checking to see how you all are doing even though I stand like 2% chance.


----------



## Diddy2013

mzhwd said:


> Lol Diddy2013 I've felt the same way before. I'm thinking about taking a low dose aspirin to help implantation. Honestly I don't think that it's going to do much, but there's a small chance that it may help my little egg attach.

Well the shaking worked! The high popped up today, hopefully the peak comes up soon!!!


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Iv decided it's most likely I did ovulate on CD 9 lol I had the tingly feeling the 2 days before so it's most likely, I don't know what that does for my chances since that day was the only day we bd around the time. I wouldn't say I was out but less chance I guess lol


----------



## MellyH

I would get a few more sessions in today and tomorrow in case you're about to have another temp jump!


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Will do but I think it's unlikely because the day it says I ovulated I had tingly feelin 2days in a row before like I did last month lol


----------



## MolGold

Lol diddy, I did do some shaking up today (read BDing) and hoping it works as DH has gone away for 5 days ( my most fertils, as per FF). I have a good feeling with EWCm today :yay: I never could get the hang of checking CP as I have a retroverted uterus - everything in reverse. So i can't say whats high and whats low :|

Yay for all the ladies in TWW - FX!


----------



## sirouseman

I ovulated yesterday (thurs) for sure... but the BD that gives me any shot at a BFP this cycle happened late afternoon/early evening on Tues :( I feel like I am totally out. I don't believe the sperm can survive 2-3 days inside of my uterus. That just happens to rare few people... right? :/


----------



## Diddy2013

MolGold said:


> Lol diddy, I did do some shaking up today (read BDing) and hoping it works as DH has gone away for 5 days ( my most fertils, as per FF). I have a good feeling with EWCm today :yay: I never could get the hang of checking CP as I have a retroverted uterus - everything in reverse. So i can't say whats high and whats low :|
> 
> Yay for all the ladies in TWW - FX!

Shaking works! It's the truth lol! I should be in the tww very soon!

And I laughed too much at the "Easter egg hunt". I can't believe I didn't think of it myself!!! :)


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

sirouseman said:


> I ovulated yesterday (thurs) for sure... but the BD that gives me any shot at a BFP this cycle happened late afternoon/early evening on Tues :( I feel like I am totally out. I don't believe the sperm can survive 2-3 days inside of my uterus. That just happens to rare few people... right? :/

 Your not out til the witch shows and they say sperm can survive for up to 5days if the conditions are right. I'm a little feeling out too because the only day we bd was ov day then like 3days after most annoying because I wanted April to be all our month lol, we shall just have to see I'm currently 5dpo.


----------



## sirouseman

Well mummy smurf, at least uou nailed it right on OV day. You stand a way better chance than me... the only hope I have is that the sperm can survive my probably volatile cf conditions lol. But I used pre conceive lubricant to help and even gave myself an orgasm afterwards and layed down for over a half hour with the sperm and my legs up. But that was tues late aftwrnoon/evening. It was a risky move to keep the ejaculate inside me for many many hours, but I made sure to pee after sex to make sure I do not get another yrinary tract/bladder thing that goes to my kidneys!! Geez... the lovely things about ttc!! I gave it all I had and been taki ng maca. Now I just ned to try and relax!


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

I'm considering tryin Maca if this month hasn't worked insted of soya isoflavones but not sure yet, I do hope u get ur bfp they say it can happen with only one so all we can do is wait iv not had many symptoms yet they prob start next week lol how about u?


----------



## sirouseman

I was oddly quite nauseous and feeling flushed wwith a slight scrathchy sore throat trying to start on that day of ovulation, but I chalk it all up to having drank more wine than I should of the night before and getting vwey little sleep. Also, DH has been getting over a minor cold/phleghm cough thing... I felt funky and "off" that day. I pray it is because I conceived, but I do not want to get my hopes up at all. I have been let downnso many times now. I have been very gassy since O day and dpo 1, and have tender breasts, and cervix still feels rather high/soft. I have loads of creamy CF. That's all so far... I think most symptoms can start day of O and dpo 1-2 from the sudden changes which occur woth conception and fertolization. It's like God waking up the generator or something lol. I also think around implantation there can be symptoms. My first ppregnancy I had nausea dpo 1-2 real badly, then it all went away and I was normal until the day I missed my period all hell broke lose and I felt funky til week 6-7. Then there was a littlw break from the nausea and I was doing ok... then week 9-15 waswas morning sickness again... and the reat of the pregnancy a breeze. It ia hars not to compare or believe a second pg for me would not be the same .


----------



## Diddy2013

Cd 19, the egg is near!


----------



## MolGold

I sure hope so Diddy! I BD'd on cd19 and hubby is away, but should be back CD22 so I am hoping we time it well !


----------



## sirouseman

My O happened cd 17/18. I am at 97.79 today, yesterday 97.52... from 97.19 pre-O 2-3 days ago. Let the TWW begin! But did not get to BD day of O at all :( Did about 2 days prior.


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

sirouseman said:


> I was oddly quite nauseous and feeling flushed wwith a slight scrathchy sore throat trying to start on that day of ovulation, but I chalk it all up to having drank more wine than I should of the night before and getting vwey little sleep. Also, DH has been getting over a minor cold/phleghm cough thing... I felt funky and "off" that day. I pray it is because I conceived, but I do not want to get my hopes up at all. I have been let downnso many times now. I have been very gassy since O day and dpo 1, and have tender breasts, and cervix still feels rather high/soft. I have loads of creamy CF. That's all so far... I think most symptoms can start day of O and dpo 1-2 from the sudden changes which occur woth conception and fertolization. It's like God waking up the generator or something lol. I also think around implantation there can be symptoms. My first ppregnancy I had nausea dpo 1-2 real badly, then it all went away and I was normal until the day I missed my period all hell broke lose and I felt funky til week 6-7. Then there was a littlw break from the nausea and I was doing ok... then week 9-15 waswas morning sickness again... and the reat of the pregnancy a breeze. It ia hars not to compare or believe a second pg for me would not be the same .

Iv been having an ill day today I was trying to figure if I was imagining things. My tummy has felt a little off and slight nausea then we went mc ds for dinner and wen we was at that the tills I could smell sick like someone had been sick it was yucky so dunno if I imagined it but even sat down eatin I could smell it lol iv been gassy too. I'm tryin not to read into it but it can be hard lol I'm 6dpo today lol and also had more cm and yellow/green

Fingers crossed this is our month


----------



## mzhwd

Hey Ladies :dust: to us all. Glad to see mostly everyone has O'd and now we just have to wait. Today at 5dpo I don't feel any different really. I think I'm going to start testing at 8 or 9dpo. If this month doesn't work, I'm thinking about giving it a break. This TTC can really talk an emotional toll on you. IDK what I would do if DH wasn't a good listener and loving. (Although I think that sometimes he just nods and says yes babe w/o truly listening lol) 

I wish that I could just know if this month was a bust or a plus now so that I wouldn't have to wonder.


----------



## MellyH

I'm only a couple days ahead of you mzhwd! 7DPO and no symptoms today. Trying to stay optimistic though. :D


----------



## sirouseman

I said I would not symprom spot and be trying to take my mind off this tww because I stand such a low chance, but seriously I am suddenly having MAJOR symptoms that cannot be ignored. The symptoms are identical to what I had in my first pregnancy which was explosive diarrhea and gas, but that happened in my first pg at around 18 dpo.. if I am pg from this cycle, this is happening right now at only 3 dpo. On O day or 1 dpo, I felt nauseous and like I had a low grade fever. I am freaking out and kinda scared what this could be... I also have had a slight scratchy sore throat for on/off 2 days.. that day of O or dpo 1 and again it is creeping up on me again at 3 dpo. I have tried zinc lozenges and drinking honey ginger lemon tea to help strengthen my immune system. I haven't had a cold or flu in quite awhile now. My son ate everything I ate and is feeling totally fine. So I am perplexed as ever and my suspicions are very high that I conceived... the gas is so bad that I would blow any guy to the curb! The diarrhea was almost all day today, multiple times... 3 times. I am worried about what this is... I only had gas this bad when I was pregnant before. I am bloated too. I don't want to jump the gun, but I think this "might" be my month afterall. I have a long, 14-15 day lp but usually get pre AF spotting at dpo 12. So, that's what I will be looking out for is the spotting.


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

MellyH said:


> I'm only a couple days ahead of you mzhwd! 7DPO and no symptoms today. Trying to stay optimistic though. :D

We ov same day then lol I'm also 7dpo lol I really do feel terrible today . Not well and I had a massive temp drop. My stomach hurts and I feel like u do wen u have diarrhea but I don't have it .


----------



## Mom2sam

Hi ladies just a quick update from me. I wont be trying this cycle developed mastitis in breast & been in hospital had t have it drained & on antibiotics now & so haven't really bn trying last bd over a week ago & haven't even been done opk for past few days. Will check in on u guys tho & rooting for you & i will b trying again next cycle. Wishing u all good luck for this cycle & will catch up & read posts later x


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Mom2sam said:


> Hi ladies just a quick update from me. I wont be trying this cycle developed mastitis in breast & been in hospital had t have it drained & on antibiotics now & so haven't really bn trying last bd over a week ago & haven't even been done opk for past few days. Will check in on u guys tho & rooting for you & i will b trying again next cycle. Wishing u all good luck for this cycle & will catch up & read posts later x

So sorry to hear that hope your ok and back with us soon *hugs*


----------



## mzhwd

Mom2sam said:


> Hi ladies just a quick update from me. I wont be trying this cycle developed mastitis in breast & been in hospital had t have it drained & on antibiotics now & so haven't really bn trying last bd over a week ago & haven't even been done opk for past few days. Will check in on u guys tho & rooting for you & i will b trying again next cycle. Wishing u all good luck for this cycle & will catch up & read posts later x

Happy Easter everyone!!!


Oh no sorry to here that Mom2Sam. I hope that all goes well and you have a speedy recovery. 

Are any of you ladies testing early?????

Hopefully in a few days I'll have some sort of symptoms too.


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

mzhwd said:


> Mom2sam said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies just a quick update from me. I wont be trying this cycle developed mastitis in breast & been in hospital had t have it drained & on antibiotics now & so haven't really bn trying last bd over a week ago & haven't even been done opk for past few days. Will check in on u guys tho & rooting for you & i will b trying again next cycle. Wishing u all good luck for this cycle & will catch up & read posts later x
> 
> Happy Easter everyone!!!
> 
> 
> Oh no sorry to here that Mom2Sam. I hope that all goes well and you have a speedy recovery.
> 
> Are any of you ladies testing early?????
> 
> Hopefully in a few days I'll have some sort of symptoms too.Click to expand...

I'm undecided wen il test what dpo are you testing? I'm 7dpo today may test about 10dpo


----------



## Diddy2013

Sorta thought today would be O day but monitor says high. I have a feeling I am repeating last cycle...ovulating so late my egg might not be good.


----------



## Mom2sam

Thankyou ladies back at home now & on strong painkillers. Will read & catch up once feeling a little better. There is a small chance i could still be in this cycle as going back by ovia app i dtd 4 days ago & not been able t do opks so will do one tmrw if lighter means i already ovulated whilst in hospital & there was sperm waiting arghh that actually makes me a little nervous as i want to be fully recovered before i conceive secretly hoping i'm out this cycle! Fx crossed for rest of you lovelies x


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Mom2sam said:


> Thankyou ladies back at home now & on strong painkillers. Will read & catch up once feeling a little better. There is a small chance i could still be in this cycle as going back by ovia app i dtd 4 days ago & not been able t do opks so will do one tmrw if lighter means i already ovulated whilst in hospital & there was sperm waiting arghh that actually makes me a little nervous as i want to be fully recovered before i conceive secretly hoping i'm out this cycle! Fx crossed for rest of you lovelies x

Let us know how it goes for you tomorrow. Wishing you a speedy recovery.


----------



## Mom2sam

Thanks mummy smurf done a opk today & definitely lighter day i went into hospital was on verge of a positive so i'm thinking it did go positive that night or next day on cd 16. Whch would make me 2dpo & looking back i dtd 3 days & 5 days before i ovulated. So could still be in i will test next Sunday/Monday at around 8/9dpo but hoping to see a bfn as i suffer from hyperemesis in pregnancy & really can't do with being violently sick on top of how i'm feeling right now but hopefully if i am i'l b much more recovered by then.

How is everyone doing? X


----------



## mzhwd

Diddy2013 said:


> Sorta thought today would be O day but monitor says high. I have a feeling I am repeating last cycle...ovulating so late my egg might not be good.

Oh no. Hopefully you'll obviate today. What CD are you on?




I'm said that I would wait to 8dpo to test, but I may wait to Wednesday. Today I'm 7dpo and tomorrow just feels like too early to test even with my cheapies.


----------



## mzhwd

Hey I just realized we're on at the same time. I wish that I had some awesome symptoms to report, but nothing yet.


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

I'm currently hoping my temp isn't going to start showing yet another ov pattern to confuse things even though I'm sure I did ov on cd9 even with the temps not showing it so clearly, I had a big drop yesterday and then today it went straight back up. I should be 8dpo today and I'm getting lots of watery ewcm, I stopped taking the evening primrose oil almost a week ago so I dunno if that's what's causing it or I really am in with a chance this cycle. I just felt so ill yesterday, I had a couple of days where I was getting random pains in my stomach or I think that's where it was lol then wen I woke up yesterday I just felt so blah, I felt like u do wen u have diarrhoea and sure if enough it had a very short appearance later on which was odd because usually lasts about a day before it goes away. Today I keep getting random tastes of sick wen I burp as iv been gassy again (sorry tmi) and my uterus feels oddly full at the moment. I keep trying my best to not symptom spot but it really is so hard not to. If my temps are gonna throw up another ov pattern then I am for sure out with me being I'll we didn't get to dtd and oh went home yesterday so it's now been a good 5days since.im gonna try my first Ic on weds wen il be 10dpo, 3days after implantation if yesterday's dip was implantation.

Sirouseman - how's your symptoms?


----------



## SadakoS

Today should be 7dpo for me, and I don't feel like I'm in the 2ww at all. No symptoms for me!


----------



## Diddy2013

Just checking in to see where everyone is at, still haven't confirmed my I thought I feel like all the signs are there excluding a positive opk...


----------



## MellyH

I'm 9DPO at the moment. Yesterday I had bad indigestion pains out of nowhere (I hadn't even eaten much?!) at the top of my stomach, and then later in the afternoon a pain in my lower right, just a short one but enough for me to notice and go hmmm!


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

MellyH said:


> I'm 9DPO at the moment. Yesterday I had bad indigestion pains out of nowhere (I hadn't even eaten much?!) at the top of my stomach, and then later in the afternoon a pain in my lower right, just a short one but enough for me to notice and go hmmm!

Melly what day are u testing? Curious as we are both almost the same, I'm 8dpo lol


----------



## sirouseman

I am 4 dpo. Now I don't have any symptoms. Only did the day of ovulation thursday and then again on Saturday real bad... but this was similar to my first pregnancy 2ww. My chart looks really ugly... last cycles was so unbelievably perfect, classic, and pretty in every way but ended up not pg. I hope maybe that b/c it is ugly this time, I will get my bfp lol. But bd happen only 2 days before O, so I am low on hopes.


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

sirouseman said:


> I am 4 dpo. Now I don't have any symptoms. Only did the day of ovulation thursday and then again on Saturday real bad... but this was similar to my first pregnancy 2ww. My chart looks really ugly... last cycles was so unbelievably perfect, classic, and pretty in every way but ended up not pg. I hope maybe that b/c it is ugly this time, I will get my bfp lol. But bd happen only 2 days before O, so I am low on hopes.

Oh, would be nice to see ur chart?


----------



## sirouseman

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/427d81/thumb.png Here it is. My temp from today was low cause it was a cold night with the fan on, which I had forgot to turn off! I also woke up earlier than usual and had to adjust the temp .4 degrees (.2 per half hour I woke up early I think are the rules?). The morning previous I slept w/ a sweater and no fan and I broke into the 98 range so I am pretty sure stuff like that has influenced temps, not just hormonal changes. I will be traveling a 5 hr flight the 23rd, half way into this 2ww, and the time change will be 3 hrs ahead where I am going, so I hope that doesn't screw too much woth accuracy of temps as long as I try to compensate on sleep and slowly adjust.into the new time change.


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

sirouseman said:


> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/427d81/thumb.png Here it is. My temp from today was low cause it was a cold night with the fan on, which I had forgot to turn off! I also woke up earlier than usual and had to adjust the temp .4 degrees (.2 per half hour I woke up early I think are the rules?). The morning previous I slept w/ a sweater and no fan and I broke into the 98 range so I am pretty sure stuff like that has influenced temps, not just hormonal changes. I will be traveling a 5 hr flight the 23rd, half way into this 2ww, and the time change will be 3 hrs ahead where I am going, so I hope that doesn't screw too much woth accuracy of temps as long as I try to compensate on sleep and slowly adjust.into the new time change.

Oh wen are u back I'm guessing ul wait till ur back to test? Ur chart is looking good.

Iv just developed a tingly feeling lower down with the odd tapping feeling some where near the middle, think I'm going crazy? Since I started soy isoflavones (this is my 2nd cycle with it but first proper one) iv been more able to pinpoint ov because I get a tingly feelin right down the side near my ovaries which I had on the 11th and 12th (CD 7 and 8) and Ff decided 13th I ovulated. This was the only day we bd in time as only other time was 2days later so I was pretty sure I was out now I'm not so sure. Led here right now I'm experiencing a tingly feelin but it's diff it feels like its in the whole of my abdomen, so as I do I decided to Google what the tingling in abdomen could be and lot of preg ppl say it's the uterus expanding? It feels so weird abit like pins and needles but not half as bad. I do hope I'm not reading too much into it.


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

It's startin to look like I'm out this cycle. Lots of cm today so my body must have tried to ovulate on 13th and didn't, tomorrows temp will confirm this and if it does then il know the soya is doing nothing for me. I really am confused I feel so light headed today which surely isn't a symptom of ov. I defo felt things happening last night it went on for quite a while too. It kept feeling like my abdomen area was tightening or something along with the tingly feeling and random pains.


----------



## Diddy2013

I need someone to translate so I am not just trying to convince myself I O'd....I had all the ovulation signs, positive on a wondofo opk last night, but cbfm still said high!? (Expecting the peak) had a temp rise this morning ...blast!


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

It does look like u have but Ff won't confirm til after 3 higher temps


----------



## Diddy2013

mummy_smurf2b said:


> It does look like u have but Ff won't confirm til after 3 higher temps

I'm getting used to waiting lol I want to be able to say I'm --dpo!


----------



## sirouseman

Diddy, I used to O usually always cd 20 w/ 34 day cycles, but maca slowly changed it all for me... I now have O cd 15-18. But as soon as I start slacking on taking it like in other past months, my body tries to revert back to O ing cd19/20. I always thought it was a pretty long cycle... but 29-33 day ones are way nicer! When I am done having kids, I probably won't care much what my cycles are doing except for purposes of TTA. Lol! Diddy, if your temps continue to stay going high and stay the same level for a few days, I'd say you O'd! Mummy, why do you think you are out this cycle? Looks like definite O happened in your cycle and that big temp dip maybe even implantation!? I was feeling sick only between 1-3 dpo then now I am totally feeling normal... but it was like this for my first and only pg, so I am hoping this one may be the same course... but I know I'll prob be in for hell once I miss my period because that's when I started feeling horrible!


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

sirouseman said:


> Diddy, I used to O usually always cd 20 w/ 34 day cycles, but maca slowly changed it all for me... I now have O cd 15-18. But as soon as I start slacking on taking it like in other past months, my body tries to revert back to O ing cd19/20. I always thought it was a pretty long cycle... but 29-33 day ones are way nicer! When I am done having kids, I probably won't care much what my cycles are doing except for purposes of TTA. Lol! Diddy, if your temps continue to stay going high and stay the same level for a few days, I'd say you O'd! Mummy, why do you think you are out this cycle? Looks like definite O happened in your cycle and that big temp dip maybe even implantation!? I was feeling sick only between 1-3 dpo then now I am totally feeling normal... but it was like this for my first and only pg, so I am hoping this one may be the same course... but I know I'll prob be in for hell once I miss my period because that's when I started feeling horrible!

Because I had lots of cm this morning wish id paid more attention to it but yesterday I also had some stretchy cm so I'm really not sure. On my first pg I wasn't aware of all the stuff of taking bbt etc the only thing I did was record af every month lol that was so much easier as it was stress free lol no looking for symptoms etc haha.


----------



## Diddy2013

sirouseman said:


> Diddy, I used to O usually always cd 20 w/ 34 day cycles, but maca slowly changed it all for me... I now have O cd 15-18. But as soon as I start slacking on taking it like in other past months, my body tries to revert back to O ing cd19/20. I always thought it was a pretty long cycle... but 29-33 day ones are way nicer! When I am done having kids, I probably won't care much what my cycles are doing except for purposes of TTA. Lol! Diddy, if your temps continue to stay going high and stay the same level for a few days, I'd say you O'd! Mummy, why do you think you are out this cycle? Looks like definite O happened in your cycle and that big temp dip maybe even implantation!? I was feeling sick only between 1-3 dpo then now I am totally feeling normal... but it was like this for my first and only pg, so I am hoping this one may be the same course... but I know I'll prob be in for hell once I miss my period because that's when I started feeling horrible!

I've been taking clomid and my first cycles with it I had 29 days cycles religiously. After my miscarriage and starting clomid again the dr had me take it taker than the previous doctor and I had 34 day cycle, ovulated on cd 22. This months looking about the same but I took the clomid earlier so I was expecting to O around cd18. 

I'm glad I'm temping or I'd have no indications. Hopefully they stay up because I hit the fertile window hard! Lol


----------



## MellyH

I think you ovulated yesterday Diddy!

10DPO here. Waiting to see if my period arrives on Friday! Eeeeee!


----------



## Diddy2013

MellyH said:


> I think you ovulated yesterday Diddy!
> 
> 10DPO here. Waiting to see if my period arrives on Friday! Eeeeee!

That's what it looks like to me as well, good luck Friday!!! I will be checking in/ stalking / I took the day off work.


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

MellyH said:


> I think you ovulated yesterday Diddy!
> 
> 10DPO here. Waiting to see if my period arrives on Friday! Eeeeee!

Good luck 4 Friday, is the witch always on time for u?


----------



## MellyH

Well this is only my third cycle - first one was 27 days, second one was 25 days. If it's 25 days again, that's tomorrow. If it's 27 days, that's Friday!


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Ah right Ff says the witch is due Monday for me but that's not very reliable as my cycle lengths have no pattern, il prob cave and test before then anyway lol


----------



## mzhwd

Hey so tomorrow I will conduct my 1st test this cycle at 9dpo. Wish me luck :thumbup: 

I don't feel anything I would call a symptom. Today I feel really tired, a little crampy and my left boob is a tad bit sore for whatever hormonal reason. Hopefully we'll see those 2 line's sooner than later. I honestly don't think that I will have a positive tomorrow, but maybe Friday at 11dpo I'll be able to see it.


----------



## MolGold

All the best Mummy_smurf2b and Melly. 

Lol - I remember we were due to test together again March, and lo! You are due to test again while here Im nt even sure I O'd yet


----------



## Diddy2013

Lol I don't know anymore, it makes me mad at the cbfm for not saying peak this morning!!!!!!! Who knows I will just bd until we catch it lol


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

mzhwd said:


> Hey so tomorrow I will conduct my 1st test this cycle at 9dpo. Wish me luck :thumbup:
> 
> I don't feel anything I would call a symptom. Today I feel really tired, a little crampy and my left boob is a tad bit sore for whatever hormonal reason. Hopefully we'll see those 2 line's sooner than later. I honestly don't think that I will have a positive tomorrow, but maybe Friday at 11dpo I'll be able to see it.

Good luck I'm 10dpo tomorrow and thinkin of also testin . My tingly feelin is back once again as I type this lol

Diddy wen was that taken it does look positive to me 

Thanks mol, we can analyze ur chart if u like if u do temp that is?


----------



## mzhwd

Diddy2013 said:


> View attachment 757419
> 
> 
> Lol I don't know anymore, it makes me mad at the cbfm for not saying peak this morning!!!!!!! Who knows I will just bd until we catch it lol

Yeah that's a positive


----------



## mzhwd

mummy_smurf2b said:


> mzhwd said:
> 
> 
> Hey so tomorrow I will conduct my 1st test this cycle at 9dpo. Wish me luck :thumbup:
> 
> I don't feel anything I would call a symptom. Today I feel really tired, a little crampy and my left boob is a tad bit sore for whatever hormonal reason. Hopefully we'll see those 2 line's sooner than later. I honestly don't think that I will have a positive tomorrow, but maybe Friday at 11dpo I'll be able to see it.
> 
> Good luck I'm 10dpo tomorrow and thinkin of also testin . My tingly feelin is back once again as I type this lol
> 
> Diddy wen was that taken it does look positive to me
> 
> Thanks mol, we can analyze ur chart if u like if u do temp that is?Click to expand...




Sending baby dust your way. I'm going to post my results in the morning. Although I'm mot expecting a BFP I may be surprised.


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

mzhwd said:


> mummy_smurf2b said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mzhwd said:
> 
> 
> Hey so tomorrow I will conduct my 1st test this cycle at 9dpo. Wish me luck :thumbup:
> 
> I don't feel anything I would call a symptom. Today I feel really tired, a little crampy and my left boob is a tad bit sore for whatever hormonal reason. Hopefully we'll see those 2 line's sooner than later. I honestly don't think that I will have a positive tomorrow, but maybe Friday at 11dpo I'll be able to see it.
> 
> Good luck I'm 10dpo tomorrow and thinkin of also testin . My tingly feelin is back once again as I type this lol
> 
> Diddy wen was that taken it does look positive to me
> 
> Thanks mol, we can analyze ur chart if u like if u do temp that is?Click to expand...
> 
> Sending baby dust your way. I'm going to post my results in the morning. Although I'm mot expecting a BFP I may be surprised.Click to expand...

I shall look forward to seeing your result I will also post mine after I dropped dd off at nursery


----------



## Mom2sam

Diddy that looks positive your doing right just kp bedding! Ooh a few of you already testing good luck Mummy_smurf, mzwid & Melly & anyone else waiting to test. Melly hope af stays away for you x

Molgold hoping u ovulate soon x

I will be 4dpo tmrw so nothing to report here although busy wi hospital appointments & just want to feel well again so not really been putting much thought to this cycle x


----------



## Diddy2013

mummy_smurf2b said:


> mzhwd said:
> 
> 
> Hey so tomorrow I will conduct my 1st test this cycle at 9dpo. Wish me luck :thumbup:
> 
> I don't feel anything I would call a symptom. Today I feel really tired, a little crampy and my left boob is a tad bit sore for whatever hormonal reason. Hopefully we'll see those 2 line's sooner than later. I honestly don't think that I will have a positive tomorrow, but maybe Friday at 11dpo I'll be able to see it.
> 
> Good luck I'm 10dpo tomorrow and thinkin of also testin . My tingly feelin is back once again as I type this lol
> 
> Diddy wen was that taken it does look positive to me
> 
> Thanks mol, we can analyze ur chart if u like if u do temp that is?Click to expand...

Same time as yesterday's positive, 3pm(ish)


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Temp shot up to 36.10 today and Ff didn't change ov date so I'm sticking with it making me 10dpo today, test was bfn but it's still early yet.


----------



## kell

Hey girls! I know i said i wouldn't be doing the whole obsessing thing this month but i can't resist lol. I've been loitering on here since 1dpo and now I've caved :haha: 

7 or 8 dpo today but I'll go with 7 to be safe. Cautiously hopeful this cycle but time will tell. 

Good luck again ladies :)


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Good luck kell keep us updated hopefully more of us get bfps this time. This thread has seemed awfully quiet this time round lol


----------



## MolGold

Hey !

Ive got the crosshairs telling me I O'd saturday which makes me 4DPO - but I missed temping yesterday and I only got all cramps and symptoms and one real temp rise today. So i really feel I am 1DPO if at all. Hmmph. I guess time will tell if temps are high that I o'd at all. :| Anywho, I want to test on 3 May - by which time I should be 10 / 14 DPO .. FX!

And yes, please feel free to analyze my chart :) I am new to this so I can use all the help I can get!


----------



## kell

mummy_smurf2b said:


> Good luck kell keep us updated hopefully more of us get bfps this time. This thread has seemed awfully quiet this time round lol

Thank you :) Good luck to you too chick, keeping my fingers crossed for you and all the others on here. We need some bfps! lol i think everyone was disheartened last cycle so they've all gone quiet :( new cycle new hope right? x


----------



## MolGold

mzhwd : So how did testing go? Mummy_smurf2b, sorry for BFN, its early yet - FX fr your BFP! 

Kell, when are you testing?

Diddy - Make hay while OPKs are +ve, BD away ! :D 

Mom2Sam, I think we might be testing together, huh? :)


----------



## mzhwd

Hey 

So the test was a BFN. I figured I would give it to 11dpo and if still nothing I will wait for witch.


----------



## mzhwd

mummy_smurf2b said:


> Temp shot up to 36.10 today and Ff didn't change ov date so I'm sticking with it making me 10dpo today, test was bfn but it's still early yet.


FX'd for all of us.


----------



## kell

MolGold said:


> mzhwd : So how did testing go? Mummy_smurf2b, sorry for BFN, its early yet - FX fr your BFP!
> 
> Kell, when are you testing?
> 
> Diddy - Make hay while OPKs are +ve, BD away ! :D
> 
> Mom2Sam, I think we might be testing together, huh? :)

I will probably start testing at 9/10 dpo but I'll hold out longer if i can


----------



## Mom2sam

Hey ladies mzwid & mummy_smurf sorry for the Bfn but u know wat i'm going to say it's still early, hang in there & hope u see a bfp in coming up days x

Hey Kel nice to see you i totally get you this ttc business makes us all so obsessed. Good luck hun wen will u be testing? X

Molgold i think i'm 4dpo today not been really kpn track this time so could be off but will be testing next week some time prob Monday or Tuesday although could be too early but if i'm guessing right should be 8/9dpo on Monday but i really don't hav any hope this time as only bd 2/3 times entire cycle before getting ill, when are you testing? X

Melly hope af has stayed away x


----------



## Mom2sam

kell said:


> mummy_smurf2b said:
> 
> 
> Good luck kell keep us updated hopefully more of us get bfps this time. This thread has seemed awfully quiet this time round lol
> 
> Thank you :) Good luck to you too chick, keeping my fingers crossed for you and all the others on here. We need some bfps! lol i think everyone was disheartened last cycle so they've all gone quiet :( new cycle new hope right? xClick to expand...

Lol funny u say that Kel as when i was in hospital i came round from anasthetic & dh was saying 'u wanna check in on your baby&bump family' i was like 'u waaat!' & here's me thinking i kept my b&b obsession a secret lol he was teasing me but sure enough next day i got home i logged on! X


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Thanks I'm prob gonna test again tomorrow and then again a few days later and if this isn't my bfp cycle then I'm having a total change next cycle. It's so annoying not being able to pinpoint wen the witch is due because my cycles are so diff every time, look at last month 16day lp. Before I had DD I could always know wen the witch was due, so next cycle I'm trying some macca root and agnus castus once I get it ordered both are supposed to regulate ur cycles. Il also continue the evening primrose oil. My thinking as I ovulated as early as cd 9 this cycle then sure the witch should show her face sooner right?


----------



## Mom2sam

Mummy smurf i think that's right from what i'v read af usually arrives approx 14 days after you ovulate but that is an average estimate for a regular cycle. i think could be off by couple days & it'd be fine as long as it's longer than 10 days x


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Mom2sam said:


> Mummy smurf i think that's right from what i'v read af usually arrives approx 14 days after you ovulate but that is an average estimate for a regular cycle. i think could be off by couple days & it'd be fine as long as it's longer than 10 days x

My cycles are never a regular timing thou, wen I first started tracking my first one was about 37days, then 27 then 29 then back to 35 so I never really can say for sure when af is due. This is why I'm now changing to something different (agnus castus and macca) they are both suppose to regulate cycles, so I'm hoping they will make my cycles roughly the same amount of days each month. I will of course have to stop the soy isoflavones now, so in next few days I need to research and get a plan for next cycle ready. Iv ordered the macca so now I just need to order some agnus castus lol ttc really is a costly habit to have especially being a poas aswell lol. If someone asked where my money goes thing I could safely say it goes on ttc buying vits, tablets and tests although I have a feeling I won't make a habit buying the clear blue smiley ov tests, 3 I have used and each one just come up error. 

Tonight should be interesting waiting to see if the tingly makes an appearance to annoy me again like the last 2nights lol :baby:


----------



## Mom2sam

Mummy smurf i could be wrong but from what i'v read 27-35 days is considered completely normal. I think we usually dont pay much attention to it when not ttc & once we are we begin to worry i know i do. Has the doc said u need to regulate them? I honestly wouldn't worry too much but i think the stuff u'l be taking if it helps why not. How long hav u been trying & what were ypur cycles like before u conceived your first? I knw mine are never exactly same & i wouldn't hv realised until ttc & tracking but i hav conceived twice so i try not to look much into it now x

So true on hw much we spend on ttc stuff lol


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

My cycles where perfect af always came wen predicted within a day or two, where as now it can be like a week out, ff currently says af is due Monday and I bet u now she won't show her face til a week or so later, if it's to be a 16day lp again it's actually due Tuesday or weds depending on how it's counted because counting from the day after ov to Monday is 15days, is that how it's counted


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Iv not actually been the docs because I expect he will just say it's normal although surely it's not normal for it to be different all the time.


----------



## Diddy2013

Bd like mad!!! Okay once a day...I think we hit the window the best we could, the rest is up to my uterus. Maybe I'll shake the sperm and egg together!!


----------



## Mom2sam

Fingers crossed u wont have to start the soy leaves & maca mummy smurf & u get a bfp before that x

Diddy haha that cracked me up get shaking! X


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Fingers crossed hehe, im gonna test again 2mo then try wait til Sunday to test again, i was just looking on ff and next Thursday would be my 18dpo so that should be the latest the witch will show her face but all these pains right down one side of my abdomen area I'm having tonight plus the tingly feeling yesterday and day before must mean something surely. Keeping my fingers crossed. Wouldn't it be great if sperm didn't need to travel to the egg, it naturally went to the same place, we would all have more chance then lol


----------



## Mom2sam

Your symptoms do sound promising & true so much to conceiving & to think when i was younger i thought getting pregnant was so simple lol x


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

So did I. I'm with a dif guy now which I know is for keeps we move in together very soon he goes to finalise things with solicitor tomorrow so I'd said few week and it will be sorted but the guy who is DD dad I was very surprised, we decided to ttc in December I was single back then and he was only going to be a sperm donor because I knew it was what I wanted to have kids but we ended up bein a couple, we starting trying in jan and by feb I was preg so it puzzles me why this time is taking so long, there's only one thing it can be and that's not getting to bd as much as I did wen trying ttc #1 if this ain't the cycle then it has to be soon but I think once we are living together then it really should happen a lot quicker. We are a very fertile family,I don't know what it is but even wen we go in labour it happens so fast, oh has said I can have a home birth which is exciting and means dd can also be there At the birth, I planned one with dd but then near the end I met the 2nd midwife which was possible it would have been her on duty the night I went in labour so I chickened out and went hosp because she came across Asif she didn't no what she was doing :( I must say thou I regret going hosp that was a worse experience lol about a month ago my sis announced she's preg, so Annoying and she's due a day or 2 after DDs bday which we are Abroad for lol but I felt so jealous wen she said. And dam went to get my tests out for morn and seem to have lost some so I only have 3 ics, not good.


----------



## Diddy2013

Last November I had a dentist appointment and refused the xray because I may have been pregnant. Turns out I was pregnant! Now that ended in miscarriage, but I went back to the dentist today. Again no X-ray, hoping it works out that way again.... I also had a presentation planned at the local middles school shortly after I became pregnant and I have that again too....

I really want some de ja vu !!! :)


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Ooo good luck diddy

Just ordered 30 ics lol so I can poas hehe


----------



## MellyH

I hope the Matrix is on your side Diddy. :lol:

11DPO here, no symptoms, just hanging out until Friday.


----------



## mzhwd

GL Diddy.

@ Melly I hope the witch stays away.

FF has af date to be the 29th, but I'm starting to feel so crampy. Uggghhhhh. My cycles are usually 28 days, but I'm starting to feel like this maybe a shorter cycle. I'm so over this TWW.


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Stupid Ff changed its mind to 21st today :(


----------



## kell

Mom2sam said:


> kell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummy_smurf2b said:
> 
> 
> Good luck kell keep us updated hopefully more of us get bfps this time. This thread has seemed awfully quiet this time round lol
> 
> Thank you :) Good luck to you too chick, keeping my fingers crossed for you and all the others on here. We need some bfps! lol i think everyone was disheartened last cycle so they've all gone quiet :( new cycle new hope right? xClick to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Lol funny u say that Kel as when i was in hospital i came round from anasthetic & dh was saying 'u wanna check in on your baby&bump family' i was like 'u waaat!' & here's me thinking i kept my b&b obsession a secret lol he was teasing me but sure enough next day i got home i logged on! XClick to expand...

Haha same, I've been a bnb addict since i was pregnant with my son. My ex partner used to hate it because i would be chatting to my bnb family for hours :) don't know what i would do sometimes without you lot!


----------



## MellyH

It's definitely nice to have people around going through the same thing! The only feedback I get from my husband is "It's too early, don't get excited, it might take awhile."


----------



## SadakoS

https://i62.tinypic.com/sem9l0.jpg
:wacko::wacko::wacko:


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Congrats sadakos


----------



## MellyH

Holy crap! Sadako!! Congratulations!!! That's an awesome line. :D


----------



## SadakoS

I know, I'm freaking out!! I would only be about 10dpo, it seems too good a line??! Me pee was a really good colour though. I haven't wanted to test this cycle at all, and I usually test like a maniac every day. When I got home from work today I just thought I would test, and there we have it. Absolutely shell shocked.


----------



## MellyH

Maybe you implanted on the early side?? It's definitely pink!


----------



## SadakoS

Yes, and it came up within about a minute.


----------



## sirouseman

Omg x10!!! Sadakao! It gives us so much hope for the rest of us to see that a couple of us girls from this thread are turning up with bfp when all seemed so hopeless and like it would never hhappen. Let's hope it is contagious and we can start up an epidemic of bfp's thru our thread... all us gals are still waiting for our turn! I hope I am next!!


----------



## sirouseman

Sadakao what were and have been your symptoms?! Bad news with me is I lost both my bbt thermometers lol. My 3 yr old tossed them both accross the side of the room and I even lost their covering/cases. I swear both are lost into thin air! I have to go to cvs and buy yet another.


----------



## SadakoS

Thank you so much guys, and it should give you hope! I have literally had no symptoms this time, apart from the last couple of days I've had a weird kind of pressure in uterus area, not really cramps though. But boobs hurt normal amount, no feeling sick, nothing else out of the ordinary.

I will say that I am absolutely sure that Fertilaid is responsible though. I came off my pill in July last year, and since then my shortest cycle has been 40 days, the longest 55, averaging about 50 days. I took Fertilaid since CD1 of this cycle, ovulated on CD 19 and now this!!


----------



## Mom2sam

Woohoo congrats sadako! Fab line our first bfp for this cycle & hoping many more follow for those next in line to test x

Mummy smurf aah that just makes u want it more wen u have a fab partner. I think it will happen soon for you i know wen i started following smep i conceived fast so i totally stand by the dtd more although i also beleive wen it's meant to happen it can with just dtd once i dunno i'v just decided to do wat i can & not to stress. But i hear u my lil sis has a Lo who she conceived first month on her honeymoon her Lo was 8 months wen she started trying again & got pregnant in first month again. My family also super fertile aswel as DH family & yet took us 5 yrs with first & one month with second time but ended in mc at 8 wks now onto third cycle but i knw this cycle only dtd twice so not holding much hope & i'm fine with that. Hav u tested again today? 

Diddy i hope it does prove same for you & these thngs get me thinking too like today i had a appointment with nurse & i kept referring to her as 'midwife' then dh did the same & aftr we realised we just both looked at eachother & both said 'do u think that means somethng lol'

Melly i seriously am blown away by ur patience with not testing! I would'v peed on at least 20 tests by now! 

Kel how many dpo are you hav u tested? 

Molgold wen are u testing? X

Sirousman where are u at in your cycle? X


----------



## SadakoS

Mom2sam said:


> Melly i seriously am blown away by ur patience with not testing! I would'v peed on at least 20 tests by now!

Thank you:thumbup:
The weird thing is that I usually test constantly, but didn't even want to this time!!


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Mom2sam said:


> Woohoo congrats sadako! Fab line our first bfp for this cycle & hoping many more follow for those next in line to test x
> 
> Mummy smurf aah that just makes u want it more wen u have a fab partner. I think it will happen soon for you i know wen i started following smep i conceived fast so i totally stand by the dtd more although i also beleive wen it's meant to happen it can with just dtd once i dunno i'v just decided to do wat i can & not to stress. But i hear u my lil sis has a Lo who she conceived first month on her honeymoon her Lo was 8 months wen she started trying again & got pregnant in first month again. My family also super fertile aswel as DH family & yet took us 5 yrs with first & one month with second time but ended in mc at 8 wks now onto third cycle but i knw this cycle only dtd twice so not holding much hope & i'm fine with that. Hav u tested again today?
> 
> Diddy i hope it does prove same for you & these thngs get me thinking too like today i had a appointment with nurse & i kept referring to her as 'midwife' then dh did the same & aftr we realised we just both looked at eachother & both said 'do u think that means somethng lol'
> 
> Melly i seriously am blown away by ur patience with not testing! I would'v peed on at least 20 tests by now!
> 
> Kel how many dpo are you hav u tested?
> 
> Molgold wen are u testing? X
> 
> Sirousman where are u at in your cycle? X

Nope not tested I am totally confused today because FF has changed its mind and says I ovulated on the 21st so I really don't know what's right now :( the crazy thing is if I remove the two days I recorded as watery cm then it becomes that it can't find a pattern, weird huh? I just removed my definite date from count down 2 pregnancy and that hasn't changed its mind, very odd. *shrugs* feel free to analyse my chart.


----------



## sirouseman

Sadakao what were and have been your symptoms?! Bad news with me is I lost both my bbt thermometers lol. My 3 yr old tossed them both accross the side of the room and I even lost their covering/cases. I swear both are lost into thin air! I have to go to cvs and buy yet another.


----------



## SadakoS

> Thank you so much guys, and it should give you hope! I have literally had no symptoms this time, apart from the last couple of days I've had a weird kind of pressure in uterus area, not really cramps though. But boobs hurt normal amount, no feeling sick, nothing else out of the ordinary.
> 
> I will say that I am absolutely sure that Fertilaid is responsible though. I came off my pill in July last year, and since then my shortest cycle has been 40 days, the longest 55, averaging about 50 days. I took Fertilaid since CD1 of this cycle, ovulated on CD 19 and now this!!

I did say that before, but it got swallowed up at the end of the last page lol


----------



## MolGold

Hey there

I broke my bbt too. missed temping tuesday so I dont know IF i O'd and when. Though I thought not to symptom-spot, I have heavy cramps and some nausea and I am so emotional!! :)


----------



## MolGold

Sadako - Yay! woohoo! congrats, I am so happy for you!!

Sirouse lol your baby sounds like a handful :) sadly, I broke my bbt too all by myself though.. 

Mom2sam: lol I also want to knw whose next :) I dont know for sure how many DPO I am, because BBT broke tuesday and I missed temping then. FF says 6 DPO but I think I am 2DPO because I had mad cramps and some nausea on tuesday night till today. So I want to wait it out ... till next weekend I suppose. :| please give me Patience!!

Mummy_smurf2b: your story sounds like you got your prince charming :) I am happy that you are now getting to stay together and get a better chance at TTCing :thumbup:

Who else is testing and when?


----------



## sirouseman

I am only 7 dpo right now. Had symptoms of scratchy throat, low grade fever day of ov and nausea that day of ov also, then next day I was OK, then the following day had horrible diarrhea and gas. I have had other boats with gas at 6 dpo. Right now at 7 dpo a little diarrhea again, but I am not sure why... I do not feel pregnant at all (if I am)... then again, with my first and only known and confirmed pregnancy of my son, I only had symptoms day of official conception and fertilization, then none the next day and but again the day after, during 1-3 dpo. SO WEIRD! Same is happening right now oddly enough. I nevwr believed I was preg with my first in that TWW. I chalked up my nausea to being in mexico and taking too many ttc vitamins and supplementa on an empty stomach lol. Or I thought I waa getting sick from some bug over there or tge dirty water. I felt normal after the 1-3 dpo with lost hopes about being pg, but then the day of missed AF all tge symtpoms began and hit me vvwry hard!! Funny how it all goes huh? So maybe I will start to feel sick on cd 30-33 when expecting AF. I will usually always start spotting at 12 dpo if I am not pg. I have a 14/15 lp.


----------



## sirouseman

Sadakao what were and have been your symptoms?! Bad news with me is I lost both my bbt thermometers lol. My 3 yr old tossed them both accross the side of the room and I even lost their covering/cases. I swear both are lost into thin air! I have to go to cvs and buy yet another.


----------



## MellyH

Looks like I'm out again. :( Good luck to everyone still waiting!!!


----------



## MolGold

Aw melly.. I hope its not AF :( :hugs: stay positive!!


----------



## Diddy2013

Woohoo positive!!!

My chart says I am 3dpo now, hanging out waiting looking for bfp's!


----------



## mzhwd

Oh no Melly. Are you sure???? 

Congrats Diddy on confirming your ovulation and joining the TWW again w/ us. I don't have any symptoms just sore boobs and cramps, which is probably AF.......ugh.


----------



## MellyH

Oh yes, definitely sure. It's a crime scene down there right now. :lol:


----------



## Mom2sam

I'm sorry Melly hopefully next cycle. Remember as each cycle goes past your chance of conceiving gets higher by 12 months goes upto 90% so you know soon you'l have that bfp x

Mummy smurf i'v never charted & temped in my life i get confused just looking at a chart lol x


----------



## Diddy2013

Sorry to hear that Melly.

So another kooky diddy story. I have been eyeing this dresser for over a year thinking that one day it would be in my baby room. When I got pregnant I was so happy that I would be able to get it. My parents got it for me as a gift for Christmas though they did not know that I was pregnant. I miscarried and thought I'd be upset having it. Bought it a month ago, had it all together minus one screw because it was stripped. Today the replacement screw came. 

Dear baby that wants to be made, I have your dresser, it's awesome. Please start creating yourself inside me.

-Diddy-


----------



## kell

Congratulations Sadako! :happydance:

Sorry the horrible witch got you Melly :( fingers crossed next cycle!

Mom2Sam i make myself 9dpm today. i haven't tested because I've only got a crappy 25mlu strip and it is bound to show negative.


----------



## sirouseman

Mzhwd - Your chart looks real good! Are you having any symptoms?


----------



## Mom2sam

So ladies cant beleive i caved in haha i peed on a test! I think i'm only 6dpo not even sure, but thought i'd try them out to rule out false lines as new batch of 10mlu. No false lines but omG horrible indents all ovr test grrr at least i know wont b giving me false positives lol x

Kel i ordered 10mlu ones from amazon for under £4! free delivery too. i hate the 25mlu ones take ages to show anything i have one frer saved from last cycle too saving that for if i ever see anything on cheapies & then i will just go crazy & go buy lots more x


----------



## Mom2sam

Aww Diddy hope your baby comes along very soon & can make use of dresser x


----------



## MolGold

Aw mom2sam - you were so encouraging to us all there with the increasing odds as you go on TTC :) LOL I totally get poas at 6dpo. I am barely holding on as I am not sure FF is right. I think I am just 3DPO.

Diddy - I am sure baby is working on getting to you soon and to be able to get to use the dresser :) FX!

Melly I hope AF is treating you well now :( 

Sirouse, Mzhwd - How are you ladies doing?


----------



## mzhwd

Hey 

I had a temp drop today so I don't think my chart looks that good anymore. :shrug: 

My only symptoms are sore boobs and light cramps. I didn't test today I may tomorrow. I realized the sensitivity of my test is 20..so idk how that part really works. 


I decided to take some maca this morning. Honestly it's too late for it to have any effect this cycle, but maybe next cycle. I started taking it with chocolate milk before I used warm tea, but the chocolate milk really helps the test for me. 


Well I guess this weekend I'll know if this was a bust or I get my BFP.


----------



## Mom2sam

I know MolGold so annoying wen u dont know exactly where your at in cycle i'm just peeing for fun as expecting to see bfn this cycle anyway so not upsetting me & hating these tests with indents so not bothered about wasting this batch i have about 10 left. Not going to test til Sunday though now as stil suspecting i'l only be 8dpo not even sure about that so still early but i'm ok with bfn this cycle. 

Mzwid i dont knw much about temps but does it go down wen u hav an implantation dip too? Just see women comment about it on here? Maybe it's implantation dip? X


----------



## sirouseman

I am 8 dpo now. Stopped temping at 4 or 5 dpo though because I lost my thermometer. I am getting to the stage where I usually would stop temping though, so maybe I will just wait this out. My only symtoms are more gas than usual and been diarrhea on a couple occassions. I don't know about this... don't feel pregnant at all. Have slightly some pressure down there making me feel like I have a full bladder when I don't. I don't notice anything else.


----------



## Mom2sam

Sirouseman i think sometimes no symptoms could mean something positive as i'v had so many symptoms past 2 cycles bfn & then af. This cycle i also have zero symptoms lets hope means you get ur bfp x


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Ouch... Today has not been a good day, earlier I was thinking I'm coming down with a bug but who knows... I was shaking and my stomach was making random noises but it's not them that gets me really thinking... I also had really sore bbs it was painfull. It's ok at the moment but went through it again before althou didn't last as long but I decided to see if I could figure why it's happening and my nipples felt really hard, now it's gone away they feel kind of full or something. I'm also sure I keep feeling pressure down there but could be imagining that lol. Around my nipple still feels a little soar, do you all think it's anything to worry about?


----------



## Diddy2013

I went to get my blood work, it went great..... Just to leave and have them call me several times about how they actually can't send it it to the only lab my insurance will cover. (Not to mention I asked the doctor, called last week, and verified this with the woman who checked me in that they could send it to the correct lab)

Here I am at another hospital three hours later getting my blood taken again. Someone has a vendetta.....


----------



## mzhwd

Wow Diddy that sounds extremely frustrating. If my next cycle ends in a BFN my MD told me that she would order some lab work. I have no idea what all of that will include. This would make 6 months DH and I have been ttc #1. We're both in our late 20's so I don't see what the issue could be. But who knows.

Yeah I guess it could be a temp drop. It was a little cooler in my house this morning, which probably played a role in my temp this morning. There's a chance that it could be Implantation dip. But I must say I don't feel any real difference. Everything I feel could also be PMS.

You guys have some good symptoms it seems like. Hopefully least 1 of us get a BFP.


----------



## sirouseman

I always have a slow rise after ovulation and it concerns me that means a weak ovulation or that the egg didn't get fertilized. I really wonder and worry about that. Mine never jumps up high straight away like in your chart mzhwd. I think even with that dip you may stand a good chance... any symptoms or signs of AF yet? 6 months of ttc eben at your age isn't all that long... give it another 6 months before you do anything drastic. Your chart looks great and very normal all-around. Try yoga and deep breathing exercises, or get a nice massage sometime pre-O... it might help ease your anxiousness to conceive and relax your mind/body. ;-) With ttc#1 for me, it took like 14 cycles, but 10 of those I guess do not even count because I wasn't ovulating at all... go figure!! I was on BC for 10 yrs straight and after coming off, my cycles were wacky as heck and annovulatory with heavy vleeding. I find out after many months ttc to no avail... and thru bbt.charting that I was annovulatory. So then I self prescribed and got on Clomid for 3 cycles which got me to finally O for the first time in like prob 10 [email protected] I had a hugee pre O dip and first time ever, major ovulation bleefing which I.thought... great this cycle is a mess and AF starting wayyy.early, but then the temos continuously rised:). Anyway... I conceived on the 5th cycle after I first began to ovulate. It was my 2nd non clomid cycle, O-ing on my own; naturally. Give it a bit more time... only let him ejaculate like every 2 days and I swear it will do the trick. When you bd everyday the potency or quantity of mature sperm is low. I am 29 btw. 25 when I stsrted ttc #1. Thought it was seriously never going to happen! I have never gone back on BC since!! Good riddance to BC lol I am all about bbt charting only. TTA has worked for me up until now so far. Been ttc #2 for 5 months now, but I know this will happen soon because unlike ttc #1 none of those factors I had before are factors this time around. Only problems have been timing this to happen exactly when I ovulate. And SO travels quite a bit.


----------



## sirouseman

9 dpo tomorrow!! Ahhh!! Usually 12 dpo I start to see pin sized specks of red or very, very faint light pink spotting on tp when wiping after going to the restroom. I am on the look out for this already and I am so nervous! Slight smell aversion today and gassiness, but nothing else.


----------



## Mom2sam

That is frustrating Diddy. How u feeling now? X

Sm is right mzwid your still very young & i agree kerp trying for 12 months & then take action. I know alot of freinds who did conceive within the year but after six month mark so u still got a very good chance everything is fine x

Ladies i dont even hold much hope f this cycle but i'm itching to test tomorw still early will be 8 dpo i think. Am i the only impatient one on here who just has no patience lol anyone else testing tmrw or Monday? X


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Mom2sam said:


> That is frustrating Diddy. How u feeling now? X
> 
> Sm is right mzwid your still very young & i agree kerp trying for 12 months & then take action. I know alot of freinds who did conceive within the year but after six month mark so u still got a very good chance everything is fine x
> 
> Ladies i dont even hold much hope f this cycle but i'm itching to test tomorw still early will be 8 dpo i think. Am i the only impatient one on here who just has no patience lol anyone else testing tmrw or Monday? X

I feel like I should go buy another frer lol


----------



## Mom2sam

Lol mummy smurf wat dpo are u today & wen did u last test? Ok confession i poas a short while ago with smu! I'm only 7dpo i think someone slap me! X


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Still don't really know for sure either 5 or 12 lol which is what's stopping me because if it's defo 5 then I know I'm out for this cycle. On a plus note we been told everything should b finalised for house in 2week lol agnus castus arrived today so now just waiting for the macca to arrive.

Last tested about 2days ago


----------



## Mom2sam

This is why i buy a stash of ic so i can just keep testing & not feel guilty i'm wasting. thats good news about the house & hopefully the agnus & maca bring on regular cycle for u hun x

I dont knw if i'm just seeing things but thought i saw a very very faint something on test. Camera aint pickin it up well tho so i'l just kp testing can u imagine the cycle i feel out is the one i conceive in! I dunno maybe i just am seeing thngs wil test again tomorw & then Monday it should show up clearer by thn. Its the 10miu ones that i'm using. Could just be an indent as dont even think implantation occurs as yet. Hate these tests x


----------



## Diddy2013

Mzhwd-yesterday marked the ninth and tenth time for blood work. Very first time ended up paying over 400 dollars because of the insurance issue, I've not had that issue since because at the right lab my insurance covers 100%. Next month will be 18 months trying ....(I had a preg that ended in mc, and we are both in our mid--late twenties... "Prime time" lol, and healthy) I saw a doctor after 7 months ttc....and had several women give me crap about not waiting a year to go...but I did all the temping opks cm checks etc. No signs of ovulation....and I was right, I wouldn't ovulate without medication. The best decision I made was making that dr appt and ignoring that wait a year crap!!! If you get blood work done before you ovulate they're checking hormone levels thyroid etc. After ovulation is typically ( around 7 dpo) to confirm ovulation and or check progesterone. 

Mom2sam- I'm starting to get use to the poked and prodded. I look like I have track marks because both arms were used..... :) it's better than getting wanded with the internal ultrasound. I was upset/angry yesterday but I feel generally better today.

5dpo and a temp rise, dull cramping...which is probably from abs yesterday lol


----------



## Mom2sam

Aw Diddy glad ur feeling better i'v been there & totally understand & can relate to the poking prodding. Took me 5 yrs t conceive first & aftr 2 yrs trying is wen i started to get tested. In end aftr dye tests t check tubes, dh being tested & getting my bloods done thy came to conclusion that my ovulation levels were low so put me on clomid & said would hv me on 50mg for 6 months to start. Nothing happened, then thy upped it to 100mg & said will be on that for another 6 months as i was ovulating now but if nothing happened then next step would be iui the thought of it just dreaded me as by thn i was losing hope from first doc appointnent til nw i was already into fourth year ttc. Anyway thats wen i truly started praying & i conceived in very last 12th month just before they were going to refer me for iui. He is nw a happy 7 year old. I counted my blessings & decided to stop at one until last year also the other reason was coz i suffered from severe hyperemesis from 5/6 weeks til birth & couldnt eat or drink anything & were vomiting at least 30x a day had t go to hospital for a iv drip every other day until 7 months & were on anti sickness meds til end. by then i were stil being sick 3/4 a day but ketones wer fine as i'd at least eat & drink even t hv it come bk up. 
Anyway wen me & dh decided t try again for #2 i was prepared for a long wait again but conceived second cycle off bc pill. We were shocked but hyperemesis started again & this time exactly same bk in hospital at 6 weeks & ended up mc at just over 8 weeks. 

I totally feel for any couple trying for a while & my sincere prayers are with everyone. It's hard wen having to wait & putting in all the effort only for it not to happen but i can tel you personally as hard as its been i nw beleive it happens wen its meant to & as frustrating as it is never t lose hope. We are onto third cycle now & as much as i want this i'm so scared of the hyperemesis again it really felt like a slow death sentence. But thier so worth all the trying & wat we go through & wen we hold those babies in our arms for first time that proud feeling that u worked so hard to get this end result is just surreal. 

Sorry for long post i pray we all get wat we desire on ths journey & that is our much wanted children who we all so rightly deserve. Big hugs to everyone x


----------



## Mom2sam

Erm that was one long emotional post from me lets hope its a symptom haha c


----------



## Diddy2013

Mom2sam said:


> Aw Diddy glad ur feeling better i'v been there & totally understand & can relate to the poking prodding. Took me 5 yrs t conceive first & aftr 2 yrs trying is wen i started to get tested. In end aftr dye tests t check tubes, dh being tested & getting my bloods done thy came to conclusion that my ovulation levels were low so put me on clomid & said would hv me on 50mg for 6 months to start. Nothing happened, then thy upped it to 100mg & said will be on that for another 6 months as i was ovulating now but if nothing happened then next step would be iui the thought of it just dreaded me as by thn i was losing hope from first doc appointnent til nw i was already into fourth year ttc. Anyway thats wen i truly started praying & i conceived in very last 12th month just before they were going to refer me for iui. He is nw a happy 7 year old. I counted my blessings & decided to stop at one until last year also the other reason was coz i suffered from severe hyperemesis from 5/6 weeks til birth & couldnt eat or drink anything & were vomiting at least 30x a day had t go to hospital for a iv drip every other day until 7 months & were on anti sickness meds til end. by then i were stil being sick 3/4 a day but ketones wer fine as i'd at least eat & drink even t hv it come bk up.
> Anyway wen me & dh decided t try again for #2 i was prepared for a long wait again but conceived second cycle off bc pill. We were shocked but hyperemesis started again & this time exactly same bk in hospital at 6 weeks & ended up mc at just over 8 weeks.
> 
> I totally feel for any couple trying for a while & my sincere prayers are with everyone. It's hard wen having to wait & putting in all the effort only for it not to happen but i can tel you personally as hard as its been i nw beleive it happens wen its meant to & as frustrating as it is never t lose hope. We are onto third cycle now & as much as i want this i'm so scared of the hyperemesis again it really felt like a slow death sentence. But thier so worth all the trying & wat we go through & wen we hold those babies in our arms for first time that proud feeling that u worked so hard to get this end result is just surreal.
> 
> Sorry for long post i pray we all get wat we desire on ths journey & that is our much wanted children who we all so rightly deserve. Big hugs to everyone x

I thought it'd take a few months, I never thought it would take me this long, other women in my family seem super fertile so I figured it would happen quickly. 

I got pregnant on my last round of clomid before they sent me to the re...I switched dr after the mc (really bad experience). I have this cycle and three more cycles before the referral to the specialist.


----------



## Mom2sam

Are u on clomid now? X


----------



## Diddy2013

Mom2sam said:


> Are u on clomid now? X

Second cycle back on clomid since miscarriage. I took 100mg April 3-April 7th. My luteal phase (on the clomid) is like clockwork 12 days. So I expect af next Sunday. Next cycle is 100mg...the last two cycles I will be bumped to 150mg.


----------



## mzhwd

All of you ladies are truly awesome. Your stories of your journeys are amazing. Thanks for the info Diddy. Next cycle I'm going to do the SMEP. 

BTW I'm a poas addict so I had to buy some IC's cause those FRER were getting expensive. Lol

I hope this round of Clomid works for you Diddy.


----------



## mzhwd

I think I'm out. Dumb witch got me today. I noticed a little spotting a little while ago. I never have spotting so I know she's coming full force as I type. GL to all you wonder ladies. I may check back in to see how you lovely ladies are doing. FX'd for you all.


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Better luck next time , hopefully we all getting bfps soon it's such a long journey to get there then 9month wait lol


----------



## Mom2sam

Sorry mzwid & i got nothing but good things to say about smep as both times i conceived were cycles i religiously followed smep & used preseed throughout fertile week. Fx crossed works for u next cycle. I had planned to do it this cycle but couldn't due to getting poorly if i'm out this cycle i too will be doing smep again next cycle x

Diddy are u using preseed or taking anything for cm i know that whole year on clomid i didnt conceive & thn ladies on babycentre forum explained to me how clomid dries up cm so i started having epo & used preseed that cycle everytime we dtd & voila it worked! Also second time i conceived i also used preseed again i vow by it now x


----------



## Mom2sam

I took a 2 tests today & see a very very faint something, but its too early right so i'm thinking evaps? I'l post pic of one i took with 4mu these tests sure do get ur hopes up though x


----------



## Mom2sam

Tel me if you see anything x
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 35.8 KB
Views: 9


----------



## sirouseman

Mom2sam, I do see a little something! Those tests are so cruel if they give such a hopeful-looking line with their evaps. I had to take my temp w/ very expensive Braun, 2.sec reault, ear thermometer. It is very accurate. I used it this AM in desperation to see my temp b/c haven't had time to go to the store and buy anothwr replacement bbt. thermometer. I got 4-5 hours of completely uninterrupted sleep and my temp is at an all-time high 9 dpo of 98.5 ish!! I was trippin! I only know it's 98.5, not 98.53 or anything cause this is not a bbt thermometer. I am def at the phase.in my cycle where the temp would be it's highest and peaking before ultimately plumetting for AF arrival. I am gwtting real nervous in suspense with this wait. Have lots of creamy cf and still a lot of more gas than usual and loose stools. Other than that, nothing else. I have never had a temp this high before though and even in the day it's 99.5, but I kniw I do not have.a fever and I am not sick at all... so this is getting interesting! Also, I just traveled a few days ago from somewhere which was 3 hours bwhind so you would think my temp would be lower since it is colder here than where I was and also because technically I am still on that time zone being 3 hours behind, you'd think I would get a lower temp than usual right?!!!?


----------



## sirouseman

Mom2sam dis Zofran ever work for you with hyperemeses?


----------



## sirouseman

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/427d81/thumb.png


----------



## MolGold

Oh I see it! Mom2sam, we need a better sample with SMU :) FX!!

AFM my temps are not that great past O :( does this in any way indicate progestrone deficiency?


----------



## Mom2sam

SM alot of ladies on hyperemesis forum on fb said zofran worked well for them most of them are from USA so this last pregnancy i had to beg for it but in UK thoer so tight with it & only gave me once when i was in hospital & made a point of telling me how pricy it is. They just prescribed other meds that didnt really work. Wish i could spend my pregnancies in USA & get zofran next time will ask for it again but i had t fight for it & only got it once as an injection form so dunno x


----------



## Mom2sam

MolGold i'l do one with fmu tmrw i'm still thinking evaps though but if line shows up again tmrw i might b a little convinced & pull out my frer for Monday/Tuesday at 9/10dpo x


----------



## Diddy2013

Mom2sam said:


> Sorry mzwid & i got nothing but good things to say about smep as both times i conceived were cycles i religiously followed smep & used preseed throughout fertile week. Fx crossed works for u next cycle. I had planned to do it this cycle but couldn't due to getting poorly if i'm out this cycle i too will be doing smep again next cycle x
> 
> Diddy are u using preseed or taking anything for cm i know that whole year on clomid i didnt conceive & thn ladies on babycentre forum explained to me how clomid dries up cm so i started having epo & used preseed that cycle everytime we dtd & voila it worked! Also second time i conceived i also used preseed again i vow by it now x

Yep I am a preseeder! Lol I started using it the month before my bfp.


----------



## Diddy2013

I see it but I am unsure if those tests, I always hear bad things about them but in your case I hope that means soon to be blazing bfp!


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Sirouseman your temps look really good.

Mom2sam I defo see a line keep us updated.

As for me I just want this tww to be over. The tingling is still there annoying me every day only before it decided to travel to my hips aswell lol. Something is defo screaming out to me that I defo ovulated on the 13th and FF has it wrong. Today's temp surprised me 36.27 and that's the highest temp of this month and also last month where my highest was 36.13. But the thing is why did I experience so many symptom between 17th and the 22nd then since then been only random things which have made me feel like I should have a bfp lol.i had 2hot flashes just after carrying DD to bed aswell and seem to have developed one spot on my face by my mouth lol. Anyway I just want it all to go away so can I order af to arrive please hehe. I honestly hope it's coming sooner rather than later, ff says I have 8days before it's due yet :(

Question to those of u who chart... Do u have ff set to advanced or fam? I was googling why ff has a diff cover line to countdown to pregnancy and ppl was saying because ff is in advanced mode, I changed it to fam and there it is, ff now predicts I ovulated on cd8 lol


----------



## mzhwd

Mom2sam said:


> Tel me if you see anything x


I do see it. Hopefully it gets darker. FX'd


----------



## Diddy2013

Mom2sam, I hope you continue testing so I can live through you and not start taking tests myself!!!!


----------



## kell

Morning ladies, how are we all? 

Mom2Sam i see something, defo test with fmu today!

Im confused. I had very light spotting yesterday, a spot of blood at opening of cervix and some brown tinged CM but today nothing :huh: 
I was 10dpo yesterday and not due on for another 4 days. Any thoughts? Pre af? too late for implantation?


----------



## Mom2sam

Morning ladies nothing on todays test i did think i saw a shadow but then nothing & after 10 min mark dried to what looks like an evap. I'm thinking was an evap yesterday lol anyway will still test again tmrw at 9dpo & i'l kp u updated x


----------



## Mom2sam

Kel i'm not sure but hope it's not af coming could be either at this point so hoping its ib for you x


----------



## kell

Thank you hun. I never spot this soon before af but my cycles have been varying from month to month so who knows! My body used to be so predictable but its just messed up now :/ x


----------



## Diddy2013

6dpo.......nothing substantial yet!

Today is another baby shower for me. I know way more people at this one.... Please let me be moderately invisable !!!


----------



## Mom2sam

Kel i feel the same after mc cycles have gone from 28 days to 33 then 28 then 27 & usually only have spotting a day before af but last cycle got it 3 days before & cycle before that for 4 days! Yesterdays although taken with caution gme a tiny glimmer of hope but now i feel out again lol argh this ttc business is so unpredictable & i'm starting t get impatient. if out this cycle hoping next cycle i get to follow smep & get bk on track with the bd as this month bn a total bust! X


----------



## MolGold

Oh Kel and Mom2sam - I know, TTCing makes our bodies so unpredictable. I went from 28 day cycles to 32-35 and even one 44 day cycle :( And this morning, temps hit below cover line at 8DPO :| .. no af yet but I have had AF like cramps in my thighs / calves with backache all day. I may be out already .. boohoo!


----------



## sirouseman

https:// https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/427d81/thumb.pngI am still using the $60 Braun ear thermometer lol b/c I have not had.a chance to buy a new bbt thermometer! I am 10 dpo and still no spotting yet, but it's still early for me... I have the longest LP. Also, sometimes my temps do not even plummet for AF till I have had a couple days of heavy bleeding! My temps have steadily been higher than ever before in ANY cycle, but no striking symptoms anymore... I would say maybe like thirst and hunger.is more pronounced if I really try and dig for something going on right now... but boring.... that's it. Woke up a half hour-45 min earlier today than yesterday, and was 98.4 at 6 AM and believe me, I got uninterrupted sleep both nights back-to-back. The tempa steadily high and no spotting is my only hope right now. I am truly scared to keep temping because I feel like any day now the temps are going to decline!!! I am going to be soo sad. For me, taking another temp tomorrow would be as nerve wracking as taking an hpt.


----------



## sirouseman

Where are you girls??? I am all alone on here today waiting for responses and juicy, suspenseful updates  It needs to start getting exciting in here... comw on bfp's!!!


----------



## Diddy2013

I'm only 6dpo, and I want to test lol, but it's to soon. I have zero symptoms. Aside from hot flashes, but those are normal when I've taken clomid during a cycle!

Has anyone else tested?!


----------



## Mom2sam

Hey another update from me. Been gone most of day had 2 birthday parties to attend back to back. Anyway before i went i did another test & think i'm either getting evaps, indents or faint start to bfp. These tests are so confusing! Anyway will do one more tmrw wen i think i'm 9 dpo & if anything shows will do frer tmrw or Monday x

Anyone else tested yet? Molgold oh no i'm sorry fx crossed for next cycle if af does come. This why i dont temp i drive myself crazy enough with opks & hpts if i temped i go mad! X


----------



## Mom2sam

This is the test i took today x


----------



## Mom2sam

Sorry forgot to press upload lol origional pic not tweaked or anything x
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 27.3 KB
Views: 11


----------



## mzhwd

Mom2sam


It may be my phone or eyes, but I don't see it. But I really hope that it's there. X

That's the 1 thing i like about temping, it's almost like taking a pregnancy test every morning in the TWW. This cycle for me was extremely short.....25 days with only a 11 day lp. I'm not sure exactly why my progestrone levels plummeted. Our bodys can be so unpredictable some times.


----------



## Diddy2013

I temp and such more for the doctor than myself anymore...definitely stressful. I am doing a test at 9dpo which is Wednesday...early but that's what I am doing!!!


----------



## MolGold

My temps dipped - below cover line for 2 days!! I have had backache and cramps from 3dpo.. I dont know what s happening :(


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Iv had 2 lower temps now so think witch is on her way for me


----------



## kell

Hey girls, how you all doing?

Mom2Sam i see a second line! Have you done another one? x


----------



## Mom2sam

Morning ladies think it was evap but was thr hating these tests. 9dpo today & bfn on frer. so i think i'm out & its ok as didnt hv much hope anyway ths cycle just those evaps made me think maybe lol. Anyway not going t test now & just waiting for af should be here in next 3/4 days x

How is everyone else & i feel bit lost with all the temping as i dont temp. Plans for next cycle are just to try to follow smep & use preseed. Cmon ladies we need at least one bfp on here!! fx crossed for those still waiting i think onto fourth cycle for me once af arrives x


----------



## Mom2sam

Kel wats going on with you, did u test again & did the spotting stop? Last cycle mine started at 9dpo whch is today & af came at 12dpo so i should b expecting af & i just wasted my frer lol. next cycle definitely going t get mor bd in but dh & myself bn arguing over silly thngs lol so dont like him much today but sure we'l make up soon & definitely in time wen next cycle starts x


----------



## kell

Mom2Sam Sorry you got a bfn :(

Not sure what's going on with me, i tested yesterday morning bfn but the spotting only started Saturday so :shrug: My cm is slightly tinged but not much and there is still a tiny bit of blood at my cervix. Had lots of weird twinges in my belly. I guess af will get me soon. I've never had implantation bleeding before so i don't know what to think.


----------



## Diddy2013

7dpo...5 days still expected af. Unrelated cough. I feel like these past few cycles I've gotten sick or cold symptoms during the tww. 

My chart so far


----------



## Mom2sam

Kel i'v had implantation bleed both times i got pregnant at 8dpo so i nw kinda talk myself into thinking i'm out if i dont get it by 8dpo lol both times for me was just a dark dry smear of brown on underwear (tmi) but like u'd see in your kids underwear if thy didnt wipe properly aftr hvn a no2 lol & first time got it for couple days & lasted til 10-11dpo just tiny smears but i had already got a bfp at 9dpo on frer & digi so i panicked & doc explained about ib & second time was just the once at 8dpo & got positive on frer & digi again at 9dpo. We'l see wat happens third time. 

At this point wen i get to 9dpo & bfn i just want af to come for me so i can move onto next cycle x


----------



## Mom2sam

Diddy when will u be testing or will u just wait till your late? Good luck & lots of babydust x
Sorry just read back your testing at 9dpo fx crossed for u x


----------



## kell

Ah ok, mine didn't start until 10 dpo. I have weird cramp type twinges on one side and that's unusual for af. I honestly have no clue right now. Tut lol


----------



## Mom2sam

Kel now thats a symptom i definitely had! That weird twinge on one side & carried on for 2 weeks after too! I remember it so well n mentioned it to my sisters they said its just your uterus & baby embedding etc x


----------



## Mom2sam

I'm so confused! I did the ic & frer at same time & after 5 mins stark white on frer & could see shadow on ic but thought evap. Thn wen i went bk to ic that shadow got a pink line running on very edge of it? Is that an evap i see pink in it n the shadow stil same thickness? Im thnkng wat if ic piking up traces as its 10mlu n frer is 15mlu & as i dont knw exactly wen i ovulated as i mentioned was in hospital few days so couldnt do opk. Wat of im not even 9dpo yet? Question is do i kp testing til af or not gt excited & wait for af x

Could just be an indent & pink line coz of dye run? Ooh i hate this id rather hv stark white than b confused x


----------



## kell

Ooh don't get my hopes up lol i really want to test but scared of seeing bfn. 

I think you should carry on testing. Sounds like you may be onto something! Surely they wouldn't all be faulty or evaps? x


----------



## kell

Oh dear! I've sent DS2 to get me a superdrug early test :haha: Im thinking it will let me know either way and i can move on. 12dpo right now so if its bfn I'll just wait for the witch to step up a gear if that's what the spotting is. Because I've never had ib in my pregnancies Im not convinced that's what it is but the test will tell. Eek x


----------



## Mom2sam

Good luck kell! Im thinking i'l kp testing for next 2 days & if its evaps rest of these crappy tests going in bin n ordering my usual ones 25mlu x


----------



## Mom2sam

Dont know if it'l show on your mobs i'm using iphone & can see it in pic iv took. I'l upload anyway so u know wat im referring to x


----------



## Mom2sam

It's very faint but there hope u can see it on pic so u see what i'm talking about
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 22.4 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Mom2sam

I'v put auto enhance on this one same pic just t mke it clearer x
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 27.2 KB
Views: 7


----------



## kell

BFN :( Oh well, looks like Im out again. 

Mom2Sam, I see it defo!


----------



## Mom2sam

Im sorry x

Do u see why i'm confused though. Usually get stark whites or clear bfp. These damn tests are confusing coz it's not stark white & not a clear enough bfp like i usually get x


----------



## Diddy2013

Mom2sam-there is definitely something on it, I don't know if it's an evap or indent or start of a bfp. Keep us posted!


----------



## Mom2sam

I will Diddy i'l test again tmrw & next day if is a line should get clearer if not i'm never buying these again x


----------



## sirouseman

https:// https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/427d81/thumb.pngToday my temp was 98.9 at 7 AM. I was like WTH do I have a fever?! But I know I don't... otherwise I'd have chills and body ache usually and ultimately feel like crap and all out of it. Well, I think I wore too many covers over me and dressed too warm last night...because after I took the covers off, a minute later I was at 98.6... I took the temp 3 times within minutes to check the accuracy. So... I am putting in 98.6 as the official temp 11 dpo. I wasn't planning to temp anymore cause seriously by tomorrow I would expect pre AF cramping to start and it will be cd 30! This cycle is supposed to be a 32/33 day thing bevause my O happened on cd 18. I am biting my nails over here cause these are the craziest highest temps I have ever had in my bbt history! I do not dare try sleep naked tonight and see if I am still in the mid 98's tomorrow lol... I'll take what I can get... it's looking good. But no symptoms at all except for the high temps ri gh t now. The way my first pg was, I'd expect that the day of missed AF or 1-2 days after missed AF I will prob get hit like a stampede of buffalo if I am pg!


----------



## sirouseman

Today my temp was 98.9 at 7 AM. I was like WTH do I have a fever?! But I know I don't... otherwise I'd have chills and body ache usually and ultimately feel like crap and all out of it. Well, I think I wore too many covers over me and dressed too warm last night...because after I took the covers off, a minute later I was at 98.6... I took the temp 3 times within minutes to check the accuracy. So... I am putting in 98.6 as the official temp 11 dpo. I wasn't planning to temp anymore cause seriously by tomorrow I would accept pre AF cramping to start and it will be cd 30! This cycle is supposed to be a 32/33 day thing bevause my O happened on cd 18. I am biting my nails over here cause these are the craziest highest temps I have ever had in my bbt history! I do not dare try sleep naked tonight and see if I am still in the mid 98's tomorrow lol... I'll take what I can get... it's looking good. But no symptoms at all except for the high temps ri gh t now. The way my first pg was, I'd expect that the day of missed AF or 1-2 days after missed AF I will prob get hit like a stampede of buffalo if I am pg!


----------



## Mom2sam

Sounds very promising sirouseman! & sometimes no symptoms mean symptom for the better as i onow before af i got so many. Fx crossed for u hw many dpo are u & hv u not tested yet? X


----------



## Diddy2013

sirouseman said:


> https:// https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/427d81/thumb.pngToday my temp was 98.9 at 7 AM. I was like WTH do I have a fever?! But I know I don't... otherwise I'd have chills and body ache usually and ultimately feel like crap and all out of it. Well, I think I wore too many covers over me and dressed too warm last night...because after I took the covers off, a minute later I was at 98.6... I took the temp 3 times within minutes to check the accuracy. So... I am putting in 98.6 as the official temp 11 dpo. I wasn't planning to temp anymore cause seriously by tomorrow I would expect pre AF cramping to start and it will be cd 30! This cycle is supposed to be a 32/33 day thing bevause my O happened on cd 18. I am biting my nails over here cause these are the craziest highest temps I have ever had in my bbt history! I do not dare try sleep naked tonight and see if I am still in the mid 98's tomorrow lol... I'll take what I can get... it's looking good. But no symptoms at all except for the high temps ri gh t now. The way my first pg was, I'd expect that the day of missed AF or 1-2 days after missed AF I will prob get hit like a stampede of buffalo if I am pg!

When I was pregnant my temps were significantly higher than other months. This month I am not up there so I am hoping it is not a bust! Yours look good.


----------



## Mom2sam

Morning ladies tested today should be 9/10dpo & Bfn boo! Now i know those were either evaps or indents & prob dye settling on indent edges. I think i'm out but its ok planning on attempting to follow smep again next cycle as feeling alot better. 

How is everyone else doing x


----------



## sirouseman

I am feeling tingly cramps and am now experiencing bloat. I am expecting a lower temp tomorrow and start of my decline in temps for AF. Expecting spotting to start tomorrow...We'll see! I feel my scartchy throat trying to reemerge which started around ovulation and continued on/off for about 5 days... I would like to hope it's a lowered immune system due to pregnancy, but I doubt it... I have no hopes in this except the high temps I've had :/ Tomorrow I will temp again and it shall either mean I am still in, or this is going downhill. I am 12 dpo/cd30 now.


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Lol where's ur tingly feeling sirouseman iv had them for a good week now it's driving me nuts lol I actually thought the witch was on her way with 2 lower temps but it's shot back up today lol


----------



## MolGold

same here, 2 temps below cover and slight rise (.12 F) today. I don't know what to think!!


----------



## Mom2sam

All these high temps mean things are going in right direction so far, fx crossed we get some bfp on here! x


----------



## Diddy2013

My ff updated that ovulation was two days later, thought I was waking up to 8dpo and I am back to six......(blat!)


----------



## Mom2sam

Lol Diddy more waiting then x


----------



## Mom2sam

Well i have cm tinged with pink blood exactly like last cycle so af should be coming soon in a day or two x


----------



## Diddy2013

I'm only angry because if I am out this cycle I have to go to California next month for about six days and it's pushing it closer to my fertile window...ao if it doesn't happen this month I don't have faith in timing for next month.


----------



## MolGold

I know what you mean Diddy, DH had a business trip around 19th when I O'd acc. to FF and we BD'd on the 18th but I am not sure that was enough. I am secretly hoping I O'd on 22nd ( temps missing that day so not sure) because we BD'd a lot around then. :sex: ;)
Its irritating to wait a whole month for that 1 day and to have to miss it :|


----------



## sirouseman

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/427d81/thumb.png I don't know what to think now... my temp today again was 98.9 like it was yesterday. And I am freaked out that maybe I have a fever or infection starting as I am getting all ultra paranoid and panicking, having a little anxiety. I did dress warm again to bed, but I am also seeing in others charts that usually by 12 dpo and on in a triphasic pattern it is normal for temps to get up to this high level. I am kinda scared that maybe this really is IT. Omg. I am still in disbelief though and ibbet temps will drop tomorrow at 13 dpo and I will get spotting. I feel bloated and some subtle pressure down there, and I also feel flushed or like my immune system is just kinda shot. I am honestly scared because I have never had the high temps like this unless I had a fever. I even took an advil last night just incase it was. I am mostly a lil scared n worriesd because I am quite a bit underweight and trying to gain about 10 lbs to be at a healthier weight, but if this is happening it's happening and all I can do is eat a whole bunch before nausea begins.... at the same time, I do not want to get my hopes uo too high. I BD 2 days before O with this cycle. I am actually going to stop taking my maca sheesh maybe that is giving me these sky high temps!! It's prob good news having these high ttemps, but I don't like it!


----------



## Diddy2013

sirouseman said:


> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/427d81/thumb.png I don't know what to think now... my temp today again was 98.9 like it was yesterday. And I am freaked out that maybe I have a fever or infection starting as I am getting all ultra paranoid and panicking, having a little anxiety. I did dress warm again to bed, but I am also seeing in others charts that usually by 12 dpo and on in a triphasic pattern it is normal for temps to get up to this high level. I am kinda scared that maybe this really is IT. Omg. I am still in disbelief though and ibbet temps will drop tomorrow at 13 dpo and I will get spotting. I feel bloated and some subtle pressure down there, and I also feel flushed or like my immune system is just kinda shot. I am honestly scared because I have never had the high temps like this unless I had a fever. I even took an advil last night just incase it was. I am mostly a lil scared n worriesd because I am quite a bit underweight and trying to gain about 10 lbs to be at a healthier weight, but if this is happening it's happening and all I can do is eat a whole bunch before nausea begins.... at the same time, I do not want to get my hopes uo too high. I BD 2 days before O with this cycle. I am actually going to stop taking my maca sheesh maybe that is giving me these sky high temps!! It's prob good news having these high ttemps, but I don't like it!

Have you tested?


----------



## sirouseman

No, I haven't tested yet! I never usually test until it's quite obvious and there are no doubts. I will just keep temping and I think in 4 days, I will definitely test. Temping alone usually gives me all the answers I need. I'll take a test once I'm past 16 dpo with no spotting and if the temps are still high. I'm not a POAS-aholic lol, and I have an enormous amount of patience and tolerance I guess you could say! Tomorrow will be 13 dpo.


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Good luck with next few temps khehe I wish I wasn't a poas addict haha


----------



## Mom2sam

SM wish u could take 10lbs of my weight i hav a stone to lose lol not even going to bother t try t lose it as once i get pregnant i cant usually eat or drink a thing for months straight back up so i end up losing alot of weight. until after baby is born thats wen i gain it, so i will just get back t gym then. its not major so hopefully wont take too long. 
hope your temps stay up & i an opposite to you very impatient in this matter i just have to know soon as i possibly can lol although doc also wants me t see him at first sign of pregnancy so we can get started on meds for my hyperemesis. with my history of hyperemesis' mc & my age he wants me to be proactive this time & to start meds before it gets out of control. Even if that wasn't the case i'd still be a poas hehe x


----------



## sirouseman

The weather here in CA is so awful right now... juat super hot, arrid, and dry... like allergy and nose bleed type weather.. 91 degrees. I have been feeling the affects of the weather and I just totally feel like crap; low energy, pale and ghost white facial color like life has been sucked of me, and flushed feeling like I have fever... I also have a scratchy throat, but it is this stupid weather being the culprit I think... still don't believe I could be pregnant. But what's funny is with my first pregnancy, my mom commented on my pale color and she said... "well, you look pregnant and likw your body is going thru a lot already". I have bloating and stretching feeling down there I almost feel like? The fact that I have made it all the way to 12 dpo with not an inkling of spotting and all these super high temps may mean a bfp is in store... but I am still doubtful and not turned into a believer until I make it to 14 dpo with these high temos and no sspotting... then I will feel like about 80% that this could be the real deal.I am getting vwry close to knowing! I could prob take an hpt now and just end this all and know right off the bat, but I am too chicken to handle any dissapointment


----------



## Diddy2013

I had patience when I first started trying, but since I haven't had a successful pregnancy yet....I'm always anxious to know. I have better will power to stay away from
Chocolate at this point lol


----------



## MolGold

I started spotting earlier today and now its turned into light flow. LP = 10 days :( I am officially out now


----------



## Mom2sam

Sorry molgold think i'l b joining u soon bfn again today. Wat i thought was tinged cm other day was just cm today stil got creamy cm but i'm thinking spotting will follow soon then af 

SM i would'v tested by now lol but i just have no patience & the guessing just makes it harder for me. I find it easier to deal with bfn than af. When i was trying for my first took a while & after few months i would just wait for af rather than test & i struggled more. This way would give me few days before af came to prepare. I only use the ic cheapies though. Guess its hard either way but i deal with it better if i test. Hoping af doesnt show for you & you get a blaring positive! Good luck hun x


----------



## Diddy2013

Temps are still up but bfn this morning 7 or 9 dpo.


----------



## Mom2sam

Diddy i think your probably stil early. This cycle i too am not sure about dpo so still testing but i kinda just feel out as getting nothing but evaps i'm on cd 30 though so if i was something would'v shown on mine i had a 33 cycle in feb & then 28 days in March so we'l see wen af comes 

Thing is if i wasnt testing seriously i'd think i might have hope coz no cramps & no spotting yet just cm. we'l see though my cycles are messing with me lol prob start spotting later today now that i'v said it 

If af doesn't arrive by friday i might get a frer & test these ic are annoying me with all those evaps dont knw whether to trust them now x


----------



## Diddy2013

Mom2sam said:


> Diddy i think your probably stil early. This cycle i too am not sure about dpo so still testing but i kinda just feel out as getting nothing but evaps i'm on cd 30 though so if i was something would'v shown on mine i had a 33 cycle in feb & then 28 days in March so we'l see wen af comes
> 
> Thing is if i wasnt testing seriously i'd think i might have hope coz no cramps & no spotting yet just cm. we'l see though my cycles are messing with me lol prob start spotting later today now that i'v said it
> 
> If af doesn't arrive by friday i might get a frer & test these ic are annoying me with all those evaps dont knw whether to trust them now x

I definitely think it's early. I'm not worried about it really, this conception thing is out of my hands lol


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

I think il try be more relaxed next month if af ever arrives lol I'm pretty sure will end up Missin ov. I goin to pontins with mum n daughter and u can get il ov while there haha. I will still be temping and takin vits and tabs by the time the cycle after comes it will hopefully be a diff story n have the house hehe I'm just not gonna stress about testin and that will b hard for a poas addict haha


----------



## Mom2sam

I got it wrong i'm on cd28 today just checked my ovia app. So af should be here soon & my test has dried to yet another thick evap! Got 3 left going to use thm all up & order my usual 25mlu ones


----------



## Diddy2013

Dr office called and said my progesterone was low at 6.4. I said well I was only 2-4 days past ovulation. And they assumed I would ovulate sooner, (so did I) I even called and asked if I should get bloodwork later for a better draw and was told it did not matter. So waiting to see if I need yet round 11 of bloodwork....

Ladies take charge of your health because nobody will advocate for you as much as yourself!!!

And got a call going in for bloodwork round 11..always getting poked


----------



## Mom2sam

Aw Diddy lets hope all this prodding will get you what u want. Hopefully it's all worth it in the end & u can look back & smile about it x

This threads gone so quiet! Where is everyone? 

12dpo today i haven't tested today but got 3 of those horrid ic left. No spotting yet or any cramps. Bet af will just come full flow but i'm ok with it as done with the 4 day spotting like last cycle. Anyway might take a ic with smu if af doesnt arrive by saturday i'l get a frer last frer i took was at 8/9dpo & bn getting nothing but evaps aftr time limit on ic x


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Mom2sam said:


> Aw Diddy lets hope all this prodding will get you what u want. Hopefully it's all worth it in the end & u can look back & smile about it x
> 
> This threads gone so quiet! Where is everyone?
> 
> 12dpo today i haven't tested today but got 3 of those horrid ic left. No spotting yet or any cramps. Bet af will just come full flow but i'm ok with it as done with the 4 day spotting like last cycle. Anyway might take a ic with smu if af doesnt arrive by saturday i'l get a frer last frer i took was at 8/9dpo & bn getting nothing but evaps aftr time limit on ic x

I'm here still n also still waiting for the witch to show hehe


----------



## Diddy2013

Everyone is probably onto their next cycles and mine is so crazy long I am still here lol. Most the time I find it hard to get people to reply , so I haven't tried to go anywhere else. 

I'm jealous of the women who ovulate day 13...14...15....because I have to wait three to ovulate and 12days for af...lol

8 or 10 dpo today


----------



## Mom2sam

Mummy smurf how many dpo are you now? Diddy how long are your cycles? i ended up doing my smu & forgot to test which was at about 10.30am so just trying to hold to do a 3mu & test with my ic, need to get on with putting laundry away but feel so sleepy after morning drop off school & dh to work & then did some grocery shopping & put it away. Having a coffee now so dont knw if anything will show with 3mu & 2 cups of coffee but need to get rid of those damn tests & will be ordering more for next cycles my usual 25mlu ones & some preseed x


----------



## Mom2sam

Ok tested & bfn now just to wait for af too x


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

I thought 18 but starting to doubt it


----------



## SadakoS

Diddy have you tried Fertilaid? My cycles were crazy long, between 40 and 55 days, and the first month I took Fertilaid I ovulated on cd19 (usually between cd30 and 45) and I got my bfp xx


----------



## Mom2sam

Mummy smurf 18dpo? So your late hv u tested again? X


----------



## Mom2sam

Sadako thats awesome that the fertilaid worked first try! did u do anything else differently cycle u conceived? x


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

No not tested today mom2Sam but think I havin same prob as u cause I see a very faint line on a few I taken n it would defo be darker by now so I think also evaps.

I looked at that fertilaid but it dear lol


----------



## Diddy2013

Mom2sam- my cycles (on clomid) are about 35 days. Before my miscarriage my cycles (on clomid) were 29 days. I was ovulating on day 18 but since my miscarriage it's been cd23. When I am not on clomid I don't ovulate and they were over 40 days.

Sadoko- I've never tried fertilaid. I'm currently working with an OB. If I'm not pregnant by august I'm being referred to an RE. I'm on clomid, prenatal, folic acid, and use preseed. What does it do?


----------



## SadakoS

Mom2sam said:


> Sadako thats awesome that the fertilaid worked first try! did u do anything else differently cycle u conceived? x

No i didn't, and we only DTD once!! It's supposed to regulate your cycles, and it certainly seems to have done that. I'm just keeping everything crossed that this little bean sticks!!


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

SadakoS said:


> Mom2sam said:
> 
> 
> Sadako thats awesome that the fertilaid worked first try! did u do anything else differently cycle u conceived? x
> 
> No i didn't, and we only DTD once!! It's supposed to regulate your cycles, and it certainly seems to have done that. I'm just keeping everything crossed that this little bean sticks!!Click to expand...

How many weeks are u now, good luck


----------



## Mom2sam

Sadako prayers are with you for a super sticky healthy bean. Wow to just dtd once & i thought i was out this cycle dtd just 2/3 times lol

Mummy smurf its frustrating when all we get are evaps no bfp & af doesnt arrive either. I just want mine here now so can move on no spotting yet either! x

Are u testing with ic? Or have u tested with frer too? I tested with frer at 8/9dpo but thinking of af dont show by weekend might get a frer & test x


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Yep it is, I think I'm gonna buy frer 2mo then I can know for sure so if that's bfn then I know to expect af hehe


----------



## Mom2sam

Mummy smurf kp us posted & hope u see a lovely bfp on frer. Dh got home from work & was asking af here yet, thing is normally at this point if we dtd definitely brings on af next morning its always happened lol & past 2 nights we been dtd & nothing not even spotting. I told him no & he said he will get me some frer tmrw i said now that you'v said this watch af arrive tmrw morning lol

If it doesn't i'l save the frer til saturday & test x


----------



## SadakoS

I'm 5 weeks tomorrow according to lmp. I was taken by surprise by ovulating so early for me, so we DTD the day of my positive OPK, then I had a really bad cold and felt terrible so we didn't do it again!!


----------



## Mom2sam

Whoops just jinxed myself lol went to toilet & wiped & blood tinged cm so for me thats a definite sign at this point af is coming my way. Mummy smurf no frer for me boo will just order my new lot of ics for next cycle though & this time getting my usual ones that hav never given me evaps x


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Mom2sam said:


> Whoops just jinxed myself lol went to toilet & wiped & blood tinged cm so for me thats a definite sign at this point af is coming my way. Mummy smurf no frer for me boo will just order my new lot of ics for next cycle though & this time getting my usual ones that hav never given me evaps x

Wouldn't it take longer for the 25miu ones to show positive than the 10s thou? Sorry af on her way . I'm expecting bfn 2mo but u never know hehe


----------



## Mom2sam

This was first time using 10mlu ones i have always used 25mlu ones & got faint but clear positives on those at 9/10dpo & then confirmed with frer & cb digi same day so personally i guess have been ok for me x

Hopefully it wont be a bfn but a positive for you mummy x


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Mom2sam said:


> This was first time using 10mlu ones i have always used 25mlu ones & got faint but clear positives on those at 9/10dpo & then confirmed with frer & cb digi same day so personally i guess have been ok for me x
> 
> Hopefully it wont be a bfn but a positive for you mummy x

Maybe I should try sum of them then lol I always thought they would take a lot longer. Its gonna be hard not goin toilette in the morn haha


----------



## Diddy2013

If af is coming for me I hope it happens soon....just because I'll be out of town during possible the end or middle of my fertile time.


----------



## Mom2sam

Aw Diddy hope af finishes before your fertile window but u might just get a nice bfp instead hopefully fx x

Mummy someone else put up something about baseline hcg levels in us already upto 5 so women have higher baseline & others less & about at what dpo what levels of sensitivity in tests would show but it said obviously after implantation it doubles every 48 hrs so a 25mlu should show by 9/10dpo & for the women with a baseline lower maybe another couple of days. Also depends on when you implant. Lol its all so confusing but explained why i always gt bfp at 9/10dpo. I think for women with higher baseline hcg of 5 it could even show at 8dpo on 10mlu. 
Good luck when u test hun i'm just waiting for af stil gt gooey cm tinged with cm so hopefully af should come today or tmrw. 

Ds has half day school on fridays so finishes at 12.30 he's got plans to go shopping wants a new game for his ps so i might pick myself some more pregnacare vits whilst i'm there x


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Mom2sam said:


> Aw Diddy hope af finishes before your fertile window but u might just get a nice bfp instead hopefully fx x
> 
> Mummy someone else put up something about baseline hcg levels in us already upto 5 so women have higher baseline & others less & about at what dpo what levels of sensitivity in tests would show but it said obviously after implantation it doubles every 48 hrs so a 25mlu should show by 9/10dpo & for the women with a baseline lower maybe another couple of days. Also depends on when you implant. Lol its all so confusing but explained why i always gt bfp at 9/10dpo. I think for women with higher baseline hcg of 5 it could even show at 8dpo on 10mlu.
> Good luck when u test hun i'm just waiting for af stil gt gooey cm tinged with cm so hopefully af should come today or tmrw.
> 
> Ds has half day school on fridays so finishes at 12.30 he's got plans to go shopping wants a new game for his ps so i might pick myself some more pregnacare vits whilst i'm there x

Haha I nearly picked up sum evenin Primrose oil while I was out shopping bit figured I'd wait to see what the test said lol I bought sum frer but decided I'd try some adds ones first which says they are 15miu makin that list u posted last month wrong. That said they are 25miu lol anyway sure it's bfn so didn't use my frers. I'm considering buying sum preseed instead this time as see it helped some ppl is it any good? So now I have a waiting game for af with no signs other than wattery cm


----------



## Diddy2013

Mom2sam said:


> Aw Diddy hope af finishes before your fertile window but u might just get a nice bfp instead hopefully fx x
> 
> Mummy someone else put up something about baseline hcg levels in us already upto 5 so women have higher baseline & others less & about at what dpo what levels of sensitivity in tests would show but it said obviously after implantation it doubles every 48 hrs so a 25mlu should show by 9/10dpo & for the women with a baseline lower maybe another couple of days. Also depends on when you implant. Lol its all so confusing but explained why i always gt bfp at 9/10dpo. I think for women with higher baseline hcg of 5 it could even show at 8dpo on 10mlu.
> Good luck when u test hun i'm just waiting for af stil gt gooey cm tinged with cm so hopefully af should come today or tmrw.
> 
> Ds has half day school on fridays so finishes at 12.30 he's got plans to go shopping wants a new game for his ps so i might pick myself some more pregnacare vits whilst i'm there x

I still have a few days...really expect af either Sunday or Tuesday. Nothing to report at the moment!


----------



## Mom2sam

Did u mean asda ones are 15mlu? Mummy dont even get me started with preseed lol i love it! Love it love it it has helped me conceive both times! Last time tried for 4 years & a whole year on clomid with no success the cycle i conceived was only one i had used preseed. 
Then 6 years later i started ttc again so had one period (prob withdrawel bleed) after coming off bc pill & used preseed throughout that cycle too & conceived again! this time body messed up a little after mc & then went bk on bc for 2 months as doc advised t not ttc for 2/3 cycles. This cycle only bd twice twice so didnt bother much but i'v just ordered my opk & preseed for next cycle & i truly beleive it does help me conceive if everything else is right too. I know my body just needs t get bk t normal whch i'm hoping it has now so i plan t do same & use preseed everytime we bd this cycle. I get one that comes with applicators & insert inside 15 before we dtd & i only use 1.5mg he doesnt mind said it feels ok (tmi) & as we cant use saliva or other lubes wen ttc it honestly helps also helps those swimmers x


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Mom2sam said:


> Did u mean asda ones are 15mlu? Mummy dont even get me started with preseed lol i love it! Love it love it it has helped me conceive both times! Last time tried for 4 years & a whole year on clomid with no success the cycle i conceived was only one i had used preseed.
> Then 6 years later i started ttc again so had one period (prob withdrawel bleed) after coming off bc pill & used preseed throughout that cycle too & conceived again! this time body messed up a little after mc & then went bk on bc for 2 months as doc advised t not ttc for 2/3 cycles. This cycle only bd twice twice so didnt bother much but i'v just ordered my opk & preseed for next cycle & i truly beleive it does help me conceive if everything else is right too. I know my body just needs t get bk t normal whch i'm hoping it has now so i plan t do same & use preseed everytime we bd this cycle. I get one that comes with applicators & insert inside 15 before we dtd & i only use 1.5mg he doesnt mind said it feels ok (tmi) & as we cant use saliva or other lubes wen ttc it honestly helps also helps those swimmers x

Yea the asda test instructions say it's 15miu why? Where do u get preseed I want to look into it as I dnt really seem to get much cm at all


----------



## Diddy2013

One of my close friends from college mention on a number of occasions how she never wanted kids and she thought babies were disgusting...let's just say her FB ultrasound announcing her pregnancy hit me in the gut...

Haha I am preparing for the next cycle, mentally done with this one lol


----------



## Mom2sam

Mummy smurf coz i might check thm out, i think thier as sensitive as frer in that case? Is frer 12mlu or 15? I buy my preseed from access diagnostics uk its £12 something & £1.70 delivery p&p i. Think bit i get my hpt from thr too. On amazon i think the preseed is around £15 i might b wrong but knw it was more. Shop around though & see. 
Also its great for ladies with less ewcm or for ladies who have it i hav ok ewcm but stil use it as wen ttc dont get much foreplay (tmi) & cn gt boring sometimes so helps & definitely helps me gt pregnant! Lol so win win. Dh doesn't mind first time i used it i didnt tel him & he said that felt different t whch i askd 'good different or bad? N he said good lol i knw sime ladies say dh dont like it but i dont apply on him or on me. I insert in with applicator & u kay for 15 mins & it coats round ur cervix so ok that way. Good luck lets hope works for us next cycle x


----------



## Mom2sam

Diddy that would get t me too. Bug hugs x


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Mom2sam said:


> Mummy smurf coz i might check thm out, i think thier as sensitive as frer in that case? Is frer 12mlu or 15? I buy my preseed from access diagnostics uk its £12 something & £1.70 delivery p&p i. Think bit i get my hpt from thr too. On amazon i think the preseed is around £15 i might b wrong but knw it was more. Shop around though & see.
> Also its great for ladies with less ewcm or for ladies who have it i hav ok ewcm but stil use it as wen ttc dont get much foreplay (tmi) & cn gt boring sometimes so helps & definitely helps me gt pregnant! Lol so win win. Dh doesn't mind first time i used it i didnt tel him & he said that felt different t whch i askd 'good different or bad? N he said good lol i knw sime ladies say dh dont like it but i dont apply on him or on me. I insert in with applicator & u kay for 15 mins & it coats round ur cervix so ok that way. Good luck lets hope works for us next cycle x

Iv seen ppl say frer is 12.5miu so don't know. I will defo check out preseed and try it.


----------



## Mom2sam

Cd1 for me bang on 14dpo onto next cycle weathers nice though feels like summer! Woohoo x


----------



## MolGold

Aw Mom2Sam sorry AF showed :hugs:

Diddy and MummySmurf2b FX for your BFP - lets make this a lucky thead :)


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

There still no sign of CD1 for me lol I'm currently CD29

Sorry the witch showed mom2Sam


----------



## Diddy2013

Bfn 10 or 12 dpo....my lp is only 12 days so if it isn't positive now I do not have my hopes up!


----------



## Mom2sam

Sorry for the bfn Diddy x

Ordered my preseed & hpt for next cycle. Already have some opks as didnt use much last cycle. Need to get some folic acid though haven't taken any for a month after running out of pregnacare thinking of just sticking to regular folic acid x


----------



## Diddy2013

No temping tmrw, no testing, just sleeping in (till 7) lol. There isn't a pint for me to temp after I confirm ovulation anyway! Might stress me out less. 

I looked into fertilaid and it is recommended not to use it with clomid. So I won't be using it. Maybe if all my clomid rounds fail ill do it.


----------



## sirouseman

Sorry I've been MIA... 13 dpo spotting started for me and then full blown AF on dpo 14. I have just been moping and trying to get thru another failed cycle.I should have known 2 days before O that I would stand low chances. This next cycle there is no telling when exactly I will ovulate.... and I am feeling pretty hopeless because my only chance will be from cd 18 and on... and thwre have been previous cycles it has happened earliwr than cd 18, so I feel I might miss my chances because my SO won't be back in town from his travels until my cd 18 of this cycle. Whenever I take maca it seems to have gotten my cycles to be more in line with a standard 28 day cycle, so I might stop taking so much of it this cycle so my O is delayed or back in line with cd 20 which was always my norm. I have been really feeling down and feustrated and hopeless with this all because it is taking so long and I just wish it could come easy like it does for everyone else. It seems left and right there are always people around me becoming pregnant. My cyles are normal and it seems the timing has just been off. I will be using ttc friendly lube again this month. I am wondering that maybe since my other was expired, maybe it didn't work properly :(


----------



## sirouseman

My high temps of 98.9 were indeed from the starts of a bad cold too... not because I was pg or anything... AF came right on time. O'd cd 18, and had 13 day LP. Sigh....


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

sirouseman said:


> My high temps of 98.9 were indeed from the starts of a bad cold too... not because I was pg or anything... AF came right on time. O'd cd 18, and had 13 day LP. Sigh....

Sorry to hear that :( how much Maca have u been takin? I'm stopping my soy the next cycle wen it decides to arrive lol but I'm also sure I'm out the next cycle because I goin on a few days away with mum n then wen back me n oh will have our house keys so be busy lol


----------



## Mom2sam

Sorry SM it's ok to feel down from time to time ttc isn't easy. I know as my first took 5 long hard years, first few cycles are fun after that the stress kicks in. good luck to us all for next cycle. I too had off timing last cycle but looking forward to this cycle just hoping this time we get to dtd more around my fertile week. all we can do is try right & it will happen just a matter of when. Chin up & keep going hun x


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

I am finally on to a new cycle lol


----------



## Diddy2013

Mom2sam said:


> Sorry SM it's ok to feel down from time to time ttc isn't easy. I know as my first took 5 long hard years, first few cycles are fun after that the stress kicks in. good luck to us all for next cycle. I too had off timing last cycle but looking forward to this cycle just hoping this time we get to dtd more around my fertile week. all we can do is try right & it will happen just a matter of when. Chin up & keep going hun x

My favorite thing is for people to tell me to relax. I always say, for the first seven months I did....the next 11 not as much lol. I am giving up on temping until AF comes...I wish there was a way to temp without me actually having to do it. lol


----------



## Mom2sam

True i used t hear it all the time, amongst other things like 'are u having enough sex lol. It ws crazy. i dont temp but already gets too much with opks etc. i am on cd3 today 4 more days & the fun begins again or should say the stress lol x


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

I'm hopin this month goes quick tbh although in a month I get a yr older hehe d-day 6th June :p


----------



## Diddy2013

I'll tell you what, I always thought if have a Facebook announcement or ultrasound pic to put up but I've totally rethought that. It's so painful for me to see those, I'd hate doing that to someone else. This has definitely taught me something.

No af yet. Won't test till Wednesday.


----------



## Mom2sam

Fx crossed for you for wednesday Diddy x

Mummy my birthday is also in june! Kind of worries me i'm getting older lol spoke to dh & although we origionally wanted 3 children think we will be stopping at 2 just hope #2 decides to come sooner than later x


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Mom2sam said:


> Fx crossed for you for wednesday Diddy x
> 
> Mummy my birthday is also in june! Kind of worries me i'm getting older lol spoke to dh & although we origionally wanted 3 children think we will be stopping at 2 just hope #2 decides to come sooner than later x

Fingers crossed #2 comes soon what date is ur bday hehe


----------



## Diddy2013

I guess the one thing I can count on is my Luteal Phase...12 days like clock work. FF officially knows more about when I ovulate than I do. 

CD1


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Sorry to hear that diddy :(


----------



## Diddy2013

I've decided I am just insane. Doing the same thing and expecting different results.


----------



## Mom2sam

20th June & i will be 36 i feel old lol x

Diddy sorry af came i have a good feeling for us ladies i think were going to get summer bfp. I keep thinking if i didn't mc due date was in June actually on my birthday. Would've been due next month.


----------



## MolGold

Sorry AF came Diddy :( I know how heartbreaking it can be. I haven't temped at all this cycle. Though I did start clomid, thats the only effort I am doing in May.


----------



## Diddy2013

Mom2sam said:


> 20th June & i will be 36 i feel old lol x
> 
> Diddy sorry af came i have a good feeling for us ladies i think were going to get summer bfp. I keep thinking if i didn't mc due date was in June actually on my birthday. Would've been due next month.

That's weird my bday is in august and that was my due date if I didn't mc. So weird lol

I am going to will my body to ovulate earlier!!!


----------



## Mom2sam

Aww it is weird lets hope we get our rainbow babies & lol at willing urself to ovulate earlier. I found i used to ovulate on cd18/19 & after taking pregnacare i started ovulating on cd14/15 dont know if pregnacare conception vits had anything to do with it but that was only thing i was doing differently x


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

I hope some of u will get ur bfp this cycle I'd have loved a bday bfp but know it's very unlikely lol


----------



## mzhwd

Hi Bump family. I thought that I thread may have died off. I'm glad to be able to chat with such awesome women. I'm sorry to hear of the bfn's and AF. I hope that you guy's have a great birthday's. I made a Dr. Appt for 6/2 just incase this cycle is a bust and if it's not that would be even better.


----------



## mzhwd

FX'd for all of us. It seems like everyday I find out that someone else I know is pregnant, but I guess it'll be my/our turn soon hopefully.


----------



## Diddy2013

With clomid before I Od around cd18/19 but these rounds have been cd23! But good news the lab had my blood work and faxed it to my dr, bad news they wouldn't just tell me the damn progesterone level. Lol I'm that woman at the dr office.

Yesterday was a bad day and I am hoping for today to get significantly better!


----------



## mzhwd

Diddy2013 said:


> With clomid before I Od around cd18/19 but these rounds have been cd23! But good news the lab had my blood work and faxed it to my dr, bad news they wouldn't just tell me the damn progesterone level. Lol I'm that woman at the dr office.
> 
> Yesterday was a bad day and I am hoping for today to get significantly better!

I hope that today goes better for you too. 
My Doctor told me that on my next visit she would order some lab work to be done. I'm really anxious to see what everything is looking like. I scheduled my appointment for before ovulation for next cycle so maybe that cycle results can help me. But maybe not.


----------



## Diddy2013

This will be my third round of clomid since miscarriage. 8th life time. I had 5 rounds to get pregnant then a four month period without. It was supposed to be 100mg but she bumped it to 150 since I ovulated cd23. 

Progesterone was low I think it was just 9. That was at 7dpo and I took clomid. Should be significantly higher with medication. She is going to have me take progesterone after ovulating this month.


----------



## Mom2sam

Hey mzwid we cant let thos thread die without us all getting bfp on here. Hoping u wont hav to get to that appointment & u get your bfp before that but if not its still a step closer to getting it x

Diddy hoping the clomid works for you took me a year to conceive on clomid but did work x

How is everyone else & whats going on with cycles, life anything hope everything is well x 

Afm on cd5 & af will be leaving tmrw so the fun starts x


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Mom2sam said:


> Hey mzwid we cant let thos thread die without us all getting bfp on here. Hoping u wont hav to get to that appointment & u get your bfp before that but if not its still a step closer to getting it x
> 
> Diddy hoping the clomid works for you took me a year to conceive on clomid but did work x
> 
> How is everyone else & whats going on with cycles, life anything hope everything is well x
> 
> Afm on cd5 & af will be leaving tmrw so the fun starts x

I'm CD 4 will be 5 tomorrow we'll in half hr lol u have a 5day af? Mine only ever lasts 3days although wen I was younger if used to be about 7 days lol not much going on with me started my macca and agnus castus on CD 1 that's about all really. We will keep this thread alive till all got bfps.


----------



## Diddy2013

I'm not leaving the thread!


----------



## Mom2sam

Mummy it varys from 6/7 days usually wavers off by 6th day now. 

I ordered my preseed & hpts last Fri & still haven't received thm. Was standard 3/5 day delivery though & was bank holiday on Monday so i hope gets here in next couple days. 

My sis has her gender scan in couple weeks & will be 20 weeks! So much for us being pregnant together as we hd planned lol so happy to find out wat she having though as she already has a 13 month lil gorgeous boy so wants a girl but will be just as happy to have a boy x

dh had asked Ds to ask me what i wanted to do for my birthday & he asked me to which i replied 'i'm happy just being with you & daddy so whatever daddy decides is fine so he goes to his dad & says 'mummy said she wants us to go to the zoo & theme park & she not bothered about a present so u can just get her a perfume a New ps2 game & take us to mc Donalds' lmao he cracks me up i said its fine as weather should be nice in late June so i'm ok with theme park as we went to Turkey last year for birthday but mc Donalds & game no thanks wait til ypur own birthday. 

Tbh since he turned 3 mine & dh birthdays have been spent dping what ds wants lol but we love it as it always fun. Last year my sis her kids & me & ds went to Turkey for 10 nights spent my birthday there was fab! This year i just want to be with dh & ds


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Turkey is good iv been there. This year we are going Portugal for dds bday in October can't wait. I hope u have a fun bday not sure what mine will be doing yet lol il be 27 this year getting old now hehe do you plan to go abroad before it's too late? Hehe


----------



## Mom2sam

No plans to go abroad this year. He really annoying me today we had bit of a row at lunch time & ttc came into it i feel annoyed at him going to talk to him about it later after ds is in bed x


----------



## Mom2sam

We talked & everything is ok now & i feel alot better isn't annoying me as much now lol anyway decided to start dtd every other day starting tonight so good thing we made up & my preseed arrived today so will be using it from cd10 onwards until after ovulation x


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

That's good to read , good luck


----------



## Diddy2013

Started the mega dose if clomid today!!!


----------



## Mom2sam

Diddy are you using preseed with the clomid? Sorry if u have already mentioned x


----------



## Diddy2013

Mom2sam said:


> Diddy are you using preseed with the clomid? Sorry if u have already mentioned x

Absolutely using preseed! Definitely helps with the clomid. Have been using it since October of last year. 

I'm ready to ovulate.....I wonder if it'll be sooner with the max clomid dose......?


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

I would have thought so diddy


----------



## MolGold

i am on clomid too, 1st cycle for me. No side effects. I was visiting my mom so TTCing ahs been off my mind till now and you can see - no temping till now. 

I have to start follicular monitoring frm CD12 ( I O late, hence the clomid). I am trying to take it easy but as soon as I am in TWW, i go bonkers!!


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

MolGold said:


> i am on clomid too, 1st cycle for me. No side effects. I was visiting my mom so TTCing ahs been off my mind till now and you can see - no temping till now.
> 
> I have to start follicular monitoring frm CD12 ( I O late, hence the clomid). I am trying to take it easy but as soon as I am in TWW, i go bonkers!!

Haha I hate the tww I say I won't symptom spot but it never happens althou this cycle il have no reason too since it ain't gonna happen lol


----------



## Diddy2013

MolGold said:


> i am on clomid too, 1st cycle for me. No side effects. I was visiting my mom so TTCing ahs been off my mind till now and you can see - no temping till now.
> 
> I have to start follicular monitoring frm CD12 ( I O late, hence the clomid). I am trying to take it easy but as soon as I am in TWW, i go bonkers!!

When do you typically O


----------



## Diddy2013

I might not be around much till Sunday because of weekend plans. But I'll be back!!! So far no bad clomid effects, (even with the high dose) highest dose I've taken.


----------



## Mom2sam

I think u would ovulate earlier with clomid. Fx crossed for everyone. Only cd 8 here its dragging x


----------



## Diddy2013

Okay CD6. Day four of massive clomid dose. Shockingly...I had one hotflash Friday night...thats it so far. Considering the last two doses which were lower threw me all over the place, I don't know whether to be worried, or not.

MOm2Sam- I have no idea when I am going to be starting OPK's yet. Probably CD11 for the CBFM and I think I need to order more wondfos. I should ovulate sooner with the dose, but my last two rounds were weird. First 100mg dose was CD5-9 (per dr orders) When she found out I ovulated day 23...she told me to move the next dose to CD3-7. I did and still ovulated on CD23. She was planning on doing one more dose at 100mg, but said that it was still happening to late and bumped it to 150mg for two months. Then I am off to RE. 

And my sister in law is being induced today. Happy Mothers Day.


----------



## Mom2sam

I think you should be ok starting opks cd11 i usually start cd10 but get faint lines until at least cd15, i ordered preseed & hpts & have received them anyway realised i only have 4 opks! Thought i had more but apparently not so ordered more today. 

Diddy hope the 150 dose does it for you, where is everyone hope everyone joins us in 2ww lol getting so quiet on here x

That's so exciting about ur sis in law x


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

I'm still here but there won't be a tww for me this month so that's why I'm quiet hehe


----------



## Diddy2013

mummy_smurf2b said:


> I'm still here but there won't be a tww for me this month so that's why I'm quiet hehe

This is my ttw and waiting to O thread combined. A lot of people fell off.


----------



## Mom2sam

Mummy how come? Sorry u might have mentioned in previous posts & i missed it x

Diddy think they'l be back hopefully in 2ww. Cd10 here just waiting for smu to do an opk & following smep so will be dtd tonight then every other day until ovulation then everyday for 3 days. Hope we manage it lol i wanna try properly this cycle so going to stay laying down afterwards for 20 mins.


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Mom2sam goin on a mini break to Southport on Thursday with mum I'm due to ovulate any day from then on but oh also gets keys to our house Friday so it's gonna b a busy month. So pretty much not goin to get chance.


----------



## Diddy2013

Mom2sam said:


> Mummy how come? Sorry u might have mentioned in previous posts & i missed it x
> 
> Diddy think they'l be back hopefully in 2ww. Cd10 here just waiting for smu to do an opk & following smep so will be dtd tonight then every other day until ovulation then everyday for 3 days. Hope we manage it lol i wanna try properly this cycle so going to stay laying down afterwards for 20 mins.

I am doing the smep as well. I am just really hoping that I ovulate sooner!!! If not I risk missing the fertile window because I have a work trip out of state for five days. If I miss it, at least I won't have to be stressed about a tww.


----------



## Mom2sam

Aw ok mummy now i remember u did mention it in an earlier post. Could u not dtd for few days leading upto just before u leave sperm can live upto 5 days so might giv u a chance x

Diddy wat cd are u on & hopefully on that higher dose of clomid u do ovulate earlier & get to dtd leading upto ovulation too so u have spermies waiting for wen that egg drops x

Did my opk & gt faint second line so i think i'tl b positive within a week anyway dtd today taking a break tmrw then ovia app has my fertile window starting on wednesday going by my previous cycles info i have added so dunno whether to just dtd everyday from wednesday for 5 days. maybe take a day break in between to giv time to make some healthy swimmers i dunno. Or might just stick to every other day with smep & do 3 days in a row wen i get a positive opk.... This whole deciding when to dtd feels like such a gamble lol


----------



## Diddy2013

I am currently cd7! Just waiting for clomid to shake things loose lol

I had to go with one of my clients to a dr apt, I was with them in the exam room and they took her out to do blood work.

While sitting there a woman comes in and is like hey I just need a urine screen so we can do the pregnancy test. Awkwardly I was like...no. lol and she was confused. I was like I'm not the girl your looking for, they took her to get bloodwork. "Oh!!!" 

Trust me lady if I was pregnant id know it, especially after 18months it's 100% welcome!


----------



## Diddy2013

Why is it I feel so hopeful before O and not as much afterward lol


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Mom2sam said:


> Aw ok mummy now i remember u did mention it in an earlier post. Could u not dtd for few days leading upto just before u leave sperm can live upto 5 days so might giv u a chance x
> 
> Diddy wat cd are u on & hopefully on that higher dose of clomid u do ovulate earlier & get to dtd leading upto ovulation too so u have spermies waiting for wen that egg drops x
> 
> Did my opk & gt faint second line so i think i'tl b positive within a week anyway dtd today taking a break tmrw then ovia app has my fertile window starting on wednesday going by my previous cycles info i have added so dunno whether to just dtd everyday from wednesday for 5 days. maybe take a day break in between to giv time to make some healthy swimmers i dunno. Or might just stick to every other day with smep & do 3 days in a row wen i get a positive opk.... This whole deciding when to dtd feels like such a gamble lol

I may be in with a chance again, the holiday has thrown up problems where mum can't find anyone to look after dogs so she suggested I go do stuff during the day then come home at night but then I'd stay at home from Friday so if it goes that way OH will stay over on Sat which will be great timing as I think il ovulate between Sunday and Tuesday. I can't wait till I move in with him then things will happen much easier and faster.

I would go with every other day from Wed mom2sam


----------



## Mom2sam

Diddy that's awkward lol but might be a sign, i know wat u mean i feel same excited & hopeful before ovulation then all nervous through 2ww. But i'm hopeful for you with the clomid & preseed i feel u will soon get ur bfp. Are u using the applicators or just applying? I always use applicators & insert 15 mins before dtd. Started using it from last night & will do everytime we dtd fx crossed for you hun that this cycle will be you getting your pregnancy confirmed x

Mummy thats great news that u can possibly still be in with a chance & i think ypur right will just dtd every other day until a positive opk so back to origional plan & following smep so far going good but lets see hw rest of week goes lol x


----------



## sirouseman

Just trying to catch up on past posts... I am in a different time zone now which is 3 hours behind my usual. I finally got another replacement basal thermometer after my tot got a hold of my others and tossed em somewhere! My temp was much higher than normal this AM than usual because I just got here to this diff time zone 3 days ago and my 6 am here is more like 9AM. So I am cd 13 now and I feel all the signs n symptoms of thismaybe being a short cycle with early O. I have hsd lots of enotional, traumatic stress too ugh. Long story... so there is no telling how it'll go with this cycle. I just started temping cd13, so I need a few more temps to figure out what is happening.... bd today cd 13. Think O might possibly happen cd 15.. we'll see!!I an also using presed!!:) praying it does the trick. I like using the applicators. I got pregnant with my son 3 yrs ago using preconceive lubricant. I am taking 500 to 1000 mg maca per day.


----------



## sirouseman

Just trying to catch up on past posts... I am in a different time zone now which is 3 hours behind my usual. I finally got another replacement basal thermometer after my tot got a hold of my others and tossed em somewhere! My temp was much higher than normal this AM than usual because I just got here to this diff time zone 3 days ago and my 6 am here is more like 9AM. So I am cd 13 now and I feel all the signs n symptoms of thismaybe being a short cycle with early O. I have hsd lots of enotional, traumatic stress too ugh. Long story... so there is no telling how it'll go with this cycle. I just started temping cd13, so I need a few more temps to figure out what is happening.... bd today cd 13. Think O might possibly happen cd 15.. we'll see!!


----------



## Diddy2013

Ah! My comment didn't go through yesterday. I don't use the applicator but I am now considering it.

CD9 today. I don't have ovulation tests till Thursday or Friday....I can do my cbfm tomorrow. Have to wait so the clomid does not interfere.

Going to work late today because of going to a show last night. Cant I just stay in bed all day?! Ugh


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

I'm currently CD 11 will hopefully get to do my 1st opk Friday or may do one tomorrow lol things are lookin good for oh stay in over so will dtd Saturday or Sunday lol


----------



## mzhwd

Hey guy's. Hopefully this is our month. Diddy I bet that clomid will work it's magic this go around. According to FF I'm 4dpo today, but I think I'm only 3. Look at my chart guy's and tell me wyt. I followed you guys advice and did the SMEP. So hopefully this time will work.


----------



## Diddy2013

I think it could be either day...3or4dpo. Just depends on how fast the egg got out!

I hope this is my month! My tww will be spent mostly at a work trip. As long as this egg gets moving!


----------



## Mom2sam

Sirousman were exactly same place in cycle i am also on cd13 & think i will also be ovulating on cd15/16 if anything like last cycle. Using opks & not positive yet but getting darker mine usually just goes straight to equally dark on the day & only stays that way for 1 day so started them on cd10. Good luck for this cycle hun 

Diddy definitely try with the applicators & insert 15 before you dtd thats only way i have ever used preseed & has worked both times for me with smep. We shall see how this cycle goes so far managing smep & using preseed everytime we dtd. Fx crossed for us all this time x

Mummysmurf i'm glad your still in this cycle x

Mzwid i'm also trying to follow smep properly this cycle last cycle didn't get to. You are already 4dpo! Fx crossed it has worked for you when will you be testing? X

My sis who is expecting her second baby has her gender scan on Monday & said i can come along yay i cant wait. She has a 13 month old baby boy so is happy with either but she has guessed another boy & i'm guessing girl so cant wait to find out.


----------



## Diddy2013

Mom2sam said:


> Sirousman were exactly same place in cycle i am also on cd13 & think i will also be ovulating on cd15/16 if anything like last cycle. Using opks & not positive yet but getting darker mine usually just goes straight to equally dark on the day & only stays that way for 1 day so started them on cd10. Good luck for this cycle hun
> 
> Diddy definitely try with the applicators & insert 15 before you dtd thats only way i have ever used preseed & has worked both times for me with smep. We shall see how this cycle goes so far managing smep & using preseed everytime we dtd. Fx crossed for us all this time x
> 
> Mummysmurf i'm glad your still in this cycle x
> 
> Mzwid i'm also trying to follow smep properly this cycle last cycle didn't get to. You are already 4dpo! Fx crossed it has worked for you when will you be testing? X
> 
> My sis who is expecting her second baby has her gender scan on Monday & said i can come along yay i cant wait. She has a 13 month old baby boy so is happy with either but she has guessed another boy & i'm guessing girl so cant wait to find out.

If I get pregnant this month, its because your applicator advice. I would offer you my first born but that would defeat the whole point... :blush:


----------



## sirouseman

I finally got in an accurate temp today, enough to know that I didn't ovulate yesterday or anything...97.22 is my norm for pre ovulatory phase. But my partber is not coming home til after tomorrow so I am freaking out that if I ovulate tomorrow, the bd from cd 13 would hardly had been sufficient to cover me all the way to cd 15. If O doesn't happen by cd 15, i am guessing for sure by cd 18 because lately that is what it's been. Uggg man! This is nerve wracking as hell and so frustratingly hopeless and complicated than it should have to be! But I have this real good feeling the preseed is going to do the trick because it worked first try with it the first time I decided to use it... this was 14 cycles of ttc#1, but used the preseed first time on the fifth known to be ovulating cycle. I read so many success stories and it gives me lots of hope because seriously at this point I think my only problem is the timing the bd and that I may have volatile cervical fluid lol. I am tajing maca and upping my water intake, as well as prenatals, but I am not able to break off my daily cup of coffee for the life of me! I feel like sometimes the coffee may be hurting my chances to conceive or that I am underweight.. I don't know :(


----------



## sirouseman

I finally got in an accurate temp today, enough to know that I didn't ovulate yesterday or anything...97.22 is my norm for pre ovulatory phase. But my partber is not coming home til after tomorrow so I am freaking out that if I ovulate tomorrow, the bd from cd 13 would hardly had been sufficient to cover me all the way to cd 15. Uggg man! This is nerve wracking as hell and so frustratingly hopeless and complicated than it should have to be! But I have this real good feeling the preseed is going to do the trick because it worked first try with it the first time I decided to use it... this was 14 cycles of ttc#1, but used the preseed first time on the fifth known to be ovulating cycle. I read so many reviews and it gives me lots of hope because seriously at this point I think my only problem is the timing the bd and tgat I may have volatile cervical fluid lol


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Mom2sam said:


> Sirousman were exactly same place in cycle i am also on cd13 & think i will also be ovulating on cd15/16 if anything like last cycle. Using opks & not positive yet but getting darker mine usually just goes straight to equally dark on the day & only stays that way for 1 day so started them on cd10. Good luck for this cycle hun
> 
> Diddy definitely try with the applicators & insert 15 before you dtd thats only way i have ever used preseed & has worked both times for me with smep. We shall see how this cycle goes so far managing smep & using preseed everytime we dtd. Fx crossed for us all this time x
> 
> Mummysmurf i'm glad your still in this cycle x
> 
> Mzwid i'm also trying to follow smep properly this cycle last cycle didn't get to. You are already 4dpo! Fx crossed it has worked for you when will you be testing? X
> 
> My sis who is expecting her second baby has her gender scan on Monday & said i can come along yay i cant wait. She has a 13 month old baby boy so is happy with either but she has guessed another boy & i'm guessing girl so cant wait to find out.

Wow Im right behind u CD12, I'm hopin I ov on CD 16 or 17 then it would be perfect timin haha April was CD 16 so it's very possible. Going to do an opk in a few hours n then another tomorrow to make sure it's not gonna happen before Saturday which I doubt anyway. I didn't get round to buyin some preseed so il wait til next cycle for it.

That's awesome about goin your sister's gender scan my sister's is soon too, everyone is pregnant except us lol and my dd keeps goin on about it with comments like Jon has to put a baby in your tummy n I want a brother or sister lol the sad thing is once sister's is born dd will be the only one who is an only child in our family and sister is due like 3days after dd's bday in October.


----------



## Mom2sam

Diddy2013 said:


> Mom2sam said:
> 
> 
> Sirousman were exactly same place in cycle i am also on cd13 & think i will also be ovulating on cd15/16 if anything like last cycle. Using opks & not positive yet but getting darker mine usually just goes straight to equally dark on the day & only stays that way for 1 day so started them on cd10. Good luck for this cycle hun
> 
> Diddy definitely try with the applicators & insert 15 before you dtd thats only way i have ever used preseed & has worked both times for me with smep. We shall see how this cycle goes so far managing smep & using preseed everytime we dtd. Fx crossed for us all this time x
> 
> Mummysmurf i'm glad your still in this cycle x
> 
> Mzwid i'm also trying to follow smep properly this cycle last cycle didn't get to. You are already 4dpo! Fx crossed it has worked for you when will you be testing? X
> 
> My sis who is expecting her second baby has her gender scan on Monday & said i can come along yay i cant wait. She has a 13 month old baby boy so is happy with either but she has guessed another boy & i'm guessing girl so cant wait to find out.
> 
> If I get pregnant this month, its because your applicator advice. I would offer you my first born but that would defeat the whole point... :blush:Click to expand...

i'm praying it works for you & haha yes would defeat the purpose. i have good feeling clomid with the preseed will do the trick for you x


----------



## Mom2sam

Sm i too have conceived twice with preseed first time after 5 years, first month using preseed & opk & right bd timing i conceived! Second time first cycle using preseed & opk & following smep. So cant just be a coincidence. This time onto third cycle trying but i too haven't managed t dtd properly so this month doing exactly what i did both previous times, using preseed, opk & dtd at right times through fertile week & staying laying down for 30mins afterwards. Actually following smep. Good luck hun i think we will be getting some bfp on here this cycle x

Mummysmurf, i would just bd as much as u can so u can have some swimmers waiting there & hopefully it works if not then wen u move out next cycle try follow smep & hopefully that will giv dd her sibling! Smep puts your chances up from average 20% each cycle to 40% & i read most couples will conceive within 4-6 months of following it properly x

So i am on cd13 today & ovia app is telling me i am fertile for next 6 days & to get it on lol anyway we managed t dtd last night & used 1.5mg of preseed usually use 1mg & was fine. Going to do another opk with smu. Hopefly i get a positive in nxt few days.
Ds is also constantly asking me about a brother or sister but also enjoys all the undivided attention he is 7 now so the age gap is bigger than i wanted but i know he will make a good big brother he is fab with the babies in family. 

Ladies i feel optimistic about this cycle fx crossed for everyone now we need to hatch those eggs & move into 2ww & mzwid fx crossed yours is implanting soon x


----------



## Mom2sam

Done my opk & definitely darker so i think should be positive in couple days if not tmrw woohoo x


----------



## Diddy2013

Sirous- good luck I hope you catch it!

Mom2sam- the cycle I got pregnant I used opks and preseed, without applicators. I mentioned to my husband that one of my online buddies suggested using it with the applicator. His response "Aren't we mechanical enough".......I agree but not enough to listen :)

CD10- did cbfm, it came back as low. (Which was expected). 

Busy work day for me, can't wait to check back later!


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Iv also done my opk n it was negative so I shall check again tomorrow and Saturday I would think though I should get my positive Sunday thou not counting on it as iv never had a positive opk yet lol taking charge of your fertility estimates il ovulate Monday surprising that site was spot on with day af was due last month lol


----------



## Mom2sam

Lol Diddy if you decide to use applicators he doesn't need to know just insert 1mg inside & use a little on him i think or just explain to him how clomid dries up the cm esp on such a high dose so every little helps lol cant hurt right x

Mummy hopefully u see that positive opk soon once closer to ovulation are u testing once or twice a day maybe u just have a short surge so maybe missing it? X


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Most days I test once I heard my agnus castus may help get positive ions so we shall see. I am just glad I'm not out like I thought I was gonna be hopefully we will get perfect timing. Ff says my fertile period starts Saturday so as long as I ov Sunday or Monday il be happy hehe


----------



## Diddy2013

Mom2sam said:


> Lol Diddy if you decide to use applicators he doesn't need to know just insert 1mg inside & use a little on him i think or just explain to him how clomid dries up the cm esp on such a high dose so every little helps lol cant hurt right x
> 
> Mummy hopefully u see that positive opk soon once closer to ovulation are u testing once or twice a day maybe u just have a short surge so maybe missing it? X

I could probably manage sneaking that. I will have to actually read the instructions on the preseed now. Is the 15 minutes to warm it up?!? Lol


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Is there any shops you can buy preseed in?


----------



## mzhwd

Mom2sam said:


> Sirousman were exactly same place in cycle i am also on cd13 & think i will also be ovulating on cd15/16 if anything like last cycle. Using opks & not positive yet but getting darker mine usually just goes straight to equally dark on the day & only stays that way for 1 day so started them on cd10. Good luck for this cycle hun
> 
> Diddy definitely try with the applicators & insert 15 before you dtd thats only way i have ever used preseed & has worked both times for me with smep. We shall see how this cycle goes so far managing smep & using preseed everytime we dtd. Fx crossed for us all this time x
> 
> Mummysmurf i'm glad your still in this cycle x
> 
> Mzwid i'm also trying to follow smep properly this cycle last cycle didn't get to. You are already 4dpo! Fx crossed it has worked for you when will you be testing? X
> 
> My sis who is expecting her second baby has her gender scan on Monday & said i can come along yay i cant wait. She has a 13 month old baby boy so is happy with either but she has guessed another boy & i'm guessing girl so cant wait to find out.



I'm not sure exactly when I'll be testing. I guess probably at 10 or 11dpo I'll start testing.


----------



## Mom2sam

Diddy i read somewhere u insert 15 mins before coz your body temp helps the preseed melt & coat around the cervix making it more effective once the sperm gets inside, also i'v noticed ths way not so slippery for dh & wat u dont need the excess just usually comes bk out so just wipe off excess. Also i usually lay down insert it & then dh does his thing 15 mins later. Lol i knw nt as fun & spontanious as usual bd but hey it's just a few days of it so think me & dh r ok with it if it helps conceive. Cant use saliva wen ttc so dh really doesn't mind the preseed as less wrk for him too lol tmi but hey so glad we can discuss these things on here x

Mummysmurf i think u can buy conceive plus in boots (i have heard it works just as well) but i usually buy my preseed online x

Mzwid not long then before u test cant wait till everyone starts testing x


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Ah ordered some on Amazon it arrives tomorrow. Haven't told oh think il secretly use it lol he will just think I'm weird or somethin he doesn't get all this ttc stuff lol


----------



## Mom2sam

I have ewcm today transparent & super stretchy! Who would'v thought this would be so exciting to me in past i never even knew the difference lol so we dtd again today. I think i just got too excited anyway will skip tmrw if i dont get a positive opk


----------



## Mom2sam

Mummy keep us posted if he notices, try just 1mg to start with or 1.5mg & if he says something just act like your just super excited lol 

I remember first time i tried it wen ttc1 i didn't tel him the first time i used it i just inserted it & at first he just thought i was Really in the mood if you know wat i mean but afterwards he said 'hmm that felt a little different' i said 'good different or bad?' He said 'definitely good!' So after that i just told him & he didnt mind. We conceived that cycle anyway so never used it again until DS was 6 & began ttc again & i can say wen i pulled out the preseed he was more than happy with it & conceived again first cycle lol so it's hopefully just the couple of times you will also just need it x


----------



## sirouseman

Still waiting to ovulate... my sleep is so disrupted lately. Just way too much in my head causing me to stir and toss around all night it seems. So I do not have much of a good chart going rt now. Only enough info to know O has still not happened and I am cd 15. Going to be any day now I hope! Lets get some bfp's going on here!! It will be an aquarius child for us all :) I think still the year of chinese horse!


----------



## sirouseman

Still waiting to ovulate... my sleep is so disrupted lately. Just way too much in my head causing me to stir and toss around all night it seems. So I do not have much of a good chart going rt now. Only enough info to know O has still not happened and I am cd 15. Going to be any day now I hope! But SO is supposed to come home tonight!!! And I am hoping he is not too tired or wish washy with me and will let me pounce on him. I have been using preseed and since then my normal cf is weird and no ewcm it seems or maybe I just didn't feel it or see any when I checked... but cf is creamy constantly since use of preseed. And days ago my cervix seemed high and open and I saw bits of ewcm, and is now closed shut and really low. GOD!! Have no idea what is going on thiscycle :( hope to have it figured out soon.


----------



## Mom2sam

I'm on cd14 today SM waiting to ovulate too will be doing an opk in a little while. I have ewcm though so should be soon x

I just worked out if i conceived this cycle i would be due in Feb right? My ds was born in Feb too x


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Countdown to pregnancy says I'd b due Feb 8th if concieve this cycle.Good luck with ur opk I won't get to do one til later lol so maybe not so accurate


----------



## Diddy2013

CD11 just hanging out DTD...waiting! :)


----------



## MolGold

I am CD17 and undergoing follicle monitoring. worried that follies aren't growing since last 4 days :(


----------



## Mom2sam

Did my opk & very nearly positive if not already. Woohoo! Will do another in about an hour mine normally just dark for 1 day so means i have to test twice a day. So on cd14 today & have dtd on cd10/12/13 so will be dtd again tonight & 2 more days & i'm done. 
Taking DS to knowsley safari park tmrw cant wait last time he was 3 whdn we went & he loved it going to be another nice warm day so should be good x


----------



## Mom2sam

Just did another opk & definitely positive test line is darker than control line so the bd marathon starts & will be 1dpo on Sunday x
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 22.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Mom2sam

MolGold hopefully they are but either way at least u will get answers & they can do something to help x

Diddy carry on dtd lol i'm glad i did as ovulating earlier every cycle getting positive opk earlier past 4 cycles Started at cd18-17-15 & this cycle 14. So good to have some bd sessions in thr so you already have sperm waiting there x

Mummysmurf just test when you can as mine always shows up better late afternoon early evening x


----------



## Diddy2013

Well since you are all ovulating maybe I should start!


----------



## Mom2sam

Diddy u wont be far behind & hopefully by next week were all in 2ww & can get nervous together lol x


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Mom2sam said:


> Just did another opk & definitely positive test line is darker than control line so the bd marathon starts & will be 1dpo on Sunday x

Wow my opks don't even get close to that lol I just done one now and pretty much no line but I know I haven't ov yet lol so either too much drink which is very unlikely or my surge is more early afternoon I tested at 1pm other day think il stick to that tomorrow. Think I just seen the start of my fertile cm so I may even try a cb digital ov test 2mo. On a plus note my preseed arrived today so shall be using it tomorrow wen oh comes to stay. He picked up our keys today yipee


----------



## Mom2sam

Mummysmurf if you have the fertile cm ovulation should be near. Yay for the preseed! X


----------



## sirouseman

Last night was able to BD cd 15... Last time was 2 days prior. So I think it was hopefully a potent load of sperm lol... and hopefully I am ovulating today or tomorrow! I have no idea what's going to happen with this. I am not able to read my signs with my cervix position or fluid accurately at all this cycle. It is going totally haywire this particular cycle. Ughh don't know why... maybe all high stress. I ususally would not expect to O any later than cd 20.


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Done a opk today clear blue worked for the first time ever but negative although Im not expecting positive til tomorrow for a CD 16 ovulation. Out of curiosity mom2sam what LH sticks do you use?


----------



## Diddy2013

I won't have proper opks until Monday most likely. I like using the wondfos in the evenings. I also pay attention to cm because it's clued me into ovulation several times! Today is CD12 temps are still low, bd-ing very other day ATM. 

Looks like it is time for everyone else to catch eggs. Go go go!


----------



## mzhwd

MolGold said:


> I am CD17 and undergoing follicle monitoring. worried that follies aren't growing since last 4 days :(

Good Luck lets us know how it went. :hugs:


----------



## mzhwd

mummy_smurf2b said:


> Mom2sam said:
> 
> 
> Just did another opk & definitely positive test line is darker than control line so the bd marathon starts & will be 1dpo on Sunday x
> 
> Wow my opks don't even get close to that lol I just done one now and pretty much no line but I know I haven't ov yet lol so either too much drink which is very unlikely or my surge is more early afternoon I tested at 1pm other day think il stick to that tomorrow. Think I just seen the start of my fertile cm so I may even try a cb digital ov test 2mo. On a plus note my preseed arrived today so shall be using it tomorrow wen oh comes to stay. He picked up our keys today yipeeClick to expand...



Glad your preseed came in. I've only heard great things about it.


----------



## mzhwd

Hopefully everyone will get that little eggy in the next few days.


----------



## Mom2sam

MummyS i use the internet cheapies. The one i posted pic of were the one step ones i got them cheap off amazon 

Done another opk & fainter today just like i thought mine only lasts one day. So hopefully ovulated or will today & will be 1dpo tmrw. Had a fab day out at safari park DS loved it weather was fab too hotter than i expected back home now & knackered & still gotta get a bd session in tonight. I'm trying to get Dh to have a nap so he up for it later as he looks shattered x


----------



## Diddy2013

Well my husband and I have spent so much time in the car together, (visiting sil new baby)....we started discussing our finances. Specifically the costs moving forward with fertility treatments. I know that I won't be starting with the most expensive treatments but I know the initial consultation is $300. We've already started an account with roughly 700 toward treatments. We decided to pretend we are already paying for child care costs, 125 a week. So we can put that into our possibly fertility payment bucket.

I mean if we get pregnant we will already have a good saving method and of not we can build for whatever treatments.


----------



## mzhwd

Diddy2013 said:


> Well my husband and I have spent so much time in the car together, (visiting sil new baby)....we started discussing our finances. Specifically the costs moving forward with fertility treatments. I know that I won't be starting with the most expensive treatments but I know the initial consultation is $300. We've already started an account with roughly 700 toward treatments. We decided to pretend we are already paying for child care costs, 125 a week. So we can put that into our possibly fertility payment bucket.
> 
> I mean if we get pregnant we will already have a good saving method and of not we can build for whatever treatments.


That's a pretty cool idea Diddy.


----------



## Mom2sam

That's a fab idea Diddy. Is that 300 just for initial consultation with a fertility specialist? Reading this does make me grateful for nhs here 

1dpo today & think i felt a little ovulation cramping yesterday but could just be something else. Anyhow i am in the 2ww! its funny how soon as u enter 2ww the nerves kick in aswell the excitement. might do pineapple core again from 1-5dpo starting today x


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

We dtd this morning so now just waitin on the egg so hopefully it will be very soon hehe


----------



## Diddy2013

Mom2sam said:


> That's a fab idea Diddy. Is that 300 just for initial consultation with a fertility specialist? Reading this does make me grateful for nhs here
> 
> 1dpo today & think i felt a little ovulation cramping yesterday but could just be something else. Anyhow i am in the 2ww! its funny how soon as u enter 2ww the nerves kick in aswell the excitement. might do pineapple core again from 1-5dpo starting today x

The cost of fertility treatments is enough to cause ulcers lol. The first ultrasound I would get is $400...ultrasounds after that are $300 (each). That does not include the costs of possible medications. Really I am hoping to start with a different medication to help me ovulate. But they'll want to monitor it by ultrasound....I don't know if there is a way around it. 

My insurance covers no fertility issues. Clomid is considered an ovulation issue, not fertility. Still paying 55 a month for that!

Hopefully we make it happen, but our track record isn't good lol. At least I persuaded him about the savings!


----------



## Mom2sam

Wow thats insane nw i really feel lucky & wont be complaning so much about nhs being too slow or not proactive enough. Wen trying for my first we got all testing for free & clomid free for a year they even told us we can get 1 free treatment on nhs for ivf if iui fails. Hopefully u wont need any of that & like myself conceive with the help of clomid. But sounds like u have a good dh who is supportive so definitely helps as this ttc is such a roller coaster of emotions nevermind having to deal with finance side of things. Fx crossed u get it this cycle x

Mummy hope ur egg drops soon, i'm worn out with smep & still got tonight to go. With the smep tells me to miss tmrw & thn bd once last time but might gv it a miss as seriously its getting too much for me. Usually i'm happy with twice a week! X


----------



## Mom2sam

Another lovely hot day here you all know Uk for cold weather so going to make most of it & take DS to park & just sunbathe on grass. Hoping we get a long summer & at moment it's going right way.
Dh cn do the running around in park today, told him my body needs t just relax & get ready to implant so i'l just lay on grass lol he said u wish your joining in with mini golf once thr. Just finished cleaning & put away my winter clothes & sorted my wardrobe out. I think i'm secretly trying to get things organised incase i do get pregnant coz once hyperemesis kicks in i'm bed bound for most of first few months of pregnancy so need to sort house out beforehand & then just keep on top of it x


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

We are also at the park just bought dd a bike gosh that's hard work she's pushin peddles wrong way lol 
Good luck mom2sam you in the 2week wait now?


----------



## Mom2sam

Aww lol how old is she? mines trying to learn to skate was walkin with skates on more than trying to skate with them. 
Yes i'm in the 2ww 1dpo x


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Mom2sam said:


> Aww lol how old is she? mines trying to learn to skate was walkin with skates on more than trying to skate with them.
> Yes i'm in the 2ww 1dpo x

She's 3 n half - 4 in October hehe. I never really bothered with skates wen i was young. Aww the fun begins for you then il be very happy if I ov tomorrow hehe I could get a birthday bfp if I'm lucky in June hehe af due between 4-6th my bday being the 6th hehe


----------



## mzhwd

Mom2Sam what's pineapple core???

@Diddy Wow I would've never guessed that it was so expensive. 

Glad more are in the 2ww and I hope the rest of you guys join us soon. I guess I'll be testing sometime this week. Yay!!!!!


----------



## Mom2sam

Mummy a birthday bfp sounds good mines on 20th, with my first i got a bfp just before my birthday but spent my birthday in bed puking up lol x

Mzwid idont even know if i need it but read on here something in the pineapple helps with implantation. I love pineapple anyway so got a fresh pineapple not tinned & cut it into 5 peices & you have 1 a day from 1-5dpo including the core. Some ladies say u eat just the core x

Good luck for wen u test so exciting i think i will start testing on Sunday or Monday although early will be 9dpo on Monday 

2dpo for me today nothing to do but wait now


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

I have a good feeling that ovulation is today temp has dropped plus more cm n tingly feelin very exciting should confirm in 3days but il try an opk around 11am


----------



## Mom2sam

Woohoo that's good news mummy x

So my sis had her gender scan today & it's another boy so exciting now i'm even more broody! x


----------



## Diddy2013

Cbfm is reading high...I'm hopeful for a peak day Wednesday. It's supposed to show 3days of high and two days of peak fertility. That would be the earliest I've ovulated since before my miscarriage. CD14, temps are still in the pre ovulation range.

I've been doing the preseed with applicators, and sneaking it so my husband doesn't know....really hope that makes a difference.

The thought of fertility treatments is overwhelming, I won't be able to afford ivf, and I'm not a fan of iui because you have the same likelihood of becoming pregnant 20%. I can't fathom paying $600 (cost of an iui) for something that doesn't increase the chance of becoming pregnant.


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Anyone think my opk looks positive? Iv waited about 6hrs to do it lol
 



Attached Files:







1400504092690.jpg
File size: 17.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Diddy2013

Id say it is almost positive, very close!


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

I'm gonna see what my temp does next 3days cause my dip today would suggest I ov today but we shall see I could have missed the surge and its on its way back negative il see what the opk looks like tomorrow


----------



## mzhwd

mummy_smurf2b said:


> Anyone think my opk looks positive? Iv waited about 6hrs to do it lol

Definitely looks close to me. Hopefully that was your Ovulation dip. FX'd


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Diddy2013 said:


> Cbfm is reading high...I'm hopeful for a peak day Wednesday. It's supposed to show 3days of high and two days of peak fertility. That would be the earliest I've ovulated since before my miscarriage. CD14, temps are still in the pre ovulation range.
> 
> I've been doing the preseed with applicators, and sneaking it so my husband doesn't know....really hope that makes a difference.
> 
> The thought of fertility treatments is overwhelming, I won't be able to afford ivf, and I'm not a fan of iui because you have the same likelihood of becoming pregnant 20%. I can't fathom paying $600 (cost of an iui) for something that doesn't increase the chance of becoming pregnant.

Just out of curiosity did he notice the preseed? I'm feelin very positive about this cycle although didn't get to try my preseed, I'm not very good in morns not really with it lol that's probably why dd was very good at sleeping as a baby because I enjoy my sleep lol so used to have lots of it hehe i pretty much didn't feel preg most the time. Certainly couldn't tell I was preg to look at me, had no cravings or even bad back or anything just heartburn, constipation and a few week feelin nauseas but not enough to be sick lol.


----------



## Mom2sam

Diddy i have a good feeling for you looks like the clomid is bringing ovulation on time & with the preseed i'm really hoping u get this cycle. Just keep bd @ use the preseed everytime & stay laying down for at least 20 mins u prob already know lol oh yeah i too wanted to ask did he notice anything different with the preseed? 

Mummy looks very close to a positive mine was like that at 1.50 & at 4 same day 2 hours later was positive this is why i say at this point worth testing twice maybe 3 times so u dont miss the surge. If u didn't test again today & goes lighter tmrw i think u wudv missed that positive by only testing once. But i think with temping u'l know in next few days anyway fx crossed for all of this cycle. Hopefully we get lots of bfp


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

I am hopin it was today then we stand a very good chance today il try another now just before bed but I don't think it would be very accurate since iv drank a pint of tea and iv noticed ones later on do pretty much look negative but il be back to update this in a little while. Temps will show it by thurs but I think if temp continues to rise tomorrow and weds then that will confirm it for me and trying to conceive actually drew the coverline today aswell although coincidentally it predicted today as ovulation day.

Fx crossed for us all and I think from today I'm gonna try relax so not to disrupt implantation.

Edit: just done an opk and it gave no clues as looks similar to earliers one but that would have dried out now so gone lighter colour il see what my temp and opk look like tomorrow but my guess is it would be on its way to negative tomorrow. I just wish I could skip the next 2days then I know for sure haha


----------



## sirouseman

https:// https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/427d81/thumb.pngI am very hopeful this time ladies! But at the same time I am scared to get too excited or think too positively incase this is just another let down and tricks my body is playing!! I ovulated either cd 15 or 16, and confirmed O, so I am now either dpo 3/4. Why I am so hopeful this time is for a few reasons... nailed O day and BD day before and on the day of, with ejaculate that was saved and built up for 2/3 days... making it hopefully more potent!! Sorry tmi. Also used preseed for the first time ttc#2. It worked for me my first time ttc right away of first use. Also, the big kicker is... I never felt AnY O pains this cycle at all and i usually always get mittleshmertz or whatever you call it...temp shot up right away after O and i usually have a slow rise..and also my cervix behavior has been wayyy out of character. I O'd way earlier this cycle than any in years... will be my shortest, normal cycle. It should be done by 28-30 days. Cd 19 right now. The cervix is way up high and soft today and closed... I really want to be excited but I am teying to tell myself not to get my hopes up too high. I have tender breasts now too... but so fsr that's it going on right now. I am praying this is it and I can say goodbye to ttc forever and be having my last child and juat relax with the rest of life feeling fulfilled!! I was my mom's only child so I told myself I would not want any child of mine to have that same life I had. It has it's pros yes...but many more cons in my opinion. What do you think girls?!?? Give me your opinions and feedback.


----------



## sirouseman

I am very hopeful this time ladies! But at the same time I am scared to get too excited or think too positively incase this is just another let down and tricks my body is playing!! Well.. I ovulated either cd 15 or 16, and confirmed O, so I am now either dpo 3/4. Why I am so hopeful this time is for a few reasons... nailed O day and BD day before and on the day of, with ejaculate that was saved and built up for 2/3 days... making it hopefully more potent!! Sorry tmi. Also used preseed for the first time ttc#2. It worked for me my first time ttc right away of first use. Also, the big kicker is... I never felt AnY O pains this cycle... and my cervix behavior has been wayyy out of character. I O'd way earlier this cycle than any in years... will be my shortest, normal cycle. It should be done by 28-30 days. Cd 19 right now. The cervix is way up high and soft today and closed... I really want to be excited but I am teying to tell myself not to get my hopes up too high.


----------



## sirouseman

I don't know why my post always goes twice after I try n edit! SORRY...


----------



## Mom2sam

SM does sound promising & you have done everything u can so hopefully you get good news soon. I'm also trying for #2 & will ne my last too & i totally agree i too dont want my Ds to be an only child took few years to come to that decision but i totally agree. Fx crossed for you. Reading your post made me realise almost identical to myself. I too ovulated cd15 this time got bd in before & on ovulation & after & used preseed too lol also want to be done with ttc & complete my family & just enjoy it x


----------



## sirouseman

I have been on a prenatal for many months and prior to O this cycle, I was taking 1000 mg of maca every other day.. I will start spotting by dpo 12 or 13 usually if AF is coming. Will not test until AF is few days over due and temps still high. What supplements are you taking mum2sam? Maybe we will both get our bfp this month! What does your chart looks like? How many months trying ttc#2? With the presee I have noticed it has made my usual cf conditions kinda weird and I have been dry and sticky/creamy... ir maybe that is the hormones of the second phase of cycle kicking in high gear... not sure.


----------



## sirouseman

I have a lot of bloating tonight and the cervix is extremely high and almost curved up, tilted, curled inwards where I cannot feel the opening... this is pretty crazy!! I cannot explain what is going on. I also am bloated as heck and feel like I have these weird stretching cramps and it is way too early in my cycle at about 4 dpo to be feeling this type of thing. Usually I get bloated couple days before AF at 11-13 dpo. So this is super weird, but I am trying not to get excited cause othwr cycles I had soo many signs that I swore I had to have been pregnant! From those past cycles that faked me out, I will never believe a bloody nose or sore throat ever again lol


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

I wouldn't trust any symptoms these days lol think I'm 1dpo today but can't confirm it I wish there was a way we could tell sooner hehe but my temp shot up today. Fingers crossed it's a good sign for you I think il be last to test this month lol and yet I have 2 frers Sat waitin. I have a really good feelin about this month hehe. Goin to do an opk in a few hours see what it's like .


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Hmm that's annoying just got a definate positive opk confirmed with clear blue digital which will mean it would have been 2-3days since bd depending on if the egg releases today or tomorrow so cuttin it fine for if the sperm survives for it. Tommorows temp would be interesting if it dips or not I wasn't gonna use a clear blue today but wen the test line came up straight away I decided to. I will try another opk in a few hours then I can get an idea of how long the surge is. When the surge is gone does that mean egg has already released?
 



Attached Files:







1400576322168.jpg
File size: 15.1 KB
Views: 2









1400576358423.jpg
File size: 15.7 KB
Views: 1


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Lol iv just text other half see if there is a way we can see each other to get a session in lol really need it to have a chance lol

Edit: yay I'm goin to stay over at his house so we don't miss it, exciting. My first month of a garaunteed perfect timing. Now I'm excited for this month it really is exciting and that is my first ever positive opk so the person on the share ur bbt thread was right the agnus castus has done that for me, I was unsure of testin so early aswell, glad I did. Can u tell I'm excited hehe.


----------



## Diddy2013

Mummysmurf, mom2sam- I don't think he noticed the first two times lol this morning he asked and I told him the truth, didn't seem to affect anything. Lol

Really just hoping I O soon, really really hoping for a peak on my cbfm tmrw and should be getting cheapie opks today!

Yeah I lay around for 15-20 minutes post bd. lol gotta give the spermies a chance!


----------



## Mom2sam

mummy_smurf2b said:


> Lol iv just text other half see if there is a way we can see each other to get a session in lol really need it to have a chance lol
> 
> Edit: yay I'm goin to stay over at his house so we don't miss it, exciting. My first month of a garaunteed perfect timing. Now I'm excited for this month it really is exciting and that is my first ever positive opk so the person on the share ur bbt thread was right the agnus castus has done that for me, I was unsure of testin so early aswell, glad I did. Can u tell I'm excited hehe.

When you get a positive opk it means you will ovulate within 12-24 hrs & i think but not sure yes will go neg the day you are ovulating or have already ovulated so yes i'd deffo try get a bd session in to gv u more of a chance although sperm from 3 days ago is good too x


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

We will bd tonight then it covers it since egg also lives 12-24hrs and will use the preseed hehe I got horrible cramps at the moment it's amazin how diff medicines make you feel it in different ways hehe


----------



## Mom2sam

sirouseman said:


> I have been on a prenatal for many months and prior to O this cycle, I was taking 1000 mg of maca every other day.. I will start spotting by dpo 12 or 13 usually if AF is coming. Will not test until AF is few days over due and temps still high. What supplements are you taking mum2sam? Maybe we will both get our bfp this month! What does your chart looks like? How many months trying ttc#2? With the presee I have noticed it has made my usual cf conditions kinda weird and I have been dry and sticky/creamy... ir maybe that is the hormones of the second phase of cycle kicking in high gear... not sure.

I took pregnacare conception vits for 3 months when i started trc & this cycle just regular folic acid, so i am onto fourth cycle ttc now but gt ill last cycle so didn't really try as only bd twice through whole cycle. I don't temp never have. hope we do get our bfp. Preseed worked for me too twice now but this time taking longer although i know i nd t time bd right too so this cycle have done that so i'm hopeful x


----------



## Diddy2013

I feel like I'm close, cm is watery almost eggwhite. Too bad in don't have my opks. Feeling irritated!


----------



## Mom2sam

Diddy when i get watery cm i make sure to bd more because i know then i'm in my fertile week, So i'd just kp bd & hopefully you catch it. When will opks arrive, Have u ordered them in post?


----------



## Diddy2013

Like ten days ago. Normally they get here within 5-6 days. With smep should I start bding daily with watery cm or do I wait for positive opk


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Ok so I'm home early ready to take dd to nursery still cramping it was bad this morn I actually felt like I might be sick :( decided to check just now if my opk would be negative yet line still there clear as day confirmed with clear blue again does this mean the egg hasn't yet released? We did get a session in last night with preseed but went a bit mad with how much I put in I wasn't sure as there was no 1mil markin on applicator tube thing.
 



Attached Files:







1400656176676.jpg
File size: 18.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Diddy2013 said:


> Like ten days ago. Normally they get here within 5-6 days. With smep should I start bding daily with watery cm or do I wait for positive opk

Fingers crossed ur opks arrive today.

I really am excited today can't hide it I just feel like this is gonna be the month and then I really will get my bday bfp. I really believe it's all down to the agnus castus, if it does happen it will have been the best month of my life since we also got our house now and I have a key we was in it yesterday felt great.

How's things for u mom2sam few more days til possible implantation.


----------



## Diddy2013

It probably hasn't released yet, but within 12-24 hours of the positive. Good luck!!!


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Diddy that's my 2nd positive now I had one yesterday morning too.


----------



## mzhwd

mummy_smurf2b said:


> Ok so I'm home early ready to take dd to nursery still cramping it was bad this morn I actually felt like I might be sick :( decided to check just now if my opk would be negative yet line still there clear as day confirmed with clear blue again does this mean the egg hasn't yet released? We did get a session in last night with preseed but went a bit mad with how much I put in I wasn't sure as there was no 1mil markin on applicator tube thing.

Glad to hear that you got your + opk. If the test are still positive I would say that you hadn't ovulated yet but it could've been about to occur. Usually for me my CM changes really soon, but the test is negative the next day not so much the same day as ovulation.


----------



## kell

Hey ladies :flower: How are we all? Just been reading through and catching up on what's been going on, some promising stuff going on :) Fingers crossed for you all!

Im now 10dpo and have been getting brownish tinged cm since 8dpo. Only once made it onto to tp but when i check cervix its there. We weren't trying this month because we have been moving house but looking at my dates we still bd bang on predicted o day. 

Hoping this is our month, i defo feel strange but because i want to be pg so badly i know i must sometimes imagine symptoms! Not imagining the brown tinged cm though lol that is very real.


----------



## mzhwd

According to FF today I am 11dpo. So I tested today and BFN. I don't think that I'm going to test again, but instead wait for AF.


----------



## mzhwd

kell said:


> Hey ladies :flower: How are we all? Just been reading through and catching up on what's been going on, some promising stuff going on :) Fingers crossed for you all!
> 
> Im now 10dpo and have been getting brownish tinged cm since 8dpo. Only once made it onto to tp but when i check cervix its there. We weren't trying this month because we have been moving house but looking at my dates we still bd bang on predicted o day.
> 
> Hoping this is our month, i defo feel strange but because i want to be pg so badly i know i must sometimes imagine symptoms! Not imagining the brown tinged cm though lol that is very real.

FX'd for you. I hope it's the start of your BFP. When are you going to test?


----------



## kell

Thanks Mzhwd! My cycles have been 26 days for the past few months so that will make me due Saturday i think. There's nowhere that sells tests in my village so i wont be able to test before af unless df will grab me one on his way home from work. He's against me testing early because he hates to see me disappointed so i don't want to ask him lol


----------



## Diddy2013

kell said:


> Hey ladies :flower: How are we all? Just been reading through and catching up on what's been going on, some promising stuff going on :) Fingers crossed for you all!
> 
> Im now 10dpo and have been getting brownish tinged cm since 8dpo. Only once made it onto to tp but when i check cervix its there. We weren't trying this month because we have been moving house but looking at my dates we still bd bang on predicted o day.
> 
> Hoping this is our month, i defo feel strange but because i want to be pg so badly i know i must sometimes imagine symptoms! Not imagining the brown tinged cm though lol that is very real.

Good luck.


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Good luck Kell keep us updated. I'm pretty sure now today is ov day as I seem to have diarrhoea again which I had last month on ov day and some abdominal pains just before. The diarrhoea is a bit of a coincidence if u ask me not much chances of getting same time in two month otherwise.


----------



## Diddy2013

If a watched pot doesn't boil does a watched cbfm never turn peak? Apparently not, still high lol.

My dreams are always about a. Testing positive b. testing negative or c. Temping or doing something I need to do right when I wake up and when I wake up trying to figure out if I did it!

Cd16.....I need an early O body....please work with me.


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

When do u normally o diddy?


----------



## kell

Thank you ladies :flower: I will update :)


----------



## Diddy2013

If a watched pot doesn't boil does a watched cbfm never turn peak? Apparently not, still high lol.

My dreams are always about a. Testing positive b. testing negative or c. Temping or doing something I need to do right when I wake up and when I wake up trying to figure out if I did it!

Cd16.....I need an early O body....please work with me.


----------



## sirouseman

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/427d81/thumb.pngI don't have any preggo signs now at all :/ I am 6 dpo.... so only another week and I should be given answers whether I see spotting or not! The only hope I have now is that there was an usually high jump/step up in temps today which could indicate an early implantation... god, I hope so! I have increased appetite, but at this point I am fetching for anything.. cervix still feels soft and reasonably high position.


----------



## sirouseman

I don't have any preggo signs now at all :/ I am 6 dpo.... so only another week and I should be given answers whether I see spotting or not! The only hope I have now is that there was an usually high jump/step up in temps today which could indicate an early implantation... god, I hope so! I have increased appetite, but at this point I am fetching for anything.. cervix still feels soft and reasonably high position.


----------



## Mom2sam

Diddy2013 said:


> Like ten days ago. Normally they get here within 5-6 days. With smep should I start bding daily with watery cm or do I wait for positive opk

Every other day until you get positive opk then 3 days in a row when u see the positive, i hope you dont miss your surge with opk delay but to cover it it's fine just kp bd every other day & when u see the ewcm if opk haven't arrived start bd everyday for 3/4 days


----------



## Mom2sam

mummy_smurf2b said:


> Diddy2013 said:
> 
> 
> Like ten days ago. Normally they get here within 5-6 days. With smep should I start bding daily with watery cm or do I wait for positive opk
> 
> Fingers crossed ur opks arrive today.
> 
> I really am excited today can't hide it I just feel like this is gonna be the month and then I really will get my bday bfp. I really believe it's all down to the agnus castus, if it does happen it will have been the best month of my life since we also got our house now and I have a key we was in it yesterday felt great.
> 
> How's things for u mom2sam few more days til possible implantation.Click to expand...

Yay for the positive! Gt bd now you got good chance with last night bd but now bd everyday for next 3 days as from positive surge you can ovulate anywhere from 12/24 hours


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

sirouseman said:


> I don't have any preggo signs now at all :/ I am 6 dpo.... so only another week and I should be given answers whether I see spotting or not! The only hope I have now is that there was an usually high jump/step up in temps today which could indicate an early implantation... god, I hope so! I have increased appetite, but at this point I am fetching for anything.. cervix still feels soft and reasonably high position.

Good luck fx my cramps and everything cleared up finally some I'm guessin the egg has released :happydance: so my opk should have faded by morning. 

Mom2sam websites say it can be up to 36hours after. I tried being naughty n tryin get oh to stay at ours tonight but he was too tired bless him at least I know there's sperm there for the egg and it should live a good few days as used the preseed I did decided to tell other half I using it he said it felt good so all is good. I just did another opk still positive but I guess it wouldn't go negative that quick as cramps only went about an hour ago. Cm seems to be drying up so it's a good sign I have ovulated now.


----------



## Mom2sam

Mummysmurf sounds like your deffo in with a good chance this cycle. I'm 4dpo yet will be testing at 9dpo by 10dpo i usually know if i'm out or in. Everything went to plan this cycle but i'm getting nervous lol i just dont know what way it will go & that test or af determines the outcome that makes me nervous lol anyway i do have lots of watery cm i kp running to loo thinkng its af but just watery cm 

Hey Kel fx crossed for you i gt implantation spotting both times i conceived at 8dpo so good luck sounds promising kp us updated hun

Diddy the both times i conceived i got a positive opk on cd17/18 & one out of those times i only got a high too no peak. I thought i was out but kept bd anyway when i had watery & ewcm fx crossed u get a positive very soon

Mzwid sorry bout bfn i hate those but maybe still early for you hope af stays away

SM ur 2 days ahead of me i hate this part just waiting for the big outcome lol


----------



## Mom2sam

mummy_smurf2b said:


> sirouseman said:
> 
> 
> I don't have any preggo signs now at all :/ I am 6 dpo.... so only another week and I should be given answers whether I see spotting or not! The only hope I have now is that there was an usually high jump/step up in temps today which could indicate an early implantation... god, I hope so! I have increased appetite, but at this point I am fetching for anything.. cervix still feels soft and reasonably high position.
> 
> Good luck fx my cramps and everything cleared up finally some I'm guessin the egg has released :happydance: so my opk should have faded by morning.
> 
> Mom2sam websites say it can be up to 36hours after. I tried being naughty n tryin get oh to stay at ours tonight but he was too tired bless him at least I know there's sperm there for the egg and it should live a good few days as used the preseed I did decided to tell other half I using it he said it felt good so all is good. I just did another opk still positive but I guess it wouldn't go negative that quick as cramps only went about an hour ago. Cm seems to be drying up so it's a good sign I have ovulated now.Click to expand...

Oh right i guess thats why with smep tells u to bd 3 days in a row incase you ovulate upto 36 hrs later then. Yea you still got good chance as sperm can live upto 5 days & with preseed thy'l get to where they need to. if cm has dried up you'v prob ovulated? Why hasn't mine dried up? Is it suppose to dry up straight away or turn back watery from the ewcm the stretchy stuff?


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

That's gone slow mom2sam thought you was more than 4 by now. Only 5days to go for you then fx for wen you test. I hope some of us get bfps this month.


----------



## sirouseman

I don't have any preggo signs now at all :/ I am 6 dpo.... so only another week and I should be given answers whether I see spotting or not! The only hope I have now is that there was an usually high jump/step up in temps today which could indicate an early implantation... god, I hope so! I have increased appetite, but at this point I am fetching for anything.. cervix still feels soft and reasonably high position.


----------



## Mom2sam

SM sounds about right for implantation i must have implanted at 6dpo both times previously too to get a bfp at 9dpo so fx crossed ypur temps indicate inplantation 

Mummysmurf it is definitely going too slow 4 more days & i will be 9dpo that is wen i'l be testing. I could just wait til 12-13dpo to see if Af comes but who am i kidding i always end up testing lol i too hope we get few bfp this cycle so babydust to everyone


----------



## Diddy2013

Smurf- without clomid I would probably never O my first five times I O'd around cd17-19, cycles after miscarriage with clomid I've O'd on cd23 both cycles. I am really hoping for something earlier than 20.

Mom2sam-starting tomorrow going to daily bd. Plan to bd everyday until my trip.

My opks and tests for the cbfm did not come lol seriously no luck over here!


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

I know kinda how your feeling I'm puzzled what my body is up to. Cramps are back again and opk just before bed still clearly positive which means I can most likely garauntee a 3rd positive tomorrow, I'm gonna try one with fmu I'm interested to see if that shows positive. It's gonna be hard to pinpoint ov at this rate, it can't be right to get strong positives all day? I have done about 4 tests today and everyone just as dark.

Fingers crossed o gets earlier then diddy what CD are you now and I do hope those opk come soon. Cant you buy some cheap opks in shops til they arrive so u get to test.


----------



## Diddy2013

My husband got some but I've never used them before. I took one this evening and it wasn't even close to positive.

Currently cd 16!


----------



## sirouseman

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/427d81/thumb.png about 6 dpo rt now. I pray this jump in temps today is implantation... it is a significant step up which I see happen in triphasic charts


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Opk with fmu was negative lol I'm still cramping thou :( Ff says im 3dpo now which if that's right means we bd day b4 ov and day after ov lol I kinda think it could be right since it suggests CD16 which was the same as last cycle and iv read u can get positive opks for up to 3days so it's possible and there was a nice dip that day. I will test again in a few hrs with smu to be sure. But why are these cramps not going? It's just like a pain in my stomach area and it's far to soon to be anything yet.

Edit: smu confirmed negative opk.


----------



## kell

Fingers crossed Sirouseman!

Mom2Sam hey :) how are you? Thanks for the GL. The spotting seems to have stopped today and when i insert a finger there's nothing there really. Usually if i spot before af it doesn't go away and I've got no af type cramps so who knows :shrug:


----------



## Diddy2013

CD17- update- thermometer died no temp update. Opks are in snail mail...who knows? The cheapie opks from the drug store I've never used actually require first morning urine...way to go me for reading the directions. Used first morning urine and it's still no place close to positive.

Happy Thursday!


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Ur not havin much luck diddy :( u prob just need new battery for thermometer.


----------



## Mom2sam

Happy Thursday Diddy, i'm just trying to figure out is this the first opk u used this cycle? Keep using them but at this point maybe twice a day i always thought they say to use opks with smu? I always test with second morning pee & then at around 3/4pm & get a positive late afternoon with a 2/3 hour hold. how is your cm now? Hopefully u see a positive tmrw x

M-smurf update us & if it's still negative with smu you'l have already ovulated & join us in the 2ww

5dpo today cm seems to have dried off for now but will see through day & got a dull ache nothing else really hoping i implant tmrw & then can test at 9dpo last day of eating my pineapple core today too x

Mzwid hope af is staying away

Kel have u tested yet? I usually just check wat is in underwear but spotting u had sounds about right for ib hope this is it for you i would'v tested by now for sure lol i have no patience 

Sm how are you feeling hw many dpo are u now?


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Mom2sam said:


> Happy Thursday Diddy, i'm just trying to figure out is this the first opk u used this cycle? Keep using them but at this point maybe twice a day i always thought they say to use opks with smu? I always test with second morning pee & then at around 3/4pm & get a positive late afternoon with a 2/3 hour hold. how is your cm now? Hopefully u see a positive tmrw x
> 
> M-smurf update us & if it's still negative with smu you'l have already ovulated & join us in the 2ww
> 
> 5dpo today cm seems to have dried off for now but will see through day & got a dull ache nothing else really hoping i implant tmrw & then can test at 9dpo last day of eating my pineapple core today too x
> 
> Mzwid hope af is staying away
> 
> Kel have u tested yet? I usually just check wat is in underwear but spotting u had sounds about right for ib hope this is it for you i would'v tested by now for sure lol i have no patience
> 
> Sm how are you feeling hw many dpo are u now?

Negative with smu but ff also decided today I did ovulate on the day of that dip (cd16) making me 3dpo today so that's what I'm going off, af due 2nd June. If you recall my opk at 1pm that day was almost positive so I think it's very likely right.
It's going to be hard for me to keep away from the tests this month for defo haha.


----------



## MolGold

I am 1 dpo but I O'ed late at CD22 so clomid didn't work. How about you Diddy? How is everyone doing?


----------



## Mom2sam

Hi Molgold wat dose of clomid are you on & how long have u been it. Dont giv up hope took me a year on clomid to conceive my first. 

M-smurf that opk looked almost positive or would'v been in next few hours so your absolutely spot on i think. 3dpo your only 2 days behind me. I am dying to test i have 20 10mlu tests & planning on testing at 9dpo which is when both times i got my bfp arghh i'm so nervous & excited x


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Mom2sam i always seem to be not far behind u lol I'm also excited this month just think our eggs would already be fertilised if it's worked they say it takes about 24hrs for it to be fertilised so technically u conceive 24hours after the release of the egg.I'm also excited n can't wait to test I feel really positive this cycle. Wednesday is 9dpo for me so il no doubt test then. Which means you test Monday hehe exciting.


----------



## Mom2sam

Yep lol although Knowing me might sneak one in at 8dpo evening as i have the 10mlu ones. I know i keep thinking if i am would have fertilised & be travelling down ready to implant soon. So hard not knowing wat is going in there.fx crossed for everyone x


----------



## kell

Mom2sam said:


> Happy Thursday Diddy, i'm just trying to figure out is this the first opk u used this cycle? Keep using them but at this point maybe twice a day i always thought they say to use opks with smu? I always test with second morning pee & then at around 3/4pm & get a positive late afternoon with a 2/3 hour hold. how is your cm now? Hopefully u see a positive tmrw x
> 
> M-smurf update us & if it's still negative with smu you'l have already ovulated & join us in the 2ww
> 
> 5dpo today cm seems to have dried off for now but will see through day & got a dull ache nothing else really hoping i implant tmrw & then can test at 9dpo last day of eating my pineapple core today too x
> 
> Mzwid hope af is staying away
> 
> Kel have u tested yet? I usually just check wat is in underwear but spotting u had sounds about right for ib hope this is it for you i would'v tested by now for sure lol i have no patience
> 
> Sm how are you feeling hw many dpo are u now?

I haven't tested yet because we live in a village and the shops don't sell tests. Im due Saturday so if i don't come on I'll test when i next go into town Tuesday. The spotting has stopped now :shrug:


----------



## Mom2sam

That sounds promising kell coz with ib mine too stopped but i got a positive 3 days later. With pre af spotting mine doesn't stop carrys on then turns to full flow af. Cant wait for your test x


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Mom2sam said:


> Yep lol although Knowing me might sneak one in at 8dpo evening as i have the 10mlu ones. I know i keep thinking if i am would have fertilised & be travelling down ready to implant soon. So hard not knowing wat is going in there.fx crossed for everyone x

I'm pretty sure the egg starts traveling after 24hours, I was just reading u can actually conceive in as little as half an hour how good would that be lol I don't get why it takes so many days for the egg to travel. Still no sign of my cramps going yet fx it's a good sign, had them since 1dpo.

Kell can't you order some on Amazon/eBay?


----------



## Mom2sam

Lol i know right, i also read after fertilisation it begins its journey dividing as it travels down fallopian tubes & implants at around 6/7dpo although possible a little later. Guess alot of changes take place during travels i watched video on you tube about the whole conception journey was amazed


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Mom2sam said:


> Lol i know right, i also read after fertilisation it begins its journey dividing as it travels down fallopian tubes & implants at around 6/7dpo although possible a little later. Guess alot of changes take place during travels i watched video on you tube about the whole conception journey was amazed

Haha I'm glad I'm not the only one whose watch them then including the great sperm race <3 haha 

Anyone know what happen to Melly not seen her in so long.


----------



## kell

Mom2sam said:


> That sounds promising kell coz with ib mine too stopped but i got a positive 3 days later. With pre af spotting mine doesn't stop carrys on then turns to full flow af. Cant wait for your test x

Yep if i spot pre af it usually carries on into full flow. I am checking every time i go to the loo which is often lol its gone completely. The fact i can't test until Tuesday is frustrating but at the same time its not a bad thing as Im usually testing early and feeling crap seeing negatives. I will keep you updated :) x


----------



## Mom2sam

M-smurf i'v also been watching Live pregnancy tests on you tube haha 

Kell it's true & keeps the excitement going can be disheartening seeing bfn i will be testing Monday so few of us testing next week & hopefully see some bfp

I think Melly posts on her journal i check in now & then hopefully she gets her bfp soon too


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Haha I never seen live preg tests mom2sam think I could only do that if I knew it was gonna be positive. Hehe

I just won an auction on eBay for £20 lol one pack of cb ov tests and 1 pack cb digi preg tests that's a bargain.


----------



## sirouseman

https:// https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/427d81/thumb.png I am about 7 dpo now with quite an interesting LP, tempswise. Never had it look like this before... usually I have a lot of up and down zig zag andes mtns in LP but right now it is a nice lil staircase and steady stable temps, but I do not feel preggo at all besides the very random extreme constipation I had on 1 & 3 dpo. I want to stay hopeful, but I have been let down so many times now that I am scared to temp further past 10 dpo. I never have needed to test because my pre AF spotting always comes right on schedule or my chart shows a decline. This is a shorter than normal cycle for me though which means it ends at around 29-31 days. If I make it to day 32 with no spotting, I'll be convinced I stand a chance.


----------



## Diddy2013

My good thermometer was left at my mother in laws last weekend. This was my old backup one and I found out that my husband actually washed the thermometer........yes my luck is not good lol

I use the clearblue fertility monitor and ran out of sticks yesterday because they were being mailed. My wondfos are in the same mail package. They just came today. I use the wondfo as back up and confirmation of the clearblue fertility monitor. 

My husband bought 20 dip tests from cvs I'll post a picture. But I've never used them so I dont know how legit they are. They're not individually wrapped like I am used to. I'll have to post the picture later it won't let me phone upload it.


----------



## Mom2sam

SM i don't chart but sounds like so far it's going in right direction for you, i get you gets so nerve wrecking as u get to like 9-10dpo 

Diddy i use the cheapie sticks & thier quite good always been reliable for me & cheaper. Did used to use them along with opk & were spot on so now i just use the cheapies x


----------



## Diddy2013

Mom2sam- What I don't like about the CVS ones, is that they are all in the same tube and the directions say when you open the tube that you have to use them within thirty days or they will go bad. Wondfos are individually wrapped so I can use them month to month. I generally only need 5-6 back up wondfos. I had to use more the past two cycles just because of the cycle lengths were longer than before.

The cost of the wondfos are about .30cents a piece, the cvs ones are a dollar a piece and I can't carry them over. Since I have the CVS ones I will just use them like crazy. lol

CBFM said high. CD 18, not looking like an early O. Hopefully things work out, but I am not getting my hopes up. I have one more cycle on this dose to hopefully get it right. And replaced my thermometer.

First pic is the box and the first test I did. Second picture the first one I took is on the right and the one from this morning is on the left. Not positive but getting darker. Last picture is just the first wondfo I took yesterday, for comparison of what they look like. 

Bring on Friday


----------



## kell

Mom2sam said:


> M-smurf i'v also been watching Live pregnancy tests on you tube haha
> 
> Kell it's true & keeps the excitement going can be disheartening seeing bfn i will be testing Monday so few of us testing next week & hopefully see some bfp
> 
> I think Melly posts on her journal i check in now & then hopefully she gets her bfp soon too

Exactly, the not knowing is exciting but frustrating too. Good luck for Monday, i hope you get your bfp this cycle :flower: Do you feel any different this time round?

The spotting is still gone for me, my cervix is high and feels squidgy lol. My boobs are sore and veiny mainly behind the nipples. Heavy legs and tingling in my belly. I feel different this cycle to the last few. I don't feel like af is coming, light cramps hardly noticeable whereas usually i am very crampy by now as im due tomorrow. I have mild backache. Peeing a fair bit too. Oh and nausea mainly when Im hungry. Is all very positive but i don't want the witch to trick me!


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

kell said:


> Mom2sam said:
> 
> 
> M-smurf i'v also been watching Live pregnancy tests on you tube haha
> 
> Kell it's true & keeps the excitement going can be disheartening seeing bfn i will be testing Monday so few of us testing next week & hopefully see some bfp
> 
> I think Melly posts on her journal i check in now & then hopefully she gets her bfp soon too
> 
> Exactly, the not knowing is exciting but frustrating too. Good luck for Monday, i hope you get your bfp this cycle :flower: Do you feel any different this time round?
> 
> The spotting is still gone for me, my cervix is high and feels squidgy lol. My boobs are sore and veiny mainly behind the nipples. Heavy legs and tingling in my belly. I feel different this cycle to the last few. I don't feel like af is coming, light cramps hardly noticeable whereas usually i am very crampy by now as im due tomorrow. I have mild backache. Peeing a fair bit too. Oh and nausea mainly when Im hungry. Is all very positive but i don't want the witch to trick me!Click to expand...

Not long til test day now hehe


----------



## kell

I know eek! Lol longer than i wanted to wait as i can't get a test until Tuesday but i might find a way of getting one before ;) the little village shop doesn't sell them lol they so should though, i could keep them in business the amount I've spent on tests!


----------



## Mom2sam

Diddy thier definitely getting darker i'd say your very close i'd b testing twice now. That really sucks about the date on them. I just opened my packet of hpt that came in post few days ago the ic thier also in a tube, look similar to your opk. I better check date on them i thought they'd b individually wrapped 

Kell u done well not testing yet if that was me i would'v gone out & definitely bought tests by now lol hopefully your wait pays off on Tuesday. I decided not to symptom spot this cycle as past 2 cycles had lots of symptoms only for af to come lol but what's different this cycle is lots of creamy cm still there since ovulation. Also since yesterday keep getting sharp cramping pain on left & then right side my usual pre af cramps are just subtle dull aches. I dont know yet so just not going to look into it & just go by tests on Monday x

Oh & Kell if your due tmrw & no spotting for me that would mean a definite good sign too as since ttc past few cycles i spot for 2/3 days leading upto af & never stops just turns to full flow i have a feeling you will get your bfp on Tuesday hun


----------



## kell

Sounds promising Mom2Sam! If it feels different Thats good. I really hope you get your bfp, I will keep everything crossed for you :) 

Ooh i hope you are right about Tuesday! Im so trying not to get my hopes up but its hard. 

Weird thing just happened though. Standing in the kitchen and feel a funny buzzing/vibrating in my foof, sort of around where the pee comes out lol. So i Google it and come across my own post in first tri on here from when i was pregnant with my youngest! Totally forgot i ever had a vibrating ladygarden with him Haha back then it was put down to nerves and things stretching early because he was my 5th. So now im really wondering! Very bizarre.


----------



## Mom2sam

Thanks hope your right & hahaha wow that's both funny & promising! go get a test!i need to know more than u now lol cant dh pick u a test? Tuesday so far away, i dont think i'l even b able to hold out til Monday myself hehe


----------



## kell

Haha it is very strange! I will text him now and see what he says but i know he doesn't like buying stuff like that lol i really don't know if i can hold out until Tuesday either! X


----------



## Mom2sam

Were just thinking Frer 6 day sooner claims u can test 6 days before a missed period in my case that would make 6dpo as i have a 12 day Lp so wouldn't have even implanted what a load of crap lol i think earliest i ever got a bfp was 9dpo


----------



## Mom2sam

Mines the same & also tells me to wait until i miss af to test like that will ever happen lol i have 10mlu ic at home so will be using them & if i see anything will get a frer. Ate you due af tmrw?


----------



## kell

Yeah those tests are just aimed at women with average 28 day cycles aren't they. I have a 13 day LP. 

Yep lol my fella is the same, hates me testing early. I do it behind his back usually! Oops Haha If you have implanted you should defo get a bfp by Monday.

I am due tomorrow yeah, so Im 12 dpo today x


----------



## Mom2sam

Thier right but i also do it behind his back & i don't mention the bfn only the bfp lol i remember him finding my positive opk on bathroom shelf & came running down all excited he thought i'd left it thr as a surprise. That's when i had to explain about Lh surge & hcg lol he was all confused


----------



## Mom2sam

Had some weird cramps that lasted a few mins earlier hoping they wer implantation cramps. With both pregnancies i got ib at 8dpo so will see


----------



## kell

Haha men are clueless bless them, i think they prefer it that way though. Let the woman do all the hard work. 

Ooh i really hope it it, what dpo are you today?


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Ok I have question for pre seed users.. 4dpo and I'm still getting a creamy type cm that's stretchy so basically how long des it take 4 that to get out your system could it still be the preseed?


----------



## Mom2sam

Kell i am 6dpo today

M-smurf i don't think it's the preseed, i'm also getting lots of creamy cm & 6dpo today hope it means something but can never know with cm as mine usually dries up around 6/7dpo & then i just get a dry couple days then my spotting pre af starts. If this continues it'l be different to previous cycles x


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

I wouldn't normally have stretchy cm now I get very little of it that lasts a day maybe 2 but I also have these dam cramps still it surely means something. My first possible implantation is Sunday so I'd be very tempted to try test Monday even thou it's most likely to early but I'd then test tues aswell then af due Wednesday lol. 6/7dpo seems late to dry up lol what's the average for ppl? I'd have thought a lot sooner mine usually is. Wouldn't it be great if we all get bfp especially as its our bday month mom2sam


----------



## Mom2sam

Maybe your right i wish now i'd have noted my cm in 2ww, i know it's different this cycle in way that i constantly feel wet & cramping too which is too early for pre af also keep thinking af has come with the wet feeling only to find creamy cm. i'm just going by whats in underwear i don't check cervix so i'v been using panty liners i know by this point i'm usually dry.
Oh yea totally forgot about birthdays lol yep would be fab. Done all i can this cycle & feel more confident than last cycle when only got t bd twice. This cycle done smep, used preseed & had my pineapple from 1-5dpo so now now just the waiting & it's getting harder the closer i'm getting this cycle if i actually see a bfn don't know what else to do. Guess we can only try if it's meant to happen it will 

I think from when you implant will only show up in urine 3 days later.


----------



## kell

Ooh not long for you now then and perfect timing for implantation cramps. Fingers crossed x


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Does everyone think it would harm implantation colouring my hair?


----------



## Mom2sam

I think it should be fine someone on another thread mentioned foods in 2ww include spinach & peas & i'v been having spinach in my smoothies for past few days oh well
Sorry meant foods that you should avoid


----------



## sirouseman

I havr had so much spinach in this 2ww... great... but I am slightly anemic anyway, so I thought I could use the iron! About preseed... this cycle using it, it dried me out terribly after I stopped use... but then I got my normal creamy cf a few days later when my vagina flushed itself back to normal. I am just happy I did not get a yeast inf or anything... cause with semen and lube I thought for sure things would get weird down there, but to counterbalance it all I have taken probiotics and use this wonderfully amazing vaginal wash called "Nirena" which works to prevent all kinds of horrible vaginal infections. It smells so great too. You all really have to try it. It is wayyy better than summers eve or whatever they sell at cvs. It is all organic and high tech with blue algae grown in fresh waters of hawaii!!


----------



## Diddy2013

Mom2sam-Kelly- if you know when you ovulate and know your lp, you can figure out 6days sooner than your period. When I got my positive it was in the morning 8dpo, but I thought it was bfn. Looked at it later and there was a faint line. I never had a smudge of a second line. But my lp is 12 days so it technically would have been 4 days early.

My husband used to be mad with me testing early but now he wants me to invade I'm pregnant to be sure I get on progesterone.

The dr told me she wanted me to take it if I get pregnant and also suggested taking it after I ovulated but they didn't call me back. Oh well!
I am feeling hopeful about ovulating tomorrow or Saturday but is it weird I think it's not going to work anyway lol???


----------



## Mom2sam

SM lol same here i am liw on iron too thats why been having the extra spinach it was when i decided to do the pineapple that someone said ok otherwise but to avoid in 2ww. I'l have to try the vag wash thanks usually use femfresh but i think it's just for personal hygeine & ph balance etc don't know if it helps infections so will try one you mentioned, how are you feeling any symptoms? 

Earlier in the evening i got shooting cramp again on left side i was laying down & had to sit up it lasted like a minite or two was strange hope it means something good x


----------



## Mom2sam

Diddy hopefully it will, i remember feeling same cycle i conceived dodn't get positive opk till cd18 & even then wasn't as dark as control line just nearly i kept bd anyway & thought i was out & worried i didn't ovulate i was shocked to get a bfp! 

I too get bfp 4 days before af due but Lp was 13/14 days then past 2 cycles been 12/13 days so thinking wont see anything til 9dpo wont stop me testing at 8dpo though lol i too remember last time i conceived i tested at 8dpo in evening & thought i saw a faint line on ic but dismissed it as wasn't an obvious line more of a very very faint shadow of one & next morning at 9dpo i gt an obvious faint but deffo there pink thick line on ic ran out & got frer & clear as day visible second pink line


----------



## Diddy2013

I am definitely going to ovulate sooner this month, by 3 days if I'm
Lucky! And I'm starting to feel like the cvs tests are as good as the wondfos, so I'm happy that I have to use them so quickly lol.

Sorry for all my annoying pictures


----------



## sirouseman

Well, I hate to be the bearer of bad news diddy, but I used cvs opk tests before too in desperation because I was kinda broke and really needes to buy some... but after my experience, I will never use them again, cause seriously, I was getting two lines every single day almost the entire 2 ww... solid lines...and it gave me false hope that I would get my bfp because the same happened with the early-pregnancy-tests.com kind i had used.... only that time when I used the early-pregnancy-test.com opk's at 12 dpo, the two solid lines it gave me DID end up being my first bfp 3 yrs ago. So, naturally, I thought the same thing was happening when this happened to me using the CVS opk's, and believe me... I do not have PCOS, so I do not know why in the world the CVS tests were doing that. I read the reviews though, and they were not good! But I read the reviews AFTER I made the purchase.. stupid me! Anyways, perhaps you will not have the same experience and they will work out fine for you. I used them as the directions stated, and it was so frustrating what was happening. I could swear that even if I had a guy pee on them, they probably could have gotten two lines with no problem! I stopped using opk's all together and now rely only temps and my cycles set patterns, as well as cervix and checking cf. I usually get ov pain too... but I will tell you I used first response digi opk's because I thought they would be a guarantee of knowing the O without guess work and analyzing dye lines. I do think the first response were good, but when you know you usually ovulate on like cd 15 and beyond and have to keep testing from cd 5 to get the -NO answer each day was annoyi ng. .. but you have to settle with dealing with that b/c I guess it measures your levels from cd 5 to know the exact peak and the device remembers everything.. very inventive yeah?! I got my YES + on day 20 awhile back so I know it was accurate because temps also verified as well as ewcm and cervix position, etc.. o pains. Well anyway... good opk's are so expensive that I had to stop because of the financial constraints. I had a couple very random freak cycles of one being 37 and one being 40 days long omg... and in those cycles the first response would have been a waste of $30 or whatever because if you ovulate beyond cd 24 I think it doesn't even work for every woman!! How sad huh? 

With this cycle I have had constipation dpo 1 & 3 really bad. Came out of nowhere. And my nipples feel slightly sensitive, on/off, but that's nothing out of the ordinary. The puzzling thing that raises question marks is... absolutely no O pains this time which was super wierd because I always have them! Second thing is, my temp jumped quickly after O which is also strange because I usually have a very slow rise. I craved shrimp scampi today, but again I think it is a normal craving from my regular cyclic hormones. Everything can be rationalized pretty much except for my chart's pattern and temps being a perfect staircase and the crazy constipation. If you click on my chart thumbnail, you will see that in previous cycles my LP has never looked like this one does. Each day is going by agonizingly slow... I'm biting my finger nails and I am soo sooo anxious! I'm praying for us all!!! With every failed cycle, I get more and more deeply depressed with this all... like it's just never going to happen. I have read online that by age 30, 90 percent of a woman's egg storage is depleted too... so I've let that pound into my head, which isn't good at all. I do not feel pregnant at all... so I'm getting all emotional now and very sensitive and weepy. Tomorrow is 8 dpo. With my first pregnancy I didn't feel pregnant at all the whole 2ww either. It was an absolute shocker when my period didn't come and then I started to get bombarded with every symptom in the book only a day or two after missed AF. But I do remember I had horrible nausea dpo 1 and 3 with my first pregnancy, and with this cycle I have had this random, real horrible constipation dpo 1 and 3... so maybe each pregnancy is really different? But I keep telling myself that I know my body, and no subsequent pregnancy could ever be different, and so if I'm not nauseous then it is another failure and there was no conception.... I am losing hope


----------



## sirouseman

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/427d81/thumb.png This chart is crazy... but no real solid symptoms... I feel like I normally do... so I dunno :/ Could go both ways... expecting spotting of pre AF to start by dpo 12/13. Maybe the large doses of Maca are doing this to my temps? God.. I will be in total shock if this ends up bfp!


----------



## kell

Morning ladies. How we all doing? 

Sirouseman, Im rubbish at reading charts but the staircase looks good! Also your symptoms sound promising. Its so hard not to get hopes up isn't it, mother nature is a cruel lady. 

Today is due day for me and so far no sign of the witch. We even DTD last night and he was pretty rough, could feel him hit my cervix a few times (tmi sorry) and usually if af is due that starts her off so i was half expecting some blood this morning but nope, not a drop! I even checked internally and there's nothing. No af cramps just trapped wind lol lovely huh. Boobs still sore, i woke up in agony. Im going to get a test this morning, found a little pharmacy nearby i never noticed it before. So I've pee'd in a cup ready so its fmu. Wish me luck please ladies :)


----------



## sirouseman

You got that right Kell! She's a cruel lady... mother nature sometimes! There is this prayer I said every day when I was trying to conceive my first and they say that usually when you do any kind of praying, spells, magic, or whatever, that it takes about 90 days to manifest, but success does pull through in what you ask if you just be patient and wait... so anyways, it was a great goddess earth (prayer for a child) type of poem/prayer. It is either celtic or pagan? I'm not of either religion really, but I'm very spiritual and consider myself Christian if I had to pick a religion I guess!? It worked to conceive my first child, and I'm going to find it on the internet again and hope that it still exists and that I can even find it on the internet right now... let's all say the prayer! I swear it DOES work... you just have to BELIEVE:) Go to this link for the prayer... Please read it... It's very powerful <3
https://books.google.com/books?id=hiHCxBC3sOcC&pg=PA107&lpg=PA107&dq=great+goddess+earth+prayer+for+child+so+blessed+be&source=bl&ots=3tcS4S696H&sig=YCaI6Vv7n4CbeyGy_Mk3shDcByg&hl=en&sa=X&ei=s0yAU9C3MMfIoASOsIH4DA&ved=0CCwQ6AEwAQ#v=onepage&q=great%20goddess%20earth%20prayer%20for%20child%20so%20blessed%20be&f=false


----------



## kell

That's a lovely idea :) I have a firm belief in things like that, i practice the tarot and oracle which i find helps me a lot. If you give your hopes and dreams up to the gods and goddesses they will eventually manifest. Very powerful stuff. Thank you for that SM :flower:


----------



## Mom2sam

Diddy that looks almost positive maybe test again late afternoon & should either pisitive later today or tmrw. 
SM that sucks about opk staying positive i know alot of women use them to see if they stay positive so it gives hope for a positive hpt later too but i usually dont test again after first positive. Also try not to worry i am 35 & fell pregnant first cycle in Nov my sis was 36 when she conceived her third & i know alot of freinds who conceived within the year at over 30 hopefully we all get bfp soon x

Kell that really does promising i know for sure once we bd it always bring on af next morning if not through night. I got good feeling by what your telling us u will get good news eeeek i'm so excited to see your test results! Good luck hun i got everything crossed for you x

Afm i still have lots of creamy cm & have had runny bowel movements past 3 days tmi also i have a dull ache on the right pelvic area today dont know if any of it means anything but i wanted to note it lol x


----------



## kell

Thank you! Im currently sitting in the rain outside the pharmacy because they're opening late due to the pharmacist not being here yet. Not walking home and coming back out! lol and as we speak my foof is buzzing again :shrug:

Your symptoms are sounding so good this month! Loose bm is what I've been getting too. Think this could be the month for a few of us :) x


----------



## Mom2sam

Oh hope u got an umberella, i might go to tesco & get some frer & save for Monday. i got some ic but i dont wana be sat squinting keep feeling like af is gonna come & cramping but i also got this wen i was pregnant so i dont know could go either way x


----------



## kell

Nope no umbrella lol they didn't open so i came home. Have asked OH to swing in on his way home to check if they are open. I really need to know! Its too soon for af cramps surely so Thats a good sign :) x


----------



## Mom2sam

Oh darn it i think round our end not all local chemist are open on Sundays & ones that are close at 12.30 maybe best telling him to go to asda or tesco. Told mine to get me pack of 2 frer & he said do u feel pregnant i thought 'erm i feel pregnant every cycle lmao yea i think too early for cramps too, i got 5 days til af due. Kp us updated wen u test x


----------



## kell

I rang them and they are opening at 12, not that Im obsessing or anything ;) Haha made me laugh, we always feel pregnant! Imaginary or not LMAO. I will keep you posted. He moaned about having to buy it, seems to think its not a mans place in the pregnancy test aisle lol. If he tries to tell me they were closed he'll be sleeping in the shed tonight x


----------



## Diddy2013

sirouseman said:


> Well, I hate to be the bearer of bad news diddy, but I used cvs opk tests before too in desperation because I was kinda broke and really needes to buy some... but after my experience, I will never use them again, cause seriously, I was getting two lines every single day almost the entire 2 ww... solid lines...and it gave me false hope that I would get my bfp because the same happened with the early-pregnancy-tests.com kind i had used.... only that time when I used the early-pregnancy-test.com opk's at 12 dpo, the two solid lines it gave me DID end up being my first bfp 3 yrs ago. So, naturally, I thought the same thing was happening when this happened to me using the CVS opk's, and believe me... I do not have PCOS, so I do not know why in the world the CVS tests were doing that. I read the reviews though, and they were not good! But I read the reviews AFTER I made the purchase.. stupid me! Anyways, perhaps you will not have the same experience and they will work out fine for you. I used them as the directions stated, and it was so frustrating what was happening. I could swear that even if I had a guy pee on them, they probably could have gotten two lines with no problem! I stopped using opk's all together and now rely only temps and my cycles set patterns, as well as cervix and checking cf. I usually get ov pain too... but I will tell you I used first response digi opk's because I thought they would be a guarantee of knowing the O without guess work and analyzing dye lines. I do think the first response were good, but when you know you usually ovulate on like cd 15 and beyond and have to keep testing from cd 5 to get the -NO answer each day was annoyi ng. .. but you have to settle with dealing with that b/c I guess it measures your levels from cd 5 to know the exact peak and the device remembers everything.. very inventive yeah?! I got my YES + on day 20 awhile back so I know it was accurate because temps also verified as well as ewcm and cervix position, etc.. o pains. Well anyway... good opk's are so expensive that I had to stop because of the financial constraints. I had a couple very random freak cycles of one being 37 and one being 40 days long omg... and in those cycles the first response would have been a waste of $30 or whatever because if you ovulate beyond cd 24 I think it doesn't even work for every woman!! How sad huh?

My husband was tired of me asking if my wondfos came so he bought those. Once opened it says within 30 day of opening not to use them. I've also read you should not touch opks together or hpt's together because it can cause dye transfers. I won't be getting them again but they'll only be good for the next 24 days???ish. I don't plan on getting them again but I'll just be a poas addict to get rid of them :), besides I can get three wondfos for the price of one cvs cheapie.


----------



## Diddy2013

CD19 peak on the clearblue fertility monitor, positive cvs cheapie. Will check this afternoon with wondfo. Will test tomorrow then wait and see!


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Tomorrow il be 6dpo wohoo so implantation could happen. Not felt much this cycle except the cramps and a little heartburn. Had a dull shooting like pain in bed earlier but only last few seconds and didn't hurt so don't think it was anything.


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Diddy2013 said:


> CD19 peak on the clearblue fertility monitor, positive cvs cheapie. Will check this afternoon with wondfo. Will test tomorrow then wait and see!

Yay


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

kell said:


> I rang them and they are opening at 12, not that Im obsessing or anything ;) Haha made me laugh, we always feel pregnant! Imaginary or not LMAO. I will keep you posted. He moaned about having to buy it, seems to think its not a mans place in the pregnancy test aisle lol. If he tries to tell me they were closed he'll be sleeping in the shed tonight x

Good luck kell

Mom2sam get testing hehe


----------



## Diddy2013

Kell-I was ovulating around cd23...but I'm on clomid, so thats really late. But I totally agree the testing schedules don't work if you don't have a regular 28 day cycle.

Smurf- I'm just glad we can dtd before I leave for my work conference. I will be 7dpo by the time I get home and dr apt check up at 9dpo. Just so happens to be the same day I have to get bloodwork.


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Diddy2013 said:


> Kell-I was ovulating around cd23...but I'm on clomid, so thats really late. But I totally agree the testing schedules don't work if you don't have a regular 28 day cycle.
> 
> Smurf- I'm just glad we can dtd before I leave for my work conference. I will be 7dpo by the time I get home and dr apt check up at 9dpo. Just so happens to be the same day I have to get bloodwork.

Hopefully it will be good timing diddy fx for you.


----------



## kell

I got my bfp! :happydance: 

It wont let me upload pic atm because my signal is bad but i will later.


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

kell said:


> I got my bfp! :happydance:
> 
> It wont let me upload pic atm because my signal is bad but i will later.


Congrats kell!!


----------



## kell

Thank you :)


----------



## kell

Diddy2013 said:


> Kell-I was ovulating around cd23...but I'm on clomid, so thats really late. But I totally agree the testing schedules don't work if you don't have a regular 28 day cycle.
> 
> Smurf- I'm just glad we can dtd before I leave for my work conference. I will be 7dpo by the time I get home and dr apt check up at 9dpo. Just so happens to be the same day I have to get bloodwork.

Exactly. I don't pay much attention to the days before af claims anymore.


----------



## Mom2sam

Woohooooo! OMG a huge congrats! I knew it. What test did you use? To post pic you go to advanced reply at bottom of page press on paper clip then choose pic from your mobile library upload close page & submit reply x

Sorry misread your message haha u said u'l upload it later i got too excited reading about your bfp got ahead of myself


----------



## Mom2sam

Bet dh glad he bought the pregnancy test now lol i have just got back from tesco & i'v come back with a pack of first response now to hold out till Monday 

Diddy so happy for you too u have a good chance this cycle fx crossed for you 

M-smurf i felt strange happenings in lower tummy regions yesterday at 6dpo i'm hoping it was implantation for me too. 

Mzwid did u test yet?


----------



## Mom2sam

mummy_smurf2b said:


> kell said:
> 
> 
> I rang them and they are opening at 12, not that Im obsessing or anything ;) Haha made me laugh, we always feel pregnant! Imaginary or not LMAO. I will keep you posted. He moaned about having to buy it, seems to think its not a mans place in the pregnancy test aisle lol. If he tries to tell me they were closed he'll be sleeping in the shed tonight x
> 
> Good luck kell
> 
> Mom2sam get testing heheClick to expand...

I would but i'm only 7dpo today lol


----------



## kell

Hehe! Thank you so much :) Im shocked but expected it if that makes sense. I was shaking doing the test and OH kept picking it up saying is that a line? Why's it taking so long? lol I have done my own head in for days and now i know its such a relief :) I'll post a pic now if i can x


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Mom2sam said:


> Bet dh glad he bought the pregnancy test now lol i have just got back from tesco & i'v come back with a pack of first response now to hold out till Monday
> 
> Diddy so happy for you too u have a good chance this cycle fx crossed for you
> 
> M-smurf i felt strange happenings in lower tummy regions yesterday at 6dpo i'm hoping it was implantation for me too.
> 
> Mzwid did u test yet?

Mine wasn't in my tummy it was right down the middle of my abdomen all the way down to vj if that makes since? with it going within seconds I don't think it was anything exciting, I should technically get a temp dip 2mo or Monday cause I have seemed to last 2 cycles At 6 and 7 dpo. Your cycles are regular thou mom2sam so u may be able to see a line try an Ic.


----------



## kell

Ooh i used Frer, got a double pack just incase lol


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

mummy_smurf2b said:


> Mom2sam said:
> 
> 
> Bet dh glad he bought the pregnancy test now lol i have just got back from tesco & i'v come back with a pack of first response now to hold out till Monday
> 
> Diddy so happy for you too u have a good chance this cycle fx crossed for you
> 
> M-smurf i felt strange happenings in lower tummy regions yesterday at 6dpo i'm hoping it was implantation for me too.
> 
> Mzwid did u test yet?
> 
> Mine wasn't in my tummy it was right down the middle of my abdomen all the way down to vj if that makes since? with it going within seconds I don't think it was anything exciting, I should technically get a temp dip 2mo or Monday cause I have seemed to last 2 cycles At 6 and 7 dpo. Your cycles are regular thou mom2sam so u may be able to see a line try an Ic.Click to expand...

Wow I just had some yellow cm with stringy/stretchy that's unusual for me I do sometimes get some stringy cm just before af but af not due for another 9days yet. I really am struggling not to get my hopes up this month


----------



## Diddy2013

kell said:


> Ooh i used Frer, got a double pack just incase lol

Congratulations on you bfp.

Mom2sam- yes I am glad that the bding before my trip won't be for nothing!


----------



## Mom2sam

mummy_smurf2b said:


> Mom2sam said:
> 
> 
> Bet dh glad he bought the pregnancy test now lol i have just got back from tesco & i'v come back with a pack of first response now to hold out till Monday
> 
> Diddy so happy for you too u have a good chance this cycle fx crossed for you
> 
> M-smurf i felt strange happenings in lower tummy regions yesterday at 6dpo i'm hoping it was implantation for me too.
> 
> Mzwid did u test yet?
> 
> Mine wasn't in my tummy it was right down the middle of my abdomen all the way down to vj if that makes since? with it going within seconds I don't think it was anything exciting, I should technically get a temp dip 2mo or Monday cause I have seemed to last 2 cycles At 6 and 7 dpo. Your cycles are regular thou mom2sam so u may be able to see a line try an Ic.Click to expand...

Sorry yep exactly there i am so crap at explaining, mines is say where i suspect my ovaries are near my hip bone, see i'm still crap at describing it haha the lower area just above vj. Do u think it will show? Well i have about 20 ic & 2 frer now the frer i am saving for Monday maybe even tmrw. I'l try an ic but i have had lots to drink & been for wee like 5 times since i woke up? I'l maybe hold then do it x


----------



## Mom2sam

M smurf sounds promising. My cm is still lotiony creamy & stretchy my whole lower half just above vj & going down feels weird & achey & legs are aching & heavy but nothing else to report got headache but that's just coz of being out in rain lol cmon ladies Kell has got the ball rolling here we need some more bfp on here


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Mom2sam said:


> M smurf sounds promising. My cm is still lotiony creamy & stretchy my whole lower half just above vj & going down feels weird & achey & legs are aching & heavy but nothing else to report got headache but that's just coz of being out in rain lol cmon ladies Kell has got the ball rolling here we need some more bfp on here

I do think it would show but maybe wait a little while, if you had loads to drink May not show but there's defo a chance at a faint pos. 
it really does seem promising but I'm curious as it would be an early implant at 5dpo. Surely not unheard of thou? I'm still cramping, I really think we will both get our bfp this cycle, I'm defo going to test Monday.


----------



## Mom2sam

I needed a pee couldn't hold lol i have such a weak bladder, anyway urine was almost clear & no guessing apart frm a nasty indent nothing. I remember both times i tested leading upto bfp i got bfn on ic at 8dpo & positive at 9dpo then confirmed with frer & digi same day anyway just going to use ic tmrw too & save my frer for 9 & 10 dpo as only have 2 in pack

Hope we do get our bfp & so does everyone on here i know i'v done all i can but i'm a nervous wreck now as everything counts on those tests & af arghh 

Kel how long wer you trying this time? X


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Mom2sam said:


> I needed a pee couldn't hold lol i have such a weak bladder, anyway urine was almost clear & no guessing apart frm a nasty indent nothing. I remember both times i tested leading upto bfp i got bfn on ic at 8dpo & positive at 9dpo then confirmed with frer & digi same day anyway just going to use ic tmrw too & save my frer for 9 & 10 dpo as only have 2 in pack
> 
> Hope we do get our bfp & so does everyone on here i know i'v done all i can but i'm a nervous wreck now as everything counts on those tests & af arghh
> 
> Kel how long wer you trying this time? X

Keep us posted on tomorrow's test.


----------



## kell

Diddy2013 said:


> kell said:
> 
> 
> Ooh i used Frer, got a double pack just incase lol
> 
> Congratulations on you bfp.
> 
> Mom2sam- yes I am glad that the bding before my trip won't be for nothing!Click to expand...

Thank you :)


----------



## kell

Mom2sam said:


> I needed a pee couldn't hold lol i have such a weak bladder, anyway urine was almost clear & no guessing apart frm a nasty indent nothing. I remember both times i tested leading upto bfp i got bfn on ic at 8dpo & positive at 9dpo then confirmed with frer & digi ame day anyway just going to use ic tmrw too & save my frer for 9 & 10 dpo as only have 2 in pack
> 
> Hope we do get our bfp & so does everyone on here i know i'v done all i can but i'm a nervous wreck now as everything counts on those tests & af arghh
> 
> Kel how long wer you trying this time? X

This was our 5th cycle i think. I've got a good feeling, i reckon a few of us get bfps this month. We'll go into first tri together :) x


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

kell said:


> Mom2sam said:
> 
> 
> I needed a pee couldn't hold lol i have such a weak bladder, anyway urine was almost clear & no guessing apart frm a nasty indent nothing. I remember both times i tested leading upto bfp i got bfn on ic at 8dpo & positive at 9dpo then confirmed with frer & digi ame day anyway just going to use ic tmrw too & save my frer for 9 & 10 dpo as only have 2 in pack
> 
> Hope we do get our bfp & so does everyone on here i know i'v done all i can but i'm a nervous wreck now as everything counts on those tests & af arghh
> 
> Kel how long wer you trying this time? X
> 
> This was our 5th cycle i think. I've got a good feeling, i reckon a few of us get bfps this month. We'll go into first tri together :) xClick to expand...

It would be awesome if we was all bump buddies.


----------



## Mom2sam

Ooh i hope so Kel! Hope we all join u soon keep popping back in though & let us know how it's going bet it hasn't sunk in yet will u be waiting to tel family etc or are you like me & tellin them now. I usually only tel my family & dh family as need help coz of my hyperemesis. Hopefully see u in first tri soon if not this cycle then next x


----------



## Diddy2013

Good luck to everyone testing! I won't feb be there for 2weeks!


----------



## Mom2sam

Thanks Diddy see you back here soon with some good news hun x


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Hopefully everyone will stick around wen get their bfp. I hope tomorrow I feel more cramps etc haha.


----------



## sirouseman

My temp was pretty high this morning but inaccurate because I could not sleep well and woke up in the early morning hours unable to fall back asleep. So unfortunately I can't even use the 98.4 temp unless tomorrow is also around the samw after a good night's rest... ugh! 8/9 dpo now.


----------



## kell

mummy_smurf2b said:


> kell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mom2sam said:
> 
> 
> I needed a pee couldn't hold lol i have such a weak bladder, anyway urine was almost clear & no guessing apart frm a nasty indent nothing. I remember both times i tested leading upto bfp i got bfn on ic at 8dpo & positive at 9dpo then confirmed with frer & digi ame day anyway just going to use ic tmrw too & save my frer for 9 & 10 dpo as only have 2 in pack
> 
> Hope we do get our bfp & so does everyone on here i know i'v done all i can but i'm a nervous wreck now as everything counts on those tests & af arghh
> 
> Kel how long wer you trying this time? X
> 
> This was our 5th cycle i think. I've got a good feeling, i reckon a few of us get bfps this month. We'll go into first tri together :) xClick to expand...
> 
> It would be awesome if we was all bump buddies.Click to expand...

That would be awesome! I really hope all you girls will be joining me in 1st tri, it wont be right without you :flower:


----------



## kell

Mom2sam said:


> Ooh i hope so Kel! Hope we all join u soon keep popping back in though & let us know how it's going bet it hasn't sunk in yet will u be waiting to tel family etc or are you like me & tellin them now. I usually only tel my family & dh family as need help coz of my hyperemesis. Hopefully see u in first tri soon if not this cycle then next x

I will def keep popping in, Im not doing a runner. I haven't even posted in 1st tri yet lol i feel more at home here in tww :) I really hope you'll all be joining me soon. I've told my best friend and you guys so far, OH doesn't want to tell anyone else until 12 weeks. I'll have a hard time hiding it though, another couple of weeks and I'll look pregnant already, happens every time now. Argh i can't wait until Monday when all the tests start lol good luck and baby dust girls xx


----------



## mzhwd

Congrats Kell on the BFP!!!!!!!!! :happydance:

I'm glad that someone got a BFP in our Birthday Month. Lol

Well I still have a BFN as of today AF is due today, but I'm guessing she will be a few days late due to being early last month.....idk if that's how it works or not.

Hopefully we'll have more BFP'S to come. On the flip I have a doctor's appointment on the 2nd....I'm a little excited about that l. Hopefully the tests she do will help sooner than later. I'm super ready for baby #1.


----------



## Diddy2013

That came out wrong lol, I am not leaving yet. Lol I won't be able to test for tww and I am not technically in my tww until my temp rise lol. By next week I may be in less due to my work confernce trip!


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Soo my temp dropped below coverline today and I had lots more creamy cm just now, exciting.

Have you tested yet mom2sam?


----------



## Mom2sam

Diddy you'l soon be in 2ww x

Mzwid sorry about bfn but your absolutely right it's one step closer to getting answers & a step closer to getting your baby x

Kel is it true then with each pregnancy it shows sooner? X

M-smurf 8dpo today & did an ic 20 mins ago was hoping to see a lil something but nothing lol will do a frer tmrw x


----------



## kell

ooh mummy smurf, exciting! Really hope this is it for you. 

Is mom2sam testing today then? Knew she wouldn't hold out until Monday lol


----------



## Mom2sam

Lol Kel yes i caved in got 2 frer since last time gt clear enough positive on 9dpo thought something might show at 8dpo if i was but still haven't used frer used a ic which is 10mlu sensitive & nothing bleughh! I'l test with my frer tmrw but nw thinking i'm out cramping too just feel like af will come soon x

Oh yea just to add last night wen i lay down got intense cramping again that lasted couple mins not like usual pms cramps but then today feel heavy down below like i do before af comes. Both times i was pregnant i got ib at 8dpo so going to keep an eye on underwear today lol hoping to see something & last time tested 8dpo norhing gt ib & bfp 9dpo. Either way will know by tmrw & i'm so nervous at this point hate this point in 2ww x


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Good luck for tomorrow mom2sam il be 7dpo tomorrow hehe. Mom2sam your not out til the witch shows. It's horrid waiting ain't it. Would be good if we could get bfp after egg is fertilised hehe


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

kell said:


> ooh mummy smurf, exciting! Really hope this is it for you.
> 
> Is mom2sam testing today then? Knew she wouldn't hold out until Monday lol

Thanks I hope so too.


----------



## Mom2sam

I always get nervous at this point lol from 8-10dpo are my days in cycle when i am nervous as hell fx crossed m-smurf your dip means implantation. I will update in morning


----------



## kell

Ah sorry lol must have posted at the same time. It is true yeah, i show earlier each time. I already can't suck my belly in so will be showing before we want to announce it. 

Boo to bfn today but it is still early, hopefully your get some ib later and get your bfp tomorrow/Tuesday. Im keeping everything crossed for you x


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

I got 2 frer n 2 clear blue digi tests not sure wen il use them yet though not before Wednesday I don't think i still got 8days before af due. Good luck mom2sam


----------



## kell

argh the nausea has kicked in more now, I've felt on the verge of being sick all day.


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Not good kell.


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

I really am hopeful this month the creamy cm is pretty much constant today where yesterday it was on like once or twice fx


----------



## Mom2sam

Oh no Kell do u normally get morning sickness & what helps, wirh me i'm fine up until 6 week & then bham it starts & within 2 days turns to hyperemesis & puking over 20x a day & cant eat or drink & nd t go on meds & get drips. Thats the bit i'm dreading i get it severe so dont enjoy pregnancy at all apart from initial first 2 weeks lol. 
In beginning drinking ice cold water & sucking on sweets helps me x

M-smurf fx crossed u get a nice bfp wen u test x

Afm no symptoms today lol thought this was wen thier supposed to start as would hav implanted by now if i conceived. Not much cm no cramps nothing, dh cooking today & he never cooks he decided to make lasagne so lets see how it turns out. He making all the white & red sauce from scratch, kitchen is upside down but leaving him to it.


----------



## kell

I don't usually get it bad no, just the nausea mainly. For the first 12 weeks. Flat coke and ginger biscuits help me also ice pops. At the moment soon as i feel sick i need to eat asap. 

No symptoms isn't a bad thing babe, if you usually have symptoms right now then get af like previous cycles then no symptoms could be a good sign. This time around i had hardly any of the same symptoms as the last few months x


----------



## Diddy2013

Good luck mom2sam!

Woke up today with a temp rise, opks are still showing positive. I O'd before California trip so one mission accomplished. (May still be in process of Oing) 

Can anyone describe what their ovulation pains or cramps have felt like if they ever had them. Generally in past cycles I've most felt pinching or very mild discomfort. For several minutes yesterday I had sharp pain in my uterus area where I had to lay down and it didn't subside for about two minutes. After that over the next hour I felt some mild cramps but much better now.


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Mom2sam said:


> Oh no Kell do u normally get morning sickness & what helps, wirh me i'm fine up until 6 week & then bham it starts & within 2 days turns to hyperemesis & puking over 20x a day & cant eat or drink & nd t go on meds & get drips. Thats the bit i'm dreading i get it severe so dont enjoy pregnancy at all apart from initial first 2 weeks lol.
> In beginning drinking ice cold water & sucking on sweets helps me x
> 
> M-smurf fx crossed u get a nice bfp wen u test x
> 
> Afm no symptoms today lol thought this was wen thier supposed to start as would hav implanted by now if i conceived. Not much cm no cramps nothing, dh cooking today & he never cooks he decided to make lasagne so lets see how it turns out. He making all the white & red sauce from scratch, kitchen is upside down but leaving him to it.

Mom2sam that pain u described at top of inside of your leg kinda I have felt that aswell today on the way home in the car, what dpo did u feel that?


----------



## kell

The pain in top of legs was a major giveaway for me, i had it from 8dpo.


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

kell said:


> The pain in top of legs was a major giveaway for me, i had it from 8dpo.

I'm feelin it today it's not painfull but can feel it and it's on the inside my leg it really does make me think today's was implant dip. iv had the odd pain on side of my bbs too again not painfull but could feel it. This month has also been diff for me I'd normally be going crazy with gas and other things by now but no only annoying thing is heartburn on and off. Actually when we went out walking other halfs mums dogs we had a nice cream and as I was getting to the end I thought hang on i shouldn't be eating this as if I recall ur not allowed ice cream in pregnancy. The only real symptom this month has been cramps since 1dpo. Come on mom2sam this has to be our month.

One other thing I noticed other day mums dog kept coming lying with me which is unlike her lol


----------



## Mom2sam

Kel hope the nausea subsides soon just keep eating lil snacks like u are have u worked out your due date yet? X

M-Smurf think it was 6/7 dpo i still have it on & off but now it's like a constant dull ache. Went to the toilet about an hour ago & thought af had come as suddenly felt wet but creamy cm again. Dont know what my body is upto, ovia app telling me af is due on the 1st June so according to that & previous cycle another 5 days til af. Maybe i tested too early? I dunno 

Kel hope your right lol if not i get to celebrate with my birthday with no hyperemesis haha x


----------



## Mom2sam

M-smurf how many dpo are you & when do u plan to test i suggest u wait til at least 10dpo unlike myself lol i thought a bfn wouldn't affect me but it does a little kinda makes u beleive your out even if ypu might not be. So i have decided if i am out this cycle next cycle i wont test till 10dpo i say this we shall see next cycle lmao


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Mom2sam said:


> M-smurf how many dpo are you & when do u plan to test i suggest u wait til at least 10dpo unlike myself lol i thought a bfn wouldn't affect me but it does a little kinda makes u beleive your out even if ypu might not be. So i have decided if i am out this cycle next cycle i wont test till 10dpo i say this we shall see next cycle lmao

Mom2sam that's interesting cause I'm 6dpo today n it started today for me about hr n half ago. I was thinking ics Monday Tuesday then Wednesday il be 9dpo so Ic n see what that says any hint of a line n il use a frer, I really do feel like it's our month never had that feeling before have you felt u needed more food to be full too?

Wow I coughed and got a stabbing like pain for a few seconds in the midle down there lol there's defo something goin on down there lol


----------



## Mom2sam

Just woke up from an hour long nap, either it's a sign or i'm getting old! Also i dribbled in my sleep urghhh woke up to saliva dribbling frm my mouth tmi sorry this deffo happened in both my pregnancies but more after 6 week mark so could be nothing but strange never usually happens. 
M-smurf yea i been eating all day but for me it's nothing unusual at this point i usually eat more before af. I have good feeling for you but after my bfn today my hopes for myself are a little less lol it's made me beleive i'm out will still test tmrw though & probably again on Tuesday just incase i ovulated later than i thought as i dont temp so just going by opk x


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

I got my fingers crossed for u mom2sam I hope tomorrow something shows fx. You know iv got my hopes so high right now il be disappointed if af shows


----------



## sirouseman

I have had cramps start up between 7-9 dpo. Last night was the worst of it I think. I literally felt like a needle sliding through my uterus for a quick few seconds. It felt like my period is starting early, so I am scared and trying to stay strong and positive. I haven't been able to get any good sleep for days because of lots of emotional things going on and in my mind... so I can't really rely on my temps the last few days... nut take a look at my chart.. it looks so hopeful... and I am at a time in my life right now where a lot is changing and feeling very sad to be dealing with... but it wilk be a new chapter for me very soon. I am praying hard... today I will be at church and be praying again...https:// https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/427d81/thumb.png


----------



## Mom2sam

Thanks m-smurf hope af doesn't show & we get bfp. After my nap did some laundry & dh ds & myself decided to have quiet evening in & watch a movie & 20 mins in i fell asleep again! They woke me up once it'd finishd. If this isn't pregnancy i really am getting old. 
I am so nervous to test tmrw incase i get another bfn no spotting yet so no ib for me yet.


----------



## Mom2sam

What dpo are you now SM & hopefully af stays away, also whatever it is that is going on that is bringing you down hopefully it all turns out well x


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

sirouseman said:


> I have had cramps start up between 7-9 dpo. Last night was the worst of it I think. I literally felt like a needle sliding through my uterus for a quick few seconds. It felt like my period is starting early, so I am scared and trying to stay strong and positive. I haven't been able to get any good sleep for days because of lots of emotional things going on and in my mind... so I can't really rely on my temps the last few days... nut take a look at my chart.. it looks so hopeful... and I am at a time in my life right now where a lot is changing and feeling very sad to be dealing with... but it wilk be a new chapter for me very soon. I am praying hard... today I will be at church and be praying again...https:// https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/427d81/thumb.png

Your chart does look good fx crossed.

Mom2sam I'm lookin forward to see on ur result tomorrow hope it's your bfp. You haven't got long before af is due so ul defo know soon


----------



## Mom2sam

6 days til af is due. 1st June is when i expect af unless it decides to show early will update in morning but really feel it will be a bfn i will be super shocked if it isn't x


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Oh your af due day before mine I'm due af the 2nd. I decided il leave testin til Tuesday earliest then il b 8dpo.


----------



## sirouseman

I am 10 dpo tomorrow and cd 26. I am expecting by cd 28 to have spotting since with last cycles where I O'd days later than this one, I started pre AF spotting cd 29... I have a violent headache today and been very thirsty, but I think it's from the halter on my bikini which caused a tension headache :/. Cause even a pony tail for too long will do that to me. But the cramps I had are now gone it seems like? I am thinking those fall in-line with when I would have implantation since with my first pregnancy I was already getting very solid two lines at 12 dpo. So, I am trying to believe it was implantation and not my body gearing up early for AF. The cervix was really high soft a few days ago, but now low/medium and kinda med/firm. Don't know what to think..


----------



## sirouseman

I have had an increased thirst and appetite today... kinda some cravings going on for sushi, shrimp scampi, lol and buttered salty popcorn... Is it maybe AF on the way or because I am preggo?! That's the question. I feel so stupid aftwr each failed cycle to know that I caressed my womb and spoke to it and kept it warm thinking there was a lil bean inside so many times, and then to get AF! I am getting into nail biting mode with only like 3 days left before I start usual AF spotting. 80% of the time in my cycles I get the spotting, but sometimes I don't and it becomes full-on AF. It is crazy how each cycle and AF has it's own personality!


----------



## Mom2sam

SM it's ok ttc does this to you it's perfectly normal to start looking into everything & getting obsessed we have all done it & still do because early pregnancy symptoms & pms ones are so similar it's hard to distinguish between the two, i find myself getting my hopes high every month & why not as with every cycle we do all we can & hope it's been enough & when it doesn't it makes you feel silly you had started beleiving it had maybe happened only for af to arrive. Completely normal though so dont feel alone in this we all do it. Fx crossed for you that you get your bfp this cycle. How long have you been trying this was my third cycle actively trying & i can say it's starting to get harder x

Ok ladies so update i tested today morning at 9dpo with frer & ic & bfn. I think i'm out as not even a hint of a line. I will still test again tmrw just incase i ovulated later than the 24 hours i have calculated with the positive opk but seriously not holding out much hope now. Fx crossed for everyone else i think we will still get at least another bfp on here this cycle if not more x


----------



## kell

Ah mom2Sam don't be disheartened. I always show positive early with my pregnancies but this time i got bfn at 9dpo and positive at 13dpo. Its not over until the witch shows. I know its hard to see bfn but it is still early x


----------



## Diddy2013

CD21- CBFM is back to high, the cvs cheapie still looks positive this morning, but when I did the wondfo back up last night, it was a little lighter, so the surge is on its way down. Had another high temp today, so hoping that tomorrow I get my crosshair!

Good Luck Mom2sam!

Sirous- Do you start temping around the time of a positive opks? I'm considering doing something like that, or at least not temping for the first ten days of my cycle since those days don't matter that much in my cycle.


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Fx it's just to early yet mom2sam


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

ouch i just had some stabbing pains right in the middle low down lasted about 10secs ish lol .

sm how long til testing now?


----------



## Mom2sam

Thanks girls hope your right as today i feel like total crap dizzy got diarreah & feel nauseas i'm either getting ill or tested too early. I'm out of town at my sisters today & forgot tests at home should be back home on wednesday so if no spotting by then i'l test again once i'm home x


----------



## Mom2sam

Kel were you using opks this cycle? I hope your right & i'm just testing early but if af is going to come i should start spotting by tmrw or day after so going to wait couple days & test again if i dont spot by then x


----------



## Diddy2013

24 hours until I am California bound, let's hope sperm meets egg and gets comfortable!


----------



## sirouseman

I start temping always after AF flow has fully stopped... usually mine lasts 5/6 days, so by 7th or 8th I start temping because by then usually my temps have settled into a balance of estrogen dominance and not chaotic or high temps from the LP or pregesterone. My temp today was still in the 98's but bsrely. I don't think I have it in me to keep temping past the 10 dpo that I am because I have weird cramps and no other symtpoms really... so I am starting to lose hope... it seems the temps are now stabilizing and reached the plateau. There is non more staircase/elevation going on... I'll post the chart


----------



## sirouseman

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/427d81/thumb.png Today's temp has me super depressed because it looks like THE DECLINE is beginning :,, ( I think I should stop temping. Tomorrow will probably dip into the 97's and it is going to crush me!


----------



## Diddy2013

sirouseman said:


> I start temping always after AF flow has fully stopped... usually mine lasts 5/6 days, so by 7th or 8th I start temping because by then usually my temps have settled into a balance of estrogen dominance and not chaotic or high temps from the LP or pregesterone. My temp today was still in the 98's but bsrely. I don't think I have it in me to keep temping past the 10 dpo that I am because I have weird cramps and no other symtpoms really... so I am starting to lose hope... it seems the temps are now stabilizing and reached the plateau. There is non more staircase/elevation going on... I'll post the chart

The only reason I temp everyday is because I feel certain I am going to end up at a fertility doctor and that whoever it is, is going to want to see everyday. ??? I don't know how it works, but your way looks less stressful. I know what you mean when it goes down a little bit you think, its over! But that didn't look like a huge decrease so hopefully it stays elevated. GOOD LUCK TO YOU!!!


----------



## sirouseman

Charting is so amazing Diddy. I mean it's so empowering to know every detail of what's going on. It's so accurate that I even was able to tell the doctor my exact ovulation day and my due date with my first pregnancy, better than what the ultrasound could detect!

I would like to hope that the cramps I had day before yesterday, yesterday, and today are from the fertilized egg trying to burrow and nestle itself into my uterus walls... I have heard if you practice visualization and imagery it does help do something, but then again maybe it's all mumbo jumbo. I read this really great book along time ago called Conquering Infertility (yellow paperback book). You can find it on Amazon. The techniques in the book really helped me relax and accept of a lot of things, and only a quarter way into reading it, I conceived my first child. I'd recommend it for that reason. Anything that I can suggest to help you all and help others with this struggle to conceive... I know how it feels because my first was never easy to conceive, and at that time I was only 26 years old, and I was really feeling horrible that I was having the problems I was having at such a young age... but I blame it on the years of birth control I had been on halting ovulation completely, and I had been annovulatory. Clomid fixed me up and as soon as I started O'ing, It took only 5 cycles of true trying (while ovulating) that I conceived. I'd say that was a fair amount of short time it took if I consider my body didn't even work properly beforehand. It took me about 10 cycles of charting to realize I was annovulatory and going through heavy withdrawal from the birth control pill and nuva ring. Believe it or not, I even had bought this one book called "Cooking to Conceive" and made all kinds of meals and power smoothies to help make me more fertile. I had really wanted a boy too, so I went on this diet that was supposed to change the acidity of my vagina to favor the survival of the boy-making sperm lol. Oh man, I did so many different things!! I even followed all the wives tales of crazy things to do to make a boy. BUt anyways, it all seemed to work. I even made my partner drink soda and coffee and wear socks and point his head north, and we BD on a quarter moon. LOL!! 

This time around I honestly have no problems except that I'm 10 lbs underweight and have a lot of stress going on with taking care of my 3 yr old 24/7 as well as just some personal emotional ordeal going on that's been sitting heavy with me for a while which I'm trying to do my best to get through. Anyways, I think it's just all the timing that has to correlate for me right now in order to achieve success. This is the first chart I've had to look this hopeful and this darn good. I am going to be at true war with my body and be pretty furious and hurt if this is a joke my body is playing with this chart looking like this! It's too good to be true really... If I do get my BFP from this cycle girls.... my barely used tube of Preseed is up for grabs!!! I will ship it out to one of you that needs it, maybe just throw me down some shipping money :)


----------



## sirouseman

Well, it's terrible news for me... I just did a cervix check, and I saw the smallest, ittiest bit of speck of blood. I mean, it was sooo tiny, that it was probably less than half the size of a grain of sand, but I still could see it if I looked closely enough, and I have had cramps for 2-3 days now which I have been very sensitive to feeling because I've been like a hawk trying to feel for implantation, but anyways I do not spot during pregnancies, so I know this is definitely AF on the way, which now my hope is like at 1% chance, and instead of expecting a baby, the only thing i am expecting now is the decline in my temps, so I will just go ahead and temp until the end of this cycle cause it's obvious whats going to happen with the temps at this point :( I'm soo sad... I really thought again that this was it... So, I guess see you all again like mid June I'll be back to the post... I'll be back again... promise! I will also check in and see if there is any good news of bfp's periodically. Keep trying girls... it will happen. I am trying to keep the faith!


----------



## Mom2sam

SM reading your post took me back in time i was 23 when i started ttc my first & conceived him at 28. 5 years later i look back now & at that time thought i would never conceive him after 2 years i too thought right time to get serious. Didn't know about temping wish i did so got tested etc & i too had a problem with ovulation i was ovulating but they said levels were low. Dh was fine, i too conceived him on clomid after 11 months of being on it & that cycle i tried epo, carrot juice, preseed first time used opks & conceived. Second time i was worried about same happening after being on bc pill for 6 yrs but had one withdrawel bleed & conceived straight away. Doc advised to give a couple cycles before ttc again & i am now onto fourth cycle , third actively trying as missed one month. Anyway i'm so glad for internet & these forums as i felt so alone ttc first time this time so glad i have other women to share this journey with. 
Anyway hopefully it will happen soon for everyone afm still at sisters & haven't tested today, no spotting yet. But i wont hold my breath as just woke up so might start later. 10dpo today.


----------



## Diddy2013

Sirous. I feel like that was the story of where I am. I started trying to conceive number 1 at age 25...after seven months and five months of charting and using opks I knew I was not ovulating. 5 cycles of clomid later and then age 26, I conceived but it ended in miscarriage. I am now coming up on 6 months after miscarriage, 19 months trying to conceive over all. This is my 8th round of clomid, third since miscarriage.

I was on birth control for 3-4 years before hand, but I sort of feel like I always had ovulation issues, I'd never had bad periods my bleeding was more of an inconvenience.


----------



## kell

Mom2Sam, no i wasn't using opks this cycle because we had stopped trying for a month with moving house etc. But we only BD once in my fertile window and after working it all out my cycles had shortened and I had hit bang on ov day. We had been timing it a couple of days out each month waiting realising. But anyway yeah, i have always gotten my bfp early but this time at 9dpo it was a stark negative. It was still fairly faint although obvious at 13dpo. Used my last frer this morning because i have yellowy snot like cm and the test line came up nice and dark straight away. Im 16dpo today. 

Our bodies are so confusing aren't they. If you don't get af spotting today you need to test when you get home! Or go to the shop and get a test today ;) x


----------



## MolGold

As u ladies can see I have stopped temping cos I just couldn't handle it. I am 6 DPO today. Hoping this cycle is lucky for us all ! :dust:


----------



## MolGold

Aw sirouseman, hope you get relief from personal issues .. and dont lose hope yet :) 
Kell I hope your bean is just being shy :) Diddy and Mom2sam, how many days till you test?


----------



## Mom2sam

Hey ladies still at sisters & 10dpo today haven't tested & no spotting yet if no spotting by tmrw i'l test when i get home. 
SM reading your post took me back to when i was ttc my first 5 long years & tests later came down to me having low ovulation levels & a year later on clomid i conceived. Second time round i was on bc pills for 6 years & was worried i would have same problem but conceived straight away but mc at 8 weeks. Now onto fourth cycle. Hang in there ladies it will happen but whilst ttc sometimes we start to worry if it ever will & can get tough. 

MolGold i tested at 9dpo & bfn haven't tested again but if spotting doesn't start i will again tmrw. 

Kel i hope i did test early but i just feel out & keep thinking spotting going to start going to wait til tmrw x


----------



## Diddy2013

Mongold- my first test will be at 8dpo which is June first. My luteal phase is 12 days so if I'm pregnant I want to catch it early because dr will put me on progesterone.


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

I'm still gettin shooting pains right down middle of abdomen lol althou not very often lol tested today at 8dpo n bfn but that's to be expected and still getting the yellow cm

I actually read the other day even if u get implantation dip it doesn't necessary mean implantation happens that day lol


----------



## MolGold

I hope all this symptoms turn into BFPs for all :) FX!


----------



## Mom2sam

Fx crossed for everyone x
No spotting yet for me still got creamy cm & no symptoms either no cramps etc 3 more days until af is due if i dont have no spotting tmrw i might get a little hopeful past few cycles had 2/3 days spotting before af but bet i say this & then jinx myself lol x


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Fx mom2sam


----------



## Mom2sam

Wiped & tiny bit of brown tinged cm which at this point normally means spotting will soon follow & then af


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Mom2sam said:


> Wiped & tiny bit of brown tinged cm which at this point normally means spotting will soon follow & then af

Aww sorry to hear that mom2sam :(

I just had to order a new thermometer dam thing playing up guess that will teach me for ordering the cheapie ones.


----------



## Mom2sam

11dpo & spotting has begun boo. Af should be here in a day or two im deffo out onto June. Bd all the right days too & used preseed i dont understand guess u can do all u can to try it happens when it's meant to
Rooting for everyone else now good luck i wont be testing now obviously but i'l pop in & fx crossed for everyone else


----------



## Diddy2013

4dpo and huge to spike, may be due to travel etc, if tomorrow's is lower ill probably throw it out because it was so high. In California, so far I haven't done anything fun yet lol work work work


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

I'm having ewcm today very confusing it's made Ff not so sure about ov lol but I defo already o'd. I just googled to see why and apparently u get a 2nd estrogen surge to get ur body ready for implantation, confusing I'm 9dpo today


----------



## Mom2sam

m-smurf i heard of few women with ewcm at this point & got bfp fx for you x

Diddy fx crossed for you too x

How is everyone else Molgold, SM, mzwid, kel hope you doing well x

Afm spotted this morning dark brown nothing since but still waiting for af, just wanted to know do you ladies also spot first or do you just get full flow af? 11dpo today hoping this spotting isn't something to worry about x


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Mom2sam said:


> m-smurf i heard of few women with ewcm at this point & got bfp fx for you x
> 
> Diddy fx crossed for you too x
> 
> How is everyone else Molgold, SM, mzwid, kel hope you doing well x
> 
> Afm spotted this morning dark brown nothing since but still waiting for af, just wanted to know do you ladies also spot first or do you just get full flow af? 11dpo today hoping this spotting isn't something to worry about x

I usually get full flow although sum times I get little brown specs that don't look like blood not sure what that's about but I had it once or twice where af came after few days of it. Mom2sam iv never had ewcm twice in a cycle before.i remember once having some stringy cm dangling down right before af(sorry for tmi) and it had got my hopes up but af had come. I really do feel different this cycle though and iv decided there's no way this ewcm can relate to o as my cervix is low. 5days til af is due. (Monday) Have u ever had dark brown spotting before or could it be implantation?

What I read before got me thinking... Where I normally get my 2nd dip that's been there last few cycles of proper charting is the second estrogen surge you get to prepare your body for implantation so that means you couldn't possibly implant before it right? Last cycle this came at 8dpo so pretty late this cycle was 6dpo so I think the agnus castus may have helped. Either way all this cm is unusual for me.


----------



## Diddy2013

I'll be hit or miss till I am back on the east coast, I'm thinking of everyone, good luck!!!


----------



## Mom2sam

M-smurf have u tested again wat dpo are you? Sounds promising & yea since ttc after mc i noticed i always get 2/3 days of spotting very light like old dark brown smears on underwear & then full flow af, also past 3 months LP has been 12 days, then 11days, 13 days, but just was worried might be something to worry about as asked my sis & she said she dont spot just gets full on af x

Diddy hope all is going well x


----------



## MolGold

I too got EWCM at 5-6 DPO, i think it means that there's another estrogen surge to help with implantation if any :) I usually spot 1-2 hours before I get full flow, so CD1 starts right away.

Sunday I test.. FX! Do you want to pair up for Sat / Sunday, ladies?


----------



## kell

M smurf, I had ewcm a few timez in tww with this one. It wasnt continuous, it varied between that, white lotion, watery and brown tinged (ib) but I definitely had it and it wasn't ov. confusing isn't it?! 

Mom2sam, I do spot sometimes before af but its usually bright red watery. Not brown. I had brown this time though as you know. Have you tested anymore? 

Im ok thanks hun apart from the cold from hell! Partner had it and generously shared it with me and Kane, my 3 year old. Not much fun lol. I feel like I've been hit by a bus on top of being pregnant and exhausted. Kane is coping better than I am bless him lol. Still very achey down there which has been worrying me a bit and a few episodes of tan/light brown tinged cm over the last couple of days but everything ive read says brown is old so fine and could just be breakthrough blood as it was around 4 weeks. No major cramps just a dull ache. First tri is nervewracking however many times youve done it. 

Hope you ladies will be joining me asap! I have been thinking of you all lots x


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Mom2sam said:


> M-smurf have u tested again wat dpo are you? Sounds promising & yea since ttc after mc i noticed i always get 2/3 days of spotting very light like old dark brown smears on underwear & then full flow af, also past 3 months LP has been 12 days, then 11days, 13 days, but just was worried might be something to worry about as asked my sis & she said she dont spot just gets full on af x
> 
> Diddy hope all is going well x

Mom2sam I did test these ics are drivin me nuts because like last month I swear I see a faint line on them, I tried a frer but cnt be sure but I think bfn but it also got me thinking what if I o'd say one or two days after like countdown to pregnancy thinks? Just that would put me back to 8dpo. Cm back to creamy today at the moment so il watch it throughout the day. I wander if I did ov later than I thought because they say the egg is released at its peak and my cd 18 opk was darker than the cd 17 opk with the clearblue digi sticks attached a pic to show u.






kell said:


> M smurf, I had ewcm a few timez in tww with this one. It wasnt continuous, it varied between that, white lotion, watery and brown tinged (ib) but I definitely had it and it wasn't ov. confusing isn't it?!
> 
> Mom2sam, I do spot sometimes before af but its usually bright red watery. Not brown. I had brown this time though as you know. Have you tested anymore?
> 
> Im ok thanks hun apart from the cold from hell! Partner had it and generously shared it with me and Kane, my 3 year old. Not much fun lol. I feel like I've been hit by a bus on top of being pregnant and exhausted. Kane is coping better than I am bless him lol. Still very achey down there which has been worrying me a bit and a few episodes of tan/light brown tinged cm over the last couple of days but everything ive read says brown is old so fine and could just be breakthrough blood as it was around 4 weeks. No major cramps just a dull ache. First tri is nervewracking however many times youve done it.
> 
> Hope you ladies will be joining me asap! I have been thinking of you all lots x

Kell that's exactly what seems to be happening right now, it's changing quite a bit although I'd had 3-4 days creamy b4 the ewcm and today back creamy. When I woke up I thought oh no the witch has arrived early I felt wet but no nothing and I feel crampy again today. So if that ewcm was my body preparing for implantation then I still have a good 3days wait yet.

Molgold I'm up for that could do with stayin away from them for a while haha.
 



Attached Files:







1401355464923.jpg
File size: 20.2 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Mom2sam

Aww Kel hope you feel better soon hun, first tri is definitely the worst & regarding spotting its fine nothing to worry about, have you told the kids about new bro or sis or will you wait to tell them. Thanks for coming back & keeping us company hopefully we join you soon. my sis is in his second tri & doing so much better nw her sickness & nausea are gone & she is starting to shop now that she knows gender. i cant wait to start buying my new nephew pressies too x

M-smurf looking at your opks i'd say cd18 is deffo positive so cd19 u ovulated & cd20 would be 1dpo, hopefully u see a bfp soon good luck Molgold too & diddy x

SM where are you at in cycle? Mzwid hope your well too x

Afm cd1 today af came today at 12dpo onto June x


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Mom2sam said:


> Aww Kel hope you feel better soon hun, first tri is definitely the worst & regarding spotting its fine nothing to worry about, have you told the kids about new bro or sis or will you wait to tell them. Thanks for coming back & keeping us company hopefully we join you soon. my sis is in his second tri & doing so much better nw her sickness & nausea are gone & she is starting to shop now that she knows gender. i cant wait to start buying my new nephew pressies too x
> 
> M-smurf looking at your opks i'd say cd18 is deffo positive so cd19 u ovulated & cd20 would be 1dpo, hopefully u see a bfp soon good luck Molgold too & diddy x
> 
> SM where are you at in cycle? Mzwid hope your well too x
> 
> Afm cd1 today af came today at 12dpo onto June x

Cd 19 is the day after countdown to preg says, that says ov pattern is at cd18. Anyway not sure if I'm imaging things or not but sure I keep feeling some kinda pressure in my abdomen, hoping I can manage to stay away from tests tomorrow haha.

Did you feel any kind of pressure down in your abdomen kell? 

Sorry the witch got you mom2sam :( fx for June cycle. June is gonna be tricky for me one way or another, because I'm moving in with oh mums moving to a smaller house which she's just paid the paperwork fees etc for so around middle of June she's moving and most likely me for a short while before I move again in with oh lol joys huh? But even more so if I do get a bfp this cycle then that's prob worse since I shouldn't then be carrying anything heavy, dnt want to loose it.

Iv just entered to a clearblue survey where if they are being kind they will award me 3month supply of ov tests, if any of you are interested then here's the link https://uk.clearblue.com/survey


----------



## Diddy2013

5dpo with my temps I'm worried it'll move back to 3 tomorrow.....will wait and see until then enjoying Cali


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

So I'm stickin with 9dpo today makin af due Wednesday instead of ftw suggested Monday but way I'm feeling now il be suprised if I don't get my bfp. I defo wasn't imaginin that pulling feelin down there it went on a while n kept me awake lol and I still feel it today. Using CD18 as o countdown to preg says today is most common implantation day for me. Very exciting hurry up Monday! My temp went right up today too


----------



## kell

mummy_smurf2b said:


> Mom2sam said:
> 
> 
> M-smurf have u tested again wat dpo are you? Sounds promising & yea since ttc after mc i noticed i always get 2/3 days of spotting very light like old dark brown smears on underwear & then full flow af, also past 3 months LP has been 12 days, then 11days, 13 days, but just was worried might be something to worry about as asked my sis & she said she dont spot just gets full on af x
> 
> Diddy hope all is going well x
> 
> Mom2sam I did test these ics are drivin me nuts because like last month I swear I see a faint line on them, I tried a frer but cnt be sure but I think bfn but it also got me thinking what if I o'd say one or two days after like countdown to pregnancy thinks? Just that would put me back to 8dpo. Cm back to creamy today at the moment so il watch it throughout the day. I wander if I did ov later than I thought because they say the egg is released at its peak and my cd 18 opk was darker than the cd 17 opk with the clearblue digi sticks attached a pic to show u.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kell said:
> 
> 
> M smurf, I had ewcm a few timez in tww with this one. It wasnt continuous, it varied between that, white lotion, watery and brown tinged (ib) but I definitely had it and it wasn't ov. confusing isn't it?!
> 
> Mom2sam, I do spot sometimes before af but its usually bright red watery. Not brown. I had brown this time though as you know. Have you tested anymore?
> 
> Im ok thanks hun apart from the cold from hell! Partner had it and generously shared it with me and Kane, my 3 year old. Not much fun lol. I feel like I've been hit by a bus on top of being pregnant and exhausted. Kane is coping better than I am bless him lol. Still very achey down there which has been worrying me a bit and a few episodes of tan/light brown tinged cm over the last couple of days but everything ive read says brown is old so fine and could just be breakthrough blood as it was around 4 weeks. No major cramps just a dull ache. First tri is nervewracking however many times youve done it.
> 
> Hope you ladies will be joining me asap! I have been thinking of you all lots xClick to expand...
> 
> Kell that's exactly what seems to be happening right now, it's changing quite a bit although I'd had 3-4 days creamy b4 the ewcm and today back creamy. When I woke up I thought oh no the witch has arrived early I felt wet but no nothing and I feel crampy again today. So if that ewcm was my body preparing for implantation then I still have a good 3days wait yet.
> 
> Molgold I'm up for that could do with stayin away from them for a while haha.Click to expand...

The constant wet feeling was one of my symptoms, i was running to the loo all the time thinking the witch had come but nope.


----------



## kell

Mom2sam said:


> Aww Kel hope you feel better soon hun, first tri is definitely the worst & regarding spotting its fine nothing to worry about, have you told the kids about new bro or sis or will you wait to tell them. Thanks for coming back & keeping us company hopefully we join you soon. my sis is in his second tri & doing so much better nw her sickness & nausea are gone & she is starting to shop now that she knows gender. i cant wait to start buying my new nephew pressies too x
> 
> M-smurf looking at your opks i'd say cd18 is deffo positive so cd19 u ovulated & cd20 would be 1dpo, hopefully u see a bfp soon good luck Molgold too & diddy x
> 
> SM where are you at in cycle? Mzwid hope your well too x
> 
> Afm cd1 today af came today at 12dpo onto June x

Thank you hun, its good to know spotting isn't bad. Its not proper blood, just tinged cm. Im still ill today but not as bad, more tired than anything because Kane was awake crying a lot with his sore throat and my cough has turned annoyingly tickley so i was coughing all night, can feel my tummy muscles aching from it. 

Aw I'll keep popping in, wont be buggering off just because i got my bfp. I really want you girls to join me x


----------



## kell

mummy_smurf2b said:


> Mom2sam said:
> 
> 
> Aww Kel hope you feel better soon hun, first tri is definitely the worst & regarding spotting its fine nothing to worry about, have you told the kids about new bro or sis or will you wait to tell them. Thanks for coming back & keeping us company hopefully we join you soon. my sis is in his second tri & doing so much better nw her sickness & nausea are gone & she is starting to shop now that she knows gender. i cant wait to start buying my new nephew pressies too x
> 
> M-smurf looking at your opks i'd say cd18 is deffo positive so cd19 u ovulated & cd20 would be 1dpo, hopefully u see a bfp soon good luck Molgold too & diddy x
> 
> SM where are you at in cycle? Mzwid hope your well too x
> 
> Afm cd1 today af came today at 12dpo onto June x
> 
> Cd 19 is the day after countdown to preg says, that says ov pattern is at cd18. Anyway not sure if I'm imaging things or not but sure I keep feeling some kinda pressure in my abdomen, hoping I can manage to stay away from tests tomorrow haha.
> 
> Did you feel any kind of pressure down in your abdomen kell?
> 
> Sorry the witch got you mom2sam :( fx for June cycle. June is gonna be tricky for me one way or another, because I'm moving in with oh mums moving to a smaller house which she's just paid the paperwork fees etc for so around middle of June she's moving and most likely me for a short while before I move again in with oh lol joys huh? But even more so if I do get a bfp this cycle then that's prob worse since I shouldn't then be carrying anything heavy, dnt want to loose it.
> 
> Iv just entered to a clearblue survey where if they are being kind they will award me 3month supply of ov tests, if any of you are interested then here's the link https://uk.clearblue.com/surveyClick to expand...


I did have pressure in my abdomen yep, still have it now. Its like its heavy, a pulling sensation. Very strange feeling!


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

kell said:


> mummy_smurf2b said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mom2sam said:
> 
> 
> Aww Kel hope you feel better soon hun, first tri is definitely the worst & regarding spotting its fine nothing to worry about, have you told the kids about new bro or sis or will you wait to tell them. Thanks for coming back & keeping us company hopefully we join you soon. my sis is in his second tri & doing so much better nw her sickness & nausea are gone & she is starting to shop now that she knows gender. i cant wait to start buying my new nephew pressies too x
> 
> M-smurf looking at your opks i'd say cd18 is deffo positive so cd19 u ovulated & cd20 would be 1dpo, hopefully u see a bfp soon good luck Molgold too & diddy x
> 
> SM where are you at in cycle? Mzwid hope your well too x
> 
> Afm cd1 today af came today at 12dpo onto June x
> 
> Cd 19 is the day after countdown to preg says, that says ov pattern is at cd18. Anyway not sure if I'm imaging things or not but sure I keep feeling some kinda pressure in my abdomen, hoping I can manage to stay away from tests tomorrow haha.
> 
> Did you feel any kind of pressure down in your abdomen kell?
> 
> Sorry the witch got you mom2sam :( fx for June cycle. June is gonna be tricky for me one way or another, because I'm moving in with oh mums moving to a smaller house which she's just paid the paperwork fees etc for so around middle of June she's moving and most likely me for a short while before I move again in with oh lol joys huh? But even more so if I do get a bfp this cycle then that's prob worse since I shouldn't then be carrying anything heavy, dnt want to loose it.
> 
> Iv just entered to a clearblue survey where if they are being kind they will award me 3month supply of ov tests, if any of you are interested then here's the link https://uk.clearblue.com/surveyClick to expand...
> 
> 
> I did have pressure in my abdomen yep, still have it now. Its like its heavy, a pulling sensation. Very strange feeling!Click to expand...

Haha I had it start last night so fx I join u Monday or before, if this doesn't result in a bfp I dnt no what will hehe


----------



## kell

Mom2Sam, sorry af got you :( That has made me sad :( I will be expecting you in June! Something has to give hun. I will wait a while to tell the kids about baby, mainly because i don't want them to be disappointed if something goes wrong. 

M smurf, your symptoms sound so promising! Honestly I can relate to most of them. Exciting! 

Sorry about the jumbled up replies lol having a hard time keeping up as i didn't come in last night. Had an early one to try and catch up on sleep, not that it worked lol


----------



## kell

M smurf, i will be very surprised if you aren't joining me by Monday! Eek how exciting :D


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

kell said:


> Mom2sam said:
> 
> 
> Aww Kel hope you feel better soon hun, first tri is definitely the worst & regarding spotting its fine nothing to worry about, have you told the kids about new bro or sis or will you wait to tell them. Thanks for coming back & keeping us company hopefully we join you soon. my sis is in his second tri & doing so much better nw her sickness & nausea are gone & she is starting to shop now that she knows gender. i cant wait to start buying my new nephew pressies too x
> 
> M-smurf looking at your opks i'd say cd18 is deffo positive so cd19 u ovulated & cd20 would be 1dpo, hopefully u see a bfp soon good luck Molgold too & diddy x
> 
> SM where are you at in cycle? Mzwid hope your well too x
> 
> Afm cd1 today af came today at 12dpo onto June x
> 
> Thank you hun, its good to know spotting isn't bad. Its not proper blood, just tinged cm. Im still ill today but not as bad, more tired than anything because Kane was awake crying a lot with his sore throat and my cough has turned annoyingly tickley so i was coughing all night, can feel my tummy muscles aching from it.
> 
> Aw I'll keep popping in, wont be buggering off just because i got my bfp. I really want you girls to join me xClick to expand...

I hope you get better soon kell. Knowing my luck my body will make me wait til weds (af due date) I remember with my 1st the line was faint day af was due although I'm sure it would be diff for each pregnancy?


----------



## Diddy2013

Good morning ladies. 6dpo the temps are higher but it didn't move my O date thankfully! Last day in California, some work stuff this afternoon and morning and then I am going to check out the Pacific Ocean! Relaxing some, traveling home tomorrow...by the time Sunday rolls around I'll be 8dpo.
I will start testing then. I have to get my blood sea my blood drawn monday for 9dpo progesterone check. Wants to see if it's low, it was low last month it's have to be magically high this month. Waste of money/time/effort! Then a doctors appt Tuesday at 10dpo.

I'm still not hopeful but it's out of my hands.


----------



## Mom2sam

M-smurf i too remember all those symptoms wen i was pregnant esp that tugging sensation fx crossed for u x

Kel i remember getting that feeling only wasn't whilst coughing but whilst vomiting also had a constant ache on one side like the stretching pulling & i remember it being annoying lol x

Diddy sounds nice to be by ocean 8dpo Monday hope u get good news wen u test hun x

Cd2 for me not much to report, been a busy day so i need to get some sleep thinking this cycle just going to dtd every other day & hope for best dont know what else to do at this point, been around 2 poorly demanding toddlers all day was with my sisters & thier toddlers & i had seriously forgotten how hard it can get running around after them lol x


----------



## Diddy2013

Headin back east and will be traveling all day! Definitely had a relaxing time on the beach yesterday after the conference stuff was over. I don't have any urges to test tomorrow, guess we will see!

Where is everyone at dpo or cd wise, anyone testing soon?!?


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Diddy2013 said:


> Headin back east and will be traveling all day! Definitely had a relaxing time on the beach yesterday after the conference stuff was over. I don't have any urges to test tomorrow, guess we will see!
> 
> Where is everyone at dpo or cd wise, anyone testing soon?!?

Hehe I'm jealous would love to be on the beach. I'm 10dpo and testin everyday til I see 2 lines hehe I think I have more chance Monday but won't stop me trying tomorrow hehe


----------



## Mom2sam

Lol m-smurf what tests are you using? I think the 10mlu ones are fab that i got off amazon as not even an evap last cycle for me. I'm already dying to test & haven't even finished af yet haha x

Diddy cd3 for me i dunno but excitement of ttc is slowly diminishing for me & every cycle is becoming stressfull now. I kept thinking just because i conceived second cycle last year this time would happen just as wuick but nope & now i find myself worrying, i told dh if nothing happens after 6 months i will really start worrying & if it takes a year i'm seeing doc. He thinks i'm being silly but i'm 35 i aint got no time lol i hope it does happen soon but will have to just keep trying x

So past 3 cycles since ttc i have been using opk, following smep, using preseed & nothing don't know what else to do any tips, suggestions ladies? Plz don't say temping as i think it'l stress me & i'l get more obsessed than i already am. i did conceive last Sept & just used opk so hopefully i dont have a problem with ovulation but dont understand why it isn't happening x


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Mom2sam said:


> Lol m-smurf what tests are you using? I think the 10mlu ones are fab that i got off amazon as not even an evap last cycle for me. I'm already dying to test & haven't even finished af yet haha x
> 
> Diddy cd3 for me i dunno but excitement of ttc is slowly diminishing for me & every cycle is becoming stressfull now. I kept thinking just because i conceived second cycle last year this time would happen just as wuick but nope & now i find myself worrying, i told dh if nothing happens after 6 months i will really start worrying & if it takes a year i'm seeing doc. He thinks i'm being silly but i'm 35 i aint got no time lol i hope it does happen soon but will have to just keep trying x
> 
> So past 3 cycles since ttc i have been using opk, following smep, using preseed & nothing don't know what else to do any tips, suggestions ladies? Plz don't say temping as i think it'l stress me & i'l get more obsessed than i already am. i did conceive last Sept & just used opk so hopefully i dont have a problem with ovulation but dont understand why it isn't happening x

They just say early detection pregnancy test. Maybe they don't like me? I can't decide if my last frer should come out to play tomorrow or Monday lol no point me buyin poundshop tests as they are 25miu so won't show I don't think?


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Looks like tomorrow is to be my lucky day used my frer which was faulty :growlmad: a line appeared straight away even before the control line and it dissapeared within seconds never had that before. Does annoy me as I paid for that, expect it to work.


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Our bodies really are confusing sometimes. Just before I thought I was out for sure this month as I wiped blood (11dpo today) but I randomly decided to check my bbs and sure enough the blue veins seem darker and not only that they go right to my nipple (sorry tmi) iv never noticed that before? And I keep gettin a buzzin in my general area lol. I decided to go googling and some sites u can get implant bleed couple of days before expected af. Mines due weds what do u all think?


----------



## mzhwd

Mummy I hope it's your BFP. Implantation can occur later in the cycle. Do you ever have break through bleeding before AF. I've only had that happen once. I wasn't ttc and knew nothing of implantation and or break through bleeding. Needless to say it scared the mess out of me when I noticed it that night. For me AF came a little later than expected, but I was definitely happy. Now I'm wanting her to stay away. LOL life.

Our bodies are so unpredictable at times.

Diddy I'm on CD6 and super happy that I go into have my 1st blood work appointment in the morning. Hopefully all goes well. I'm not really sure what to expect, but my MD is really nice so hopefully she'll give me a ton of info.

Mom I can definitely understand how you feel. Idk if i could even wait the year lol. I'm sure you'll get your BFP soon too. :hugs:


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

mzhwd said:


> Mummy I hope it's your BFP. Implantation can occur later in the cycle. Do you ever have break through bleeding before AF. I've only had that happen once. I wasn't ttc and knew nothing of implantation and or break through bleeding. Needless to say it scared the mess out of me when I noticed it that night. For me AF came a little later than expected, but I was definitely happy. Now I'm wanting her to stay away. LOL life.
> 
> Our bodies are so unpredictable at times.
> 
> Diddy I'm on CD6 and super happy that I go into have my 1st blood work appointment in the morning. Hopefully all goes well. I'm not really sure what to expect, but my MD is really nice so hopefully she'll give me a ton of info.
> 
> Mom I can definitely understand how you feel. Idk if i could even wait the year lol. I'm sure you'll get your BFP soon too. :hugs:

I read some women get something like a period just before their periods due a lot of sites actually say in happens at the time af is expected I dunno it just doesn't feel like af fx my temps shoot up again tomorrow because I was certain this was my cycle even Kell thought so too.


----------



## mzhwd

MolGold said:


> I too got EWCM at 5-6 DPO, i think it means that there's another estrogen surge to help with implantation if any :) I usually spot 1-2 hours before I get full flow, so CD1 starts right away.
> 
> Sunday I test.. FX! Do you want to pair up for Sat / Sunday, ladies?

Molgold how did your test go?????


----------



## Mom2sam

M-smurf hope it isn't af i do get spotting before af but have also got it in pregnancy too few days before af was due so for me it definitely gets confusing that's why i test so i know which one it is. I'm one of lucky ones who gets bfp at 9dpo so usually i'l know by 9/10dpo fx crossed for you x

Mzwid thanks hun i'm just going to not stress about it it'lhappen when it's meant to but we'l see how i feel once af finishes & i turn into a crazy lady again with opks & hpts lol x


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Mom2sam said:


> M-smurf hope it isn't af i do get spotting before af but have also got it in pregnancy too few days before af was due so for me it definitely gets confusing that's why i test so i know which one it is. I'm one of lucky ones who gets bfp at 9dpo so usually i'l know by 9/10dpo fx crossed for you x
> 
> Mzwid thanks hun i'm just going to not stress about it it'lhappen when it's meant to but we'l see how i feel once af finishes & i turn into a crazy lady again with opks & hpts lol x

How heavy is it wen u get it just before?


----------



## Mom2sam

Both times i got pregnant i got dark brown spotting at 8dpo with first pregnancy it stopped after that once & i got bfp next day & then 2 days later got more spotting dark blood & kinda dryish not wet like usual & tiny bits like a smears on panty liner it continued for couple of days. Second pregnancy only once at 8dpo dark brown & dry x


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Mom2sam said:


> Both times i got pregnant i got dark brown spotting at 8dpo with first pregnancy it stopped after that once & i got bfp next day & then 2 days later got more spotting dark blood & kinda dryish not wet like usual & tiny bits like a smears on panty liner it continued for couple of days. Second pregnancy only once at 8dpo dark brown & dry x

oh right mines not dark brown i cnt decide what colour it is haha but theres more than what ur saying but i have a very good feeling it will be gone by morning as its not progressing any darker or heavier and not only that i dont feel like the witch is here since in general u feel wet etc when af is here. i attached a pic so u can see what u think (sorry if tmi lol), even thou theres more of it, it doesnt look like af blood to me. i hope it shows tomorrow as i use my last tests tomorrow then i got to wait til more arrive although considering goin to buy some the 25miu ones from pound shop in morning after i dropped DD off at nursery.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1605.jpg
File size: 15.4 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Mom2sam

From what i have read it can be either dark brown or pink i think yours looks pink & if you aren't getting usual af symptoms i know i didn't when i had ib then it could be ib for you. fx crossed hun x

Cd4 for me & cant wait for it to leave & let the fun begin. Actually excited to try again now DH keeps saying this will be the month & i told him to shut up coz he says that every cycle lol x

Hopefully i get a nice surprise for my bday but i keep thinking if i didn't misscarry i'd be due this month :-( x


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Mom2sam i just sent you a pm  iv actualy read some people say theirs was bright red lol


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

defo think its ib as theres alot less blood now, theres only a small amount and my wee is no longer the dark tinged blood colour like when u get af :happydance: Fx for :bfp: tomorow.


----------



## Mom2sam

M-smurf if it's less that's a good sign as i know mine gets heavier so excited for you x


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

its gone alot less now, looked a yucky dark red hehe so exciting i hope it will show tomorrow like it did for you.


----------



## mzhwd

Mummy I really hope this is your BFP. I hate the WTF feeling after my body does something completely unexpected and unpredictable. FX'd for you.


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

mzhwd said:


> Mummy I really hope this is your BFP. I hate the WTF feeling after my body does something completely unexpected and unpredictable. FX'd for you.


Thanks me too tryin my luck for an early bfp tomorrow haha but I'm betting on it now it will make me wait til af due day. I actually just started to feel to hot, can I sleep outside? Haha it randomly made me decide to take my temp and it was over 98 degree farenheight. Exciting


----------



## Diddy2013

I tested this morning bfn. I am only 8dpo so I wasn't expecting it to be positive. I made it home safe but my bag was left in California. (Thank you airport) so I got home an hour later than scheduled which happened to be in the middle of the night! So I'm tired, all that beach relaxation is wearing off. Busy work day tomorrow.

Mom2sam- I understand each cycle getting stressful, and I'm not 35 or over. Actually tomorrow marks a year ago of me going to my dr, still no baby in sight. 

Smurf- good luck to you!bi hope it's a bfp!

Mzhwd- keep us posted on the blood work. I go for a progesterone draw tomorrow....love bloodwork....lol


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Looks like I'm in for a 1-2day wait still :( but for sure it kept me awake last night feeling things happening so I guess implantation was only yesterday.


----------



## kell

M smurf, when did the bleeding start?


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

kell said:


> M smurf, when did the bleeding start?

Yesterday 3days before af due


----------



## kell

I had ib this time, it started at 8dpo. i tested on 9dpo and got bfn. It takes a couple of days for your hcg to rise if it is implantion so don't lose hope. if you don't usually spot like that before af its a good sign!


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

I'm expecting it to stay bfn til Wednesday not lost hope since I know it's not life af.


----------



## kell

Good because it all looks so promising to me. All your symptoms sound good, the being hot thing is a massive plus. OH commented a few time before i got my bfp that it was like sleeping with a radiator in bed lol my temp went up and has stayed up. I don't actually temp but I have and can feel that Im really hot all the time, especially in bed. Good luck! Really excited for you :flower: I expect you to be my bump buddy lol


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Yes I can't wait to be bump buddies we will only be 2-3week apart what's due estimated due date? I'm lookin forward to tellin oh it's goin to be special hopefully on my birthday on Friday . I'm thinkin wrap the test up with an item of baby clothing.


----------



## kell

Mom2Sam, I know what you mean about the excitement diminishing with every cycle ttc, its so stressful and getting hopes up every month for them to be dashed it just plain exhausting and cruel. My advice is to just relax a bit. Use your opks if you have varying o days but other than that don't use this that and the other because i find it just stresses you out even more and stress will prevent pregnancy. If you relax and enjoy the ride you'll soon get your bfp. I was under so much stress and pressure the last 6 months with being made homeless and falling out with my family, add to that ttc and obsessing over it all the time and bfn each month. As soon as we got the new house sorted and stopped obsessing over ttc I got my bfp first cycle! Also a little tip, when we conceived this bubs we were away staying in a bed and breakfast with no kids. We were relaxed and having a laugh. Im sure that helped. Ttc tends to take the fun out of love making iykwim lol Relax :) Easier said than done i know x


----------



## kell

mummy_smurf2b said:


> Yes I can't wait to be bump buddies we will only be 2-3week apart what's due estimated due date? I'm lookin forward to tellin oh it's goin to be special hopefully on my birthday on Friday . I'm thinkin wrap the test up with an item of baby clothing.

Exciting! Edd 3rd Feb going by last period. We wont be far apart at all :) Aw love that idea! Does your OH take a pack up to work? You could put it in with his sandwiches hehe


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

kell said:


> mummy_smurf2b said:
> 
> 
> Yes I can't wait to be bump buddies we will only be 2-3week apart what's due estimated due date? I'm lookin forward to tellin oh it's goin to be special hopefully on my birthday on Friday . I'm thinkin wrap the test up with an item of baby clothing.
> 
> Exciting! Edd 3rd Feb going by last period. We wont be far apart at all :) Aw love that idea! Does your OH take a pack up to work? You could put it in with his sandwiches heheClick to expand...

Ctp says mines the 11th hehe no he doesn't because he's a postie so he doesn't work late he's usually
Home by 1pm


----------



## kell

Only a week difference, Thats nothing! Ooh ok lol scrap that idea then. Argh so excited for you, hurry up Wednesday hehe Are you going to resist testing tomorrow? I bet you don't lol


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

I think it depends on how the bleeding is as it keep stopping n start in which didn't help this morning test it would have diluted it I would think iv one test left but got more comin 2mo so il no doubt just use it. Already I'm feeling hot again and wanted food at 2am haha I'm kinda hopin a cb digi would be positive by Friday lol


----------



## Mom2sam

Diddy 8dpo definitely early i always gt bfn at 8dpo & bfp on 9dpo but i think my hcg levels in non pregnancy are on the higher side so it may show later for you 

M-smurf & diddy good luck hoping you get your bfp in coming days x

Kel your absolutely right i think i have had a very stressful year with dad being diagnosed with terminal cancer to passing away then my own mc & lost my job due to being in out of hospital with hyperemesis, also sis got diagnosed with multiple scelorosis, i think now i'm at point i'v dealt with all that emotionally so ready to have this second baby, i think because i was so sure i would get a bfp last cycle got a little surprised when af decided to come lol but i'm ok now & not going to get impatient spoke to my sisters & thy said the same thing just relax, wish i could just go out & be alone with dh but not possible yet. Just going to relax about the whole thing now & let nature do what it needs to do. But true easier said than done we'l see how i feel at end of cycle lol x


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Mom2sam said:


> Diddy 8dpo definitely early i always gt bfn at 8dpo & bfp on 9dpo but i think my hcg levels in non pregnancy are on the higher side so it may show later for you
> 
> M-smurf & diddy good luck hoping you get your bfp in coming days x
> 
> Kel your absolutely right i think i have had a very stressful year with dad being diagnosed with terminal cancer to passing away then my own mc & lost my job due to being in out of hospital with hyperemesis, also sis got diagnosed with multiple scelorosis, i think now i'm at point i'v dealt with all that emotionally so ready to have this second baby, i think because i was so sure i would get a bfp last cycle got a little surprised when af decided to come lol but i'm ok now & not going to get impatient spoke to my sisters & thy said the same thing just relax, wish i could just go out & be alone with dh but not possible yet. Just going to relax about the whole thing now & let nature do what it needs to do. But true easier said than done we'l see how i feel at end of cycle lol x

Mom2sam fx for June we will be waitin for you catch that little eggy.

I was wandering before if this ib carries on past Wednesday would that delay the bfp u think?


----------



## Mom2sam

I dont know m-smurf but from personal experience got my bfp & thn continued to spot. I got bfp next day after i got it at 8dpo. What is the spotting like now? Did u not test today? If you have cheapie ic i would continue testing everyday. I got my bfp with frer & 25mlu sensitive ic at 9dpo so it might just show for you although i know everyone is different, what dpo are you now? X


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Mom2sam said:


> I dont know m-smurf but from personal experience got my bfp & thn continued to spot. I got bfp next day after i got it at 8dpo. What is the spotting like now? Did u not test today? If you have cheapie ic i would continue testing everyday. I got my bfp with frer & 25mlu sensitive ic at 9dpo so it might just show for you although i know everyone is different, what dpo are you now? X

Mom2sam I did test with an Ic this morn bfn, I guess still to soon. I don't know with the spotting just don't know what my body is doing, came back this morning only this afternoon some of it has looked bright red, now it's on it's way to stopping again, so confused. Iv just been sleep for few hours with havin bad night sleep I was exhausted lol I still feel tired though had about 2 n half hr sleep. My temp this morning had to be wrong iv taken it twice today and it's been well over 98 degree farenheight.


----------



## Diddy2013

Mom2sam said:


> Diddy 8dpo definitely early i always gt bfn at 8dpo & bfp on 9dpo but i think my hcg levels in non pregnancy are on the higher side so it may show later for you
> 
> M-smurf & diddy good luck hoping you get your bfp in coming days x
> 
> Kel your absolutely right i think i have had a very stressful year with dad being diagnosed with terminal cancer to passing away then my own mc & lost my job due to being in out of hospital with hyperemesis, also sis got diagnosed with multiple scelorosis, i think now i'm at point i'v dealt with all that emotionally so ready to have this second baby, i think because i was so sure i would get a bfp last cycle got a little surprised when af decided to come lol but i'm ok now & not going to get impatient spoke to my sisters & thy said the same thing just relax, wish i could just go out & be alone with dh but not possible yet. Just going to relax about the whole thing now & let nature do what it needs to do. But true easier said than done we'l see how i feel at end of cycle lol x

My miscarriage cycle was positive 8dpo. I only test early because of short lp. Bfn again today, af expected Friday. On my way to my progesterone draw.


----------



## Mom2sam

M-smurf the high temps are a good sign, hopefully you see something on tests soon x

Diddy sorry about bfn hopefully u see something tmrw too x

Cd6 for me af is on it's way out so the fun begins soon after feeling down about ttc earlier i'm now optimistic again first 2 weeks are always fun x


----------



## MolGold

BFN at 12DPO then spotting. Today spotting little heavier, AF on her way :(


----------



## kell

Mom2Sam, exactly that. When life is stressful i think our bodies kinda go into shut down. As soon as you relax a bit it starts to work again. Its a good thing i guess, means you wont be as stressed during your pregnancy. Have fun for the next fortnight hehe go jump dh x 

Molgold, sorry you're out :( Damn witch. 

Diddy sorry you got bfn, hope you see something soon

Waiting for M smurf to update this morning, where is she? 

As for me, I am 5 weeks today and having every niggle going! Constipated so bad its really uncomfortable. Shortness of breath, nausea, aversions to anything smelly especially tuna! Just the thought makes me gag. I can feel my pelvis aching already so pretty guaranteed to get spd again but looks like it will come earlier. My boobs are so heavy and sore even the shower hurts. Round ligament pain already. This is going to be a looong pregnancy lol the joys x


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

I'm here Kell gonna post some pics wen I'm home I'm late gettin dd nursery hehe bleeding is defo almost stopped now not makin it to the pad


----------



## kell

Ooh pics? Im liking the sound 
of this! hehe hurry up :) Exciting x


----------



## SumBum25

mummy_smurf2b said:


> kell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummy_smurf2b said:
> 
> 
> Yes I can't wait to be bump buddies we will only be 2-3week apart what's due estimated due date? I'm lookin forward to tellin oh it's goin to be special hopefully on my birthday on Friday . I'm thinkin wrap the test up with an item of baby clothing.
> 
> Exciting! Edd 3rd Feb going by last period. We wont be far apart at all :) Aw love that idea! Does your OH take a pack up to work? You could put it in with his sandwiches heheClick to expand...
> 
> Ctp says mines the 11th hehe no he doesn't because he's a postie so he doesn't work late he's usually
> Home by 1pmClick to expand...

My est due date is 7th :) can I join the bump buddy group lol.. Here's hoping AF doesn't come today. Would be the best birthday ever if I get BFP tomorrow x


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

kell said:


> Ooh pics? Im liking the sound
> of this! hehe hurry up :) Exciting x

Well last night I had the urge to go buy some frer lol althou I haven't used any yet I was arguing with myself weather to or wait til 2mo anyway did two tests couldn't decide then use one of same brand but in a casin 20miu and I swear to god there's a faint line so il post pics wen home.

Haha u found us then sumbun we had this thread goin for few month now course u can join


----------



## kell

Ooh defo post pics! I want to see lol 

Of course you can join Sumbun :) Welcome x


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Il be home in about 10min hehe


----------



## SumBum25

Thanks ladies :)
Was just out and had a wet feeling down below, I thought well here she is :( just got in, went to the bog and it was just clear watery stuff. So still no sign yet.

Any news mummy_smurf?


----------



## kell

Thats a good sign Sumbun, i had constant wet feeling. Have you tested? 

M smurf is making us wait lol


----------



## SumBum25

kell said:


> Thats a good sign Sumbun, i had constant wet feeling. Have you tested?
> 
> M smurf is making us wait lol

I tested at 9 or 10dpo with BFN. AF was due yesterday I'm now 13dpo, I'm testing tomorrow morning if nothing happens before.


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

SumBum25 said:


> Thanks ladies :)
> Was just out and had a wet feeling down below, I thought well here she is :( just got in, went to the bog and it was just clear watery stuff. So still no sign yet.
> 
> Any news mummy_smurf?

The more i look at the green test i defo see a faint line. iv been trying to tweak them so they show but its hard with them being faint, incoming pics.


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

https://i1270.photobucket.com/albums/jj615/crazy_nutter/IMG_1614_zpsc23bd995.jpg


----------



## SumBum25

Sumbum keeps refreshing :)


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

https://i1270.photobucket.com/albums/jj615/crazy_nutter/IMG_16171_zps625f1add.jpg


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

https://i1270.photobucket.com/albums/jj615/crazy_nutter/IMG_1617_zps1408e279.jpg


----------



## SumBum25

mummy_smurf2b said:


> https://i1270.photobucket.com/albums/jj615/crazy_nutter/IMG_1614_zpsc23bd995.jpg

Gonna have to wait till I'm home to have a look on the computer :)


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

the line is actually more clear on that pic than what it is on the first i showed you b4 :D lol now iv posted them kell has gone, typical.


----------



## kell

Noo Im here lol Im in town and the light is glinting on my bloody phone :( I'll find somewhere to stand and look properly x


----------



## kell

I think i see something but it hard to see on my phone. Are you doing frer today?


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

I just tried one but don't think I see anything on it :( I really don't know cause I'm certain there's a line on my green one lol what I don't get is why on frer a second line comes up straight away n then fades away it's the second one that done it now in diff boxes


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

https://i1270.photobucket.com/albums/jj615/crazy_nutter/IMG_1619_zps2be512b0.jpg

my frer it was with the same sample.


----------



## Diddy2013

10dpo-bfn-dr apt today, zero updates for her on ttc.

I am to the point where I've learned everything I could possibly know or do on my own to conceive. Ive felt out this entire cycle, I'm so incredibly drained. I remember losing weight was easier than this, eat right, watch portions, exercise=results. 20 months trying to conceive=Punch to the gut. 

I should have slept in today.


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Diddy2013 said:


> 10dpo-bfn-dr apt today, zero updates for her on ttc.
> 
> I am to the point where I've learned everything I could possibly know or do on my own to conceive. Ive felt out this entire cycle, I'm so incredibly drained. I remember losing weight was easier than this, eat right, watch portions, exercise=results. 20 months trying to conceive=Punch to the gut.
> 
> I should have slept in today.

Sorry for bfn :(


----------



## kell

Im pretty sure i can see a faint line on the frer


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

You know that's the odd thing I really don't see it to look at the test but wen I opened it in paint straight away I was like huh I see a line how can the camera see a line I don't?


----------



## SumBum25

mummy_smurf2b said:


> https://i1270.photobucket.com/albums/jj615/crazy_nutter/IMG_1619_zps2be512b0.jpg
> 
> 
> my frer it was with the same sample.

I'm sure I see it too


----------



## kell

What does it look like now its dried a bit msmurf? When i zoom in on my phone i see it and when i move the image the line moves with it so its defo not a mark on my screen!


----------



## MolGold

I am sorry for BFN Diddy:( Hope its a shy BFP for you and FX Mummy_Smurf2b!


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

kell said:


> What does it look like now its dried a bit msmurf? When i zoom in on my phone i see it and when i move the image the line moves with it so its defo not a mark on my screen!

I honestly don't know sometimes I look and think I see something then others I dnt see anything yet I'm sure I see a faint line on my green 20miu one


----------



## kell

The ic? I think i see a faint line on one of the poas ones but can't tell colour of test because pic is too dark. I wish i could post a pic to show you how faint my frer was at 13dpo, phone wont let me post it though. I could whatsapp it to you though. It was faint and it was af day


----------



## Mom2sam

Hey ladies, m-smurf i think i see a faint line on frer too, i would just keep testing & hopefully it gets darker x

Welcome sumbum x

Kel pregnancy is so not fun at times & i too would puke at even thought of tuna in beginning but lived on tuna sarnies towards end lol x

Molgold sorry about spotting hopefully better luck next cycle x

Diddy sorry i'v been there & completely understand but dont giv up because i know if i had after 5 long years of trying my ds wouldn't be here. It will happen! Big hugs x


----------



## Mom2sam

Kel are you using iphone? i couldn't figure out how to post pics but easy now that i know from my iphone x


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

kell said:


> The ic? I think i see a faint line on one of the poas ones but can't tell colour of test because pic is too dark. I wish i could post a pic to show you how faint my frer was at 13dpo, phone wont let me post it though. I could whatsapp it to you though. It was faint and it was af day

 Sure you can add me on what's app. Yep il keep testing and I was on about the green one but I defo see a faint line on that first test I'm actually considering tryin an opk later.


----------



## Mom2sam

Green one too dark cant really tell it's the frer i see a little something on. I remember being hairline thin wen i first thought i saw something & got darker 2 days later i might have a saved pic in my mobile i'l upload it in little bit x


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

I'm considering ringin docs for a blood test on Thursday then I should know for sure.


----------



## SumBum25

mummy_smurf2b said:


> I'm considering ringin docs for a blood test on Thursday then I should know for sure.

Sounds like a plan :)

Still no AF here :D I was just wondering.. When you do get a strong BFP when do you make an appointment with the docs and is it your usual GP you see? This is all New to me. 
I was told that a doctor won't see you till your 8week's?


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

SumBum25 said:


> mummy_smurf2b said:
> 
> 
> I'm considering ringin docs for a blood test on Thursday then I should know for sure.
> 
> Sounds like a plan :)
> 
> Still no AF here :D I was just wondering.. When you do get a strong BFP when do you make an appointment with the docs and is it your usual GP you see? This is all New to me.
> I was told that a doctor won't see you till your 8week's?Click to expand...

Yep they don't see u til 8week then u av ur first scan at 12week. Get testing. U wont see a gp u see a midwife.


----------



## kell

Mom2Sam, Im hoping i start liking tuna again soon lol its my fav usually. Not on an iphone, its just a Samsung galaxy ace. I go to choose pic and it does sod all, very annoying! x 

Msmurf if af doesn't show then yeah get bloods done. Maybe you are just slow build up of hcg, plenty have that issue at first. I'll pm you my number to whatsapp in a sec x

Sumbum, Thats right. Docs don't see you early nowadays and you will have to wait around a few weeks for first midwife contact. They tend to leave you to get on with it for the first few months really unless its a high risk pregnancy. If you are at all anxious though they will see you sooner x


----------



## Diddy2013

Just got out of my dr apt. Basically said goodbye and good luck with the fertility doctor.


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Ur goin fertility doctor now then?


----------



## Diddy2013

mummy_smurf2b said:


> Ur goin fertility doctor now then?

Yes they are supposed to call me today with the appointment. She have me a final round of clomid to do for the next cycle and my next apt will be mid July with a fertility dr.


----------



## Mom2sam

Sumbum i usually call my gp when i get few bfp on different tests & know for sure. They then confirm with thier hpt & book you in with midwife who sees you at around 8 weeks but if you have any problems like i suffer with severe morning sickness i usually get referred to midwives in hospital at around 6 weeks & get a scan at 8 weeks x


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Cool good luck with that then


----------



## Mom2sam

Diddy once with fertility docs they will do all neccesary tests right? I had to go through all this & it's what helped so at least you'll get answers & hopefully they can help. My doc referred me straight to gynoclogist who did all checks on me & dh & then put me clomid. Have you both been tested? Sorry if you already mentioned in previous posts x


----------



## sirouseman

Hey girls...told you I'd be back! Any new news!? I think it would take me forever to go look back into all the pages of posts to catch up. I'm again waiting on ovulating, and I think it should be happening on June 12th. But I'm really to the point that I have lost hope and given up almost completely. I mean, I'm turning 30 years old, and my charts show that I'm ovulating really nicely on my own, but I swear it's been almost a year with NTNP, and about 6 months of solid TTC and still nothing is happening for me :( I'm really down. So many cycles I thought for sure that I was pregnant, but then I wasn't. Through the next 2ww, I've sworn off to believe any symptom to be a possible pregnancy symptom anymore!! Because seriously every time I had a bloody nose, constipation, cravings, nausea, bloating, gas, blue road map veins or god knows what.... it's never resulted in anything!!! I have figured out I have about 12/13 LP more or less, and well if I get spotting at anytime during the 2ww or by 12 DPO, I always know I'm out, so my 2ww's are never really all that long and I always know my answer with a guarantee and never need to bother with HPT'S. I had a decline in temps show up this past cycle by 10 DPO and cramps starting at 7 DPO, so I knew it was a failure, even though the chart looked triphasic and was rising like a staircase I wanted to believe so badly that it was implantation cramps! I'm so pissed at my body for screwing with my heart and dealing with all these emotions. I feel it might never happen for me honestly because of a few reasons: Very high daily stress taking care of 3 yr old and his tantrums, caffeine addiction to coffee, underweight. The cycle I'd had conceived, I had given up coffee completely, but I just can't seem to be able to do it this time around and I sometimes wonder if that's the reason it's not happening. I literally only drink a short-sized latte/expresso from Starbuck's or equivalent each day. You wouldn't think that's much, but I'm a small girl! All I can do is keep praying my special prayers and take my supplements. I'll be using preseed again and maca... any other suggestions?? Has anyone taken Fertilaid or Ovaboost or Fertile CM?? I'm desperate... I'll try anything. I'll even sneak sperm boosting pills into SO's power smoothies in the AM if I have to!


----------



## Mom2sam

SM i was feeling something similar when af came posted few posts back. I too beleived this last cycle had to be it only for af to arrive. Doing everything we can but hasn't happened yet onto fifth cycle fourth actively trying & were already feeling deflated but Kel was right i think stress didn't help but sometimes cant help it mine were unavoidable stresses my dad passing away frm cancer & sis getting ill & my own mc. Amongst family stresses. But i'm going to just relax & try not to stress over ttc too, will keep trying & if it's meant to happen i'm sure it will i'l keep praying too. 
I think your already doing everything you can & sorry haven't tried the fertlilaid etc just using preseed myself. 
Fx crossed it happens soon for us i think i too am going to stop symptom spotting. my Lp same as yours including spotting also if i dont get bfp by 9dpo always kind of know i'm out. somehow with a new cycle comes new excitement & hope again. Big hugs hang in there x


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Sorry your feelin so down sm I don't know what to suggest, just try to relax I know you will achieve it one day and il be here waiting same with you mom2sam il be here waiting.


----------



## Diddy2013

Mom2sam said:


> Diddy once with fertility docs they will do all neccesary tests right? I had to go through all this & it's what helped so at least you'll get answers & hopefully they can help. My doc referred me straight to gynoclogist who did all checks on me & dh & then put me clomid. Have you both been tested? Sorry if you already mentioned in previous posts x

I've had round a of bloodwork, and 8 rounds of clomid...soon to be mine with a 4 month break in between cycle 5 and 6. My husband has had semen analysis (all normal). They can't find any hormonal issues. My progesterone is low when I do ovulate butt I don't ovulate without medication. I got pregnant (ended in mc) so they assume my tubes aren't blocked so they'll probably check for sure.

I'm really hoping for strong ovulation meds. That seems to be the biggest issue


----------



## mzhwd

Diddy2013 said:


> 10dpo-bfn-dr apt today, zero updates for her on ttc.
> 
> I am to the point where I've learned everything I could possibly know or do on my own to conceive. Ive felt out this entire cycle, I'm so incredibly drained. I remember losing weight was easier than this, eat right, watch portions, exercise=results. 20 months trying to conceive=Punch to the gut.
> 
> I should have slept in today.

I know that feeling. :hugs:


----------



## mzhwd

I hope you feel better SM.


Well I my Dr appointment on yesterday went ok. She was pretty sure that I was ovulating and didn't want to see more of my charts. She gave me a prescription for Doxycycline and told me that if I'm not preggers this cycle that next cycle she would do a HSG test and a semen analysis. If the results come back normal to give it 2 more cycles and if nothing then off to a fertility specialist. I decided to check with my insurance company about my medical coverage and of course they don't cover fertility treatment or meds. A complete bummer. I'm really praying that we conceive in the next few cycles cause if not, I'm not sure what our next move will be. I'm sure DH will want to wait before seeing a specialist. 

On the flip side my MD did mention that a lot of women fall pregrenant after the HSG test is done for some reason blowing out the tubes help. Lol So that's sorta what I'm hoping for if not this cycle.

I guess I'll be doing the SMEP for the remainder of or TTC journey.


----------



## SumBum25

Best of luck to everyone xxx

tested :bfn:


----------



## SumBum25

Think there's a line? 

https://i1101.photobucket.com/albums/g431/s1tm/Mobile%20Uploads/IMG_20140604_053819.jpg


----------



## Mom2sam

Diddy2013 said:


> Mom2sam said:
> 
> 
> Diddy once with fertility docs they will do all neccesary tests right? I had to go through all this & it's what helped so at least you'll get answers & hopefully they can help. My doc referred me straight to gynoclogist who did all checks on me & dh & then put me clomid. Have you both been tested? Sorry if you already mentioned in previous posts x
> 
> I've had round a of bloodwork, and 8 rounds of clomid...soon to be mine with a 4 month break in between cycle 5 and 6. My husband has had semen analysis (all normal). They can't find any hormonal issues. My progesterone is low when I do ovulate butt I don't ovulate without medication. I got pregnant (ended in mc) so they assume my tubes aren't blocked so they'll probably check for sure.
> 
> I'm really hoping for strong ovulation meds. That seems to be the biggest issueClick to expand...

You're in exactly same situation i was in ttc ds, no other problems apart from low ovulation. Like i mentioned before i was on clomid for 11 months before i conceived & this was 5 yrs from wen i first ttc but first 2 yrs we didnt see docs were just ntnp. Anyway i just know it will happen for you but just want to list some of the things i tried that cycle, epo, carrot juice, also cough syrup i think it was (guanifesin) maybe spelling is wrong the cough syrup that breaks down mucus cough to create more fertile cm due to clomid making it thick & preseed. I dont know what helped but something did it. Hang in there i beleive when timing is right it will happen so dont lose hope. I know it was hard for me & i did start losing hope but that cycle i prayed & told God i am now losing hope & turning to you in despair this will not happen until you wil it & i turn to you to help & grant me this blessing. I really beleive that helped x


----------



## Diddy2013

I'm glad we started saving money because what we have now will be gone shortly after that first appt.


----------



## Mom2sam

Mzwid i too have heard alot of women falling pregnant after hcg hopefully it does the trick x

Sumbum i see it on invert how many dpo are you now? Fx x

Thanks m-smurf think i just get impatient lol my spirits are up again so feeling relaxed this cycle. Planned a nice weekend at beach to help. my birthday on 20th hopefully i get a nice bfp birthday present x


----------



## SumBum25

I'm 14DPO, AF was due on the 2nd. I'm not very convinced with that line lol


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Mom2sam said:


> Mzwid i too have heard alot of women falling pregnant after hcg hopefully it does the trick x
> 
> Sumbum i see it on invert how many dpo are you now? Fx x
> 
> Thanks m-smurf think i just get impatient lol my spirits are up again so feeling relaxed this cycle. Planned a nice weekend at beach to help. my birthday on 20th hopefully i get a nice bfp birthday present x

I dunno why but I have a feelin I'm gonna be tryin again in 10days time lol il see what happens tomorrow then il know for sure.


----------



## Mom2sam

Sumbum have u tried a frer? 
M-smurf are you having blood test tmrw? X


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Mom2sam not sure will they do it so soon?


----------



## Mom2sam

I dunno m-smurf i never had a blood test to confirm pregnancy. Usually i tel them got a bfp on home hpt & then they do a urine one to confirm. so not sure has the spotting stopped now? 

Cd7 today so going to just dtd eod until fertile week & then step it up to everyday for 3/4 days. got whole tube of preseed so going to use it. Fx crossed June is my month


----------



## Mom2sam

M-smurf have you tested today hun? X


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

I guess I could tell them we about to move house so need to know not like I'd be lying we movin next weekend think it is. Yep it's finally stopped and yet I still have lower backache that's the main thing that has me confused as normally all pms symptoms usually stop once witch arrives, but never had backache as pms.I'm gonna test with a diff cheapie in the morn and see what that says the ones that came in the post seem to be a bad batch from what I can figure. 2 of them showed lines but I don't believe they are actual lines. It's got colour but looks more of an indent line or something and the dye didn't clear up so u still see the pink dye dried on top lol after that I actually watched what was happening and it seems some of the dye wasn't coming out til say 5mins after the rest of it if that makes sence? Can honestly say I never experienced that before. Still got the pic on my phone so il show u what I mean (see attachment)
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0153.jpg
File size: 12.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## SumBum25

Just had some brown when u wiped :( take it it too late for IB. 
There's always next cycle ;) xx


----------



## Mom2sam

M-smurf i see what you mean about dye run but i still see a second line! do you see it in real? when was last frer you took, i dont know about how your spotting is but once mine starts it doesn't stop it turns to full flow, i'm excited for you by what your saying the spotting stopping, the lower back ache, and then this test i think it may be good news.. Fx crossed for u! Cant wait for your next test deffo post a pic i'm so excited x

Sumbum fx crossed for next cycle x

So i just got bk from tesco & bought some vit b6 & more folic acid got back & dh said 'right lets get down to some babymaking!' Lol love his enthusiasm bless him every cycle he lifts my spirits back up & now that i think back wen ttc #1 after all those yrs i would cry at everytime af came & lose hope but he was always so optimistic & kept telling me just watch it will happen! He would bring me bk up & make me kp going & he was right. Love him truly is easier when u got partners that are so supportive x


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Yep saw the line in real just didn't believe it's a true bfp with the dye run. I did a frer thus morn I was still sure I couldn't see anything. Testin again in the morning. I just figured out my lp is actually 12days (good to know hehe.


----------



## Mom2sam

Do you have pic of the frer? I see the second line on this test all the way, i inverted it too & deffo thr thick too! I know alot if women have been complaining about frers lately, i hear good things about superdrug tests but never tried them. Eeek i'm so excited for you after seeing this test i'm really thinking it looks like a bfp x


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Didn't take one wen I did it still have the test though


----------



## Mom2sam

Inverted
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 17.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Mom2sam

Just slightly played with pic no denying that second line!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 14.8 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Mom2sam

I totally see it even in your origional pic. I really hope this is it for you so excited! X


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

I gonna test in the morning n see what that's like. I found some other one step tests in back of my drawer wen pack in things earlier so I can try with one of those too. No frers left sadly.


----------



## Mom2sam

One step ones have been ok so far for me. No evaps at all, i cant wait for your test tmrw. Right i better go wake dh up he fallen aslp waiting for me i thought i'd mke a cuppa & quickly check b&b saw your test & got excited & forgot about dh haha goodnight hun fx crossed tmrws test confirms what i already think after seeing this test, a bfp for you x


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Night sleep well sweet dreams x


----------



## SumBum25

Good luck ms, I see the line too. 
Af is here :(


----------



## kell

sorry the witch got you sumbum :( hope you get your bfp soon x 

Mom2Sam, High five for your fella! Love that he's being so supportive and patient, men like that are rare creatures x

M smurf told you! Lol hurry up and test today :) x


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

I did and I don't see anything sure they just faulty
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0154.jpg
File size: 18.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## kell

i think i see something on the bottom one. Mom2Sam needs to tweek them lol


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Yes but like the others it's not dried up properly


----------



## kell

Eurgh i feel for you i really do, how frustrating :(


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

I will dip my last asda test wen I get home then I should know for sure. I feel so mad for bein sold a bad batch of tests


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

The asda test. I don't see anything on it.
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0157.jpg
File size: 15.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Mom2sam

Good morning ladies. Hope everyone is well x

M-smurf i deffo see line on second ic & think i see something on first too i'l try tweak them but i'm crap at it lol x


----------



## Mom2sam

Second one i deffo see a second line
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 16.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Mom2sam

I tried to tweak asda test too & i think i see a second line on there too, i'm sure u mentioned before that with DD you got bfp wen af was due so maybe your hcg starting levels are on low side & it will get darker later? x


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

I don't know and that 2nd one dried weird I'd have to take pic to show u lol


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Can't get it to picture very well but it's dried with almost no colour to the actual line with 2 white lines either side makin it look like an indent line
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0164.jpg
File size: 22.5 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Diddy2013

On pause till July, I probably won't be around till then. DH wants me to not focus on ttc so much, no temping, no opks, no testing. He thinks it'll be less stressful. I promised him I would because he wanted us to consider putting off the specialist apt "for a while past July"

August is going to be hard. I can't in my heart wait past then. I'll be another year older and I was supposed to have my baby. 

I can't wait that long knowing that my body isn't not doing anything to help the cause. 

Good luck to everyone and I hope your still here mid july.


----------



## Mom2sam

Diddy i think he's right maybe taking the stress off it all is what will do it. ofcourse we'l still be here. How old are you if u dont mind me asking, i'm 35 & fell pregnant first cycle last year. Wen i was 23 is when we first started ttc & took 5 yrs, also my sisters were over 34 wen they conceived thier third & fourth children. Many of my freinds are still having children over age of 36. So now i dont pay much attention to the age & fertilty thing although personally will be my last as i dont think i want anymore at my age after this one i will be 36 this month! I feel 20 tho & dont look my age either so makes me feel a little better about it x

M-smurf that is confusing. I still see something & hope u get a blazing bfp soon, af hasn't arrive uet for u so that's a good sign too x


----------



## kell

I see a line on 2nd ic. Don't know anything about indents so can't comment on that. It is srange you haven't come on yet and no clear bfp. I would defo go to the doc and ask for bloods.


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

If my Hcg is low blood test may not show it yet il give it few more days n see what happens.


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Lol I think the idea of waitin just went out the window it's doin my head in haha I still have the one noticeable blue vein that goes right to my nipple and just had some pain in both my bbs I need to find out one way or other I never noticed this vein before and just asked oh neither has he. I will ring docs in morn.


----------



## Diddy2013

26 and people keep telling me I have time. But I have a family friend and a family me member who were not able to have kids and they say the opposite. Try to get your answers now so you don't regret it later. 

Specialist apt is July 15th, they could have done it next week but we are taking the small break.


----------



## Mom2sam

Wow your so young i had my first at 28, but i think it's true if you can better to get answers sooner than later. In Uk have to wait a year before even talking to doc about it & can take couple of years from initial doc appointment to referral, all tests etc & then to actually getting started on some kind of treatment. 

M-smurf is af usually on time? It's gotta just be a shy bfp waiting to get more obvious hopefully x


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Mom2sam said:


> Wow your so young i had my first at 28, but i think it's true if you can better to get answers sooner than later. In Uk have to wait a year before even talking to doc about it & can take couple of years from initial doc appointment to referral, all tests etc & then to actually getting started on some kind of treatment.
> 
> M-smurf is af usually on time? It's gotta just be a shy bfp waiting to get more obvious hopefully x

Yep usually on time. Today has just been a weird day , keep gettin pains in my bbs now and again fx doc will do a blood test tomorrow but then il have the prob of waiting til Monday for result. I'm gonna test again in morn but leave test dipped longer to make sure all the dye gets out straight away.


----------



## kell

Aaalll by myseeelf, don't wanna be aaall by my myseeeelf aaanymore.... :haha:

Come on M smurf, waiting impatiently for an update x


----------



## Mom2sam

lol Kel i just logged on too to check for updates, m-smurf where are you?


----------



## kell

Haha i have been checking all day, i feel so looonely im so looonely :haha: I'll whatsapp her, getting worried now. She is usually the first to post everyday x


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Hey all sorry I not been on it's my bday today so at oh's going out for dinner in a bit hehe I did test this morn think it was negative but wasn't sure as did see something but may have been indent didn't get to docs lol so it will be Monday now just ordered more opks in case and signed and posted a consent form for the clear blue survey. I'm quite lookin forward to it they even provide u with free preg tests if u think u may be preg the only down side to it I found they want u to refrigerate ur fmu so they can get them and freeze them for their studies but they provide all the opks etc and u keep a diary going to make ttc fun I think


----------



## Mom2sam

Happy birthday hun have lots of fun. Sounds good about the clear blue survey. might look into it too. 

I decided to this cycle just dtd eod for next 2 weeks as smep hasn't worked till now. That way no obsessing also will still use the preseed & start opk from cd10.


----------



## kell

Happy birthday lovely! You kept that one quiet. 

Mom2Sam, Thats a good head. Don't stress over it, just enjoy it :) I expect to see you in first tri uhh cycle x


----------



## kell

idea not head lol


----------



## mzhwd

SumBum25 said:


> Just had some brown when u wiped :( take it it too late for IB.
> There's always next cycle ;) xx

:hugs:


----------



## mzhwd

Mom2sam said:


> M-smurf i see what you mean about dye run but i still see a second line! do you see it in real? when was last frer you took, i dont know about how your spotting is but once mine starts it doesn't stop it turns to full flow, i'm excited for you by what your saying the spotting stopping, the lower back ache, and then this test i think it may be good news.. Fx crossed for u! Cant wait for your next test deffo post a pic i'm so excited x
> 
> Sumbum fx crossed for next cycle x
> 
> So i just got bk from tesco & bought some vit b6 & more folic acid got back & dh said 'right lets get down to some babymaking!' Lol love his enthusiasm bless him every cycle he lifts my spirits back up & now that i think back wen ttc #1 after all those yrs i would cry at everytime af came & lose hope but he was always so optimistic & kept telling me just watch it will happen! He would bring me bk up & make me kp going & he was right. Love him truly is easier when u got partners that are so supportive x


I wished that my DH was more enthusiastic as that, but he isn't. :nope:


----------



## mzhwd

Diddy :hugs:. You and I are the same age. I'm in Texas. DH and I are still young (I feel lol) with no known illnesses. So I'm hoping that all is really well. Maybe a break won't be so bad my DH wanted me to take a break a while back too, but I just couldn't cause I felt like I would be waiting time. And we had only been trying for like 3 months but be for we were NTNP, which is what made me wonder. I hope you get your BFP soon. For some reason I always feel like the sooner I know the better I'll feel, but that doesn't seem to really be the case.

Mummy I hope you get your BFP in the next few days fx for you.

I'm still waiting to OD, by the look of my CM and chart I'm expecting to ovulate Sunday. I've gotten pretty good at reading my chart and predicting my ovulation date, but still no BFP. Hopefully soon though.


----------



## mzhwd

Oh yeah Kell hopefully 1 of us join you soon.


----------



## sirouseman

Hey girls... so, june 12 is supposed to be my O-day. I haven't been taking much maca this cycle only because it seems to make my normally 30-34 day cycles be 28-30 and based off when SO comes back home from travels I need the O from this cycle to lag a bit and not come so early. I will be using just preseed and taking my prenatals. I will not be symptom spotting anymore either! Stupid cervix of mine is erratic and the position and way it was in my first pregnancy was honestly no extreme or noticeable difference from what it normally is as non-pregnant! I only will be checking for ewcm and "SHOW" and temping. I may stop temping at 9 dpo to ease stress. I feel like it might happen this cycle only because I cringe at the thought of having a pisces, and feel they are the worst astrological sign in existence lil no offense seriously... so because of that... I will probably end up of course with a pisces! At least we are out of the year of the horse for the proposed due date if I get a bfp this next coming cycle.


----------



## Mom2sam

Lol Kel thanks hopefully all of us join you soon x

Mzwid i think because took me 6 yrs to even decide on another one he just happy i'm finally ready for it. It's the severe hyperemesis i suffered with DS that put me off & thn we conceived first cycle wen started ttc but ended in mc i did get it again but got early meds so that's wat i'l do again. Ds said yesterday 'daddy guess whose the only kid who doesn't have a brother or sister' broke my heart x


----------



## Diddy2013

mzhwd said:


> Diddy :hugs:. You and I are the same age. I'm in Texas. DH and I are still young (I feel lol) with no known illnesses. So I'm hoping that all is really well. Maybe a break won't be so bad my DH wanted me to take a break a while back too, but I just couldn't cause I felt like I would be waiting time. And we had only been trying for like 3 months but be for we were NTNP, which is what made me wonder. I hope you get your BFP soon. For some reason I always feel like the sooner I know the better I'll feel, but that doesn't seem to really be the case.
> 
> Mummy I hope you get your BFP in the next few days fx for you.
> 
> I'm still waiting to OD, by the look of my CM and chart I'm expecting to ovulate Sunday. I've gotten pretty good at reading my chart and predicting my ovulation date, but still no BFP. Hopefully soon though.

I'm not going to put so much into this cycle...effort temping etc. I'll take the clomid and see the fertility dr July 15th. The OB basically said there wasn't anything else she could do and I should have been pregnant by now.....then talked about how excited she was one of her clomid girls got pregnant with twins on the sixth round....took all my energy not to say "how's that help me?" Lol


----------



## mzhwd

@ SM lol. (I don't think I know a lot of Pisces) Karma does seem to work that way

@ Mom2sam OMG that would've broke my heart too. 


@ Diddy I would've been thinking the exact same thing as well.


We'll I'm officially in the TWW today 1dpo. I ovulated 1 day earlier than I was expecting. Our BD schedule was a little off and I think his little swimmers from OD BD will only make it to give us a real chance. But I guess it only takes 1 time. I was trying to follow the SMEP and go Day before, day of and day after, but that didn't work. 

Wish me luck girls.


----------



## Mom2sam

Mzwid good luck hun for this cycle. 

Diddy she might have been trying to reassure you about the clomid but i know it's frustrating x

Kel lol auto correct x

Sm my sis & mum are Pisces & although wonderfull people can be a little self absorbed & emotional lol maybe just thier personalities & nothing to do with star sign but yeah lol x

Ladies I'm on cd 11 today & af finished on cd 6 so today just abit ago i had a tiny smear of dark blood on underwear never had this before at this point of cycle. Haven't started doing opks yet totally forgot thinking could it be ovulation bleed? I dunno abit early last cycle got positive opk on cd 15, any ideas? Just been to toilet though so might hv to hold & try an opk later tonight x


----------



## Mom2sam

Where is everyone? So quiet on here. 
M-smurf any updates? 

I'm getting cramps today like pre af cramps weird at this point in cycle, anyway after reading up on mid cycle spotting decided to wait & see of it happens again next cycle will prob mention to doc. did opk still negative yet not feeling too well today got headache with bad cramping (i dont usually get bad cramping even before af) just not feeling too good although spotting has kind of gone will keep an eye on it rest of today


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

No no updates tested again this morn n bfn just think I'm havin a weird cycle so classin that spotting as start of next cycle makin me cd 9 today, what cd are u now? Oh said he's aiming for 30th to move in house so fx.


----------



## Mom2sam

Oh but you didn't get full af? It's so weird what our bodies do. I'm on cd12 today & like i mentioned felt so off today, after i posted my last post started feeling dizzy & nauseaus & then vomited plus had bad cramps for a few hrs, a little better now but still feel like crap. Ovia app is telling me my fertile window has started today & to dtd but dtd last night so not feeling upto it today. Maybe see how i feel tmrw. 
Prob get a positive opk in 2/3 days

So exciting u'l be busy then with moving etc at least your still in for June wen do u usually ovulate? X


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Mom2sam said:


> Oh but you didn't get full af? It's so weird what our bodies do. I'm on cd12 today & like i mentioned felt so off today, after i posted my last post started feeling dizzy & nauseaus & then vomited plus had bad cramps for a few hrs, a little better now but still feel like crap. Ovia app is telling me my fertile window has started today & to dtd but dtd last night so not feeling upto it today. Maybe see how i feel tmrw.
> Prob get a positive opk in 2/3 days
> 
> So exciting u'l be busy then with moving etc at least your still in for June wen do u usually ovulate? X

Around cd 16 so won't be starting opks til Friday. So yea just time to sneak some weekend bd in Saturday Sunday then back home ready to move the following weekend so yes thankfully it'll be a busy two week wait hehe. Iv not taken any my tabs this cycle cause I didn't no but I'm so excited I can soon be a full time ttcer hehe :happydance:

Hope ur better soon n we both have more luck this cycle.


----------



## mzhwd

Hey everyone. 

Mom2Sam I'm not really sure what that would be. I would say it could be ovulation blood but you haven't ovulated. Our bodies are so mysterious. 

M mmysmuf did AF ever come. I think it's son like 3 tablespoons or something is supposed to be the minimum.


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

mzhwd said:


> Hey everyone.
> 
> Mom2Sam I'm not really sure what that would be. I would say it could be ovulation blood but you haven't ovulated. Our bodies are so mysterious.
> 
> M mmysmuf did AF ever come. I think it's son like 3 tablespoons or something is supposed to be the minimum.

It was hard to say cause it kept stopping n starting


----------



## Mom2sam

3 tablespoons?! Is that it lol shows how much i know sure feels like a lot more & thanks i dunno wat it is & today got a tiny bit again but mixed with ewcm this time. Feeling a little better so might get a little bd session in, I'm going to keep an eye on it & mention to doc if get it again next cycle as reading up on it could be anything from nothing to worry about to hormonal imbalance to fibroids or cyst bursting. Hopefully nothing to worry about but google sure makes u worry lol


----------



## Mom2sam

M-smurf did you hear back from the clear blue survey? Think i left it too late it's not on there no more. Had so much going on forgot to check it out x


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Mom2sam said:


> M-smurf did you hear back from the clear blue survey? Think i left it too late it's not on there no more. Had so much going on forgot to check it out x

Yes I did. Waitin to hear back from them again.


----------



## Mom2sam

Cd 14 today opk was pretty light yesterday so waiting to see what todays will be like, how is everyone else. I'm feeling pretty good babysat my 14 month old nephew yesterday & he made me work up a sweat was getting into everywhere took 3 of us to entertain him but made me realise why were doing this. Ds was really good with him keeping him entertained & helping me out, i now think maybe the bigger gap that i was worried about May not be a bad thing x


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

CD 11 here should ov Monday so start in opks Friday so invited oh to stay over this weekend and look after dd while we moving n get some bd in hehe did my last set of questions for clearblue yesterday they send my first pack out on 19th should be fun.


----------



## MolGold

Hey ladies, I am back after another round of excruciatingly painful AF that was very weird! I actually took HPTs after it ended - BFNs of course. As of now I am off BDing and deciding on getting a tubal scan or another round of clomid next cycle.


----------



## mzhwd

MonGold GL with the scan. 

How are the rest of you ladies doing? I know this TWW just got started, but I must say I'm ready for it to be over. And for some reason my FF cover line is really high and it shows my OD to be the day that it usually is. But I'm almost sure it was the day before. So now I'm doubting myself. I swear this TTC has been the hardest thing I've ever done in my life. Ugh


----------



## mzhwd

Mom2sam said:


> Cd 14 today opk was pretty light yesterday so waiting to see what todays will be like, how is everyone else. I'm feeling pretty good babysat my 14 month old nephew yesterday & he made me work up a sweat was getting into everywhere took 3 of us to entertain him but made me realise why were doing this. Ds was really good with him keeping him entertained & helping me out, i now think maybe the bigger gap that i was worried about May not be a bad thing x


Yeah I wouldn't worry about it my nephews have almost a 7 year gap and they work really well together. The oldest loves being a big brother and the youngest feels like he's apart of the big boy group lol.


----------



## Diddy2013

Stopping in. Checking in. I've put in a good faith effort not being so caught up in ttc. My husband was getting annoyed with me bumming out. I decided to fake it till I make it....and now that I'm putting a sunshine face on....he is bumming out.... Lol

Almost done with clomid, not sure what if any effort I'll put into anything else. It has been nice not wailing up to temp, and sleeping in (even if only till 6am) on weekends.

Where is everyone with their cycles?


----------



## Mom2sam

Hey ladies nice to hear from everyone x

Think most of us will be in 2ww again soon if not already i'm feeling quite relaxed about it all but will see how i am in 2ww. So far bn dtd eod cd 15 today last 2 cycles got positive opk on cd 15 so far it's been negative just waiting till smu to test. 

Diddy it is hard but i assure u from experience as stressfull as it is wen you finally get wat you want u'l appreciate it so much more fx crossed it happens very soon for you & everyone else. I hv been through it & my sincere prayers are with you all x

Molgold gl with scan hun x

M-smurf sounds like fun i tead they givr u a nice little goody bag with free opk & hpt x

That's nice to hear mzwid about 7 uear sge gap i do find myself wondering at times if it's too big 2ww is deffo not easy x

Went to watch maleficent last night with Dh & ds & we all loved it i definitely recommend it Angelina has done brilliantly like always. Thought dh wouldn't enjoy it he always falls aslp & starts snoring in cinema so embearassing lol as he snores so loud but first movie he stayed awake through x


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Mom2sam said:


> Hey ladies nice to hear from everyone x
> 
> Think most of us will be in 2ww again soon if not already i'm feeling quite relaxed about it all but will see how i am in 2ww. So far bn dtd eod cd 15 today last 2 cycles got positive opk on cd 15 so far it's been negative just waiting till smu to test.
> 
> Diddy it is hard but i assure u from experience as stressfull as it is wen you finally get wat you want u'l appreciate it so much more fx crossed it happens very soon for you & everyone else. I hv been through it & my sincere prayers are with you all x
> 
> Molgold gl with scan hun x
> 
> M-smurf sounds like fun i tead they givr u a nice little goody bag with free opk & hpt x
> 
> That's nice to hear mzwid about 7 uear sge gap i do find myself wondering at times if it's too big 2ww is deffo not easy x
> 
> Went to watch maleficent last night with Dh & ds & we all loved it i definitely recommend it Angelina has done brilliantly like always. Thought dh wouldn't enjoy it he always falls aslp & starts snoring in cinema so embearassing lol as he snores so loud but first movie he stayed awake through x

I'm waiting to watch that havin to wait cause of movin this weekend. 

Not sure about good bag they give u 3month supply of opks I think while they do their study then they said if I don't conceive in that 3month they give me another 3month free and they send hpts if u suspect ur preg.


----------



## Mom2sam

Cd15 got my positive opk today same as last cycle & super stretchy ewcm so been dtd eod but will go for everyday for next 3 days & hopefully get it this cycle my birthday will be couple days before i test so hopefully i get good news x


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Mom2sam said:


> Cd15 got my positive opk today same as last cycle & super stretchy ewcm so been dtd eod but will go for everyday for next 3 days & hopefully get it this cycle my birthday will be couple days before i test so hopefully i get good news x

Fx for this month for you :baby:


----------



## Mom2sam

Thanks m-smurf i isually only ever get a positive opk for 1 day then will go negative & lighter next day but yesterdays was a strong positive & todays is even darker so not going to count myself as 1dpo til Sunday will see if lighter tmrw cramping today though hopefully ovulate later today or early tmrw x


----------



## MolGold

Thanks ladies for the support, I still haven't found the time to go for the scan since I am moving house and work just sucks.

Mom2sam FX this is your month... and :dust: for the rest of you ladies too! Diddy, I know how you feel. I just pretend to dust off and move on when AF shows but, inside, I am all broken every freakin time. :| But then there comes O time and I am nervous and symptom-spotting again :) Hope this wait ends soon for us all.


----------



## Mom2sam

Molgold thanks & deffo the case with me too feel a little bit down when af arrives but soon am all excited again when ov nearing lol x

How is everyone? X


----------



## mzhwd

Hey guys

Well today at 6dpo I feel crampy (that has been since 3dpo), I've also been feeling a little weird for the past 4 days (like a heart racing nervous feeling odd) and my temp dropped below my FF cover line very 1st time I've noticed that. The reason I don't think it means anything is cause FF has my CL really high this month. In previous months my FF has been dead on, but I think this one is off.


----------



## Mom2sam

Mzwid fx crossed for you i don't know about temps but hopefully cramps at 6dpo are implantation cramps x


----------



## mzhwd

Thanks Mom2Sam. I'm hoping that as well. My cover line must be correct because I only usually cramp when I'm close to my CL. Oh well I guess time will tell. I felt so bad this morning due to the cramps that I wanted to get a heat pad, but I opted out and went back to sleep for a few hours. Luckily they went away as the day went by. I can't wait to see what my temp is tomorrow.


----------



## Mom2sam

Morning ladies 1dpo today back in the 2ww. Where is everyone else in thier cycle? Has anyone tried accupuncture? Never had it but thinking about it reading up how it can also boost fertilty but i origionally was reading up as fb freinds mentioned how starting it whilst ttc can help reduce symptoms of hyperemesis once u fall pregnant.


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Mom2sam said:


> Morning ladies 1dpo today back in the 2ww. Where is everyone else in thier cycle? Has anyone tried accupuncture? Never had it but thinking about it reading up how it can also boost fertilty but i origionally was reading up as fb freinds mentioned how starting it whilst ttc can help reduce symptoms of hyperemesis once u fall pregnant.

Cd15 today and I'm not sure if I already o or not, I had cramps for about an hour yesterday and wasn't sure if it was a sign of ov or just cause of moving house? Just taken some opks with 3mu and I'm unsure if it's on it's way to negative or on its way to positive, what do u all think (have attached pic of 3 diff opks all with same 3mu) with a 2hour hold, I will test again later hopefully but last 2 cycles I o'd cd 16 and yet I dnt think opks are dark enough for that today's temp was totally out because I'm full of cold and soar throat so thermometer just kept giving stupid readings with havin to open my mouth to breath. I'm stayin at oh house tonight but I think he's gonna be too tired n has to get up around 6am for work :( we bd last night and night before though.
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0178.jpg
File size: 25.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Diddy2013

I've thought about acupuncture. From what I have read it increases IVF. I am not to that point, but if I continue down the road I'm on...I might end up being there. I've done no temping, which is basically the number one thing I got rid of. I basically don't want to do any of it this cycle, but my husband seems to think that I do the OPKs. He was the one who wanted me to stop doing the tracking and such because it was "stressful". I guess I don't know how to go half way, I am either at zero or full throttle lol.

30 Days until I go to the fertility doctor.


----------



## mzhwd

Morning

I've read a few things online about acupuncture during pregnancy, but I haven't heard of anything for ttc. If it does help with hyperemesis, that would be awesome.

Mummy it looks to me like the 1st 1 is the darkest and the color is fading as they proceed. I hope that you feel better. Who knows maybe this cold will work in your favor and your BFP will be on its way in a few days.

Diddy it's either all or nothing lol. Hopefully you don't have to go that far. I'm glad that your appointment is around the corner. I'm sure the time will pass in no time. I hope that you'll get an amazing doctor. 

So I think that I'm going to stop tempting soon. This is making me crazy. My FF updated my Coverline this morning to basically what I thought it was. I feel a lot better today than yesterday, which I am glad about. My temp did drop below my CL still, which I've never seen happen. I don't have any FRER's in the house, so I'll have to go buy some. I do have some IC's, but I read some bad reviews about them after my purchase of course. I bought some early pregnancy test.com HPT's. I guess I'll be testing later on this week.


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

mzhwd said:


> Morning
> 
> I've read a few things online about acupuncture during pregnancy, but I haven't heard of anything for ttc. If it does help with hyperemesis, that would be awesome.
> 
> Mummy it looks to me like the 1st 1 is the darkest and the color is fading as they proceed. I hope that you feel better. Who knows maybe this cold will work in your favor and your BFP will be on its way in a few days.
> 
> Diddy it's either all or nothing lol. Hopefully you don't have to go that far. I'm glad that your appointment is around the corner. I'm sure the time will pass in no time. I hope that you'll get an amazing doctor.
> 
> So I think that I'm going to stop tempting soon. This is making me crazy. My FF updated my Coverline this morning to basically what I thought it was. I feel a lot better today than yesterday, which I am glad about. My temp did drop below my CL still, which I've never seen happen. I don't have any FRER's in the house, so I'll have to go buy some. I do have some IC's, but I read some bad reviews about them after my purchase of course. I bought some early pregnancy test.com HPT's. I guess I'll be testing later on this week.

Yea I found it odd they are all diff because they was all dipped in the same sample. Oh mentioned puttin daughter to bed early tonight so fx we will get to bd once more.

Fx wen u test keep us updated. I'm seriously going off onestep tests I dnt seem to be havin much luck with their ov tests either :growlmad:


----------



## Mom2sam

M-smurf your top one looks like it could be positive soon mine was like that with smu & tirned positive in the evening & next day. 

Diddy hopefully u'l conceive & not have to go down ivf route from what i was reading said it helped women conceive before going down ivf route was a quick read though will look into more if i dont conceive in next few cycles x

Mzwid i only have ic in house too if i see anything on them then i usually go get a frer & digi but hate the ic lol good luck for when you test. I still gotta wait a week & half to test x


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Mom2sam said:


> M-smurf your top one looks like it could be positive soon mine was like that with smu & tirned positive in the evening & next day.
> 
> Diddy hopefully u'l conceive & not have to go down ivf route from what i was reading said it helped women conceive before going down ivf route was a quick read though will look into more if i dont conceive in next few cycles x
> 
> Mzwid i only have ic in house too if i see anything on them then i usually go get a frer & digi but hate the ic lol good luck for when you test. I still gotta wait a week & half to test x

Il keep testing then. Looks like I need to order more of them top ones even though they dearer, it costs me £7 for 50 of them. Will keep updated but should get my ov dip in morn


----------



## sirouseman

Anu new news girls? Any bfp's while I've been away? Remember I said I would O on June 12, well.. luckily I was able to stall it back into older pattern of later O by stopping the maca. SO came back from his travels on the 12th and has been sick, so the BD the 12th was a bust, but really super lucky for me the actual O still held out and ended up on friday the 13th omg lol so that was the only legit, solid BD I got in on the day of O. From 10th to 11th and partially thhttps://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/427d81/thumb.pnge 12th I have been sick with fever from bout with hand/foot/mouth disease I caught from my little boy... oh man! Thought I missed critical temps I needed to figure out when O happened or it would affect ovwrall cycle, but after fever ended the nwxt day my temos were back in order and showing I still had a chance to BD and still in thw midst of ovulayion!! Again this is a super crazy-looking chart, way different than the last or any previous ones.... huge dip with O and this time had O pains before the O happened and two solid days of ewcm. On the actual day of my O I never seem to have the ewcm and cervical opening is close to feeling closed. It was the same way wheb conceiving my first. I am pretty sure I can confirm O now because I have no more low temps and am just creamy now with closed cervix.https://www.fertilityfriend.com/ticker/427d81/ttc.png


----------



## Mom2sam

Sm no bfp yet but Melly who started this page got her bfp today so happy for her i'm happy seeing any bfp regardless lol fx crossed for you this month x

I'm only 1dpo yet so will update once i test another 9 days argh hate this part x


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Wohoo managed to get oh to bd again so we av done 3days in a row now :happydance: fx for my ov dip in morn


----------



## sirouseman

What were Melly's symptoms in the 2WW if you can recall?


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

mummy_smurf2b said:


> Mom2sam said:
> 
> 
> M-smurf your top one looks like it could be positive soon mine was like that with smu & tirned positive in the evening & next day.
> 
> Diddy hopefully u'l conceive & not have to go down ivf route from what i was reading said it helped women conceive before going down ivf route was a quick read though will look into more if i dont conceive in next few cycles x
> 
> Mzwid i only have ic in house too if i see anything on them then i usually go get a frer & digi but hate the ic lol good luck for when you test. I still gotta wait a week & half to test x
> 
> Il keep testing then. Looks like I need to order more of them top ones even though they dearer, it costs me £7 for 50 of them. Will keep updated but should get my ov dip in mornClick to expand...

Didn't get my ov dip today so I'm unsure if iv missed the surge now, did another opk with fmu which gave no answers and I now have non of them decent opks left only onestep ones which don't seem to work very well for me. So all I can do now is wait til home and test with my cb tests but I just think iv missed the surge :shrug: decided to try check my cervix for a clue but I can't reach it :lol: so il try later see if I can then.


----------



## Mom2sam

Sm i think she said she had sore boobs cant recall anything else if you go to her journal think she might have posted it on there x

M-smurf u got the bd in so either way you should be good fx crossed i think i will dtd one last time tonight & then i am done my birthday this friday & i will test Next Monday at 9/10dpo could be either depending on when i ovulated x


----------



## kell

Afternoon Ladies :flower: How are we all? I did have a quick read through what i missed. Hoping to see some bfps this cycle girls :) 

Congratulations Melly! x


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Mom2sam said:


> Sm i think she said she had sore boobs cant recall anything else if you go to her journal think she might have posted it on there x
> 
> M-smurf u got the bd in so either way you should be good fx crossed i think i will dtd one last time tonight & then i am done my birthday this friday & i will test Next Monday at 9/10dpo could be either depending on when i ovulated x

Fx n keep us updated :D

I wish I didn't feel so horrid at the moment, full of a cold iv had around 2week now just want it to go away :(

Just ordered some more of the opks And some hpt's ready. Me n oh are goin to house today to check if any more works done and try sort some of my stuff as all was taken there wen mum moved over weekend lol and I need to find some things I keep looking for and then remember oh dam that sent to new house and yet I need them lol


----------



## mzhwd

Congrats Melly!!!!!!

Hopefully I'll see mine in a few days here. My bbt chart is looking phenomenal. I would say that I feel normal except a few things. And if they are BFP symptoms, I'm going to have 1 he'll of a summer. I'm going to go buy my FRER today, cause I have to go to the store anyways and I hate to make a double trip.


----------



## Mom2sam

Hey kel all good thanks how u doing? Most of us in 2ww again feeling quite relaxed this cycle done all i could just gotta wait for results now could be eother 3 or 2dpo as got positive opk for 2 days this cycle x

Mzwid sounds promising about temps how many dpo are you now? I also kp thinking with my ds i found out i conceived in June too & going through hyperemesis in summer was hell but right now a bfp is more than welcome lol i think i'l just have to push through it if i do fall oregnant in summer x

M-smurf lol that's funny but bet frustrating for you hopefully everything gets done on house soon & you get to move in quick bet it's going to make this 2ww fly by though with moving etc x


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Mom2sam said:


> Hey kel all good thanks how u doing? Most of us in 2ww again feeling quite relaxed this cycle done all i could just gotta wait for results now could be eother 3 or 2dpo as got positive opk for 2 days this cycle x
> 
> Mzwid sounds promising about temps how many dpo are you now? I also kp thinking with my ds i found out i conceived in June too & going through hyperemesis in summer was hell but right now a bfp is more than welcome lol i think i'l just have to push through it if i do fall oregnant in summer x
> 
> M-smurf lol that's funny but bet frustrating for you hopefully everything gets done on house soon & you get to move in quick bet it's going to make this 2ww fly by though with moving etc x

Yep it sure is I hope the work is done quick as it's gonna be hard work living with so little of my stuff :growlmad: we get internet back Thursday at mums new house :happydance: until I only have mobile internet.

How's your symptoms so far mom2sam?


----------



## mzhwd

Today I'm 8dpo. So apparently I got a heat rash. I pray that it goes away in the next few minutes. I feel horrible. It's not even hot nor was I in any direct sunlight. I feel cursed so something. I want to cry. I bought my FRER 3pk today. At 1st I wanted to test but now I just want to go to sleep and maybe when I wake I'll feel better. I wanted to test at 12dpo, but idk if I can wait that long.


----------



## Mom2sam

Morning ladies, m-smurf no symptoms yet for me but i dunno if it's coz of the abcess i had removed nearly 2 months ago but my boobs feel really sore, but then again thier both sore? I dunno really don't wanna symptom spot this time as past few cycles had so many & af came lol will just not look into it & will just test next Monday at 9/10dpo. 

Mzwid oh no i hate heat rash & if u find yourself struggling to test just test tmrw at 9dpo i know even when i get my bfp at 9dpo it's always stark white at 8dpo good luck i'm getting so excited for everyone again x


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

I'm not havin much luck this month going to struggle pinpointing a defo ov. My thermometer broke down that I paid £10 for on Amazon to stop them breakin has broke so not impressed and I never got a positive opk even after doin many tests a day so it really was the agnus castus that helped last month. Not had any this month with the week we suspected I was preg. Just ordered another thermometer but prob bein it says 7-23days for delivery :( it was the only other decent one I could find. On a plus note I had some ov pain last night by my left ovary so that would suggest I ov either yesterday or today.


----------



## Mom2sam

M-smurf maybe you just missed your surge, on opk, have you had ewcm? That's crappy about thermometers, you'd think if you paid a good amount for then thy'd last. 

Afm getting bad tummy pains today dunno what that's all about not in pelvic region just centre of tummy. Have had this earlier in cycle too don't know what it is but painful. Also alot of gas but that's nothing new at this point. Too early for any symptoms as i'm only 4dpo but you cant help note every kind of symptom in 2ww lol


----------



## MolGold

So we are all having a lazed out cycle this time? I finished moving to my new place yesterday night, unpacked till 2am and at work by 9am :( Phew! No time to BD this month! Still, since I O late theres time.

M-Smurf - I wont have a way to know for sure this cycle when I do O either, because I think Ive lost my BBT during the shifting  FX for good timing for you all :) When will you test Mom2sam?


----------



## MolGold

mzhwd said:


> Today I'm 8dpo. So apparently I got a heat rash. I pray that it goes away in the next few minutes. I feel horrible. It's not even hot nor was I in any direct sunlight. I feel cursed so something. I want to cry. I bought my FRER 3pk today. At 1st I wanted to test but now I just want to go to sleep and maybe when I wake I'll feel better. I wanted to test at 12dpo, but idk if I can wait that long.


Aw. Hope you feel better soon. Don't test early and disappoint yourself. Maybe you can divert your attention to some pending project and relax. FX! :flower:


----------



## Mom2sam

Molgold hope you settle into your new place nicely, i'l be testing next Monday x

So i said no symptom spotting & today have so many!! I'm not even gling to begin to allow myself to think thier related to ttc as too early for symptoms so i think i'm just getting unwell. Before i went to pick ds from school had aweful cramping & after i picked him was walking back home with him & tummy pains were still there but suddenly felt dizzy & nauseas so hurried home felt like was going to faint, walked through door & vomited. Fed him & he watching tv & i'm laying down still feel unwell. If this was happening in anothr week i'd thnk YES pregnancy symptoms but right now just thinking have i caught a bug


----------



## mzhwd

Mom2Sam maybe it is the start to your BFP. It does sound very promising to me. I know what you means not wanting to symptom spot. I usually never really have any real symptoms at least bhahahahaha. If this cycle is a no go all I'll be able to do is laugh. After this I give up with trying to know when and if I'm pregnant. Lol

Mummy hopefully you just missed your surge and that was it. Fx'd that you catch that eggy.

I know that you and MolGold are glad to be done moving. FX'd for all of us. I hope that we see our BFP's this cycle. I'm so tired of ttc. Lol


----------



## sirouseman

I have a horribly bad deep chest cough w/ some phleghm. Ughh have no choice but to take robitussin in this 2ww. I had no symptoms in my first pregnancy 2ww except for nausea dpo 1&3, then absolutely nothing til day of or day after missed AF. I also remember after O my temps on mt chart jumped up very high immediately and stayed stable like that. I had a slow rise with O only when not PG... so we'll see!!


----------



## sirouseman

Mzhwd, your chart is looking really good! I also have a huge dip like that fot my O this cycle and then after O, temps immediately spiked up. I seriously went from 96.06 to 97.93 the next day... something's gotta be up with that! I am 5 dpo tomorrow. Fingers and toes crossed for us all!! Gender predictor says I'll be having a girl and a pisces Ahhhh!!! Lol


----------



## sirouseman

I have a horribly bad deep chest cough w/ some phleghm. Ughh have no choice but to take robitussin in this 2ww. I had no symptoms in my first pregnancy 2ww except for nausea dpo 1&3, then absolutely nothing til day of or day after missed AF. I also remember after O my temps on mt chart jumped up very high immediately and stayed stable like that. I had a slow rise with O only when not PG... so we'll see!!


----------



## mzhwd

Sorry to hear about your chest cold SM. I feel so blah today and not hopeful of seeing those double lines of my own.


----------



## mzhwd

sirouseman said:


> Mzhwd, your chart is looking really good! I also have a huge dip like that fot my O this cycle and then after O, temps immediately spiked up. I seriously went from 96.06 to 97.93 the next day... something's gotta be up with that! I am 5 dpo tomorrow. Fingers and toes crossed for us all!! Gender predictor says I'll be having a girl and a pisces Ahhhh!!! Lol


Your temps sound really good too. Hopefully we'll see our BFP'S this cycle. That would really be awesome.


----------



## sirouseman

mzhwd said:


> sirouseman said:
> 
> 
> Mzhwd, your chart is looking really good! I also have a huge dip like that fot my O this cycle and then after O, temps immediately spiked up. I seriously went from 96.06 to 97.93 the next day... something's gotta be up with that! I am 5 dpo tomorrow. Fingers and toes crossed for us all!! Gender predictor says I'll be having a girl and a pisces Ahhhh!!! Lol
> 
> 
> Your temps sound really good too. Hopefully we'll see our BFP'S this cycle. That would really be awesome.Click to expand...


I think both of us are around the same age and been trying for quote some time... and by the looks of your charts and temps everything appears normal and in fine working order, and same goes for me, so I am wondering why this has to be so hard?!!! I think once we give up a little and relax about it all... it'll happen when God feels is the right time... I hope soon!


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Mom2sam said:


> M-smurf maybe you just missed your surge, on opk, have you had ewcm? That's crappy about thermometers, you'd think if you paid a good amount for then thy'd last.
> 
> Afm getting bad tummy pains today dunno what that's all about not in pelvic region just centre of tummy. Have had this earlier in cycle too don't know what it is but painful. Also alot of gas but that's nothing new at this point. Too early for any symptoms as i'm only 4dpo but you cant help note every kind of symptom in 2ww lol

Mom2sam I really am in the dark this cycle, not a clue it didn't help runnin out of my opks that seem to work well for me. I'm havin no luck what so ever with one step tests even opk ones are dryin with the dye still there :growlmad: I just dunno wen to believe I o'd but part of me is thinkin cd 15 because of the dip and then the rise after but that doesn't coincide with the pains near left ovary yesterday and day before :shrug: today is cd18 so af would b due monday 30th at the latest, that's wen ff suggests but that's also for some reason with ov on 18th, which I do t know why it would even suggest that wen last two cycles have been cd 16. I do remember having the smallest amount of cm that looked like ewcm one day (don't remember which) and thought that was the start of fertile period but it was only there wen wiping once then not again :shrug: I think il go with cd17 for ov for now and see what happens I know I'm usually on 3-4days behind u though mom2sam. What dpo are you now? 

We get our internet back tomorrow yippee until then I only have Tesco wifi and that's until I pick dd up at 12 lol, used all my mobile minutes haha. I can't wait til my new thermometer arrives it's good lol 

https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00IF1GD20/ref=pe_385721_37038051_TE_3p_dp_1

Mol - do u know around wen u normally o?


----------



## Mom2sam

Mzwid nah i think i just ate something that didn't agree with me as today i feel fine lol. I did however have really vivid dreams last night one where i was running away from a dragon & another where i'm testing but never got to know result lol & then of my dad he passed away last year & in my dream it's like he is still alive & were sat talking & laughing & i get confused thinking why did i beleive he's passed away? Then i woke up. Had to have a coffee coz had a headache from all the confusing dreams x

Sm hope your cough gets better i know cycle i conceived i had robbitusin in first half of cycle lol but for diff reasons to thin cm lol x

M-smurf i'd try not stress over it & just count ov when you usually get it i know it can change by a day or two for me anyway. I am now at 5dpo if i go by my first positive opk x


----------



## sirouseman

My cough is so bad that my rib cage hurts and I am short of breath when I take a huge deep breath uggh :( I am starting to think that how could I possibly conceive in this cycle with this excessive strong cough I been exerting... How could anything implant with this horrible cough going?! I also had a cough like this when 5.5 weeks pregnant with my first and he still stuck through, so I am trying not to worry that it will hurt my chances. I had some slight nausea yesterday at dpo 4/5 and then a temp jump indicative of maybe an early implantation.. gosh, we'll see!!!


----------



## sirouseman

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/427d81/thumb.pngHere's the temp jump at 5 dpo today at 98.4 from 98.13 yesterday. Do you think implantation could happen as early as 4/5 dpo? Cause I had weird nausea and funny tastes to things.


----------



## Mom2sam

Sm not sure but anythings possible from what i'v read & in my own case it's usually anywhere from 6-10dpo but in my case i implant at 6dpo i think coz i get a good bfp at 9dpo. Maybe your 6dpo instead of 5? X


----------



## sirouseman

Haha no pretty sure I am 5 dpo with this, because look at how obvious the ovulation is this cycle on my chart (above) lol


----------



## mzhwd

I read online somewhere that implantation can occur in as little as 24 hours.


----------



## mzhwd

Mom2sam said:


> Mzwid nah i think i just ate something that didn't agree with me as today i feel fine lol. I did however have really vivid dreams last night one where i was running away from a dragon & another where i'm testing but never got to know result lol & then of my dad he passed away last year & in my dream it's like he is still alive & were sat talking & laughing & i get confused thinking why did i beleive he's passed away? Then i woke up. Had to have a coffee coz had a headache from all the confusing dreams x
> 
> Sm hope your cough gets better i know cycle i conceived i had robbitusin in first half of cycle lol but for diff reasons to thin cm lol x
> 
> M-smurf i'd try not stress over it & just count ov when you usually get it i know it can change by a day or two for me anyway. I am now at 5dpo if i go by my first positive opk x


Wow your dreams were very vivid.


----------



## Mom2sam

Dont know anything about charts but i'm guessing rise means ov? Lol sorry i'm useless at this x

6dpo today & so far nothing no symptoms trying not to pay much attention to symptoms tbh but nothing yet 

How are you ladies & what dpo are you & any symptoms? Getting closer to knowing either way & i'm kind of excited but so nervous too


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

I get net back today yipee so il be back to bug u all hehe. I think this cycle since I'm unsure I'm gonna hold off testin until late next week although sayin it and doin it is another thing haha. I'm CD19 today, one good thing about not knowin wen I o'd is it means I'm not symptom spottin haha


----------



## Mom2sam

M-smurf i said same but now at 6dpo i'm already itching to test lol! Will however wait till at least Sunday when i'l be 9dpo 

Want to feel optimistic about testing but so nervous after all the bfn i'v seen past few cycles however for me i like to know. I kind of am not allowing myself to get too excited just incase. This sucks if i got a bfp i'd be so happy but will know 2 weeks after my hyperemesis will start & it's like signing up for a death sentence for next few months arghh really is that bad for me! If bfn it will still sting as we want another baby so bad & not getting younger, I'm a bag of nerves either way haha x


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Home and officially back on the net yay lol
Fx for wen u test mom2sam Sundays not far away


----------



## mzhwd

So I tested this morning I think that I may see something, but its very faint that maybe I'm imagining it. Now I'm starting to feel like a crazy woman. I thought that maybe I would get a clear BFP on my FRER today at 11dpo, but no. I wish that I would've waited until tomorrow to test. I'm thinking that maybe I'll test again Saturday. IDK I'm going to try and attach the pics.


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

mzhwd said:


> So I tested this morning I think that I may see something, but its very faint that maybe I'm imagining it. Now I'm starting to feel like a crazy woman. I thought that maybe I would get a clear BFP on my FRER today at 11dpo, but no. I wish that I would've waited until tomorrow to test. I'm thinking that maybe I'll test again Saturday. IDK I'm going to try and attach the pics.

Ooo exciting look forward to seeing pics


----------



## Mom2sam

Excited to see your test! Maybe you implanted later hence faint line. X

Argh i'm going crazy too waiting hate hate hate this part of cycle no matter how much i think will not let it get better of me come 6dpo it all begins again. So nervous that dont even know if i wana test now & just wait to see if i get af or not. Been ok seeing bfn til now but think this cycle really dont want to see one


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Iv only got 25 ics so know I can't go mad lol 

My trial pack from clear blue was sent out today, yay 
I missed my bump and baby family while I was offline hehe


----------



## mzhwd

So I'm really starting to think that I'm crazy.
 



Attached Files:







2014-06-19 06.48.58.jpg
File size: 18.8 KB
Views: 2









Screenshot_2014-06-19-07-41-25.jpg
File size: 9.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## mzhwd

We missed you too mummy


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

mzhwd said:


> So I'm really starting to think that I'm crazy.

Think I see something but not sure


----------



## Mom2sam

Missed u too m-smurf i only got 8 ic & that's it really hate those thpugh wish i had some frers but not wasting no money if i see anything on ic then for sure will go crazy buying lots of different tests 

Feeling annoyed not rating these iphone 5 at all! Second time now my camera has just frozen wont let me take pics at all need to go to 02 shop on weekend & try get them to gimme new one or fix this 

Mzwid i think i see something on it too, very very faint though was it fmu? 

Ok so i was having withdrawels symptoms from not testing so peed on an opk lol it's out of my system for now 
Also i know i said wasn't going to symptom spot but got cramping on left side today could go either way though as had this both in pregnancy & in non pregnancy cycles


----------



## Mom2sam

Mzwid pics so far & when i zoom in goes a little blurry but i think i still see what you're seeing. Are you testing again tmrw?


----------



## mzhwd

Yeah I'm not too sure of the quality of the pics. Um I think I may test tomorrow. Why not. Lol


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

mzhwd said:


> Yeah I'm not too sure of the quality of the pics. Um I think I may test tomorrow. Why not. Lol

Keep us updated :D


----------



## Mom2sam

True esp if u see something i would deffo test again fx crossed for you x

Just woke up from a nap, dh was snoring last night so hardly got any sleep & today feeling extra sleepy. Anyway when i woke i'm definitely getting something going on but on both sides goes from left to right then back to the left. Really hoping it means something. 
My birthday tmrw & feeling so old! Will be 36 doesn't help when your ttc lol anyway told dh don't want to make a big deal of it just want a meal out with him & ds & some frers, he was like you mean flowers? I said sorry i meant first response pregnancy tests lol he replied ok hopefully you get 2 nice lines when you test... i hate the ic its the 10mlu ones from last cycle that have indents so will just use my frer on Sunday & Monday x


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Mom2sam said:


> True esp if u see something i would deffo test again fx crossed for you x
> 
> Just woke up from a nap, dh was snoring last night so hardly got any sleep & today feeling extra sleepy. Anyway when i woke i'm definitely getting something going on but on both sides goes from left to right then back to the left. Really hoping it means something.
> My birthday tmrw & feeling so old! Will be 36 doesn't help when your ttc lol anyway told dh don't want to make a big deal of it just want a meal out with him & ds & some frers, he was like you mean flowers? I said sorry i meant first response pregnancy tests lol he replied ok hopefully you get 2 nice lines when you test... i hate the ic its the 10mlu ones from last cycle that have indents so will just use my frer on Sunday & Monday x

Happy birthday for tomorrow. Fx u see two lines wen u test. I'm tryin not to think about it too much this month and I'm just excited about wen we me n oh move in our house then we can bd to our hearts content, I do hope it helps this month with us bd 3days in a row but we shall see I'm gonna go find my old thermometers to keep me goin tomorrow after dd finishes nursery I'm lost without it hehe plus I'm hopin my clear blue pack will arrive then I can read through it I have to start it when af arrives as I have to keep a diary for them too.


----------



## sirouseman

I still have a horrendous phlegm cough for over a week now. Very excessive coughing. I can't hack out this phleghm for the life of me to help my situation. I have almost finished the bottle of robitissin and still the phleghm is having a party :( I seriously think with all this strong coughing, nothing would be able to implant or stand a chance of sticking :( I have no symptoms at all as of now, but I try ton have hope because I know in my first pregnancy I also had not a single symtpom until AF was late by a day.


----------



## mzhwd

Happy early birthday Mom2Sam. I hope you see your 2 lines too. SM you should try some mucinex. 

I did see something on my stick and I usually don't see anything. Hopefully it wasn't my mind playing tricks on me lol. This TWW will definitely make you looney.


----------



## Mom2sam

Thanks for bday wishes 

Sm maybe go to docs if it isn't clearing could be a chest infection i know when i get phlemy coughs it always gets so bad i end up needing anti biotics to clear it no symptoms could be a symptom lol i know with my second time i conceived i wasn't really paying attention & mine too came after af was late fx crossed 

Mzwid deffo drives us loony! I thought i'd have an early night so went to bed but woke up with boob pains! Mainly left one still there but then i did have minor surgery on it 2 months ago so dunno but its been fine past few weeks & now very very noticible pain. Anyway there we go said i wouldn't symptom but i am lol oh well guess cant be helped


----------



## Diddy2013

Happy early birthday mom2sam!


----------



## Mom2sam

Thanks Diddy x


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

mzhwd said:


> Happy early birthday Mom2Sam. I hope you see your 2 lines too. SM you should try some mucinex.
> 
> I did see something on my stick and I usually don't see anything. Hopefully it wasn't my mind playing tricks on me lol. This TWW will definitely make you looney.

Any updates?

Mom2sam it sounds promising fx and happy bday


----------



## MolGold

I was gonna ask the same, any updates?

happy bday Mom2sam :) FX for your lucky Bday month!

Sirouse, hope you're feeling better :flower: 

mzhwd, I test even after AF is gone just to be sure  so you're not the only loony person out there :D TTCing does that to you :|


----------



## Mom2sam

Thanks ladies x

I have a confession i tested! Lol ok i know i'm crazy. It's 7dpo today what was i thinking but since i'v started might aswell carry on & test again tmrw. I have 10mlu sensitive ic no frer yet but will get some tonight. 

Anyway ok so when i tested this morning i thought i saw a very very faint line within time limit i discaded it thinking way too early to see anything so must be an evap. Now dried looks like a shadow but same thickness. Could be a evap so getting frers tonight 

So i will test again tmrw at 8dpo & keep testing till 11dpo


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

My box from clearblue arrived today oh picked it up, when he text he said it was a big box and I thought nah he's just exaggerating it or something I was only expecting maybe a small packet or small box then wen I saw it I was like wow what's in there lol. I'm impressed, a box of 20 opks that tell u if ur low, high or peak fertility, 3 preg tests, diarys, sum the big lunch boxes, and lots of little pots for what I'm sendin my samples in its quite good just waitin til I can get a minute to read through it all.

As for symptoms all I have ATM is one constant soar nipple that's not going away for the last hour and still there.

How's your bday going mom2sam?


----------



## sirouseman

I haven't been able to temp for 2 days because my cough has been keeping me up at night. Any baby to stick through this coughing fiasco, will be a strong baby. I have had kinda a lot of gas yeaterday and the day before, but ibam alright today lol. Also yesterday I had no appetite and a bit nausea, bit it only seems to hit me late morningnand early afternoon then goes away. I had two days thst were like this. I am 7 dpo now I think.


----------



## mzhwd

Happy birthday Mom2Sam. So I tested this AM and got a BFN. I have no idea what I was seeing yesterday. Oh well. I guess my temp drop was just an estrogen surge or something. I've came to the conclusion that I'm only going to temp to confirm ovulation then stop. It hasn't really been helping me any. So I guess in about 10 day I'll be going to have my tubes blown out and DH will get a seman analysis. Have any of you ladies done the dye tube scan before?


----------



## mzhwd

MolGold said:


> I was gonna ask the same, any updates?
> 
> happy bday Mom2sam :) FX for your lucky Bday month!
> 
> Sirouse, hope you're feeling better :flower:
> 
> mzhwd, I test even after AF is gone just to be sure  so you're not the only loony person out there :D TTCing does that to you :|


Lol Thanks MolGold


----------



## Mom2sam

M-smurf wow so they sent u digi opks? No guessing with them then, bday was good went out for a meal & dh got me lovely flowers, my favourite perfume & ofcourse some frers lmao x

Sm i'm sure coughing wont stop it from implanting but i know where your cuming from when i was preggo & had hyperemesis i'd vomit so violently i used to worry i might pop it out of my uterus haha your symptoms sound promising x

Mzwid sorry about the bfn yes i have had the dye in tubes, is it when they check to see if any blockage? I had when we were trying for our first before we had ds, Was ok afterwards told me to wear a light pad spotted for just that day very faint afterwards. My results came bk fine for that & dh sperm then went on to have day 19,20,21st bloods thats where they found my problem. Low ovulation levels & put me on clomid. Good luck your getting closer to finding out & a step closer to getting your baby. Here if u need to chat & praying for us all x


----------



## Mom2sam

So i'l be 8dpo tmrw & have 2 frer will use them on Monday & tuesday & just my ic tmrw. All my symptoms have dissapeared so maybe they wer just from progestrone lol nothing apart from bloat but that could be from big meal i had ths evening. Anyway will update tmrw so glad i have you all to chat to as even my sisters would find all this crazy. Thier the type that fall preggo first cycle or secind & test after missed af never use opks etc so i dont even tk to them about it & dh just looks lost if i say dpo or hcg or opk lmao


----------



## mzhwd

Mummy they sent you so much stuff. That's AWESOME. 

Thanks Mom2Sam. My Doctor had mentioned that a lot of women get pregnant afterwards and she recommends to more months of TTC afterwards.


----------



## Mom2sam

Good morning x

Mzwid that's true i have heard of alot of women whi have conceived after it fx crossed for you x

8dpo tested with ic & bfn boo so was deffo an evap yesterday. Anyway my boobs are really really sore & i never get sore boobs before af but not really noticed in early pregnancy too in past so dunno if it means anything. Anyway if i go by my first opk & predicted ov was next day then i am 8dpo today if i go by second positive opk which was darker than first then i am only 7dpo today. Will test again for next few days


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Mom2sam said:


> M-smurf wow so they sent u digi opks? No guessing with them then, bday was good went out for a meal & dh got me lovely flowers, my favourite perfume & ofcourse some frers lmao x
> 
> Sm i'm sure coughing wont stop it from implanting but i know where your cuming from when i was preggo & had hyperemesis i'd vomit so violently i used to worry i might pop it out of my uterus haha your symptoms sound promising x
> 
> Mzwid sorry about the bfn yes i have had the dye in tubes, is it when they check to see if any blockage? I had when we were trying for our first before we had ds, Was ok afterwards told me to wear a light pad spotted for just that day very faint afterwards. My results came bk fine for that & dh sperm then went on to have day 19,20,21st bloods thats where they found my problem. Low ovulation levels & put me on clomid. Good luck your getting closer to finding out & a step closer to getting your baby. Here if u need to chat & praying for us all x

It's the clear blue digi advanced they sent

https://www.clearblueeasy.com/advanced-digital-ovulation-test.php 

Glad ur bday went well mom2sam

Sorry for bfn mzwid :hugs:


----------



## mzhwd

Thanks Mummy I use those same opks and they seem to work really well. I usually only get the flashing smiley face for only 12 hours if that and then straight smiley. Your kit is awesome. 

Mom2sam maybe the sore boobs is a sign fx'd for you.


----------



## Mom2sam

I think i might try those ov tests if i dont conceive in couple months & if this cycle turns out to be a bust might try temping next cycle just to pinpoint ovulation. But i know nothing about it so will need to read up on what i'm supposed to do. 

Mzwid the boob pain was due to my surgery was in alot of pain after my last post so went to out of hrs doc & she said will need to go on anti biotics again. Mentioned im ttc she said thier safe to take in pregnancy just incase. 
So that symptom goes out of the window lol other than creamy cm which could go both ways


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Mom2sam said:


> I think i might try those ov tests if i dont conceive in couple months & if this cycle turns out to be a bust might try temping next cycle just to pinpoint ovulation. But i know nothing about it so will need to read up on what i'm supposed to do.
> 
> Mzwid the boob pain was due to my surgery was in alot of pain after my last post so went to out of hrs doc & she said will need to go on anti biotics again. Mentioned im ttc she said thier safe to take in pregnancy just incase.
> So that symptom goes out of the window lol other than creamy cm which could go both ways

I'm always here to help with your temping mom2sam if u need help I have my old thermometer to use now til my new one arrives which will be through airmail lol u would still need to use opks aswell as temping will only confirm it 3days after ov.


----------



## Mom2sam

Thanks m-smurf if i'm out this cycle & af arrives then i'l order it & is it stressfull? Maybe i'l just temp for 2/3 cycles so i have a rough idea when exactly i ovulate


----------



## mzhwd

Mom2sam said:


> I think i might try those ov tests if i dont conceive in couple months & if this cycle turns out to be a bust might try temping next cycle just to pinpoint ovulation. But i know nothing about it so will need to read up on what i'm supposed to do.
> 
> Mzwid the boob pain was due to my surgery was in alot of pain after my last post so went to out of hrs doc & she said will need to go on anti biotics again. Mentioned im ttc she said thier safe to take in pregnancy just incase.
> So that symptom goes out of the window lol other than creamy cm which could go both ways

Oh ok.


I went to my pharmacy this morning and picked up the Doxycycline my MD prescribed for the HSG. I figured AF will show sometime next week. I decided to buy some Fertilaid. Who knows maybe it'll help.


I don't think that temping is stressful. I usually just sleep with it by my bed or under my pillow and as soon as I awake I check my temp and whenever I get out of bed I input it in FF. I am going to stop temping after I've confirmed ovulation though.


----------



## sirouseman

Mzhwd, your chart is looking seriously too good! Are you testing yet? Still got a horrible phleghm cough here.... and I am 8 dpo. No symptoms which stand out really.


----------



## mzhwd

Hey SM yeah I thought that it looked pretty good to, but I don't think it means anything. I think the witch will be here soon. This whole TWW has been really weird. I think this ovary is off or something lol. Is that even possible????? Lol I tested last on Friday and bfn. I don't think I'll be testing again. But then again who knows.


----------



## Mom2sam

Morning ladies so i tested today morning & bfn not even a hint of a line think i'm out as testing with 10miu tests so would'v at least seen something on 9dpo that said i mentioned i had a stronger positive opk on second day so don't know if i ovulated later so will still test again tmrw & then if negative will just wait for af but think it'l be onto next cycle. 
Mzwid when is af due for you?


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Fx ur just testin too early mom2sam 

I woke up with a backache this morn thank god it only lasted around half hr lol


----------



## Mom2sam

I dunno only 3 more days til af due i usually have lp of 13 days so thinking by now something would'v shown. I think will be a bfn tmrw too, aren't i negative just like my tests lol. I better buy some sanitey towels totally out. I'm thinking next cycle might try mooncups, good reviews on them along with preseed & plan is to follow smep next cycle too


----------



## Mom2sam

So my ovia app is telling me i should've implanted now & to test in another 2 days so who knows will do as it says if i start spotting by tmrw though i prob wont bother i usually spot 2/3 days before af comes full swing


----------



## Diddy2013

Clearblue tests seem to be really legit! I have the monitor and it has the low high peak days. Yesterday cd15 it was low. Today cd16 peak! I've never had that jump but I did an opk yestersay evening and it was almost blazing positive. I wasn't surprised it was peak but I am shocked that I am Oing early. I've never. O'd this soon! 

Good luck mom2sam!


----------



## Mom2sam

I used the cb monitor when i conceived with ds. Bought it for over £100 back then but was well worth the money because conceived first cycle using it. Fx crossed for you Diddy x


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Mom2sam said:


> I dunno only 3 more days til af due i usually have lp of 13 days so thinking by now something would'v shown. I think will be a bfn tmrw too, aren't i negative just like my tests lol. I better buy some sanitey towels totally out. I'm thinking next cycle might try mooncups, good reviews on them along with preseed & plan is to follow smep next cycle too

What are moon cups?


----------



## Mom2sam

I see most you ladies are charting just a quick question, from using opks & then confirming by temping what have you found, did it match up & how long before tou actually ovulated after your first positive opk?


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

I would love the clearblue monitor but it's just so expensive.

I can't help with that mom2sam as opks don't like me up to now hehe


----------



## mzhwd

Morning ladies so ole faithful (AF) got me this morning. Smh lol I swear this is crazy. I've never tried the clearblue monitor cause they are so expensive. I've always stuck to the smiley opks. I may give it a try if this cycle is a bust. From doing the opk and temping I've found that I usually get my solid smiley 24-36 hours before I ovulate (depending on when I test). With the clearblue smiley the solid face stays there for 48hrs which is a really long time when you want to confirm ovulation. So when I get my solid which is usually on cd 12 early am I see a temp spike either the next morning or the cd 14, but usually cd 13. It took me a while to get the smileys figured out for me, but once I did I found out that with EWCM on CD 10 it will be blank face CD 11 flashing smiley late CD 11 SOLID SMILEY CD12 SOLID SMILEY CD13 early morning SOLID SMILEY, tested afternoon CD13 and blank smiley. So I never go by SMILEY on CD 13 cause it'll be too late. 


Mooncups are menstrual cups. We have something similar here called DivaCups and InsteadCups. I've heard of some people using them to keep the sperm closer to the cervix. I use them for menstrual purpose and I actually like them. I tried them in the tww twice to no avail. I think that I did more keeping the sperm out than in. I was just learning to use it as well. I don't think I'll be doing it again though. 

I can't wait to tell you guys how my HSG and DH SA goes. I hope my doctor will let us do it next Monday instead of Friday. 

I hope that at least one of you ladies get a BFP for us this cycle.


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

mzhwd said:


> Morning ladies so ole faithful (AF) got me this morning. Smh lol I swear this is crazy. I've never tried the clearblue monitor cause they are so expensive. I've always stuck to the smiley opks. I may give it a try if this cycle is a bust. From doing the opk and temping I've found that I usually get my solid smiley 24-36 hours before I ovulate (depending on when I test). With the clearblue smiley the solid face stays there for 48hrs which is a really long time when you want to confirm ovulation. So when I get my solid which is usually on cd 12 early am I see a temp spike either the next morning or the cd 14, but usually cd 13. It took me a while to get the smileys figured out for me, but once I did I found out that with EWCM on CD 10 it will be blank face CD 11 flashing smiley late CD 11 SOLID SMILEY CD12 SOLID SMILEY CD13 early morning SOLID SMILEY, tested afternoon CD13 and blank smiley. So I never go by SMILEY on CD 13 cause it'll be too late.
> 
> 
> Mooncups are menstrual cups. We have something similar here called DivaCups and InsteadCups. I've heard of some people using them to keep the sperm closer to the cervix. I use them for menstrual purpose and I actually like them. I tried them in the tww twice to no avail. I think that I did more keeping the sperm out than in. I was just learning to use it as well. I don't think I'll be doing it again though.
> 
> I can't wait to tell you guys how my HSG and DH SA goes. I hope my doctor will let us do it next Monday instead of Friday.
> 
> I hope that at least one of you ladies get a BFP for us this cycle.

Sorry af got u hope u have better luck next cycle. Fx for ur hsg and sa


----------



## Diddy2013

mummy_smurf2b said:


> I would love the clearblue monitor but it's just so expensive.
> 
> I can't help with that mom2sam as opks don't like me up to now hehe

When I first saw the cbfm I thought yeah no way, but after 11 months I wanted to try something different. I do like it but i am comfortable with the wondfos that I trust them just as much.


----------



## Diddy2013

Mom2sam said:


> I see most you ladies are charting just a quick question, from using opks & then confirming by temping what have you found, did it match up & how long before tou actually ovulated after your first positive opk?

It always matches up on my end, at least when I actually ovulate. I always have a positive opk on the temp dip day...... I've had it be on the first and second positive opk day. So it just depends.


----------



## Mom2sam

mummy_smurf2b said:


> Mom2sam said:
> 
> 
> I dunno only 3 more days til af due i usually have lp of 13 days so thinking by now something would'v shown. I think will be a bfn tmrw too, aren't i negative just like my tests lol. I better buy some sanitey towels totally out. I'm thinking next cycle might try mooncups, good reviews on them along with preseed & plan is to follow smep next cycle too
> 
> What are moon cups?Click to expand...

Dunno if that's what thier called lol the instead softcups that u insert after dtd to hold spermies in


----------



## Mom2sam

Thanks for replys ladies so i guess opks are quite goid to predict ov is near. Think i'm just getting worried & need to just relax. 

The clearblue was good but that said when i conceived that cycle it was the first time ever i had used any sort of opk i cant beleive no doc ever mentioned suggesting me to use opk it was when i jlined a ttc forum & realised so i haven't actually been 'actively ttc' just been dtd & hoping for the best. Second time i conceived i used ic ov strips for couple of pounds & were just as goid & conceived straight away. So i'm sticking with them 

Mzwid sorry af got you i have a feeling i'l be joining u soon feeling out this time fx crossed for next cycle x

Diddy good luck for tests i'm excited for you that u got the ball rolling i know once i did is when i got my baby. At first was nervous but then releived to finally get some answers as i realised they have help for us for each one & once we knew the problem i did my reasearch & conceived x


----------



## Mom2sam

Sorry about my spelling errors ladied i use my iphone & type blindly lol


----------



## Mom2sam

My sisters freind just told us today she is 12w pregnant. She wanted to be in safe zone before telling i'm so happy for her she been ttc for 2 years said they were just about to go get tested etc before she conceived.


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Mom2sam said:


> My sisters freind just told us today she is 12w pregnant. She wanted to be in safe zone before telling i'm so happy for her she been ttc for 2 years said they were just about to go get tested etc before she conceived.

That's awesome news for them :happydance:


----------



## sirouseman

I am 10 dpo tomorrow with usually a 13 day LP. AF usually comes by dpo 14. I'm keeping an eye out for my usual pre AF spotting which can hit anytime now. But things seem solid right now and possibly stand a chance. Two particular mornings I woke up feeling clammy and sweaty which was weird, but no other real symptoms yet..


----------



## Diddy2013

Is eye twitching a sign of pregnancy... I hope so because that's all that's going on over here lol. Not even a dpo yet. In the middle of ovulating.


----------



## Mom2sam

Funny how u mention that Diddy lol as mines been twitching past week too! Sm sounds promising i usually start spotting soon too but nothing yet also 10dpo
Although tested this morning & bfn so went & got my sanitry towels just incase. When will you be testing?


----------



## Diddy2013

Mom2sam said:


> Funny how u mention that Diddy lol as mines been twitching past week too! Sm sounds promising i usually start spotting soon too but nothing yet also 10dpo
> Although tested this morning & bfn so went & got my sanitry towels just incase. When will you be testing?

Well if my temp goes up tomorrow I can assume ovulation happened. Sooooo I will test at 8dpo which will be July 1st


----------



## sirouseman

I never test because AF always comes and I don't want to spend yhe money on tests or have the disappointment of seeing a negative. I will just wait for AF to give me my answer. As soon as I see a speck of blood, I will know if it's a bust or not. I stopped temping at 5 dpo this time because I have had a continuously bad cough... but it seems to be letting up slightly now.


----------



## Mom2sam

I spotted in early pregnancy too both times so if i hadn't tested i wouldn't have known but i think i enjoy testing love my ic for testing makes a few days pass quicker in 2ww lol 
Diddy i cant wait to just start next cycle now. I'm sure i'm out got 2 more days til af no spotting yet tho but bet it starts tmrw x

M-smurf wat dpo are you now? Hows the move going


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Mom2sam said:


> I spotted in early pregnancy too both times so if i hadn't tested i wouldn't have known but i think i enjoy testing love my ic for testing makes a few days pass quicker in 2ww lol
> Diddy i cant wait to just start next cycle now. I'm sure i'm out got 2 more days til af no spotting yet tho but bet it starts tmrw x
> 
> M-smurf wat dpo are you now? Hows the move going

Don't know for defo going off 7dpo and my only symptom has been soar bbs on and off since yesterday

One move sorted one more to go lol got to go and sit and wait for our internet to be installed so we will put things away while wait.


----------



## MolGold

Hey!
Diddy Oing early may be a good sign.. Fx you catch the egg :)

I am also near O but opks never work for me plus I have given up temping for now.. So its guesswork this month :| I lost bbt while moving and the whole stress means less time for TTC. M-smurf we are just a day apart .. Have you O'd yet?

Mom2sam hope AF stays away :) Glad for your sisters friend's BFP!

Sirouse fx its all a good sign. Hope u feel better soon. :)

Sorry for AF mzhwd..:( we r waiting eagerly for your test results.. Fx!


----------



## Mom2sam

Sounds promising & the one time i felt severe sore boob was this cycle only to go get checked at docs & my mastitis was slighlty still thr lol it's getting better now with anti biotics but boy were they sore all for the wrong reasons :haha:

7/8dpo my favourite days lol as excitement still there & hopes alive i get to 9dpo test & then goes downhill for me.


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

MolGold said:


> Hey!
> Diddy Oing early may be a good sign.. Fx you catch the egg :)
> 
> I am also near O but opks never work for me plus I have given up temping for now.. So its guesswork this month :| I lost bbt while moving and the whole stress means less time for TTC. M-smurf we are just a day apart .. Have you O'd yet?
> 
> Mom2sam hope AF stays away :) Glad for your sisters friend's BFP!
> 
> Sirouse fx its all a good sign. Hope u feel better soon. :)
> 
> Sorry for AF mzhwd..:( we r waiting eagerly for your test results.. Fx!

I'm pretty sure I o'd between cd 15 and 17 so I'm going in between as my normal is cd 16.


----------



## Mom2sam

Thanks Molgold but really thinking i'm out. So do u go by ewcm? I'm planning on just dtd eid next cycle for 2 weeks straight! Hipe dh up for it lol keep thinking as i dont temp what i'm ov later? I do use opk tho & get a good positive but since had no luck so far i'm starting to question it


----------



## sirouseman

DiDDY, I have heard eye twitching is a sign off too much caffeine, little sleep, and / or it means someone is thinking about you ;) I had this also in a few past TWaw's but unfortunately it never led to bfp for me...


----------



## mzhwd

Hey ladies. Thanks MolGold. FX'D you guys see that BFP this cycle.


----------



## sirouseman

Mzhwd, so sorry AF came:( only a few days for me now... literally. I will know any day now. But I am trying to remain a little hopeful because my first pregnancy tww I remember when I got to 10 dpo with no spotting and lots of dry/creamy with only subtle cramps and subtle bl oating but no realpre AF cramps... I had a hunch maybe I was pregnant and also the nausea I had had after conception had tipped me off. I am feeling cautiously hopeful right now. I am wanting some intimacy tonight, but I am kind of afraid it might bring on my AF spotting if it were to be around the corner ya know. I am having a good run with this TWW... praying!!!


----------



## sirouseman

My last cycle I stated spotting at 10 or 11 dpo, then didn't the next day at all, but had cramps very early on, starting already at 8 dpo which were AF sharp cramps, and then full flow came on dpo 13/14, but this cycle dtill no spotting yet at 10 dpo... here is the chart, but only temped till 5 dpo. I have had two psrticular mornings I woke up very clammy and sweaty which I find very unusual.https:// https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/427d81/thumb.png


----------



## sirouseman

Every kind of sensation I get in my uterus womb area now, I am scared what if it's AF?! AHH.. I am starting to get nervous as heck.


----------



## sirouseman

DiDDY, I have heard eye twitching is a sign off too much caffeine, little sleep, and / or it means someone is thinking about you ;)


----------



## Diddy2013

Lol well I haven't drank any caffeine since December 9th. While trying to conceive I cut way back and then gave it up after I got pregnant. Sleep could be it...because I've been having lots of dreams(nightmares). Not sleeping great.

Yeah this is the earliest O, I hope we caught it!!!


----------



## Diddy2013

.


----------



## sirouseman

I had a strange yellow creamy cm today, that almost looked orange, but I did not see any shade of pink or streaks or specks of blood... so I did not take not of it as spotting. But it has my hope a tiny bit down. Because I had some slight cramps along with it. It happenehappen ed in the afternoon on 10 dpo. Tomorrow is 11 dpo and we shall see what tomorrow holds... still not counting myself fully out yet. I pray to god it was implantatiom spotting of some sort even though I never had that with my first pregnancy.


----------



## Diddy2013

Smurf- the only symptom I ever had or noticed was sore bbs, hopefully that is a good sign for you! 

Sirous- good luck


----------



## Mom2sam

11dpo tested today with frer bfn 
No spotting yet though yesterday had lots of watery cm mixed with ewcm. Today just dryish. 2 more days until af. Early afternoon did get slight cramping on right hand side don't know of it meant anything anyway will not test now until i miss af but i feel out now. 

Fx crossed for everyone else


----------



## Mom2sam

Sm fx 

This cycle i'v had some weird cm after ov never had a dry day, from creamy to what looked like snot lol to creamy again to watery mixed with ewcm really stretchy & today not much on underwear but keep feeling af coming that wet feeling but nothing. Tested though & bfn so not holding much hope.


----------



## sirouseman

More spotting for me today. It's not looking good :( 11 dpo. I haven't been able to give up the small amount of coffee I drink each day or gain an extra 10 lbs I need not to be co sidered underweight...I am trying with both, but I heard only if you drink 300 mg or 2 -8 ounce cups per day would it hurt your chances to conceive.. and this LP I am starting spotting at 10 dpo which really doesn't sound too good for me :( maybe I have an LP defect and need to take something for that?! I am pretty bummed. Cramping more now and seen definite specks of blood and tissue now. AF IS COMING! I won't be able to ttc next month, but will try again in August.


----------



## Diddy2013

They say 200mg of caffeine is okay. I cut way back and it was hard. I only completely stopped once I got pregnant. But after my miscarriage I just continued not doing it. How are you trying to gain weight?


----------



## Mom2sam

Sm sorry about spotting past few cycles i also had spotting early once 4/5 days before af came, then 4 days before, then 2/3 days before think this cycle it's back to normal. Has it always been that way for you or just this cycle? I think from what i'v read anything above 10 days is fine. Also few ladies ladies mentioned you don't count spotting as part of Lp just from full flow hopefully you have nothing to worry about.


----------



## mzhwd

Sorry to hear about the early spotting SM. Hopefully it's nothing serious. Maybe it's just this cycle. 

Mom2Sam i wish I could've waited for AF before testing this last cycle. I probably won't be able to this cycle either. Smh. I only have 1 FRER left. I bought a 3 pack for 8.97 and it came with a $3.00 coupon, but for some reason I can't find my coupon. Oh well. 

Diddy I hope that you guy's caught the eggy.

How's everyone else doing?

They let me schedule my HSG for Monday I'm so glad cause I really didn't want to do it this week.


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

mzhwd said:


> Sorry to hear about the early spotting SM. Hopefully it's nothing serious. Maybe it's just this cycle.
> 
> Mom2Sam i wish I could've waited for AF before testing this last cycle. I probably won't be able to this cycle either. Smh. I only have 1 FRER left. I bought a 3 pack for 8.97 and it came with a $3.00 coupon, but for some reason I can't find my coupon. Oh well.
> 
> Diddy I hope that you guy's caught the eggy.
> 
> How's everyone else doing?
> 
> They let me schedule my HSG for Monday I'm so glad cause I really didn't want to do it this week.

wow where did u get frer that cheap from ?


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

:happydance: the postman fetched my awesome new thermometer got it all set up ready to go. It has a nice big box type case to keep it in good condition too.

Ok I have a question for the tempers out there, in all the months I temped I also took my temp on top of my tongue yet the last two thermometers where I actually read the instructions say to temp under your tongue so how does everyone else do it and would it make much difference?


----------



## Diddy2013

mummy_smurf2b said:


> :happydance: the postman fetched my awesome new thermometer got it all set up ready to go. It has a nice big box type case to keep it in good condition too.
> 
> Ok I have a question for the tempers out there, in all the months I temped I also took my temp on top of my tongue yet the last two thermometers where I actually read the instructions say to temp under your tongue so how does everyone else do it and would it make much difference?

Under the tongue as far back as you can get it. Important to do it at the same time everyday and put it in the same spot. Seems crazy but it's a good indicator.


----------



## Mom2sam

Hey 12dpo started spotting today but it's ok i'm just happy it came i1/2 days before af & not 4/5 days like couple months ago so onto cycle 5 for me i think. Need to order more pregnacare vits, vit D & think i will try conceive plus this time. Decided to start temping too so will order thermometer. When should i start temping? At start of cycle?


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Yea u start on first day of af (full flow)


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Diddy2013 said:


> mummy_smurf2b said:
> 
> 
> :happydance: the postman fetched my awesome new thermometer got it all set up ready to go. It has a nice big box type case to keep it in good condition too.
> 
> Ok I have a question for the tempers out there, in all the months I temped I also took my temp on top of my tongue yet the last two thermometers where I actually read the instructions say to temp under your tongue so how does everyone else do it and would it make much difference?
> 
> Under the tongue as far back as you can get it. Important to do it at the same time everyday and put it in the same spot. Seems crazy but it's a good indicator.
> View attachment 778381Click to expand...

Thanks for the info il start that from tomorrow


----------



## mzhwd

I got my FRER from Wal-Mart. Yeah you're supposed to temp under the tongue on the heat pocket. The heat pocket on both sides of the tongue you should use the same side each time. 

They do say to test on the 1st day of you cycle, but if you start later it doesn't hurt anything. Moving forward I'm going to start tempting about CD5 and then stop after ovulation has been confirmed. I've heard of conceive plus I may check that out too. I started the FertilAid so I pray that I'll have better luck this time around. This will be Cycle 8 for us.


----------



## Mom2sam

Will order on fri & prob receive early next week so might arrive a little late. Expecting af tmrw or day after. I'l just start temping when i get my thermometer then. So i just take temp before i get out of bed same tome everyday & log it? I dont have ff but ovia app i have i can log in there i think. I'm useless at temembering though so bet i end up juming out of bed & forget to take temp. 
Hope the fertilaid works for you


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Mom2sam said:


> Will order on fri & prob receive early next week so might arrive a little late. Expecting af tmrw or day after. I'l just start temping when i get my thermometer then. So i just take temp before i get out of bed same tome everyday & log it? I dont have ff but ovia app i have i can log in there i think. I'm useless at temembering though so bet i end up juming out of bed & forget to take temp.
> Hope the fertilaid works for you

Yea u need to have the thermometer near to u so not movin too much to get it. I have an alarm set on my phone for same time each day so I don't forget althou awesomely my new thermometer has a built in alarm :happydance: u can log it on Ovia although I'm not keen on doin it on there because unlike ff it continues the temp pattern rather than starting a new one if that makes sence.


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

mzhwd said:


> I got my FRER from Wal-Mart. Yeah you're supposed to temp under the tongue on the heat pocket. The heat pocket on both sides of the tongue you should use the same side each time.
> 
> They do say to test on the 1st day of you cycle, but if you start later it doesn't hurt anything. Moving forward I'm going to start tempting about CD5 and then stop after ovulation has been confirmed. I've heard of conceive plus I may check that out too. I started the FertilAid so I pray that I'll have better luck this time around. This will be Cycle 8 for us.

Good luck for this cycle :D


----------



## Diddy2013

I used to temp everyday. But this month I started temping later and once ff confirms ovulation I'll stop. So tomorrow will be my last day. So as long as you do it several days before you O until your chart says you ovulated. (Precious cycles I was an everyday temper)


----------



## mzhwd

Thanks mummy glad your cool thermometer came in.

Diddy Fx'd for you.


----------



## Mom2sam

Ok thanks ladies i just want to have an idea of exactly when i ovulate. So i'l download ff then. Af due today got a feeling will be here soon cramping last night & this morning. 
Cant wait for rest to test i think we will be getting at least one bfp on this thread this cycle. Who is left to test?


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

I am but unsure wen il b testin. I tested this morn I was pretty sure it would b bfn but my fmu was also diluted. Af will be due Monday at the latest. After today's temp with new thermometer I'm pretty sure old thermometer was givin wrong readings :shrug: I do feel like I'm out thou this month just not felt like I was even in the tww the whole time.


----------



## Mom2sam

M-smurf from previous experience i always had conceived the cycles i thought i had no hope lol so you never know you might be in for a pleasant surprise. Wat dpo are u? What bbt did you buy & where from i'l be ordering one tmrw on pay day x


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Mom2sam said:


> M-smurf from previous experience i always had conceived the cycles i thought i had no hope lol so you never know you might be in for a pleasant surprise. Wat dpo are u? What bbt did you buy & where from i'l be ordering one tmrw on pay day x

Well since I found out iv been temping wrong (on top of my tongue instead of underneath) I'm not sure it's made me even more unsure to the point cd 16 may not be main ov day I tested the theory just now, took my temp under my tongue which came back 36.84 degree c then did it on top and that was only 36.56 so it's quite a big difference. I bought mine on amazon it's great cost me £9 think it was but it's great at it remembers 50 temps and it even stores the time and date each temp was taken bearin in mind if u go for same as I bought it took 7days to get here : https://www.amazon.co.uk/exec/obidos/ASIN/B00IF1GD20/ref=ox_ya_os_product_refresh_T1 comes from china lol

If I did still o on cd 16 then I'm 10dpo today


----------



## Diddy2013

3dpo....in the wait!


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Diddy2013 said:


> 3dpo....in the wait!

Fx :baby:


----------



## Mom2sam

It says unavailable m-smurf so think i'l have to just go for another one for now thanks for tip though so i place it under my tongue then 

Diddy wishing you lots of luck for this cycle


----------



## mzhwd

GL ladies. I hope AF stays away. I wonder how MolGold is doing.

Mummy your thermometer sounds amazing. I have just a plan bbt thermometer that keeps the last temp lol. But I guess it gets the job done.


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

mzhwd said:


> GL ladies. I hope AF stays away. I wonder how MolGold is doing.
> 
> Mummy your thermometer sounds amazing. I have just a plan bbt thermometer that keeps the last temp lol. But I guess it gets the job done.

It sure does, those ones kept breaking on me for some reason lol

Mom2sam yea under the tongue and I believe to one side not in the middle and always use the same side


----------



## Mom2sam

Cd1 for me today af came today & had a 13 day Lp & spotting only 1-2 days before af so looks like body is regulating back to what it's supposed to. 

Hope July is my month. How is everyone feeling any updates


----------



## Mom2sam

Right to one side, i would've just ended up putting in middle so thanks x


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

I started havin hot flashes other than that nothing.


----------



## Diddy2013

4dpo. I don't feel anything!


----------



## Diddy2013

Checking in to see where everyone is at, quiet couple of days!


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

I'm expecting af any day now lol well tomorrow or Monday so just see what happens if no sign of it wen I wake on Monday il test hehe how's u feelin diddy?


----------



## Diddy2013

I'm just sort of bloaty and had a bit of spotting. But nothing to significant. I'll probably test July 1st and every other day until af.


----------



## Mom2sam

Hey hope everyone is well, not much happening at my end only cd3 anyway ordered what i needed just waoting for it in post. 
Spotting sounds promising Diddy. Hope af stays away m-smurf & you see a bfp when you test.


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Mom2sam said:


> Hey hope everyone is well, not much happening at my end only cd3 anyway ordered what i needed just waoting for it in post.
> Spotting sounds promising Diddy. Hope af stays away m-smurf & you see a bfp when you test.

Tested this morn bfn but no signs of af yet either. DD has been ill today and yesterday she slept a lot yesterday n would hardly eat, got her to eat a little bolenaise for tea last night. Got up this morn asked her if she ok she said yes gave her breakfast which she then threw up all over me :( sad thing is she was going a party today n had to stop her goin :(


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Cd 30 now, thought af was gonna come today for sure as fmu was quite dark this morning but still nothing had my fmu stored in my mini fridge as I was expecting the witch to show her face and have to start takin samples everyday once my next cycle starts. So I tested with it just now and bfn :shrug: ff thinks I'm currently 7dpo but I'm blaming missin 3temps at my usual ov time that would have confirmed it. Does it consider the 3 missed temps does anyone know? I really hope it's wrong because it's sayin with that af ain't due til 6th makin it a 35day cycle. Dunno what to think now this cycle is so messed up.
Edit: Soo end of CD 30 and no af havin me more convinced ff is right maybe?


----------



## Mom2sam

Hi sorry about the bfn. I'm not sure about ff how long is your cycle normally? Hopefully you get an answer either way. Hope dd feeling better too x

Cd4 3 more days & the fun begins. Got my vit D in post today but still no thermometer or preseed. Should be here soon though. Think i'l just keep my ovia app to store info in for now when i start charting as ff looked too complicated. Ovia pretty simple & straight forward & been accurate so far


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Mom2sam said:


> Hi sorry about the bfn. I'm not sure about ff how long is your cycle normally? Hopefully you get an answer either way. Hope dd feeling better too x
> 
> Cd4 3 more days & the fun begins. Got my vit D in post today but still no thermometer or preseed. Should be here soon though. Think i'l just keep my ovia app to store info in for now when i start charting as ff looked too complicated. Ovia pretty simple & straight forward & been accurate so far

When I first began charting they was around 36days but last 4 or 5 have either been 28 or 29 days which means iv now gone past that and the only explanation can be because I stopped agnus castus but that is very unlikely as they say it takes 3month to get into your system and I'd only took it a month since I didn't get chance to this cycle. I did find something I didn't know about the agnus... Apparently it increases ur lh hormone which explains my strong positive opks last month. So it leaves one or two other options now, either Ff is right and I ovulated late at CD23 or I am late as of tomorrow I shall see my temp in the morn n test again but if I did o late that also explains why I didn't feel like I was in tww.

Hope ur thermometer arrives tomorrow which one did u order? And hopefully ur preseed arrives too. I think dd is feeling better but nursery said se has to be off 48hrs after being sick so she's off tomorrow aswell lol, do I sound disheartened at a lie in hehe :happydance:


----------



## Diddy2013

7 dpo and starting to create symptoms in my head. At least my tww is half way through and within the next week I'll make it or break it.


----------



## mzhwd

FX'd for you Diddy.

Mummy I hope that your baby gets well. I read somewhere that it takes 20 - 90 days for you to notice a change. So that is possible. For me the 1 thing FF has been pretty close the being right, if not exactly right has been my expected AF date. It usually gives me 2 days. 

So my HSG went better than I expected. It wasn't really painful, but I did take 2 ibuprofen just to be on the safe side. My cramps are usually a MILLION times worse so I was good to go. I had absolutely no blockage and uterus looked good. I had no spotting and took off that pad after about 4 hours. Yay!!!!! I hate pads lol. I feel great so DH and I will BD tonight. We tried to get the results of his SA today, but they were closed when we called and of course they wouldn't call us immediately with the results. Oh well, we will be calling them 1st thing in the morning. 

So on to the FertilAid. I can definitely feel it doing something. 1 thing i've noticed and others around me would be the rapid breast growth. I know it couldn't be the FertilAid, because it started before that, but that hasn't slowed it down. I think the vitamins triggered something. My boobs were fine before, but I guess I won't complain with bigger boobs as DH likes them. Lol Yesterday DH said I think you're going to need new bra's lol I had actually been thinking the same thing. I'm going to only assume that they'll stop eventually. Now i've been trying to work out 5x a week to make sure the rest of my body stays proportionate. I think that I may give the FertilAid 1 more try if this month is a no go. That would be a 60 day trial. I think that's enough. 


Mom2Sam I've just entered the fun zone lol......Hopefully all of my hard work will pay off this cycle.


----------



## Mom2sam

M-smurf keep us update either way & cant remember name of thermometer was £5/£6 off amazon. 

Diddy 7dpo wow i'd be testing in 2 days lol but good your holding out good luck & lots of babydust to you 

Mzwid that's fab about results! I too thought cramping wasn't too bad afterwards & good luck for this cycle 

Only cd5 for me argh it's dragging lol but loving the weather so staying busy x


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Still no sign of af so I'm guessin I'm 8dpo like FF says


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

mzhwd said:


> FX'd for you Diddy.
> 
> Mummy I hope that your baby gets well. I read somewhere that it takes 20 - 90 days for you to notice a change. So that is possible. For me the 1 thing FF has been pretty close the being right, if not exactly right has been my expected AF date. It usually gives me 2 days.
> 
> So my HSG went better than I expected. It wasn't really painful, but I did take 2 ibuprofen just to be on the safe side. My cramps are usually a MILLION times worse so I was good to go. I had absolutely no blockage and uterus looked good. I had no spotting and took off that pad after about 4 hours. Yay!!!!! I hate pads lol. I feel great so DH and I will BD tonight. We tried to get the results of his SA today, but they were closed when we called and of course they wouldn't call us immediately with the results. Oh well, we will be calling them 1st thing in the morning.
> 
> So on to the FertilAid. I can definitely feel it doing something. 1 thing i've noticed and others around me would be the rapid breast growth. I know it couldn't be the FertilAid, because it started before that, but that hasn't slowed it down. I think the vitamins triggered something. My boobs were fine before, but I guess I won't complain with bigger boobs as DH likes them. Lol Yesterday DH said I think you're going to need new bra's lol I had actually been thinking the same thing. I'm going to only assume that they'll stop eventually. Now i've been trying to work out 5x a week to make sure the rest of my body stays proportionate. I think that I may give the FertilAid 1 more try if this month is a no go. That would be a 60 day trial. I think that's enough.
> 
> 
> Mom2Sam I've just entered the fun zone lol......Hopefully all of my hard work will pay off this cycle.

I would have actually been more believing if I didn't have 3missin temps wen I thought I usually o hehe but since still no af I'm guessin it is right.


----------



## mzhwd

Mummy I took a look at your chart and I see what you mean. With your other temps being low after the skipped temps, I would say FF might be right. Do you remember when your fertile cm went away? (That's usually helpful for me)

I'm out of opks and am contemplating on if I want to buy any. I could just use temps and chart my cm. All of those usually line up for me. I think it's just something about seeing that smiley face that gives me a feeling of confirmation.


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

mzhwd said:


> Mummy I took a look at your chart and I see what you mean. With your other temps being low after the skipped temps, I would say FF might be right. Do you remember when your fertile cm went away? (That's usually helpful for me)
> 
> I'm out of opks and am contemplating on if I want to buy any. I could just use temps and chart my cm. All of those usually line up for me. I think it's just something about seeing that smiley face that gives me a feeling of confirmation.

I don't remember seeing any I don't get much if any I normally take evening Primrose oil but didn't get chance this cycle because of thinkin I was preg for that first week or so lol

Iv not long bought some more ic opks hehe but this is gonna be so confusin wen to start testin this next cycle with this bein longer than the normal and I use the ones clear blue sent next cycle.


----------



## mzhwd

mummy_smurf2b said:


> mzhwd said:
> 
> 
> Mummy I took a look at your chart and I see what you mean. With your other temps being low after the skipped temps, I would say FF might be right. Do you remember when your fertile cm went away? (That's usually helpful for me)
> 
> I'm out of opks and am contemplating on if I want to buy any. I could just use temps and chart my cm. All of those usually line up for me. I think it's just something about seeing that smiley face that gives me a feeling of confirmation.
> 
> I don't remember seeing any I don't get much if any I normally take evening Primrose oil but didn't get chance this cycle because of thinkin I was preg for that first week or so lol
> 
> Iv not long bought some more ic opks hehe but this is gonna be so confusin wen to start testin this next cycle with this bein longer than the normal and I use the ones clear blue sent next cycle.Click to expand...


Oh ok yeah I hate when i have no idea of what my body is doing. It seems that I've been feeling that way more than not these past few months. Our bodies are so difficult to understand.


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Yea, all I can do now is wait it out till Sunday although il no doubt be testing everyday, fx the witch stays away this time hehe.

DD plants and tomatoes started to grow today, so exciting. Going to take pictures of their progress n watch them grow. We also planted strawberries and chillies but no sign of them sayin peekaboo yet hehe. Tomorrow will hopefully pass quick, I took my laptop to pieces last night as it keep overheating then goin off so need to fix it. Cleaned the fan and got some silver based thermal paste arrivin tomorrow so il be puttin that on and then puttin it back together.

Earlier I went for a bath and found it odd I kept burpin but kept fetchin up a bit of the pie we had for tea which I found odd but I don't think it relates in any way as I looked at box n it said use by 27th June so that's kinda made me mad at mums hubby for givin it us :( but I also have a little dull backache and not sure but maybe felt like a buzzing feeling just below my stomache with a dull ache too so who knows could just be from the pie. Looks like my blue veins are makin an appearance on my bbs again lol only this time seemed more and on both :shrug: had a big bit of the green cm also earlier.

I wander how kels doing not seen her in a while now?


----------



## Mom2sam

M-smurf hopefully those symptoms point towards a bfp i just have a day or possibly two before af leaves, just tiny bits of spotting left now i'm excited for this cycle as decided to just dtd eod for next 2 weeks hopefully dh keeps up. Nothing else to report. 
Feel like a cold coming on though got sore throat & body aches hope i'm not getting ill, ds also was complaining of same symptoms


----------



## Diddy2013

Good luck smurf! I decided that after I confirmed O I would only test if I woke up at the right time but wouldn't force myself. At this point I ovulated and it's out if my hands, temping everything makes me so anxious and I read into everything. I haven't done that this cycle. (Who knows if it worked yet)

I did do a test this am, bfn not shocked, won't test for a few more days.


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Diddy2013 said:


> Good luck smurf! I decided that after I confirmed O I would only test if I woke up at the right time but wouldn't force myself. At this point I ovulated and it's out if my hands, temping everything makes me so anxious and I read into everything. I haven't done that this cycle. (Who knows if it worked yet)
> 
> I did do a test this am, bfn not shocked, won't test for a few more days.

Wens af due for you I'm going off Sunday with ff crosshairs. I'm not getting my hopes up this cycle as everytime I do the witch arrives.


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Mom2sam iv just seen someone say trial back on quick get registered before it closes again :D

https://www.surveymonkey.com/s/Clearblue_Trial_application

Just tried for u and it is indeed letting u register, fx let me know u done it.


----------



## mzhwd

Hey ladies,


Mummy I hope that the with stays away. Are you going to test or just wait for FF suspected AF day? Fx'd for you. 

Diddy what cycle day are you? I plan on not temping after I get to confirm my cross hairs as well. I'm going to try to see if that makes me a tad more relaxed during this tww. 

Mom2sam what type of trial is that?

I'm expecting to ovulate either tomorrow or Friday. I didn't buy any opks so I'll just be using my cm and temps to confirm. I'm still waiting on the SA results. I'm not really sure what's taking them so long.


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

mzhwd said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> 
> Mummy I hope that the with stays away. Are you going to test or just wait for FF suspected AF day? Fx'd for you.
> 
> Diddy what cycle day are you? I plan on not temping after I get to confirm my cross hairs as well. I'm going to try to see if that makes me a tad more relaxed during this tww.
> 
> Mom2sam what type of trial is that?
> 
> I'm expecting to ovulate either tomorrow or Friday. I didn't buy any opks so I'll just be using my cm and temps to confirm. I'm still waiting on the SA results. I'm not really sure what's taking them so long.

They supply u was digi opks that show u if ur low,high or peak fertility and pregnancy tests free in return for u filling out a daily diary and doin daily fmu samples for them that u post to them every two week to help u conceive n they use ur samples as part of their research, doesn't cost u a penny, I got my pack but cnt start til witch comes if she does lol 

I'm gonn try wait til Friday for testing.


----------



## mzhwd

So my doctor called today and told me that DH has low sperm motility and suggested 2 rounds of iui before proceeding to the next steps of infertility. Needless to say I'm completely bummed out. Do you ladies know of any natural ways to boost sperm motility?


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Sorry to hear that :( not sure u could try Google it?


----------



## Mom2sam

mummy_smurf2b said:


> Mom2sam iv just seen someone say trial back on quick get registered before it closes again :D
> 
> https://www.surveymonkey.com/s/Clearblue_Trial_application
> 
> Just tried for u and it is indeed letting u register, fx let me know u done it.

Thanks i'v just filled it in hopefully they get back to me now x


----------



## Mom2sam

M-smurf so do you store 2 weeks worth of pee or send it out everyday lol? I guess thy'l explain if they call? X

Mzwid i'm sorry about your dh results i too am not sure but can bet there definitely is natural things u can try google definitely will come up with lots. Also i would try not to worry look at it this way at least you have an answer now & they can help iui is full of succes stories for this. Also i'm sure thier are ways to improve this naturally. Fx crossed now that you know you can fix this & get your baby. I know after our tests dh had come bk fine but my results were where the problems lay with my low ovulation levels. I felt so down & like it was my fault but dh supported me & we moved forward got help & today i have ds to remind me how right dh was when he said we will have a child just be patient & dont give up. Cant be easy on your dh but i'm sure you will reassure him it's going to happen & together you can do this & will get your child that you both already love. Big hugs hun you can do this x


----------



## Mom2sam

Diddy & m-smurf fx crossed for you ladies. Molgold hope your doing well have i missed anyone? Kel hope pregnancies going well hun x

Cd6 today af should be done with tmrw


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Mom2sam said:


> M-smurf so do you store 2 weeks worth of pee or send it out everyday lol? I guess thy'l explain if they call? X
> 
> Mzwid i'm sorry about your dh results i too am not sure but can bet there definitely is natural things u can try google definitely will come up with lots. Also i would try not to worry look at it this way at least you have an answer now & they can help iui is full of succes stories for this. Also i'm sure thier are ways to improve this naturally. Fx crossed now that you know you can fix this & get your baby. I know after our tests dh had come bk fine but my results were where the problems lay with my low ovulation levels. I felt so down & like it was my fault but dh supported me & we moved forward got help & today i have ds to remind me how right dh was when he said we will have a child just be patient & dont give up. Cant be easy on your dh but i'm sure you will reassure him it's going to happen & together you can do this & will get your child that you both already love. Big hugs hun you can do this x

U store them for 14days then send them wen they send ur first box of stuff it comes with prepaid envelopes too for sendin them in. You registered now then? Keepin my fx for Sunday too, thanks


----------



## mzhwd

Thanks so much. You ladies are awesome. I called my doctor back and told them that we wanted to try a few more months naturally before proceeding to iui. I guess I just sort of had an idea of how this would work and that was far from it, of course. She told me that there's a new vitamin that they are TRYING and that she would send us some. I hope that it works and no weird side effects. I work in pharmaceuticals and I hate to be the 1 try out new things on the market. I'm going to research it as much as I can when I receive it. At least it's a vitamin and not a new drug. I would hate to be a number in one of those hilarious drug recall commercials. 

Although our chances are slim we're still going to try this cycle, who knows. I'm trying to stay in the brighter side. Unfortunately I switched my insurance this year and fertility treatment is not covered. So if we go that route we would have to pay out of pocket or wait until next year and switch my insurance back to one that covers fertility treatment. Patience is a virtue.


----------



## Diddy2013

mummy_smurf2b said:


> Diddy2013 said:
> 
> 
> Good luck smurf! I decided that after I confirmed O I would only test if I woke up at the right time but wouldn't force myself. At this point I ovulated and it's out if my hands, temping everything makes me so anxious and I read into everything. I haven't done that this cycle. (Who knows if it worked yet)
> 
> I did do a test this am, bfn not shocked, won't test for a few more days.
> 
> Wens af due for you I'm going off Sunday with ff crosshairs. I'm not getting my hopes up this cycle as everytime I do the witch arrives.Click to expand...

Saturday or Sunday is expect af. Didn't test this morning.


----------



## Diddy2013

mzhwd said:


> So my doctor called today and told me that DH has low sperm motility and suggested 2 rounds of iui before proceeding to the next steps of infertility. Needless to say I'm completely bummed out. Do you ladies know of any natural ways to boost sperm motility?

I've only read vitamin c, but I don't know if it just helps quality or anything. Did the doctor recommend anything for him???


----------



## Diddy2013

I am cd26 and 9dpo. 13 days until the fertility doctor appointment.


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Diddy2013 said:


> mummy_smurf2b said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Diddy2013 said:
> 
> 
> Good luck smurf! I decided that after I confirmed O I would only test if I woke up at the right time but wouldn't force myself. At this point I ovulated and it's out if my hands, temping everything makes me so anxious and I read into everything. I haven't done that this cycle. (Who knows if it worked yet)
> 
> I did do a test this am, bfn not shocked, won't test for a few more days.
> 
> Wens af due for you I'm going off Sunday with ff crosshairs. I'm not getting my hopes up this cycle as everytime I do the witch arrives.Click to expand...
> 
> Saturday or Sunday is expect af. Didn't test this morning.Click to expand...

I didn't either 10dpo today.


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

mzhwd said:


> Thanks so much. You ladies are awesome. I called my doctor back and told them that we wanted to try a few more months naturally before proceeding to iui. I guess I just sort of had an idea of how this would work and that was far from it, of course. She told me that there's a new vitamin that they are TRYING and that she would send us some. I hope that it works and no weird side effects. I work in pharmaceuticals and I hate to be the 1 try out new things on the market. I'm going to research it as much as I can when I receive it. At least it's a vitamin and not a new drug. I would hate to be a number in one of those hilarious drug recall commercials.
> 
> Although our chances are slim we're still going to try this cycle, who knows. I'm trying to stay in the brighter side. Unfortunately I switched my insurance this year and fertility treatment is not covered. So if we go that route we would have to pay out of pocket or wait until next year and switch my insurance back to one that covers fertility treatment. Patience is a virtue.

you did just get me thinkin I might get some fertility insurance in case, do they cover both male and female for one price?


----------



## mzhwd

Fx'd for you guy's I hope AF stays away.

Diddy she did say that they will be sending him some new vitamin that they are trying, but she didn't give me a name. When I get them in the mail I'll tell you guys. I probably won't get it until Monday or Tuesday cause of the holiday tomorrow. I'm glad for that cause I needed this 3 day weekend. Your fertility appointment is getting closer the next few days will go by quick hopefully. I said I would buy some fertility blend for males if I the vitamins they send don't work or dh doesn't like them. 

Mummy

Yeah they cover both male and female treatment. I wish now that I would've just stayed with them. The price wasn't much of a difference either like 2 extra dollars a month. The only reason I changed is cause I wanted both dental and health from the same place and I didn't think that I would be at this point of course. Currently I'm with Cigna and the Dental is AMAZING the health is good too, but no fertility treatment or meds are covered. (The 1 thing that I would use it for) Before I was with Humana Dental not really good, but health phenomenal. So I'm just going to go Cigna Dental and Humana Health. 

Hopefully we conceive over the next 2 months, cause I'd prefer to conceive my child making love to my husband than laying in some white wall hospital room with a Speculum. If not I'm going to make a iui appointment for end of September early October and pay out of pocket for what ever is needed. That way I don't have to wait for next year. I guess I really want my bump apparently lol


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

I was havin a look at a few insurance cheapest I found was £100 a month lol but il keep lookin


----------



## Mom2sam

Fx crossed mzwid you conceive before it comes to iui i completely understand & happened for me before it got to that so hopefully does for you too x

Diddy 9dpo already! X

M-smurf in uk were lucky we get all that for free on nhs i didn't have to pay anything for tests & they said iui would've been free on nhs too also 2 goes at ivf. I think were lucky we have nhs although i'm guilty of complaining about it at times lol x


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Mom2sam said:


> Fx crossed mzwid you conceive before it comes to iui i completely understand & happened for me before it got to that so hopefully does for you too x
> 
> Diddy 9dpo already! X
> 
> M-smurf in uk were lucky we get all that for free on nhs i didn't have to pay anything for tests & they said iui would've been free on nhs too also 2 goes at ivf. I think were lucky we have nhs although i'm guilty of complaining about it at times lol x

Oh I thought with oh working we would still have to pay for it I knew u can have two go at ivf on nhs although I thought it was actually 3 lol. I'm just thinking ahead I'm worried that if after so long we have no luck oh won't try other ways because he said to me a few times if he cnt have kids he would adopt, it just made me feel he wasn't gonna consider anything else yet havin kids means the world to me.


----------



## mzhwd

Thanks Mom2Sam I'm praying that I do. 

Mummy £100 is a lot lol You should do the nhs Mom2Sam mentioned. DH had mentioned adoption a while back, but now he's more like let's do whatever it takes. So hopefully your hubby will change his mind too, if necessary. I don't have anything against adoption I'd just prefer having my own. 

This whole experience has really put a lot of things in perspective for me. I'm contemplating if I should tell my mom or not. I haven't told any one of any of this us ttc...nothing only DH and you guys. I guess I'm starting to feel like I wish I had some else to go through it with and then maybe I wouldn't feel like I'm going through it alone. Or that I'm holding a secret. But on the other hand, I don't know how comfortable I really am with telling anyone else. I'm more of a private person. 


I wonder how Kell and Melly are doing.


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Yea know what u mean iv nothing against adoption bit i too want my own and the excitement of carrying them for 9months again. Oh has told his mum we tryin and I told my mum too.

Not heard from Kell for a few week so no idea and I think mell is away?


----------



## Diddy2013

I tested this morning 10dpo...nada. I did my temp and it's not getting higher. Probably no temp or testing until Sunday. I expect af by then.


----------



## MolGold

I was expecting AF next Tuesday but it happened to arrive 1 week early! I never have perfect 28 day cycles and this cycle when I relied on cd22 as O day ( as of my last 5 cycles), O happened early! :( I am not sure if I BD'd before cd17 all that much. Hmmph, tricks my body plays.

Mzhwd - yes I am hoping the same, to conceive with DH. FX!

Diddy, all the best for a luch cycle.

M-smurf: 11 dpo! FX :)


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Only 2more days til af is due hehe although I have a feelin she will arrive lol


----------



## Mom2sam

Hmm now you got me thinking m-smurf i know back then dh was wonly working part time as he was a law student so maybe that's why we got free treatment also could be 3 treatments of ivf was 8 yrs ago so my memories not spot on. Anyway there's so much they can do now so hopefully works out for everyone. How long have you been ttc #2? I'm onto cycle 5 or 6 of actively trying now & i too find myself getting worried at times but dh isn't worried in the slightest he said it will happen just relax. Guess it's just a woman thing lol 

Cd8 for me af left yesterday & still haven't started dtd i think this cycle just going to try to relax about it all & try to dyd eod if we can (that wouldn't come into relaxed approach i guess lol) but we'l see dh working over time too this next week so will be pretty tired when comes home. My preseed has arrived & my hpts but no thermometer yet still waiting on that x

Clearblue sent a message they received my questionaire & will be contacting me in next few days


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

That made me go Google it mom2sam and from what I'm readin it depends on a few factors one being if u have kids or not which technically oh doesn't n it says gp has to refer u to qualify I just hope it doesn't come to that. We been trying for around 5month but there's only been about 3 of those with right timing lol
Currently CD 34 today for me lol
Glad to hear about clear blue they should ring u in next day or two they did me but prob get to Mon or Tuesday now


----------



## Mom2sam

Yep that sounds about right then as my doc asked few questions about how long we had been trying & if it was our first etc & then he had referred us. They haven't called yet so i'm guessing next week too. 

I think we have been trying same time then but we too took a month out so i say 4 months. Dont worry yet it's still early & i onow from experience timing is essential although they say once could be enough well for some of us dont work that way lol i had to follow smep properly both times i conceived to make sure was sperm there. Even this cycle i think we will struggle just so tired with ds being poorly & dh working late but will just try best we can

We wer both too tired to dtd today so think will try to follow smep from tmrw i usually get positive opk cd 15 so gives us enough time.


----------



## mzhwd

Fx'd for you guys. Today was my OD. It's nice to know that the Fertilaid didn't change up my ovulation day. I've been relatively consistent with CD13. Its almost a given like AF for me lol. I had a pretty nice independence day and drunk a little alcohol. I figured what the hay some times a glass is needed. Lol well I guess all I have to do now is wait and confirm ovulation. I was thinking at least now I'll save money on my smiley opks and pregnancy test. I don't think I'll be testing early any time soon.

Mom I hope that you get a chance to get some good timing BD in this cycle.


----------



## Diddy2013

Cd1....nothing I will be able to do but meet with the fertility doctor. I guess the new phase of this journey is almost beginning.


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Wow I'm so nervous right now I'm shaking haha. Yesterday I tested with ic went back after an hour and swear I could see a faint line did another day n sure I saw line much sooner so I decided to use one the clear blue one they sent me and omg I don't believe it.
 



Attached Files:







faint line.jpg
File size: 21.7 KB
Views: 3









clearblue.jpg
File size: 18.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

I decided to try one of my cb digital tests to see which was the right ov date.
 



Attached Files:







clearblue digi.jpg
File size: 44.9 KB
Views: 6


----------



## MolGold

OMG congrats M-smurf!! glad you got your BFP :) H&H 9 months!!

Sorry Diddy. I am in the same boat as you, Ihave to schedule ameeting with an RE soon :(


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Thanks I still can't believe it 

I messaged Kell on what's app yesterday but no reply :( was trying see where she is.


----------



## Mom2sam

OmG m-smurf huge congrats! Knew one of you would would get a bfp this month. Wishing u a very h&h 9 months x 

So what did you do this cycle, plz share it all bd schedule if you can remember? Anything & everything. Hopefully we all join u soon. X


----------



## Mom2sam

Sorry Diddy but glad you got appointment coming up & hopefully they can help x


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Mom2sam said:


> OmG m-smurf huge congrats! Knew one of you would would get a bfp this month. Wishing u a very h&h 9 months x
> 
> So what did you do this cycle, plz share it all bd schedule if you can remember? Anything & everything. Hopefully we all join u soon. X

You all better had join us soon or there be trouble hehe. We bd 3days in a row wen I expected to ovulate, however didn't ovulate til 7days later and luckily oh wanted to bd the morn of day before ov so it was what I thought just for fun so it was relaxed, hadn't used any meds at all not even evening Primrose oil or preseed. Who knows maybe the agnus castus I used the month before helped.

I heard from Kell today text her, all is fine with her she's 10week now lol


----------



## Diddy2013

Smurf congrats on your bfp!

Gold- when is your re appointment?

I wish my appointment was this week! I hate that I am going to have a cycle with basically no chance at ovulating :/


----------



## mzhwd

Mummy congrats hun. I'm so glad that one of us got the BFP. Yayyyyyy!!!!!!! I hope that you have a h&h 9 months.

Sorry to hear the witch got you Diddy and MolGold. 

FX'D for the rest of us.


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

mzhwd said:


> Mummy congrats hun. I'm so glad that one of us got the BFP. Yayyyyyy!!!!!!! I hope that you have a h&h 9 months.
> 
> Sorry to hear the witch got you Diddy and MolGold.
> 
> FX'D for the rest of us.

Thanks :D done another ic today line is more seeable today but still very faint. It does feel much better seein a line on that with all the bad things I read about blue dye tests lol


----------



## Mom2sam

M-smurf guess when it is meant to happen it will so just got to keep trying & month you conceived was when you were worrying over when you ovulated etc lol those ic are so slow with progression. Kel is already 10 weeks! Wow whr did the time go x

Cd11 for me ladies should ovulate next 4/5 days so better get on with it lol bd once till now but time to up it. 
Diddy all the best for appointment 

Right whose next for a bfp on here. Think only 3/4 of us left? Lots of babydust to everyone


----------



## Mom2sam

mummy_smurf2b said:


> mzhwd said:
> 
> 
> Mummy congrats hun. I'm so glad that one of us got the BFP. Yayyyyyy!!!!!!! I hope that you have a h&h 9 months.
> 
> Sorry to hear the witch got you Diddy and MolGold.
> 
> FX'D for the rest of us.
> 
> Thanks :D done another ic today line is more seeable today but still very faint. It does feel much better seein a line on that with all the bad things I read about blue dye tests lolClick to expand...

Do you have pic of ics you taken so far? I too noticed they take few days for some real progress my new batch has arrived cant wait to start testing


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Mom2sam said:


> mummy_smurf2b said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mzhwd said:
> 
> 
> Mummy congrats hun. I'm so glad that one of us got the BFP. Yayyyyyy!!!!!!! I hope that you have a h&h 9 months.
> 
> Sorry to hear the witch got you Diddy and MolGold.
> 
> FX'D for the rest of us.
> 
> Thanks :D done another ic today line is more seeable today but still very faint. It does feel much better seein a line on that with all the bad things I read about blue dye tests lolClick to expand...
> 
> Do you have pic of ics you taken so far? I too noticed they take few days for some real progress my new batch has arrived cant wait to start testingClick to expand...

I took a pic of this mornings will attach it. Which reminds me mom2sam I gonna pm u lol n u better get ur bfp next.
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0245.jpg
File size: 19.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Mom2sam

mummy_smurf2b said:


> Mom2sam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummy_smurf2b said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mzhwd said:
> 
> 
> Mummy congrats hun. I'm so glad that one of us got the BFP. Yayyyyyy!!!!!!! I hope that you have a h&h 9 months.
> 
> Sorry to hear the witch got you Diddy and MolGold.
> 
> FX'D for the rest of us.
> 
> Thanks :D done another ic today line is more seeable today but still very faint. It does feel much better seein a line on that with all the bad things I read about blue dye tests lolClick to expand...
> 
> Do you have pic of ics you taken so far? I too noticed they take few days for some real progress my new batch has arrived cant wait to start testingClick to expand...
> 
> I took a pic of this mornings will attach it. Which reminds me mom2sam I gonna pm u lol n u better get ur bfp next.[
> 
> I see it but yep remember i kept testing for days & only took 4/5 days for ot be a nice dark lol still kinda lov ic though. Have you been to docs yet think when i get mine i'l wait till it's a dark enough line for it show on docs as they use these too & then go as will need to get my hyperemesis meds too. Cant wait now you've given me hope hopefully i get my bfp soon too xClick to expand...


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

I'm glad iv given u hope no not been docs yet I thought about tryin today n use heartburn as excuse or something haha as I know otherwise u dnt see them til 8week. I was kinda naughty , just been to see oh and I wasn't sure if he was getting ideas it was hard not tellin him so I said to him if af not shown by weekend il test as goin to his on Saturday that should have thrown him off hopefully. I bought some vests from b n m today to wrap up with a preg test seems so appropriate, I attached a pic

Iv messaged u back in case u don't look lol
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0247.jpg
File size: 22.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## mzhwd

Mummy I see you're hoping for a girl lol. 

I'm CD16 today. This has been a pretty laid back cycle for me thus far. I finally got what my doctor was sending. I thought that she was sending vitamins, but instead it was a coupon for them lol. It's called ConceptionXR. And the coupon only gives like $10 off so it would be $70 a month.....Whoa that is a lot imo. So i checked out the ingredients and we may just get a different vitamin with all of the same stuff. Idk yet.

I hate wasting my time and money.


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

mzhwd said:


> Mummy I see you're hoping for a girl lol.
> 
> I'm CD16 today. This has been a pretty laid back cycle for me thus far. I finally got what my doctor was sending. I thought that she was sending vitamins, but instead it was a coupon for them lol. It's called ConceptionXR. And the coupon only gives like $10 off so it would be $70 a month.....Whoa that is a lot imo. So i checked out the ingredients and we may just get a different vitamin with all of the same stuff. Idk yet.
> 
> I hate wasting my time and money.

Yea I am and I'm sure I'm in with a very good chance as 95% our family is girls hehe

Wow that's a bit dear and what was point of post in it why not just give it u? What ingredients are in it?


----------



## Mom2sam

M-smurf that's a cute idea! I think next time i too will tell him in a cute way i usually get so excited i just go tell him with pregnancy test still in my hand. Borh times he been at home when i got my bfp lol i'l check the pm ur right i didn't check it lmao x
Oh & when i conceived with second i had to do a urine samole sample for docs to confirm before they referred to midwife although ypur right midwife wont see you until 8weeks but i found it odd they made me do a test after i had told them i have done 6 hpt & got positives lol i had to see them straight away as was puking like a dog a week after & needed meds 

Mzwid so are they just vitamins?


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Mom2sam said:


> M-smurf that's a cute idea! I think next time i too will tell him in a cute way i usually get so excited i just go tell him with pregnancy test still in my hand. Borh times he been at home when i got my bfp lol i'l check the pm ur right i didn't check it lmao x
> Oh & when i conceived with second i had to do a urine samole sample for docs to confirm before they referred to midwife although ypur right midwife wont see you until 8weeks but i found it odd they made me do a test after i had told them i have done 6 hpt & got positives lol i had to see them straight away as was puking like a dog a week after & needed meds
> 
> Mzwid so are they just vitamins?

Yep my docs also made me do a sample to confirm first. I was naughty with my first as I went docs said I did preg test but wasn't sure if it was bfp so would they test for me to which the doc replied no a line is a line couldn't believe it. So I then took myself to a n e n told them I was havin pains and thought I was preg they soon tested :haha: it wasn't totally a lie I did keep havin pains for some reason but they went way back before I was preg so I needed up havin a v early scan etc to check for ectopic lol naughty me.


----------



## Mom2sam

That's so weird how every practice has it's own procedures mine didn't take my word for it & insisted i did one for them. When do you plan on telling dd bet she'l be so excited! Went to see my sis today she only has another 10 weeks to go till her due date. She lost alot of weight with the hyperemesis in beginning & has a neat lil bump she looked so cute, were going shopping next week for baby stuff i cant wait she having another boy so will be using most her stuff from her first who is 16 month old but needs some items for herself & few baby things 

Have you worked out your due date yet?


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Mom2sam said:


> That's so weird how every practice has it's own procedures mine didn't take my word for it & insisted i did one for them. When do you plan on telling dd bet she'l be so excited! Went to see my sis today she only has another 10 weeks to go till her due date. She lost alot of weight with the hyperemesis in beginning but were going shopping next week for baby stuff i cant wait she having another boy so will be using most her stuff from her first who is 16 month old but needs some items for herself & few baby things
> 
> Have you worked out your due date yet?

Ah I guess the hyperemesis runs in the family then, I bet ur sis can't wait, my sister has 3month left of hers now she went for a 4d scan other week lol they are so awesome I had one with dd which she came to so prob why she went for one too haha. I have kell on Facebook friends now too hehe.
I told DD today as I explained to her I can't carry her places now or she will hurt the baby and asked how excited she was to have a brother or sister, she keeps asking if she can feed him/her when they come out my tummy bless her. Oh asked her if she wants to be at the birth about a month ago. That would be so awesome for her, I'm defo having a home birth this time. Going off my o date I'm due march 16th, how exciting is that, so close to Mother's Day.

Shopping will be fun I hope you enjoy it, I find myself looking at baby things already, especially when I walk past a pram shop n think il soon have to choose one lol but main thing I actually looked at are fetal dopplers they are so reassuring.


----------



## Mom2sam

M-smurf if you want to get it confirmed with docs just take your urine sample in & give it at reception & say you want it testing they'l then send it to hospital & ring you back with results in 2/3 days. They cant say no. Maybe in few days though as they use 50mlu sensitive i think so once ur ic gets darker. I know i got bfp at 9dpo went n gave 10dpo sample came bk negative. Gave another 3/4 days later & came bk positive


----------



## Mom2sam

Yep runs in family lol that's so exciting that your expecting & your sis is too! That was origionally our plan too but my sis ended up conceiving first cycle lol. That is way too cute of dd. Home birth wow! Who would be there apart from dh & dd? Do they allow more ppl? Not that i'd personally want more but can bet if i did my entire family would be stood there haha


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Mom2sam said:


> M-smurf if you want to get it confirmed with docs just take your urine sample in & give it at reception & say you want it testing they'l then send it to hospital & ring you back with results in 2/3 days. They cant say no. Maybe in few days though as they use 50mlu sensitive i think so once ur ic gets darker. I know i got bfp at 9dpo went n gave 10dpo sample came bk negative. Gave another 3/4 days later & came bk positive

You know I find it really weird how a 10miu Ic can give such faint line and yet a 25miu cb test gives a dark +. How can a less sensitive test give better results seriously? I'm guessing the digis would calculate from how much hcg there is? Shame they cnt tell u that on the screen lol I didn't know they had such a rubbish life on digis mine is already blank, don't know if that happened today or yesterday though lol. I makes me curious now how dark a frer would be lol, I'm gonna see how the ics are doing in the morning but I compared yesterday's and today's cb plus an today's is defo darker.


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Mom2sam said:


> Yep runs in family lol that's so exciting that your expecting & your sis is too! That was origionally our plan too but my sis ended up conceiving first cycle lol. That is way too cute of dd. Home birth wow! Who would be there apart from dh & dd? Do they allow more ppl? Not that i'd personally want more but can bet if i did my entire family would be stood there haha

Well I was going to have a home birth with dd but chickened out because late on I met a 2nd midwife which they said I may get her for delivery depends whose on duty, the times I saw her she didn't seem very confident what she was doing so I said nah not risking getting her and everything go wrong so went to hosp, wish I hadn't now, one night in them places is enough for me but as they ppl who check them before leavin hosp hadn't been to see us they tried keeping us another night I said no way lol they got a doc to come do it. Anyway as my ex had walked out on me even before my 12week scan it was just me, mum n her husband which was a bit weird but I didn't care I was in so much pain as I had back labour and the pain didn't build up gradually it all came at once (ouch) by the time we got to hospital it was time to push lol that's only prob with our fam we are quick deliverers. I'm sure they have a max amount of people I'd guess at 3-4?


----------



## mzhwd

Yeah I think that I would've preferred to just pick up the pamphlets. It is basically a vitamin with a high dosage of Zinc, D3, E, L carnitine, Selenium, and Folic Acid. I'll have to post the quantities later. I figured that I would buy all of the same dosages in a different vitamin. The first purchase will be about the same cost, but I was able to find some of them in a 60 and 90 d/s at GNC so we'll save money in the long run.

Mummy that sounds so fun you and sister. My cousin recently had a home birth. She had her dh, mom and ds there. I don't like the idea of staying at a hospital, but I'd prefer to be in a safe environment jic. Her birth went perfectly fine though and I'm sure yours will too.

Mom Fx'd for you. I hope you're getting your bd in. When I get my BFP I wanted to tell DH in a cute way like that, but now I'm just like whatever. It just doesn't seem as special anymore. We'll probably find out at the same time.


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Fx for you too mzhwd I'm guessin u have o this cycle lookin at ur chart hopefully we will see a few more bfps this time :D I'm goin no where til u all got ur bfps so ur stuck with me hehe


----------



## Mom2sam

That's fab about the quick deliveries mine was 24 hrs from when i got to hospital but was 4cm dilated when i went in & took forever to progress however i had had that much gas & air that i didn't realise i was in there that long wasn't until i'd given birth that i looked at my sis who looked white from horror that i said 'u look like shit!' To which she replied 'thanks we have been in here 24 hrs! Lol i took 2 of my sisters dh kept switching with them.
My freind had home birth & said was fab midwife was really good. I also hate hospitals nurses can be so unhelpful & rude once ur back in the ward but i too get scared what if there was a complication as last time i had really bad tears & they couldn't stictch me back up 2 midwives tried before having to get doc. 

It's fab that most ladies on this thread have got thier bfp so gives us all hope but i miss you ladies when you leave lol so deffo keep popping back in we'd love to hear all updates & hopefully everyone on this thread joins pregnancy boards soon 

Mzwid your right just buy cheaper versions of same vitamins. 

Cd12 & in my fertile window should be ovulaing soon managed t bd last night alrhough we were both shattered so wasn't sexy at all lol


----------



## Mom2sam

Clearblue text today that i'm still in line & they will be calling me in next few days to ask few more questions. What kind of questions will they ask?


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Mom2sam said:


> Clearblue text today that i'm still in line & they will be calling me in next few days to ask few more questions. What kind of questions will they ask?

You should have heard the midwife who delivered dd she was nasty I felt like reporting her. She kept saying hurry up I have others to deliver and wasn't helping me at all so I also needed stitches with getting it all wrong because of her :growlmad: what was even worse they didn't give her straight to me :growlmad: took her for weighin etc which was out of order.

They will call u twice in total first time it's very basic can't remem what they asked but was only on phone about 5min lol second time they ask if ur taking any mess to affect u conceiving, what day in your cycle u ov, length of ur cycles it's just little stuff like that then they will tell u when they are gonna send out your box and ul get a txt the day they do n then u should get box next day. I have to post mine back to them now even thou I used two of their preg tests lol they cnt go mad thou as it says on front to be used before or during the trial.


----------



## Mom2sam

That is out of order i'v noticed no care or compassion left in some nurses & midwives. My first one before shift change was a right b****h too & i made sure i told her as on gas & air couldn't hold back my thoughts or tongue lol. 

How many pregnancy tests did they give you?


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

3, I believe they send more after u send ur first batch of samples too. Also if u don't conceive while on the survey they will send u 3 more month supply opks for free how good is that.


----------



## Diddy2013

I won't be much around over the next week. I will be checking in after my fertility appt.


----------



## mzhwd

Please do stay around mummy.

That cb trial thingy sounds amazing. I never knew that they did so much extra for women ttc. Yea it's definitely nice to see us getting our BFP'S on this thread. I'm sure everyone of us on here will. I'm 3dpo today so FX'd this would be our cycle. This has been a really nice bd cycle for me, which I'm glad for no stress. 

Diddy when is your fertility appointment?


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Diddy2013 said:


> I won't be much around over the next week. I will be checking in after my fertility appt.

Good luck let us know how it goes.



mzhwd said:


> Please do stay around mummy.
> 
> That cb trial thingy sounds amazing. I never knew that they did so much extra for women ttc. Yea it's definitely nice to see us getting our BFP'S on this thread. I'm sure everyone of us on here will. I'm 3dpo today so FX'd this would be our cycle. This has been a really nice bd cycle for me, which I'm glad for no stress.
> 
> Diddy when is your fertility appointment?

I promise I'm not going any where, I'm so happy I found this thread as I feel we have a good little circle of friends here in this thread. And I want to see all of you get ur bfps ASAP. I can defo reccommend the relaxed approach I know I wasn't this time lol but the time me n oh thought we bd for fun was actually the time I conceived as before that we hadn't bd for 7days and it was the one and only time I did so I actually could be quite certain I'd have conceived on ov day which was the day after we bd. Have none of u ever thought of trying the supplements like I did, agnus castus, evening primrose oil? Agnus castus is good for men too to help their sperm. Just thought I'd ask lol I'd only took the agnus castus for one month which there is mixed opinions on some say take til ov n others say continue through ur cycle but thing is it's only safe to take in the first trimenster after that u have to stop so I wasn't prepared to take the risk of mc so stopped at ov but I just can't help think it helped get my bfp.


----------



## Mom2sam

We'l be here Diddy when you return & fx for you x

Mzwid i think the clearblue trial is cool too free opk lol m-smurf hw many hpt did they send? 

I took epo the cycle i conceived ds. As it helped with ewcm i was on clomid so dried it up also used preseed that cycle. Not tried agnus cactus what is that for? Might tey that with epo next cycle then anythibng if it helps now i thought first 6 cycles will just take it easy onto fifth now so will try epo too next cycle

I remember cycle i conceived ds had taken epo and also pure carrot juice cant even remember what it was for lol also cough syrup that thins down mucus something worked. Second time i conceived only opks & preseed & smep plan.


----------



## Mom2sam

Oops sorry you already replied to hpt question


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Mom2sam said:


> We'l be here Diddy when you return & fx for you x
> 
> Mzwid i think the clearblue trial is cool too free opk lol m-smurf hw many hpt did they send?
> 
> I took epo the cycle i conceived ds. As it helped with ewcm i was on clomid so dried it up also used preseed that cycle. Not tried agnus cactus what is that for? Might tey that with epo next cycle then anythibng if it helps now i thought first 6 cycles will just take it easy onto fifth now so will try epo too next cycle
> 
> I remember cycle i conceived ds had taken epo and also pure carrot juice cant even remember what it was for lol also cough syrup that thins down mucus something worked. Second time i conceived only opks & preseed & smep plan.

It does quite a bit, regulates hormones, increases lh and its also good for ur oh to take for better sperm.


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Oh wow lead in bed thinkin just now and cnt believe what iv just realised, now this is totally weird. My sister is currently pregnant expecting #2 2days after my dds bday so what was the likelyhood that I would get preg expecting #2 also but get this, I'm due on her dds bday :o


----------



## mzhwd

mummy_smurf2b said:


> Diddy2013 said:
> 
> 
> I won't be much around over the next week. I will be checking in after my fertility appt.
> 
> Good luck let us know how it goes.
> 
> 
> 
> mzhwd said:
> 
> 
> Please do stay around mummy.
> 
> That cb trial thingy sounds amazing. I never knew that they did so much extra for women ttc. Yea it's definitely nice to see us getting our BFP'S on this thread. I'm sure everyone of us on here will. I'm 3dpo today so FX'd this would be our cycle. This has been a really nice bd cycle for me, which I'm glad for no stress.
> 
> Diddy when is your fertility appointment?Click to expand...
> 
> I promise I'm not going any where, I'm so happy I found this thread as I feel we have a good little circle of friends here in this thread. And I want to see all of you get ur bfps ASAP. I can defo reccommend the relaxed approach I know I wasn't this time lol but the time me n oh thought we bd for fun was actually the time I conceived as before that we hadn't bd for 7days and it was the one and only time I did so I actually could be quite certain I'd have conceived on ov day which was the day after we bd. Have none of u ever thought of trying the supplements like I did, agnus castus, evening primrose oil? Agnus castus is good for men too to help their sperm. Just thought I'd ask lol I'd only took the agnus castus for one month which there is mixed opinions on some say take til ov n others say continue through ur cycle but thing is it's only safe to take in the first trimenster after that u have to stop so I wasn't prepared to take the risk of mc so stopped at ov but I just can't help think it helped get my bfp.Click to expand...





Yeah I do agree with you mummy this was a great thread to join. The best 1 I've been apart of. I've taken basic supplements before. I also tried maca and preseed, just to try it. DH has taken maca and Geritol and some basic supplements before. I only recently heard of the Angus one. I may look into that one too. BFP here I come lol

GL Diddy....can't wait to hear the results


----------



## Mom2sam

Mummy looks like you'l be having a few bdays close together then lol da told me he wants next babys to be in summer as his falls in feb so always too cold to do anything outdoors & said if it's bday falls in summer i can talk him/her into going to a theme park for bday haha the things they come up with. He started to ask questions about how do we get a baby but he only 7 so at moment i just told him we pray & God gives us baby when time is right because babies are so special so take rime to make to which he replied 'well pray harder!' Haha

I think i'l definitely look into agnus castus for next cycle & try it along with epo. Mzwid fx crossed for you are u in the 2ww? I'm still waiting to ovulate doing eod for bd routine so missed last night but i'm in my fertile window so will bd again tonight & hopefully should get positive opk in next day or two then will do 3 days in a row x


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Aww bless I'm glad dd hasn't asked I'd be stuck for what to say u did well with ur responce although yesterday dd did ask how's the baby gonna get out your tummy lol I wasn't really sure what to say so I said don't know lol


----------



## Diddy2013

July 15th is the appt.

The 14th I'm visiting my best friend who is in the hospital right now in labor. In so jealous. I'm happy for her but sad for myself.


----------



## Mom2sam

Diddy i been there i knw exactly how u feel. Ur happy for her but want this so badly for yourself. Wen ttc my first i remember every year a family member or freind sometimes 3/4 would be pregnant i'd be happy for them but sad inside for myself wasn't until my patience was running out that i broke dwn & cried & started praying & i honestly think that's when it got answered before that i never sincerely prayed for it. I'm religious though so i do beleive when it's meant to happen it will we sometimes we dont understand Gods plan for us but i trust him completely. 
You watch it will be your turn soon & you'llappreciate it so much more praying for u too & everyone else x

M-smurf haha yep i'm waiting for that one bet they'l freak out wen they find out where they'v come from lol think i'l stick to tummy story too for few years


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Lol iv told dd a few times she come out my tummy , one day she asked if she could go back in haha no way that would be so painfully giving birth to a now child.

My hormones are not my friend today playin mind games with me, don't know where it's come from never had it with dd but I can't shake it off, worrying something will go wrong especially with dd keep stressing me out I really need to get it through to her to stop doing it. I'm so tempted to buy some frer or something tomorrow to try put my mind at rest. I'm pretty sure I won't have it easy this time there's no way il get away with a 2nd symptom free. The only symptom I had with dd was a few week feelin nauseas from about 16week and it was never enough to throw up. Did anyone else have prob s feelin something would go wrong and how did u shake it off? I even wander if somethin in the prenatal could be doing it.


----------



## Mom2sam

M-smurf it's completely normal your hormones will be doing all sorts of crazy stuff in pregnancy. Dont worry nothing will go wrong. I think it's just harder in first trimester with hormones & emotions are sky high just try to take it easy know that's easier said than done with a 3 yr old lol take frer if it'l put ur mind at ease but hun everythings gonna be fine x

Try take a nice soak i know it would help me tbh i never had time to think properly being so dehydrated & high on anti sickness meds i remember just sleeping alot lol was no fun


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Lol tiredness is the main problem I'm having, never have enough sleep i just feel like lettin dd have a day off so I can sleep longer lol maybe I could let her skive from nursery Friday and have a long weekend haha role on next Friday wen I get lots of sleep lol they break up for 6week.


----------



## mzhwd

Diddy you're definitely not alone. The 15th will be here in no time. Try not to stress over it....i know that's easier said than done. Sending Baby dust your way. I'm sure you'll have your bump soon especially if you keep it up like you have. :)

Kids say some the funniest things. When we first started ttc I never wanted to be pregnant in the summer and other crazy things that I had in my mind, but now I just dont care as long as I have my perfect little one. Lol I hope that you don't have too many symptoms mummy. 

In a perfect world we would have a pain free birth, no pregnancy symptoms and no stretch marks lol


----------



## mzhwd

Mom I'm 4dpo today so I guess my little eggy is making it's way down my fallopian tubes according to modern science. Lol :baby: here I come


----------



## MolGold

Diddy, You know what they say about sniffing a newborn / pregnant lady? Its said to activate our harmones :) So that's your silver lining! 2 people I am close to recently gave birth... And I was happy for them but just burst out crying when I came out of the hospital. I get what you mean. Our time will come too!

Mummy - Aw, sorry to hear you are feeling the full force of symptoms.. As Mom said, 1st tri is the worst, then it will get easier. Take care!

How are you ladies doing? I used to get pissed off when AF arrived after the BFNs but these days I am down even before I O, such is my pessimism. Trying to muster enthusiasm this cycle. :|


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

I'm feeling bit better about it today after I dropped dd off I went and bought some pound shop tests, 2 diff makes and both gave much better lines than one I bought off eBay. Funny thing is I bought the same make as my ov tests as last month I was happy with them giving me strong positive opk so I thought the preg ones would be as good, no chance it's still a faint line with no progression yet pound shop ones which was cheaper have worked far better makes u wander doesn't it.


----------



## Mom2sam

M-smurf yep mine breaks up on the wednesday following after yours breaks up. That's true with tests it took ages for my ic to catch up where as frer was dark as control line. 

I too used to hope i get pregnant in winter but got pregnant in june with ds & second time was in sept gotta say i preferred sept as days were shorter but now i'm not bothered as long as i conceive lol

4dpo wow i'm still waiting to ovulate here. Did opk still negative. We dtd last night but ovia app has me at high fertlity today so don't know whether to miss today & bd again tmrw or do it again tonight. Gets so confusing.


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Mom2sam have ur cycles shown a consistent o day?


----------



## Mom2sam

Yes past 3/4 cycles been getting positive opk on cd15/16 mostly been cd15


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Ah right what CD are you now?


----------



## Diddy2013

MolGold said:


> Diddy, You know what they say about sniffing a newborn / pregnant lady? Its said to activate our harmones :) So that's your silver lining! 2 people I am close to recently gave birth... And I was happy for them but just burst out crying when I came out of the hospital. I get what you mean. Our time will come too!
> 
> Mummy - Aw, sorry to hear you are feeling the full force of symptoms.. As Mom said, 1st tri is the worst, then it will get easier. Take care!
> 
> How are you ladies doing? I used to get pissed off when AF arrived after the BFNs but these days I am down even before I O, such is my pessimism. Trying to muster enthusiasm this cycle. :|

I feel bad about it but I've been trying everything. It's horrible knowing that even though I'm so proactive, is not enough. I hope the dr gives me some magical answer


----------



## mzhwd

Mom I hate not knowing when to BD and when to hold it. Hopefully you ovulate soon. Yeah the 1st half of this tww is going by extremely fast for me. That I am extremely grateful for and next month I'm moving so I know next month will fly by.

Diddy :hugs: Part of my heart sunk every time I found out that a new 1 of my friends we're pregnant. I can't say that I'm completely over it, but I feel alot better after our last doctors appointment. I hope that your appointment goes good. I think it was the not knowing that that really made it hard for me.

MolGold what CD are you on? 

Mummy I'm glad that your line is getting darker. I've always been skeptical about some of the ic's. I try to stick with the FRER lol


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

mzhwd said:


> Mom I hate not knowing when to BD and when to hold it. Hopefully you ovulate soon. Yeah the 1st half of this tww is going by extremely fast for me. That I am extremely grateful for and next month I'm moving so I know next month will fly by.
> 
> Diddy :hugs: Part of my heart sunk every time I found out that a new 1 of my friends we're pregnant. I can't say that I'm completely over it, but I feel alot better after our last doctors appointment. I hope that your appointment goes good. I think it was the not knowing that that really made it hard for me.
> 
> MolGold what CD are you on?
> 
> Mummy I'm glad that your line is getting darker. I've always been skeptical about some of the ic's. I try to stick with the FRER lol

Pay day today and iv caved and bought some frers lol havin another of those worryin days but dd is to blame today because she stressed me out last night to the point I had to shout at her so you can imagine not long after I'm worryin it would have made me loose baby, I don't know if stress would affect it before it's even formed as a baby, if I'm right at the moment it's just some more of layers that form it lol. I went for a bath while she cried in her room lol by time I was out she had calmed down.I need to find a way to not get stressed wen she's being naughty it's so hard. I will be using my last digi tomorrow as it's the one I'll be wrapping up with the vests for oh and he will unwrap them tomorrow sometime wen I go see him even though far as he knows I'm testin tomorrow lol.

How's everyone else today did u decide to bd mom2sam lol


----------



## MolGold

mzhwd said:


> Mom I hate not knowing when to BD and when to hold it. Hopefully you ovulate soon. Yeah the 1st half of this tww is going by extremely fast for me. That I am extremely grateful for and next month I'm moving so I know next month will fly by.
> 
> Diddy :hugs: Part of my heart sunk every time I found out that a new 1 of my friends we're pregnant. I can't say that I'm completely over it, but I feel alot better after our last doctors appointment. I hope that your appointment goes good. I think it was the not knowing that that really made it hard for me.
> 
> MolGold what CD are you on?
> 
> Mummy I'm glad that your line is getting darker. I've always been skeptical about some of the ic's. I try to stick with the FRER lol

CD10, Havent started BDing yet, waiting to see my doctor tomorrow and in case she prescribes an HSG we are planning to not try this month because of radiation levels.


----------



## Mom2sam

Hey ladies hope everyone's well. 
Diddy i agree with mzwid wen ttc first i felt netter after tests & getting tests because that meant we could focus on the problem i had & that's when i conceived good luck for tests & hopefully u get answers x

Mzwid your moving i noticed after Melly, kel & m-smurf moved they got preggaz that month lol so you never know x

I did dtd on Thurs & will again today opk was negative yesterday at cd15 so waiting for smu to test again today but had dream last nught i did 4 test thst were all positive let's hope it means something x

Molgold fx crossed for hcg x


----------



## Mom2sam

M-smurf it'l be ok & wen ds acts up i now just walk away for few mins to calm down & try to ignore him works for me i know it's hard when they wind u up, you haven't told dh yet? Let us know how it goes i would'nt be able to hide it lol i got no patience. Yay for frers i love them x


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Mom2sam said:


> M-smurf it'l be ok & wen ds acts up i now just walk away for few mins to calm down & try to ignore him works for me i know it's hard when they wind u up, you haven't told dh yet? Let us know how it goes i would'nt be able to hide it lol i got no patience. Yay for frers i love them x

I did one my frers this morn it was blazing positive darker than control line lol and there is finally progression on the ic. It's been hard not tellin oh but today is the day as we goin to stay over at his lol saved my fmu for using my last digi in before we set off, yea I just didn't wanna risk battery goin flat before he opens it so later I do it the better iv read they have a 24hr battery life on them lol.

You heard back from clearblue yet?


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

MolGold said:


> mzhwd said:
> 
> 
> Mom I hate not knowing when to BD and when to hold it. Hopefully you ovulate soon. Yeah the 1st half of this tww is going by extremely fast for me. That I am extremely grateful for and next month I'm moving so I know next month will fly by.
> 
> Diddy :hugs: Part of my heart sunk every time I found out that a new 1 of my friends we're pregnant. I can't say that I'm completely over it, but I feel alot better after our last doctors appointment. I hope that your appointment goes good. I think it was the not knowing that that really made it hard for me.
> 
> MolGold what CD are you on?
> 
> Mummy I'm glad that your line is getting darker. I've always been skeptical about some of the ic's. I try to stick with the FRER lol
> 
> CD10, Havent started BDing yet, waiting to see my doctor tomorrow and in case she prescribes an HSG we are planning to not try this month because of radiation levels.Click to expand...

Fx for you


----------



## Diddy2013

I think we are going through this process with the fertility doctor only once. I've always wanted 2-3 but it's been so emotionally exhausting at this point I would just feel blessed with one and then I can go back to my normal self.

Ttc me is way more emotional and scary than regular me. Hopefully we don't sink too much money into things before it happens but I'm slowly changing the expectations I had for myself.


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Diddy2013 said:


> I think we are going through this process with the fertility doctor only once. I've always wanted 2-3 but it's been so emotionally exhausting at this point I would just feel blessed with one and then I can go back to my normal self.
> 
> Ttc me is way more emotional and scary than regular me. Hopefully we don't sink too much money into things before it happens but I'm slowly changing the expectations I had for myself.

I got my fx for u how long have u been ttc now? I know what u mean ttc does change us I think it puts a lot more strain on a relationship too since u have to time wen u bd etc which men in General don't understand very well unless u get one that wants it as much as yourself .


----------



## mzhwd

Mom2sam said:


> Hey ladies hope everyone's well.
> Diddy i agree with mzwid wen ttc first i felt netter after tests & getting tests because that meant we could focus on the problem i had & that's when i conceived good luck for tests & hopefully u get answers x
> 
> Mzwid your moving i noticed after Melly, kel & m-smurf moved they got preggaz that month lol so you never know x
> 
> I did dtd on Thurs & will again today opk was negative yesterday at cd15 so waiting for smu to test again today but had dream last nught i did 4 test thst were all positive let's hope it means something x
> 
> Molgold fx crossed for hcg x


That is such a coincidence. I didn't even realize it until you mentioned it lol. Hopefully it'll work that way for me too lol

I hope your dream comes true for you this cycle. That had to be a good a dream. Lol


----------



## mzhwd

mummy_smurf2b said:


> Diddy2013 said:
> 
> 
> I think we are going through this process with the fertility doctor only once. I've always wanted 2-3 but it's been so emotionally exhausting at this point I would just feel blessed with one and then I can go back to my normal self.
> 
> Ttc me is way more emotional and scary than regular me. Hopefully we don't sink too much money into things before it happens but I'm slowly changing the expectations I had for myself.
> 
> I got my fx for u how long have u been ttc now? I know what u mean ttc does change us I think it puts a lot more strain on a relationship too since u have to time wen u bd etc which men in General don't understand very well unless u get one that wants it as much as yourself .Click to expand...


I would agree with mummy, Diddy. Hopefully you don't have to put too much money into it either. Once you find out the issue, if you choose to have another baby you'll know exactly what to expect for the next time. It's always easier doing something the second time. It's sorta like driving somewhere the trip there always seems longer than the trip back. I pray that your results will yield an easier resolution than you think you hear. I do think that all things happen for a reason and everything has a season. Oh yeah and if you had to proceed to an assisted pregnancy maybe you could have twins and get 2 out of the way with at once. Lol or that's at least what I told myself. Lol

I'm praying for you and try not to stress about it too much I know that's easier said than done. I seen some funny infertility jokes online and I read one that had a dad and a baby and he tells the baby Sorry but I spent your college fund ttc you lol


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Muahaha oh just asked if iv fetched a home testing kit which I said yes he really does have no idea haha


----------



## Mom2sam

Yep digi do only have bat life of 24hrs i didn't know that wen i took one for first time & took it out next day to show my sis & was blank lol nope clearblue haven't rang yet unless they tried & ds had my mobile. He plays games on it & sometimes will ignore call if i'm in shower etc & forgets to tell me i will have to go through missed calls & just wait x

Diddy it sure is stressfull i know it was so hard for me the 5 years wen ttc cried alot, had all these conflicting emotions also did put a strain on our relationship but we got through it & now has brought us closer together because of what we went through. Prayers for you hun kp strong it will happen just as long as you both as hard as it is continue on this journey with the faith that together with eachothers support you will make this dream come true & God will bless you


----------



## Mom2sam

Lol u'v hidden it well. When are u telling him & let us know his reaction x

Mzwid thanks hun i'm on cd 16 & still negative opk but the cycles i conceived previously both times i ovulated later like cd 18/19 so maybe it's a good thing 

Diddy first time took me 5 years & second time first cycle lol so goes to show everytime is different. I know what u mean though because i too said to dh even if we coukdn't have more kids i'd count my blessings wuth the one i have as waited so long for him


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Mom2sam said:


> Lol u'v hidden it well. When are u telling him & let us know his reaction x
> 
> Mzwid thanks hun i'm on cd 16 & still negative opk but the cycles i conceived previously both times i ovulated later like cd 18/19 so maybe it's a good thing
> 
> Diddy first time took me 5 years & second time first cycle lol so goes to show everytime is different. I know what u mean though because i too said to dh even if we coukdn't have more kids i'd count my blessings wuth the one i have as waited so long for him

I waited til bedtime n after he put iPad away he un wrapped the vests but the test hadn't come out so I took it out the paper and gave it to him I was shaking haha so glad I had hold of DDs smurf to grin at haha he was really happy we talked about it all for an hour or so before going sleep. He going to be telling his mum so il prob tell my family today or tomorrow too. 

Diddy n mom2sam you both will get ur bfp soon I got my fx for u both it will happen just try to relax and I know that's hard seing as I didn't manage that myself lol but that's how it did happen for me in the end with having my mind on moving rather than ttc lol.

Lol he just said he's gonna frame the digi I was like u do know that's gonna go off later lol so I gave him my frer lol made me smile


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

mzhwd said:


> mummy_smurf2b said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Diddy2013 said:
> 
> 
> I think we are going through this process with the fertility doctor only once. I've always wanted 2-3 but it's been so emotionally exhausting at this point I would just feel blessed with one and then I can go back to my normal self.
> 
> Ttc me is way more emotional and scary than regular me. Hopefully we don't sink too much money into things before it happens but I'm slowly changing the expectations I had for myself.
> 
> I got my fx for u how long have u been ttc now? I know what u mean ttc does change us I think it puts a lot more strain on a relationship too since u have to time wen u bd etc which men in General don't understand very well unless u get one that wants it as much as yourself .Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I would agree with mummy, Diddy. Hopefully you don't have to put too much money into it either. Once you find out the issue, if you choose to have another baby you'll know exactly what to expect for the next time. It's always easier doing something the second time. It's sorta like driving somewhere the trip there always seems longer than the trip back. I pray that your results will yield an easier resolution than you think you hear. I do think that all things happen for a reason and everything has a season. Oh yeah and if you had to proceed to an assisted pregnancy maybe you could have twins and get 2 out of the way with at once. Lol or that's at least what I told myself. Lol
> 
> I'm praying for you and try not to stress about it too much I know that's easier said than done. I seen some funny infertility jokes online and I read one that had a dad and a baby and he tells the baby Sorry but I spent your college fund ttc you lolClick to expand...

Hehe I like that joke.


----------



## Mom2sam

Aaw that's sweet i still gotta say cant beleive u managed to kp it quiet this long lol x

Your absolutely right i decided last cycle not to stress no more doing good so far but cant say about once i'm in 2ww lol cd17 & still negative opk so not much to report here hopefully get a positive tmrw x


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Mom2sam said:


> Aaw that's sweet i still gotta say cant beleive u managed to kp it quiet this long lol x
> 
> Your absolutely right i decided last cycle not to stress no more doing good so far but cant say about once i'm in 2ww lol cd17 & still negative opk so not much to report here hopefully get a positive tmrw x

Have u got ur thermometer yet?


----------



## Mom2sam

Nope not received it yet maybe it's coming from abroad? I dunno lol cd18 opk still negative. Either going to ovulate late this cycle or not ov at all it's fine tho will just keep testing & see still going to kp bd though just incase but bit confused with opk by now i normally would've ovulated.


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Mhmm that's weird mom2sam are u usin diff brand opk or something?


----------



## Mom2sam

It's the one step ic opk, i have used them before but this is a new batch. I dunno what if i'm just having a cycle where i don't ovulate? M-smurf this cycle when you conceived what cd did you ovulate? I'm wandering if i ovulate late now might be too late for this cycle? Will be cd19 tmrw anyway how are u feeling? Any new preggo symptoms fatigue still there? 
How are all you other ladies? X


----------



## Mom2sam

Also does anyone know so i usualky have a 28/29 day cycle would that differ according to ovulation?


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Mom2sam said:


> It's the one step ic opk, i have used them before but this is a new batch. I dunno what if i'm just having a cycle where i don't ovulate? M-smurf this cycle when you conceived what cd did you ovulate? I'm wandering if i ovulate late now might be too late for this cycle? Will be cd19 tmrw anyway how are u feeling? Any new preggo symptoms fatigue still there?
> How are all you other ladies? X

I ovulated cd23. At the moment I'm a little worried but preying its nothing, just been toilette and wiped blood. I will just see how I am during the day today. I do have a doc apt booked for weds to get gaviscon so if need be I can tell them that instead lol

No new symptoms but yes still have the fatigue


----------



## Diddy2013

I've started doing opks and temping for this cycle, but I don't know if it's pointless. Nothing to report so far only cd 10 today and no meds this month so I'm not expecting much.

Less than 12 hours until my dr appointment. Will definitely be checking in after that.


----------



## mzhwd

Mummy I've heard that many women have a little spotting in early pregnancy. Hopefully you don't get any extra symptoms. 

Mom you may have a bad batch. Has your cm changed???? The only way to confirm ovulation really is with temping. Hopefully your thermometer comes soon. The LP should still be the same even if you ovulate later. 

Diddy FX'd for you. I hope they give you some good information and run test instead of one of those just sit and talk appointments. I hate those. And I also hated waiting for a call back on results. Hopefully you get some good info same day. Have you temp on other cycles? 

AF is due for me Sunday, I believe. This cycle has went bye super fast.


----------



## MolGold

Hey ladies,

Mzhwd: Hope AF stays away!

Diddy: Hope your appointment goes well!

Mummy - Aw, hope its just an odd bleed - don't worry too much! :)

I went to see my doc on cd10, the only day she could fit me in, then goes onto say I cant get an HSG because I didn't see her sooner! So its back to follicle monitoring this cycle. Will get an HSG next cycle if no BFP. Though she prescribed hubby some meds for increasing sperm function.


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Not as worried now didn't seem to any blood this morn except maybe remainder of last nights so maybe it was from my hemorrhoid I never managed to get rid of. I do a few tests next few days to make sure lines ain't getting lighter though. I did have like a stretching feeling or something down there aswell lol


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Worryin got the better of me so I'm off to docs n maybe go a n e


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Docs have booked me an early scan on thursday, by nhs dates I'm 6week lol so he said I may see a heartbeat n may not so we shall see, so nervous and excited. It will be an internal which ain't very comfortable from what I recall lol and iv to be there at half 9 in morning. I wouldn't have bothered since I haven't had blood again but I had something in my smu so I want to make sure all ok.


----------



## Mom2sam

Try not to worry m-smurf i had little bits of bleeding in early pregnancy with my ds but everything turned out fine they said it's quite common but it's good you getting seen x

Yep i wish my thermometer had arrived this cycle oh well might just order another. Anyway have had ewcm for days when i'd normally ovulate & still do. Did opk just now & it's finally got darker so nearly positive hopefully today or tmrw. 
M-smurf that gives me hope then if you ovulsted cd23 as i been thinking might be out for this cycle. X


----------



## Mom2sam

Diddy definitely update us good luck for appointment x

Mzwid fx crossed for you hun x

MolGold that sucks but hopefully meds work x

I wander how sirouseman is doing


----------



## Mom2sam

Oops how i just checked my emails & thermometer went out of stock so they emailed me saying will notify me soon as it's back in stock. I'm going to try to order a different one today


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Mom2sam said:


> Try not to worry m-smurf i had little bits of bleeding in early pregnancy with my ds but everything turned out fine they said it's quite common but it's good you getting seen x
> 
> Yep i wish my thermometer had arrived this cycle oh well might just order another. Anyway have had ewcm for days when i'd normally ovulate & still do. Did opk just now & it's finally got darker so nearly positive hopefully today or tmrw.
> M-smurf that gives me hope then if you ovulsted cd23 as i been thinking might be out for this cycle. X

CD 23 was a late ov for me I normally o CD16. I told mum yesterday Beth's gonna have a bro or sis she's happy for us, I was so nervous about tellin her but all went well. Oh dear that explains why ur thermometer hasn't arrived lol have u found a different one to order now? Fx you ov today or tomorrow n get bding hehe


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Mom2sam said:


> Diddy definitely update us good luck for appointment x
> 
> Mzwid fx crossed for you hun x
> 
> MolGold that sucks but hopefully meds work x
> 
> I wander how sirouseman is doing

Not seen sirouseman for a while hope she's ok.

Good luck diddy for the apt keep us updated.

Molgold fx for your bfp before hsg

Goodluck mzwid


----------



## Diddy2013

2013diddy · you!
Posted 1 sec ago
Well I dont know that I got any more answers. The dr doesn't feel it's necessary to do a dye test since I got pregnant before. (She said we could if we wanted and considering the cost if everything else probably won't)

I'm able to do two more rounds of clomid if I choose, but it would be significantly more monitoring with a trigger $600-$1000 per cycle.

Injectable will be $2000-$2500 per cycle.

Ivf $12,000 per cycle. 

Basically I'm allowed to decide which route to go.


----------



## Mom2sam

Wo that's really costly will ypur insurance cover that? X

M-smurf will order it tonight. Dh asked today if opk was positive yet i said bot quite not far off either so hopefully he reminded me both times i conceived in past i ovulated late too so might be a good thing. I sure hope so been a long cycle but only thing concerning me is if i do get a positive opk tmrw will mean i don't ovulate until next day right so only gives me 8 day Lp hmm this is all confusing. I remember cycles i did conceive first one opk was positive cd18 second time cd18. Not this late.. Oh well it's fine not too bothered still got next cycle if this one's a bust


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Mom2sam said:


> Wo that's really costly will ypur insurance cover that? X
> 
> M-smurf will order it tonight. Dh asked today if opk was positive yet i said bot quite not far off either so hopefully he reminded me both times i conceived in past i ovulated late too so might be a good thing. I sure hope so been a long cycle

Will u be testin again tonight with opk then ?


----------



## Mom2sam

I did one abit earlier on again & still not equally dark, hopefully tmrw it is, just dont know what to think about this cycle anymore will be cd20 tmrw


----------



## Diddy2013

Mom2sam said:


> Wo that's really costly will ypur insurance cover that? X
> 
> M-smurf will order it tonight. Dh asked today if opk was positive yet i said bot quite not far off either so hopefully he reminded me both times i conceived in past i ovulated late too so might be a good thing. I sure hope so been a long cycle but only thing concerning me is if i do get a positive opk tmrw will mean i don't ovulate until next day right so only gives me 8 day Lp hmm this is all confusing. I remember cycles i did conceive first one opk was positive cd18 second time cd18. Not this late.. Oh well it's fine not too bothered still got next cycle if this one's a bust

I have no insurance coverage for fertility treatments. So we are done for a few years.


----------



## Mom2sam

Oh i'm sorry. Diddy have they found any fertilty issues or are they just offering those alternatives? I see u did conceive last year, Hopefully you conceive without the need for all that. Big hugs x


----------



## Mom2sam

I just spoke to dh regarding thermometer & taking temps & he thinks i'm gettin too obsessed & that it will just make me more stressed as this cycles opk have mmm gotta say he maybe right but he thinks just because we conceived quick last year there's nothing to worry about. I dunno whether to just keep using opk now or temp too? Maybe if i just for 2/3 months it should tell me that i'm ovulating right? Then i can stop just wont tell him x


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Diddy2013 said:


> 2013diddy · you!
> Posted 1 sec ago
> Well I dont know that I got any more answers. The dr doesn't feel it's necessary to do a dye test since I got pregnant before. (She said we could if we wanted and considering the cost if everything else probably won't)
> 
> I'm able to do two more rounds of clomid if I choose, but it would be significantly more monitoring with a trigger $600-$1000 per cycle.
> 
> Injectable will be $2000-$2500 per cycle.
> 
> Ivf $12,000 per cycle.
> 
> Basically I'm allowed to decide which route to go.

Wow that is a lot of money


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Mom2sam said:


> I just spoke to dh regarding thermometer & taking temps & he thinks i'm gettin too obsessed & that it will just make me more stressed as this cycles opk have mmm gotta say he maybe right but he thinks just because we conceived quick last year there's nothing to worry about. I dunno whether to just keep using opk now or temp too? Maybe if i just for 2/3 months it should tell me that i'm ovulating right? Then i can stop just wont tell him x

I would honestly do it for a few month to confirm u have ur o date right.


----------



## Diddy2013

mummy_smurf2b said:


> Diddy2013 said:
> 
> 
> 2013diddy · you!
> Posted 1 sec ago
> Well I dont know that I got any more answers. The dr doesn't feel it's necessary to do a dye test since I got pregnant before. (She said we could if we wanted and considering the cost if everything else probably won't)
> 
> I'm able to do two more rounds of clomid if I choose, but it would be significantly more monitoring with a trigger $600-$1000 per cycle.
> 
> Injectable will be $2000-$2500 per cycle.
> 
> Ivf $12,000 per cycle.
> 
> Basically I'm allowed to decide which route to go.
> 
> Wow that is a lot of moneyClick to expand...

Much more than we are able to do right now.


----------



## Diddy2013

Mom2sam said:


> Oh i'm sorry. Diddy have they found any fertilty issues or are they just offering those alternatives? I see u did conceive last year, Hopefully you conceive without the need for all that. Big hugs x

I only conceived because of the medication clomid and now I have nothing. They offered clomid for two cycles but.....it's with monitoring, a trigger, and iui and that's about 1000


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Diddy2013 said:


> Mom2sam said:
> 
> 
> Oh i'm sorry. Diddy have they found any fertilty issues or are they just offering those alternatives? I see u did conceive last year, Hopefully you conceive without the need for all that. Big hugs x
> 
> I only conceived because of the medication clomid and now I have nothing. They offered clomid for two cycles but.....it's with monitoring, a trigger, and iui and that's about 1000Click to expand...

Why don't I give agnus castus or soy isoflavones a go they are both like Clomid I seen so many get bfps with them


----------



## Diddy2013

mummy_smurf2b said:


> Diddy2013 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mom2sam said:
> 
> 
> Oh i'm sorry. Diddy have they found any fertilty issues or are they just offering those alternatives? I see u did conceive last year, Hopefully you conceive without the need for all that. Big hugs x
> 
> I only conceived because of the medication clomid and now I have nothing. They offered clomid for two cycles but.....it's with monitoring, a trigger, and iui and that's about 1000Click to expand...
> 
> Why don't I give agnus castus or soy isoflavones a go they are both like Clomid I seen so many get bfps with themClick to expand...

Is that what fertilaid is?


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Diddy2013 said:


> mummy_smurf2b said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Diddy2013 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mom2sam said:
> 
> 
> Oh i'm sorry. Diddy have they found any fertilty issues or are they just offering those alternatives? I see u did conceive last year, Hopefully you conceive without the need for all that. Big hugs x
> 
> I only conceived because of the medication clomid and now I have nothing. They offered clomid for two cycles but.....it's with monitoring, a trigger, and iui and that's about 1000Click to expand...
> 
> Why don't I give agnus castus or soy isoflavones a go they are both like Clomid I seen so many get bfps with themClick to expand...
> 
> Is that what fertilaid is?Click to expand...

They are not the same product, what does fertilaid do? Angus castus and soy isoflavones have done so much for ppl like kick startin ovulation, stronger ovulation and it can also bring o forward but of course u can't take both together but both are far cheaper than fertilaid. Google them, u will see.


----------



## mzhwd

MolGold said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> Mzhwd: Hope AF stays away!
> 
> Diddy: Hope your appointment goes well!
> 
> Mummy - Aw, hope its just an odd bleed - don't worry too much! :)
> 
> I went to see my doc on cd10, the only day she could fit me in, then goes onto say I cant get an HSG because I didn't see her sooner! So its back to follicle monitoring this cycle. Will get an HSG next cycle if no BFP. Though she prescribed hubby some meds for increasing sperm function.



Sorry to hear that MolGold, but hopefully you won't need the shot. If you don't mind me asking, what med did she give you for DH.


----------



## mzhwd

Diddy that is an awful lot. My current insurance doesn't cover fertility either, but for whatever reason they've covered everything so far. You should give the agnus castus a try many people say that it has worked for them. I purchased the FertilAid before my last appointment and it hasn't changed my cycles. My cycles were already regular so I can't speak of anything in that area. It's supposed to help your body regulate the estrogen and progesterone hormones. Besides a full multivitamin it also includes vitex agnus castus. You should give it a try while you're saving and temp your cycles to catch the difference in between cycles. 


I don't think I'll be getting my BFP this month cause I started feeling a little crampy today. Oh well. Maybe next month and then in to the IUI. I really want to do it w/o medication, if I have to hopefully my doctor will say ok.


Mom it would say that it is a good idea to temp your cycles for a few months. After the 4th month of me temping my doctor told me that I could stop and doesn't even bother looking at the charts anymore. I still do it just to confirm ovulation and I guess it's sort of addicting lol


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Your right tempin is so addictive and exciting hehe
Fx mzhwd


----------



## Mom2sam

Yay cd20 & finally a very strong positive opk! 
i googled & it said ur Lp should stay the same so will just mean af is expected 12/13 days after tmrw for me. We shall see if that proves right. 
Anyway decided i'l temp for a few months just need to order thermometer now again before af arrives or hopefully it wont fx. Anyway going to bd next 3 days have been dtd eod up until now.


----------



## Mom2sam

Are the babymad thermometers any good?


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Mom2sam said:


> Are the babymad thermometers any good?

They are but I had no luck with them type they kept breakin on me lol that's why I ended up buyin the other lol


----------



## Mom2sam

Which one did you get? And what's battery life like, reviews on babymad alot of women say problems with battery life


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

It's the one I showed u a while back, although it was out of stock back then but just looked its in stock now and a little better than mine because u can measure in celcius or farenheight where as mine is just celcius. It comes with a great case and the battery is on the back rather than like the others where u have to pull it out n risk breaking the wires. 

https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B00IF1GD20/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

I defo reccommend it above all the cheap ones I bought even thou took around 7days to arrive as it comes from china, well worth the wait.


----------



## mzhwd

Yeah Mom your LP should remain the same. Idk the brand of my bbt thermometer. I just picked one from the drug store. Glad you got your positive opk. FX'd for you. I don't have any symptoms that I can say are apart from regular AF symptoms lol. Idk why they have to be the same symptoms lol. That is just crazy.


----------



## Mom2sam

mummy_smurf2b said:


> It's the one I showed u a while back, although it was out of stock back then but just looked its in stock now and a little better than mine because u can measure in celcius or farenheight where as mine is just celcius. It comes with a great case and the battery is on the back rather than like the others where u have to pull it out n risk breaking the wires.
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B00IF1GD20/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> I defo reccommend it above all the cheap ones I bought even thou took around 7days to arrive as it comes from china, well worth the wait.

Thanks i'v just ordered it says delivery is anywhere from 25th july-14th August


----------



## Mom2sam

mzhwd said:


> Yeah Mom your LP should remain the same. Idk the brand of my bbt thermometer. I just picked one from the drug store. Glad you got your positive opk. FX'd for you. I don't have any symptoms that I can say are apart from regular AF symptoms lol. Idk why they have to be the same symptoms lol. That is just crazy.

Thanks & yep symptoms are so similar hiw many dpo are you? I dunno if ovulating so late will gimme a chance this cycle will have to just see but if opk was positive today means i wont ovulate till tmrw cd21 cant help but think might be too late


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Ul get it within 7days mom2sam, I did


----------



## Diddy2013

mzhwd said:


> Diddy that is an awful lot. My current insurance doesn't cover fertility either, but for whatever reason they've covered everything so far. You should give the agnus castus a try many people say that it has worked for them. I purchased the FertilAid before my last appointment and it hasn't changed my cycles. My cycles were already regular so I can't speak of anything in that area. It's supposed to help your body regulate the estrogen and progesterone hormones. Besides a full multivitamin it also includes vitex agnus castus. You should give it a try while you're saving and temp your cycles to catch the difference in between cycles.
> 
> 
> I don't think I'll be getting my BFP this month cause I started feeling a little crampy today. Oh well. Maybe next month and then in to the IUI. I really want to do it w/o medication, if I have to hopefully my doctor will say ok.
> 
> 
> Mom it would say that it is a good idea to temp your cycles for a few months. After the 4th month of me temping my doctor told me that I could stop and doesn't even bother looking at the charts anymore. I still do it just to confirm ovulation and I guess it's sort of addicting lol

Mine are irregular so I hope it helps and I have a prescription for provera to lock start the next cycle if need be.


----------



## Diddy2013

Order fertilaid for the next six or so months while saving for ivf. That's my plan for now, will probably do some fertility testing in between.


----------



## mzhwd

Today I'm 11dpo and my boobs are SUPER SORE. I usually don't have AF symptoms, but sore boobs wouldn't be uncommon. All I can do now is wait. AF is due Sunday.....so at least that's not far away.

I don't know anything about provera, but I hope it works for you Diddy. I read that some people say that they could feel the FertilAid work immediately. So hopefully it works that way for you too.


----------



## MolGold

mzhwd said:


> MolGold said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies,
> 
> Mzhwd: Hope AF stays away!
> 
> Diddy: Hope your appointment goes well!
> 
> Mummy - Aw, hope its just an odd bleed - don't worry too much! :)
> 
> I went to see my doc on cd10, the only day she could fit me in, then goes onto say I cant get an HSG because I didn't see her sooner! So its back to follicle monitoring this cycle. Will get an HSG next cycle if no BFP. Though she prescribed hubby some meds for increasing sperm function.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry to hear that MolGold, but hopefully you won't need the shot. If you don't mind me asking, what med did she give you for DH.Click to expand...

I am not sure, 1 was Miracule which is supposed to reduce DH's Grade1 glutanization (netting syndrome) - This is basically when low grade sperms block the good sperms.
Another medicine she gave had some vitamins to increase motility ( he is at 60%). She said it might be 2-3 months before any real results.

Oh, and good luck for your BFP!! Did you test yet?


----------



## Mom2sam

Good luck mzwid have u tested yet? I will finally be in 2ww tomrw. M-smurf how long are your cycles & with ovulation at cd23 was that normal for you when do u normally ovulate. I just need reassurance this late ovulation wont affect my chances this cycle. Last cycle i had a 30 day cycle & hoping i have a longer cycle to give implantation a chance.


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Had my scan this morn but as expected its to early to see anything only thing we saw was gestational sack lol I go back in 10days n should have baby n heartbeat by then. They measured it at 5 to 5 n half weeks so it's no suprise nothing was seen.


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Mom2sam said:


> Good luck mzwid have u tested yet? I will finally be in 2ww tomrw. M-smurf how long are your cycles & with ovulation at cd23 was that normal for you when do u normally ovulate. I just need reassurance this late ovulation wont affect my chances this cycle. Last cycle i had a 30 day cycle & hoping i have a longer cycle to give implantation a chance.

A longer cycle won't affect it the only thing that can stop it would be a short lp. CD23 wasn't normal for me but if I'm 5 n half week then I'm doubting it as that would put me back to around CD 16 but I think il stick with 5week.


----------



## MolGold

I have a 10-11 day LP but my doctor didn't seem too concerned!


----------



## mzhwd

Mummy I'm so excited for you. &#9786; sonogram are so exciting. Lol

Mom and MolGold no I haven't tested yet. I thought about testing this morning at 12dpo fmu, but decided not to. I thought about testing tomorrow, but if I've waited this long I feel like I might as well wait 2 more days. Lol.

Glad you're finally in the TWW. I know it felt like a lifetime to you Mom.

MolGold what was at 60%???? My DH SA results were no where near that in any section. Lol The response I got from wanting to try vitamins was like......if you insist sorta thing. Which did have me a tad nervous, but what the hay. Nothing hurts a try. All was normal for his SA except he was at 12.6/ML and 31% motility. I'm wondering how much the vitamins will even increase those numbers.


----------



## mzhwd

Mummy I'm so excited for you. &#9786; sonogram are so exciting. Lol

Mom and MolGold no I haven't tested yet. I thought about testing this morning at 12dpo fmu, but decided not to. I thought about testing tomorrow, but if I've waited this long I feel like I might as well wait 2 more days. Lol.

Glad you're finally in the TWW. I know it felt like a lifetime to you Mom.

MolGold what was at 60%???? My DH SA results were no where near that in any section. Lol The response I got from wanting to try vitamins was like......if you insist sorta thing. Which did have me a tad nervous, but what the hay. Nothing hurts a try. All was normal for his SA except he was at 12.6/ML and 31% motility. I'm wondering how much the vitamins will even increase those numbers.


----------



## Mom2sam

Yep deffo too early for heartbeat but still exciting x

Normal Lp is at least 12/13 days so i'm just hoping that stays same. Will be 1dpo tmrw 

Mzwid true & well done for holding out i know i wouldn't be able to fx u get a bfp & af stays away x


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Mom2sam said:


> Yep deffo too early for heartbeat but still exciting x
> 
> Normal Lp is at least 12/13 days so i'm just hoping that stays same. Will be 1dpo tmrw
> 
> Mzwid true & well done for holding out i know i wouldn't be able to fx u get a bfp & af stays away x

I really am dreading the wait for next scan on 28th as I think it's gonna go slow since dd finishes nursery tomorrow so more time to sit around lol but I cnt wait for the scan I can honestly say I'm not worried still gettin strong hpt's and symptoms lol.

Mom2sam ur lp will always be the same, it's ovulation date that changes so 12/13dpo af will still be due, don't worry and fx u caught the egg this time.

Mzwid you are very strong I'd also have tested by now lol :test:


----------



## mzhwd

I think I'm going to test in the morning. Here goes nothing who knows maybe it'll be positive.


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

mzhwd said:


> I think I'm going to test in the morning. Here goes nothing who knows maybe it'll be positive.

Fx for you


----------



## MolGold

test mzhwd !! and let us know!

Mummy: Don't wory too much, I am sure the scans will be fine! :flower:

Mom: yay for TWW! 

I have 32-35 day cycles so I am literally dying to be in TWW already! But it doesn't look possible before cd21 or so :(


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

MolGold said:


> test mzhwd !! and let us know!
> 
> Mummy: Don't wory too much, I am sure the scans will be fine! :flower:
> 
> Mom: yay for TWW!
> 
> I have 32-35 day cycles so I am literally dying to be in TWW already! But it doesn't look possible before cd21 or so :(

Yes not worrying too much but il prob test for a few days to keep my mind at rest as long as they not gettin lighter all is good hehe


----------



## mzhwd

Well of course it was negative no surprise. Lol I wasn't really expecting it to be positive so I'm not actually bombed out, which is awesome. 

MolGold what cd are you on now? 

Mom it's up to you. Fx'd that this is your month.


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

mzhwd said:


> Well of course it was negative no surprise. Lol I wasn't really expecting it to be positive so I'm not actually bombed out, which is awesome.
> 
> MolGold what cd are you on now?
> 
> Mom it's up to you. Fx'd that this is your month.

Sorry to hear that u still got time yet 

Come on girls want to see another bfp


----------



## Mom2sam

M-smurf that's great u get another scan how come they doing early scans? I know thier so tight in uk with early scans. You'll for sure see heartbeat at next scan how exciting time is also dragging for me but i will start testing at 8dpo lol just to keep me busy u have 30 ic x

Mzwid sorry about bfn i'm not holding out much hope either will make it easier if i get bfn too that way x


----------



## Mom2sam

Molgold hope you join me in 2ww soon x


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Mom2sam said:


> M-smurf that's great u get another scan how come they doing early scans? I know thier so tight in uk with early scans. You'll for sure see heartbeat at next scan how exciting time is also dragging for me but i will start testing at 8dpo lol just to keep me busy u have 30 ic x
> 
> Mzwid sorry about bfn i'm not holding out much hope either will make it easier if i get bfn too that way x

Just because of that blood I mentioned I went doc n he said he bookin me in for scan lol but because nothin more than gestational sack could be seen they wanna do another to be sure. I'm currently trying to find a Doppler to buy lol


----------



## Mom2sam

Oh yea sorry you did mention that earlier i remember now. Dopplers are good but i know freinds who got them said sometimes u just panic when everything is completely ok but somehow doppler doesn't pick up on hearbeat. 
Ds really winding me up today at that stage now where he thinks he knows it all just sat him down to have a chat about his attitude today & boy took me a good hour to get through to him. He started playing me & his dad off another dads more of the disciplinary & i'm the softie & today he couldn't take that it didn't work & mum is getting stricter too. I really am not looking forward to teenage years lol thier hard work when thier not babies no more.


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Haha yes they are Beth's just fin nursery for 6week today and already she's being naughty lol it's going to be a long 6week.


----------



## Mom2sam

Mine still got one more week


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Do they go back a week later then?


----------



## Mom2sam

I don't know i need to check on that x

2dpo today 6 more days until i start testing will start testing at 8dpo


----------



## Diddy2013

mzhwd said:


> Today I'm 11dpo and my boobs are SUPER SORE. I usually don't have AF symptoms, but sore boobs wouldn't be uncommon. All I can do now is wait. AF is due Sunday.....so at least that's not far away.
> 
> I don't know anything about provera, but I hope it works for you Diddy. I read that some people say that they could feel the FertilAid work immediately. So hopefully it works that way for you too.

I'm going to get a few tests done but I need to research what to ask for. I am sure my dr will order them she pretty much threw the ball in my court. 

Cd15 first round ttc without meds since last year. Still no sign of ovulation.


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Argh only day 1 n I want to pull my hair out we got my niece here til Monday n they bored so being naughty


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Mom2sam said:


> I don't know i need to check on that x
> 
> 2dpo today 6 more days until i start testing will start testing at 8dpo

I asked Beth's nursery what date they go back yesterday lol n all they said was you'll get a letter in the post lol.


----------



## Mom2sam

Lol how old is your neice? My nephew usually spends alot of time round at ours too because thier only 2 years apart at age mine is it's easier as they play together & i get things done until they start arguing that is x


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

She's 5 n Beth will b 4 in Oct


----------



## mzhwd

Hey ladies,


:witch: got me today. Ugh!!!!!!!! My cramps this cycle are off the charts. I guess I'm going to drug up on some pain relievers and go to bed. 

Mom I hope this is your cycle. FX'd :dust: your way.


Molgold I hope you join the tww soon. 

Mummy did you find the home sonogram thingy you were talking about?

Diddy I hope that you'll be able to ovulate on your own. I know that would be awesome for you. It's always a relief to have a good doctor. I hate taking medication as is and I work in pharmaceuticals lol. I hope that you're able to find a natural method that helps your body ovulate on it's own.


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

mzhwd said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> 
> :witch: got me today. Ugh!!!!!!!! My cramps this cycle are off the charts. I guess I'm going to drug up on some pain relievers and go to bed.
> 
> Mom I hope this is your cycle. FX'd :dust: your way.
> 
> 
> Molgold I hope you join the tww soon.
> 
> Mummy did you find the home sonogram thingy you were talking about?
> 
> Diddy I hope that you'll be able to ovulate on your own. I know that would be awesome for you. It's always a relief to have a good doctor. I hate taking medication as is and I work in pharmaceuticals lol. I hope that you're able to find a natural method that helps your body ovulate on it's own.

Nope not as yet , sorry the witch got you :(


----------



## Diddy2013

mzhwd said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> 
> :witch: got me today. Ugh!!!!!!!! My cramps this cycle are off the charts. I guess I'm going to drug up on some pain relievers and go to bed.
> 
> Mom I hope this is your cycle. FX'd :dust: your way.
> 
> 
> Molgold I hope you join the tww soon.
> 
> Mummy did you find the home sonogram thingy you were talking about?
> 
> Diddy I hope that you'll be able to ovulate on your own. I know that would be awesome for you. It's always a relief to have a good doctor. I hate taking medication as is and I work in pharmaceuticals lol. I hope that you're able to find a natural method that helps your body ovulate on it's own.

I am already to the point I was last month with no sign of ovulation. Starting to do some opks with still negative and or low results. We are giving it time and then will do ivf. It's not my favorite plan but it's a plan.


----------



## mzhwd

Thanks mum

Fx'd for you ladies. I'm glad my horrid cramps for the most part are gone now I just have regular ones. Lol


----------



## MolGold

Sorry for AF.. Hope you are feeling better!


----------



## Mom2sam

Sorry af got you Hope you feel better soon x

2ww if going past fast for me this time actually just been busy 4dpo today x


----------



## MolGold

I am still not in TWW thanks to stupid long cycles. Still 1-2 days away!


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Mom2sam said:


> Sorry af got you Hope you feel better soon x
> 
> 2ww if going past fast for me this time actually just been busy 4dpo today x

Fx you ov soon n get your bfp.



MolGold said:


> I am still not in TWW thanks to stupid long cycles. Still 1-2 days away!

Fx you get your bfp this cycle glad its going fast.


----------



## Mom2sam

MolGold hope you ov soon x


----------



## Mom2sam

Thanks mummy will be testing fri at 8dpo through to 10dpo i'm a little nervous x


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Mom2sam said:


> Thanks mummy will be testing fri at 8dpo through to 10dpo i'm a little nervous x

Ooo exciting I do hope this is ur month fx I'm hoping this week will pass fast


----------



## mzhwd

Fx'd for you Mom. I hope that this week go by fast too. I'm not really sure why though. Smh. I'm finding myself stressing and crying over this whole ttc #1 though. I wish that I didn't have any emotions at all. I started crying at work today. I'm glad that DH is sort of supportive though so that helps to an extent. funny part is that I'm not even sure why I'm crying or what I want anymore. Part of me wishes that I could go back and change everything. I'm tired of people saying how right I did things, how proud they are, asking when are we going to start a family and all the same ole bs. I did what everyone is basically told go to school get good grades go to college then get married because if you don't your life will be miserable. But in reality your life can be miserable and filled with a ton of heartache at some point even if you do any of those things. There's no perfect path and I could have did all the things people steer their daughters away from and came out just fine and maybe even better. 
I weighed all my options well married the love of my life and having a child, which should be the greatest thing ever, has caused me more heartache than anything else in my life. I feel like I've cried as much or maybe even more than women who have unwanted pregnancies. 

Sorry for the rant. You ladies are the only ones I know who could possibly understand even the slightest of my emotions.


----------



## MolGold

mzhwd said:


> Fx'd for you Mom. I hope that this week go by fast too. I'm not really sure why though. Smh. I'm finding myself stressing and crying over this whole ttc #1 though. I wish that I didn't have any emotions at all. I started crying at work today. I'm glad that DH is sort of supportive though so that helps to an extent. funny part is that I'm not even sure why I'm crying or what I want anymore. Part of me wishes that I could go back and change everything. I'm tired of people saying how right I did things, how proud they are, asking when are we going to start a family and all the same ole bs. I did what everyone is basically told go to school get good grades go to college then get married because if you don't your life will be miserable. But in reality your life can be miserable and filled with a ton of heartache at some point even if you do any of those things. There's no perfect path and I could have did all the things people steer their daughters away from and came out just fine and maybe even better.
> I weighed all my options well married the love of my life and having a child, which should be the greatest thing ever, has caused me more heartache than anything else in my life. I feel like I've cried as much or maybe even more than women who have unwanted pregnancies.
> 
> Sorry for the rant. You ladies are the only ones I know who could possibly understand even the slightest of my emotions.

I totally understand what you are going through.. to do everything right in life, to play by the book mean nothing when you feel defeated by TTC :( Its hard but I am hoping the end results had better be worth it! We are all here whenever you feel like sharing :flower:


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

mzhwd said:


> Fx'd for you Mom. I hope that this week go by fast too. I'm not really sure why though. Smh. I'm finding myself stressing and crying over this whole ttc #1 though. I wish that I didn't have any emotions at all. I started crying at work today. I'm glad that DH is sort of supportive though so that helps to an extent. funny part is that I'm not even sure why I'm crying or what I want anymore. Part of me wishes that I could go back and change everything. I'm tired of people saying how right I did things, how proud they are, asking when are we going to start a family and all the same ole bs. I did what everyone is basically told go to school get good grades go to college then get married because if you don't your life will be miserable. But in reality your life can be miserable and filled with a ton of heartache at some point even if you do any of those things. There's no perfect path and I could have did all the things people steer their daughters away from and came out just fine and maybe even better.
> I weighed all my options well married the love of my life and having a child, which should be the greatest thing ever, has caused me more heartache than anything else in my life. I feel like I've cried as much or maybe even more than women who have unwanted pregnancies.
> 
> Sorry for the rant. You ladies are the only ones I know who could possibly understand even the slightest of my emotions.

So sorry u feel like that hope your ok *hugs* it will happen soon hopefully and wen u least expect it :D fx


----------



## mzhwd

Thanks guys.


----------



## Mom2sam

Mzwid we all completely understand & i can relate waited 5 years for my ds with every passing year grew weaker emotionally but with praying something inside me kept lifting me back up & i'd regain strength to kp going. I know sometimes it can feel like will it ever happen? But from experience i tell you yes it will. It may not seem like it at times but that voice inside you that wont let you give up on the idea trust it & kp going. I pray for you all everytime i pray for myself because having been there myself i know how it feels. I still sometime's look at my boy sleeping & think back to those years of wandering what if. It is worth the struggle & it will happen. Hang in there here for you we completely understand if you need to vent xx big hugs


----------



## Mom2sam

5dpo getting pre af type cramps. Nothing else at moment


----------



## mzhwd

Thanks Mom2Sam. Idk how you did it 5 years is such a long time. DH and I were NTNP for a little over 2 years and I just realized that we've been when this doctor since November of last year. Time has really went by fast from November to now. How old were you when you had him, mom? I always said that I wouldn't have kids past 30, but now I'm like 30???? How did I come up with that number lol


----------



## Diddy2013

mzhwd said:


> Fx'd for you Mom. I hope that this week go by fast too. I'm not really sure why though. Smh. I'm finding myself stressing and crying over this whole ttc #1 though. I wish that I didn't have any emotions at all. I started crying at work today. I'm glad that DH is sort of supportive though so that helps to an extent. funny part is that I'm not even sure why I'm crying or what I want anymore. Part of me wishes that I could go back and change everything. I'm tired of people saying how right I did things, how proud they are, asking when are we going to start a family and all the same ole bs. I did what everyone is basically told go to school get good grades go to college then get married because if you don't your life will be miserable. But in reality your life can be miserable and filled with a ton of heartache at some point even if you do any of those things. There's no perfect path and I could have did all the things people steer their daughters away from and came out just fine and maybe even better.
> I weighed all my options well married the love of my life and having a child, which should be the greatest thing ever, has caused me more heartache than anything else in my life. I feel like I've cried as much or maybe even more than women who have unwanted pregnancies.
> 
> Sorry for the rant. You ladies are the only ones I know who could possibly understand even the slightest of my emotions.

I have days like this, I completely understand. I thought ttc #1 would be fun but it's been a lot of heartache this far. I hope the best for you !

I'm taking fertilaid and planning for an ivf cycle. 

Good news though, I applied for medication help with ivf at two places. And one place got back with 50% discount! So it's helpful. That's about the best I got for today.


----------



## Mom2sam

I was 28 when i had him & started trying when i was 23. Dh is 3 years older than me. I had said same lol i want to get 2 kids out of way before i turn 30. Tbh when i say it like 5 yrs it does sound long but once didn't feel that long as obviously first 2 yrs i kept thinking it will happen nxt cycle then once started getting tested the excitement of that made time fly by then once on clomid & going in to check if it had worked also made time fly by. 
I really hope i do get a bfp this cycle its nearly been a year since i got pregnant last year & sixth cycle actually trying now so i do begin to worry is something wrong x


----------



## Mom2sam

Diddy hopefully you manage to find something but 50% discount how much that cost? X


----------



## mzhwd

Diddy 50% does definitely help. I hope that the fertilaid helps you. How are you liking it so far?

Mom I hope that you conceive this cycle too. I don't think that anything is wrong. Do you start testing tomorrow for Friday? Hopefully I'll have #1 out of the way with next year @ age 27. DH is a little over a year older than me so we don't have that much of a age gap.

fx'd for you mom. What cd are you on?


----------



## Diddy2013

Mom2sam said:


> Diddy hopefully you manage to find something but 50% discount how much that cost? X

Medications can be 3k-6k, so the discount can cut those prices down.


----------



## Diddy2013

mzhwd said:


> Diddy 50% does definitely help. I hope that the fertilaid helps you. How are you liking it so far?
> 
> Mom I hope that you conceive this cycle too. I don't think that anything is wrong. Do you start testing tomorrow for Friday? Hopefully I'll have #1 out of the way with next year @ age 27. DH is a little over a year older than me so we don't have that much of a age gap.
> 
> fx'd for you mom. What cd are you on?

So far I don't notice anything with te fertilaid. I am cd 19 with zero signs of ovulating :/

I'll be patient for a few more months.


----------



## Mom2sam

Diddy Every little helps i guess x

Mzwid i'm 7dpo will be testing friday at 8dpo but i dont really see anything till 9dpo from experience but got 10mlu sensitive tests so you never know. Back in hospital right now with my mastitis problem i feel docs aren't helping thy've had me on 6 rounds of anti biotics in past couple month & it just kps returning. Waiting at hospital now for out of hours doctor as abscess has formed again. In pain x


----------



## MolGold

Aw Mom, hope you feel better sooon!

Diddy, you O yet? hope its soon!

here's to a round of BFPs girls! :dust:


----------



## Mom2sam

Thanks Molgold. Started round of yet another anti biotics today doc said need to do bloods to rule out diabetes. So need to get that done & she said it's quite common for it to take a little while before the infection & mastitis completely go. I'm not even breast feeding so i don't understand why i got it. She said it can happen in non breast feeding women too. Anyway hope it clears soon as it's painfull & feel feverish all the time.


----------



## Mom2sam

MolGold where are you at in your cycle?


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Mom2sam said:


> Thanks Molgold. Started round of yet another anti biotics today doc said need to do bloods to rule out diabetes. So need to get that done & she said it's quite common for it to take a little while before the infection & mastitis completely go. I'm not even breast feeding so i don't understand why i got it. She said it can happen in non breast feeding women too. Anyway hope it clears soon as it's painfull & feel feverish all the time.

Sorry to hear about your pain hopefully ur feeling better now? Fx for tomorrow and Saturday

How is everyone else?


----------



## Mom2sam

M-smurf can you remember what your cm was like leading upto bfp. Mine's dried up so don't know if that's good or bad usually after ov goes pasty & then dry in between & then snotty yellow then mixed with spotting & then i get af. Anyway logged dry into ovia app & it's saying it's a sign af will follow now you know that's not what i want to hear lol 
Anyway no other symptoms apart from few pelvic cramps yesterday & achey legs today which also happens before af so don't know trying my nest not to symptom spot so haven't been paying attention plus too early only 7dpo today but ovia has me thinking i'm out now due to cm drying up


----------



## Mom2sam

Meant 'best' not nest lol


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Mine was dry so I too thought I was out even now I dnt get much cm. I didn't have any symptoms all the few I have started up after my bfp main one bein bloated n it's defo slowed down my digestion as I'm going toilette less which is worrying constipation will rear it's ugly face lol 

Only 4days til my next internal scan cnt wait to see baby n heartbeat


----------



## Mom2sam

Oh i feel better then actually not much symptoms gives me hope too. Past few cycles had loads that ended up with af. Hoe exciting plz share scan pic when u get it & hope the aweful constipation stays away i deffo get it but in my case it's due to not being able to keep anything down at all so guess nothing for my bowels to be doing lol 

8dpo tmrw whether to just wait til saturday to test as will be 9dpo & by previous pregnancies always got bfn stark white on 8dpo & bfp on 9dpo anyway will update you tmrw either way. Wish me luck! So nervous really want this but don't want to get my hopes up so already setting myself up for it to be bfn this cycle


----------



## Mom2sam

How' not hoe argh excuse my spelling errors using my iphone


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Haha I hate the auto correct. I will defo share pic if they do me one this time, I hope so it would be awesome. I got my fx for you and hope this is your cycle. I'm living proof no symptoms is good hehe. I'm so glad my nausea has stayed away. 

Lol my sis made me laugh today she posted on Facebook after work she went lookin for her car, walked to b n q n wandered why she had so then walked back to her work car park couldn't find her car so then walked back to her car at the b n q car park haha baby brain got her.


----------



## Mom2sam

Lol that's so funny about your sis, oh God i got clumsy mind at best of tomes so God help me i know i get really bad when pregnant. Well i just got reply off my pregnant sis after 4 days she said her 15 month old really a handfull now & she couldn't find her mob bat had died so couldn't even call to try locate it round house & today found it behind the bed her lo had thrown it & she didn't even realise until she needed to make a call. She was saying today he a handfull & think she getting worried how she cope with a new born too bless her. She due in sept


----------



## Mom2sam

Nearly midnight so best get to bed now last day at school for ds tmrw then summer holidays. Need to go sign him up for swimming lessons too some time next week there's a waiting list for summer holidays but i'l try at 2/3 different local ones


----------



## Diddy2013

MolGold said:


> Aw Mom, hope you feel better sooon!
> 
> Diddy, you O yet? hope its soon!
> 
> here's to a round of BFPs girls! :dust:

Not even close cd20 and nada. Probably not this cycle.


----------



## mzhwd

Hey ladies 

Sorry to hear you had to go back to the hospital mom. GL on the testing tomorrow. Fx'd. 

Molgold where are you in your cycle? 

Diddy how long does your cycles usually last? 

Mummy you next scan appointment is coming up really soon. I know your super excited.


----------



## MolGold

Hey girls!

mzhwd : thanks for asking, how are you? 

Hope you O soon Diddy, don't worry if its late!

Mom hope you are feeling well now! FX!

Mummy - yay for scan nearing.. do share a pic :)

I am 3DPO :) I really hate myself for going to the new steam room at the gym which I later heard is bad in TWW :( I hope that since I was in there only 10 minutes, it wasn't too bad!


----------



## Mom2sam

8dpo tested & think i got an evap. So don't know yet will test again tmrw 
I say evap coz i cant make out if it's pink or not but did come up within 10mins actually at 5 mins test said not to read after 10mins. So i dont wana get excited or count myself out till tmrw really hope it's start of a bfp but seen too many evaps on ic & got excited in past 

Hope everyone is well

Molgold i never knew steam room was bad in 2ww i think you'll be ok


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Mom2sam said:


> 8dpo tested & think i got an evap. So don't know yet will test again tmrw
> I say evap coz i cant make out if it's pink or not but did come up within 10mins actually at 5 mins test said not to read after 10mins. So i dont wana get excited or count myself out till tmrw really hope it's start of a bfp but seen too many evaps on ic & got excited in past
> 
> Hope everyone is well
> 
> Molgold i never knew steam room was bad in 2ww i think you'll be ok

Ooo share pic :p


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

MolGold said:


> Hey girls!
> 
> mzhwd : thanks for asking, how are you?
> 
> Hope you O soon Diddy, don't worry if its late!
> 
> Mom hope you are feeling well now! FX!
> 
> Mummy - yay for scan nearing.. do share a pic :)
> 
> I am 3DPO :) I really hate myself for going to the new steam room at the gym which I later heard is bad in TWW :( I hope that since I was in there only 10 minutes, it wasn't too bad!


Didn't no steam room was bad myself, fx for you. I'm guessin because of the heat as I'd read not to have hot baths any more.


----------



## Mom2sam

My cameras not working still haven't given it in to get fixed just froze last month when i updated my iphone to ios7. Anyway if i get a bfp though will take pic from sisz mob dh is in for repairs too smashed screen. Hating iphones at mo


----------



## Mom2sam

I think i might get some frer tonight because ic always annoy me with thier faint lines making me wander evap? Or start of something. Dh said just keep testing & if it us a bfp it will be clearer tmrw or day after. He dont see anything on test so prob thinks i'm just nuts lol but i do obviously verrry faint it's gotta be in his face kind of dark for him to say yep i see it

I'l update tmrw when i test with my frer


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Yeah get a frer then u will have a better idea :D I still have an unused frer lol fx it's not an evap. I used to have an iPhone too but got bored of them I now stick with android phones :D


----------



## Mom2sam

Dh coming home for lunch i might drop him bk keep car & go get some frer lol i'l get pack of 2 & try to hold pee for few hrs & test in evening & then use one tmrw. I could just wait til tnrw but nd t knw if what i'm seeing us a line or an evap i'm impatient wat can i say. Only prob will be it's hot day & i'v drank alot already & it's only 12 yet 
Anyway will be back on later to update either way wish me luck i'm nervous


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Good luck maybe go toilette to get rid of all the diluted first?


----------



## mzhwd

Fx'd mom. Yeah I like the frer's a lot better too. I hate wondering. I have a few ic's left, but idk if I'll be using them cause I doubt their efficiency to actually give me a correct early reading. But I should probably use them so that I wouldn't be wasting my money.

yeah I recently read somewhere about the hot baths. Who would've known.

molgold I think that you should be ok. Fx'd for you.

today I'm on cd7 I haven't entered my fertile window yet not until Monday so of course I feel optimistic about this cycle lol. But this is DH 1st month on his vitamins so fx'd.


----------



## Mom2sam

Ok so dropped dh & stopped at superdrug got superdrug own brand instead of frer as lots of ladies recommend them on here thought i'd try them. Got pack of two anyway got home & did one & do'nt see anything. Maybe ic were evaps after all anyway used another ic & same thing still see a very very faint line, could still be an evap confused so just going to wait til tmrw now. 
My thermometer came through post today so having never used one any tips? Also when should i start taking temp?


----------



## Mom2sam

Mzwid best part of cycle for me too is first week as full of hope & excitement again but this second week of 2ww is aweful u spend first week all excited & waiting & second week either testing & going crazy or dreading af. 

9dpo is when both times when i was pregnant that i got my bfp so hoping to see something tmrw but already preparing myself for a bfn & thinking i just saw evaps today


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Mom2sam said:


> Ok so dropped dh & stopped at superdrug got superdrug own brand instead of frer as lots of ladies recommend them on here thought i'd try them. Got pack of two anyway got home & did one & do'nt see anything. Maybe ic were evaps after all anyway used another ic & same thing still see a very very faint line, could still be an evap confused so just going to wait til tmrw now.
> My thermometer came through post today so having never used one any tips? Also when should i start taking temp?

Fx for morning keep us updated. I really am going of ics they really don't work that well these days but it would also be expensive to keep testing with frer or other brands that are no where near as cheap.


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Mom I would just start tempin around next af due date, maybe wen the spotting starts would seem a good time, try to temp at same time everyday.


----------



## Mom2sam

Ok cool & can't remember what you said about placing it under or top of tongue? Haven't opened it yet maybe will read up on taking bbt etc later tonight

True about ic but my fault for testing too early lol both times i have conceived got clear enpugh pink line with ic. From next cucle not even going to test til 9dpo at least


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

It goes under the tongue on one of ur heat pockets the instructions should show u a pic of where, mine does


----------



## Mom2sam

Ok thanks will check it later. Cm is back but snotty type i know shouldn't look into all this too much as xan vary but i usually get this few days before spotting starts nothing else yet


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Yes defo don't look into it too much I did get a small amount of the snottty cm but that also seemsed to be normal for me


----------



## Mom2sam

9dpo tested with ic & superdrug own brand & bfn no evaps either lol so thinking those were definitely evaps & i'm out. Looks like onto seventh cycle anyway m-smurf when you conceived you mentioned some herbs you were taking that you think might have helped what were they & what do they help with. At moment not taking anything apart from folic acid x


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Mom2sam said:


> 9dpo tested with ic & superdrug own brand & bfn no evaps either lol so thinking those were definitely evaps & i'm out. Looks like onto seventh cycle anyway m-smurf when you conceived you mentioned some herbs you were taking that you think might have helped what were they & what do they help with. At moment not taking anything apart from folic acid x

So sorry for bfn :( 

Angus castus - it helps regulate hormones, helps pms, it's also meant to be good to help men's sperm, give you a stronger ovulation and can bring it forward too.


----------



## Mom2sam

Thanks i'm not going to lie i was abit bummed about bfn as cant help but worry why isn't it happening, I think i will start it so where did you order from & what's recommended dose for both men & women. Also is it in capsule form? I keep thinking with temping too it wont neccesarily tell me fpr sire that i ovulated right? Dh keeps saying everything is fine & not to worry but obviously i do worry as i'm npt getting any younger & clocks ticking lol


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Mom2sam said:


> Thanks i'm not going to lie i was abit bummed about bfn as cant help but worry why isn't it happening, I think i will start it so where did you order from & what's recommended dose for both men & women. Also is it in capsule form? I keep thinking with temping too it wont neccesarily tell me fpr sire that i ovulated right? Dh keeps saying everything is fine & not to worry but obviously i do worry as i'm npt getting any younger & clocks ticking lol

Tempin is in fact the only way to confirm your ovulating without doctors doing tests of course.

You can get it from places like eBay and Amazon. You can buy it in different forms, tincture, tabs or capsules. I went with the tabs as I was unsure about th capsules after reading they don't work for everyone in capsule form. I'm unsure of the dosage for men, for women it's 1000mg if I recall correctly.


----------



## Mom2sam

Thanks & did you start taking from cd1 up until ovulation then stop? Sorry just trying to read up on it but getting confused also it says not to take if you have regular cycles? Were yours ok reason i want to take it is having to take clomid with my first so i think this is the natural alternative to clomid.

Starting temping too this cycle so i get an idea if i am ovulating if yes it'l put my mind at ease at least


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Yep mine are regular and was fine, it's no prob I'm happy to help. Yea from cd 1 til ov. You can take it all cycle but then if u got ur bfp u have to wean off it by end of first trimenster so I'd rather just take it til ov.


----------



## Mom2sam

Right i'v just ordered it from amazon haven't come across any info on how long men should take so i'm figuring all month round. Excitement of ttc is kind of wearing off & told dh i just hope it's going to happen soon coz from ttc my ds i rember the emotional stress of it all getting to me after we'd been trying for a year don't want that again but guess all we can do is try & i always have u wanderfull ladies on here to vent to. My sisters are no help their all fertile myrtles & i remember couple month ago i mentioned to my sis & she was like well i'm 42 & i bet if i go off pill i conceive first cycle i'm just really fertile i thought jeez thanks. Others are a lottle more understanding but they'l just gv advice like 'stop stressing & it'l happen' or are you doing it enough' lol i have 4 sisters who all fall pregnant within 3 months & 2 of them first cycles 
Anyway decided to keep doing what i'm doing but also temp for few months & start agnus castus soon as it arrives. Then if i dont fall pregnant going to just try no opks etc no temping etc for few months too & just dtd eod see if that helps too. That's my plan if nothing happens next 6 months go see docs. Last time i mentioned it to him which was few month ago he said you got pregnant twice with dh so doesn't think i have anything to worry about & when my bodies ready it will do it's thing basically. They take you more seriously if u already dont have kids


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Yep sad but true. Like wen I was reading about ivf etc that said one of the things they consider is if u already have kids to whether Ud qualify for it free or not I was quite worried it would never happen for me either especially with oh sayin how he always sat on hot radiators wen he was younger it can across as he was also doubtfull. It will happen for u mom2sam I have my fx for you. We are always here to listen when u need to rant about it. I'm positive the agnus castus is going to help u, don't just stop it after 3month cause it can take that long to fully work although seem to work straight away for me.


----------



## mzhwd

Sorry to hear about the bfn mom. I hope that AF stays away for you. Yeah some people can be a little insensitive about this stuff. I starting to think that no one can understand this unless they've been through it. You still have time for a bfp this cycle so fx'd. For the most part temping will confirm ovulation. I don't think that you would have anything to worry about there due to your previous bfp. I don't think that the agnus castus would hurt anything. I have regular cycles and it hasn't changed my cycles. It's in the fertilaid vitamin that I purchased. I actually wish that I was at the end of this cycle already so that I would be closer to knowing the outcome lol


----------



## Mom2sam

Thanks ladies i already feel better. Lol m-smurf i couldn't help but lol at dh sitting on radiators we do start to look bk & worry could be due to this & that. I spoke to mine about him taking agnus castus too & he up for it. Spoke to sis today too not the older one but younger one & she said most women fall pregnant fall pregnant going off pill dont knw why but they do n that included me too came off pill got pregnant second cycle. She said maybe go bk on for 1-2 cycles & then try. At first i thought no its just wasting time but now that i'm thinking about it is true all my sisters use mini pill & once come off it conceive real quick. Just a thpught if nothing else worls lol


----------



## Mom2sam

Mzwid thanks i think i feel better starting agnus now just was a lil worried as i have a regular cycle but dont mind a lil boost with regulating hormones, better ovulation etc esp with this cycles late ovulation that i had, can i just ask what else are you taking? I usually know by 9dpo if i don't get a bfp i wont be getting one


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Mom2sam said:


> Thanks ladies i already feel better. Lol m-smurf i couldn't help but lol at dh sitting on radiators we do start to look bk & worry could be due to this & that. I spoke to mine about him taking agnus castus too & he up for it. Spoke to sis today too not the older one but younger one & she said most women fall pregnant fall pregnant going off pill dont knw why but they do n that included me too came off pill got pregnant second cycle. She said maybe go bk on for 1-2 cycles & then try. At first i thought no its just wasting time but now that i'm thinking about it is true all my sisters use mini pill & once come off it conceive real quick. Just a thpught if nothing else worls lol

Might be worth a try thou it would mean askin ur doc for some? I read a lot of ppl gettin preg while takin mini pill as its not as protective. Iv never tried gettin preg after stopping pill so don't really know .


----------



## Mom2sam

I have some from when after i had mc as doc had advised to wait 2 cycles before ttc again but i never did we just didn't dtd around fertile week. I think we'l just keep trying & start taking the agnus castus. It was just funny sis mentioned it as i'd been on it for 5 years & month i stopped i had one withdrawel bleed & got pregnant. I still got 3 month supply & date doesn't expire till 2017 so if nothing happens in next 3 months i might just try that & go back on it for couple cycles i'v read ypur fertile 24 hours after you stop pill that's why women prob get pregnant coz if u miss a pill or take out of 3 hr window it doesn't have effect but once you stop i'v noticed really fertile for some reason. That's been case with all my sisters & freinds anyway


----------



## Mom2sam

Anyway wandering if i should still test til af as i have a load of ic lol i'm over my bfn from this morning never lasts too long with me i always pick myself up quick & start preparing for af so more bfn wont upset me now will just do them for fun til af arrives. 
How are all you ladies doing been super hot here today


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Mom2sam said:


> Anyway wandering if i should still test til af as i have a load of ic lol i'm over my bfn from this morning never lasts too long with me i always pick myself up quick & start preparing for af so more bfn wont upset me now will just do them for fun til af arrives.
> How are all you ladies doing been super hot here today

Why not u might just get a suprise hehe. I cnt sleep tonight its driving me crazy lol


----------



## Mom2sam

I found being pregnant in June with ds in summer harder than when i got pregnant in sept last year. Hope you get some sleep hun


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

I just cnt get comphy at all and I thought it was way too early for this bed time isn't fun at the moment.


----------



## Mom2sam

Yea would deffo be a surprise as i'v just bought more sanitry towels today expecting af soon lol if i got a bfp now i'd prob faint from shock i think just coz i got bfp both times at 9dpo i think if i get bfn by then i'm out but every times different i guess & depends on implantation etc


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Yea my first sign of a bfp was at 12dpo but it was an unsure one tested next day at 13dpo n it was little darker but not much so used two of clearblue tests n they was clear bfp so then used a digi lol which reminds me did they ever get back to you?


----------



## Mom2sam

Oh yea they left a message on my mobile answer machine but i was in hospital that night tried calling them yesterday & today but no1 answering so going to try again tmrw 
I tested today bfn how many dpo were you with DD before you saw a bfp line? I kind of know i'm out just waiting for spotting to start now at 12dpo followed ny af 13-14dpo
My little sis due first week of oct & said she secretly nn hoping i fall preggaz after that because she wants me to be her birthing partner lol she knows if i do before than i'l be too ill with hyperemesis to be there


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

I don't know cause back then I didn't do all the tempin, symptom spotting or even opks I only tested day af was due n got faint positive, my cycles was very regular then I could say for sure what day af was comin lol it's the only thing I tracked.


----------



## Mom2sam

I guess unless you join these ttc boards that is the norm to wait for af lol my sisters would think i'm nuts for using opks etc they just dtd regularly & test when they miss af


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Yea I didn't even know opks etc exsisted back then and I conceived within 2 cycles so didn't get chance to look into it and back then it was a lot easier with not havin a kid already I could just take him bed wen I wanted lol . It's so easy to say this month I'm gonna relax and not do anything to try but wen it comes to it u end up doing I said it myself so many times lol


----------



## Diddy2013

Hi ladies! Checking in. Basically I got nothing!!! My body isn't working itself out! Maybe I'll get to relax for a few months, I'm trying not to go crazy :)


----------



## Mom2sam

Diddy hopefully once relaxed it happens heard so many getting pregnant when they just stop trying. 
Have you tried the agnus castus i will be trying it coz cant help but wander if something wrong with late ovulation & pre af spotting last few cycles x


----------



## mzhwd

If you don't ovulate next before your period I hope that you do next cycle Diddy. 

I wish I could just take some bc pills and that would be it. BC pills were horrible for me. I was a complete emotional wreck. I actually started making a journal to make sure I wasn't going insane. I will never return to BC. Besides the emotional roller coaster, my libido went to 0%. Talk about a hard time being married.

I guess I'll be ovulating soon. Fx'd for this cycle. Of course my libido is 1000% off the charts during my fertile window, which is not good for DH. Hopefully I can hold off until the night before ovulation. How stressful lol


----------



## Diddy2013

I'm taking fertilaid which has that in it. I just started taking it mid cycle when I realized I wasn't able to do anything with the doctor for several months.


----------



## Mom2sam

11dpo bfn think i'l stop testing now & just wait for af no spotting yet thhough wwhichis good because means my luteal phase is normal then & first couple cycles when i started ttc i would spot few days before af but that's gling back to normal too where i'm only spotting a day or two before af


----------



## Mom2sam

My phones messed up got a mind of its own now when i'm typing it's going all funny really need to give it in to get checked


----------



## Mom2sam

My agnus castus arrived in mail today when should i start taking it? I dont thnk i'm pregnant this time so is it ok to just start today or should i wait for af? M-smurf? X


----------



## mzhwd

Yeah mom you can start taking it now. I've read that some women take it up to when they get their bfp and others go a while in the 1st trimester.


----------



## Mom2sam

Ok thanks mzwid reading mixed views on it some say to take only up until ovulation?


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Iv read mixed reviews too I just stuck with up til ov so didn't need to wean off it.

Had my scan this morning all is normal even saw heartbeat. Baby measured one day ahead of my calculations at 7+1 got a picture, God they like to get their money don't they £4 each, I attached a pic.


https://i30.photobucket.com/albums/c322/sarah18056/Mobile%20Uploads/babylee_zpse1dc39fe.jpg


----------



## Diddy2013

I stopped temping and ovulation tests three days ago. Woke up this morning and had eggwhite cm, decided to do a test. And it says peak, on cd24......

Guess we will see. This would be the first time I ovulated on my own in 14 months


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Diddy2013 said:


> I stopped temping and ovulation tests three days ago. Woke up this morning and had eggwhite cm, decided to do a test. And it says peak, on cd24......
> 
> Guess we will see. This would be the first time I ovulated on my own in 14 months

Wow that is awesome have you been bding? :happydance:


----------



## Mom2sam

Aww m-smurf that's sooo cute! Cant wait for next one how you feeling now hun? I think i'l just take until ovulation too just waiting to start on cd1 x

Diddy that's fab news so happy for you get bd fx crossed for you x


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Feeling great after seeing the heartbeat. I did have a weird dream last night lol I did another hpt n for some reason it lead me to believing I was havin twins lol such an odd dream there's defo only one in there. I rang my docs earlier to book my first bookin apt and was kinda shocked that it's on Thursday I was expecting a two week wait at least lol hopefully since I had a scan they will go off them dates and not lmp.


----------



## Mom2sam

Lol i have all kinds of weird dreams in pregnancy i was reading agnus castus can cause you to have twins? They'd be wellcome ofcourse but man can you imagine my sickness it's bad enough with one. Yep think booking appointment usually at 8 weeks. 
I'm getting cramps & kind of want af to hurry & come so i can start on taking agnus & get on with next cycle


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Yep usually 8week but il only be 7 + 4 at the apt. Odly at epau they told me it's done diff now that u go to a children's centre for it, that's not what the docs have booked its with the midwife at docs it's self. Yep it can give twins but I reckon it's unlikely. I didn't actually conceive on the agnus castus because of havin that half of cycle thinkin I was preg wen I wasn't lol I conceived that cycle as I was waiting to start on it again once af arrived and I was so tempted to start it before af arrives once or twice, thankfully I decided against it even though it would have done no harm. I'm working on my Facebook announcement picture now lol iv written on a page big sister March 2015 coloured in and done with glitter and an arrow which will point to scan pic and il have Beth holding it.

Wen is af due for you now?


----------



## mzhwd

mummy_smurf2b said:


> Iv read mixed reviews too I just stuck with up til ov so didn't need to wean off it.
> 
> Had my scan this morning all is normal even saw heartbeat. Baby measured one day ahead of my calculations at 7+1 got a picture, God they like to get their money don't they £4 each, I attached a pic.
> 
> 
> https://i30.photobucket.com/albums/c322/sarah18056/Mobile%20Uploads/babylee_zpse1dc39fe.jpg

 OMG I'm so excited for you. Lol I know you were excited to see the heartbeat. Awwww nice pic. I'm a big scrapbook nut. You should make a scrapbook. &#9786;


----------



## mzhwd

Diddy2013 said:


> I stopped temping and ovulation tests three days ago. Woke up this morning and had eggwhite cm, decided to do a test. And it says peak, on cd24......
> 
> Guess we will see. This would be the first time I ovulated on my own in 14 months

OMG that is awesome on the positive opk. I'm sure that's a good sign. FX'd for you Diddy.


----------



## mzhwd

I guess I'll be right behind you this cycle Diddy. Today is my 1st day of ewcm so I'm expecting to ovulate either Thursday or Friday. What kind of opk did you use Diddy? I won't bd until Wednesday and then maybe Friday or Saturday depending on when I ovulate. 

Hopefully dh vitamins work quickly.


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

mzhwd said:


> mummy_smurf2b said:
> 
> 
> Iv read mixed reviews too I just stuck with up til ov so didn't need to wean off it.
> 
> Had my scan this morning all is normal even saw heartbeat. Baby measured one day ahead of my calculations at 7+1 got a picture, God they like to get their money don't they £4 each, I attached a pic.
> 
> 
> https://i30.photobucket.com/albums/c322/sarah18056/Mobile%20Uploads/babylee_zpse1dc39fe.jpg
> 
> OMG I'm so excited for you. Lol I know you were excited to see the heartbeat. Awwww nice pic. I'm a big scrapbook nut. You should make a scrapbook. &#9786;Click to expand...

I never made one wouldn't know where to start :p


----------



## mzhwd

Ok mummy so you have to get a scrapbook. You can find all sorts. I had actually found a really cute 1 randomly 1 day for a little girl when I was with dh and wanted to get it, but he was like what if it's a boy so I opted out. Lol 
But just keep a look out for a nice scrapbook you may even want to wait until you know the sex and then get it. But the most important is the stuff that goes inside. That part you can start now with pics of you and your bump and family. And you can get little scrapbook stickers that go with the pictures that say boy or girl???? And then reveal the sex on the next page sort of thing. You can do so many things lol. It's like a beefed up photo album of your pregnancy to when the baby is born. Some people even go up to year 1 within the same scrapbook.


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

mzhwd said:


> Ok mummy so you have to get a scrapbook. You can find all sorts. I had actually found a really cute 1 randomly 1 day for a little girl when I was with dh and wanted to get it, but he was like what if it's a boy so I opted out. Lol
> But just keep a look out for a nice scrapbook you may even want to wait until you know the sex and then get it. But the most important is the stuff that goes inside. That part you can start now with pics of you and your bump and family. And you can get little scrapbook stickers that go with the pictures that say boy or girl???? And then reveal the sex on the next page sort of thing. You can do so many things lol. It's like a beefed up photo album of your pregnancy to when the baby is born. Some people even go up to year 1 within the same scrapbook.

Oh that sounds fun :D


----------



## Mom2sam

Cute idea for fb reveal mummy! X af due tmrw but started spotting today so i'm happy the pre af spotting that i used to get 3/4 days before is back to normal & lp is 12/13 days so i honestly dont don't think anything is wrong & that God will bless us when timing is right. Af should be here on time so excited to get on with next cycle 

Mzwid cute idea about scrap book i was too poorly till about 27weeks to do it but i did it from when he was born til he turned 4 & he still looks at it & loves it. I have his first smile pic, his monthly pics from 1 month-1 year, hus first tooth, his first haircut pic, his first crawl, walk etc. then all his birthdays & special days. If my sickness not too bad next time i think i'l do one for pregnancy too 

Hopefully you & Diddy catch that egg this time 

So i'm starting my agnus castus today hope it helps i'm desperate for another bubba now watched one born last night & got emotional lol


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Yay mom2sam fx you get your bfp now and fx for diddy and mzhwd :D


----------



## mzhwd

Mom2Sam your scrap book sounds awesome. I hope that you aren't too sick this time around and can do a pregnancy 1 too. I can't wait until I get the chance to make mine's. 

Thanks mummy. They are a lot of fun. You should try one. 

Hopefully we do catch that eggy asap. I'm getting tired of wait lol

Diddy did you test again with the opk?


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Yes I will definitely, Google and ebay here I come hehe 

Fx for you all


----------



## Diddy2013

mzhwd said:


> Mom2Sam your scrap book sounds awesome. I hope that you aren't too sick this time around and can do a pregnancy 1 too. I can't wait until I get the chance to make mine's.
> 
> Thanks mummy. They are a lot of fun. You should try one.
> 
> Hopefully we do catch that eggy asap. I'm getting tired of wait lol
> 
> Diddy did you test again with the opk?

My clearblue fertility monitor have me two peak days. I've done the wondfo opks in the evenings and they aren't exactly positive??? I will post pics when I get home. Typically when one is positive or peak the other is. Could be a weak ovulation as it is day 25. 
 
I will feel confident that I ovulated if my period starts in 12-13 days. My luteal phase is that long. So af expect cd37-39???


----------



## Diddy2013

mummy_smurf2b said:


> mzhwd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummy_smurf2b said:
> 
> 
> Iv read mixed reviews too I just stuck with up til ov so didn't need to wean off it.
> 
> Had my scan this morning all is normal even saw heartbeat. Baby measured one day ahead of my calculations at 7+1 got a picture, God they like to get their money don't they £4 each, I attached a pic.
> 
> 
> https://i30.photobucket.com/albums/c322/sarah18056/Mobile%20Uploads/babylee_zpse1dc39fe.jpg
> 
> OMG I'm so excited for you. Lol I know you were excited to see the heartbeat. Awwww nice pic. I'm a big scrapbook nut. You should make a scrapbook. &#9786;Click to expand...
> 
> I never made one wouldn't know where to start :pClick to expand...

Awesome to see!!! Congratulations!


----------



## Diddy2013

Mom2sam said:


> Cute idea for fb reveal mummy! X af due tmrw but started spotting today so i'm happy the pre af spotting that i used to get 3/4 days before is back to normal & lp is 12/13 days so i honestly dont don't think anything is wrong & that God will bless us when timing is right. Af should be here on time so excited to get on with next cycle
> 
> Mzwid cute idea about scrap book i was too poorly till about 27weeks to do it but i did it from when he was born til he turned 4 & he still looks at it & loves it. I have his first smile pic, his monthly pics from 1 month-1 year, hus first tooth, his first haircut pic, his first crawl, walk etc. then all his birthdays & special days. If my sickness not too bad next time i think i'l do one for pregnancy too
> 
> Hopefully you & Diddy catch that egg this time
> 
> So i'm starting my agnus castus today hope it helps i'm desperate for another bubba now watched one born last night & got emotional lol

Oh I am totally catching it, ;) lol


----------



## Mom2sam

Went out with dh & his brother & brothers gf today & she mentioned she is going through ivf. She has 1 girl from her ex but dh brother & her have no children together. I never knew they were even trying but guess she didn't really say as i asked her few months ago & she said not trying but today admit they've been trying past few years. Anyway she said nhs wont do it if you already have one child so thier paying £4.000 she didn't go into detail but it made me think i dont know if we could even afford thst kind of money & is that for just one attempt?


----------



## Diddy2013

Mom2sam said:


> Went out with dh & his brother & brothers gf today & she mentioned she is going through ivf. She has 1 girl from her ex but dh brother & her have no children together. I never knew they were even trying but guess she didn't really say as i asked her few months ago & she said not trying but today admit they've been trying past few years. Anyway she said nhs wont do it if you already have one child so thier paying £4.000 she didn't go into detail but it made me think i dont know if we could even afford thst kind of money & is that for just one attempt?

I'm assuming the 4,000 is euros. In US dollars that would be about 6,000dollars. Where I am from one attempt would be 8,000 euros. We don't have any programs that do one depending on your child situation. It sucks that for people who really want children it seems to be so difficult and expensive. I hope if she does go through with it that it's successful.


----------



## Diddy2013

The left is two days ago. The middles are yesterday at 1pm then 6pm. Then the right is today around 2pm. They don't look positive. I figured they would since the other monitor was positive!!!


----------



## mzhwd

Mom maybe she was just really hoping they would be able to conceive on their own. People have asked me almost every time they see me and I never mentioned that we were trying. Idk I just wasn't in a place where I wanted to talk about it.

Diddy I've always hated those. I hate worrying about how dark the lines are. For some reason they could never be dark enough for me mentally. So I just go by the clear blue smiley opk and my temps. I think that your 3rd one looks darker than the last one taken at 2pm today. What do you think. Have you tested again? I would go off the monitor. Did you start back temping?


DH had I an argument, which was completely the opposite of what I wanted to be doing but whatever. Although I haven't confirmed ovulation, I don't feel like we're going to try this month...ugh


----------



## MolGold

Diddy, I can never figure OPKs out! GL with that!

Mzhwd, I have been in a place where I had a row with DH too but TTCing if your you both in the long run! I hope you sort it out.. don't give up!

Mom2sam whoa that's a lot of Money! Luckily in India its cheaper but then its probably in accordance with our earnings here.


----------



## Diddy2013

mzhwd said:


> Mom maybe she was just really hoping they would be able to conceive on their own. People have asked me almost every time they see me and I never mentioned that we were trying. Idk I just wasn't in a place where I wanted to talk about it.
> 
> Diddy I've always hated those. I hate worrying about how dark the lines are. For some reason they could never be dark enough for me mentally. So I just go by the clear blue smiley opk and my temps. I think that your 3rd one looks darker than the last one taken at 2pm today. What do you think. Have you tested again? I would go off the monitor. Did you start back temping?
> 
> 
> DH had I an argument, which was completely the opposite of what I wanted to be doing but whatever. Although I haven't confirmed ovulation, I don't feel like we're going to try this month...ugh

I didn't tell anyone about trying to conceive until after my miscarriage. I didn't want to feel ashamed anymore like I had to hide it. People don't want to hear bad news. But I started telling people because if insensitive comments. I had a guy that works in my building who is 55osh tell me my clock was ticking, that was when I was 25.... He had no idea we had been trying for 8 months and it just wasn't working.

I'm no ashamed anymore and if someone says something in honest. I'm like I've been trying and I'm saving for ivf. And they feel so awkward they don't bring it up anymore :)

And the wondfos have always worked for me in the medicated cycles. They were always equally as dark. My clearblue monitor works like the smiley opks though. It has low, high, and peak chance. Peak is = to :) ....when it's peak the monitor has three bars and the top bar had a little egg type thing in it


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

How weird I'm most confused lol postman just fetched me a big letter lol some reason they sent my green pregnancy notes book through the post? Never had that before they have also booked me an apt at a children's centre for Aug 15th which is two week away. Epau must have sent these because my docs dnt have this address as I don't wanna change docs twice so left it there. I have already booked an apt with midwife thou it's tomorrow so I'm not sure I'd need to attend it. It says they book ur scan but I'm sure midwife will do that tomorrow. :shrug:


----------



## mzhwd

Hey MolGold how have you been. When are you expecting to ovulate? 
Yeah ttc can be very stressful at times. I haven't ovulated yet it'll probaby be tomorrow though. I may just sit this month out and focus my energy on preparing to move.

Diddy I really like that. I think I'm going to start telling people like that too. I know some people joke around about it especially my family, but it's more annoying than anything. 

Mummy I think that you should go to your appointment tomorrow and you can just tell your midwife about the appointment on the 15th and then go from there.


----------



## mzhwd

For whatever reason I'm having ovulation pains on both sides. Ugh it must be the FertilAid. But the right side is more prominent


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

mzhwd said:


> For whatever reason I'm having ovulation pains on both sides. Ugh it must be the FertilAid. But the right side is more prominent

Ooo maybe gonna release two eggs


----------



## mzhwd

mummy_smurf2b said:


> mzhwd said:
> 
> 
> For whatever reason I'm having ovulation pains on both sides. Ugh it must be the FertilAid. But the right side is more prominent
> 
> Ooo maybe gonna release two eggsClick to expand...

I know that's what I'm thinking too. This is really odd. I'm waiting to see if one side stops and the other side continues. Maybe I'll bd today hopefully it won't be too late. Last I checked I still had ewcm about an hour ago. So idk


----------



## mzhwd

Yeah I'm willing to bank on 2 follicles wow. I don't think he has enough men to catch both, but hopefully 1.


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Iv read ur fertil up to the day after ov so u should still be in with a chance with bd tonight aswell and surely two eggs give a better chance :D


----------



## Diddy2013

mzhwd said:


> Hey MolGold how have you been. When are you expecting to ovulate?
> Yeah ttc can be very stressful at times. I haven't ovulated yet it'll probaby be tomorrow though. I may just sit this month out and focus my energy on preparing to move.
> 
> Diddy I really like that. I think I'm going to start telling people like that too. I know some people joke around about it especially my family, but it's more annoying than anything.
> 
> Mummy I think that you should go to your appointment tomorrow and you can just tell your midwife about the appointment on the 15th and then go from there.

Yeah people don't realize how their comments hurt, but when I say how I feel back they end up feeling embarrassed for their ignorant comments. 

I got pestered a week ago about donating money for something and explained I really didn't have the money for it. After a whole day having it brought up and a coworker calling me out on it in front of all my other coworkers I said "sorry I am not doing that but if your feeling so charitable you can donate to my fertility treatments since I will be paying for it out of pocket, that's like a charity right?" Nobody had anything to say :)


----------



## Mom2sam

Woa i'v missed so much lol need to read bk & will reply ladies sorry just checking in quickly. 15dpo & apart from that tiny bit of spotting af is 2 days late now. Won't hold breath though probably arrive now that i've said it


----------



## Mom2sam

Diddy i also hope she conceives as i hope that for anyone struggling. I can understand her keeping it quiet i have been through it & i too remember peoples comments would get to me more than not being able to conceive. I really hope she does conceives as i do with anyone struggling & yes it's 4000 pounds. 
I'd go with the digi opk i used that to conceive ds & my opk when conceived second time was just an ic & i remember that cycle i never got a strong positive looked like yours. Fx for you this cycle 

Molgold where are you at in your cycle? 

Mzwid i have plenty rows with dh but we always make up lol hopefully you still get to try this cycle 

Mummy let us know how midwife appointment x


----------



## mzhwd

Diddy that's funny. I had an incident like that Friday. At the time DH was with me and we joked about saying that, but we didn't. Lol

FX'd we're able to catch an eggy mummy. 

Mom if af comes fx'd the agnus castus works next cycle. Have you received it yet?


----------



## MolGold

Diddy, you got back right at them! I wish I could do that, I just keep thinking what I SHOULD have said 

Mom - FX that bleed was IB :) 

Mummy, hope you meet a great MW!!

Mzhwd I am excited for your possible twin eggs :) hope you catch them!

I am 9dpo and barely able to hold off testing :) Not feeling very hopeful though, but FX for you all!


----------



## Mom2sam

Cd1 at last! Told you now that i'v said it af will arrive & it's been a 34 cycle for me. Onto next cycle & hopefully the agnus helps regulate things 

Molgold yes it arrived few day ago & i started it 2 day ago when the spotting started. Says on packet to take 1 to 2 tablets. Should i take 1 then or 2? i been taking 2


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Mom2sam said:


> Cd1 at last! Told you now that i'v said it af will arrive & it's been a 34 cycle for me. Onto next cycle & hopefully the agnus helps regulate things
> 
> Molgold yes it arrived few day ago & i started it 2 day ago when the spotting started. Says on packet to take 1 to 2 tablets. Should i take 1 then or 2? i been taking 2

How many mg are they?


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

My apt today was waste of time in end. I went, came out with nothing more than an Emma's diary book. It really has changed, she said all they do now is book an apt at the children's centre which of course I already have so I have a two week wait ahead lol by then il be roughly 10week and be due the 12week scan within 2week although docs will prob say I am a week ahead because even thou I told her today iv had a scan n told her the due date she still refused it and went off lmp lol


----------



## Diddy2013

Ending my silence about ttc has made my mood significantly better!!! I'm only responding if provoked, it's liberating lol


----------



## Mom2sam

Mummy it's 1000mg it's all going to seem like starting all over again for me then been 7 years & so much has changed what is the childrens centre what will they do at that appointment? Sorry i just remember with ds i only ever went to 8wk midwife appointment then 12wk scan, 20wk scan & found out gender & then the usual weekly appointments with midwife in last trimester towards end. Or maybe i've forgotten. Oh yeah that reminds me will you be finding out gender? 

Diddy now that i'm ttc #2 again i feel people starting to ask me again are you trying again after mc? Only family know so i just say not yet i thought would be easier to deal with second time but it's not now i get 'your son needs a sibling & it's not fair to keep him as an only child argh some people just don't give up but i find it doesn't get to me as much now i just take in one ear & out the other


----------



## mzhwd

Fx'd that the agnus works for you mom this cycle. Diddy have you been able to confirm ovulation. We were able to get 1 good attempt in so fx'd it works


----------



## Mom2sam

Mzwid have you tested yet? How many dpo are you? Were doing some more research on vitex last night & it said it'l help regulate hormones, bring forward ov give u a decent lp also good for fertility for those of us who are over 35 which would be me i'm 36. Said that 1000mg should be enough a day so i think i'l just take one a day, mummy did you notice any changes with it & how long were u taking it. I do think my cycles are abit out of wack after mc so will take for 3 months there's mixed reviews on when to take though. Some say to take at end of af up until ov, some from cd1-ov & some take throughout cycle to bfp & some up until ov but then wean off. This part i'm a little confused with but think i'l try up until ov this cycle 

I started temping from today mummy i put in my settings on thermometer last night so when i woke up i just switched it on at 6am & put in mouth am i suppose to wait for a beep or do anything else dunno if there was supposed to be a second beep first time temping so confused also tried to download ff but it said i hv already downloaded with my email so i askd for new passcode coz dont remember when i downloaded it lol waiting for that. Temp today was 96.36 so what will i be looking for before & after ov? I will need to do some reasearch on it tonight so i know what i'm doing 

How is everyone


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Mom2sam said:


> Mummy it's 1000mg it's all going to seem like starting all over again for me then been 7 years & so much has changed what is the childrens centre what will they do at that appointment? Sorry i just remember with ds i only ever went to 8wk midwife appointment then 12wk scan, 20wk scan & found out gender & then the usual weekly appointments with midwife in last trimester towards end. Or maybe i've forgotten. Oh yeah that reminds me will you be finding out gender?
> 
> Diddy now that i'm ttc #2 again i feel people starting to ask me again are you trying again after mc? Only family know so i just say not yet i thought would be easier to deal with second time but it's not now i get 'your son needs a sibling & it's not fair to keep him as an only child argh some people just don't give up but i find it doesn't get to me as much now i just take in one ear & out the other

That's a tricky one, oh said other day he wouldn't want to know where as I do but he also mentioned a silly name forgot what is was now but it's off the game we play, world of warcraft and there's no way I will let that b a child's name u would sound so stupid shouting them plus u can imagine her changing it wen older so only way he's gettin it would be as a second name. As for the appointment it was same for me went midwife around 8week n they would give u ur notes and book ur scan but that's done at children's centre now it seems so I'm not sure il have to update u after the apt which I just realised I may have probs with as I have a feelin it's same day as my cousines bday which she's goin gullivers world for lol


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Mom2sam said:


> Mzwid have you tested yet? How many dpo are you? Were doing some more research on vitex last night & it said it'l help regulate hormones, bring forward ov give u a decent lp also good for fertility for those of us who are over 35 which would be me i'm 36. Said that 1000mg should be enough a day so i think i'l just take one a day, mummy did you notice any changes with it & how long were u taking it. I do think my cycles are abit out of wack after mc so will take for 3 months there's mixed reviews on when to take though. Some say to take at end of af up until ov, some from cd1-ov & some take throughout cycle to bfp & some up until ov but then wean off. This part i'm a little confused with but think i'l try up until ov this cycle
> 
> I started temping from today mummy i put in my settings on thermometer last night so when i woke up i just switched it on at 6am & put in mouth am i suppose to wait for a beep or do anything else dunno if there was supposed to be a second beep first time temping so confused also tried to download ff but it said i hv already downloaded with my email so i askd for new passcode coz dont remember when i downloaded it lol waiting for that. Temp today was 96.36 so what will i be looking for before & after ov? I will need to do some reasearch on it tonight so i know what i'm doing
> 
> How is everyone

I'm tryin to remember lol I think it was something like wen the degree or Fahrenheit symbol was flashin it's ready and then wen it bleep is wen it's took the reading. Your temp will dip followed by a rise, 3 higher temps is wen Ff confirms ov.


----------



## MolGold

tested yesterday night, bfn ofcourse :( I am sad and little broken. Hmmph!


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

I remembered the name it's lorenta lol can u imagine shouting that wen they naughty lol


----------



## mzhwd

Mummy hopefully your next doc appt goes well. 
Yeah Mom the F° flashes which is a few seconds after I turn it on and I put it in and once it beeps I take it out. You should see a temp jump between pre and post ovulation. Apparently, the charts actually tell more but I don't know how to read the rest and I guess it's not important for me cause it's not my profession lol. But when I showed my doctor my charts she could show me when my prominent follicle started to grow. 

Ok so the vitex does move ovulation foward I think for me not too much though. My chart looks really funky right now and FF hasn't been able to confirm ovulation yet. I believe my ovulation was over yesterday. But I'm not sure exactly when. Usually after ovulation my temps spike into the 98.?°, which happened today and my ewcm usually dries up immediately after ov. So I guess if I go off my past temps and cover line which has always been 97.5°F and my ewcm I'm 1dpo. But I had more ewcm on cd12 than cd13. I'm guessing that ovulated really late Wednesday cd12 by the way that my body felt. I think that my temps are wacky cause I felt like I released 2 eggs: 1 from each ovary within hours of each other. I'm going to say that was the vitex cause that's never happened before. Usually I only have ovulation pains on 1 side or the other never both and it's usually over fairly quickly. My peak cm was CD 11 and CD12 with only a small trace of ewcm on CD13.

What do you guys think? I think I want to know either way early so I'll be using my ic's this round.

Molgold sorry about the bfn. There's still time though. Fx'd


----------



## Mom2sam

Sorry about bfn Molgold how long have you been trying hun? Oops sorry just read you bn trying since jan, what have you been trying so far? Hang in there hun it will happen x

Mummy lol that's funny my dh is the same. I think would be nice to leave gender as surprise but i'm not patient & just have to know i'm bad like that also i like to go start shopping after 20wk mark according to gender. I'd love a girl second time round but ds wants a brother so either way would be great. I've put my temp into ovia app so hopefully it gives me indication as to what i'm looking for. 

Will they not let you change appointment?


----------



## Mom2sam

Mzwid good luck! Sounds promising hiw long have you been taking the vitex & do you take it from cd1-til ovulation? X


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Not sure mom2sam waitin my sis to confirm it's same date but worried I'd have another month wait or somethin to change it.


----------



## mzhwd

Mummy I don't know about the WOW name lol. I don't think that I would wait to know the sex either lol. 

I've been taking FertilAid and it says take everyday until pregnant. FX'd thst the vitamins he took were able to help his swimmers the 1st month. I'm going to say that today is 1DPO and test eod starting CD 10.


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

All sorted couisines thing is on 19th so it's ok :D


----------



## Mom2sam

That's good news it wont clash with your appointment x

Mzwid is fertilaid similar to vitex, fx crossed vits worked on your dh 
I've started mine on the pregnacare his/her lol this cycle he said but my sperms fine? I said yeah always room for improvement just swallow the pill so are my eggs fine but i'm taking it too ;-) men i swear apart from dtd they leave all the rest to us


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Mom2sam said:


> That's good news it wont clash with your appointment x
> 
> Mzwid is fertilaid similar to vitex, fx crossed vits worked on your dh
> I've started mine on the pregnacare his/her lol this cycle he said but my sperms fine? I said yeah always room for improvement just swallow the pill so are my eggs fine but i'm taking it too ;-) men i swear apart from dtd they leave all the rest to us

I tried that pregnacare wen in was preg with dd n thought it was horrid so didn't use it lol I'm using the seven seas pregnancy now but find them to be too big so I think il still to the Centrum ones after these are gone lol. I had a looknst that fertilaid stuff and was put off by the price I think the main use of that stuff is regulatin hormones but mzwid could answer that better.


----------



## mzhwd

Mom2Sam that is so true. I have no idea why they think that we have to do all the work. Smh the FertilAid has vitex in it and a lot of other stuff. It's supposed to make women have overall reproductive health. I honestly believe it works, but this is coming from a woman who already ovulate on my own. I definitely felt it doing stuff as I 1st started taking it. It's like a beefed up multivitamin. I actually compared it to some p renatals that I had and it was pretty much head on with the exception of a few extra like vitex, red clover, and some more stuff. 

Mummy glad that your appointment doesn't collide with your cousin's event.

I wish that I could just test right now. The suspense is killing me. I want to know if his men made it to the egg at least. This wait is dumb and is going to drive me crazy. Lol

Diddy have you been able to confirm ovulation. How many dpo are you? 

MolGold have you tested anymore?


----------



## mzhwd

Mummy that FertilAid is expensive compared to other vitamins. But I believe it works and worth a try. I just ran out. I'm contemplating on buying more after I finish these other vitamins I have.


----------



## Mom2sam

Mzwid i have heard good things about fertilaid on here so hopefully it works how many dpo are you when do you plan to test? I'm still waiting for af to leave only cd3 

Mummy i too hated pregnacare when i started ttc this time took it for 2 months then switched to regular folic acid but i might look into something else too for him & myself he said yesterday my pee is brown! Lol mine turnd nearly green with them. 

This temping is driving me dolally & only just started maybe coz i dont know what i'm doing though, i set alarm for 6am so woke today reached under pillow to grab thermometer whilst half asleep & dropped it behind bedside had to stay on bed but reach to get it & ended up pushing it further bk woke dh he got it for me but wasn't happy about being woken then switched it on & forgot what i'm supposed to do with it put under tongue & it didn't do anything then bleeped & i looked & it hadn't taken temp tried again few times before giving up. O've just read thrpugh instructions again so will try again tmrw. Do i let it just go to standby or do you switch it on/off everytime you use it? I'l prob laugh bk at this once i know what i'm doing but at moment i dont know how to use this thermometer lol


----------



## Mom2sam

Were watching one born every minite again last night & said to dh why the hell didn't i get a epidural? Lol he said midwife had asked you in birthplan & you put jyst gas& air. I do remember asking for it once in labour but asked too late. I will definitely be putting it in my birth plan next time now that i know how painful it was


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

I used to turn mine off but don't think it makes any difference, but yes ul need to turn it on every time. U just turn it on put it in right place under tongue then wait for it to beep.


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Mom2sam said:


> Were watching one born every minite again last night & said to dh why the hell didn't i get a epidural? Lol he said midwife had asked you in birthplan & you put jyst gas& air. I do remember asking for it once in labour but asked too late. I will definitely be putting it in my birth plan next time now that i know how painful it was

I love watching one born every min but never know wen it's on lol is epidural the one in your back? I'd have loved that if it is as I had back labour with constant pain I didn't even feel contractions it was so painful but to a point I'm glad I didn't risk it because my friend had the one in ur back so u dnt feel anything but it's damaged her back so she now has a soar back and nothing can be done to repair it apparently so I don't think I'd like to risk it now for the sake of an hr ish pain. I don't know how my next one will go, with Beth my waters broke day before, went hosp they sent me home as I wasn't in established labour so I was due to be induced next morn if nothing happened. Thankfully wen I was goin bed I ran upstairs and that started me off and within an hour she was out and second ones ment to be even faster lol


----------



## mzhwd

I'm 2-3 dpo. I guess I'll start testing at 10dpo. I'm really nervous about the timing though. But I guess ewcm means that I was still in my fertile window so FX'd. I wish that I was closer to the endof this ccycle so at least I would know lol. This is the most impatience I've been during any cycle while ttc. Smh 

Yeah there's nothing nice about dropping a thermometer when half sleep. Lol I thought I had dropped mined behind the bed 1 day but luckily it hadn't fallen. Yeah it'll get easier once you get the hang of it.

Mummy that sounds horrible what happened to your friend. I know of plenty women that got the epidural with no side effects. I wonder what happened in her case. They do tell you to be really stiff however.

Oh yeah mom the urine color change is completely normal. It's just your body ridding any extra stuff that it doesn't need. The more hydrated the body is the less stronger the color will be and last. But there is going to be a change in the color of the urine. It's actually a good thing. That lets you know your liver is working. Lol


----------



## mzhwd

I almost want to test today. :haha: even though I know its too early


----------



## MolGold

I tested and BFN, at 11 DPO with FMU :( Yes I am on meds, did my follicular scan and DHs SA. But I guess I am out again. Hmmph! waiting on AF now.

Hope you ladies have better luck, Mzhwd and Mom.

Mummy, hope you are doing grt!


----------



## Mom2sam

Mummy i watch it on you tube after i put ds to bed my chill out time. That's aweful about your freind i got a bad back anyway after having ds past couple years it's got worse told doc but they don't know why initially i thought might just be sore because i spent alot of time in bed when pregnant either in hospital or at home til end with hyperemesis but when it was still there 3 years later i dont know what to think will discuss all this though before going for epi but your right it just is that last hour i didn't mind the contractions so much. 

Mzwid i always find cycles one feels out is cycle they conceive hope this week flies for you & you get a bfp at 10dpo hun 

Molgold sorry about bfn what meds are you on? Hopefully it happens soon & when is af due? You might still be in x


----------



## Mom2sam

Ladies me & dh have decided to take break from opk etc for 2 months as i need to sort my mastitis out first. Been on 6 rounds of anti biotics & it's not clearing i'm in constant pain so they want to do scans to see what is going on inside. We decided it's best i don't get pregnant till it's sorted because once i am & hyperemesis kicks in will be bad enough coping with that without this too. Will just relax about it but wont be actively trying. I'l still come on & check in on b&b but won't be actively trying til october now. Will try to avoid fertile week too. Going to feel weird but maybe it'l help with my stress levels too & bring the excitement bk when we do try again


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Sorry to hear that mom think your prob right with that thou you don't wanna be in so much pain u end up in a n e or somethin. Hugs hope everything gets sorted keep us updated


----------



## MolGold

Mom I'm sorry about your pain.. Hope u beat it and emerge stronger. We are here for you.

I am on vit d,c,b complex and folic acid. Took provera after o. Planning to do hsg and clomid coming months.


----------



## mzhwd

Mom I hope that you feel better soon. October is right around the corner (at least that's what I tell myself in case I have to go with the iui). :hugs: 
It would be spectacular if I were able to get a bfp at 10dpo. Lol

Molgold :hugs: hopefully you'll have better luck with next cycle. Fx'd that the clomid and hsg work for you.


----------



## Mom2sam

Thanks ladies. I think it'l e good just to relax & not think of ttc for couple months. Hopefully they sort this out soon as it's definitely stressing me out my gps are crap but got a new lady doc who comes in on Tuesdays & she been fab so i have an appointment with her on 19th regarding scan etc & sge's taken a swab to see if i need diff anti biotics. It all started after i breast fed ds my left nipple inverted slightly & was painful so i couldn't breastfeed for more than a few weeks. She thinks it's due to that as it's same breast that has the mastitis & is trying to get that corrected thrpugh nhs too. They usually class it as cosmetic but she agrees with me it's causing me problems & on going mastitis so has applied for nhs to agree to look into it. Hopefully they agree otherwise i'l just get it done privately. 

Molgold i conceived ds after being on clomid so hopefully it works but if you do get offered it definitely take epo from cd1-ovulation & use preseed as clomid makes cm hostile i conceived 12th cycle on it the cycle i took epo & used preseed 

Mzwid fx crossed for that bfp


----------



## mzhwd

Mom glad to hear that your new doc is fab lol it is crucial to have not only a good doctor, but one that you are comfortable with too. Hopefully nhs gets on board. I'm sure they will.


----------



## Diddy2013

Sorry I was Mia for a while. I don't know that ovulation will be confirmed unless my temp goes up.


----------



## mzhwd

Yeah it is quite hard to tell. But if your temps stay up I would say that your ovulation day was on your last dip temp day. You started taking the FertilAid mid cycle, right?


----------



## Diddy2013

Mom2sam said:


> Ladies me & dh have decided to take break from opk etc for 2 months as i need to sort my mastitis out first. Been on 6 rounds of anti biotics & it's not clearing i'm in constant pain so they want to do scans to see what is going on inside. We decided it's best i don't get pregnant till it's sorted because once i am & hyperemesis kicks in will be bad enough coping with that without this too. Will just relax about it but wont be actively trying. I'l still come on & check in on b&b but won't be actively trying til october now. Will try to avoid fertile week too. Going to feel weird but maybe it'l help with my stress levels too & bring the excitement bk when we do try again

:/ 

Good luck mom, I hope everything works out for you.


----------



## Mom2sam

My vit B complex arrived today so now taking, pregnacare, vitex, vit d & vit b complex hopefully gears my body up for that bfp when we start trying properly again in october. How are you ladies. Af has finished will feel weird not having to worry over dtd on time etc lol but feels good too without the stress.


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

i may not be very active on these forums for a while, too much going on in my life. all i will say is im goin be a single mum to 2 now. my head is all over the place n tomorrow will be very emotional and long as i will be goin to pack up my stuff from what was to be our family home :(


----------



## mzhwd

mummy_smurf2b said:


> i may not be very active on these forums for a while, too much going on in my life. all i will say is im goin be a single mum to 2 now. my head is all over the place n tomorrow will be very emotional and long as i will be goin to pack up my stuff from what was to be our family home :(

:cry: oh no mummy. I pray that you guys can work it out. It's odd, but I feel really close to you guys on this thread. You are my bump family and like my real family your happiness is major. Maybe you guys just need a little time to cool down. If it's true love don't give up so easily. Marriage is definitely hard work, but well rewarding in the end. :hugs: I will keep your family in my prayers.


----------



## Mom2sam

Mummy oh no, i'm so sorry but hopefully you both work things out. Here if you need us to vent, chat anything thinking of you & hoping you work this out xx

Rang docs for my swab test & they said infection has gone hope it doesn't return now just got to wait for appointment for 19th now hopefully nhs have agreed to do the surgery for the nipple correction. Anyway dh wants us to keep trying said we can just take a relaxed approach this month. 
The vitex must be doing something as had a 4 day heavy bleed then spotting for one day & af had left at cd5. Usually i get one day spotting then 1/2 day heavy bleed & then wavers off to just spotting for few days. Also i've noticed headaches after i take it don't know if it's a side effect of vitex but never get headaches this bad. I think i'l still do opks just because i want to know what my cycle is like with the vitex but no timing sex etc this cycle. Got a cold coming on too today me & ds are both sneezing & headaches & sore throats. Feel bleugh 

How is everyone else x


----------



## Mom2sam

Mzwid i agree i also feel close to you guys we can share things on here i don't even discuss with my sisters lol m-smurf is fab in my prayers too 

M-smurf i don't know what's going on but hopefully it's not something you cant both work out. I know it's easier said than done but try to stay strong for your babies & try to be around family for support these situations are hard enough at best of times & in pregnancy i know it's harder but hope you got good freinds & family around who can support you through this also we're all here for you xx big hugs hun


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

mzhwd said:


> mummy_smurf2b said:
> 
> 
> i may not be very active on these forums for a while, too much going on in my life. all i will say is im goin be a single mum to 2 now. my head is all over the place n tomorrow will be very emotional and long as i will be goin to pack up my stuff from what was to be our family home :(
> 
> :cry: oh no mummy. I pray that you guys can work it out. It's odd, but I feel really close to you guys on this thread. You are my bump family and like my real family your happiness is major. Maybe you guys just need a little time to cool down. If it's true love don't give up so easily. Marriage is definitely hard work, but well rewarding in the end. :hugs: I will keep your family in my prayers.Click to expand...

Unfortunately it's more serious it's involving police and courts, I am very in the dark police won't tell me what he's accussed of or anything I just know he's currently locked up (remanded in custody) :'(


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Mom2sam said:


> Mummy oh no, i'm so sorry but hopefully you both work things out. Here if you need us to vent, chat anything thinking of you & hoping you work this out xx
> 
> Rang docs for my swab test & they said infection has gone hope it doesn't return now just got to wait for appointment for 19th now hopefully nhs have agreed to do the surgery for the nipple correction. Anyway dh wants us to keep trying said we can just take a relaxed approach this month.
> The vitex must be doing something as had a 4 day heavy bleed then spotting for one day & af had left at cd5. Usually i get one day spotting then 1/2 day heavy bleed & then wavers off to just spotting for few days. Also i've noticed headaches after i take it don't know if it's a side effect of vitex but never get headaches this bad. I think i'l still do opks just because i want to know what my cycle is like with the vitex but no timing sex etc this cycle. Got a cold coming on too today me & ds are both sneezing & headaches & sore throats. Feel bleugh
> 
> How is everyone else x

I'm glad u get to partially try it's better than none. Great to read ur infection has gone. I never had side effects of Vitex so not sure.


----------



## Diddy2013

mummy_smurf2b said:


> mzhwd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummy_smurf2b said:
> 
> 
> i may not be very active on these forums for a while, too much going on in my life. all i will say is im goin be a single mum to 2 now. my head is all over the place n tomorrow will be very emotional and long as i will be goin to pack up my stuff from what was to be our family home :(
> 
> :cry: oh no mummy. I pray that you guys can work it out. It's odd, but I feel really close to you guys on this thread. You are my bump family and like my real family your happiness is major. Maybe you guys just need a little time to cool down. If it's true love don't give up so easily. Marriage is definitely hard work, but well rewarding in the end. :hugs: I will keep your family in my prayers.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Unfortunately it's more serious it's involving police and courts, I am very in the dark police won't tell me what he's accussed of or anything I just know he's currently locked up (remanded in custody) :'(Click to expand...

:/ They haven't told you what happened. A lot of that is public record....

Do whatever's best for you moving forward, stay healthy.


----------



## MolGold

Oh Mummy :hugs: I hope you get past this difficult time.. We all are here for you! 
I am so glad I joined BnB because I get support like Ive never had before.. from ladies as you. I really wish this bad time goes away soon!

I am in the scary phase before an HSG, ladies. Tomorrow I know what is going on with me and what my next options are. :|


----------



## Mom2sam

Mummy i'm sorry that's aweful esp at time like this. I dont know what to say other than hope this stressfull time passes soon for you xx

Molgold good luck for tmrw, you will be getting answers & hcg not too bad let us know how it goes, how come thier doing it anyway? I see you only been trying for 6 month? Hopefully everything comes back fine & i know alot of women actually conceive after hcg, Is it where they check your tubes? Sorry been so long since i had all tests x


----------



## mzhwd

Mummy hopefully you'll be able to find something out soon. Try not to stress yourself out over it and stay healthy. 

Mom I'm glad that you're still in. Fx'd that it'll work like it does for the majority of people in the world. Lol We get to be lucky ones that know what trigger shots and opk's are lol. I'm positive no one in my family would know what an opk is.

Molgold Fx'd that you get good news from the results of your doc appointment. Keep us posted. Sometimes the possibility of bad results stress me out before I even get to the doctor's office. 

Today I'm 7dpo and I don't really feel like I have any symptoms. But I have been having a sore throat for the past few days. I have no idea why, but I don't think it's a symptom. I think I'll be testing at 10dpo.


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Thanks everyone for bein so supportive hugs 

Fx for your apt molgold

7dpo already mzhwd that's gone fast :D


----------



## Mom2sam

7dpo already! Fx for you hun we need more bfp here x


----------



## mzhwd

Yeah we definitely need a bfp. I don't really have any symptoms though. I was nauseous this morning, but it was more than likely just me Gerd and it did go away quickly. I can't wait to test Sunday.


----------



## Mom2sam

I never got symptoms both times i conceived. Rest of months had lots of symptoms & then af came. I've learnt not to symptom spot it's all down to that test & af. Fx crossed for Sunday


----------



## MolGold

hey girls, 
My HSG went well ! No blockages. We will try on our own another few months before trying IUI. :) 

I so want it to be your BFP Mzhwd~!

Hope everyone is doing great! xx


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

MolGold said:


> hey girls,
> My HSG went well ! No blockages. We will try on our own another few months before trying IUI. :)
> 
> I so want it to be your BFP Mzhwd~!
> 
> Hope everyone is doing great! xx

Yay glad there no blockages fx for next few cycles :D


----------



## mzhwd

MolGold said:


> hey girls,
> My HSG went well ! No blockages. We will try on our own another few months before trying IUI. :)
> 
> I so want it to be your BFP Mzhwd~!
> 
> Hope everyone is doing great! xx



Thanks. Glad that your HSG went well Molgold. Have you guys had a semen analysis done yet? Fx'd for us all.


----------



## mzhwd

Mom2sam hopefully that'll be the case for me too. It would be really awesome to see my 1st bfp.


----------



## Mom2sam

Molgold that's fab news. I think it's best too ttc on your own for another few months. Also hopefully now after tube test you get a bfp this cycle. 

Mzwid have u tested yet? 

M-smurf how are you hun? 

Only cd11 here for me guys so still got a few days till ovulation really hope it's not late this time like last cycle


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

This thread been so quiet lately hope everyone is ok? Things have gotten to the point I can't cope no more for me feel like my life is over. Been in contact with oh mum so I know what's going on she too is havin problems coping. Its so hard to stay strong but I know I have to for Beth's sake.


----------



## Mom2sam

It has mummy not many of us left on here & i've just been busy over weekend painting bedroom & got a kitten for ds today he was so happy. Weathers aweful not liking the heavy rain every weekend we decide if weathers nice we'l go to beach but week days it'l be nice & hot & come weekend too cold or like this weekend been raining heavily. 
I can imagine mummy it cant be easy but hopefully you know what's going on soon Your right keep strong for your babies & try not to stress hun x

Mzwid it's Sunday? Come on i need to know if you tested?


----------



## mzhwd

OMG sorry for the delay. I've had a super busy weekend. I tested today and bfn. I wasn't extremely sad, but not emotionally numb to the bfn yet. Lol I guess I'm just waiting for AF. I do have sore boobs which is just an af symptom...so I'm not looking far into that.


----------



## mzhwd

Yeah the thread has been really quiet. How have you guys doing? Dh and I are planning on going kayaking. He's never been, but I have. I can't wait it should be a ton of fun.


----------



## Mom2sam

How many dpo are today mzwid, don't give up hope til af is here x

What is kayaking?


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

mzhwd said:


> OMG sorry for the delay. I've had a super busy weekend. I tested today and bfn. I wasn't extremely sad, but not emotionally numb to the bfn yet. Lol I guess I'm just waiting for AF. I do have sore boobs which is just an af symptom...so I'm not looking far into that.

Wen is af due?


----------



## mzhwd

Hey guys sorry for the delay, I've been trying to pack up my stuff and make sure that all is in order for my move. Kayaking is basically https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/b/b2/Sea_Kayak.JPG

It's a lot of fun. 

AF is due Friday, but I feel like the witch is going to get me Thursday. How are you guys doing?


----------



## mzhwd

I'm 12dpo today. I haven't tested since Sunday and no new symptoms only ones that are also AF symptoms lol


----------



## MolGold

Hello ladies, hope you are well!

Hope Kayaking was fun Mzhwd. :)

I am only CD10 and no BDing expected till CD16 as we are going to visit sis in law. :( Hope I don't O early this cycle!


----------



## Mom2sam

Mzwid kayaking looks fun but i cant swim so dunno if i'd have the courage to attempt it lol af & early pregnancy symptoms are so similar i swear both times i did conceive i kept thinking af is around corner had cramps & everything. Fx for you hun 

Molgold hopefully u dont ovulate early do u always ovulate same time? Mine's been all over the place lately, have fun at sis in laws 

Cd14 for me going to opk in abit hope i get a positive before cd17 this time. Got stretchy cn but it's not quite clear yet need the clear stretchy but hopefully ovulation is close


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

mzhwd said:


> Hey guys sorry for the delay, I've been trying to pack up my stuff and make sure that all is in order for my move. Kayaking is basically https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/b/b2/Sea_Kayak.JPG
> 
> It's a lot of fun.
> 
> AF is due Friday, but I feel like the witch is going to get me Thursday. How are you guys doing?

Looks fun :D


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

MolGold said:


> Hello ladies, hope you are well!
> 
> Hope Kayaking was fun Mzhwd. :)
> 
> I am only CD10 and no BDing expected till CD16 as we are going to visit sis in law. :( Hope I don't O early this cycle!

Fx you don't ovulate to early.


----------



## Diddy2013

I'm still on the same cycle cd 40. Im going on vacation starting tomorrow after work and have been busy getting things organized and packed.

I don't know how much I'll be around but I'll be checking in.

I'm taking provera closer to cd60. I have a wedding to be in and I figure I'll get the bloat out of my uterus before then lol. I'm not uncomfortable yet.


----------



## mzhwd

Mom it is a lot of fun, but if you don't know how to swim I would definitely stick to shallow water lol. Hopefully :witch: does stay away. That would be awesome. I haven't done any extra test if AF doesn't come Friday then I'll test that evening. I hate that pregnancy symptoms and AF symptoms are so similar. Many women say that they thought AF was coming and it ended up being a BFP. Lol

Mummy how's everything going with you.

MolGold I hope that you don't ovulate early. Maybe you and DH and sneak away for a little and get some bd in while away. JIC lol

Diddy wow Cd40. How long are your cycles usually?


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

mzhwd said:


> Mom it is a lot of fun, but if you don't know how to swim I would definitely stick to shallow water lol. Hopefully :witch: does stay away. That would be awesome. I haven't done any extra test if AF doesn't come Friday then I'll test that evening. I hate that pregnancy symptoms and AF symptoms are so similar. Many women say that they thought AF was coming and it ended up being a BFP. Lol
> 
> Mummy how's everything going with you.
> 
> MolGold I hope that you don't ovulate early. Maybe you and DH and sneak away for a little and get some bd in while away. JIC lol
> 
> Diddy wow Cd40. How long are your cycles usually?

As well as can be expected really, I hate bedtime because it's bedtime wen I get to thinking on everything and without fail it keeps me awake. Last night wasn't too bad because me n my mum was getting rest of my stuff and by time we was finished I was exhausted so got to sleep much quicker. I have to start thinking about my future and finding a place for myself, daughter and baby which I expect will take a year at councils pace. They don't rush lol but at the moment it's the only way I'm going to get a house. I had it worked out that once daughter goes back to nursery in September I'd start looking for a job but that's never gonna happen now. I don't know how easy or hard being a single mum too two is going to be but time shall tell. I have my first midwife appointment Friday and I plan to make everything look fine, I don't want them thinking I'm emotionally unstable or anything so il just tell them things wasn't working with partner. I had a visit from social services today, they want to make sure I am ok in myself and coping with it all ok so tomorrow I will find out the outcome. It can go two ways, they can open a case for giving me support or close it and leave it at that. Personally I'm hoping they open a case because today I was advised they can help me apply for houses and get furniture and carpets if necessary which right now would be a great help. Myself and his family all find this crazy how someone can make accusations against him after learning I'm pregnant, doesn't make no sence and we just don't believe for a minute it's true. His mum is in contact with him and he does tell her to tell me he loves me etc, but that's not going to make me feel any better about it all. Iv tried to cry so many times and I know I can't I have to stop myself from doing it :( last night I had a dream that he was released and came home and we all lived happily :shrug:

Kell has just announced her pregnancy on Facebook with her scan pic, god knows how she's managed to keep it quiet so long lol sadly she doesn't speak to me these days, think she has abandoned her b n b family lol.

Is it October yet? I have just paid for hotel for holiday in Portugal, booked a different one since it was a good £150 cheaper and I didn't wanna be paying that extra wen it would have been for partner who won't be there, sadly I'd already booked flights so that money is at a loss now, but this has to be the most needed hol iv ever had I can't wait to get away from it all for a week, I just have to work out how to get my camera back before then *sigh* police felt the need to take it even though it ain't his lol which I told them to which they say it was taken from his property so goes back to him lol and to make it worse they say ring back in a month to see where it is, what the heck - a month are they taking the joke? :nope:

Anyway rant over. Hope everyone else is doing ok?


----------



## kell

Morning ladies :) How are we all? Sorry I've been so quiet for weeks, had a lot going on and didn't know if i was on my head or my arse! I haven't a abandoned you all :(

My partner walked out on us over a month ago and was in bed with another woman within 3 days of leaving. He is now shacked up with her and they are going on holiday with her family today from what I've heard. He hasn't spoken to the kids since he left and obviously that has hurt them a lot. He may not be their father but he was their stepdad and they loved him to bits. He left me with no money and didn't pay the rent so I've been trying to sort that out. As well as dealing with the fact I'm to be a single mum again. I am gaining in confidence though after he left me i was at rock bottom. I've had another scan which put me forward again so apparently I'm now 16 weeks 3 days! Baby may just be big so we shall see what my 20 week scan says. Ex has had no involvement and shown no interest so I havent bother to let him know anything. He was more bothered about child support taking his money from what I've been told. 

Anyway, enough about him. I hope you are all ok. I will stick around again now I promise :) 

Mummy im here if you want to text and rant, i didn't know you were going through a rough time too :( xx


----------



## Mom2sam

Aww mummy things will get better just wait & see right now i know it doesn't seem like it but it will, no situation stays the same. Are your family there to help you out? I know if anything happened between me & dh i dont really have suportive fanily to fall back on thier all too bothered about themselves & i'm the one who is usually there for them. But i know when times come we mothers are tough for our kids & can get through anything. 
I think take a good freind or family member with you on vacation & being away hopefully helps to at least bring u up emotionally. I really hope you getting the support you need right now & feel free to vent it cant be easy for you.. Big hugs hun xx

Diddy that is a long cycle hopefully af comes soon & enjoy your vacation x

Mzwid i hope af doesn't show for you i'd have tested by now! Man i have zero will willpower x

Cd15 for me & waiting for smu to do opk, really hope i get a positive before cd17 this time, anyway we did end up actively trying lol didn't want to waste more time, started guainefesin cough syrup yesterday to thin cm as i notice mines stretchy but not clear, worked for me month i took it wen i conceived ds, also still taking the vitex, & dh & me been taking pregnacare vits, if i don't conceive this cycle next cycle will start taking epo too for more cm, i typed in google abput what to take for ewcm & all sorts came up, epo which i've tried but something else i haven't tried but found weird, baking soda finger? Anyone heard of it lol lots of women said it helped them conceived but i'm a little skeptical. Interesting read though 
Dh bro & his partner who i mentioned had gone for ivf well it didn't stick i feel so bad for them & they paid £4000 so said thier going to wait 2 months & go for another try. Dh mum was saying yesterday how our ds is only grandchild & she wants to see more babies, bless her i said hopefully soon you get them all together.


----------



## Mom2sam

Hey kell i thought you prob just busy with all the kids i'm so sorry, thats aweful what is going on with these men! Reading your post just made me feel like i'm reading about my sisters life. She got divorced because her dh kept cheating on her she forgave him so many times in end they got divorced & she bacane a single mum for 6 years she was a single mum got a full time job & supported her kids alone her ex husband went & re married & didnt wana knw, anyway she met a guy 3 years ago & last year thy got married & 2 months after thy got married same old crap again she caught him having a affair & he had a baby girl from someone last year too which he kept a secret. She comes to mine & i see that same stress her ex husband put her through. Its aweful these men just think it's ok without having any thought to how it affects everyone else. Keep strong hun kids are tougher than we think but it's definitely not fair on them i sometimes think these men are like grown kids & don't think about how thier actions have an impact on lives around them. Selfish. X


----------



## Mom2sam

Did my opk cd15, & it's nearly positive woohoo think the vitex deffo helped as last cycle didn't get a positive til cd20! Anyway will test afain later today should be positive either later today or tmrw x


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

kell said:


> Morning ladies :) How are we all? Sorry I've been so quiet for weeks, had a lot going on and didn't know if i was on my head or my arse! I haven't a abandoned you all :(
> 
> My partner walked out on us over a month ago and was in bed with another woman within 3 days of leaving. He is now shacked up with her and they are going on holiday with her family today from what I've heard. He hasn't spoken to the kids since he left and obviously that has hurt them a lot. He may not be their father but he was their stepdad and they loved him to bits. He left me with no money and didn't pay the rent so I've been trying to sort that out. As well as dealing with the fact I'm to be a single mum again. I am gaining in confidence though after he left me i was at rock bottom. I've had another scan which put me forward again so apparently I'm now 16 weeks 3 days! Baby may just be big so we shall see what my 20 week scan says. Ex has had no involvement and shown no interest so I havent bother to let him know anything. He was more bothered about child support taking his money from what I've been told.
> 
> Anyway, enough about him. I hope you are all ok. I will stick around again now I promise :)
> 
> Mummy im here if you want to text and rant, i didn't know you were going through a rough time too :( xx

Good to see you back :D I didn't want to say u was also goin through tough time to everyone it wasn't my place to say so. It's ok you didn't know I didn't want to put something like this on Facebook knowin they would all judge me etc. My best friend keeps sayin he must be guilty etc which is wrong that's surely not what u say to ur best friend? So iv not spoke to her since, she was the first person I spoke to thinkin she'd at least cheer me up etc.

Yea thankfully my family are very supportive. My sister even paid petrol for her hubby to take their car to help me get my stuff which was a big help. I find it odd how she says love u on wen we are talking on Facebook n she goes bed she never used to lol my mum has been a great help too, I couldn't do it without them. 

I'm off to take Beth's passport to council today stupid idiots failed to mention I need Beth's too and I have a cheque to put in the bank, oh mum kindly sent me £100 to help me pay the cut off Bill from bt (internet and phone) so once that Bill comes il only have around 67 to pay and then that contract is gone, it wil be nice to £55 a month better off but that's not for a little while yet as they needed 30days notice so doesn't cease til Sept.

Mom hopefully u don't o so late this time fx have u carried on tempin? 

Mzwid get testing :p 

Diddy hope af arrives soon and you enjoy your holiday


----------



## Mom2sam

I'm glad your family being supportive at times like this you need good family around & as for your freind hopefully she didn't mean to upset you but i guess ppl should be sensitive with these things, that's nice of your mum my mums good too & dad was fab but he passed away now, siblings are too busy in thier own lives when i was suffering with hyperemesis all my family backed off & usually call me everyday demanding fabours from me. Poor dh was doing everything alone, soon as i mc they started calling again denanding they nd lifts or this & that. It did get to me but dh & me are type we let it go but i dont go running to help like i used to. Anyway soz i ended up bringing my own issues into it. Everything will work mummy & hopefully when you get to see dh he can give u a explantation until then just try look after yourself & babies i know it's hard babes x


----------



## Mom2sam

Opk is nearly positive & nope only temped for couple days as missed a few days when i had decided to not try til oct lol anyway will get back to it once af comes hopefully it wont come

Oops forgot i already said it's nearly positive coz i'v posted in another thread too got confused


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Mom2sam said:


> I'm glad your family being supportive at times like this you need good family around & as for your freind hopefully she didn't mean to upset you but i guess ppl should be sensitive with these things, that's nice of your mum my mums good too & dad was fab but he passed away now, siblings are too busy in thier own lives when i was suffering with hyperemesis all my family backed off & usually call me everyday demanding fabours from me. Poor dh was doing everything alone, soon as i mc they started calling again denanding they nd lifts or this & that. It did get to me but dh & me are type we let it go but i dont go running to help like i used to. Anyway soz i ended up bringing my own issues into it. Everything will work mummy & hopefully when you get to see dh he can give u a explantation until then just try look after yourself & babies i know it's hard babes x

That's terrible of your family only bothered about themselves by sounds of it I hope they don't still do it. Iv only ever asked for help if needed it and that's rare I'm the quiet one of the family. Fx you won't need to start temping again. Your support is much appreciated it does help to know I have ppl on here who I can talk to. We are like a family.


----------



## Mom2sam

Opks gone lighter lol oh what is going on with my body. Was nearly ositive ths morning, then again was 4/5th pee of the day & diluted will try again ths evening after a good hold if i can my bladders so weak


----------



## mzhwd

Yeah we are like a family on here. I hate to hear that you guys have encountered such circumstances. Being a single mom can be hard, but definitely possible. There are a ton of people who do it every day and are able to do well for themselves and their children. This entire ttc journey has put a lot of things in perspective for me too.

Mummy try not to be too hard on your friend. She gave you her honest opinion and only a true friend will tell you things that you don't want to hear. Hopefully he gets out soon. I'm sure you guy's already have a lawyer. Maybe they can get him out on bond until all of this is worked out. I hope that your midwife appointment goes well tomorrow and the Social Services case works in your favor. Usually here in the States when you hear Social Services it means someone seen something thought the kids were in danger and called. Glad to hear that it works differently there. 

:witch: got me today uggghhhhh. I hate these cramps.


----------



## mzhwd

Mom2sam said:


> Opks gone lighter lol oh what is going on with my body. Was nearly ositive ths morning, then again was 4/5th pee of the day & diluted will try again ths evening after a good hold if i can my bladders so weak

It'll probably be positive later today.


----------



## Mom2sam

So sorry af came evenings opk is same as this morning nearly positive so hopefully tmrw it's positive i think afternoon pee was just too diluted 

Social services here can be same so one has to tread very carefully around them. Mummy if it can be helped try to stay away from them as a freind of mine initially they had said they were there to help she has 5 kids one of whom has had problems with bowel & learning difficulties since birth, but she rang me other day crying saying they've taken kids off her as said she is unable to take care of them & is just crying out for help for herself. I was shocked how harsh of them knowing she came to them for help & now they have used it against her. She is devastated i'm not too close to her as she doesn't live near me but from what i know she loves those kids to bits. I'm just going by what she told me but if it's true i think you got to be so carefull getting social services involved.


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

mzhwd said:


> Yeah we are like a family on here. I hate to hear that you guys have encountered such circumstances. Being a single mom can be hard, but definitely possible. There are a ton of people who do it every day and are able to do well for themselves and their children. This entire ttc journey has put a lot of things in perspective for me too.
> 
> Mummy try not to be too hard on your friend. She gave you her honest opinion and only a true friend will tell you things that you don't want to hear. Hopefully he gets out soon. I'm sure you guy's already have a lawyer. Maybe they can get him out on bond until all of this is worked out. I hope that your midwife appointment goes well tomorrow and the Social Services case works in your favor. Usually here in the States when you hear Social Services it means someone seen something thought the kids were in danger and called. Glad to hear that it works differently there.
> 
> :witch: got me today uggghhhhh. I hate these cramps.

So sorry af got you :(


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Mom2sam said:


> So sorry af came evenings opk is same as this morning nearly positive so hopefully tmrw it's positive i think afternoon pee was just too diluted
> 
> Social services here can be same so one has to tread very carefully around them. Mummy if it can be helped try to stay away from them as a freind of mine initially they had said they were there to help she has 5 kids one of whom has had problems with bowel & learning difficulties since birth, but she rang me other day crying saying they've taken kids off her as said she is unable to take care of them & is just crying out for help for herself. I was shocked how harsh of them knowing she came to them for help & now they have used it against her. She is devastated i'm not too close to her as she doesn't live near me but from what i know she loves those kids to bits. I'm just going by what she told me but if it's true i think you got to be so carefull getting social services involved.

That sounds horrid what they did to her I hope it had a happy ending. All I can do is wait to see what they say they haven't rang me back yet. It sounds like you need to get bdin :p


----------



## Mom2sam

Cd16 done an opk with fmu just to see if it's getting darker & it's just a tad away from being positive so should be positive later today, now don't know whether to keep taking vitex till end of cycle or to stop after ovulation

She said it went to court & judge was in favour of social services but agreed to let the dad take them & she can only see them through visitation. She away on vacation at moment so haven't heard from her


----------



## Mom2sam

Opk is positive now cd16 seems the vitex doing it's job now just hope it helps me to conceive this cycle


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Mom2sam said:


> Opk is positive now cd16 seems the vitex doing it's job now just hope it helps me to conceive this cycle

Best get bding then :p


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Yay finally something to look forward to, my 12week scan on 1st Sept. All that has now changed aswell, they had me ring up and book it myself.


----------



## Mom2sam

so much has changed. If i do end up pregnant it's gonna mke it awkward for me as i'm usually so out of it i dont even know what day it is i get that bad so dh will have to chase all that up for me. Plan to bd tonight as dh just got home but i have ds & my nephew here so no way can we do anything till nephew goes home & ds is asleep. i tried the baking soda finger before dtd last night haha dont judge me at this point i'l try anything anyway was ok & only thing i noticed was after dtd nothing came back out. Google it if anyones wandering lol


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

I can honestly say never heard of that mom2sam hehe and what do u mean if, it's when.


----------



## Mom2sam

Aw i know but after 6 months can't help but wander about 'if' too dh keeps telling me i'm being silly but you ladies know how it is. We start to worry & panic. Was speaking to sis in law earlier my brothers wife & we both had got pregnant together last uear (not planned that way lol) anyway we both mc a week apart too. She has 2 girls & was saying she going to start ttc again end of year. I told her i'm already trying she was joking about how i prob haven't got pregnant yet as we're meant to get pregnant same time again lol


----------



## Mom2sam

Managed to bd most of fertile window got 4 days in & will try again tmrw if dh up for it, been doing missionary past few cycles (tmi) but did doggy tonight just to see if that works. tried few different things this cycle so if i do end up conceiving won't know what worked lol if i don't dont know what else to try so mext cycle just going to totally relax, but didn't i say that this cycle haha


----------



## mzhwd

I've heard of the baking soda thing mom. Hopefully it works FX'd. Glad that yoy were able to get some BD'ing in. It would be crazy if you guys ended up pregnant together again. Lol where are you in your cycle? I think that you all will be able to conceive again on your own

I set up an appointment for a iui consultation. This would be my 1st iui appointment. The earliest they could get me in is 8/29/14. So I guess that's not too far away. That's actually the same weekend that I'm going to be moving. So that should be a very eventful weekend.


----------



## Mom2sam

Thanks mzwid i hope so.. We conceived first cycle last year so guess i was expecting it to be easy this time round but from keeping an eye on my cycles last few months i know they we're a little out of a whack so hoping vitex gets me my bfp i do have to say it seems to be working with bringing ovulation forward a little let's see how rest of my cycle goes. I think second time round i would have to pay for any treatments iui etc & really cant afford it yet so just going to kp trying & praying. 
Hope your consultation goes well fill us in after x


----------



## mzhwd

Yeah I hope that the vitex helps too. I know exactly what you mean. If I had conceived the first time around previously, I wouldn't expect it to take long the next time. Out of curiosity, how much does the iui treatment cost there out of pocket? Fx'd for you this cycle. 

I will definitely keep you guys posted on the appointment.


----------



## Mom2sam

I'm not sure about the iui but i know its around 4k for ivf. I hope it don't get to that for me coz i cant afford it esp knowing it might take few attempts.


----------



## Mom2sam

This threads quiet how is everyone, i got a call from breast clinic they've decided my breast problems are due to swollen short milk ducts so they said nhs have agreed to do the surgery behind nipple. I have an appointment middle of september next month i'm happy they'v agreed to sort it out. So if i'm not already pregnant will not be trying next cycle. 2dpo today will test on 9dpo but now after that call from doc kind of hoping i didn't conceive as really need this sorting but wouldn't it be a surprise if after all the months of not conceiving for this to be it lol


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

That's Great news that your going to get it sorted and bet ur happy nhs agreed to pay for it. I'm just sat around waiting for my 12week scan lol wish it would hurry. I took two paracetamol other day n felt so guilty for it but my gums was in pain. tried takin one and it didn't shift it so had to take another lol. How's everyone else?


----------



## mzhwd

Hey guys. I've been good. How did you appointment go mummy? 
Mom glad that they've agreed to pay for it to. I'm hoping that the iui is under 2k lol. Cause I definitely don't want to have to pay for that. Fx'd for you. I know it's too early to SS, but I still sort of do it every cycle lol.


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

mzhwd said:


> Hey guys. I've been good. How did you appointment go mummy?
> Mom glad that they've agreed to pay for it to. I'm hoping that the iui is under 2k lol. Cause I definitely don't want to have to pay for that. Fx'd for you. I know it's too early to SS, but I still sort of do it every cycle lol.

It went ok other than them takin lots of blood hate that part lol got my 12week scan on 1st September so finally something to look forward to. I go to my sisters daughter party tomorrow got my fx it keeps me occupied as oh in court some time tomorrow so il b waitin to hear updates from his mum lol

No idea how much iui is never looked into it but hopefully it's not to dear I dnt know how they can charge such horrendous prices knowin it may take more than one attempt.


----------



## Mom2sam

Ooh 12 weeks already! Not long till your appointment. Mzwid yeah i think it shouldn't be more than 2-3k it is horrendous the prices as mummy says knowing could take more than one attempt. This why i'd rather exhaust all other things & alternatives first. With me i knida think it may have something t do with my ovulation again i might try soy soon heard good things about it but if i'm out this cycle whilst i'm on the break will definitely try to temp so i know if i'm ovulating. 

Yep mummy i'm happy they agreed bedn living with this pain for couple years & it took alot of antibiotics & several doc visits for them to look into it. They said it's just a 20 min minor surgery & 2 weeks healing time so once they've dine it i'l only be taking 1/2 cycle break 

If i am pregnant will have to ask them what they want to do so this cycle at least i wont be too upset at seeing a bfn lol as was supposed to be a relaxed cycle but we've ended up bd through most of fertile week so wasn't so relaxed after all


----------



## mzhwd

Yeah that is quite a lot. Glad that your surgery is minimal mom. And time is flying by mummy 12 weeks will be here really soon. My Doctor's office just called to reschedule my appointment to 9/2/14. That's only a few days different, but still I'd rather it be sooner than later. But oh well.


----------



## sirouseman

Hey girls. Been away again for a while. Looks like there are some new girls on this thread now, and hopefully some good news? Anyone get their BFP the last in the last couple months I should know about!? :) Things in my situation with my SO have not been good (complicated to explain the whole story)... and well my cycles are way off/irregular. I always have one nice perfect one, then the next one is long and drawn out. This time I did not ovulate until CD 24 I believe, so I don't expect the AF until near CD 38-40! I do still have ov pains and ewcm which is good, but I stopped taking maca, which has thrown me off and put me back into my long, irregular state! I was almost having picture perfect 28-31 day cycles while taking the maca, but as soon as I totally stopped, my OV started trying to come again at CD 20 which is the norm, and now it's stretching to cd 24!:( I'm trying not to care much about it since I haven't been able to TTC anyways, but very soon will have to start back on a regimen of supplements because I think I may get my chance to TTC again in the next month or two-- fingers crossed! I will be trying Cassava root. I hear it has the highest twinning rate in Africa or somewhere!? Also it causes hyper ovulation! I have not been able to TTC since end of June, and might not again until end of September or in October.


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

sirouseman said:


> Hey girls. Been away again for a while. Looks like there are some new girls on this thread now, and hopefully some good news? Anyone get their BFP the last in the last couple months I should know about!? :) Things in my situation with my SO have not been good (complicated to explain the whole story)... and well my cycles are way off/irregular. I always have one nice perfect one, then the next one is long and drawn out. This time I did not ovulate until CD 24 I believe, so I don't expect the AF until near CD 38-40! I do still have ov pains and ewcm which is good, but I stopped taking maca, which has thrown me off and put me back into my long, irregular state! I was almost having picture perfect 28-31 day cycles while taking the maca, but as soon as I totally stopped, my OV started trying to come again at CD 20 which is the norm, and now it's stretching to cd 24!:( I'm trying not to care much about it since I haven't been able to TTC anyways, but very soon will have to start back on a regimen of supplements because I think I may get my chance to TTC again in the next month or two-- fingers crossed! I will be trying Cassava root. I hear it has the highest twinning rate in Africa or somewhere!? Also it causes hyper ovulation! I have not been able to TTC since end of June, and might not again until end of September or in October.

I'm not aware of any new ppl on the thread :p welcome back it's good to hear from u again and look forward to seein on this thread again. I got my bfp but cnt remember if u was still around wen I did I have a terrible memory but if uv Been away since June then I'd guess not as mine was beginning of July. I don't know if u also know Melly got hers, she's expecting twins lol. Fx for some more bfp this month.


----------



## sirouseman

Mummy smurf... a belated congrats from me!! OMG.. wow... this must be so soo exciting! May I ask... how long did it take you to conceive in total? How many months truly trying? Is this your second child? What will be their age difference apart? I'm anxious to conceive soon because my one little one just keeps getting older and older and time isn't standing still. At this point they'll be 4 years apart or more.


----------



## sirouseman

Wow! TWINS for Melly!? Was this a natural occurance or through fertility treatment/meds? Back when I was last on here, I was going through a horrible bout of recovering from hand/foot/mouth disease I caught from my young son, and then right after I recovered from that I got Bronchitis which lasted 45 days!! It was the most horrible cough I'd ever had in my entire life. I was truly scared. Then after it was nearly gone, my muscles used for coughing were so strained/weak and overused, that one side completely popped/tore/snapped:( This was all first-time stuff for me to go through! Thankfully I'm back to normal now with everything... but won't get to TTC again for a while... I'm praying that by the end of September or October I'll get the chance again.


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

sirouseman said:


> Mummy smurf... a belated congrats from me!! OMG.. wow... this must be so soo exciting! May I ask... how long did it take you to conceive in total? How many months truly trying? Is this your second child? What will be their age difference apart? I'm anxious to conceive soon because my one little one just keeps getting older and older and time isn't standing still. At this point they'll be 4 years apart or more.

Its no2 for me, daughter will be 4 n half by time baby is born. Once we had perfect timing only 2month but in total about 8month. As for the exciting part it's a good job you don't read back lol I'm struggling to enjoy it at moment with everything going on in my life but I won't repeat it all again :p so feel free to read backwards lol


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

sirouseman said:


> Wow! TWINS for Melly!? Was this a natural occurance or through fertility treatment/meds? Back when I was last on here, I was going through a horrible bout of recovering from hand/foot/mouth disease I caught from my young son, and then right after I recovered from that I got Bronchitis which lasted 45 days!! It was the most horrible cough I'd ever had in my entire life. I was truly scared. Then after it was nearly gone, my muscles used for coughing were so strained/weak and overused, that one side completely popped/tore/snapped:( This was all first-time stuff for me to go through! Thankfully I'm back to normal now with everything... but won't get to TTC again for a while... I'm praying that by the end of September or October I'll get the chance again.

Wow I'm so sorry to hear that glad ur ok now I can't imagine how bad u must have Been feeling. Fx you get to start again soon. I think it was natural for Melly. She's due Feb cnt remember her date, I'm due March 15th.


----------



## MolGold

Hey girls, 

I have been away last week as my father in law suffered a stroke. We have been in and out of the hospital all hours of the day and night during the past week. Just wanted to let you know I was thinking of you ladies.. FX for the elusive BFP !


----------



## Mom2sam

Welcome back sm was wandering what happened, glad your feeling better now & if i'm out this cycle i'l also be taking couple month out, have you tried vitex my first month on it & it brought ovulation forward by 5/6 days for me this cycle. I'm also worried about big gap my ds is 7! 

Mummy how are you hun, did you get the doppler? Also wanted to ask is your bump showing yet? They say second pregnancies bump shows earlier 

Molgold oh no hopefully he regains his health


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Yea got my Doppler not had any luck with it yet though, I don't think there's a bump yet, still in same clothes. I know they say that but I didn't look pregnant with dd even after giving birth so not sure I do just wander if there was something up with my body cause I didn't produce milk or anything that pregnancy. I was sad not to get a bump and prey I do this time. I'm already thinkin about the pain of Labour lol


----------



## Mom2sam

I didn't get a bump til 20 weeks but was really slim then a size 8 bow i'm a 12 & have a lil bump without being pregnant lol labour pains arrgh will you be get an epi? Wat did you take for pain releif with dd? I think by time your in 3rd & heavy & fed up you'll be thinking just want this baby out. My sis was so mervous about labour again but nw in 3rd tri she saying she fed up & so teady for labour. 

Today i'm so bloated & really gassy urgh i inow it's too early to symptom spot but wth i'l just do it for fun

Erm ignore my spelling errors lol


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Mom2sam said:


> I didn't get a bump til 20 weeks but was really slim then a size 8 bow i'm a 12 & have a lil bump without being pregnant lol labour pains arrgh will you be get an epi? Wat did you take for pain releif with dd? I think by time your in 3rd & heavy & fed up you'll be thinking just want this baby out. My sis was so mervous about labour again but nw in 3rd tri she saying she fed up & so teady for labour.
> 
> Today i'm so bloated & really gassy urgh i inow it's too early to symptom spot but wth i'l just do it for fun
> 
> Erm ignore my spelling errors lol

I didn't get chance for pain relief with dd by time I was in established Labour she was out in an hr we are a family of quick deliverers so this will no doubt b even quicker. It was really painful as it was back Labour n I didn't feel contractions just a constant pain.


----------



## Mom2sam

Oh yes i remember you sayinga out the quick labours. My sis who is pregnant said things have changed since over 2 years ago when she expecting her first. That she weekly midwife appointments towards end with her first & now every one every 3/4 weeks.


----------



## Diddy2013

Well finally cd47 af showed up. Not feeling great right now, long car ride and just uncomfortable in general. 

Ive accepted that making a baby isn't going to happen naturally for me and getting ready for ivf. I'm ready right now! But I told my husband we would give my body a good faith effort for six months. We are almost two months in and because of my wonky cycles I think he is realizing that my body doesn't work.

We both hoped it would. Especially hard this month.


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Diddy2013 said:


> Well finally cd47 af showed up. Not feeling great right now, long car ride and just uncomfortable in general.
> 
> Ive accepted that making a baby isn't going to happen naturally for me and getting ready for ivf. I'm ready right now! But I told my husband we would give my body a good faith effort for six months. We are almost two months in and because of my wonky cycles I think he is realizing that my body doesn't work.
> 
> We both hoped it would. Especially hard this month.

So sorry to hear that :( are u thinking of going for ivf sooner then?


----------



## Mom2sam

So sorry to hear that Diddy, hopefully the ivf works first time round & you get your much awaited baby x


----------



## sirouseman

I'm the tiniest girl you can imagine.. size 0, barely even 100 lbs. I was 95 lbs at the start of my first and only pregnancy and I gained only 13 lbs, and the baby was born 6 lbs and 6.8 oz, 19.5 inches long! It's amazing the capacities of what our bodies can accomplish and do! I'm very underweight now though with a low BMI for my height, and it's just been lots of stress dealing with my baby daddy and his family, and in general just all the consumption of my energy taking care of my 3 yr old with not too much help from anyone else. And man.... little boys have soo much energy! I swear I thought boys would be easier than girls, but the only thing easy about them is that they're simple to get ready to get them out the door... you just throw a t-shirt on and some shorts and comb their hair. But boys are not content to be homebodies, they go stir-crazy at home if you don't have a big yard to play in or a pool, or something! They need to be in sports and taken to the park all the time or on outing... they like to be out and about always! They are not content to be at home reading or drawing, playing with dolls, and helping mom cook. And one other thing is... Dang can boys put it down and eat a lot! I swear I am having to go to the grocery store like every few days because this boy of mine wants to eat so soo much! Girls are definitely not like that! I already got rid of my Audi because it was driving a hole in my pocket maintaining it and spending on gas/oil, and parts... etc. I have a Nissan Versa sedan now which was my sacrifice in being able to continue to afford this boy of mine's appetite! lol Anyways, about "pregnancy bumps"... I already felt my uterus hardening into a ball and tightening and contracting with braxton hicks as early as 9/10 weeks. The doctor had said it was normal to start occurring this early and it was the uterus form of "practicing" for labor/birth already. I could already see the difference and my 'bump' when I was 9-12 weeks. I looked bloated. By 5 months, it looked like I'd eaten a big lunch and a beer to go along with it, and hadn't digested it, but no one else could tell I was pregnant. At 6/7 months I really started to pop, but I still think I could have hid the pregnancy up until 5 months. It's harder for skinny petite girls to hide things from showing though for sure.


----------



## sirouseman

Tnx mom2sam, it's good to be back on here! Told you gals I'd be back ;) I'm so happy we all have each other on here and been coming back to this same post as our "meeting spot" :) Diddy, this cycle I'm having I think may go into the 38 days range! But last one was normal 32 days... I think I will be starting fertilaid and cassava root, but I have had a lot of success with Maca as well... I wonder what would happen if I used Cassava AND Maca root what would happen lol!?! Our friends own one of the top Maca companies called SOL RAIZ, and I have prepared to give them all of my research of fertility charts (some showing the use of Maca and some without Maca)... it's a goldmine of information to give them because their company does not have scientific proof that physically shows the hormones being balanced and cycles being naturally pushed into 28-day range because of their product's power! So, I'm excited to put this out there for women to know it truly works! If you are interested in buying this top of the line Maca, I think if you say "Sheila" referred you and call their hotline/contact number... the owner may give you a slight discount :) Please try it... I'm not trying to sell it, but I really feel it works. I also put it in all my smoothies and bake with it. Cassava and Maca hyperstimulate the ovaries and work almost the same as Clomid!! Shoot, I'd probably get more than what I asked for and end up with triplets... that might not be a good thing. I only want one more!


----------



## Mom2sam

Sm boys definitely are more active but mine loves baking etc & doing arts & crafts at home too, he loves swimming, playing sports in park & going out to cinemas & kiddy play gyms etc, only thing he hates is shopping of any kind if i take him with me he'l just moan until we get in car, worse when i take him & his dad they both will be playing chase or hide & seek or just acting goody & i hv to keep telling them we're not in a playground dh is a big kid when it comes to being around kids & beleives in making every outing fun even if it's just at grocery store. but i think ppl are watching to which they both call me boring so most of time it's usually quicker & less emberassing going shopping alone. i keep saying i want a girl who can do girly things with me & they both want another boy lol i too think girls are easier esp at my age i cant kp up with boys & sometimes want to just sit & paint nails etc or go clothes shopping & have someone get just as excited as me over shoes & handbags lol but i'l be happy with whatever i have as love my boys (one of thm being dh ofcourse) to bits they kp me on my toes but love every min of it. 
Sm is maca to regulate long cycles then. At moment taking vitex but was thinking if i dont conceive with it after 3 cycles might try soy isoflavones it's aken like you would take clomid & seen alot of success stories with it if that doesn't wrk will look into maca.


----------



## mzhwd

Hey ladies, 

Glad to see you're back SM. 
Fx'd for you Mom When are you going to start testing? 
Molgold I hope that your father in law recovers 100%
Diddy I hate that the Fertilaid didn't work for you. 
Mummy are you having any weird cravings or anything yet?

Dh and I haven't gotten any BD in here lately. I've just entered into my fertile window. So maybe we'll get to soon


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Nope no cravings just annoyingly unable to find some breakfast I can eat without lookin at n thinkin don't want that. Only way I get breakfast at the moment is by havin crisps or somethin like that lol fx you catch the egg this time mzhwd


----------



## Mom2sam

Hi good morning ladies 

Mzwid i am 7dpo today will be testing Monday i think 9dpo if i dont cave in by then but dont think i'd see anything before that so trying not to. Had some cramping yesterday & early hours of this morning got sharp pain & cramps needed toilet so went for a pee & wiped after & was dark brown bit of blood mixed in cm. dunno if it means anything but too early for pre af spotting & haven't dtd for 5 days so cant be from irritated cervix. Nothing since & nothing on underwear


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Fx mom2sam want to see your bfp soon :p


----------



## Mom2sam

Thanks mummy i'l keep tou all posted when i test x


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

You all got me thinking other day about bumps - been checking since lol and today I think I see the start of one because before I put my jeans on I could see a little bump under my t-shirt meaning the t-shirt was making it show. My pants just push it in and hide it lol il try get a pic later and upload it :D I'm feeling excited about it really want a bump this time. Baby been naughty today keep makin me feel sick :( I got it like this with dd but it only came around 18weeks along and I was never sick hopefully I'm not this time either and it passes before the holiday in Oct :p which it should as only lasted few week with dd. 8week til our hol yipee!

The girl who joined this thread a while back (samanthatc) got her bfp today :p


----------



## Mom2sam

Yay can't wait for bump pic! I don't rember samantha on this thread but seen her on another testing thread i joined i love seeing bfp gives me hope.


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Lol it's so hard taking a pic of yourself especially with a phone, any good ideas how to do it? 

Mom2sam u will get your bfp I know you will hopefully just like I did after taking the agnus castus. I tried the soy isoflavones and don't rate them myself they did nothing for me. Macca on the other hand is ment to regulate cycles and increase your sex drive which I can relate to as naughtily took it along side the agnus castus hehe.


----------



## Mom2sam

Have u got a full length mirror maybe tey taking pic that way? Or get someone to take it. The agnis castus did help bring ov forward but i tested today 8dpo & bfn not even a squinter & its the 10mlu sensitive test i feel out now, i know i said wouldn't be too bothered as need to get the surgery done so would be taking a break if i'm out but it just worries me is something wrong with me? I said to dh dunno if i can try long term & if i have to get fertilty tests etc because it's too emotionally draining after going through with it for ds but knowing me i prob will keep going anyway because i know if i stopped & gave up ds wouldn't be here today. Only thing is dont know in uk would i have to pay for fertilty testing this time & go privately? Need to find out as i know after age 35 if you been trying for 6 months you should get tested but i wander how much it'd cost ect i think i will give the agnus castis couple more months & keep taking whilst im on the break & temp in meanwhile too 

Sorry for long rant


----------



## Mom2sam

9dpo tested & bfn it's ok though as means i can go ahead with surgery now next month & will be on a couple month break till it's all healed i will still be checking in on b&b & i'l be back to ttc soon as i'm healed & everything is ok. 
Love this thread more than any other you ladies are so supportive & make things easier on this journey. Your a bunch of great ladies & i sincerely wish all the best for each & every one of you.


----------



## MolGold

Aw, mom! Its still early! Hope you get a BFP this time around and if not, it seems you have a good plan in place. 
Hows everyone else?

XX


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

So sorry for bfn mom2sam :( not long now til ur treatment n fx for a quick recovery so you can get back ttc.

I'm tired but ok :p


----------



## Mom2sam

Thanks ladies i think it'l do me good not stressing over ttc for couple months too. Was going to prevent by using condoms but dh said no he hates them & just to avoid fertile window but it'l be a headache as dont want to be taking opks as my ovulation isn't consistent every month so decided to just take mini pill for couple month. We're both happy with that. Only thing is i read not to vitex with contraceptive pills & dunno if taking temps will work, it's the mini pill i was on before but not sure if it stops you ovulating or just thickens cervical mucus from what i read just said it thickens cm, thins lining so it cant implant & in some cases stops ovulation whilst your on it.


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Mom2sam said:


> Thanks ladies i think it'l do me good not stressing over ttc for couple months too. Was going to prevent by using condoms but dh said no he hates them & just to avoid fertile window but it'l be a headache as dont want to be taking opks as my ovulation isn't consistent every month so decided to just take mini pill for couple month. We're both happy with that. Only thing is i read not to vitex with contraceptive pills & dunno if taking temps will work, it's the mini pill i was on before but not sure if it stops you ovulating or just thickens cervical mucus from what i read just said it thickens cm, thins lining so it cant implant & in some cases stops ovulation whilst your on it.

Hmm not sure as iv seen so many say they fell preg on the mini pill.

So I took my mirror off the wall to try get a pic and its not a very good one so not sure you can tell or not, prehaps I should try during day or somethin but only prob I cnt open my curtains during day very easy without tugging at the curtains lol anyway I attachd pic but dnt think it shows very well on it.
 



Attached Files:







bump 11wk 1day.jpg
File size: 14 KB
Views: 8


----------



## mzhwd

Mom hopefully you're still in its still early. This has been 1 of my least stressful months ttc. I haven't timed any bd and just temped on the mornings that I remembered. I guess we'll see.

Mummy I believe I can see a little something. I'm sure you'll have a bump this time around. 

Mom I hope that you have a speedy recovery.


----------



## MolGold

Mummy glad to see that lil bump, hopefully in time you have a proper big one :)

Sorry to hear of your stress Mzhwd. hope you feel well soon.

My FILs illness has stressed us out too much as well - the day n night visit, bills, his health :( Hope September is luckier for us all.. Mom hope you get back to TTCing soon :flower:


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Gosh everyone trying to annoy me today lol recieved two letters and both was problems lol. First was my healty start vouchers which when i rang them they couldnt see why there was problems so they added it to the system and its all sorted then the other being from the housing asking for things iv already given them plus other stuff i couldnt give (landlords details) iv never been on a tenancy so wasnt physically possible lol so had to ring them to get that sorted, so i just had to email them what my local connection to the area i want is and proof i live at current address lol so emailed two of mums utility bills so fingers crossed its sorted now. Then i needed to ring the doctors to see if my new local doctors will be more help than the old one. DD currently has encorpresis how ever its spelt, its been going on about a year now and docs wont help just keep prescribing lactulose which does nothing. She needs something that will totally clear her out etc, iv done research thou and some reason docs only think of this condition from the age of 4 when they are old enough to be toilette trained. I have read so much about it and it can continue to adulthood if its not treated, its so frustratin for me i cant be dealing with this when babys here. She can go toilette in her nickers and not even know it because when they get so bunged up it stretches their insides and they no longer feel it. Iv read once she gets treatment to be cleared out it can take a year before the colon etc will return normal in size and shape and become regular on the toilette. anyway enough rantin from me, hope everyone else is doing ok? :D


----------



## mzhwd

Mummy your day sounds super busy. I'm so tired and looking forward to a much needed nap. I'm expecting to ovulate today or tomorrow. I think it'll probably be tomorrow on CD14. If I don't conceive this month, I'm giving up all hope of conceiving naturally. Lol


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

mzhwd said:


> Mummy your day sounds super busy. I'm so tired and looking forward to a much needed nap. I'm expecting to ovulate today or tomorrow. I think it'll probably be tomorrow on CD14. If I don't conceive this month, I'm giving up all hope of conceiving naturally. Lol

Fx for this cycle, If it doesn't happen what will u do next? It sure has been busy just glad I can relax a while now :D


----------



## Mom2sam

Mummy i see the start of a nice little bump!! I was right it does show quicker with second babies, all my sisters & freinds had neat little bumps after 12ish weeks. Sorry for the chaotic day but at least it's all sorted now. I would definitely keep at docs you know how it is here in uk docs need us to keep at them before they do anything! Demand you need it seeing to. I had to go back twice a week til they looked into my problem & only then did thy refer me for scan thy kept just sending me home with anti biotics until i burst into tears & said i'm not keaving till you look into it. Was thinking of changing docs & making a complaint until the lovely lady doc ended up doing surgery for one day a week & she listened & helped me straight away. Sad thing is she has left now so might still look into changing docs 

Mzwid maybe this is what you needed a relaxed approach hipefully u get it narurally 

Mummy i was on pill for 6 yrs & evn missed a couple days pills but never got caught yeah i knw once off thm properly it does mke u fertile but i'l b happy with that lol just want to relax & enjoy me & dh being togethr without worrying soon as surgery dine & i'm better i'l stop thr usually out of system in couple days


----------



## sirouseman

I want a little baby bump so bad.. I'm living vicariously through you mummy_surf!


----------



## mzhwd

Lol me too SM.

Mom I hope that the surgery goes well. I feel like sometimes you have to be pushy with doctors to get real results, which is sad. There's nothing worse than being sent home when there is truly a problem and worse case scenario they find out the issue later and then say it's too late to rectify. Smh 

I move in less 4 days I'm super excited and counting down lol


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

mzhwd said:


> Lol me too SM.
> 
> Mom I hope that the surgery goes well. I feel like sometimes you have to be pushy with doctors to get real results, which is sad. There's nothing worse than being sent home when there is truly a problem and worse case scenario they find out the issue later and then say it's too late to rectify. Smh
> 
> I move in less 4 days I'm super excited and counting down lol

Oooh u moving any where nice? Good luck maybe ul have the luck I had n get preg the month u move :D


----------



## Mom2sam

Lol baby bumps r the cutest things ever! Mzwid that's exciting u gonna hav a busy week & thanks


----------



## MolGold

How are things, ladies? I am 5DPO and nothing to report.. except occational dizziness which may be due to progesterone or low BP.

Silver lining today - I realized I O'ed on 23 Aug, the date I had my loss 4 years ago. Also, I will be late on 7th Sep (Dads 60th Bday) and my bday is on the 9th hoping for a bday BFP!


----------



## Mom2sam

Molgold that would be awesome! Good luck hope you get a birthday bfp!


----------



## mzhwd

Molgold that would be amazing. Fx'd for you hun. I'm actually still waiting to confirm ovulation. Uuuggghhhh crazy body and with packing for my move this weekend its hard to get enough sleep to make sure my temp is accurate.


----------



## Mom2sam

Cd1 for me today af came today. On break now for couple months but will check in with u ladies x


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Mom2sam said:


> Cd1 for me today af came today. On break now for couple months but will check in with u ladies x

Make sure u keep us up to date :D


----------



## MolGold

Mom2sam aw sorry :( we'll be here for you whenever you check in!


----------



## Diddy2013

We are looking at starting ivf in December. Three month process.


----------



## mzhwd

Hey guys I'm finally finished moving. Now I just have to finish packing. Whew! Yeah DH and I live Downtown. Well we did prior as well just a different building. Our new building has few stores...drug store, cookie shop, restaurants and best of all a liquor store bhahahahaha. This whole ttc makes a girl need a nice glass here and there. I still have a few things to do to furnish the place. I gave my old furniture away lol any reason to buy new stuff I guess lol. But it was time for a new living room suit. 

Sorry to hear AF got you mom. At least you have your surgery coming up. I'm praying that you have a great recovery. 
Mummy how are? 
Diddy GL with the ivf. December is right around the corner. Why is it a 3 month process? Hopefully you get a sticky your 1st round. 
Molgold fx'd for you. 

I haven't been able to temp or Anything Lately with the move. I'm even unsure when I ovulated. There was really just too much going on to keep up with that. However we were able to get some good BD in around the time period that I seen ewcm so hopefully that will be enough.


----------



## mzhwd

Molgold OMG I just seen your chart!!!!!!!!!

:bfp: I'm so happy for you CONGRATS a million times lol :hugs:

Hopefully I'm next. I have my iui consultation in the morning so I'll tell you guys how it goes. Hopefully I wont need it and fx'd for this cycle. I don't even know when to test cause I don't even know when I ovulated.


----------



## Mom2sam

OmG molgold a huge congrats!! Finally another bfp in here so happy for you hun. Did you find out today? Share all girl anything u did differently this time? How u feeling bet u still in shock x

Diddy good luck for ivf i hope you get it first try too & December not too far away 

Mzwid hopefully u caught the eggy i feel the not focusing on it too much might be what helps you this cycle fx 

Mummy how u doing hun hope ur well x

Sm how are you


----------



## MolGold

Hey girls, 

yes I found out this morning after a squinter yesterday. I did not monitor ovulation as I had been doing, did not do temps, did just 1 opk (that was +ve). All I did different was that I took 4000miu of VitD+Folic acid supplements. Heres my test from today..
 



Attached Files:







PicsArt_1409638219414.jpg
File size: 6.1 KB
Views: 10


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

MolGold said:


> Hey girls,
> 
> yes I found out this morning after a squinter yesterday. I did not monitor ovulation as I had been doing, did not do temps, did just 1 opk (that was +ve). All I did different was that I took 4000miu of VitD+Folic acid supplements. Heres my test from today..

Huge congrats :D good to see another bfp I hope u stick around still


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Mom2sam said:


> OmG molgold a huge congrats!! Finally another bfp in here so happy for you hun. Did you find out today? Share all girl anything u did differently this time? How u feeling bet u still in shock x
> 
> Diddy good luck for ivf i hope you get it first try too & December not too far away
> 
> Mzwid hopefully u caught the eggy i feel the not focusing on it too much might be what helps you this cycle fx
> 
> Mummy how u doing hun hope ur well x
> 
> Sm how are you

Mom I'm not to bad thanks for asking. found out today though that I may aswell give up with council because there's a very long wait list for 2bed houses which is all I'm entitled to. And on top of that I dnt know wen I'm gettin my camera back as police have it and not even sent it off yet. Most annoyed. Had my 12wk scan which measured right on at 12+1. Due 15th March still.

How are you and everyone else?


----------



## Mom2sam

Molgold fab line! So happy for you gives rest of us hope x

Mummy that's crappy about waiting list, what will you do then now? Could you rent? Hope it all works out for you hun, will next scan be at 20 weeks now. I'm good waiting for appointment on 14th after that they'l let me know when thier actually going to do the surgery. Apart from that ds back to school next week so just been busy shopping for uniforms etc, been trying to eat healthier too to lose abit of weight. Size 12/14 now need to get back down to 10/12 so far going good dh also trying to learn to cook but fails miserably lol he decided to make piri piri chicken yesterday though turned out ok but i had to watch over him at least he trying. Other times he's tried to cook he'l end up binning it lol


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Theres only one thing left for me to do because i simply can not afford to get £1000+ for a deposit, so if i tell council me n mum keep arguin n its stressin me out so she wants me to move out (threatened homeless) then they will pay a bond for me so then id just need to find a house. Sadly its my only option mums house is far too small, its 3 small bedrooms and because rooms are small mum had to put her wardrobes in the 2nd room leaving one bedroom for myself, beth and baby - 3 in the bed and the little one said lol thats what it would quite literally be and yet council say we aint overcrowded because that bedroom is still classed as bedroom regardless of the fact i cant use it but its not just that even living room is too small which id need to put a moses basket in for baby for during day then u got all the baby stuff on top of that. Yea next scan is 20weeks although mines had to go a little over because i turn 20weeks on 26th oct and we only get back from holiday on 27th so my scan is booked for 28th. They made a big mess of it, rang them today and booked it and origonally they booked for 19th sept, it wasnt til after putting phone down i realised what they had done. Silly sonographer put on systems i will be 20week in sept.. gosh did i sleep the last 8week over night lol im hoping i can manage to put £40 to one side though and book a gender scan for around 18week privately. Baby was being little monkey at yesterdays scan obsessed with my belly button for some reason and he or she stuck their tongue out at us naughty little monkey haha. I was dissapointed with the pictures they was no where near as good as the one of DD at 12week. Iv just been putting them together to compare and cant believe the difference. If you look closely enough at one of baby you will see him/her sticking their tongue out :D

https://i30.photobucket.com/albums/c322/sarah18056/babynbeth-12week_zps8948d150.jpg

they really dont compare and the crazy thing is the one of beth shown above was taken earlier at 11week 5days. The pic shows me comparing beth 12week scan with this babys 12week scan done at 12+1. I also compared beths 12week scan with her 20week one (done at 18weeks) which really isnt very good either (added that as an attachment)

anyway enough of my rambling :p thats great about you trying to lose weight hope it goes well, im going to do the same once baby is born, i want to get a nice shape body hehe :D i hope you get a surgery date soon and they dont make you wait too long :D
 



Attached Files:







beth-comparing scans.jpg
File size: 17.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## MolGold

Aw mummy so awesome to see your scans! Love the tongue sticking out.. Lol. Hope your housing situation pans out well soon.

Mom how are you? Of course I'll stick around. 

Diddy keep trying in the meantime. I was booked for iui in September.. But didn't need it. You never know!

Got my first hcg blood test done. The numbers are low at 66. Have to go in again on Friday to check if they double. I hope they do!


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

MolGold said:


> Aw mummy so awesome to see your scans! Love the tongue sticking out.. Lol. Hope your housing situation pans out well soon.
> 
> Mom how are you? Of course I'll stick around.
> 
> Diddy keep trying in the meantime. I was booked for iui in September.. But didn't need it. You never know!
> 
> Got my first hcg blood test done. The numbers are low at 66. Have to go in again on Friday to check if they double. I hope they do!

I'm sure it will be are ur tests gettin darker?


----------



## Mom2sam

Mummy i think it's a great idea hope you manage to sort out the housing situation. I'm loving the scan pics! Lol that's too cute with the tongue. I think of it's only 2 weeks wait til they do gender scan at 20 weeks maybe just get it done free & put that money aside for a 3d/4d one later? My sis had 3d scan i loved the pics, she got 4 weeks til due date i just hope i'm all done with my appointments etc but might not be i really wanted to go in with her when in labour but her dh going too so if i cant be there i told her hopefully when she has her third to which she said Won't be any time soon lol 

Molgold i'm sure everything will ne ok & numbers will rise, have u done more tests? X

Af still hasn't left the building here it's gonna feel weird not trying when all i'v done is obsess for past 7 months but wont be long & i can get back to ttc again until then going to bring back some fun in the bedroom seriously have not enjoyed sex whilst ttc


----------



## MolGold

Nope haven't dome more tests.. I have another blood test tomorrow so that's when we know for sure. :)

Mom enjoy this time as a stress free timeout and you'll be back before you know it!


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Mom2sam said:


> Mummy i think it's a great idea hope you manage to sort out the housing situation. I'm loving the scan pics! Lol that's too cute with the tongue. I think of it's only 2 weeks wait til they do gender scan at 20 weeks maybe just get it done free & put that money aside for a 3d/4d one later? My sis had 3d scan i loved the pics, she got 4 weeks til due date i just hope i'm all done with my appointments etc but might not be i really wanted to go in with her when in labour but her dh going too so if i cant be there i told her hopefully when she has her third to which she said Won't be any time soon lol
> 
> Molgold i'm sure everything will ne ok & numbers will rise, have u done more tests? X
> 
> Af still hasn't left the building here it's gonna feel weird not trying when all i'v done is obsess for past 7 months but wont be long & i can get back to ttc again until then going to bring back some fun in the bedroom seriously have not enjoyed sex whilst ttc

I know what u mean about waitin the two week but I just thinkin it gives me something to look forward to before the hol it's the main thing that keeps me goin having something to look forward to lol I had a 4d scan with dd at around 30weeks they are amazing. Fx you can be there for the birth, I'm still hoping for my home birth it be nice for dd to see her bro or sis bein born plus I wanted a home birth with dd but chickened out lol 

Fx for tomorrow Molgold I would have tested again by now haha


----------



## MolGold

Blood test came out positive and hcg doubled in 2 days .. Yay! Hoping for the best ahead!


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

MolGold said:


> Blood test came out positive and hcg doubled in 2 days .. Yay! Hoping for the best ahead!

Yay I knew it would be fine :D 

Guess what! Booked a private gender scan today in St. Helens at a place called take a peek. So exciting, they can do it from 16week so it's booked for 25th September which is just under 3week away. Il be just shy of 16week as il only be 15+4 but they said that's fine. I actually read someone get their gender at just 14week accidentally because baby had his legs wide open clearly showing his bits lol Sonographer said to them hope u wanted to know the gender lol. Keep your fingers crossed it's a girl because I so want to get the disney princess car seat :D 
Iv decided to sell my iPad to my sister as I'm too tired for it these days and don't really bother with it any more. My sister is giving me £250 for it which will buy the pram I want (quinny buzz) if it's a girl il be getting the pink version :D it's not like il have time for it once baby is born either il be too busy runnin round after 2 kids lol :p I'm gonna be getting a cd with my scan even though it's only a 2d scan it's still going to be amazing and il get at least 30 pictures :D the company are very good if they can't see gender they give u free extra time and if still no luck they offer a rescan on a different date, so excited :D


----------



## Mom2sam

Molgold that's fab news hun plz do stick around we want all the updates girl! How did dh react to initial bfp & are you going to wait to tell family & freinds etc? X

Mummy wow 3 weeks til you can know gender, lets hope bubba has his/her legs wide open for scan lol how much did it cost? i also love the quinny buzz prams now are so tiny compared to when i had ds i love the smaller trendier designs. 

Molgold your right i'm actually loving the lil break from ttc & feel all the excitement will be back once i start ttc again. I'm back on anti biotics went to docs yesterday as felt pain again he said prob wont go away til the surgery but to take the anti biotics to avoid it spreading. So feeling bleugh again & run down i've taken some time off work & they were ok with it as i dropped my usual permanent hrs last year & just stuck to cover work so i work when i want to times like this that helps. 

Hope everyone else is ok mzwid, diddy, sm


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Mom2sam said:


> Molgold that's fab news hun plz do stick around we want all the updates girl! How did dh react to initial bfp & are you going to wait to tell family & freinds etc? X
> 
> Mummy wow 3 weeks til you can know gender, lets hope bubba has his/her legs wide open for scan lol how much did it cost? i also love the quinny buzz prams now are so tiny compared to when i had ds i love the smaller trendier designs.
> 
> Molgold your right i'm actually loving the lil break from ttc & feel all the excitement will be back once i start ttc again. I'm back on anti biotics went to docs yesterday as felt pain again he said prob wont go away til the surgery but to take the anti biotics to avoid it spreading. So feeling bleugh again & run down i've taken some time off work & they were ok with it as i dropped my usual permanent hrs last year & just stuck to cover work so i work when i want to times like this that helps.
> 
> Hope everyone else is ok mzwid, diddy, sm

its only cost me £40 for the scan, hopefully i can put money asside for around 30/35weeks to see baby again because 20weeks is a long time to wait to meet baby for real so id like to try have a 4d one later on. I cant wait for the scan its so exciting, il have lots of pictures to post lol so il probabally upload them to something like photobucket rather than spam the thread hehe  i did think the cd is a little dear at £20 but it will be worth it to see so many pictures. 
I have started looking at what stuff i have sat doing nothing that could make me money from selling once iv been on my holiday then i have got to focus on the important things, getting myself a house, christmas presents and buying baby stuff which i think main things il need are clothes, pram and nappies. I ordered my baby bath from my catalogue because shockingly it was cheaper than on ebay. Its a great bath though as it can weigh baby and the temp of the water.
https://www.tesco.com/direct/aquascale-3-in-1-digital-baby-bath/512-2689.prd i cant wait til it arrives.

this is the car seat i want (fx its a girl - 2week and 3days to go)
https://www.woolworths.co.uk/disney....prd?giftListSize=2&id=gl37480672323785472119

odly i cant find it on ebay so il just pay for that from catalogue but with cash which i should have enough left after buying the pram. 

i think i have Bethanys birthday covered the only thing left to get her is a frozen ipad cover, she will love that. iv got her an elsa doll which is bigger than i was expecting, she can brush its hair so she will love that, a frozen colouring book and pencils and a frozen tin which came with marshmellows in but i thought it be good for putting her pencils and things in, so i think that along with the holiday which is her bday present too is plenty. Hopefully i can manage a little buffett before the holiday so family can celebrate her birthday too since we will be on hol for her bday hehe :D 

hows everything going molgold, any symptoms?

hows everyone else, mzhwd, diddy, sm and yourself mom2sam? everyone is so quiet now i miss talking to you all daily.


----------



## MolGold

Mummy cant wait for the scan pics.. yay! I cant wait to shop for the baby either.. exciting!

Mom you deserve the time off - relax and do the things you love.. :)

I agree Mummy, I miss you ladies too - how are you Diddy, SM and Mzhwd?? lets flood this thread again!

AFM my FIL is still very sickso everyone is devoting their energies there. 

Also, My new place is far from work so I decided to move to Moms place because its closer to work and we get company transport here which helps me avoid driving 3 hours daily. Missing DH already since its my Bday on tuesday :(

In other news, we told our immediate family (my mom, dad, sis and his mom and siblings) about the pregnancy. Its Dads 60th today so everyone was elated. :) No symptoms at all - yet!


----------



## Mom2sam

£40 is so worth it wow i'l deffo be getting those pvt scans then second time around if my hg lets up that is. Loving the girly car seat. I just love all the girly baby things i kp saying to dh i really want a girl second time & he says he happy with whatever obviously i'd love my boy too but i want a girl to do girly things with like shopping etc getting hair & nails done. would love a daughter. Cant wait for your scan pics mummy & wishing dd a very happy bday if i'm not around at time of bday. Also hope u have a great holiday u deffo deserve it x

Molgold prayers are with ypur father in law hopefully he re gains good health very soon. I too would miss dh if i was away from him but sure you'l get to see him regularly. No symptoms is fab hopefully you'l be from lucky ones who get no morning sickness etc.


----------



## Mom2sam

Miss u all too, u know me i cant stay away from b&b lol i'm addicted once i'm bk to ttc i'l be on here everyday again until then i'l kp checkin in on my lovely ladies here x


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

MolGold said:


> Mummy cant wait for the scan pics.. yay! I cant wait to shop for the baby either.. exciting!
> 
> Mom you deserve the time off - relax and do the things you love.. :)
> 
> I agree Mummy, I miss you ladies too - how are you Diddy, SM and Mzhwd?? lets flood this thread again!
> 
> AFM my FIL is still very sickso everyone is devoting their energies there.
> 
> Also, My new place is far from work so I decided to move to Moms place because its closer to work and we get company transport here which helps me avoid driving 3 hours daily. Missing DH already since its my Bday on tuesday :(
> 
> In other news, we told our immediate family (my mom, dad, sis and his mom and siblings) about the pregnancy. Its Dads 60th today so everyone was elated. :) No symptoms at all - yet!

Fx he gets better soon

I had some great news before, my oh has finally come out his own world and gonna start fighting his case n come be with us, I cnt say how happy I was to hear it it has taken us to be harsh and tell him what he was facing to get him to wake up he was living in a dream world. His trial ain't til Jan thou sadly so long way to go but it's nice to finally have hope


----------



## Mom2sam

Mummy that's fab news! Hopefully trial goes well now too but i'm so happy for you xx


----------



## mzhwd

Hey ladies glad to hear all is well. I've been doing good. I'm unpacking slowly, but surely lol. I haven't been doing any tempting since I've moved in. I'm going to start back in the morning though. However, I've been saying that for the last few days hehe. I don't have any symptoms and AF is due sometime this week I do believe. If the witch must come, I'm hoping that she'll stay away until Friday. My Doc appt this past Tuesday went well and if this cycle is a bust I will be doing my iui this month. So I'm definitely looking forward to the next few days.


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

mzhwd said:


> Hey ladies glad to hear all is well. I've been doing good. I'm unpacking slowly, but surely lol. I haven't been doing any tempting since I've moved in. I'm going to start back in the morning though. However, I've been saying that for the last few days hehe. I don't have any symptoms and AF is due sometime this week I do believe. If the witch must come, I'm hoping that she'll stay away until Friday. My Doc appt this past Tuesday went well and if this cycle is a bust I will be doing my iui this month. So I'm definitely looking forward to the next few days.

Glad you're move is going well :D fx the witch stays away in a few days. Lol I just saw oh mum odly she said u look like u look thinner hmm not sure why I'm eating normally so not sure why she said that.


----------



## mzhwd

mummy_smurf2b said:


> mzhwd said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies glad to hear all is well. I've been doing good. I'm unpacking slowly, but surely lol. I haven't been doing any tempting since I've moved in. I'm going to start back in the morning though. However, I've been saying that for the last few days hehe. I don't have any symptoms and AF is due sometime this week I do believe. If the witch must come, I'm hoping that she'll stay away until Friday. My Doc appt this past Tuesday went well and if this cycle is a bust I will be doing my iui this month. So I'm definitely looking forward to the next few days.
> 
> Glad you're move is going well :D fx the witch stays away in a few days. Lol I just saw oh mum odly she said u look like u look thinner hmm not sure why I'm eating normally so not sure why she said that.Click to expand...



Lol well I guess at least she didn't say you look like you've gained 20lbs lol


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Haha that's true just found it weird her sayin it :shrug: I still think I have a bump but I guess clothes can be good at hiding it :p iv paid for my private scan so I know come the day the only thing to pay for is petrol :D two week and all will be revealed yipee

How's everyone else doing? I wish I wasn't so tired all the time I just cnt get enough sleep and sometimes feel like sayin sod it dd can have a day off cause I seriously cnt get enough and the biggest problem for it is my gums :( last night I was in so much pain not even 2 paracetamol did anything. When I had toothache in the past I used to drink wine or beer and that would be sure to get rid so I even had a couple of sips of a can of larger I was trying anything, brushed my teeth so many times and it would not budge for anything. I can't believe what cured it, the one thing I only thought would make it hurt more, lying down but I guess it makes sence as that would make the blood go else where. The only way I know for sure il be ok is when my gums bleed I guess that releases some the pressure. I found some my stuff from some time ago called frador it's mainly ment for ulcers but it has something in it and it's numbs your gums so u dnt feel pain, yep that's helped me through the day aswell as rinsing with salt water. Iv ordered some ambesol so just gotta wait that arriving now :D anyway I just finished watching Scott and Bailey so off to get some sleep hope everyone is doing well, any dates yet mom2sam?


----------



## MolGold

Hey mummy great news about OH! Oh I get the feeling where I want to sleep all the time :( But, work!

Mzhwd - FX for IUI :) Hope you are done packing. I shifted in June and it took a month to get over it!

Mom how are you? When is the procedure?


----------



## mzhwd

Hey ladies. Glad to hear all is going well. 

Mummy I can't wait until you find out and I hope that your teeth feel better. 

MolGold do you have any symptoms yet????

Mom2Sam how are you do you have a date for your procedure yet.

So of course I'm extremely excited this go around lol. I've already purchased a FRER 3pk and I will be purchasing 2 smiley opk kits just to ensure that we go on the correct date. I'm glad that AF started today so that my ovulation day will fall during the week. So i will be doing my iui 12-13 days from today and probably will start testing 4 days afterwards lol


----------



## mzhwd

Now I just need to get in the groove of temping again. I practically have everything packed up so that's a small weight off my shoulders lol


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

mzhwd said:


> Hey ladies. Glad to hear all is going well.
> 
> Mummy I can't wait until you find out and I hope that your teeth feel better.
> 
> MolGold do you have any symptoms yet????
> 
> Mom2Sam how are you do you have a date for your procedure yet.
> 
> So of course I'm extremely excited this go around lol. I've already purchased a FRER 3pk and I will be purchasing 2 smiley opk kits just to ensure that we go on the correct date. I'm glad that AF started today so that my ovulation day will fall during the week. So i will be doing my iui 12-13 days from today and probably will start testing 4 days afterwards lol

How exciting can't wait to hear how the iui goes :D 

As for my teeth I now know why I'm gettin so much pain from them and it's vital that I get straight to sorting it because left untreated it can cause preterm labour which is a scary thought. Today an abbssess developed under my tooth :( now I' don't like needles in my mouth so I'm takin the chickens way out and getting antibiotics to kill it so il be straight on the phone to the docs tomorrow asking for some amoxicillin :D hopefully it won't try come back before baby is born :
Mom where I gone we patiently waitin updates :D 
Diddy, Molgold and sm how are you both?


----------



## mzhwd

mummy_smurf2b said:


> mzhwd said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies. Glad to hear all is going well.
> 
> Mummy I can't wait until you find out and I hope that your teeth feel better.
> 
> MolGold do you have any symptoms yet????
> 
> Mom2Sam how are you do you have a date for your procedure yet.
> 
> So of course I'm extremely excited this go around lol. I've already purchased a FRER 3pk and I will be purchasing 2 smiley opk kits just to ensure that we go on the correct date. I'm glad that AF started today so that my ovulation day will fall during the week. So i will be doing my iui 12-13 days from today and probably will start testing 4 days afterwards lol
> 
> How exciting can't wait to hear how the iui goes :D
> 
> As for my teeth I now know why I'm gettin so much pain from them and it's vital that I get straight to sorting it because left untreated it can cause preterm labour which is a scary thought. Today an abbssess developed under my tooth :( now I' don't like needles in my mouth so I'm takin the chickens way out and getting antibiotics to kill it so il be straight on the phone to the docs tomorrow asking for some amoxicillin :D hopefully it won't try come back before baby is born :
> Mom where I gone we patiently waitin updates :D
> Diddy, Molgold and sm how are you both?Click to expand...


Hopefully the antibiotics work. I'm sure it well. Good thing that you know what the issue is and that you can get it fixed. We definitely don't you you going into preterm labor.


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Nope so it's essential I don't mess around with it :p iv actually advised to put a hot cloth on my face n lie on that side apparently someone else was told to do it by a doctor as it helps to burst it so il do that wen I get to bed after chasing shadows :D


----------



## Mom2sam

Hey ladies! Sorry not been around to update past few days just not been well. Still on anti biotics & my assesment appointment is on the 16th so coming Tuesday & they'll then let me know how long till procedure but hopefully wont be long as been back to doc feeling crappy & he said i should feel better once procedure done. Will definitely update once i know more. 

Mummy hope the anti biotics work absceses are no fun, hopefully your fatigue will subside soon too 

Mzwid wow iui soon, i'm so excited & pray you succeed with it first try! We're all here rooting for you hun 

Molgold how you feeling now any symptoms yet also how is your father in law now hope he is recovering well

Diddy how are you hope your doing ok


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

We will look forward to hearing back from you on a date then mom :p

I got my antibiotics yesterday which I take 3times a day and got prescribed cocodamol for the pain which didn't do much yesterday. I'm allowed them every 4-6hrs and within hr n half I was in pain again so it explained why I'm allowed 2tabs 4 times a day. However things are lookin up today after dd waking me at 4am for a drink I had to take my last 2 that I was allowed and fingers crossed today iv had no pain but I still thought best take the cocodamol to make sure but must b a good sign infection is going already :D 

Received a card from oh yesterday I was so confused by it wasn't sure what he was trying to say but from what I can figure from his mum he's worried I don't love him no more cause of all this going on. She going to see him tomorrow to see how the solicitor visit went yesterday.

I can officially check in for my holiday this time next week wohoo by then it's only 4week away, seems to be fast approaching. Molgold has gone quiet on us,.you still with us?


----------



## mzhwd

Thanks everyone. I pray for a successful iui #1 also. My doctor seems to believe that we have a really good shot at it working the first go around too so FX'd. 

Glad that you're starting to feel better Mummy.
Mom2Sam I hope that you get to have your procedure sooner than later.


----------



## Mom2sam

Hey ladies hope your all well 
Had my appointment today was just talked through procedure & then signed consent form she said should be receiving appointment through post & should be for end of october/begining of sept. She said should get rid of infection but takes about 2 weeks to heal afterwards so i don't think i'l be ttc till at least end of dec/beg of jan i want to know it's all healed. Anyway back on pill till then 

How are you ladies doing? X


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Gosh December/Jan seems a long time off. But glad things are goin well mom2sam. I'm officially putting on weight now, pants are gettin tight and I defo see a small bump. On Saturday I will be able to check in for my holiday can't wait only 4weeks to go. Only 9days til my gender scan now and can't wait althou today I found out my partner is due in court to enter his plea on the same day of my 20week scan today so won't be able to attend the court.

How's everyone doing?


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

I forgot to add the bump pic hehe silly me
 



Attached Files:







my bump 14week 2days.jpg
File size: 26.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## mzhwd

Hey ladies. I can see your bump Mummy. lol

I can't wait to see mine lol. My iui is next week. I'm literally counting the days. I'm expecting it to be on next Tuesday. 

Mom I'll keep you in my prayers. I hope that you're able to get it done sooner than later hun.


----------



## Mom2sam

Mummy yes deffo see a bump nw! Can't wait for your gender scan & enjoy ur holiday hun x

Mzwid thankyou & next week wow i'm keeping you in my prayers too. Keep us updated 

So my sis had her baby today!! 3 weeks early & i got to be birth partner. It all happened super fast we got to hospital when she was 4cm she went to 5cm within the hr midwife wasn't listening to her & saying could progress slowly but i said she 5cm & pains getting unbearable jyst give her gas & air! She reluctantly did & said i'l examine her again in 4 hrs. Well 40 mins later my sis said i'm getting pressure & i called midwife & she said too early for pressure yet didnt even check & that she'l be back in abit. She walked out & with next contraction sis said i feel pressure & i looked down below & saw head! Ran & got midwife & she said with next contraction i'l observe so stood by end of bed & whooposh waters broke on her face & head popped out! So from 5cm she mustv gne to 10 within the hr & with no help from midwife delivered head. Midwife was shocked but still didnt even apologise fir not beleiving my sis. Anyway i'm glad she had a quick & easy birth & both are doing well. He weighed 6.2lbs but everythings fine x


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Mom2sam said:


> Mummy yes deffo see a bump nw! Can't wait for your gender scan & enjoy ur holiday hun x
> 
> Mzwid thankyou & next week wow i'm keeping you in my prayers too. Keep us updated
> 
> So my sis had her baby today!! 3 weeks early & i got to be birth partner. It all happened super fast we got to hospital when she was 4cm she went to 5cm within the hr midwife wasn't listening to her & saying could progress slowly but i said she 5cm & pains getting unbearable jyst give her gas & air! She reluctantly did & said i'l examine her again in 4 hrs. Well 40 mins later my sis said i'm getting pressure & i called midwife & she said too early for pressure yet didnt even check & that she'l be back in abit. She walked out & with next contraction sis said i feel pressure & i looked down below & saw head! Ran & got midwife & she said with next contraction i'l observe so stood by end of bed & whooposh waters broke on her face & head popped out! So from 5cm she mustv gne to 10 within the hr & with no help from midwife delivered head. Midwife was shocked but still didnt even apologise fir not beleiving my sis. Anyway i'm glad she had a quick & easy birth & both are doing well. He weighed 6.2lbs but everythings fine x

Wow big congrats to your Sis bet she is so happy :D my sister is due in 5week time seem to have flown with her. I hope you will remember to check in and see pics next week mom2sam :p although I won't be able to get them on here til around half 2 at a guess as apt at 1, I'm so excited as it gets closer only 6more days wait.

Mzhwd any guess on what day ul have ur iui yet? I wish u best of luck and please keep us updated how it goes. 

I'm feeling baby move around and things now, it seems so early but exciting as I never had any symptoms etc with dd and didn't feel any kicks or anything, that's what makes me think I must have been carryin her further back for me not to have felt it all not even contractions only constant pain lol and I did have back Labour. 

How's everyone else??


----------



## MolGold

Hey ladies, how are you doing?

Diddy, Mzhwd, Mom - I hope n pray each day for your BFPs.

Mummy, hows life and the baby doing?

SM where are you?


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

MolGold said:


> Hey ladies, how are you doing?
> 
> Diddy, Mzhwd, Mom - I hope n pray each day for your BFPs.
> 
> Mummy, hows life and the baby doing?
> 
> SM where are you?

Life's not to bad at mo, baby's fine. Finished my antibiotics today even though I'm not completely sure it's totally killed the abssess so il be keeping close eye on that.


----------



## Mom2sam

I will deffo be checking back in mummy 

Molgold thanks hun hw are you


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Not long to go now mzhwd :D 

As for me I am one proud mummy today. I can finally say after a yr of problems with my daughter going toilet she is on the mend can you believe it. Twice up to now she has known she needed to do a #2 and gone toilet to do it, before she didn't know she needed it etc. Couldn't be better timing either with the holiday 4weeks away. I really am so proud of her, I'm going to reward her with something. Only 4days now til gender scan so exciting. I'm slowly getting problems with clothes now lol size 14s are only just fitting, tried a pair of my sister's size 16 n wasn't much grow room haha I do look bigger today so it's not gonna be long before it shows through my clothes :p

Any sign of ur letter with date yet mom2sam?


----------



## Mom2sam

Mummy thats great news proud mummy moments are the best. Will check back in in few days been busy decorating living room & helping sis with baby. Cant wait to get back to ttc soon x


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Sooo had my scan today, its official dreams tell the truth :D I am team blue hehe

https://s30.photobucket.com/user/sarah18056/library/baby number2 boy


----------



## mzhwd

Congrats mummy. 

I did my iui yesterday. It went well I do believe. Oddly enough I feel completely different. Usually after ovulation I don't feel any different. I know it's to early for pregnancy symptoms, but idk lol I think this may be it. Surprisingly it wasn't expensive. Because I'm ovulating on my own I didn't need any meds so the cost was about $420. I'd prefer that it 've free, but hey I guess I have to take what I can get lol.


----------



## Mom2sam

That's great mummy now you'l have one of each x

How are all you other ladies x


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

mzhwd said:


> Congrats mummy.
> 
> I did my iui yesterday. It went well I do believe. Oddly enough I feel completely different. Usually after ovulation I don't feel any different. I know it's to early for pregnancy symptoms, but idk lol I think this may be it. Surprisingly it wasn't expensive. Because I'm ovulating on my own I didn't need any meds so the cost was about $420. I'd prefer that it 've free, but hey I guess I have to take what I can get lol.

Wen u testing? Good luck $420 is cheap :D


----------



## Mom2sam

Mzwid never too early for symptoms i say, fx for you & that's a good price i thought it would cost thousands x


----------



## mzhwd

Thanks ladies

I have 3 FRER's and I said that I would wait until 8dpo to test and then12dpo and if nothing I would wait until AF is missed, but I do have a few IC's that i need to use so I may start testing at any moment lol I know that it's way too early for a positive, but I feel like this TWW is definitely going to kill me lol But I guess I have 7 more days until my BFP LOL

I thought that it was going to be in the thousands as well. Needles to say I was extremely happy when i found out that it wasn't. DH still thought that it was expensive :haha: (for the amount of time it took)

Mom2Sam how are you?

Molgold how is your father in law doing? I hope he's well and your pregnancy is coming along fine. 

I wonder how everyone else is doing


----------



## MolGold

Mummy awesome news! woohoo!

I am happy IUI went well Mzhwd - and I got dizzy spells from 2 dpo onwards! FX!

Mom hope you get back to TTC soon, whats the plan?

How are you SM, Diddy?

AFM I am going to do an early U/S tomorrow.. hope to see a tiny HB :)
FIL is still very sick but we brought him home and he has a full time nurse to take care of him. He is worse somedays than others. Thanks for asking :)


----------



## mzhwd

MolGold that would be awesome if you you could hear the heartbeat. How soon are you able to hear it. That for the 2dpo ss lol. Wishing for the best for you and your family. 

I'm already wishing this tww was over


----------



## Mom2sam

Mzwid cant wait till you start testing but dont feel disheartened if you do test early as lots of ladies dont get bfp till at least 10dpo. I got my fx for you, afm just waiting for the appointment for the surgery now through post, she did say date of surgefy was likely to be end of october/begining of Nov but i'l update you when i receive confirmation letter of exact date. Will just be a day surgery under local anasthetic & 2 week recovery time & then back to ttc 

In meanwhile just busy with other things, decorated house, painting etc got new bedroom furniture, cleaning de cluttering etc also went to see new baby nephew yesterday he so tiny & cute & has changed so much in one week. Makes me also remember how little sleep u get with a newborn lol sis is coping well but she has another Lo under 2 so got her hands full now she telling me i will have it easier with the bigger gap think she might be right. So my worries of bigger gap dont worry me now she has to constantly watch baby as her ds too young to understand & so has to keep an eye on them all the time


----------



## Mom2sam

Molgold hope you father in law gains his health soon. Ao exciting first time you see heartbeat! Actually every scan was exciting & i remember loving all the midwife appointments too towards end when she would tell me position of baby etc. keep us updated 

Mummy, diddy, sm how are you all?


----------



## mzhwd

Thanks Mom2Sam. I decided to get a Pineapple lol. Anything to help with implantation. Idk if it will work since i'm starting today at 3dpo, but after i ate some of it i did experience some light cramping. :shrugs: I think i'll just take it today and tomorrow. I read that you should only take it CD 1-5. Usually the egg arrives in the uterus 4-5dpo and rolls around a bit before implanting so maybe this will help a tad. If not no harm.


----------



## Diddy2013

My best friends wedding was today and I've been so busy over the last month or so helping her get it together. I've also had a hard time and decided to see a counselor, went for one appointment. We set a day for ivf start which is sooner than projected.......

Well this morning I woke up to a bfp...


----------



## mzhwd

Diddy2013 said:


> My best friends wedding was today and I've been so busy over the last month or so helping her get it together. I've also had a hard time and decided to see a counselor, went for one appointment. We set a day for ivf start which is sooner than projected.......
> 
> Well this morning I woke up to a bfp...

OMG Diddy Congrats I'm so excited for you!!!!!! Yay!!!!!!!!!!! I know you're extremely excited.


----------



## Mom2sam

Diddy wow! That is so amazing all natural too this is one of those stories i truly love. Did you just find out today? Woooohooo so happy for you hun xx


----------



## Mom2sam

Mzwid i did try the pineapple one cycle from 1-5dpo didnt wrk for me but i think just wasn't my month on the thread i joined that cycle lots & i mean lots of other ladies it did get thier bfp that cycle. Yep stop at 5dpo good luck only you & me left now on here i got a feeling your next hun i'l be back on to see tou begin testing praying for you x


----------



## Diddy2013

Yes I just found out but it's so de ja vu, so I'm scared. I was taking fertilaid started late July and been on it for about two months. It's over the counter. I wasn't tracking or anything just gearing up for ivf plans.


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Diddy2013 said:


> My best friends wedding was today and I've been so busy over the last month or so helping her get it together. I've also had a hard time and decided to see a counselor, went for one appointment. We set a day for ivf start which is sooner than projected.......
> 
> Well this morning I woke up to a bfp...

Congrats so exciting :D 

All good for me :p just the usual tired hehe been gettin some boys clothes off my sister and looking on ebay. I won't be making same mistake again so buyin some newborn clothes too. Iv been to council about sorting my bond out for a house so expecting a call from them tomorrow. Iv seen a house round corner from mum which I really want and I'm hoping he will agree to it all, just waiting the decision. It will need decorating and things but il sort that bit by bit :D


----------



## mzhwd

Diddy OMG that is amazing. I'm so glad that the FertilAid helped you. Your story is truly awesome.*So are you planning on seeing your Doctor tomorrow? Where you taking the FertilAid through your entire cycle? I wonder if the men stuff works as good. I know that DH has been on the Conception XR vitamins (well all the ingredients in Conception XR) and on his last SA hos motility went up by 9 points and count 400k. Although his numbers are still low, it did help I guess.

I think you may be right Mom2Sam. I'm praying you are lol I would love my BFP this go around. 

Mummy that's awesome buying a house is huge. I hope that you do get. I don't think that I would ever want to stay that close to my mother, however lol. We don't argue or anything, I just wouldn't want the daily or 3 to 4 weekly unannounced visits lol


----------



## Diddy2013

Thanks smurf, I'm trying to be happy I just don't want it taken away again.

Mzhwd- I trying to get in ASAP, they told me I should come in if it did happen. Because of the miscarriage I'm high risk. :/ I'm hoping this sticks and everything works out.


----------



## MolGold

Omg great news diddy.. Wow! Congrats :)


----------



## Mom2sam

Diddy i can totally understand the worrying but just enjoy it & hopefully everything will work out fine. Also docs will kp good eye on you. What is fertilaid for? X

Mzwid wont be long before you also get good news my prayers are always with all u lovely ladies. 

Mummy hopefully u get the house & i went shopping with sis yesterday for her newborn coz she had hers 3 weeks early so he 6lb at birth & needed few smaller clothes i didnt let her get too carried away with all the cute stuff in shops as i had to kp reminding her how he'd grow out of them in few weeks so mainly bought babygrows. She still has loads from her ds too. Her sis in law (hubs sis) had baby 2 days after & was there too both babies looked sane i couldn't tell them apart lol ofcourse ds got home & kept going on about when are we going to get a baby, i said soon Gods making your brother/sister very special so taking time. what do you tell them at his age lol


----------



## Diddy2013

test from Saturday. Went to the doctor today, did a urine test there and she said it was a strong positive (not sure totally what she meant by that). She wanted me to get hcg and progesterone tested, so I did that bloodwork. The worst part is my insurance only covers one lab and they have a long turn around time. My dr wants the results tomorrow but this lab said it wouldn't be till Friday....and I have to go back Wednesday for the redraw and that'll put it into next week. I guess I'm due for more anxiety than I thought.


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

I hate anxiety I had it for the first few month it's not nice hope everything goes ok diddy, will u be on progesterone or anything this time?


----------



## Diddy2013

I have a script for it but she recommended waiting till we got the bloodwork back.


----------



## MolGold

that's a beautiful BFP Diddy!! you have that miracle story now to tell your kids :) Try to keep calm I am sure everything will be great.. H&H 9 months hun!


----------



## Diddy2013

Progesterone is 22, highest it's ever been. Hcg is only 152, but it's only 4weeks today. So glad my results came back fast, doing another draw tomorrow, hopefully by Thursday I'll feel happier!


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

That's great news :D


----------



## mzhwd

That is awesome news Diddy. I'm sure it'll all work out. Try not to stress about it and relax some.


----------



## MolGold

My HCG at 4W was 156 everythng is fine for me till now. :) Hope that helps!


----------



## Diddy2013

MolGold said:


> My HCG at 4W was 156 everythng is fine for me till now. :) Hope that helps!

That makes me feel better, I have my second blood draw today so I should hear something tomorrow morning.


----------



## Mom2sam

Fab lines Diddy & numbers sound spot on i worried so much with ds as conceived him after so long but everything turned out fine. I know we cant help worrying but i'm sure everything is going to go great & you'll have your baby all healthy & in your arms in 9 months. I love these miracle stories too 

Molgold, mummy hows pregnancy going for you ladies? Molgold hw many weeks are you nw? 

Mzwid when are you testing?


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Mines going well but I feel terrible today, soar throat cough and and a cold :( won't go away and I'm busy for next 2days silly interview with jobcentre tomorrow which will be tellin them I'm preg etc so got to cancel lookin for job just for a little while plus interview with council Friday


----------



## mzhwd

Hey ladies,


I hope your interviews go well Mummy.

Diddy, I'm sure the call tomorrow from your MDO will be good. 

Mom I said that I was going to test in the morning, but now I'm really nervous and wondering if it's still too early at 9dpo. I'm thinking about waiting to Saturday 11dpo. IDK. I must say I don't feel anything different to say I think that I am pregnant. I feel pretty normal.


----------



## Diddy2013

I'm going to be hopeful and try to be positive! 

Good luck testing mzhwd! (Whenever you decide)


----------



## Mom2sam

Mummy ds had it last wedk & past 3 days dh been off wrk feeling ill too. Hope you get well soon no fun feeling poorly in pregnancy. 

Diddy bet your still in shock first few weeks i was still in shock didnt feel real til my sickness started lol 

Mzwid everyones different & hcg rises differently for everyone but i always test at 9dpo & get a positive on ic & frer fx for you when you do test, i hate this part of the 2ww nervous & exciting arrghh


----------



## Diddy2013

Mom2sam said:


> Mummy ds had it last wedk & past 3 days dh been off wrk feeling ill too. Hope you get well soon no fun feeling poorly in pregnancy.
> 
> Diddy bet your still in shock first few weeks i was still in shock didnt feel real til my sickness started lol
> 
> Mzwid everyones different & hcg rises differently for everyone but i always test at 9dpo & get a positive on ic & frer fx for you when you do test, i hate this part of the 2ww nervous & exciting arrghh

Yeah I'm staying guarded, doesn't feel real but my line was much darker today. Hope to hear about my blood test soon


----------



## mzhwd

Thanks ladies. I'll keep you guys posted. FX'd Glad that your line is getting darker Diddy. Mom2Sam thanks for the info. That's really good to know.


----------



## Diddy2013

Monday hcg-152, Wednesday hcg-422....so far so good!


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Had my apt with council today they said they happy to accept me on bond scheme and they also upgraded my housing band to c so that I'm higher in importance to be accepted for a house. After 12week they then upgrade it to band b which is good. The bad news is that house round corner from mum ain't gonna happen they said they won't sign off a 3bed unless it's very cheap because of bedroom tax and higher rent. I have however found another house about 10min away which il be viewing Monday and another which I can't get through to so il keep trying since they could be at work and have no signal put post is also 45days old so depends if still available too.


----------



## Mom2sam

Thats good news mummy hoping you find a house you like soon when is your holiday is it coming up soon? 

Mzwid did you test yet? 

Diddy, molgold, hope your both well 

I still havent received appointment letter so tang hospital today she said they have me penciled in for 20th nov but that it's subject to change if they have an emergency & need to change mine. So looks like wont be til December til i'm back ttc


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

My holiday is two week time on 20th can't wait but hope it's enough time to sort this house I don't know how quick council will go at sorting it because once I tell them details of a house they go round checking its safe for me to move in then they talk to landlord to sort it and then I can move in. This is the first landlord that's advertised that he accepts the rent bond scheme so I'm preying rooms are big enough. I found it on gumtree and he said there's one day work left to do of painting one the rooms then it's ready, I was stupid and didn't ask size of rooms, he's not put pics on of house which I guess was due to him decorating. The one good thing about the area is there's a swimming baths just down the road :D hurry up Monday I can't wait to go see it.

Any news yet mzwid?

At least you have a date now thou mom2sam so you can prepare and hopefully December be your lucky month :D


----------



## Diddy2013

Babysitting my nephews ages 4, 2, and 5 months. Let's talk about an adventure!!!


----------



## mzhwd

Hey Ladies 

Yeah that definitely sounds like a handful Diddy lol


Mummy glad to hear about the housing

Mom hope everything goes well with your appt

I tested today and BFN. I still have a few days before AF, but I'm sure I'm out I'm 12dpo today. I'm sure if i was pregnant I would know by now. I'm trying to decide if I want to go with another IUI or not.


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

mzhwd said:


> Hey Ladies
> 
> Yeah that definitely sounds like a handful Diddy lol
> 
> 
> Mummy glad to hear about the housing
> 
> Mom hope everything goes well with your appt
> 
> I tested today and BFN. I still have a few days before AF, but I'm sure I'm out I'm 12dpo today. I'm sure if i was pregnant I would know by now. I'm trying to decide if I want to go with another IUI or not.

I only got my bfp day before expected af and that was a squinter so ur not out yet :D fx u get ur bfp


----------



## Diddy2013

mzhwd said:


> Hey Ladies
> 
> Yeah that definitely sounds like a handful Diddy lol
> 
> 
> Mummy glad to hear about the housing
> 
> Mom hope everything goes well with your appt
> 
> I tested today and BFN. I still have a few days before AF, but I'm sure I'm out I'm 12dpo today. I'm sure if i was pregnant I would know by now. I'm trying to decide if I want to go with another IUI or not.

Did you do an iui this past time?


----------



## mzhwd

LOL Thanks Mummy. Yeah this was my 1st IUI Diddy.


----------



## Diddy2013

mzhwd said:


> LOL Thanks Mummy. Yeah this was my 1st IUI Diddy.

I'm realizing peoples bodys (cycles) are so different. This was my second unmedicated cycle out of the past year. I either don't ovulate, or ovulate super late. First month I didn't ovulate, this cycle I ovulated super late. (Another reason I am still worried) 

I guess what I am getting at that I hope you are still in it and your bfp just comes later!


----------



## mzhwd

That would be freaking awesome Diddy. I'll keep you guys posted.


----------



## MolGold

FX Mzhwd!

How are you Diddy. Mummy. Mom?

I cant feel much at 8w.. did you guys have any MS?


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Nope no ms I escaped it again :p I started to feel definate movements last night which got me wandering because day before I decided to take my belly bar out as it kept pulling down with my pants and hurting so makes me wander if baby don't like it since it did feel falling out at beginning aswell. :shrug:

I hopefully finally have a house, landlord seems really nice texting me til half 11 at night to sort it, now we are waiting on council doing their job and arranging inspection of the house which hasn't happened yet. Hes going to redecorate and new carpets for me which is great :D


----------



## MolGold

Wow great news on the house Mummy :happydance:


----------



## Diddy2013

That sounds awesome mummy! 

Molgold- so far I'm okay, haven't had an anxiety attack yet lol tomorrow I have my prenatal appt to order more bloodtests and we will schedule the first ultrasound which should be around October 20th or 21st. I should be 7w on the 20th. Praying for a strong heart beat!

Mzhwd- any updates?!


----------



## mzhwd

Hey ladies, 


Great news on the house mummy.

I don't have any updates....still waiting on AF. She due tomorrow. I haven't done any extra testing eithet. I figured I would wait until AF is no show.


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Fx af doesn't show tomorrow  let us know how it goes.


----------



## Mom2sam

Hey ladies sorry haven't posted much i've been decorating was just foing to give kitchen fresh lick of paint but ended up painting living room too just kept it all neutral as winter coming up & went to ukea to just look around but you know what it's like came back with new living room furniture & chest of drawers for bedroom & a whole lot of other things so ended up re painting bedroom too lol anyway at least i'ts kept me busy. 

Diddy i feel ya with the babysitting i babysat my 17 month old nephew on weekend only for few hrs & boy did he give me a good workout he kept pulling everything off shelves & then decided to go play with cat litter arghhh good thing i got thr on time, after he'd gone i said to dh everytime i babysit him it scares me ttc again lol i remember my ds doing same he got easier when he turned 2&half/3 yrs old. 

Mzwid sorry about bfn love hopefully your not out but if you are i dint know much about iui but praying it works for you the next time 

Mummy that's fab news about house, landlord sounds nice too

Molgold i do get hyperemesis which is so much worse than ms & starts at 6week mark & one of main reasons i left such a huge gap ttc again was worst thing i've ever experienced i felt like i was gling to die but i think if you haven't been sick yet ypu've probably escaped the ms so will get to enjoy your pregnancy 

Not much else going on with me, weathers turned really cold so today will be getting out my winter clothes from store room & sorting out ds wardrobe need to give alot of his clothes to charity & get him some more for winter he outgrows them so quick tall boy for his age. Also got to get dh birthday present for the 26th but need to get in advance because i hate last min shopping.


----------



## Mom2sam

Oops long post sorry


----------



## Diddy2013

Mom2sam said:


> Oops long post sorry

Lol your allowed no worries. 

Prenatal appt with the nurse today, it's still sort of unreal. Just hopey blood results come back high/good/normal!? Lol

Going out of town this weekend so I may not be on a bunch but maybe I will who knows!


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Lol my nice hotel has decided to shut down that I had booked for holiday, the people I booked with offered me a hotel transfer to a better hotel, I dnt no how that works because that provider charges 587.44 for the same board basis compared to the 2.17 I paid and of course I dnt pay any more other than £5 extra for transfer. It's a 4* hotel other was only 2* lol got to be a bargain :p goin this one now https://www.sunshine.co.uk/hotels/Alvor_Baia_Hotel-21107.html


----------



## mzhwd

Hey Mom2Sam you sound like me with the shopping lol My DH hates going to the store with me and I hate taking him lol. 

I hope the appointment goes well Diddy and nice deal on the hotel mummy.


Well AF got me on right on schedule lol


----------



## Diddy2013

Nothing exciting at the appt, a bunch of pamphlets! On my way to bloodwork. She wasn't going to give me and hcg because they want it to be repeated and I won't be able to. I just wanted a sense that it was going up so she gave me a separate order!

Ultrasound scheduled October 21st in the morning!


----------



## Mom2sam

Omg just read back at my shameful spelling errors sorry, but cant promise rest of my posts will be any better lol always happens when i'm typing off iphone 

Diddy i'm sure results will come back all perfect & how exciting you got a date for ultrasound, going anywhere nice on weekend? 

Mzwid so sorry af got you but i'm sure wont be long before you get your bfp & yes my dh & ds both hate shopping & i love it so i usually go alone or with sisters my dh is one who hates shopping so much i have to even force him to but his own underwear! I mostly do grocery shop alone too as his idea of shopping is get what you need & be out of there like he's on supermarket sweep & mine is look around & pick extra if it's on offer lol also check meakup isle & clothes & he hates it! 

Mummy looks fab i think dh is planning a secret holiday for me for my birthday next june i overheard him telling his sis but i told him dont be paying for anything & trying to surprise me not being funny but i'm preggaz i wont b travelling i'l be in hospital with hyperemesis, so i'd like to know so i can plan getting pregnant around it. Not that planning that has gone well for me so far lol


----------



## Mom2sam

Meant 'if' i get pregnant.


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

I can see where your coming from with that mmom2sam u would need insurance so u could get refund if necessary prehaps best idea Is for him to wait. It must be really good thou knowing he wants to suprise u with a hol I'd be over the moon if oh did that even thou that's not happening any time soon for me :p


----------



## Diddy2013

Mom2sam said:


> Omg just read back at my shameful spelling errors sorry, but cant promise rest of my posts will be any better lol always happens when i'm typing off iphone
> 
> Diddy i'm sure results will come back all perfect & how exciting you got a date for ultrasound, going anywhere nice on weekend?
> 
> Mzwid so sorry af got you but i'm sure wont be long before you get your bfp & yes my dh & ds both hate shopping & i love it so i usually go alone or with sisters my dh is one who hates shopping so much i have to even force him to but his own underwear! I mostly do grocery shop alone too as his idea of shopping is get what you need & be out of there like he's on supermarket sweep & mine is look around & pick extra if it's on offer lol also check meakup isle & clothes & he hates it!
> 
> Mummy looks fab i think dh is planning a secret holiday for me for my birthday next june i overheard him telling his sis but i told him dont be paying for anything & trying to surprise me not being funny but i'm preggaz i wont b travelling i'l be in hospital with hyperemesis, so i'd like to know so i can plan getting pregnant around it. Not that planning that has gone well for me so far lol

Im in Baltimore and stayed up late :/ hopefully this makes me sleep a lot before the ultrasound!!!! 10 days


----------



## Mom2sam

Hey ladies how are you all


----------



## Diddy2013

When ever people aren't posting I can't find the thread! I'm glad you popped in! I don't have much to update other than I got my bloodwork back and my hcg was over 10,000, which is higher than I was even hoping!

I'm still guarded but hoping this works out.

What about you mom what's going on your way?


----------



## mzhwd

Hey guys

Glad to see everything is going well. Mummy how is the house coming? Mom2Sam hopefully you can have your party DH wants to give and your BFP. Diddy 10 days til your ultrasound. OMG that is right around the corner. This is the real Diddy. :)

DH and I are just going to try on our own for the next 3 months. We're going to change insurances starting Jan 1st and they cover fertility treatments, which is awesome. That way if we need more test etc. it'll be covered. Who knows maybe we'll get lucky lol But if not the second week in January will be IUI#2


----------



## Diddy2013

mzhwd said:


> Hey guys
> 
> Glad to see everything is going well. Mummy how is the house coming? Mom2Sam hopefully you can have your party DH wants to give and your BFP. Diddy 10 days til your ultrasound. OMG that is right around the corner. This is the real Diddy. :)
> 
> DH and I are just going to try on our own for the next 3 months. We're going to change insurances starting Jan 1st and they cover fertility treatments, which is awesome. That way if we need more test etc. it'll be covered. Who knows maybe we'll get lucky lol But if not the second week in January will be IUI#2

That's awesome that the insurance covers fertility! That's a rare gem!

Scan is now in 5 days Oct 21. Need to hear a heartbeat.


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

House went out the window, after promising to save It for me it looks like I was used, put it this way, it took a week and half to get council to organize going to check property was safe and they went today then I text him to see how it all went to which he replied yep they been but iv give house to someone else :/ so I'm annoyed with him. It was perfect for me. 

Great news about Hcg diddy and I look forward to seeing a scan picture :D 

Not long till my hols now and I'm just about packed, busy weekend ahead for me though lol

How's everyone else?


----------



## Diddy2013

How quickly will you be able to find another home? :/


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Not sure :(


----------



## Diddy2013

I hope you find something soon!

I'm starting to sleep very poorly, getting anxious for the scan.


----------



## Mom2sam

Diddy your scans tmrw come back & update us, thats fab news about hvg levels 

Mzwid januarys just around the corner & that's great your insurance will cover it 

Oh no mummy that's aweful of the landlord hopefully you get something better than that & a better landlord who can keep his word 

Nothing much going on with me, appointment letter came through post so surgery still on for the 20th Nov seems too far off but once it's done back to ttc. Dh said today don't be buying me a bday gift this time i just want to go out for a meal & movie to which i replied 'when is it?! Didn't go down too well lol i forgot. Later i told him i was playing think he beleived me but secretly glad he did remind me. It's on 26th so mext week gives me a week to get his gift


----------



## Diddy2013

I'm sick to my stomach. I don't know if its just basic nausea or if I'm nervous for tomorrow. Just thankful it's an early apt.


----------



## mzhwd

Hey ladies

Diddy I'm glad that you have a early appointment too lol. Hopefully you will be able to hear the heartbeat. I'm sure the appointment will go well :) let us know. 

Mummy I hate that the house didn't work you. Hopefully you'll be able to find a new house soon. He really should have been more upfront. 

Mom2Sam lol I'm glad that he reminded you of the date and that you're going to still get a gift lol. My DH b-day was this past weekend. We had a nice time. November is right around the corner. I'm sure you'll be glad when it's over though.

I was ecstatic when I found out that his insurance would cover fertility treatment. I almost wish that i would've never changed over to my companies insurance, but oh well. At least this year is nearly over.


----------



## Diddy2013

21 hours !


----------



## Diddy2013

Measuring 6w5d heart rate 136. No other appts or scans for 5 weeks. Trying to breathe a little .


----------



## MolGold

Superb DIddy :happydance: I am glad everything is great!

Mzhwd wow great news with the insurance :hugs:

Mummy sorry about the house :( hope you find something soon!

Mom - aw, yes the surgery seems away but I hope you enjoy quality time with DH till then!

AFM Ive been sick, had to take days off work, then work double to compensate while still sick. I don't have MS but I have flu, 2nd in 3 weeks :(
Also, I have my NT scan at 12w on 1Nov, :happydance: its a real good, hard-to-get-into clinic :) cant wait!


----------



## Diddy2013




----------



## mzhwd

Yayyyyy Diddy!!!!!!!!! Awesome sonogram pic. I know that made you feel really good. 

Molgold that sucks about the flu. I hope you feel better. I don't think that you recovered from the initial 1 lol. On the bright side your 12w scan is next week. Man did November come fast.

I'm enjoying a nice stress free tww. I'm not temping or anything this cycle and it feels awesome lol


----------



## Diddy2013

mzhwd said:


> Yayyyyy Diddy!!!!!!!!! Awesome sonogram pic. I know that made you feel really good.
> 
> Molgold that sucks about the flu. I hope you feel better. I don't think that you recovered from the initial 1 lol. On the bright side your 12w scan is next week. Man did November come fast.
> 
> I'm enjoying a nice stress free tww. I'm not temping or anything this cycle and it feels awesome lol

That's the first time I've had a good ultrasound. When we went back the girl asked us if we had one before and I said several but they always have bad news. Afterward everyone was asking how it was, considering what I have to compare it to it was a ten. 

The good heart rate was very reassuring. When we were about done and my husband says...is it to late to hear the heartbeat again... She let us. That was a big deal.


----------



## MolGold

Congrats on a great scan Diddy! :)


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

:Wako: hey everyone how's it going? Got back from hols today at 4pm :p had a great time a weather was gorgeous a lot better than expected :D I have my 20week scan tomorrow can't wait :D 

Great news on the scan diddy :D 

How's everyone else?


----------



## Diddy2013

Smurf- how did your scan go?!?


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

It went great even though he was being stubborn took her a while to get heart info lol it's so reassuring to see his heart beating :D I meant to sort putting pics on laptop n forgot lol I asked sonographer to print me two pics and she kindly printed me 4 even thou 3 are same pic it was nice of her :p she didn't operate very well thou I mean she didn't tell me any details and she didn't measure his length but I'd guess that's cause he was curled up all info I got was from her print out attached to my notes. It says baby has anterior placenta and wasn't really sure what that was or anything so googled it and it seems with that comes higher risk of bleeds (explains my early on one) and ment to mean it takes longer to feel movement but I defo feel him kickin me lol u asking reminded me about pics so il upload them tomorrow :D


----------



## Mom2sam

Hey ladies 

Diddy aww love these first scan pics 

Mummy glad u had a good time hun back to british cold nw brrrr lol 

Mzwid yep im nearly there end of next month i'l be tttc again woohoo 

Molgold get well soon i hated having flu in pregnancy


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Scan pics as promised :D

https://i30.photobucket.com/albums/c322/sarah18056/EPSON010_zps3647faff.jpg


https://i30.photobucket.com/albums/c322/sarah18056/EPSON009_zpsbf6e2893.jpg

I am thinking of calling him Liam conor :D


----------



## Diddy2013

mummy_smurf2b said:


> Scan pics as promised :D
> 
> https://i30.photobucket.com/albums/c322/sarah18056/EPSON010_zps3647faff.jpg
> 
> 
> https://i30.photobucket.com/albums/c322/sarah18056/EPSON009_zpsbf6e2893.jpg
> 
> I am thinking of calling him Liam conor :D

Mines a blob yours looks like a real thing!!! :) I like that name too, I've considered it myself!


----------



## MolGold

That is a great name :) congrats for a great scan Mummy !


----------



## mzhwd

Hey guys. I can't believe it's November is already here. This part of the years always speeds by for me with all of the holidays etc.

Awesome pics. He's definitely curled up lol. I love the name too Mummy.

I'm glad to see that everyone is doing well

ATM I'm just waiting on AF. I'm not SS or early testing this cycle. I usually don't SS cause i never actually had any symptoms to go by lol. So far this TWW doesn't seem any different though lol. I haven't been putting too much thought into either, just enjoying life. Today is Halloween and I'm sure we'll be having a lot of fun later on tonight. We have plans to go to a few costume parties.


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

mzhwd said:


> Hey guys. I can't believe it's November is already here. This part of the years always speeds by for me with all of the holidays etc.
> 
> Awesome pics. He's definitely curled up lol. I love the name too Mummy.
> 
> I'm glad to see that everyone is doing well
> 
> ATM I'm just waiting on AF. I'm not SS or early testing this cycle. I usually don't SS cause i never actually had any symptoms to go by lol. So far this TWW doesn't seem any different though lol. I haven't been putting too much thought into either, just enjoying life. Today is Halloween and I'm sure we'll be having a lot of fun later on tonight. We have plans to go to a few costume parties.

Sounds fun :D my daughter had her Halloween b day party tonight was fun :D even I dressed up lol as little red riding hood with added wings hehe

How's everyone?


----------



## Diddy2013

I'm doing okay, anxious to get through these next few weeks.

I'm supposed to have a Doppler done at 12 weeks. Is it easy for doctors to find a heartbeat with this? (I know nothing about them) what happens if they can't find one?


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

12week is early for a Doppler most don't work till about 16week


----------



## Diddy2013

mummy_smurf2b said:


> 12week is early for a Doppler most don't work till about 16week

Lol now I'm wondering why they scheduled me to come back at that time, she wanted me a week sooner but it didn't work into my scheduled so I pushed it back. Maybe I'll call and ask more about it.


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Diddy2013 said:


> mummy_smurf2b said:
> 
> 
> 12week is early for a Doppler most don't work till about 16week
> 
> Lol now I'm wondering why they scheduled me to come back at that time, she wanted me a week sooner but it didn't work into my scheduled so I pushed it back. Maybe I'll call and ask more about it.Click to expand...

Yes I don't understand at all why so early it is possible to pick up at 12week but not always midwifes don't usually try til they know that it will work, mine was at 16week I don't see them much as it's my 2nd so next apt at 28weeks lol how long now til your 12week scan?


----------



## Diddy2013

Yes I don't understand at all why so early it is possible to pick up at 12week but not always midwifes don't usually try til they know that it will work, mine was at 16week I don't see them much as it's my 2nd so next apt at 28weeks lol how long now til your 12week scan?[/QUOTE]

Less than four weeks till 12w, but no scan just Doppler. I actually just got a letter moving the appointment a week back. But I have no idea when they will do another scan...probably not till close to 20w?


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Don't u get the 12week scan there? We get one at 12 and 20week in UK


----------



## Diddy2013

Because I had a previous miscarriage, they did an early scan at 7 weeks. Far enough along to hear the heartbeat basically, also to ensure it's not ectopic. Then it's entirely up to the doctor or how many scans you have. They told me I wouldn't get one until the anatomy scan. (18-22w)

My office does do a free scan and it has to fall between certain weeks and the ultrasound tech has to be available. But you can't schedule, either they're open or they aren't. Lol


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Not good it doesn't matter here, I mean I had the early us. In fact I had two since first didn't show anything and it didn't affect me havin a 12week one as they do that for dating :p


----------



## Diddy2013

I'm trying to go with it, but I've never made it this far in a pregnancy so I only know information from looking it up really. Keep hoping for symptoms so I can relax.


----------



## MolGold

Relax and everything will be fine Diddy. I just got a private 12 week scan here. All was fine :) HB was 164. 

Can you look into that as an option?

Hows everyone else?


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Diddy2013 said:


> I'm trying to go with it, but I've never made it this far in a pregnancy so I only know information from looking it up really. Keep hoping for symptoms so I can relax.

Just relax and everything will be fine :D once you hit 12week you will feel a big relief :D I know what it's like kind of thou I was so anxious of losing baby this time with all stress from DD I worried a lot I found it weird because I never worried or anything with dd. I have the reassurance now of feeling him move as each day he seems to become more active, little monkey wouldn't let me sleep this morning lol but it feels so good feeling him kick :D 

Where Is everyone, me and diddy seem be takin over this thread hehe


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

MolGold said:


> Relax and everything will be fine Diddy. I just got a private 12 week scan here. All was fine :) HB was 164.
> 
> Can you look into that as an option?
> 
> Hows everyone else?

Do we get to see a pic :p congrats on a good scan I'm sad I won't have any more without paying lol but I do plan to pay for a 4d one around 30weeks lol 20weeks is too long without seeing him again :p


----------



## Diddy2013

I got my 12 week appointment scheduled for two days before thanksgiving. I told them I'm anxious to hear a heartbeat again and asked what they do if the Doppler doesn't pick it up. Basically they have portable ultrasound they'll use to take a look. Why don't they just start with that??? Seems like it would save time and worry then trying to use the Doppler.

Glad everyone is doing well. Three weeks and hopefully I'll stop worrying so much!


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

I just booked a last scan which is gonna b 24weeks, on Sunday 23rd November can't wait just waiting them let me know what time. It will be £80 for a 4d hd live with CD of anything from 60-150 images plus some moving images on dvd and 2 prints :D


----------



## Diddy2013

I sort of want to do a private scan but my husband said no lol :/ I should just go myself and be like I don't know what this bills for!!


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Private scans are so much better than nhs ones :p now if my partner was here I don't think he would like it either :p


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Who wants to hear something totally crazy and almost seem impossible? :p

My sister finally gave birth to a healthy baby girl at 5am this morning, she was due to be induced Thursday lol but here's the crazy part, she was born in her waters. Who knew that was even possible, I didn't lol mum and baby was kept in for 12hours because baby had done her first poo in her waters and they had to be sure she hadn't swallowed any. I just think it's weird never heard of it before.


----------



## MolGold

Oh yes that's definitely news :) Glad both mom n daughter are doing okay ! Congrats on your new niece Mummy :D


----------



## Diddy2013

Wow that's totally rare!! Glad everyone is doing well!


----------



## MolGold

Hey girls,

Just quickly dropping in to say my blood work came in, and the results are - LOW RISK! :happydance:

The baby has 1/12000 (.01%) chance of downs and 1/54500 (.000~1%) risk of Edwards :) Thats really better than I thought! Phew, what a relief!


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

MolGold said:


> Hey girls,
> 
> Just quickly dropping in to say my blood work came in, and the results are - LOW RISK! :happydance:
> 
> The baby has 1/12000 (.01%) chance of downs and 1/54500 (.000~1%) risk of Edwards :) Thats really better than I thought! Phew, what a relief!

That's awesome news :D


----------



## Diddy2013

MolGold said:


> Hey girls,
> 
> Just quickly dropping in to say my blood work came in, and the results are - LOW RISK! :happydance:
> 
> The baby has 1/12000 (.01%) chance of downs and 1/54500 (.000~1%) risk of Edwards :) Thats really better than I thought! Phew, what a relief!

Congrats! I've been debating getting this testing. Does your insurance cover it?


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

It's crazy how u guys have to pay for the tests, we don't pay in the UK nhs does


----------



## Diddy2013

It would be $1,000 for me to have those test done, insurance doesn't cover any of it. And supposedly I have good insurance.


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Wow that's a lot of money


----------



## Diddy2013

By the time I have the baby I'll have 2500 to pay....which wouldn't include the 1,000 for that test 

Just trying to hope things are going okay.


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Do u have to pay for wen u go into Labour/delivery?


----------



## Mom2sam

Hi ladies feel like i've missed so much cant beleive your all so further along in your pregnancies from when i last came on here. 

That's insane charges for scans etc Diddy like mummy said so glad we get all that for free here

Mummy love the scan pics cant wait for your 4d one 

Mzwid we didn't do anything for halloween this time but did go to bonfire display & now stuck at home with flu so cold here!! 

Molgold cant beleive your also over 12 weeks soon enough you'll all be in second tri 

Afm appointments been confirmed for 20th so in about 2 weeks & after that i'l be ttc again. Just finished af few day ago think i'l wait for my next one & then go off pill. They said will just be a day surgery hopefully no overnight stay but could take 2 weeks to fully heal. Cant wait to start trying again


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Mom good luck with opp hope all goes well :D 20th is the day my mum moves house so may be restricted on net for a while :p but I will still get on. About 10week and il be in 3rd trimester :happydance:


----------



## Diddy2013

Mom- I'm glad you'll be getting to try again soon!!!

Yeah I have to pay for labor and delivery. With my insurance I won't pay more than 2500, (which they just increased by 500. But my doctor copays will go toward that....hopefully I blow that amount out of the water just so my insurance actually had to pay something. Charges over that they will have to cover.


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Wow that's bad are they tryin stop ppl having kids or something


----------



## MolGold

Hey,

same here, we have a fixed amount that insurance will pay, that too only hospital and doctor fee during delivery and post partum care.
For the rest of the bills, they are self - pay but tax deductible. I guess in a country of 1 billion folks, its really the best they can do.


----------



## Diddy2013

mummy_smurf2b said:


> Wow that's bad are they tryin stop ppl having kids or something

Maybe not directly lol. But that was my thought. 

If I had the obamacare I wouldn't have to pay anything but my husband and I would have to quit our jobs to qualify. Lol

Hopefully this baby will know how much it's wanted. I was willing to do 12,000 for ivf.


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Diddy2013 said:


> mummy_smurf2b said:
> 
> 
> Wow that's bad are they tryin stop ppl having kids or something
> 
> Maybe not directly lol. But that was my thought.
> 
> If I had the obamacare I wouldn't have to pay anything but my husband and I would have to quit our jobs to qualify. Lol
> 
> Hopefully this baby will know how much it's wanted. I was willing to do 12,000 for ivf.Click to expand...

How many goes would that have got u, u want it alot then. It happened naturally in end though didn't it :D


----------



## Diddy2013

How many goes would that have got u, u want it alot then. It happened naturally in end though didn't it :D[/QUOTE]

That would be the cost of one try. We were going to start the process November 4 but thankfully pregnant before then.


----------



## Mom2sam

I love these kind of miracle stories Diddy & i too fell pregnant with my boy just before being referred down route of iui then ivf. It's funny how our bodies suddenly do what thier supposed to. 

Mummy wow cant beleive your already in second tri & will be in third in 10 weeks! At this rate you'll all have had your babies before i probably even conceive lol


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Not long to go now mom bet u cnt wait :p iv just bought a crib on ebay for £20 so I'm happy about that now just need a bumper set and also won a tommee tippee perfect prep machine on ebay that will arrive tomorrow, they are on sale at moment in most places for £64, it's £100 in mother care and I won for £46 so it's a bargain. 

https://www.johnlewis.com/tommee-ti...=403x145623&tmad=c&tmcampid=73&kpid=232101086

The crib i won is this one

https://www.toysrus.co.uk/Babies-R-...e-Ranges/I-Love-My-Bear-Swinging-Crib(0138705)


----------



## Diddy2013

Mom2sam said:


> I love these kind of miracle stories Diddy & i too fell pregnant with my boy just before being referred down route of iui then ivf. It's funny how our bodies suddenly do what thier supposed to.

I'm greatful and hope things continue to progress. I'm hesitant to put a ticker or tell most my family until our 12w appt. I asked the doctors office about the Doppler and they said theirs works most of the time around 10w but it can take a few minutes to find before 14w. If they have trouble they wheel in a portable ultrasound. (I think just doing the ultrasound would be less stressful lol).


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

yes does seem silly better to just use us machine


----------



## mzhwd

Hey guys glad to hear rhat all is well. I'm at another cycle of ttc. This is the story of my life or at least it feels like it presently lol. Yes, time did zoom by. I can't believe that you're in your second trimester either Mummy. 

I'm glad that my insurance starting the 1st of the year will cover fertility treatment cause the price is outrageous. I wasn't too sure about going all the way with the ivf, but now I just want to get all of it over with the quickest way possible.


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Good to see u come back mzhwd :p good luck with this cycle I hope you don't need ivf :p 

Only 1week now til my 4d hd live scan :D cnt wait


----------



## Diddy2013

mzhwd said:


> Hey guys glad to hear rhat all is well. I'm at another cycle of ttc. This is the story of my life or at least it feels like it presently lol. Yes, time did zoom by. I can't believe that you're in your second trimester either Mummy.
> 
> I'm glad that my insurance starting the 1st of the year will cover fertility treatment cause the price is outrageous. I wasn't too sure about going all the way with the ivf, but now I just want to get all of it over with the quickest way possible.

The insurance thing is good!!! Good luck!


----------



## Diddy2013

I think some of my symptoms are starting to mellow out and I think that's normal. Breast tenderness is a lot less noticeable. I'm less nauseated but still tired but coming out of it. Is this what it's supposed to start feeling like? I'm 10w2d now.


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

I'm not sure as Only main symptom I had is heartburn which seems to be bad these days lol


----------



## Mom2sam

Mummy my sis has the prep machine i know she was telling me how great it was now i wish i was listening to what she was actually saying about it lol i was out of it the night she was talking about it but i know she loves it. 

Mzwid good luck hun & you never know when it will happen but it will hang in there x

Diddy yep i think most symptoms wear off or change around 11/12 week mark not for me though. Ds caught some sickness bug from school & i've been up all night with him vomiting it definitely scared me knowing my pregnancy will be dampered with hg & vomiting again arrgh but gotta try not be put off & think of babies lol 

My op is next week & all i'm thinking is once done back to ttc i can't wait


----------



## mzhwd

Thanks guys

Your procedure is right around the corner Mom2Sam. I know you are excited.

Diddy I'm sure it's probably normal. Everyone is different so as long as your appointments are going swell, I wouldn't put too much thought into it. Soon you'll be feeling the baby move around. I'm sure that's going to be super exciting.

How's MolGold doing? 

Mummy have you found a house yet?


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Nope no such luck with a house yet there seems to be very few in the area at the moment :(


----------



## Diddy2013

I feel pathetic because it's all new lol


----------



## Diddy2013

I woke up this morning to some bright red spotting. It was very little, I'm not cramping but it was just really odd.....I'm supposed to go to a work conference today but going a bit late so I can call my doctor. 

This is normal right?


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

As long as there's no crampin u should be fine diddy :D I actually found out why u had that bleed early on, my placenta is anterior and with that comes high chances of bleeds, what in sayin here is something so simple can cause it but defo get checked out to put your mind at rest :D


----------



## Diddy2013

They said that about my placenta but didn't tell me I was more likely to bleed. They had me come for an ultrasound heart rate 160. I measured 12w and should have been closer to 11w. Said they're leaving my dates the same.


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Diddy2013 said:


> View attachment 822255
> They said that about my placenta but didn't tell me I was more likely to bleed. They had me come for an ultrasound heart rate 160. I measured 12w and should have been closer to 11w. Said they're leaving my dates the same.

They didn't even tell me mine was just that it was in my 20week scan notes so I curiously googled it and it said ur more likely to av bleeds and takes longer to feel baby moving. 

Nice scan pic and glad all is well


----------



## mzhwd

Yeah nice scan pic Diddy. Seems like all is ok.


----------



## Mom2sam

Hope everyone is good 

Such a cute scan pic scan Diddy love it 

Was scheduled to have my surgery yesterday but got cancelled due to someone else needing it more urgently. They let me know 3 days before my surgery but guess they had said it was subject to change. Anyways they resceduled it for end of Dec to which i rang & said i'm not happy with such a short notice of cancellation & then to wait another month again. Lady said she couldn't promise anything earlier but then i got a call today to say they have had a cancellation so can now fit me in for 1st Dec to which i said yes plz! So it's just over a week which isn't too bad 

How are you ladies doing what has everyone been upto, ds feeling better but now dh feeling under weather but he's been good helping me re decorate ds room & assembling furniture after wrk, he can rest ths weekend & i'l let him put his feet up lol he's sweet he's booked time off frm wrk for my op day eventho i told him it's just day surgery


----------



## Mom2sam

Sorry for my spelling & edit it posted it without me finishing lol


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Wow that's terrible mom them trying to make you wait even longer fingers crossed it goes well on 1st and no cancelling.iv not been up to much all my money been goin on Xmas presents lol got my 4d hd scan Sunday can't wait :D


----------



## Diddy2013

I would have been unhappy to have it rescheduled that far out! Hopefully all goes according to plan December 1!!!


----------



## Mom2sam

Thanks ladies hopefully they don't change it now. 

Mummy upload pics when you get it done. That's tmrw your getting it done?


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Yep 2pm tomorrow can't wait :D il defo upload pics and vids :D


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

https://s30.photobucket.com/user/sarah18056/library/4d%20scan%20-%20peet%20at%20baby

Todays scan pics, he was naughty and playing hide and seek so i dnt think there was any good pics and had his eyes closed most the time


----------



## Mom2sam

Omg how cute is he! He has his eyes open on one. I can't beleive how good these 4d scans are. Love the pics & he looks totally adorable x


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

He's a naughty little monkey playin hide and seek with us covering his face with his hands and hiding :p


----------



## MolGold

Great scan pics mummy and Diddy :) I am glad all is well!

Mom so sorry your surgery is rescheduled :( 

Mzhwd hope you are doing good :)

AFM i was away as I had a bleed at 13 weeks. I took 2 weeks off work and today I got rescanned. Thankfully no more bleeding and baby is fine too :) Also I got pushed from 15w1d to 16w as my last 3 scans had baby measuring ahead to my LMP.


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Glad everything is ok Molgold :D


----------



## Diddy2013

Those are awesome!!!


----------



## Diddy2013

MolGold said:


> Great scan pics mummy and Diddy :) I am glad all is well!
> 
> Mom so sorry your surgery is rescheduled :(
> 
> Mzhwd hope you are doing good :)
> 
> AFM i was away as I had a bleed at 13 weeks. I took 2 weeks off work and today I got rescanned. Thankfully no more bleeding and baby is fine too :) Also I got pushed from 15w1d to 16w as my last 3 scans had baby measuring ahead to my LMP.

I'm measuring a week ahead now and they said they aren't moving my date. They said my earlier screens were more accurate. So either in ahead, or this is going to be one big baby lol. I talk to my dr tomorrow so maybe she will switch it.


----------



## Mom2sam

Molgold glad you rested up & everything is fine. Thats good news too your measuring ahead of what you were less time to wait lol 

So will you & Diddy be getting gender scans? And have bumps started to show?


----------



## Diddy2013

My belly is pudging out, but unless you know in pregnant it's not super noticeable. The gender scan is two days before Christmas. 

I went today and had a Doppler. They asked how I felt and genwrall all my pregnancy symptoms are more manageable accept I'm super tired. I told her just walking up a set if stairs I get way more winded then I feel I should. She listened to my heart and said it was beating abnormally. (My heart rate is normally low but she said it was low but would throw extra beats in). So then she ordered an EKG. 

I have no results yet but I'm still breathing so assuming all is well!? Lol I feel okay.


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Diddy2013 said:


> My belly is pudging out, but unless you know in pregnant it's not super noticeable. The gender scan is two days before Christmas.
> 
> I went today and had a Doppler. They asked how I felt and genwrall all my pregnancy symptoms are more manageable accept I'm super tired. I told her just walking up a set if stairs I get way more winded then I feel I should. She listened to my heart and said it was beating abnormally. (My heart rate is normally low but she said it was low but would throw extra beats in). So then she ordered an EKG.
> 
> I have no results yet but I'm still breathing so assuming all is well!? Lol I feel okay.

If baby is big it could be cause baby's pushing against your lungs. My daily digests I get through email keep mentioning it as a symptom so it's likely just that hopefully ur results be ok.


----------



## Diddy2013

I hope so to, I feel okay about it.


----------



## Diddy2013

Well so far no good news. EKG was abnormal, I have to see a cardiologist...couldn't just be okay? Bradycardia, PVC, and something she quote "isn't qualified to read". Hopefully I hear something good from the cardiologist today.


----------



## kell

Ladies!! It feels like forever since I checked in here. Hope you are all okay. Congratulations Diddy :) great news! Mom2sam good luck with your surgery, how are you feeling? 

I'm almost 32 weeks and suffering quite a lot now. Constantly breathless and uncomfortable and so so tired! I've been diagnosed with under active thyroid so that has been making me feel awful too. Not long now though and he will be here :) It's gone so quick x


----------



## Diddy2013

Welcome back around! 

Cardiologist has me scheduled for a heart echo monday. Possibly could have ischemia (low oxygen to the heart or low blood to the heart) that's worst case scenerio, they are leaning towards I don't. But I won't know the results till next Wednesday.


----------



## Mom2sam

Diddy hope it all goes well & it's nothing to worry about i'l keep you in my prayers 

Hey kell 32 weeks yikes! Where did the time go lol so nice to hear from you & can't remember if you mentioned is it boy or girl? Hope you & kids are doing great 

I'm feeling good just cant wait til Monday to get this problem of mine sorted & will be back to ttc.


----------



## MolGold

Hey Kell, 32 weeks! Hope the 8 weeks pass soon :) take care hun!

Diddy, I hope the tests come out good.. Keep us posted. We'll be thinking of you :hugs:

Mom All the best for the procedure, FX for a great outcome TTCing post that :)


----------



## Mom2sam

Thankyou Molgold just realised you have a journal lol goung to head over to follow you on there


----------



## Mom2sam

Hey hope everyones well, diddy did you go for heart echo hope it went well x

Afm had my surgery yesterday, she had to cut the milk ducts said was causing the nipple to pull back also was alot of scar tissue behind which she had to cut away. Then she put seutures behind nipple to keep it from pulling back. She did tell me all the things that could go wrong afterwards & that it's still prone to get infected so got to be careful wen showering although they've applied water proof dressing that has to stay on for 2 weeks & then i go bk into hospital to get it removed. She said outside should heal in 2 weeks & can take 4/6 weeks for onside as she's put slow dissolving stitches on the inside. 

Anyway i feel ok so far thankGod i got discharged same day she said to expect swelling bruising over next few days & has given me codeine for pain but makes me drowsy & dh has to be back into work tmrw so i'l see how i go on paracetamol as still gotta be awake for ds. Feel ok so far though. Also will wait till it's fully healed before ttc again


----------



## Mom2sam

In laws are stressing me out. My sis in law called dh today saying it's mums birthday & you both need to be there to which he replied she has just had surgery & needs 2 weeks for recovery at moment not well to which sis in law got moody & said 'its your mum your putting your wife before her & i'm sure she well enough to come!' Dh just hung up. I've always tried but they always get funny over everything dh has never had a good relationship with them but i always talk him round to making an effort with thm but thy make it so difficult. I'm more about keeping family together but thier always finding excuses to argue. Anyway i told her you both need to stop over reacting. I will come & so will he but the things you said wer'nt neccesary. Would've been nice if you could be a little more u derstanding. Her reply wasnt nice but i haven't told dh lol as i think it'l make thngs worse but my own patience with thm is starting to wear down nw too


----------



## MolGold

Oh Mom I am sorry you are sore from the surgery, but glad everything went well..

I cant even imagine how it must feel to just comeout of surgery and have that inconsiderate behavior slapped on you :( I am sad your SIL isn't more understanding.. 

Hope Diddy's tests went well.

Hey Kell, Mzhwd and Mummy - hope you're good!


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Mom2sam said:


> Hey hope everyones well, diddy did you go for heart echo hope it went well x
> 
> Afm had my surgery yesterday, she had to cut the milk ducts said was causing the nipple to pull back also was alot of scar tissue behind which she had to cut away. Then she put seutures behind nipple to keep it from pulling back. She did tell me all the things that could go wrong afterwards & that it's still prone to get infected so got to be careful wen showering although they've applied water proof dressing that has to stay on for 2 weeks & then i go bk into hospital to get it removed. She said outside should heal in 2 weeks & can take 4/6 weeks for onside as she's put slow dissolving stitches on the inside.
> 
> Anyway i feel ok so far thankGod i got discharged same day she said to expect swelling bruising over next few days & has given me codeine for pain but makes me drowsy & dh has to be back into work tmrw so i'l see how i go on paracetamol as still gotta be awake for ds. Feel ok so far though. Also will wait till it's fully healed before ttc again

Glad you finally got your surgery :D fx for a quick recovery n gettin to ttc again :D your sil should b more considerate that's not nice. 

All ok here get back on the net today, can't wait hehe


----------



## Diddy2013

Mom- I hope your doing well, and it's not always easy with in laws! (Or actual siblings for that fact lol)

I had my tests yesterday and meet with the cardiologist tomorrow. I'll definitely let everyone know. Feeling positive right now. The only thing the tech said is my heart beat was definitely irregular ??? We will see!


----------



## Mom2sam

Aww thankyou i actually feel ok today. Just resting up but no pain etc. so hopefully it's all going to go well. Actually was in more pain before the surgery i would constantly have a pain like something was pulling nipple back & would get stabbing pain. Now it feels ok so i'm thinking them cutting the milk ducts & releasing them has helped.


----------



## Diddy2013

Saw the cardiologist. I so have an out of rhythm heart but everything else looks good. I'm allowed to walk and exercise again! I have to wear a monitor to see how frequent the extra beats are just so she can get a better picture, and a stress test after the baby comes. I'm allowed to walk extra so I'm happy!


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

That's great ur allowed to walk again diddy :D


----------



## Mom2sam

That's great news Diddy & hopefully it all regulates very soon x


----------



## MolGold

Great news Diddy!
Hope everyone is good :) My 20 week scan is now booked for the 20th Dec!! 2 weeks to go :)


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

MolGold said:


> Great news Diddy!
> Hope everyone is good :) My 20 week scan is now booked for the 20th Dec!! 2 weeks to go :)

Will you be findin out the gender? :D


----------



## Diddy2013

MolGold said:


> Great news Diddy!
> Hope everyone is good :) My 20 week scan is now booked for the 20th Dec!! 2 weeks to go :)

:) yay


----------



## mzhwd

Hey ladies


I'm glad that your surgery went well Mom2Sam and that your appointment with the Cardiologist went good Diddy. 

MolGold and Diddy when are you guys going to find out the sex.

Afm I'm back at ttc full force. I took a nice and much needed semi-break. Lol Now I've started back with the temping etc. I'm definitely looking forward to my next cycle. 

Mummy how are you?

Kell time is really flying


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

I'm good thanks, time seems to be going slow now lol still 14week left :p been feeling bit fed up last day or two though, life seems to be the same thing each day with no excitement or anything and iv done a lot of thinking recently and i just feel like I should move on with my life, try get out there and find a nice guy etc. Iv come to the point where I just feel like what's the point? Oh keeps changing his mind about everything, one min he will say no I didn't do that, next he will say I don't know then says well if she says I did then I did. I don't think I said either other week wen he was suppressed to enter a plea it was cancelled because they found more evidence so the whole process restarted where he had to be 're arrested etc they found some pics on his phone apparently which they could identify as in the house we was supposed to live together in. Hes rang me 3 times lately n left me answer phone how he loves n misses us and listening to it I felt nothing just what's the point because he's never gonna see me Beth or baby once he's convicted. Anyway sorry for my rant just fed up now.


----------



## MolGold

Aw, AF sucks.. sorry Mzhwd!

I cant find out the gender legally here in India. I am hoping the doc slips in a hint :) Anyhow DH is bent on it being a surprise :|


----------



## Diddy2013

I should be able to find out December 23rd as long as it cooperates! I wanted to not know, but my husband wants to know badly lol :)


----------



## Mom2sam

Molgold surprise would be nice.. I'm just too impatient though & here your given a choice so i wanted to know lol so i could start proper baby shopping either boy themed or girl. But i guess it can all be done after too 

Diddy wow that's not long

Mzwid yay to ttc again i'l be joining you next month hopefully. I have my appointment on 16th this month to see if healing process is all going well & i'l prob go pill all being well after next af 

Mummy i think maybe you've lost trust in him & completely understandable.. I sometimes think i love you to men means something different to what we think of it.. He's obviously upset you to a point you are thinking your done with him & i think any decision you make will be right one.. You deserve better than the stress he is causing x


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Mom2sam said:


> Molgold surprise would be nice.. I'm just too impatient though & here your given a choice so i wanted to know lol so i could start proper baby shopping either boy themed or girl. But i guess it can all be done after too
> 
> Diddy wow that's not long
> 
> Mzwid yay to ttc again i'l be joining you next month hopefully. I have my appointment on 16th this month to see if healing process is all going well & i'l prob go pill all being well after next af
> 
> Mummy i think maybe you've lost trust in him & completely understandable.. I sometimes think i love you to men means something different to what we think of it.. He's obviously upset you to a point you are thinking your done with him & i think any decision you make will be right one.. You deserve better than the stress he is causing x

How long til ur ttc again now mom :p 

I wander if right now deep down all he cares about is keeping a hold of me because he has nothing else, no future etc I spent two days feeling low about it all and I text his mum and said look Jon is goin av get used to me being with another guy because iv no intentions of staying single any more my life will go on. Only thing she replied was that's understandable but she still wants to see me so I think she's getting attached to me because she shows no interest in baby at all the whole time other than buying a pram which might I add she kept at her house so I think she too doing it to keep hold of me and it ain't going to work. :p lol I dnt expect it will b easy finding Mr right with two kids but we shall see :D


----------



## Mom2sam

Mummy your a strong woman & i've no doubt you will find mr right in the mean while you have your babies to enjoy for life & good family around. It does sound like thier trying to keep a hold of you but you have to do what's best for you right now. I sincerely wish you all the best x

Afm i have my post op appointment this coming Tuesday where they'l check if it's all healing ok, remove bandage etc think then i'm discharged from them if i have any problem after that back to gp. Hopefully everythings healing well. After op she did mention takes about 2 weeks for external healing as she has put fast absorbing stitches on outside but could take 4-6 weeks for the internal ones to dissolve & for it to heal. So will be 2 weeks tommorow. I'm thinking i should wait another 3/4 weeks before going off pill i really want to know it's all ok no infection etc & fully healed before i start trying. I've ordered my opks etc so i'm all ready from my side lol pain got worse this past week like they'd said. Not intense but definitely there & it's slowing down again hopefully healing now


----------



## Mom2sam

Dh & ds have been poorly too with stomach bug so had ds off school most of last week & now dh has had it since yesterday house full of poorly people here lol no fun 

How are you ladies doing.


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Oh not good mom hope everyone gets better soon hugs. 

I'm currently going insane dd being naughty from boredom every day she cnt go bk to nursery til Jan :p 

Is everyone sorted for Xmas?


----------



## Diddy2013

Sickness and flu has been going around like crazy. So far I'm doing well, my husbands been sick but getting better. With my job I am around sick people it seems like all the time. I had a woman throw up in front of my two weeks ago, which in turn made me sick...but more situational than feeling sick. 

8 days till my scan!


----------



## Mom2sam

Mummy she at that age too where they constantly want entertaining mines made it a habbit of saying 'i'm bored everytime i'm cooking or doing something. 

I'm muslim so dont really celebrate all festivities but i do cook a nice xmas lunch for dh & ds or my sis invites us for xmas dinner to hers & we get kids pressies but this year i'l be cooking at home & i've got ds few pressies toys, books, warm onesies & new dvds & 2 ps games x

Diddy what job do you do? 8 days till your scan woohoo x

I went for my post op check up today & dressing is off she said it's all healed well on outside so everything looks fine. Was funny though because as she took the dressing off she said 'oh hello! I looked down & nipple looks twice as big as it was lol but she said still swollen yet will go down. Anyway i told her we want to ttc & what does she advise how long to wait. She said everything looks good so you can start teying straight away obviously depending on my comfort & how i feel. So i think i will start trying after next af which is due in 2 weeks. If discomfort has settled by then which i'm hoping it will have (at moment just a little bit swelling & slight discomfort) woohoo i'm so happy all that is behind me now


----------



## Diddy2013

I work with drug addicts, mostly opiate users.


----------



## Diddy2013

Mom- in glad you er to start trying again soon!!!


----------



## MolGold

Wow you are all geared up to TTC again Mom :) great news!


----------



## Mom2sam

Thanks Molgold & Diddy yes just need to decide when to go off pill now. Af due in couple weeks so dunno whether just to stop then as might not get pregnant straight away anyway but then what if i do & want this discomfort to be gone when i am. However i'l know by 2 weeks anyway


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Iv never been on mini pill but if it's same as normal one ud av ur af a lot sooner if u stop now as if I recall u get it within 7 days of stopping


----------



## Mom2sam

Hi how are you doing mummy. Yep i've always used mini pill as bc & when stopped it in past had af about a week or week & half later i think that's the withdrawel bleed? Last time i stopped pill i conceived quite quick got withdrawel bleed & then next af never came got bfp. So i'm thinking i'l keep taking it till af then stop.


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Yea that's the withdrawal bleed. I'm not to bad, in the 3rd trimester now yipee :D but gettin to the stage now where I just want him to be here what with how naughty he is lately lol and of course bh have started about a week ago oh the joys lol


----------



## Mom2sam

Oh yeah i hate last 2 months they drag. What was your due date again? At least its winter & i find days seem shorter so time goes by faster


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

15th March :p


----------



## Mom2sam

Not long to go then. Prdered my opks & hpts so all set to go now just waiting on af.


----------



## Diddy2013

The last two days at work have been very stressful, which is why I've been up for two hours in the middle of the night. I'm ready to be at work to try to get this clarified. :/


----------



## Mom2sam

Diddy hopefully your stress is resolved soon. 
Ds got high temp, cough, cold again so been up all night myself. On a good note the pain in my boob has really decreased ThankGod so i think by time af is due which is over a week away it should be pain free & i'l be stopping pill. Mines the mini pill so i dont have to finish pack can just stop whenever. I suppose i'm waiting til af so i dont confuse that with my withdrawel bleed.


----------



## Mom2sam

Hi i started a ttc journal but bit confused how do i put a link bottom of my page so it links to my journal? If you know what i mean. Using iphone


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Hope ds Feel better soon I have same problem full of cold and soar throat so sick of being ill :( 
not long til u ttc now :D


----------



## Mom2sam

Aw hope you feel better soon hun didn't help with school sending ds out for afterschool basketball with just thier pe kit on he was shivering when i picked him up & got fever following night. Asked them & they said bit of cold never hirt anyone although the staff themselves were wrapped up in hats & jackets & gloves. Ds said the kids all kept complaining its too cold to which they replied pe hall had gymnastics going on so they had to play outside that day. Was freezing & they had just pe kits on.


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Mom2sam said:


> Aw hope you feel better soon hun didn't help with school sending ds out for afterschool basketball with just thier pe kit on he was shivering when i picked him up & got fever following night. Asked them & they said bit of cold never hirt anyone although the staff themselves were wrapped up in hats & jackets & gloves. Ds said the kids all kept complaining its too cold to which they replied pe hall had gymnastics going on so they had to play outside that day. Was freezing & they had just pe kits on.

Gosh it's far too cold for that


----------



## Diddy2013

If kids are complaining it's cold it's a sure sign to go in!


----------



## Mom2sam

Yeah dh did go in & have a word with deputy she agreed the teacher in question should've at least asked them if they wanted thier jackets she has said she will have a word with her


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

That's good then least it will b sorted :D

Now who wants to come wrap lots of presents? With being ill I not had energy to wrap dds Xmas presents :p


----------



## Mom2sam

Lol i used to love wrapping pressies now i'm so crap at it. What are your plans for xmas & new year ladies? 
so it's my first day i've stopped pill so officially ttc now. Af due in 5-6 days so just want to see what this cycle is like. Only have 3 pills left so figured no point getting more now. Dh is so excited & i think the few months break waiting for my surgery helped me bring back the excitement of it all 
My journal is now in the link if you want to follow


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

That's great news here's hoping it happens quick :D


----------



## Mom2sam

I hope so, i dont mind it taking 3 months any longer i'l prob start stressing lol


----------



## Diddy2013

For Christmas Eve my siblings go to my parents with their kids and we open gifts and have meals. My mom does the pickle tradition in the tree and whomever finds it gets a prize. Christmas Day my his dan and I trade stockings and the. Go to my parents and drink lots of mimosas. (This year I'll have virgin mimosas!). The next day we will drive to visit his family for the weekend since they love several hours away. I wrap and my husband bakes...lol

I got my sneak peak ultrasound yesterday and the little booger had it's legs crossed the entire time lol. So we didn't get to figure out what it was. But our anatomy scan is four weeks away.


----------



## MolGold

Merry Christmas everyone! :)


----------



## Mom2sam

Aw sounds lovely Diddy. Lol that's funny lo wanted to keep in suspence yet 

Merry xmas everyone have a wonderful time


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Merry Christmas everyone :D


----------



## Diddy2013

Merry Christmas!!!!


----------



## Mom2sam

Merry xmas ladies! Hope everyone had a wonderful time. I've enjoyed mine. Sis cooked xmas meal yesterday & mother in law today it's been nice. It's snowing too yay love it. Late by a day but a white xmas it is


----------



## Diddy2013

This time last year is when I was having my mc. It was probably the worst New Years I can remember and I just hoped for a better 2014. 2014 was everything I needed.

Hoping that 2015 brings more joy to us all.

Happy New Year!


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Happy New year everyone :D


----------



## MolGold

Happy new year! I had a great time on NY eve, followed by shopping and long drive on new years :) 
Diddy I am glad 2015 brought you good memories :hugs:


----------



## Mom2sam

Happy new year ladies this time next year you'll all have your beautiful babies with you! Hopefully i'l either be pregnant or have my own too lol


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

I have 10 weeks to go from tomorrow :D it feels so good to finally hit 30weeks :D 
fx it happens quick mom :D


----------



## MolGold

OMG time has flown! Just 10 weeks to go !

How are things with you ladies?


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

I'm recovering from a bug I had New yrs day :p someone didn't want me to enjoy New yr lol I couldn't eat or keep fluids down was actually getting worried of dehydration but hopefully once iv eaten something il be fine. How's you molgold?


----------



## mzhwd

Hey ladies i hope that everyone had a Merry Christmas and Happy New Years. It's been a while since I've been on here, but you guys are definitely in my heart :) . Time has flown 10 weeks will be here in no time Mummy. Yes hopefully come this time next year we'll all have our little ones. 

ATM no BFP yet. I'm trying to find a new MD that's in network for my new insurance. It took me forever to find my current one whom I absolutely love. I do a thorough investigation before deciding. I'm dedicating this weekend to finding one and then Monday I will proceed with getting the approval from my insurance for coverage etc.

My Holidays were nice. I had some really good family time. And you can't put a price on that lol.


----------



## Mom2sam

10 weeks left, that's just flown by! Hopefully your feeling better now. Who will tou be taking into labour with you? And are you nervous about labour? I think i will be but then one is so fed up in third trimester we just want baby out 

Mzwid hope you get it sorted & join us back here fx for 2015 for you & myself 

Molgold hope your well i get your updates in your journal lol so i know your doing good 

Hope Diddys well


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

I'm preying I get my home birth still I just need to figure it out as to where I'd do it once time comes. My bed isn't appropriate as it's a metal one so no access at bottom of it plus iv had to put dd in my bed with me because since mum moved to this house she won't settle at night she wakes up crying almost every night it's very tiring for me. So it only really leaves dds matress or a birth pool which I'd love but very unsure as they cost a lot to buy for something that might not even get chance to use because of how fast it happens giving birth in our fam.

Iv been abit annoyed last few days at my family. A cousin told me other day mum's said to her I'm not moving out as it's for the best for me and I'l never manage on my own, who is she to chose my life? I'm 28 and want my own life not to live with parents my whole life, I am so excited about doing it and having a big adventure me, dd and baby. Also on Friday my sis made a comment how at least mum's house is big enough for baby which also annoyed me as I know mum only got the house to try force me to stay although it's backfired as she says she cnt settle in house either lol anyway sorry for my rant :p


----------



## Diddy2013

I can't wait to be 30 weeks!!! Not trying to fly through this pregnancy just feel safer and more calm with everyday that goes by.

I mentioned home birth to my husband at one point and he gave me a death glare so I assume its a no go lol

Today he was asking when we were going to try to get pregnant again. My comment can we just get through this one first and make sure everything is okay then we can talk about it. We are starting nursery prep etc hopefully we get it figured out in the next two months!


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Aww diddy u should tell him home birth is better since ul be calmer and everything :D 
how far are u now?


----------



## mzhwd

Yeah I definitely plan on being back in this tww soon . FX'd for both of us Mom2Sam. When will you get you get to start trying again? Mummy I'm sure you are ready to be on your own. There's definitely nothing like your own place. However, being able to live at home and save money to buy a house is awesome. Not everyone gets that chance. The home birth would be amazing I'm sure. I on the other hand couldn't do it. Lol I would feel a lot better being at a skilled facility with a MD. Oh and not to mention the meds lol. DH and I talked about the next one too Diddy kml. I said lets get it over with. I honestly really want to. So we will be doing a back to back. Definitely not how I seen my life going, but oh well. They say if you want to make God laugh tell him your plans lol.


----------



## Diddy2013

mummy_smurf2b said:


> Aww diddy u should tell him home birth is better since ul be calmer and everything :D
> how far are u now?

18w1d.... Maybe at 20 I will feel like this is happening. I feel flutters now and then, I think the kicks that can be felt by my husband might make it more real.

Heart monitor on today. I look like a Cordy robot!


----------



## MolGold

I feel some gassy bubbles, nothing more yet :(


----------



## Diddy2013

MolGold said:


> I feel some gassy bubbles, nothing more yet :(

lol I was holding out that by 21w id feel more, now I'm not sure lol


----------



## mzhwd

Lol when do people usually start to feel the baby movements?

So I was able to get enrolled with Aetna's Fertility Program which actually didn't take long at all. I printed out the paper work faxed it over and later on that day I had received a call back from the and I was enrolled in the program. I did have to change my doctors. Hopefully I like my docotors because apparently I won't be able to change. Or at least in that facility, which is the closest to my house so I really need it to work out lol. My first appointment is on the 27th.


----------



## Diddy2013

Awesome that is fast. I actually liked the fertility clinic I went to, they're a lot
More used to dealing with the issues and seem more understanding.

I've been feeling flutters from around 16weeks. Basically I feel like moth wings flapping on the inside. It tickles...I assume it's the baby. Nothing beyond that for me.


----------



## MolGold

I didn't feel a thing before I hit 20 weeks. First time mommies feel it later, apparently


----------



## Mom2sam

Mummy i can understand i like my space too but i live close by to both my own family & dh family 

Mzwid i'm trying from this cycle & currently on cd12 waiting to ovulate will upsate as things get more exciting at moment it's all boring 

Diddy & Molgold yay for baby movements or moth like flutters lol i too felt proper movements at 20 weeks & after that he got so active in third tri i used to cry 'let me sleep! I'd soend the night tossing & turning because he'd make it known if i slept on side. Also when i'd have a soak in bath he'd move alot!


----------



## Diddy2013

Unless...my tendon stretching tickles like moth wings ...I'd just be lucky lol (I guess I could have said butterflies and not moths...

Mom- good luck!!!!! When do you typically ovulate? Mine was random so I had to keep my eye on it.


----------



## Mom2sam

Diddy i'm on cd13 & opks still negative yet, i usually get a positive from cd15-18 but have been on pill for 4 months so don't know if that'l affect anything. Anyway i'l keep testing & see what happens. 

Lol @ moth & butterflies feels weird right? I never knew was due to baby moving until i mentioned it to my sister & she told me it's the baby moving about


----------



## mzhwd

Yeah I'm waiting to ovulate too. I'm only on CD9 but I noticed some EWCM which is pretty early. I guess I'll be ovulating a tad earlier than cd14. I haven't been using my opk or tempting. I really should start back. Have you gotten your positive opk yet Mom2Sam? How are the rest of you guys doing?


----------



## Diddy2013

I'm anxious......lol


----------



## mzhwd

Lol. I should officially be in the tww again tomorrow. Lol hopefully it's my last one for the year bhahahahaha. Im so glad tomorrow is Friday. I'm super ready for the weekend.


----------



## MolGold

I hope this really is the last tww for mzhwd and mom2sam.. Everyone on here really, and we could have a full house!


----------



## Mom2sam

Aw thanks Molgold! X

Mzwid i got my positive opk today so will be 1dpo on Saturday


----------



## Diddy2013

Good luck!!!!


----------



## mzhwd

Thanks MolGold and Diddy. Mom2Sam now we wait. Bhahahha. I'm already ready to know the results lol. DH and I have been looking for a house so that has been keeping me busy. The process is fun and tiring. I'm trying to decide on if I want a new house or to buy a pre existing one. I don't have a large preference, but I do want gas energy and would like a 1/4 of an acre which isn't too much to ask for where I am. But of course the land and house not in the suburbs will cost. So I'm not opposed to less land as long as the back yard is large enough for a pool etc.


----------



## Diddy2013

Mzhwd- house hunting is fun and stressful! That should keep your mind busy!!!

This week will be busy and quick. I meet with the cardiologist to find out the results if my heart monitor. I'm not too worried about that. Then I have my anatomy scan the next morning. Now I'm excited about it I just hope everything is still going well.


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Sounds fun mzhwd and good luck diddy let us know how it goes :D


----------



## Mom2sam

Wow mzwid sounds amazing and good luck to both of us for this year! 

Diddy hope the appointment goes well

Mummy not long now! How many weeks to go? 

4dpo here & i'l update either way planning on testing 9dpo

Fully recovered from surgery too good as new actually feeling great now & hoping my bodys ready to be pregnant now that other health issues are sorted


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Mom2sam said:


> Wow mzwid sounds amazing and good luck to both of us for this year!
> 
> Diddy hope the appointment goes well
> 
> Mummy not long now! How many weeks to go?
> 
> 4dpo here & i'l update either way planning on testing 9dpo
> 
> Fully recovered from surgery too good as new actually feeling great now & hoping my bodys ready to be pregnant now that other health issues are sorted

8weeks and it cant come soon enough :p they say baby is meant to be less active now since hes running out of room, they are wrong.. baby is getting more active lol. Bed time is when i have problems, i have forgotten what sleep is between cramps in my legs, irritated eyes that are itchy, heartburn and baby saying no sorry your not going to sleep on either side i dont get much sleep. I feel like im squashing him or something as he continuously kicks so i have to sleep sat up with pillows to help or i get a soar back. i just cant wait til hes here now to get a good nights sleep. I have order a new matress which is gold memory foam so hoping that helps it will arrive thursday. I have my whooping cough vaccination tomorrow thats meant to protect baby in first month, not looking forward to that as i dont like needles but il do it for babys sake :D

i have a little excitment/hope on the housing front now aswell. Last week i applied for a few houses in the area i want and kinda dismissed them since up to now iv had no luck, its just felt like im applyin to stop the council removing me then sunddenly yesterday i recieved a letter asking me for a reference and a form asking how i will pay rent and outgoings. Thing is though the letter that accompanied it said about a house id applied for and that they are currently under construction to be finished february and they want them tenanted by end of feb, so again im thinkin nah theres no chance they are going to choose someone whose on benefits to accupy them i mean surely for something like this which is a big development project there must have been loads of applicaions. anyway i just thought if u dont try you dont get right? so i filled it all in and sent back the forms, i have been emailing the person dealing with it and today found out that there is no competition for me to fight off, just that as long as my references go through ok they will make me a formal offer in the next week, i couldnt believe it she said she got my forms back today and im clueless how? the envelope they provided was 2nd class business reply, surely that would still take 2-3days to get there? im a little worried about my reference as the only person i could think of was my housing officer at the council so iv put her in hope she will give me a reference, they said it had to be someone professional so keep your fingers crossed. It would be amazing to get one, i bet the houses will be gorgeous being new constructions and the ad says it has a garden which will be great for the kids. I will keep you all updated how everything goes, i didnt even realised id applied for a house under construction lol but the site i use says they have 13 of them to offer so thats all good. 

hows everyone doing? 

sorry for the long post :haha:


----------



## Diddy2013

Mummy- ahh leg cramps!!! Does any amount of water help that? Good luck with the housing, hopefully it comes through!!!


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Can't say I tried water I read it can be a lack of calcium so sometimes milk fixes it and others it don't :p


----------



## Diddy2013

It's a girl!


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Congrats diddy :D


----------



## Mom2sam

Omg congrats Diddy!! Woohoo now you can start shopping for all girly things. I'd love a girl next but ds wants a brother either way u'l be happy as long i just get pregnant lol & he/she is healthy 

Mummy that's brilliant news about the house & i went to view a few new houses sone are still under construction (association but you can buy them now) with my little sis she also has 2 ypung kids & house was really nice with nice gardens. Hope you do get it & wishing you a fab new fresh start starting with them accepting the house x


----------



## Mom2sam

7dpo & first cycle off pill (was on it 4&half) months but period returned normally & now i really want this bad. But i'm so nervous it's going to take time. Keep me in your prayers ladies. So scared to test in few days


----------



## Diddy2013

Mom2sam said:


> 7dpo & first cycle off pill (was on it 4&half) months but period returned normally & now i really want this bad. But i'm so nervous it's going to take time. Keep me in your prayers ladies. So scared to test in few days

Good luck!!! I will be checking in for updates!!!


----------



## Mom2sam

Sorry i just update in journal & jeep forgetting to update everywhere else. Tested today 8dpo & bfn so testing again next few days though still early but feeling out.


----------



## Mom2sam

I feel God likes to test me & i like it because i get to work on my patience & makes me closer to him because i actually start to appreciate all his blessings more so i know in my heart it will happen but gotta keep patient till then


----------



## Mom2sam

10dpo-bfn onto next cycle


----------



## Diddy2013

Mom2sam said:


> 10dpo-bfn onto next cycle

Did you already get af?


----------



## Mom2sam

No lol just a bfn but i usually count myself if i don't get a bfp by 10dpo & wait for af


----------



## Diddy2013

Well I'll still be hopeful!!' Keep us posted


----------



## Mom2sam

Thankyou 11dpo-bfn again but it's ok i was on pill almost 5 months & had later ovulation than normal this rime so wasn't too hopefull this cycle x


----------



## mzhwd

Hey ladies

Mom2Sam, I'll be back with you. For some reason i found this funny lol. I had my appointment with my RE today. She ran an ultrasound and some other test and no baby. So we'll be proceeding, hopefully with lightening come the start of my next period. And that should be towards the end of the week.


----------



## mzhwd

Diddy2013 said:


> View attachment 839029
> 
> 
> It's a girl!

OMG!!!!!!!! Congrats Diddy :happydance::happydance::happydance: lol


----------



## mzhwd

mummy_smurf2b said:


> Mom2sam said:
> 
> 
> Wow mzwid sounds amazing and good luck to both of us for this year!
> 
> Diddy hope the appointment goes well
> 
> Mummy not long now! How many weeks to go?
> 
> 4dpo here & i'l update either way planning on testing 9dpo
> 
> Fully recovered from surgery too good as new actually feeling great now & hoping my bodys ready to be pregnant now that other health issues are sorted
> 
> 8weeks and it cant come soon enough :p they say baby is meant to be less active now since hes running out of room, they are wrong.. baby is getting more active lol. Bed time is when i have problems, i have forgotten what sleep is between cramps in my legs, irritated eyes that are itchy, heartburn and baby saying no sorry your not going to sleep on either side i dont get much sleep. I feel like im squashing him or something as he continuously kicks so i have to sleep sat up with pillows to help or i get a soar back. i just cant wait til hes here now to get a good nights sleep. I have order a new matress which is gold memory foam so hoping that helps it will arrive thursday. I have my whooping cough vaccination tomorrow thats meant to protect baby in first month, not looking forward to that as i dont like needles but il do it for babys sake :D
> 
> i have a little excitment/hope on the housing front now aswell. Last week i applied for a few houses in the area i want and kinda dismissed them since up to now iv had no luck, its just felt like im applyin to stop the council removing me then sunddenly yesterday i recieved a letter asking me for a reference and a form asking how i will pay rent and outgoings. Thing is though the letter that accompanied it said about a house id applied for and that they are currently under construction to be finished february and they want them tenanted by end of feb, so again im thinkin nah theres no chance they are going to choose someone whose on benefits to accupy them i mean surely for something like this which is a big development project there must have been loads of applicaions. anyway i just thought if u dont try you dont get right? so i filled it all in and sent back the forms, i have been emailing the person dealing with it and today found out that there is no competition for me to fight off, just that as long as my references go through ok they will make me a formal offer in the next week, i couldnt believe it she said she got my forms back today and im clueless how? the envelope they provided was 2nd class business reply, surely that would still take 2-3days to get there? im a little worried about my reference as the only person i could think of was my housing officer at the council so iv put her in hope she will give me a reference, they said it had to be someone professional so keep your fingers crossed. It would be amazing to get one, i bet the houses will be gorgeous being new constructions and the ad says it has a garden which will be great for the kids. I will keep you all updated how everything goes, i didnt even realised id applied for a house under construction lol but the site i use says they have 13 of them to offer so thats all good.
> 
> hows everyone doing?
> 
> sorry for the long post :haha:Click to expand...



Mummy that sounds amazing. I hope it all works out well for you. You're right you'll never know unless you try. So far it sounds like you have some good chances. FX'd for you


----------



## mzhwd

Hey ladies I hope that everyone is doing well

AFM The witch got me this afternoon lol. So this will be my IUI cycle. Wish me luck. I'll keep you guys posted. My RE did blood work Tuesday, but i think they'll have to do more blood work for my HSG levels tomorrow or something like that my insurance wants so we'll see. FX'd this is my cycle. I'm super optimistic.


----------



## Diddy2013

mzhwd said:


> Hey ladies I hope that everyone is doing well
> 
> AFM The witch got me this afternoon lol. So this will be my IUI cycle. Wish me luck. I'll keep you guys posted. My RE did blood work Tuesday, but i think they'll have to do more blood work for my HSG levels tomorrow or something like that my insurance wants so we'll see. FX'd this is my cycle. I'm super optimistic.

Are you taking anything to help ovulation? Or just IUI?


----------



## mzhwd

I actually called my doc office today and they told me that we're not going to do it ttricycle due to them wanting to wait on what the urologist tells DH after his appointment on the 9th. That really killed my spirits. I'm really thinking about calling this whole thing off. Just because it's too stressful. If I do it Diddy, it has to be medicated because that's the only way my insurance will cover it. No mater what the issue is.


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

i got some awesome news today :D house is mine as long as i accept when i look round thursday and if i say yes then il be signing up there and then :D so all i have to worry about now is carpets and furniture, so exciting :D


----------



## MolGold

That's great news Mummy :D


----------



## MolGold

mzhwd said:


> I actually called my doc office today and they told me that we're not going to do it ttricycle due to them wanting to wait on what the urologist tells DH after his appointment on the 9th. That really killed my spirits. I'm really thinking about calling this whole thing off. Just because it's too stressful. If I do it Diddy, it has to be medicated because that's the only way my insurance will cover it. No mater what the issue is.

Aw no. I can understand taking a break is good sometimes. Maybe you can try anyhow naturally this cycle and wait for how you feel till the next one. Delays are frustrating, but I hope that soon you get your BFP to make it all worth it. :hug:


----------



## mzhwd

Congrats mummy!!!!! I really hope that you like it. &#9786; I'm glad that you were able to find a place before your due date. 

Thanks MolGold. I guess we'll see. Everything happens for a reason. &#9786; I'm really ready for next week. Work is starting to kill me lol. DH and I have a small vacation planned for Valentine's Day.


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

thanks, cant wait to see it tomorrow :D


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

https://i30.photobucket.com/albums/c322/sarah18056/house/received_10152839215323409_zps2whdefa2.jpeg

Wohoo got my house keys today :D I can't believe its mine it's such a nice house :D

https://i30.photobucket.com/albums/c322/sarah18056/house/IMAG0505_zpsmyy0vpir.jpg

I did over do it a little thou lol my bones are all aching now from all the walking :p we got next Fri for moving my stuff in, so exciting. It would b nice have carpets done before it but can't see that happening lol :p


----------



## Diddy2013

Yay a and good timing you are getting close to due date!!! 

Any other updates ladies?!


----------



## mzhwd

Congrats Mummy!!!!! 

How's everyone doing???? ATM I'm doing well. The weather here is cold, but i guess i won't complain. It was 80F last week. So hopefully we'll be back in the 70's within a few days. I so love the warmer weather :) . Ok so a few weeks ago we told DH parents about our ttc journey and the IUI etc. Would you believe that she blabbed her mouth to her entire family smh. I was like OMG. Whatever happened to mother and child confidentiality. I told DH to not tell her anything else. He's actually pissed that she told other people too. The witch is due in a few days and if she shows i'll be starting my 1st medicated IUI cycle. Fx'd.


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

All good here just about getting settled in my house the main thing is curtains now :D 3wk til due date and I really hope it doesn't go over I want him here now :D iv had two dreams of goin in labour not sure if it's a hint lol I'm all sorted for my home birth so no probs there :D so the only real issue is the fact he still has no name lol
fx for u mzhwd keep us updated :D and that's not nice her tellin people it wasn't her place to do that did u tell her she was in the wrong for doing it?


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

well guess what everyone.. i woke up at 2am feeling sick and minutes later in huge amounts of pain and more blood leaking along with my waters and yes u can imagine the things that went wrong starting with my phone goin for a swim in my foot spa that i was moments away from moving so now my phone wont charge i was just lucky it was still powering to be able to ring mum and set alarm bells ringing because of course she couldnt hear me so i had to txt and ask her go on facebook quick lol n got her here n had get her ring midwife for me lol i was shaking and in so much pain. mum got her quite quick thankfully and i walked around as much as possible. Liam conor was born 9days early at 3:31 am weighing 6lb 6
 



Attached Files:







liam.jpg
File size: 23.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## mzhwd

Awwww congrats mummy. He's adorable! I love his name. I'm glad that you still had some use of your phone. I probably would've began to panic lol. Yay I'm so happy for you!!! I feel like time has been flying. So I'm guessing your labor was pretty fast huh?


----------



## mzhwd

I've always wondered is labor with a midwife different than at a hospital? Here in the states most people go to a hospital.


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Yep sure was fast 1hr 22 :d yea its much better at home more relaxing and better for after too.


----------



## MolGold

Congrats mummy, he's a darling! Fantastic news!

Your signature still shows 7 days go go, BTW :D


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Mhmm I have no access to change it at moment still waiting on internet at my house.


----------



## Diddy2013

Congrats!!!!


----------



## Diddy2013

Hey ladies, long time No see! Any new updates.

I am Approaching 31 weeks


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Not long to go now diddy :D


----------



## mzhwd

Congrats mummy and Diddy I'm sure your bundle of joy is here too. I just wanted to let you guys know that I'm 4 months pregnant. Yay!!! Finally, it definitely took forever.


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

mzhwd said:


> Congrats mummy and Diddy I'm sure your bundle of joy is here too. I just wanted to let you guys know that I'm 4 months pregnant. Yay!!! Finally, it definitely took forever.

Congrats :D hope it all goes well without sickness :happydance:


----------

